# UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE (AUGUST 13, 2013):*










After a few days evaluating the early prototypes, and consulting with the community, I have decided to bring a few upgrades to the watch. Here's a list of the changes:

- polished metal raised markers
- polished metal hour and minute hands (with the minute hand longer and just a tiny bit narrower) 
- longer second hand (painted all red)
- on the dial, change the orange to red, and the gray to white
- desaturate the background colors (especially the brown, not so much the green and navy)
- all the lume (bezel, hands, dial) will match as initially planned

The original post below has been updated to reflect these changes. New renderings have been posted.

Also, we are about 2/3 of the way to reaching the goal I have set as a minimum number of pre-orders required to go to full production. So, we will postpone all deadlines by approximately 4-6 weeks, which will also give us the time to receive the final prototypes! The new deadlines have been updated in the post below.

*UPDATE (AUGUST 12, 2013):*

Some light patina started forming on the early prototype. I'm sharing some pictures with you!

Check out more pictures in this post










*UPDATE (AUGUST 9, 2013):*
The prototypes are done! We're going to have a few upgrades and minor modifications done. New prototypes are going to be made.

Check out more pictures in this post










*UPDATE (JULY 24, 2013):*
The prototypes are almost completed. There is a little finishing on the case to be done, and then it's the final assembly!

Here's a picture of the cases before receiving the brushed finish treatment. You can see the lumed sapphire bezel and the thick domed sapphire crystal.










*UPDATE (JULY 7, 2013):*
Just received this from the factory. They're testing the case moulds. Here's a picture of a few stainless cases right out of the mould before the machine finishing:










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm very happy to introduce the Octopus, the first dive watch by Makara!

Here are renderings of the watch in the different material and color combinations we'll be offering. We're expecting the final prototypes mid-September, at which time many detailed pictures will be posted of all material/dial color combinations, as well as of wrist shots on different wrist sizes.




























*Specifications*:

*Case*: 316L Stainless Steel or CuSn8 Bronze
*Case Diameter*: Ø 44mm - 52mm lug-to-lug length
*Caseback*: 316L Stainless Steel with engraved design and serial number
*Crown*: 7.5mm x 4.6mm - screw-down
*Crystal*: Domed Sapphire - with AR coating inside (5mm thick at thickest point)
*Thickness*: 15.75mm
*Lug Width*: 24mm
*Bezel*: Sapphire - Unidirectional - 60-click
*Lume*: SuperLuminova C3 - application on hands, dial, and bezel
*Movement*: Miyota Calibre 9015 Automatic - 24 jewels - hacking seconds - 28,800 bpm - 42h power reserve
*Water Resistance*: 200m / 20 ATM / 660ft
*Dial*: Choice of Black, Olive Green, Navy Blue, or Chocolate Brown color
*Strap*: Black rubber diving strap
*Warranty*: 1 year - transferable - international











I'm very grateful to everyone who helped with this project from the first sketches to the final rendering in the original design discussion thread.

Thanks for believing in this project!

If you have any question, don't hesitate to post in this thread, or to contact me directly by PM or by email (see my signature for an email link).

- Nadim

*PRE-ORDER FAQ*

Q: When will Pre-Orders Start?

A: If you're reading this then we have already started taking pre-orders!

Q: Where do I go to Pre-Order?

A: Pre-orders are processed on the Makara website at www.MakaraWatches.com.

Q: When do Pre-Orders End?

A: When we confirm the order with the manufaturer, targeted for the 2nd week of September 2013. We will send out an email notice and you will have 2 week to confirm or cancel your order.

Q: When can I expect delivery?

A: We are targeting early December 2013.

Q: What are the Pre-Order Terms?

A:You have 2 options to pre-order: either make a deposit now and pay the balance when we're ready to ship, or pay in full now and get a crazy deal!

*Option 1*: $345 ($425 for Bronze)

$175 Deposit now and pay the balance plus shipping pre-delivery.

Make a deposit on two or more watches and you will get an additional $40 OFF at the time of balance payment.

*Option 2*: $295 ($375 for Bronze) plus shipping when you Pre-Pay in Full.

Make a deposit on two or more watches and get an additional $40 OFF immediately! Use coupon code TWO40.

After the Pre-Order period Regular Retail Pricing will be $395 ($475 for Bronze).

Serial Number Requests: To request a specific serial number you must pre-pay in full. Serial numbers will be granted on a first-come, first-serve basis. Each case material will have a unique letter identifier (S for stainless steel, B for Bronze); each dial color will have a unique letter identifier (K for Black, G for Olive Green, B for Navy Blue, N for Chocolate Brown); and each combination will be serialized. So, for example, the first bronze watch with olive green dial will have serial number 'BG 01'.

Q: How many watches will be made?

A: A total of 400 watches will be made. A quantity of 50 of each material and dial color combination is planned, but quantities may be adjusted depending on demand for specific material/color combinations.

Q: Is shipping included in the price?

A: Pre-Order Prices do NOT include Shipping.

Shipping rates are as follows:
- USA & Canada : $15
- Europe : $25
- Everywhere else: $35

Q: What if I want to cancel my order or you don't go into full production?

A: All payments will be held in escrow and are fully refundable if we decide not to go to full production, or if you cancel your order during the Pre-Order Period.

Q: Can I pay with PayPal?

A: We only accept payment via Stripe, our credit card payment processor. Payment by credit card is safer and simpler for everyone since it allows 100% refunds without fees up to 6 months after the transaction (compared to 60 days for PayPal), in the event that you cancel your pre-order, or if the watch doesn't go to production. It also protects us from fraudulent PayPal payments and you are protected from fraudulent charges up to 6 months after the transaction (45 days with PayPal). In 6 months from now, all watches will have been delivered.

*GIVEAWAY FAQ*

Q: What prizes can I win?

A: We are giving away one (1) Makara Octopus watch in Stainless steel, and (1) Makara Octopus in Bronze. There will be 2 winners. One person cannot win both watches.

If you win and you did not pre-order a watch, the prize will be a watch with black dial and a random serial number.

If you win and you pre-ordered a watch by making a deposit then the prize will be the watch with the dial color you pre-ordered, with a random serial number, and your deposit will be refunded.

If you win and you pre-ordered a watch by making a full payment then the prize will be the watch with the dial color and the serial number you reserved.

Q: How do I enter the giveaway?

A: Reply to this thread with your favorite case material (stainless steel or bronze) and dial color (black, green, navy, or brown) combination.

Q: How can I increase my odds of winning?

A: You must reply to this thread as explained above to enter the giveaway. After this is done, there are many ways to increase your odds of winning the giveaway:

1. 'Like' the Makara Facebook Page (counts for 1 additional entry)

2. Follow Makara on Twitter (1 entry)

3. Pre-order a watch with a deposit (5 entries per watch)

4. Pre-order a watch with full payment (10 entries per watch)

5. Write a blog post linking to this thread (5 entries)

6. Write a Tweet linking to this thread (5 entries)

7. Post a link to this thread on another watch forum (5 entries)

8. Post a link to this thread on an unrelated forum (2 entries)

IMPORTANT: Before the end of the giveaway make sure to post in this thread (or send me a PM) to claim all your entries.

Q: Who can enter the giveaway?

A: The giveaway is open to everyone, anywhere in the world.

Q: When will winners be announced?

A: The giveaway will end when we confirm the order with the manufacturer, which is planned for the 2nd week of September 2013. Winners will be announced 1st week of October 2013. Winners will have 2 weeks to claim their prizes after which time new winners will be picked.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Oliver?

Not saying anything other than, hmmmmm.

Best of luck on the endeavor, for both sides.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, Green.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Price looks good.

Has some future as daily beater.

But would like to now more about the company, who is this, see no information on website.

If you want our trust, please give us some background information....

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'll like to try.
Bronze case, green dial, please. Thanks.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

fave combo? bronze with brown dial!


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with the Green Dial... The word from Sanskrit goes well with the watch MAKARA. (Indian admirer)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Chocolate Bronze. Since this thread is approved says something I like the chocolate bronze..


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for your comments guys!

I'm not sure what I can say that will convince you to trust me. I have 2 successful pre-orders campaigns under my belt. So this is not the first time I'm doing this, and every time I learn more and things run smoother. Both pre-orders were done on Kickstarter. You can check them out for yourself (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/86612749/the-picosteady-video-camera-stabilizer and http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/86612749/the-supraflux-video-camera-stabilizer). The 1st we delivered with less than a month of delay to 200 happy backers. The 2nd one is underway, and we are still on schedule for delivery on time 

Watches are a passion of mine and I'm here to build a long-lasting business. I have ideas for many other models and I need to build a good reputation if I want to continue doing this. I have an habit of over-delivering to make people extra happy!

If this is not enough to earn your trust, think of it this way: if I don't deliver an awesome watch within the next 6 months, you can call your bank at anytime and file a chargeback, you'll have your money back no-questions-asked! 

Now, let's get those pre-orders in!


----------



## spookyeng (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze Case and Green Dial looks great!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Brown and Bronze.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case with blue dial

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Looks good I especially like the green and bronze

i don't think it fair to keep mentioning Oliver every time someone says pre order 
why should someone get tarred with the same brush it's all about having alittle trust on both ends and I think personally most people are decent 
some people are ****s but if you start distrusting everyone and thinking everyone is a .... you are not going to have a very nice life

If this was 42 mm I would have no qualms about putting some money down good luck fella


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm digging the bronze case, blue dial. These look promising!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 25, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

They look good. Best of luck! I like the ss/black. For those like me who contributed design feedback, perhaps we will get multiple entries. b-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the blue dial/stainless steel case version. Would love to see this watch with the date feature, though...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

*
Bronze w/ Black Dial would be awesome.

Thanks for the Give-Away.

*






*

*​


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I reckon the bronze will be the quickest to sell if all the posts so far are anything to go by which kind of makes a mockery of the idea that bronze was a fad. LOL

Best of luck Nadim not that you'll need it because these beauties will sell like hot cakes, my personal favourites are the bronze though picking a preferred dial is proving tricky as I like the green, blue and brown equally.

Happy I could helped and hopefully similar project will demand our input.

Kenny.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Green/Stainless ordered paid in full, liked on facebook, followed on twitter.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel, blue dial


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Congratulations and good luck with the launch! b-)

I liked the design. Looks original and different from everything currently being offered.

The combinations of this design + _*great price*_ + upstanding Miyota movement = winner !

I'm a basic, classic dive watch looks fan, so my very favorite iteration choice is the stainless steel case with the black dial. 

This one has everything to be a smash hit. :-!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Already spreading the word...

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,47181.new.html#new


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

BTW, I'm a sucker for an orange diver's dial, so I'd love to see an orange dial version for the st. steel cases, coupled by a hands set with all black contours and white color on the lume.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Sorry Mr Makara I won't be in.
I am not into plongeur hands specially with an orange minutes hand, and also the no date is a bit of a problem for me.

Anyway, I wish you good luck for this new watch, and I will be happy to see your next timepiece ! :-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, blue

Best of luck!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze/Green dial...


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

when will the prototype be out? I guess alot of peeps like me are waiting to see the bronze with olive green


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case and green dial .


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

most I like the CuSn8 Case :-! same alloy as Panerai use


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Lots of bronze lover I see... Kinda expected that too 

BTW, thanks to the first guy who put in fully paid pre-order!



Monkeynuts said:


> Looks good I especially like the green and bronze
> 
> i don't think it fair to keep mentioning Oliver every time someone says pre order
> why should someone get tarred with the same brush it's all about having alittle trust on both ends and I think personally most people are decent
> ...


Thanks for that, I've said it before and I'll say it again: it sucks that one guy's bad business can ruin it for everyone else.

Also, let's not turn this thread into another Olivier thread! This is another project entirely, ran by different people, with different values and a different mindset. The outcome will obviously be different too 

As for a 42mm watch, there will definitely be some smaller watches in the near future! But this one needs to be a success first!



Luminated said:


> I reckon the bronze will be the quickest to sell if all the posts so far are anything to go by which kind of makes a mockery of the idea that bronze was a fad. LOL
> 
> Best of luck Nadim not that you'll need it because these beauties will sell like hot cakes, my personal favourites are the bronze though picking a preferred dial is proving tricky as I like the green, blue and brown equally.
> 
> ...


Kenny, thanks so much for the kind words! Your help will be more than welcome again in the near future!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Already spreading the word...
> 
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,47181.new.html#new


Nice, thanks!



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> BTW, I'm a sucker for an orange diver's dial, so I'd love to see an orange dial version for the st. steel cases, coupled by a hands set with all black contours and white color on the lume.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll keep this in mind for the next model.



roylex said:


> when will the prototype be out? I guess alot of peeps like me are waiting to see the bronze with olive green


Prototypes should be ready in approximately 3 weeks. Of course, many pictures will be posted at that time


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Seems like a few of you would like a date window. If there is enough demand, it will be possible to do it. So, if you'd be ready to pre-order but the only thing holding you back is the lack of date, please post a reply mentioning this. I'll keep track of this and make a decision later.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze w/ green face. 
I already have a bronze Armida with a brown face or that would be my first choice.
Absolute best of luck with your operation!
Love to see up and coming businesses get started this way!!
Chris


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Well, stainless steel, has to be  Good luck on the venture! Very much looking forward to seeing this one become real.

forgot to mention dial color,

Blue, suits it best I think.

so blue, SS.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Why not, since I was following the other thread. Bronze Blue for me preferably with date.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with black dial is my favorite based on the renderings. Green also looks super sweet. Wish you all the best with Makara Nadim!


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Looks like a very nice watch, and a very good price, but I am sitting this one out. I am done with pre-ordering watches for now.

*One Question: If the money for the pre-orders are going into an escrow account,why bother taking 1/2 payment or full payment up front? Or, why bother having a pre-order at all? Why not just produce all the watches and then sell them?*

Not that I do not think that these will happen, I have just seen too many times where an expected delivery date of 4 months turns into 6 months, then a year, etc....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I love the Bronze Black dial!!! 
Good luck too!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



staiiff said:


> *Sorry Mr Makara I won't be in.*
> I am not into plongeur hands specially with an orange minutes hand, and also the no date is a bit of a problem for me.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you good luck for this new watch, and I will be happy to see your next timepiece ! :-!


Yeah, because it would be terrible to get a free watch...lol!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

BN (Bronze, Chocolate brown). Nice looking watch!


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with blue looks awesome


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for the support everyone 



MikeAB said:


> Looks like a very nice watch, and a very good price, but I am sitting this one out. I am done with pre-ordering watches for now.
> 
> *One Question: If the money for the pre-orders are going into an escrow account,why bother taking 1/2 payment or full payment up front? Or, why bother having a pre-order at all? Why not just produce all the watches and then sell them?*
> 
> Not that I do not think that these will happen, I have just seen too many times where an expected delivery date of 4 months turns into 6 months, then a year, etc....


To answer your question, it's one thing to say "yes, i'd buy that watch", it's another thing to actually order the watch.

Having a pre-order is a safe way to launch a new brand. Personnally, I'm not willing to take the risk to manufacture a few hundreds watches without knowing for sure if my offering is good enough for people to take out their wallets. I prefer to do a pre-order and sell at a discount than manufacture the watches and hope to sell them at full retail price after!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Unfortunately, people cannot help but be cautious given recent dealings with Olivier. I am now trying to get a deposit back from Stolas and not heard from them for two weeks! More communication is the key and remembering when dealing with people's negativity and scepticism, it is not necessarily about you and your product- it's about bad dealings from others from bef!ore

Love the bronze with green dial! Replied to this thread, liked on fb, and posted this thread on another forum! Surely that's enough for a free watch! All the best! Can't wait to see the prototypes

New Dive Watch Brand? Makara Octuopus UPDATED - Watch Freeks


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze watch with green face.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I think the stainless/blue is the hottest combo.

That being said, the green dial looks nice in both stainless and bronze as well.

Pics of the actual watch will likely generate a lot more orders I would guess--the pics on the site are small and lacking in detail.

My interest is piqued for sure but I need to see more before making a decision.


----------



## Sistema1927 (May 15, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with Chocolate Brown dial looks nice.


----------



## imachucas (May 30, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Brown & bronze


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Based on the stats, this looks to be a pretty good deal at under $400. I'm tempted if I could only get over the orange minute hand.

But either way, good look to you and much success.


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the bronze with the black dial. Thanks........


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Olive green dial in bronze is my fav.
Great price for bronze with a 9015 movement btw!

It's great to see another Canadian boutique company!
Awesome watches and duty free!! LOL!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm going to take a long shot on winning with just this post as I don't do Twitter and my face is too ugly for Facebook. My favorite is the bronze/green dial.


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless case, blue dial. Good work!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless & Green combo for me.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Amazing watches @ amazing prices. I think this one is too big for me, but I'm very intrigued for this venture! |> 1st I've heard of it :-! I like your choice of the Bronze alloy. It's my favorite! Green dial Bronze is my fave! Love the case design!

All the best to you & your new venture! Some very very nice designs & great assortment! Don't know how you do it :think:

Cheers & all the Best! Thank you!

RD


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS on black!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

They look great and I buy one full price when released, don't want to kill my nerves with another pre order


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Seems like a few of you would like a date window. If there is enough demand, it will be possible to do it. So, if you'd be ready to pre-order but the only thing holding you back is the lack of date, please post a reply mentioning this. I'll keep track of this and make a decision later.


I do agree that date is pretty important to some of us. If the cost isn't too much for a date function i would suggest to have 1 and the watch would be perfect 

P.S Date function is holding me back from purchase too ^,^)/


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel and blue for me.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze Black


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, black


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black dial with the SS case is definitely my favorite. I'm more a traditionalist when it comes to my divers.

Would also love to know a little bit more about the inspiration behind the company. Maybe it was already answered in the preceding five pages...


----------



## blopplop (Dec 9, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



roylex said:


> I do agree that date is pretty important to some of us. If the cost isn't too much for a date function i would suggest to have 1 and the watch would be perfect
> 
> P.S Date function is holding me back from purchase too ^,^)/


Date function definitely holding me back as well.
Dave


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with Green Dial.
Looking Good and a great price for a Bronze.


----------



## cheong_cheong (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the SS black dial and the bronze green dial.


----------



## mattpne (Feb 13, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case with black dial for me.
good luck with this venture.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

my favorite is the bronze case with black dial, the most versatile look


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'd love to win any of them but my choice would be the steel with black dial.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beckandcallgirls (Jul 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel with black dial for me, though its hard to argue with bronze and green for a more unique look. I'm more of a "basics" kinda guy. Good luck with the endeavor. Pricing seems very reasonable.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Again good luck with your company, you should do well with the offering based on the offer for the price it's at (CuSn8 Bronze with 5mm sapphire, with 4 colour dials to choose from, 9015 movement complete with two straps for 375... seriously) it's all down to the aesthetic (as allways) and whether people are willing to get into a preorder.

For the entry:

Bronze and Black.. no Green

To consider further:

Which company are you working with to produce the octopi?
Would you be able to post a 3d render from your tech drawings?
How are you going to ensure you don't join the long list of companies disapointed to find their Bronze offering wasn't what they thought it was?


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

3D renderings might be helpful. At the moment that case looks like something I might have come up with in high-school tech-drawing class :think:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for the comments everyone, and good luck with the giveaway! There are already quite a few people who entered!



Machine Head said:


> Unfortunately, people cannot help but be cautious given recent dealings with Olivier. I am now trying to get a deposit back from Stolas and not heard from them for two weeks! More communication is the key and remembering when dealing with people's negativity and scepticism, it is not necessarily about you and your product- it's about bad dealings from others from bef!ore
> 
> Love the bronze with green dial! Replied to this thread, liked on fb, and posted this thread on another forum! Surely that's enough for a free watch! All the best! Can't wait to see the prototypes
> 
> New Dive Watch Brand? Makara Octuopus UPDATED - Watch Freeks


Thanks! And yes, I knew it would not be easy to run a pre-order after the recent fiascos. Did I except such scepticism? Maybe not that much to be honest  Still, there are already a few pre-orders in (thanks so much guys!) and this is very encouraging


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



flexible said:


> Again good luck with your company, you should do well with the offering based on the offer for the price it's at (CuSn8 Bronze with 5mm sapphire, with 4 colour dials to choose from, 9015 movement complete with two straps for 375... seriously) it's all down to the aesthetic (as allways) and whether people are willing to get into a preorder.
> 
> For the entry:
> 
> ...


The manufacturer I am working with is located in China, which specific manufacturer is confidential information obviously.

At this point it is not worth having a 3D render done. I should have pictures of the real product in 2-3 weeks.

As for the bronze material, I'm going to request a certificate from the manufacturer, I will have the material analyzed by a 3rd party on location, and I will have a few random watches tested locally. It is a hassle, but I think it is important to do if I want to build a strong reputation for my brand.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS in green FTW!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good for you for trying out a watch project and ordering combinations that the WUS folks seem to favor. Even at the low price point, I have a few questions as follows:

1) Other than the video stabilizer project to which you linked higher in this thread, do you have any previous training, education or experience in watch design, manufacturing, assembly or distribution?
2) Is the watch being produced and distributed by an incorporated or officially registered company, and if so, what is the full name and where is the company registered?
3) Do you or the company have a physical address other than a private residence?
4) Will you or any of your agents on this project perform any of the assembly, physical production or quality control of the timepiece components yourselves, or wil they be produced in their entirety by the Chinese manufacturer to which you have referred?

Thank you.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless, blue!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless Steel in Green Please.Thanks!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Matt Treadnot said:


> Good for you for trying out a watch project and ordering combinations that the WUS folks seem to favor. Even at the low price point, I have a few questions as follows:
> 
> 1) Other than the video stabilizer project to which you linked higher in this thread, do you have any previous training, education or experience in watch design, manufacturing, assembly or distribution?
> 2) Is the watch being produced and distributed by an incorporated or officially registered company, and if so, what is the full name and where is the company registered?
> ...


Matt, I'll gladly answer all your question.

1) Besides my background (education and experience) in design and engineering, I don't have any training or education specific to watchmaking. I do have a basic knowledge of what is required engineering-wise in building a watch and that knowledge was used when designing this watch.
I also rely on the expertise of the reputable watch manufacturer that I have chosen to produce this watch. They have been doing this for a very long time and will make sure that the watch is well built and will last for many many years.

2) The company behind this watch is 'Makara Watches', a sole-proprietorship company registered in Quebec, Canada. This means that I am personnally accountable for everything related to this project.

3) At this point, it does not make sense to have commercial office space. So, the only address used is my own residential address.

4) For this watch All the manufacturing, assembly and quality control is done by the manufacturer in China. When I receive the watches, I will perform my own quality control on all watches prior to shipping to the customer. A 3rd party inspector will be sent on site for random checks to ensure the quality of the components used during assembly. The bronze alloy used will also be tested to ensure it is on spec.

I hope this helps!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I wish you the best of luck Makara, I really like your offering!


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

favorite case material (bronze) and dial color (black)


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and black for me. I can't wait to see the in person photos.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

stainless, black


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless green. Best of luck!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hey,

I like your offer with various case materials and dial colors.

One question regarding the dials.

Have the dials a matte or a glossy finish ?

Any thoughts about the hand set.

The orange minute hand does not fit the brown and olive di al.
A matte silver hand set would be fit better.

So you can offer a second hand set as a additional choice.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Case shape reminds me of this:


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with black dial


----------



## heyman8 (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck on launching the new brand! The design is v beefy and dive-cool. I'm really digging the bronze with the green dial. It's a very unusual (and cool) combo.

Please enter me in the sweeps. Would love to win one of these bad boys.

Cheers


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I just pre-ordered bronze/brown, serial #1. Please enter me in the contest. I also liked your Facebook page, so I should be entitled to 11 entries in the giveaway. I hope you have a successful subscription and are able to produce this watch!


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS Navy please enter my name in the contest! thank you!!


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

bronze case, but sort of a toss-up between the green and blue dial. normally i'd go brown, but prefer the red hand on the other two. as an aside, i like the knurled crown and bezel.


----------



## alerapro (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

steel case, blue dial. Thanks.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and green for me, I already pre-ordered a bronze and blue.


----------



## Lyrch75 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with blue for some reason seems interesting to me.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze & Black


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I dig the stainless/black! I'm really thinking about pre-ordering the Bronze/Black as well. Can't wait for some detailed photos. Liked on Facebook, good luck.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Like the contrast of bronze/green and would definitely prefer the date feature! Would also like to see the live rendering based on my hesitation of case design and overall size on my 6 3/4" wrist! Overall I really like what your offering, trying to accomplish and the way your doing it |>! Don't do Facebook, twitter etc.. but please count me in! Best of luck in pursuing your dreams!


----------



## bagarn (May 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

stainless steel + green dial looks great!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My pick is the Bronze / Brown, what a great combination. FaceBooked and Twittered.


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Call me old fashioned but... Stainless and blue for me...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you all for your comments! Quite a few more entries in the giveaway and a few more pre-orders 



exc-hulk said:


> Hey,
> 
> I like your offer with various case materials and dial colors.
> 
> ...


The dials have a matte finish. I think it suits the style of the watch best since it is a sporty design. Also with bronze I think matte is the best match.

As for the hands color, I'll wait to receive the prototypes and we'll see from there!



TKKAM said:


> I just pre-ordered bronze/brown, serial #1. Please enter me in the contest. I also liked your Facebook page, so I should be entitled to 11 entries in the giveaway. I hope you have a successful subscription and are able to produce this watch!


Thanks so much for your support, and congrats on snatching a #1 serial! Your entries in the giveaway are well noted, good luck!



Chaz said:


> Bronze and green for me, I already pre-ordered a bronze and blue.


Thank you so much for the support Chaz!


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

What a great looking diver. To bad i don't have the financial means to pre-order one of these babies but i would love to win one. My preferred material/color combo is the bronze with the navy dial. Congrats on this great achievement, i wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and blue for me because I haven't seen that at all and it is intriguing. Can't pre order right now due to finances but best of luck with the project!


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Very nice looking watch. Bronze with a green dial for me, I think! Good luck with it all and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nice to see you made it to this stage. I enjoyed going through your design thread for the watch. My eyes were drawn to the plain Jane, black dial SS version


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Prices look good.

My favorite case is Stainless and dial color is blue.


----------



## Wmsons44 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case green dial please!


----------



## ParadigmTwist (Jul 1, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless Steel and Blue Dial


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze/brown for me, #2 requested. As one who had a fortunate outcome to the great "O" debacle, it took a lot to step off that cliff again... but I'll have faith. Looking forward to receiving it & hope your success outpaces even your expectations.
Ian


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting. Pretty short delivery time frame. All the best to makara, maybe they can fill the void left by Olivier. Ss/green look great!


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Fad or not, I like the Bronze case with the Brown dial...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm stoked to see this case in either material but especially in bronze with a bit of patina on it, all those different angles and edges coming into play should make it look killer. In steel I reckon there's two colours which will look especially good and they are black and blue though having never seen a steel with a brown dial it could throw up a few pleasant surprises but with the bronze I reckon all colours will be mega.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you guys for the kind words and encouragements 



Heilong said:


> Bronze/brown for me, #2 requested. As one who had a fortunate outcome to the great "O" debacle, it took a lot to step off that cliff again... but I'll have faith. Looking forward to receiving it & hope your success outpaces even your expectations.
> Ian


Thanks so much for the support Ian!



Luminated said:


> I'm stoked to see this case in either material but especially in bronze with a bit of patina on it, all those different angles and edges coming into play should make it look killer. In steel I reckon there's two colours which will look especially good and they are black and blue though having never seen a steel with a brown dial it could throw up a few pleasant surprises but with the bronze I reckon all colours will be mega.


Exactly, the patina on this case should be interesting. I can't wait to see what they'll look like on different people's wrists.

At first I planned to offer the s/s version with the black dial only, but then I thought that since I'll be making different color dials for the bronze case, why not put them in the s/s case too! Blue is commonly used with s/s, green is not so rare either, although not that shade of green, but brown is something you don't see everyday!


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless case, black dial


----------



## urwerk (Nov 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Awsome, I will definitely grab one


----------



## bogi (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel, blue dial.

I love retro combos, especially red/orange minute hand on blue dial plate.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

bronze, with green dial. With patina, it would like stunning. Also with bronze buckle leather strap or bronze nato.... Thank you!


----------



## NYCW (Mar 5, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel and blue dial FTW!


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and green

Steve


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck with the giveaway everyone 



urwerk said:


> Awsome, I will definitely grab one


Don't wait to long if you want to reserve a particular serial number 



Steven Dorfman said:


> Bronze and green
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the pre-order Steve, your support is much appreciated!


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel and blue dial gets my vote!


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Interesting design, Nadim. Congratulations and good luck for Makara.

I like the black dial as version the best.

Any plans in the future to offer a quartz version? I'd be interested in one with a good quality quartz for sure. Maybe you can make a poll to gauge interest?


----------



## cpenning623 (May 6, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Diggin' the Bronze case and drab green dial!


----------



## Deckard1979 (May 31, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel and Navy Blue!

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

BN (Bronze, Blue dial.
Neat Combo!


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Dude,
Hope for the best from you
The following answers would surely help your business

P.S.
I am a veteran of the Bronze Pre Order Wars

Couple of questions:
Why are you using a credit card payment system that is uncommon?

As you are selling these virtually at cost, how do you expect to pay for admin, book keeping, and customer service?

Will they come with a box, warranty card and instruction manual?

Your site does not mention tracking or international tracking, why not?

Do you know how much the REAL ACTUAL shipping fees with tracking will be?

Shipping Fed Ex from California to Quebec, with tracking and insurance is $70.
Is this what you will charge?

Who will do warranty work?

If you have no watch making experience, only marketing, who will do warranty work?

Will warranty work have to go to China?

If going to China for warranty work, who pays shipping?

What is the turn around time for warranty work from China

Do you need the pre orders to get watches to Quebec, or are they already paid for?

What if your pre order cash flow does not meet your order cost from China and your overhead, thinks like rent, phone, shipping costs, admin fees, cost for box, warranty card, instruction manual, DO YOU HAVE ENOUGH MONEY to make this fly?

Will you keep an escrow account for refunds?

If no escrow account for refunds, why not?

Will you have to wait for new pre orders to pay refunds?

Your site says laws of Quebec, are you registered/incorporated there?

If so, under what name and tax id number?

If not, why?

You also mention arbitration in Delaware. Delaware, Canada?

If in fact you are incorporated in Delaware, USA, under what name and tax id number?

What makes you think your builder in China will deliver on time?

Do you have a performance clause with China factory?

Are you taking their word that the material is CuSn8 Bronze or will you have it tested or have you already tested ??

Thanx for clearing this up for the Watch Community that HAS been hurt by the Last Bronze Pre Order Guy


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless/black dial - Order placed in full. :-!

I've been watching the development of this one since the beginning and I am really liking the final design.

I've had faith in many start up watch companies over the past 10-15 years and placed preorders with many of them and they have always delivered. Zinex, Benarus, Ocean7, H2O, Helson and Armida to name a few. I was never involved with the "O" fiasco, thankfully. It is unfortunate that many people were stung by the "O" experience and are now hesitant with future preorders... but that is totally understandable.

I'll be looking forward to the Octopus arriving later this fall.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



psrivats said:


> Interesting design, Nadim. Congratulations and good luck for Makara.
> 
> I like the black dial as version the best.
> 
> Any plans in the future to offer a quartz version? I'd be interested in one with a good quality quartz for sure. Maybe you can make a poll to gauge interest?


Thank you!

As for quartz, it's definitely in my plans. I wanted to start with a classic set of good specs (hi-beat automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 316L s/s or bronze case, etc...) to establish my brand. After all the watches are shipped I'll start to think about what to offer next based on the outcome of this model. Maybe it will be a quartz version of this model, maybe some other colors, maybe a new model altogether, I don't know yet, but quartz will come at some point!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



billwilson said:


> Dude,
> Hope for the best from you
> The following answers would surely help your business
> 
> ...


Bill, that's a handful of question! But I must ask, did you take the time to read the FAQ here in the first post, as well as my later replies? Because most (if not all) of your concerns were addressed before!

I'm traveling right now, and I'll be back this weekend, so please, give me a few days and I'll update the FAQ with those questions/answers that came in later.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



DEMO111 said:


> Stainless/black dial - Order placed in full. :-!
> 
> I've been watching the development of this one since the beginning and I am really liking the final design.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your support, it is very appreciated!

I'm glad to hear you've had a good experience with pre-orders before. I'll do my best to deliver an awesome watch, on time, in hope to restore the faith in new micro-brands!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just received this from the factory. They're testing the case moulds. Here's a picture of a few stainless cases right out of the mould before the machine finishing:


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case with green dial for me.


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless and green for me. I was all set to pay via PAYPAL, but with the obscure payment system and the CC system where I live, its just slowed up by full payment pre-order. Good luck with the project, really hope its successful!


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



billwilson said:


> Dude,
> Hope for the best from you
> The following answers would surely help your business
> 
> ...


i got a PM from Makara dude
"i will post answers in my OP" (but not till weekend as he is away)

I WANT this to work for him and the WIS community, I merely struggle w/ the Math and Logistics


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Bill, that's a handful of question! But I must ask, did you take the time to read the FAQ here in the first post, as well as my later replies? Because most (if not all) of your concerns were addressed before!
> 
> I'm traveling right now, and I'll be back this weekend, so please, give me a few days and I'll update the FAQ with those questions/answers that came in later.


Yes did, before i posted, however your FAQ does not give details.

I still have some disconnect, according to Canada Post shipping to my Zipcode is $24.03, but your shipping is only $15??
Folks here like to be able to track packages, maybe you can address this also.

400 watches X average price of $300 = $120,000 usd up front ......

We just want clear, up front answers. That i think is reasonable


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the classic black on stainless steel combination the most. Also, following you guys on Twitter and liked on Facebook.

Thanks!


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I really like the brass/green and brass/blue. But after the Olivier debacle and my loss on that one, I'll have to wait for production or aftermarket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I felt this way about Oliver too, this just feels wrong. My advice for anyone who does the pre order is open an CC account with a very low limit for this order and guard your personal information as much as possible. I see to many red flags but I am a sceptic.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



billwilson said:


> Yes did, before i posted, however your FAQ does not give details.
> 
> I still have some disconnect, according to Canada Post shipping to my Zipcode is $24.03, but your shipping is only $15??
> Folks here like to be able to track packages, maybe you can address this also.
> ...


LOL do you really think it is reasonable to require that I explain in details in the FAQ how I fixed my shipping rates?

As I said from the beginning I'm more than happy to answer questions from everyone, and that I'm being completely transparent. But at some point the questions and implied statements can become abusive and intrusive. I think this is unreasonable.

Anyway, I'll still answer your question if it can give you peace of mind, although I have high doubt that you are even interested in buying this watch. I feel you are here trying to find problems where there are none just to stir sh*t up. And I really don't understand why. It feels like something personal but I don't see what I could have done for you to want to do that...

For your shipping concern, I have a question for you: according to your logic, businesses should charge exact shipping costs to the customer. Then, please explain to me how so many businesses offer free shipping? I doubt that they actually pay nothing for shipping. Your logic here is flawed I'm afraid.

I decided to charge $15 shipping in North America because on average this is very close to my cost (which is not what is quoted on the Canada Post website since I have a business account with them and I get discounted rates). I have also a margin in the price in the very unlikely event that I only get orders from the West Coast where shipping is the most expensive, then the extra cost will be absorbed in the price of the watch.

Finally, I'm not sure what you're trying to prove with your simple calculation. And even there, your math is wrong. You have no way to know the average order total which is a combination of full payments, and deposits only. Also, I do not expect to have all 400 watches sold out by the end of the pre-order. If you're implying that I'll run away with the pre-orders payment, for your information I ran a pre-order campaign on Kickstarter where I received approximately $30,000 in pre-orders. Did I run away with the money? Obviously not. I delivered the product with very little delay. Then a year later I received almost $100,000 in pre-orders for another product. Did I run away this time? Nope, still here, manufacturing the products which will most likely be delivered on time, if not early...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



billwilson said:


> Yes did, before i posted, however your FAQ does not give details.
> 
> I still have some disconnect, according to Canada Post shipping to my Zipcode is $24.03, but your shipping is only $15??
> Folks here like to be able to track packages, maybe you can address this also.
> ...


Mate why don't you just give the guy a break 
im not sure what your trying to achieve by bad mouthing do you honestly think this is all a scam?

if so maybe you should take it up with the site owner ernie romers who approved this thread,instead of taking this guys time up from having to defend himself


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Ok, here you go, I'll answer all your questions here and update the FAQ this weekend. See my answers under your questions in the quote below:



billwilson said:


> Couple of questions:
> Why are you using a credit card payment system that is uncommon?
> Credit card payments online are extremely common. If you are referring to Stripe, it is a processor, like there are hundreds of them. Stripe is a new start up with more than $40 million in funding. I choose them form their simple integration with Shopify, the shopping cart I use, and also for their simple interface and low fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



lexvil said:


> I felt this way about Oliver too, this just feels wrong. My advice for anyone who does the pre order is open an CC account with a very low limit for this order and guard your personal information as much as possible. I see to many red flags but I am a sceptic.


Wow, I must admit I'm surprised and disappointed to read this from you. I enjoyed your feedback and input in the design thread and you seemed to like where this was going... Are you seriously insinuating that I went through all this trouble of designing an original watch and having prototypes made just to collect a few credit card numbers and somehow commit fraud? LOL i don't even get to see the CC numbers of those who ordered, let alone get to charge them an unauthorized transaction!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Monkeynuts said:


> Mate why don't you just give the guy a break
> im not sure what your trying to achieve by bad mouthing do you honestly think this is all a scam?
> 
> if so maybe you should take it up with the site owner ernie romers who approved this thread,instead of taking this guys time up from having to defend himself


Thank you, it is refreshing to hear some support after all the scepticism!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I have pretty simple taste.

SS with black dial. 
red accents look killer!


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case, green dial!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Poor guy is being raked over the coals because of Olivier!
Not for me at the moment but I see enough to make feel confident that this is not a scam.
This is about a. $400 pre-order. It is not a marriage contract!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

It might be a bit premature, but do you know what size the buckle will be? I'm assuming a 24/22mm strap, so probably a 22mm buckle. I'm already lining up a bronze buckle for this...


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with black dial.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I suggest caution for all, I see enough positive energy for the product, I understand the reason for the deposit but in my opinion you should just produce the 400 watches and offer them for sale, it would prove me wrong {which is ok, I don't mind being wrong and hope I am} and instill confidence in your new company.

Take a step back and look at your proposal objectively and I think you'll see those red flags.


Makara said:


> Wow, I must admit I'm surprised and disappointed to read this from you. I enjoyed your feedback and input in the design thread and you seemed to like where this was going... Are you seriously insinuating that I went through all this trouble of designing an original watch and having prototypes made just to collect a few credit card numbers and somehow commit fraud? LOL i don't even get to see the CC numbers of those who ordered, let alone get to charge them an unauthorized transaction!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I believe that there are always "some" red flags for any of these start up boutique watch companies but why should MAKARA be held to a different set of rules than the others? I don't recall anyone taking issue when some of the more recent micro's had a pre-order program for upcoming releases. Were they asked to go through some type of litmus test? I understand that Olivier has left a bad taste for many BUT I don't operate from a place where I believe most people are dishonest with bad intentions until they prove me otherwise BUT from a place where most people are honest with good intentions. Maybe I'm alone on this one but I'm comfortable with the info out there on MAKARA and I don't need to know all of their business before placing a pre-order. If we were talking thousands of dollars than I might feel differently but a few hundred bucks is not an exorbitant amount for me to put on the table. Others should do as they see fit.....


lexvil said:


> I suggest caution for all, I see enough positive energy for the product, I understand the reason for the deposit but in my opinion you should just produce the 400 watches and offer them for sale, it would prove me wrong {which is ok, I don't mind being wrong and hope I am} and instill confidence in your new company.
> 
> Take a step back and look at your proposal objectively and I think you'll see those red flags.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

There appears to be a lot of heat in this thread all of a sudden!

I did not get burnt by Olivier

I am getting burnt by Stolas- they have now had a deposit of mine for well over a year and they are not responding to my-emails requesting a refund; and there is still no news on the watch

I am cautious but I still am interested in pre-orders- I love start ups. I think many of us want to support those starting out! Yes, there are risks, but same with any beginning company.

I don't know Nadim, but he appears to be upfront to date- like others have said give the guy a break, wait for the prototypes to come through and I think many of us will make up our minds then!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS black. A date window is needed.

Size is a bit too big, especially the lug to lug distance. Dial is a bit generic. Need to see the actual watch to assess the case.

Current price is very competitive, specs wise.


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Where there is risk, there is also reward.

The main reason why everyone jumped on O was the low price. Just be honest and accept that. Nadim is being very professional here, and I see plenty of good things with this effort. The only thing I'd have commented upon is the variety, but looking at the responses of peoples favorites in this thread, it kind of makes sense.

While my interest its mostly quartz and so not participating, I really wish MAKARA all the best.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with green dial. Any thoughts about offering a bronze bezel, rather than black? 
I am likely to pre-order, but will wait to see the pics of the samples.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and brown dial.

I'm currently pursuing another Bronze diver. If that falls through, I will pre-order with you. As far as the skepticism (reasonable or not) that I've seen, I do appreciate you taking the time to respond.

Question for Makara (Nadim) : It may have already been stated, but was there a reason why you chose to do a pre-order instead of another Kickstarter Project?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Fair enough Brian, I did work in the prison system in Ca. for 29 years and that may color my perceptions a bit, exercise a little caution or not, it doesn't matter to me but I would hate to see the anguish and hand wringing that we saw last year. Even if Makara had the watches produced and ready to sell someone has to take the risk and order them but a week's wait to see how things turn out will help to stop the hue and cry that this board experienced recently.



mellonb1 said:


> I believe that there are always "some" red flags for any of these start up boutique watch companies but why should MAKARA be held to a different set of rules than the others? I don't recall anyone taking issue when some of the more recent micro's had a pre-order program for upcoming releases. Were they asked to go through some type of litmus test? I understand that Olivier has left a bad taste for many BUT I don't operate from a place where I believe most people are dishonest with bad intentions until they prove me otherwise BUT from a place where most people are honest with good intentions. Maybe I'm alone on this one but I'm comfortable with the info out there on MAKARA and I don't need to know all of their business before placing a pre-order. If we were talking thousands of dollars than I might feel differently but a few hundred bucks is not an exorbitant amount for me to put on the table. Others should do as they see fit.....


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I hear where you're coming from, Lex. My brother and best bud have 25+ yrs in Ca. law enforcement and they are not the same person today as they were going in. Real world!


lexvil said:


> Fair enough Brian, I did work in the prison system in Ca. for 29 years and that may color my perceptions a bit, exercise a little caution or not, it doesn't matter to me but I would hate to see the anguish and hand wringing that we saw last year. Even if Makara had the watches produced and ready to sell someone has to take the risk and order them but a week's wait to see how things turn out will help to stop the hue and cry that this board experienced recently.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Heilong said:


> It might be a bit premature, but do you know what size the buckle will be? I'm assuming a 24/22mm strap, so probably a 22mm buckle. I'm already lining up a bronze buckle for this...


For now the strap is planned to be a straight 24mm strap. So, 24mm buckle. When receive the prototypes I'll see if it works with the watch or if it would be better with a taper to 22mm. But since the watch is on the bigger side, with a strong case shape, I think 24mm will work nicely.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> Bronze with green dial. Any thoughts about offering a bronze bezel, rather than black?
> I am likely to pre-order, but will wait to see the pics of the samples.


Bronze bezel is not for now. Most definitely on a future model, or as an option to be offered at a later time!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



riseboi said:


> Bronze and brown dial.
> 
> I'm currently pursuing another Bronze diver. If that falls through, I will pre-order with you. As far as the skepticism (reasonable or not) that I've seen, I do appreciate you taking the time to respond.
> 
> Question for Makara (Nadim) : It may have already been stated, but was there a reason why you chose to do a pre-order instead of another Kickstarter Project?


There are a few reasons why I decided to do a pre-order here instead of launching this on Kickstarter:

1. I have had very good experiences with Kickstarter, but I'm always on the lookout for new opportunities, and doing a forum pre-order is something I had never done before. I've been wanting to try it for a while, and I think this project was a very good candidate for this.

2. Having a project on Kickstarter requires quite a bit of work such as shooting a video explaining the project. As mentioned before, I've been on a trip for the past 6 weeks, and I wanted to launch this project as soon as possible. All the steps involved (setting a payment system, a shopping cart, etc... were doable from my ipad/iphone from free wifi connections while on my downtime in hotels, airports, train stations, or other spots. To do this on kickstarter i would have had to wait until I was back home (this weekend) to start shooting the video, etc... Which would have delayed all this by at least 2 months.

3. Kickstarter requires an actual prototype before you can start a project. I'm only receiving the prototypes in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



lexvil said:


> Fair enough Brian, I did work in the prison system in Ca. for 29 years and that may color my perceptions a bit, exercise a little caution or not, it doesn't matter to me but I would hate to see the anguish and hand wringing that we saw last year. Even if Makara had the watches produced and ready to sell someone has to take the risk and order them but a week's wait to see how things turn out will help to stop the hue and cry that this board experienced recently.


When I think about it, it's very insulting that you'd think I'd be stupid enough to do a bronze diver pre-order as a plan to scam people. Not only are you saying I'm a criminal, but a very dumb one at that!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> When I think about it, it's very insulting that you'd think I'd be stupid enough to do a bronze diver pre-order as a plan to scam people. Not only are you saying I'm a criminal, but a very dumb one at that!


"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> However, I might still cancel this whole thing, refund everyone and go the Kickstarter route if there is not enough support from the community...


Do you have any idea when this decision will be made? And if this is the case, is there any reason why the payments / deposits already made couldn't be applied directly to the Kickstarter campaign?
TIA


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze/Black for me, please!

Wish you all the best in your new endeavor.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> When I think about it, it's very insulting that you'd think I'd be stupid enough to do a bronze diver pre-order as a plan to scam people. Not only are you saying I'm a criminal, but a very dumb one at that!


I'm on the sidelines here, but you appear to have plenty of interest (based on responses in this thread) so personally I (if In your position) wouldn't be overly persuaded by the skeptics as it seems they are far outnumbered by those interested. Regardless of their intentions (good or not), the most serious skeptics are not potential customers for this project so I would weight their input accordingly.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> For now the strap is planned to be a straight 24mm strap. So, 24mm buckle. When receive the prototypes I'll see if it works with the watch or if it would be better with a taper to 22mm. But since the watch is on the bigger side, with a strong case shape, I think 24mm will work nicely.


Good; 24mm bronze buckles are easier to find than 22mm


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Pre Order made for a Bronze Olive Green.


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm actually tempted by the bronze/green, but would really like a date. However, one comment caught my eye:



Makara said:


> However, I might still cancel this whole thing, refund everyone and go the Kickstarter route if there is not enough support from the community...


Can you clarify what you mean by "cancel this whole thing"? Does that mean if you don't get enough pre-orders (and I guess a question would be, how many is 'enough'?) you're going to NOT proceed with making these watches and instead start a kickstarter campaign, the successful outcome of which would determine whether you're going to produce them?

Or are you saying you would just move the pre-order into a kickstarter campaign?

I guess I'd like a little clarity before committing any money. Thanks!


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'll toss in a post... bronze/green. would like to see a date offered, but not a total dial killer. Not ready to buy yet but will watch closely
regards and good luck


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the bronze case with green dial.

My only reservation about this project is how large the case is with that 52mm lug to lug length. I think you might be closing off some potential buyers with that choice. Not everyone can pull off a watch of that size.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Sorry for the lack of replies today. I'm taking the plane tomorrow morning and I was pretty busy all day. I'll catch up with all the emails and forums post this weekend!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Like I said, looking forward for this one.

Can't wait to see the prototype pics (is it gonna be the st. steel version or the bronze one?).


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Steel, blue dial.

Dan, [email protected]


----------



## 13143268 (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and Green. Good luck with the venture.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow this is a super attractive watch, can't wait to see IRL pics. My favorite is the bronze cse with black dial.

I'm sorry I wish I could preorder this.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel. Blue.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



lexvil said:


> "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"


lol whatever man, I'll stop arguing with you since I don't think it is going anywhere nor bringing anything useful to this thread.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> Do you have any idea when this decision will be made? And if this is the case, is there any reason why the payments / deposits already made couldn't be applied directly to the Kickstarter campaign?
> TIA


The decision will be made at the end of the pre-order period. If there are enough pre-orders, then we'll go straight to production. If there aren't enough pre-orders, I'll ask everyone who's made a deposit if they want to wait a little more until we get enough pre-orders in, or if they want to cancel and get a refund, at which point I'll consider going with Kickstarter.

In the (unlikely) event that this goes to Kickstarter the payments already made could be maintained but it is easier if everyone goes through Kickstarter as the system is well done to collect addresses, options, etc... And it keeps all backers in the loop with updates sent directly to their emails. It is almost twice the work to keep up with 2 separate groups.

Anyway, it will probably not be necessary to make this decision as, despite a few sceptics, we're receiving great support so far and I'm sure a lot of people are waiting for actual pictures before putting in their pre-orders!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



ky70 said:


> I'm on the sidelines here, but you appear to have plenty of interest (based on responses in this thread) so personally I (if In your position) wouldn't be overly persuaded by the skeptics as it seems they are far outnumbered by those interested. Regardless of their intentions (good or not), the most serious skeptics are not potential customers for this project so I would weight their input accordingly.


You are totally right! I may have had a moment of doubt when the skeptics swarmed in, right at the end of my trip when I was very tired and my judgement was blurred. I'm now back home and rested, full of energy, ready to get this thing rolling!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Heilong said:


> Good; 24mm bronze buckles are easier to find than 22mm


BTW, not sure if I mentioned it before, but both strap (leather and rubber) will have bronze buckles for the bronze watches, and stainless steel buckles for the s/s watches.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



fatehbajwa said:


> Pre Order made for a Bronze Olive Green.


Thanks so much for the support!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



outtatime said:


> I'm actually tempted by the bronze/green, but would really like a date. However, one comment caught my eye:
> 
> Can you clarify what you mean by "cancel this whole thing"? Does that mean if you don't get enough pre-orders (and I guess a question would be, how many is 'enough'?) you're going to NOT proceed with making these watches and instead start a kickstarter campaign, the successful outcome of which would determine whether you're going to produce them?
> 
> ...


You can read my answer a few posts above, I hope it clears up a few things.

As for how many pre-orders are enough, if I get 100 pre-orders I will be confident that the rest of the watches will sell at some point (during production, or after the pre-orders are shipped). Less than 100, and I'd want to wait a little more than the planned pre-order period or go to Kickstarter. If all fails, then everyone will be refunded and the watch will not go to production.

So far I'm happy with the pre-order count, especially considering the prototypes are not in yet. I'm sure we'll cross the 100 pre-orders mark not long after I post pics of the prototype!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm just waiting to see some actual pictures before putting in my pre-order. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Keep the faith!


Makara said:


> The decision will be made at the end of the pre-order period. If there are enough pre-orders, then we'll go straight to production. If there aren't enough pre-orders, I'll ask everyone who's made a deposit if they want to wait a little more until we get enough pre-orders in, or if they want to cancel and get a refund, at which point I'll consider going with Kickstarter.
> 
> In the (unlikely) event that this goes to Kickstarter the payments already made could be maintained but it is easier if everyone goes through Kickstarter as the system is well done to collect addresses, options, etc... And it keeps all backers in the loop with updates sent directly to their emails. It is almost twice the work to keep up with 2 separate groups.
> 
> Anyway, it will probably not be necessary to make this decision as, despite a few sceptics, we're receiving great support so far and I'm sure a lot of people are waiting for actual pictures before putting in their pre-orders!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Ninjastar said:


> I like the bronze case with green dial.
> 
> My only reservation about this project is how large the case is with that 52mm lug to lug length. I think you might be closing off some potential buyers with that choice. Not everyone can pull off a watch of that size.


I understand the size concern and can only advise to wait for pictures to see how the watch will wear as not all watches wear the same even with the same lug-to-lug length.

Anyway, a smaller model is definitely on my list of near future models!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Like I said, looking forward for this one.
> 
> Can't wait to see the prototype pics (is it gonna be the st. steel version or the bronze one?).


We're having both versions made, as well as all dial colors!

So, there will be pictures of every combinations


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My favorite combo is the bronze with blue.

I think this is a great offering with a great price. Sapphire bezel and domed crystal, Miyota 9015, Bronze. Good stuff!


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> You can read my answer a few posts above, I hope it clears up a few things.
> 
> As for how many pre-orders are enough, if I get 100 pre-orders I will be confident that the rest of the watches will sell at some point (during production, or after the pre-orders are shipped). Less than 100, and I'd want to wait a little more than the planned pre-order period or go to Kickstarter. If all fails, then everyone will be refunded and the watch will not go to production.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the pre-order count, especially considering the prototypes are not in yet. I'm sure we'll cross the 100 pre-orders mark not long after I post pics of the prototype!


Thanks...so I guess if I'm reading this correctly (which I'm still not 100% sure I am), the watch MAY be produced, or may not be produced (depending on how many pre-orders you get, which seems to be 100). Can you then clarify as to the timing of when you would make that decision (in terms of whether you'd move it to kickstarter or just refund)? The main reason (for me at least) would be so I have an idea of how long it would be before I'd be receiving a refund (in the case the pre-orders didn't pan out).

Sorry, this still seems a bit confusing as to your intentions. Not trying to stir up any trouble and I'm definitely interested in your watches, just would like to know the specifics (e.g. 'if I get at least 100 pre-orders by August 1st, the watch will be produced, otherwise you will receive a refund by X/X/2013').


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



outtatime said:


> Can you then clarify as to the timing of when you would make that decision (in terms of whether you'd move it to kickstarter or just refund)? The main reason (for me at least) would be so I have an idea of how long it would be before I'd be receiving a refund (in the case the pre-orders didn't pan out).


I think the decision will be made around mid August according to his FAQ:

Posted by Makara on 1st page:

Q: When do Pre-Orders End?

A: When we confirm the order with the manufaturer, targeted for the 2nd week of August 2013. We will send out an email notice and you will have 2 week to confirm or cancel your order.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Really like the bronze and black dial.


----------



## pokerfan91 (Mar 12, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black, Stainless Steel.

Followed on twitter, and linked on twitter.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Blue, stainless steel


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Excellent, thank you for the response.



Makara said:


> The decision will be made at the end of the pre-order period. If there are enough pre-orders, then we'll go straight to production. If there aren't enough pre-orders, I'll ask everyone who's made a deposit if they want to wait a little more until we get enough pre-orders in, or if they want to cancel and get a refund, at which point I'll consider going with Kickstarter.
> 
> In the (unlikely) event that this goes to Kickstarter the payments already made could be maintained but it is easier if everyone goes through Kickstarter as the system is well done to collect addresses, options, etc... And it keeps all backers in the loop with updates sent directly to their emails. It is almost twice the work to keep up with 2 separate groups.
> 
> Anyway, it will probably not be necessary to make this decision as, despite a few sceptics, we're receiving great support so far and I'm sure a lot of people are waiting for actual pictures before putting in their pre-orders!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



outtatime said:


> Thanks...so I guess if I'm reading this correctly (which I'm still not 100% sure I am), the watch MAY be produced, or may not be produced (depending on how many pre-orders you get, which seems to be 100). Can you then clarify as to the timing of when you would make that decision (in terms of whether you'd move it to kickstarter or just refund)? The main reason (for me at least) would be so I have an idea of how long it would be before I'd be receiving a refund (in the case the pre-orders didn't pan out).
> 
> Sorry, this still seems a bit confusing as to your intentions. Not trying to stir up any trouble and I'm definitely interested in your watches, just would like to know the specifics (e.g. 'if I get at least 100 pre-orders by August 1st, the watch will be produced, otherwise you will receive a refund by X/X/2013').





Slant said:


> I think the decision will be made around mid August according to his FAQ:
> 
> Posted by Makara on 1st page:
> 
> ...


Correct.

If I get at least 100 pre-orders by August 15th, the watches will be produced.

If there are less than 100 pre-orders, you'll be given the choice to wait a little more (until we reach 100 pre-orders), or to get a refund (which you'll receive in the next 24h).


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



pokerfan91 said:


> Black, Stainless Steel.
> 
> Followed on twitter, and linked on twitter.


Thanks for the tweet!


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with black dial.


----------



## Laugh2Love2Live (Oct 15, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless Steel - Black Face

Looks super clean. Can't wait to see the finished product and well as subsequent introductions. Good luck.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck with this. I hope everything goes well for you and I'll take a good look when you have the prototype pictures.

Also, I like stainless steel and a black dial.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My favorite combination:
Case material: bronze
Dial color: chocolate brown

Thank you, and good luck.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze Green dial ROCKS!!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

bronze case and green dial. nice.


----------



## thequietstorm (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS case with a black dial.

Following on twitter, tweeted a link to this thread, and liked on facebook. Good luck with your launch.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze. Green.


----------



## Markos15 (May 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze Case and black Dial.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck to all the new entrants in the giveaway!


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Best of luck to you, I like the renderings!
I'll take a bronze and green please.
And I dig the camera steadying mounts, especially the iphone one!

Also completed #2, #6 and #7.

And you can change mine to SS if it gets me an extra chance:-d


----------



## bigedsurf (Sep 3, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black dial............stainless steel..............Thanx


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel Black dial.


----------



## Markos15 (May 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My new theme about Makara Octopus on russian watch forum watch.ru http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=176169


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with black dial looks awesome.

I would love to see a bronze bracelet as well.


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the Stainless Steel with the Blue Dial.

I liked on Facebook, Following on Twitter, Tweeted link on Twitter and posted in this thread with my favorite finish and dial color -(8 Entries Total)

Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the Blue and SS combo, but the Bronze and Green is a close second.


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Correct.
> 
> If I get at least 100 pre-orders by August 15th, the watches will be produced.
> 
> If there are less than 100 pre-orders, you'll be given the choice to wait a little more (until we reach 100 pre-orders), or to get a refund (which you'll receive in the next 24h).


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Very tempted to place a pre-order. I'll know for sure when is see the final prototypes. I like the Bronze with green dial and since I don't have a bronze watch yet or one with a green dial it kills two birds with one stone


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Stellite said:


> Bronze with black dial looks awesome.
> 
> I would love to see a bronze bracelet as well.


Thanks!

Bronze bracelet is a no go though  The main problem is having bronze in contact with the skin. That's why the caseback is always in stainless steel on bronze watches. Making a bracelet with the inner part in stainless steel and the outer part in bronze makes it very complicated. But I like challenges, so maybe I'll come up with something in the future!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for the comment everyone, your entries in the giveaway are well noted!

Also, I got confirmation that the prototypes will be ready in less than 2 weeks. And I should have pictures of the finished case in less than a week. I can't wait!


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

steel case with black dial, love a new start up always!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Excited to see the prototypes.

Blue Dial, Stainless Steel Case.


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nice, like the Blue Dial Bronze Case.

Question, do the lugs will have full through perforations for easy change of straps?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'd say my favorite combo is the bronze case and black dial. Looks great!


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Chocolate and Bronze but its a tough decision. They all look great.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



sepoga said:


> Nice, like the Blue Dial Bronze Case.
> 
> Question, do the lugs will have full through perforations for easy change of straps?


No, the lugs will not be drilled all the way through because I think it would distract the very simple and clean lines of the case. Anyway, a strap removal tool will be included with the watch for easy strap change!


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My favourite is the green dial and stainless steel case. I don't know why... as the olive green is clearly meant for a bronze case, I just think it might work.

Some shots of the prototype on a smaller wrist would be most appreciated. Good luck.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Its official I think the bronze with black bezel and brown dial is the way to go.


----------



## S.M.B (May 30, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Well done. I would wear any of those combinations with a very big smile. I like the clean face and vintage appeal. My choice would be the black dial on bronze. Thanks for making such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good design on these Makara! I am partial to bronze and for me the bronze/w/blue really stands out.Too bad my discretionary funds are limited these days

otherwise I'd be on this like stink on a monkey.Best of luck and congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Very hard decision... I like them all 

but bronze/green probably the choise for me


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

This is absolutely fantastic!

Bronze case, black dial is what I like.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bronze bracelet is a no go though  The main problem is having bronze in contact with the skin. That's why the caseback is always in stainless steel on bronze watches. Making a bracelet with the inner part in stainless steel and the outer part in bronze makes it very complicated. But I like challenges, so maybe I'll come up with something in the future!


Ok, I'll throw out my 2 cents...IF it's possible to DLC the underside of a bronze bracelet with a patina-brown colour, that would most likely prevent the green stain on the wrist. But, it would most likely bump the price up considerably on an accessory that would probably already be priced around the cost of the watch. On the other hand; if you're the only one producing a bronze bracelet, there might be enough of a market (especially those who can afford that expensive Italian brand) to still turn a profit. For what it's worth, I'd consider it if it were less than $400.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I also like the idea of a bronze bracelet but apart from the obvious issues with them I reckon the patina might vary from that of the watch case and possibly more than just slightly which could very well detract from the overall look you we're trying to achieve.

Since no one else has ever produced one says to me there's more than one or even two problems to overcome.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow I really like these, normally I'm not into larger divers, but I think the design warrants the size, I like the stainless steel with black dial the best.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Steel, blue. I keep it fairly tame.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black and Stainless...great watch!!


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Like the price on this, pls let us know any possible with a date function.(not deal breaker)
Like the maker, been patience and fast respond on this thread.

I be keen on SS black or blue, will await further prototype.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Best of Luck with your New Project. 
Hard to Like just One !. as they All look Great. but the Steel Pieces kinda Appeal to me More. especially the Green and Blue Dial.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you all for the kind words, and your entries into the giveaway are well noted! Good luck to everyone 

The prototypes should be ready soon, it is a matter of days. I should receive them at the end of next week, or early the week after... it will depend on shipping time and customs processing!



Heilong said:


> Ok, I'll throw out my 2 cents...IF it's possible to DLC the underside of a bronze bracelet with a patina-brown colour, that would most likely prevent the green stain on the wrist. But, it would most likely bump the price up considerably on an accessory that would probably already be priced around the cost of the watch. On the other hand; if you're the only one producing a bronze bracelet, there might be enough of a market (especially those who can afford that expensive Italian brand) to still turn a profit. For what it's worth, I'd consider it if it were less than $400.





Luminated said:


> I also like the idea of a bronze bracelet but apart from the obvious issues with them I reckon the patina might vary from that of the watch case and possibly more than just slightly which could very well detract from the overall look you we're trying to achieve.
> 
> Since no one else has ever produced one says to me there's more than one or even two problems to overcome.


I'd love to be able to do a bronze bracelet, but at this point it is very complicated. I am definitely looking into it. I'll try to find a solution to the potential problems, and I will try to test my ideas. But right now is way too early to make any promises even on the feasibility of this, let alone a release date or price point.

As Luminated says, the fact that there is none available at the moment tells me it is probably even more complicated than it seems... but I like a challenge, so...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I get geen stuff on my wrist just from the bronze buckle so I would not in a million years try to wear a bronze bracelet.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nice design!

I like the bronze with brown dial.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Oooooh...sweet ==> bronze with _green _dial |>|>|>


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with blue is my pick!!


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black and stainless! Thanks


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless and Green.

Thanks for the opportunity,
SDF


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Blue stainless steel!! Beautiful!


----------



## dub123 (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze Case and Green Dial :-d

Good luck with the Project |>


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck to all the new entrants 

I have to say, the last few days of waiting for the prototypes is killing me!


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Good luck! 
Looks very good, especially stainless steel with black dial.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amdsmokem (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Looking forward to seeing a bronze prototype with a green dial. Very attractive pricing


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and green for me! 
I've followed on Twitter and Facebook, tweeted about it with the link, and pinned onto Pinterest just for good measure (although I don't think I get an entry for that).


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Zundfolge said:


> Bronze and green for me!
> I've followed on Twitter and Facebook, tweeted about it with the link, and pinned onto Pinterest just for good measure (although I don't think I get an entry for that).


Thanks for helping spread the word, and of course, your efforts are rewarded! Your pin will count as an additional entry!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I should have pictures of the finished cases very very soon. Stay tuned! |>

Also, the prototypes will be here soon, it will mostly depend on shipping time and how long customs hold to the package! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I forgot to add that I "liked" Makara on facebook as well. I'm excited to see another Canadian Micro/boutique brand. 
Pre-orders kill me tough! lol!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

After a cancellation, STAINLESS STEEL / BLACK with SERIAL NUMBER #1 is back up for grabs!


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I liked the page on Facebook!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, black.

Edit: I also both "Liked" and "Followed" you guys.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless Blue Dial does it for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The prototypes are almost completed. There is a little finishing on the case to be done, and then it's the final assembly!

Here's a picture of the cases *before receiving the brushed finish treatment*. You can see the lumed sapphire bezel and the thick domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Both cases look excellent, and with brushed finish will look even better! 
Those will be magnificent watches!!


----------



## Texas gun person (Jul 14, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with green dial, and I'll like you on FB right after I post this!

Goodluck with the watch!


----------



## eddiesleftfoot (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Brown on bronze.

Have now 'Liked' and 'Followed'


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Will the case stay flat like this from the backside or will you add some form of curve to make it sit little better on the wrist? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim the prototypes are stunning mate..... REALLY. They have far exceeded expectations my friend, well done. :-!

The lumed bezel really was needed in my opinion and I'm glad you seen fit to run with it. If these don't sell out quick once you post proper pics I'll eat my hat.

I can't wait to see the finished product both in daylight and at night to take in those wonderful lumes.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

They look really nice good work fellow well done


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow well done, cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

So where are the pics? Are they already up, or did I understand wrongly? Can't find pics from the prototype anywhere...


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm thinking stainless with the green dial. First pics look great, looking forward to the assembled prototype pics!


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> So where are the pics? Are they already up, or did I understand wrongly? Can't find pics from the prototype anywhere...


Previous page of this thread(at least on tapatalk it's the previous page) as well as twitter and facebook...

Direct link to post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=6582969#post6582969


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel and blue dial.

Thanks for the giveaway and good luck with the watches.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



jopex said:


> Will the case stay flat like this from the backside or will you add some form of curve to make it sit little better on the wrist? Thanks for the pics.


The case is not flat actually! It looks flat in the picture, but it is an illusion because of the shape. I think I posted a sideview a few pages back where you can see the shape. But with the caseback added, which is thick, it becomes almost flat with the lugs. I still think it will sit nicely on the wrist, especially when I compare it to my other watches here where the caseback often sticks out further than the lugs and they still wear nicely!

Anyway, I'm looking at the CAD drawings right now, and there is some wiggle room here, with a different caseback style, I could gain at least 1.0 - 1.5mm there. So, I'll see when I receive the prototypes if the caseback should be redesigned.



Luminated said:


> Nadim the prototypes are stunning mate..... REALLY. They have far exceeded expectations my friend, well done. :-!
> 
> The lumed bezel really was needed in my opinion and I'm glad you seen fit to run with it. If these don't sell out quick once you post proper pics I'll eat my hat.
> 
> I can't wait to see the finished product both in daylight and at night to take in those wonderful lumes.


Thanks Ken! I think the lumed sapphire bezel will look stunning at night! Can't wait to get them to take proper pics!



snaky59 said:


> Previous page of this thread(at least on tapatalk it's the previous page) as well as twitter and facebook...
> 
> Direct link to post:
> 
> The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread - Page 26


Thanks


----------



## gilbodavid (Jun 2, 2012)

*re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

stainless steel and blue for me thank you for the oportunity to win one of thesel


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, the samples look great. Have you considered a bronze bezel, maybe as an option or interchangeable with the black bezel ( like the olivier ones)?


----------



## spitfire07 (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Woooooow Nadim!!!! Looks impresive really like so much!, the proto looks better than the render!, of course im in, greetings from México


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Case; Stainless steel Dial; Navy


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> Nadim, the samples look great. Have you considered a bronze bezel, maybe as an option or interchangeable with the black bezel ( like the olivier ones)?


Thanks! I have considered having an all-bronze bezel, but it is complicating things even more (there are already 8 different color options!) and I wanted to keep it as simple as possible for the first run. Maybe I will do it in the future, but for now, let's do this first batch properly and we'll see how it goes 



spitfire07 said:


> Woooooow Nadim!!!! Looks impresive really like so much!, the proto looks better than the render!, of course im in, greetings from México


Thank you!! I agree, it's always nice to see the real thing because renderings never tell the full story. I'm very happy with how the prototypes are turning out!


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Love the design. It is a nice departure from similar themed chunky watches, in a good way.

Would love to enter with stainless case, black bezel and blue dial - 70's style 

Liked, followed and linked out! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Very nice watch design. I like the bronze as well. My choice would be bronze with blue dial.
Thanks!

Edit: posted link on CZ watch forum:
http://forum.chronomag.cz/index.php?/topic/63592-makara-octopus-bronze/#entry976413

and ordered (Order ID is:#1014)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Nostalgic said:


> Love the design. It is a nice departure from similar themed chunky watches, in a good way.
> 
> Would love to enter with stainless case, black bezel and blue dial - 70's style
> 
> Liked, followed and linked out! Thanks for the chance!


Thanks, and your entries in the giveaway are well noted 



Karlosek said:


> Very nice watch design. I like the bronze as well. My choice would be bronze with blue dial.
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: posted link on CZ watch forum:
> ...


Thanks so much for your pre-order and for the support!!

There have been a few more pre-orders since I posted the cases picture. We're about halfway there in terms of pre-orders! I'm sure we'll pass the threshold to confirm full production easily when I'll post some nice pictures of the final prototype!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Liked on FB and pre-ordered #1 in Black/Stainless


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks so much for your pre-order, your support is very appreciated!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Please take all the time in world with prototypes since I'm broke right now... :-d


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> I'm sure we'll pass the threshold to confirm full production easily when I'll post some nice pictures of the final prototype!


I am waiting for those pics eagerly, planning to pull the trigger ASAP. any time estimate for the final prototype pics? or brushed cases pics from various angles? dial pics?


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Too late to join in the interest?

I'm a boring guy, so stainless steel and black dial is the most appealing to me. ;p


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> I am waiting for those pics eagerly, planning to pull the trigger ASAP. any time estimate for the final prototype pics? or brushed cases pics from various angles? dial pics?


The prototypes should be completed any day now! Stay tuned for detailed pics of everything!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Cool case design.
I think bronze, black bezel, green dial, bronze hands, OD french canvas would be perfect look IMO.

All the best with this project. ;-)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> The prototypes should be completed any day now! Stay tuned for detailed pics of everything!


Awesome


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> The prototypes should be completed any day now! Stay tuned for detailed pics of everything!


Can't wait to see how they've finally turned out. Especially the Bronze/Brown. :-d


----------



## FalconUruguay (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The Stainless & Black Dial One Looks Awesome!!


----------



## howc (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

really like the look of the bronze-green! pre-ordered 1 and really looking forward to wearing it.

by the way, first post


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Black, steel

Envoyé depuis mon LT25i avec Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

disregard.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Interesting project. Nice case and dial, although I must admit I would prefer a date, but it is a very original look. I like the stainless steel case and blue dial.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> The prototypes should be completed any day now! Stay tuned for detailed pics of everything!


Awesome!
With your assurances that we're getting CuSn8 Bronze, I think I just need to see the face, and I'll most likely be in for a preorder -- great way to get into bronze affordably!

Giveaway (if we preorder, do we get our order free, or a second watch? Does it have our "favorite" here?)
(1) Favorite is bronze with green (though I could be persuaded to bronze with brown, depending on what the faces and bands look like)
(2) "Liked" on Facebook (PM me if you need my name)
(3) Followed on Twitter. 
(4) Tweeted thread:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/362604300465209345(5) JUST about ready to pull the trigger on a preorder... waiting for face pics!

Oh, and BTW, I would have loved a date window on this watch. I think the Olivier "three date" window, white on black, would work here, too. (Oops! Hope that doesn't start a flame war), and if you're still considering it, please do!

EDIT: Any pics of your straps, or the case back? A cool looking case back (exhibition or otherwise) can really make a watch. I'm assuming the bronze watches will have SS backs?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

^I'm hoping for the back to have an octopus wearing a diver's helmet, a nice link to the name and the type of watch it is. Agree about a date window, it never ceases to amaze me how often I look at my watch to find out the date and when it's not there I miss it.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> ^I'm hoping for the back to have an octopus wearing a diver's helmet, a nice link to the name and the type of watch it is..


That would be awesome, yes!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



howc said:


> really like the look of the bronze-green! pre-ordered 1 and really looking forward to wearing it.
> 
> by the way, first post


Thanks so much for your support, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Regarding the date, I am getting a lot of requests for this, so I am working on making this happen! I'll post an update regarding this soon. I need to see what is the best design to add the date, and I need to work out the pricing for this option. Hopefully the cost will not be too much!

As for the caseback, you guys won't be disappointed  I won't say more, I want to keep it a surprise 

I have pictures of the dials and the brushed finish, I will post them in the morning!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Perdendosi said:


> Awesome!
> With your assurances that we're getting CuSn8 Bronze, I think I just need to see the face, and I'll most likely be in for a preorder -- great way to get into bronze affordably!
> 
> Giveaway (if we preorder, do we get our order free, or a second watch? Does it have our "favorite" here?)
> ...


Thanks for the support!

If you pre-ordered and win the giveaway, you get the watch you pre-ordered for free (you'll receive the watch and a refund for your payment).

The bronze watches will indeed have SS casebacks.

More pics to come soon!


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Love the look of the bronze case with black dial. The hatch markings on the bezel and crown are a nice touch, too.

Please put me down for the giveaway for the bronze/black if you're still accepting entries.

Cheers! And good luck with the issue!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> I have pictures of the dials and the brushed finish, I will post them in the morning!


I'm champing (or chomping, depending on the phrase you prefer) for dial pics. I haven't asked, because I'm not sure I want to know the answer, whether the indices are applied or just painted... I really, really prefer applied indices, and painted ones look kinda cheap. So I'm hoping it's the former. I'll have to decide if I can live with painted on ones when I see the pics.

Date option: Still my preference. Eliminate the "3" index for a standard date, or eliminate the 4 index and do an Olivier-style three-date window (though I'm probably the only one in the universe that likes that design, at least on divers like these.)

I'm so close to preordering!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just stumbled on this thread and it looks awesome. Good luck with the project.

Blue Bronzo (with date) for me.


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I hope the date will be an option. I do not want a date window on the dial.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Regarding the date, I am getting a lot of requests for this, so I am working on making this happen! I'll post an update regarding this soon. I need to see what is the best design to add the date, and I need to work out the pricing for this option. Hopefully the cost will not be too much!As for the caseback, you guys won't be disappointed  I won't say more, I want to keep it a surprise I have pictures of the dials and the brushed finish, I will post them in the morning!


Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, blue dial. date if possible, order #1017.

Good Luck!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

One more vote for no date please !


----------



## Hex1 (May 23, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case with blue dial


----------



## robbobus (Jan 4, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze with green dial.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just out of curiosity, are you sticking with the plongeur hands? Mainly the orange plongeur hand?


----------



## dammen (Mar 10, 2010)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze and a black dial looks classiest!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The thing that in my opinion make this watch so interesting is the shape of the case, I've yet to see another case offering a similar design and its multiple angles will make its bronze version exciting to see how its patina develops because some of these surfaces will get more wear than others.

I reckon once photos of the finish article is posted especially photos of it on the wrist orders will sore and having PMed Nadim this project is only the start of his watch making aspirations.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case, Brown dial. If the prototype is anything to go by, you have a winner.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze case and green for me. Looking forward to see were all this will go. Good luck!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'll reply to all the comments/questions in a moment. Just a quick pic for now, well 2 actually 

First a finished dial. You'll notice the raised markers that the manufacturer agreed to do without increase in cost. BUT, they are plastic. I'm considering upgrading to polished stainless steel raised markers...










And, finally, a complete picture! It gives a good idea of what it will look like, although there are a few things that need to be fixed, like the mismatched lume (it will be the same lume on the bezel, dial, and hands), and some other details.

I also reckon that the orange minute hand isn't the best match with the brown dial. I might ask to have a sample hands set made in polished finish (silver color for the stainless case, gold color for the bronze case). I think this would match best with metal raised markers as well.

Of course, I'll consult with everyone who pre-ordered already, but I'm sure these will be welcome upgrades  Everyone's feedback is also very welcome!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Looking great IMHO.
The propsoed changes seem to be the right path to go as well.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Really digging how the bronze/brown is turning out. I'm envisioning how fantastic it would look with a aged/distressed leather strap. Ooooh.....


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Looks great. Is that the final crown? Not sure how the knurled crown goes with this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

These looks fantastic. so... just put in an order, green/bronze  number 10 ( Order ID *#1018) *. like the idea of the raised markers in stainless steel. Not so sure about the "sword hands" IMHO. straight minute hand in a metal of some sort sounds better. Hopefully , this stays as a "no-date" model. 
Nicely done so far Nadim. Are you thinking also about Kick starter for this project?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


>


Nadim your dial looks brilliant, the raised lume markers add a quality look and the idea of switching to polished metal would be perfect.



Makara said:


>


After seeing the orange minute hand I agree the change would enhance the overall look of the watch but I feel you don't need to offer different hands for both cases, I've a Benarus Moray B which has polished silver hands and to be totally honest I don't see the point in needing to go gold for the bronze, the silver would tie in better with the silver hour markers anyway and probably save you money too.

It's really starting it take shape and you have the makings of a wonderful addition to the dive watch community.

P.S.
Am I right in thinking the actual colour of the lumes will be closer to white in colour than this green?


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Nadim your dial looks brilliant, the raised lume markers add a quality look and the idea of switching to polished metal would be perfect.
> 
> After seeing the orange minute hand I agree the change would enhance the overall look of the watch but I feel you don't need to offer different hands for both cases, I've a Benarus Moray B which has polished silver hands and to be totally honest I don't see the point in needing to go gold for the bronze, the silver would tie in better with the silver hour markers anyway and probably save you money too.
> 
> ...


I agree...keep the hands silver for all models including the bronze.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

One more vote to all silver hands


Ash211 said:


> I agree...keep the hands silver for all models including the bronze.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Definitely go with upgrading to polished stainless steel raised markers. Looking real good :-!


Makara said:


> I'll reply to all the comments/questions in a moment. Just a quick pic for now, well 2 actually
> 
> First a finished dial. You'll notice the raised markers that the manufacturer agreed to do without increase in cost. BUT, they are plastic. I'm considering upgrading to polished stainless steel raised markers...
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I am getting quite tempted, seeing the finished prototypes.
2 questions:

1 is the size 44mm with or without crown?

2 is this really bronze? The reddish colour looks more like brass to me. It is worth doublechecking because not so long ago one or two microbrands had to admit after release that they unknowingly had used brass !


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless case with blue dial.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Perdendosi said:


> I'm champing (or chomping, depending on the phrase you prefer) for dial pics. I haven't asked, because I'm not sure I want to know the answer, whether the indices are applied or just painted... I really, really prefer applied indices, and painted ones look kinda cheap. So I'm hoping it's the former. I'll have to decide if I can live with painted on ones when I see the pics.
> 
> Date option: Still my preference. Eliminate the "3" index for a standard date, or eliminate the 4 index and do an Olivier-style three-date window (though I'm probably the only one in the universe that likes that design, at least on divers like these.)
> 
> I'm so close to preordering!


Do it! Haha

The date will be an option, and probably at 3' or 4'. Personally I prefer the date at 6' but I believe it is not possible with the 9015 movement (unless I make a custom date wheel, but then things get really expensive with small productions like this).


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> One more vote for no date please !





Karlosek said:


> I hope the date will be an option. I do not want a date window on the dial.


Yes, don't worry, date will be an option!



ukdabest said:


> Pics, pics, pics!


Patience, patience, patience! 



ttsugar said:


> Bronze, blue dial. date if possible, order #1017.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks so much for the pre-order! Your support is very appreciated!


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Question? I am very interested and notices on your website that the order numbers range from #2 to #4. Is this correct? As I see a lot of people on this thread interested and ordering, how can the serial# be so low?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



litlmn said:


> Looks great. Is that the final crown? Not sure how the knurled crown goes with this.


I think you will like it more when you see some good pictures. With the knurled bezel it is a good match. At least that's my taste!



MEzz said:


> These looks fantastic. so... just put in an order, green/bronze  number 10 ( Order ID *#1018) *. like the idea of the raised markers in stainless steel. Not so sure about the "sword hands" IMHO. straight minute hand in a metal of some sort sounds better. Hopefully , this stays as a "no-date" model.
> Nicely done so far Nadim. Are you thinking also about Kick starter for this project?


Thank you for the pre-order!!

I will try a few different hands options and see what you guys like best. I'm open to changing from plongeur hands to another style if it's for the best (and gets more pre-orders LOL).

I am thinking about Kickstarter, but I think it might not be necessary... We'll see soon...



Luminated said:


> Nadim your dial looks brilliant, the raised lume markers add a quality look and the idea of switching to polished metal would be perfect.
> 
> After seeing the orange minute hand I agree the change would enhance the overall look of the watch but I feel you don't need to offer different hands for both cases, I've a Benarus Moray B which has polished silver hands and to be totally honest I don't see the point in needing to go gold for the bronze, the silver would tie in better with the silver hour markers anyway and probably save you money too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Ken!

Yes, of course the lume will be white (or very close to white). The green/yellowish lume is the result of a misunderstanding. So, yes, it will be fixed!



Ash211 said:


> I agree...keep the hands silver for all models including the bronze.


You guys may be right, but keep in mind that I was thinking of having the hour markers metal bezel plated in the same gold color as the hands (for the bronze)... So it's either all silver, or all gold, but not a mix. I'll post a few renderings on Monday so you guys get an idea!



MrDagon007 said:


> I am getting quite tempted, seeing the finished prototypes.
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1 is the size 44mm with or without crown?
> ...


Please, do indulge my friend 

1. 44mm is without the crown.

2. I have been assured that it is real CuSn8 bronze, but I will still have it tested myself. The problem with pictures is that if the white balance is not set correctly on the camera (or in post-processing), then it's really easy to get the colors off. I'm suspecting this is the case here.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> Question? I am very interested and notices on your website that the order numbers range from #2 to #4. Is this correct? As I see a lot of people on this thread interested and ordering, how can the serial# be so low?


When you browse a particular model, select whichever serial number you are interested in. Then, if the website let's you add the watch to your cart it means that serial number is available. When a serial number is taken, it will show "SOLD OUT". The reason you see the numbers starting from #2 to #4 is because most of the #1 are gone as well as a few low numbers, and then it's random numbers. The shopping cart system I am using will select by default the lowest serial number available.

Also, when you pre-order using the deposit-only option, you cannot reserve a serial number.

I hope that answers your question!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> I am getting quite tempted, seeing the finished prototypes.
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1 is the size 44mm with or without crown?
> ...


Not an expert here, but based on what research I did prior to my 1st bronze, here's what I found:
CuSn8 is 92% copper, 8% tin
brass is varying % of copper & zinc; no tin
aluminum bronze (as anyone who followed the "O" debacle knows) is about 87% copper, 11% aluminum & a couple trace elements (no tin either)
Based on the picture, I highly doubt it's brass. It definitely has that "salmon" colour CuSn8 is known for. Lookin' good, Nadim!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I just read this! Beautiful watch!

Agree with everyone here on these points:
- matching lume for all parts (bezel, dial, hands)
- polished frame on hands (silver for ss, gold for bronze), my suggestion is Plongeur or Sword hands

Having said that, the orange Plongeur on the black dial already rocks!

When all this is final, I just might have to get me one :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



C4L18R3 said:


> Having said that, the orange Plongeur on the black dial already rocks!


Agreed, on the S/S case and the black dial it works perfectly. It might only be the brown dial and bronze which it doesn't suit but I get the feeling the switch to polished metal will look better overall.

Why not offer it as an option like with the date window and regarding the date window will there still be a bit of lume present on the hour marker?


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The reason I suggest silver hands (and hour markers) for the bronze models is because 95% of the people buying a bronze watch will patina the bronze and a patina'd bronze watch looks better with silver hands IMO. The only time gold hands would look good is on virgin bronze and I doubt many people will continually polish their bronze watch. Plus having gold hands would be too many different metals...Gold Hands + Patina'd Bronze Case + Stainless Crown/ HRV = A Hot Mess. Just my opinion.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> One more vote to all silver hands


one more vote too

ps:
Nadim btw you should offer it without a leather strap to save money.... just one rubber strap is ok IMO. People will use their own straps anyway... For me only an iso or sas rubber is good enough... I will never use OEM straps for sure...


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Deepdive said:


> one more vote too
> 
> ps:
> Nadim btw you should offer it without a leather strap to save money.... just one rubber strap is ok IMO. People will use their own straps anyway... For me only an iso or sas rubber is good enough... I will never use OEM straps for sure...


Good call.
Offer the watch naked, leave the rubber, leather strap or bracelet as an option.
This way nobody pays for something he is not using, and your watch will have an even lower entry level.

It's true, we WISS guys have straps enough to choose from.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I would prefer the silver hands on the bronze aswell. The raised lum on the dail looks nice for sure, good job! Its nice to see the progression.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Deepdive said:


> one more vote too
> 
> ps:
> Nadim btw you should offer it without a leather strap to save money.... just one rubber strap is ok IMO. People will use their own straps anyway... For me only an iso or sas rubber is good enough... I will never use OEM straps for sure...


Another strap option would be for Nadim to get with Jason at NatoStrapCo...in about a week he will be releasing Zulu straps with bronze hardware for about $30 per. I'm sure he'd give you a discount if you ordered a couple of hundred.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Heilong said:


> Not an expert here, but based on what research I did prior to my 1st bronze, here's what I found:
> CuSn8 is 92% copper, 8% tin
> brass is varying % of copper & zinc; no tin
> aluminum bronze (as anyone who followed the "O" debacle knows) is about 87% copper, 11% aluminum & a couple trace elements (no tin either)
> Based on the picture, I highly doubt it's brass. It definitely has that "salmon" colour CuSn8 is known for. Lookin' good, Nadim!


Correct, there are a few variations of CuSn8, but it is always more than 90% copper, hence the reddish-brown color. Also tin is darker in color than aluminum, so CuSn8 will be darker than Alu. bronze.

Also, when patina starts forming it changes to color again, and there are different colors of patina possible depending on conditions.

Anyway, when I have the prototypes in my hands I will take pictures with proper white balance to make sure the color is as accurate as possible.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Agreed, on the S/S case and the black dial it works perfectly. It might only be the brown dial and bronze which it doesn't suit but I get the feeling the switch to polished metal will look better overall.
> 
> Why not offer it as an option like with the date window and regarding the date window will there still be a bit of lume present on the hour marker?


Agreed as well. I think the orange looks great on black and on navy. As for green, I think it's a question of taste. Brown is more of a problem thought.

Offering different hands color as an option would start making things very complicated together with the date option. There are already 2 case materials option, with 4 dial colors, now with a date option, and hands color would bring a total of 32 different combinations! I don't think the manufacturer would agree to this for a small production like this, except of course for an increase in cost...

So I think in the end it is either switch to polished metal hands, or eliminate the brown dial color. But bronze/brown is a nice combo that I'd rather not eliminate!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Deepdive said:


> one more vote too
> 
> ps:
> Nadim btw you should offer it without a leather strap to save money.... just one rubber strap is ok IMO. People will use their own straps anyway... For me only an iso or sas rubber is good enough... I will never use OEM straps for sure...


Good idea! That could be a great way to offset the increased cost to upgrade to S/S applied markers...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Ash211 said:


> Another strap option would be for Nadim to get with Jason at NatoStrapCo...in about a week he will be releasing Zulu straps with bronze hardware for about $30 per. I'm sure he'd give you a discount if you ordered a couple of hundred.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I think a nice rubber strap would be a better choice. I know some people don't like Zulus or Natos, and rubber is a more conventional match with a diver.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Ok. The dial pics have convinced me. I'm about to do a preorder (and get a couple of watches ready to sell to help pay for it). 
I'm still in love with bronze/green, and love the Plongeur hands including the orange minute hands. Date or no date. I know you can't please all the people all the time, but my vote (with my wallet!) is to keep that option.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless steel hands for all! Along with raised SS markers would make this a hell of a watch. The proposed option to do away with a stock leather strap to minimize costs and fund these other features is a wonderful idea


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm of the same opinion about straps, keep the rubber and nothing else mainly because almost everyone who will buy this watch will be from a watch forum and own several straps that will be suitable plus it give us an excuse to go out and buy another. lol

As you can see most feel keeping the S/S hands for all is the way to go and like you I feel bronze and brown is a must have in the line up but here's a thought, has anyone ever offered a bronze diver with a white dial?


----------



## Dudbear (Feb 13, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

These look amazing! Great work man. I'd love to enter the giveaway for the *stainless steel Black **face Octopus.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Pre-Ordered my bronze on blue, looks great!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, have you considered a bronze bezel?


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you for the update. I can hardly wait for getting my watch. Hurry up! 

I ordered blue dial in bronze. I am sure stainless indexes and hands will be great. They will go well with ss crown.


----------



## the hunter (Jun 29, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I just sat down and read this entire thread...

I am giving the SS blue a hard look. I think the stainless indexes would be a great upgrade


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Okay Nadim. I preordered Bronze/Green (I hope with the features I've spoken of before!) Now I gotta get on those sales forum posts so I can pay for it!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Ok, I'm discussing all the upgrades with the manufacturer, I'll post an update regarding this in a day or two. But so far, it is looking good b-)



jmackoul said:


> Pre-Ordered my bronze on blue, looks great!


Thank you so much for the support Joe! |>



R.Palace said:


> Nadim, have you considered a bronze bezel?


I have indeed, but I wanted to have the Sapphire Bezel. Adding a full-bronze bezel option would complicate things too much and increase the price significantly. So, this is a no go for the moment.



Karlosek said:


> Thank you for the update. I can hardly wait for getting my watch. Hurry up!
> 
> I ordered blue dial in bronze. I am sure stainless indexes and hands will be great. They will go well with ss crown.


Glad to hear your excitment!  They will come soon enough, but I want to make sure everything is done properly and that the watch looks its best! |>



Perdendosi said:


> Okay Nadim. I preordered Bronze/Green (I hope with the features I've spoken of before!) Now I gotta get on those sales forum posts so I can pay for it!


Hahaha, thank you so much for your pre-order  And good luck with the sale of your other watches |>


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

My dog and I would like to thank Nadim for accepting our money and reserving my number... it was a joint effort but we got it done, I'm in for Stainless Steel / Blue #33. Now if I can just get this dog to keep his mouth shut...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Haha, Pete, you're killing me with your funny pictures!

Thanks again for your support!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Haha, Pete, you're killing me with your funny pictures!
> 
> Thanks again for your support!!


It helps that the dog is a willing participant. The support is no problem and if this goes as planned, we all should be winners.

I would like to point out to those who see this, I have been communicating with Nadim concerning an issue that was on my end of the deal. His communication has been excellent and he has been nothing but helpful in getting this resolved. I dare say that if this type of service continues, and members are as pleased with his watches as they expect to be, we will definitely have a serious contender in our midst.


----------



## tjones127 (Apr 15, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

stainless, navy


----------



## pepperoniii (Jul 10, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Yeah! I second that.. Stainless steel and blue is a nice combination


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Han9riasf said:


> I have an habit of over-delivering to make people extra happy!


Me too.

Well so the wife tells me. LOL


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim,

Since we are a little over a week away from mid-August, I though it would be a good time to ask how the pre-order is going. Do you think you will be placing the order with the factory as planned?

Thanks!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> It helps that the dog is a willing participant. The support is no problem and if this goes as planned, we all should be winners.
> 
> I would like to point out to those who see this, I have been communicating with Nadim concerning an issue that was on my end of the deal. His communication has been excellent and he has been nothing but helpful in getting this resolved. I dare say that if this type of service continues, and members are as pleased with his watches as they expect to be, we will definitely have a serious contender in our midst.


Thanks for the kind words!

I know that communication is key, so I'm doing my best to be as reachable as possible to help you guys with whatever questions, concerns or problem you may have regarding the watch and my new brand!



TKKAM said:


> Nadim,
> 
> Since we are a little over a week away from mid-August, I though it would be a good time to ask how the pre-order is going. Do you think you will be placing the order with the factory as planned?
> 
> Thanks!


I was planning on posting an update in a day or two, when I confirm with the factory the final details regarding the upgrades discussed recently.

Right now, we're a little over halfway there in terms of the number of pre-orders I initially set as a goal. I think hoping to reach the goal in less than 2 weeks is a little optimistic. So, I think it is best to wait a little bit more. At the same time, it allows enough time to have the final prototypes done with the upgrades. This way everyone can see the final product before we confirm the full production. Of course, it adds some delays but I think it is for the best.

Anyway, I will post an update very soon regarding the possible upgrades, the new prototypes, and the possible delays.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just saw this thread, the watches look great, not sure if the giveaway is still going on, but my favorite combination would be stainless steel with black.


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stainless & black for me.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, as with the poster with the dog Pic (worth a thousand words) I'm sure everyone here in watch land would like to see the Face of the Creator of Makara. Or do you have your Pic on Facebook? Don't worry, Pitchforks and Shovels in your font lawn are a thing of the past hehehe!


----------



## aztral (Mar 7, 2007)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

bronze is pretty nice, looking forward to checking out finished product


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze in blue please


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Ok, here's the update regarding the upgrades and modifications!

I've been discussing the problems with the factory and to make a long story short, they sent me the first prototypes (they should be here tomorrow) and they have agreed to make new prototypes with the following modifications:

- upgrade the hour markers to *raised polished stainless steel markers* (filled with lume, of course)
- change the hands to *lumed polished stainless steel hands* (also change the shape a little bit)
- change the dial *background colors*, as well as the *print colors*
- *match the lume* on bezel, hands, and hour markers
- *reduce the overall thickness to 13.5mm* (from 15.75mm) by using a slightly less domed crystal, and reducing the caseback thickness.

I've modified my initial rendering to reflect these upgrades. This is what it would look like:

















Note that I changed the dial background colors to more desaturated colors, and I changed the orange color on the dial and hands to a pure red color. I think this will eliminate the problem of clashing colors (brown+orange for example). I've also lightened everything that was in light gray to white, for more contrast. I've reduced the size of the brand name and model name a little bit for an overall cleaner look.

You'll also notice I lengthened the seconds hand, and slimmed down the hour and minute hands. I think it is more balanced and works better with the polished raised marker.

Now, the good news is the factory has agreed to put a rush on the new prototypes. As soon as I confirm the details, they will get started, and it should take 3-4 weeks (instead of 6-8 weeks).

The bad news is it is going to delay things by about a month. But at the same time, as mentioned earlier, I'd still like to have more pre-orders in before starting production. And these 3-4 weeks may be enough to reach the goal.

Price will remain the same for the pre-order, but there will be a slight increase to the regular retail price.

*I will send a personal email to everyone who pre-ordered to inform them of the current status, and to get their approval on the planned upgrades and modifications.

Everyone's feedback is also very welcome!*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

*^HOME RUN. *

These changes have lifted the look of the watch way beyond its asking price, bargain of the century.

Muting the colours of the dials was a master stroke, especially on the brown because I reckon it will enrich the bronze colour. In fact I think it's improve the look of every version to the point where I genuinely couldn't pick a favourite and that's rare for me.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, are the crowns for the bronze models also bronze now as well?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, great job! I believe it's near perfect! One query: do you think if the minute markers be thicker, for the 5, 10, 15, 20, etc..?


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm guessing I'll be in the minority here, but I have a concern that the new handset may be a little dainty for the overall design. Comppletely understand dropping the orange minute hand but in my opinion the thickness of the hands worked. That said, it definately represents extraordinary value for money and I don't think the new hands will be a deal breaker for me. Just waiting on the prototype photos for each dial colour before sending you my payment in full.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I thought the same thing.



stretch said:


> I'm guessing I'll be in the minority here, but I have a concern that the new handset may be a little dainty for the overall design. Completely understand dropping the orange minute hand but in my opinion the thickness of the hands worked. That said, it definitely represents extraordinary value for money and I don't think the new hands will be a deal breaker for me. Just waiting on the prototype photos for each dial colour before sending you my payment in full.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Awesome! God damn it.. Now I might have to put a pre-order in!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

When are we being treated to the unveiling of the case back?


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hello Nadim,
the new renderings look very good. 
Nevertheless two concerns: 
1. The domed cristals from your prototype cases looked very good, please do not make them flat or nearly flat.
2. Could you reconsider the realy daintily handset, it looks not bad, but i.m.o. especially the very slim part of the hands near the pivot looks a bit to fragile. I think It would look better, if the hands had a continous straight shape from the center to the top.
All the other changes are great improvements.
Regards
George


----------



## lexotamilf (Aug 6, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Awesome! Stainless steel with brown dial would be great.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

when does the pre-order end.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



stretch said:


> I'm guessing I'll be in the minority here, but I have a concern that the new handset may be a little dainty for the overall design.


I have to agree. This is a bold case and dial design and with the new hand set design they are getting overpowered visually. The new polished finish looks good but I would have liked to have seen the same Plongeur original hands shape, just in the polished SS finish. I think I also must be in the minority here, I liked the overall case thickness the way it was at 15.75mm.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

the case thickness is not a concern for me but i do agree with above post. The hands look really good in polished SS but don't go with the bold design.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I feel that most folks, myself included, had no problems with the plongeur hands, we just prefer them in SS.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I agree, at minimum make the hands continuous width to the base so they don't look dainty where they attach to the pinions.

Bolder/thicker hands in the same overall shape would be even better though. The watch is large/beefy/playful and would never be confused for a dress watch, and those dressy hands conflict with the rest of the design.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, I hate to say it, but I'm really unsure about the hands. They're way too small. And I really liked the Plongeur hands (Yes, even the orange one.) I think I can accept not having the orange hand, though it would still be my preference, but if this is the style, I think I'll have to withdraw my preorder. 
I'm also sad at the green color change. I really liked the color it was before -- no need to turn down a color that _wasn't _clashing just to get another color not to clash! (And really, I don't like the desaturation of all the colors -- the brown and green look, well, pukey, and the blue lacks all life. I understand the clashing problem with the brown, but I can't imagine who would order the brown now in such a dull shade.) If you don't change the color back, I'd have to think about whether I would withdraw, move to black (but black divers are boring!), or just deal with it.

Everything else is fine. Please reconsider the hands and the green color!!

Oh, and I liked the domed crystal, but I'm happy to see the thickness decrease. So I'm okay either way.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm glad to hear that the changes are welcome by most of you 

Ok, I've put together a set of new renderings with the different style hands suggested here.

Personally, I think they all work, so I the final choice will depend on what you guys like the best (especially those who already pre-ordered).









I will make another set of renderings with the same hands, but slightly larger for all of them. It might also work, I just don't want to turn the design into something cartoony. With the case being really bold, I think there is no need to go crazy with the hands.

As for the crystal, how about keeping it high dome, but still making the caseback thinner and less protruding? It will keep the same look, but improve wearability.

As for the colors, I'll wait to receive the first set of prototypes to judge the colors. I'm open to reconsideration.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

It's unfortunate that you will never please everyone no mater how much changes you do but I believe everyone is in agreement that new dial colours and polished markers are the way to go and the same is true for the polished hands which adds a touch of class to the overall design and whilst I am personally OK with their size it might be worthwhile doing a photoshop with a bigger hand set to gauge the reaction.

We all should take note and with every change being made is delaying the production of the watches and in turn their delivery.

P.S.
I must admit I actually do prefer the far right with the biggest hands but I wouldn't want them to go any bigger.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm in for this all the way, it would have to go very sideways for me to jump ship... so far that hasn't happened. I think this project represents incredible value, and when I first saw the original design, it immediately spoke to me.

That being said... I'm a Plongeur hand fan, and it is a big part of the reason I was attracted to the watch in the first place. I felt it worked well with the design in every aspect in regard to both the face and case. I am less concerned with the hand finish then some others might be, the hand shape was what I felt made the initial design, and gave it a casual style with a bold look. I equate a thinner hand with a more dress diver style, and that isn't what I envisioned when I saw the first renderings here.

I also was ok with the case thickness and crystal dome, but again, this is connected to my initial impressions of the design. A little thick, a little chunky, perfect! I didn't see this as a watch that I was going to be concerned about having cuff issues with, if I need to wear a watch with a buttoned cuff, I have others to choose from. If there is gong to be thickness adjustment, I would vote for keeping the dome the same and losing it from the case back.

I as much as anyone else I am sure would hate to see this go on too long. I would think that if changes are going to be made, posting a few polls to track the feedback may help to keep the process a little cleaner.


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you for the update.

I like that the minute and second hand are longer now, reaching the minute indexes. I would also prefer bolder hands, prolongeur or not.
I would definitely want domed sapphire as on original rendering and prototype pics.

Great move on softening dial colors!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I simply LOVE new metal polished hands and markers and if original hands will be choosen, I am out.

And the thickness - if thinner caseback and thinner glass will be choosen, I am out too probably. 
I was happy when 5mm thick crystal was announced, but now it is going to be too slim. The same with caseback, I like if is it solid piece of metal, not just thin weak sheetmetal.

I use to wear more than 19mm thick watches and I dont like too flat cases...

And I also will welcome all bronze bezel, or even smooth no markers bezel (even fixed).

just my 2 cents

ps: amazing watch anyway Nadim...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Can I add my 2 cents about thickness. I've yet to own a watch with a high dome glass but I do tend to wear my watches with shirts and a bit thinner is a bonus as long as the overall look is retained which I believe is Nadim's intention. As for thickness coming off the case back, I say great because it not only improves the fit on your wrist but keeps the watch lower on your wrist when you choose to wear it on a nato, something I reckon a lot of owners will do.

P.S.
Are you guys saying the revised hands that Nadim showed in the third image aren't big enough?


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> P.S.
> Are you guys saying the revised hands that Nadim showed in the third image aren't big enough?


I made my post before seeing Nadim's updated renderings. The far right picture with prolongeur hands is quite OK for me.
I ordered blue/brass watch and love the new faded look of the blue. When the case gets it's patina, the faded color will be quite right, not popping from dull bronze.
Still, beefy case with domed glass and solid piece of caseback will be great.


----------



## JonesingAg (Mar 31, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I would love to get my hands on the Bronze/Green... Great looking watch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

In my opinion, for the amount of watch being offered at this price point, I don't care how the hands look. 
If you don't like them, I'd recommend asking a watchmaker to fit the hands you prefer.
http://www.motorcitywatchworks.com/handsmiyota.html


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



jmackoul said:


> In my opinion, for the amount of watch being offered at this price point, I don't care how the hands look.
> If you don't like them, I'd recommend asking a watchmaker to fit the hands you prefer.
> MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands for Miyota


No one is deny the value, the great thing is, even given the value, we're being offered the opportunity to give opinion. Buying a great value watch assuming you're going to change it from the word go somewhat defeats the idea


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

So now its thinner? different color of dials? different hands?. I liked the original plan. More changes equals more Wait.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

debatable! 
The point of my post is to explain that buyers will be paying money for a watch that is in its prototype stage. Because it is in its prototype stage, we are given the opportunity to provide input on our preferences to make the watch as close to perfect. Unfortunately, not everyone's preferences will be met in regards to the hands. Therefore, I highlighted that there is always the option of fitting new hands to the watch. 
Again, in my opinion, I am more than happy with the watch as a whole and I do not care what the hands look like.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I vote for the center picture hands, keep it simple for sure. Also I like the doomed crystal and a thinner back exactly as you suggested. Its looking great!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Are you guys saying the revised hands that Nadim showed in the third image aren't big enough?


I myself really like the weight of the original hands, and I think that third image is a great compromise. As you previously pointed out, not everyone can be accommodated, it just isn't going to happen. For those who are unwavering in their preference and unwilling to compromise, hopefully they can get something more their style on a future project.


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Love the plongeur-style hands (silver is fine), new red seconds, slightly thinner overall thickness and silver-outlined indices. To be honest it's very hard to get a good idea of how the dial colours will REALLY look in person (some dull, boring colours look amazing in the right light - a computer rendering is a poor substitute for steel reflecting light).

Regarding the name size, it looks fine to me both ways, but if you're concerned about over-powering the dial, this is your first run and you have a chance to choose a symbol/logo as a name stand-in if you so choose. Rolex, Omega, etc. are known very quickly by their symbols, which take up a lot less dial space and have visual impact. Just a thought...


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

+1..Agree with Dave on this one. Hands could be a bit too dainty and the thickness of the watch worked IMO. Lets not make this watch something it's not meant to be. The case is bold and therefore should have bold features...


DEMO111 said:


> I have to agree. This is a bold case and dial design and with the new hand set design they are getting overpowered visually. The new polished finish looks good but I would have liked to have seen the same Plongeur original hands shape, just in the polished SS finish. I think I also must be in the minority here, I liked the overall case thickness the way it was at 15.75mm.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Not meaning to be overly negative here but why go through the process of getting a whole bunch of feedback while working on the design, then present the design to the public and start a pre-order then start tweaking it this way and that because one guy doesn't like the orange hand and six guys want a date window etc?

You're never going to please everyone regardless if it's your design why not finalize it and then stick to your guns?

If I paid in full for whichever colour combo and serial # and then the watch completely changed from what I paid for it would tick me off--you could change it in 100 different ways and one guy is going to say I like it, the next I don't like it etc.

My point is if you aren't finished with the design don't start a preorder and start taking peoples money, tweak it however you like and then start selling the piece.

I'm excited to see another Canadian based brand out there and I think the price is fantastic for what you are getting it just seems that the cart is getting before the horse here a bit here...


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I tend to agree with Max Rebo's post. If this watch was still in the conceptual stage, I believe soliciting thoughts from members here would be warranted. With Makara now at the point of getting prototypes done, consideration of member feedback should be limited IMO. With that said, I have no doubt prototypes can and probably often differ from what a watch maker conceptualized. In those cases, changes may be needed/required, but I think those should be at the watch maker's sole discretion. In the end, it should be what the watch maker wants and not based on a quorum of forum member feedback. Their names are not the ones that will be found on the watch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I received the prototypes today. First impression: the case is AMAZING!!!

It is 100 times better than in the pics.

I will post plenty of pictures tomorrow.

As for the dials and hands, I am not 100% satisfied, and I think the upgrades will be just what is needed (polished markers and polished plongeur hands).

I'll address all the questions and concerns tomorrow.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Tomorrow?!?!? we want pics now  looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the Stainless Steel with brown face plus I have 2 watches with Miyota 9015 and proved to be a good movement

Good luck with this venture keep positive.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Sounds awesome, thanks for the update!



Makara said:


> I received the prototypes today. First impression: the case is AMAZING!!!
> 
> It is 100 times better than in the pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm so hyped for this project! So much positivity in one thread!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Really looking forward to see the prototype pics, love the design!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Personally, I am pleasantly surprise with the changes to the hands and dial. I am one who liked the changes. It seems to "complete" and harmonise the watch a lot. Of course it's only my opinion. Keep up the good work buddy! I am really looking forward to the actual watch!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I don't mean to be horrible, but I don't like it at all.

You should start again from the beginning. The dial and hands are the worst part, but the case with those sharp angles is quite bad too.

I really can't think of anything constructive to say.


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

A giveaway? Sounds good to me! One bronze/green for me, please.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



James_ said:


> I don't mean to be horrible, but I don't like it at all.
> 
> You should start again from the beginning. The dial and hands are the worst part, but the case with those sharp angles is quite bad too.
> 
> I really can't think of anything constructive to say.


This watch case isn't going to appeal to everyone which is why the market is so diverse but your remarks about the face and hands puzzle me because what we have here has been repeated over the years by countless other so its clearly a winning formula.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> This watch case isn't going to appeal to everyone which is why the market is so diverse but your remarks about the face and hands puzzle me because what we have here has been repeated over the years by countless other so its clearly a winning formula.


Of course it's not going to appeal to everyone, that goes without saying. The design of the dial look lazy and uninspired to me. The original dial and hands had one thing going for it, it had the basic look of a tool diver, which I guess is the winning formula you mention. Now the new hands just look out of place.

Why not take the opportunity to design something fresh and awesome like docvail did. Completely different types of watches, but there is still room for design in any watch, look at other bronze divers and some of them have their own distinct design whereas this one has nothing.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

^Can't say I'm a fan of his stuff, too much like Seiko/Citizen for me but like I said there's something out there for everyone.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Since this watch is called Octopus it would be cool to have some kind of menacing looking octopus design on the dial even better would be if it was lumed.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



vbluep51 said:


> Since this watch is called Octopus it would be cool to have some kind of menacing looking octopus design on the dial even better would be if it was lumed.


Wow, that's a bad idea. . The Planet Ocean has neither a planet nor an ocean on its face. Discuss.

That said, Nadim has promise. Us an awesome, super-secret caseback, I think with an octopus. I'll trust him on the design.

And I await the prototype photos!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Perdendosi said:


> Wow, that's a bad idea. . The Planet Ocean has neither a planet nor an ocean on its face.


some thing like this



















Here are some images of  Prometheus Manta Ray OceanicTime Titanium Limited Edition


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hey, James_, the answer's quite simple. If you don't like it, don't buy it. You're welcome. There are obviously many people interested in this, so it clearly has appeal. Coming on here & insulting someone ("lazy and uninspired", "this one has nothing") who's trying to get a business venture off the ground adds nothing. "I really can't think of anything constructive to say. " 'Nuff said. Why don't you "design something fresh and awesome" & submit it for others to critique?


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I think this is something like what vblue is suggesting:









However, I think it's unreasonable to ask for complicated lume art at the price Nadim is asking...

However, cool caseback art might be less expensive. Having never gone through this personally, I can't vouch for how much every extra adornment will cost.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Picture time!






























































































































































































I'm now trying some accelerated patina techniques and I'll post pictures as soon as I get some interesting results!

As for the modifications to the prototypes, this is what I think is best:

- polished raised markers
- polished hands (keep the plongeur style, but make the minute hand longer and just a tiny bit narrower - as narrow as it looks in the initial rendering, not as wide as in the prototype - and lengthen the second hand all the way to the edge)
- on the dial, change the orange to red, and the gray to white
- desaturate the background colors (especially the brown, not so much the green and navy)
- all the lume (bezel, hands, dial) will match as initially planned

I will make a final rendering with these changes, and will contact everyone who pre-ordered to get their approval or cancel their pre-orders. I'll also update the original post and the website to reflect the changes.

There will be a delay to see the final prototypes, but anyway, I was not satisfied enough with these to decide to go forward with production as-is. I'll confirm all the new dates and deadlines very soon. But it should postpone everything by approximately 1 month. And as I said earlier, there are not enough pre-orders yet for me to be comfortable to go to production next week. So there would have been a delay anyway.

I'll reply to all the other questions and comments very soon! Don't worry, I'm not ignoring anyone, I'm just a little too busy these days  I'm reading everything and I'll get back to you all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, the Makara looks awesome! I love how the case sits on the wrist, the sharp angles make it fit to multiple wrist sizes without looking too big or small depending. As the piece sits now, its very, very good.

Question: Will the bezel lume match the dial lume?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



jmackoul said:


> Nadim, the Makara looks awesome! I love how the case sits on the wrist, the sharp angles make it fit to multiple wrist sizes without looking too big or small depending. As the piece sits now, its very, very good.
> 
> Question: Will the bezel lume match the dial lume?


Thank you!

And yes, of course, the lume will match on the bezel, hands, and dial! I forgot to mention it so I just edited my post.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> Nadim, as with the poster with the dog Pic (worth a thousand words) I'm sure everyone here in watch land would like to see the Face of the Creator of Makara. Or do you have your Pic on Facebook? Don't worry, Pitchforks and Shovels in your font lawn are a thing of the past hehehe!


Haha! Yes, I have plenty of pictures on Facebook. I few members already added me there. Feel free to add me! I'll post a pic here if you want! (no **** lol)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> Nadim, are the crowns for the bronze models also bronze now as well?


Correct, bronze crown with a stainless steel insert as not to bond with the case when oxidation forms.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Et209 said:


> Nadim, great job! I believe it's near perfect! One query: do you think if the minute markers be thicker, for the 5, 10, 15, 20, etc..?


Thank you! I prefer to leave them as is to keep the dial as simple as possible. There is already a lot going on on this watch with the unique case, lumed sapphire bezel, etc... !


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



nydde said:


> Awesome! God damn it.. Now I might have to put a pre-order in!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> When are we being treated to the unveiling of the case back?


Give me a week or so, I'm having the caseback laser-etched here!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



vbluep51 said:


> when does the pre-order end.


I'll post an update with the new deadlines and expected delivery date soon.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> I'll post an update with the new deadlines and expected delivery date soon.


I paid in full so here is my thought. I like just the way it began, pls stick to the original hand set if possible or at least make it optional. The new hand style just put me off.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Perdendosi said:


> Nadim, I hate to say it, but I'm really unsure about the hands. They're way too small. And I really liked the Plongeur hands (Yes, even the orange one.) I think I can accept not having the orange hand, though it would still be my preference, but if this is the style, I think I'll have to withdraw my preorder.
> I'm also sad at the green color change. I really liked the color it was before -- no need to turn down a color that _wasn't _clashing just to get another color not to clash! (And really, I don't like the desaturation of all the colors -- the brown and green look, well, pukey, and the blue lacks all life. I understand the clashing problem with the brown, but I can't imagine who would order the brown now in such a dull shade.) If you don't change the color back, I'd have to think about whether I would withdraw, move to black (but black divers are boring!), or just deal with it.
> 
> Everything else is fine. Please reconsider the hands and the green color!!
> ...


The thing with the colors is that it is extremely hard to judge from a rendering on a computer screen. I also think that the more desaturated colors fit the overall style better, and even more so, the bronze version. When the patina starts forming, it dulls out and darkens the case and the dial starts popping out.

I suggest to wait for the pictures of the final prototypes to judge the colors, and if it is not to your taste you can cancel then, which would be unfortunate.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> I'm in for this all the way, it would have to go very sideways for me to jump ship... so far that hasn't happened. I think this project represents incredible value, and when I first saw the original design, it immediately spoke to me.
> 
> That being said... I'm a Plongeur hand fan, and it is a big part of the reason I was attracted to the watch in the first place. I felt it worked well with the design in every aspect in regard to both the face and case. I am less concerned with the hand finish then some others might be, the hand shape was what I felt made the initial design, and gave it a casual style with a bold look. I equate a thinner hand with a more dress diver style, and that isn't what I envisioned when I saw the first renderings here.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be happy to hear that I've decided to stick with the plongeur hands in a reasonably large size. As for the thickness, the thick domed crystal will remain and a decrease in thickness, if any, will come from a less protruding caseback, by approximately 0.5mm.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> I think you'll be happy to hear that I've decided to stick with the plongeur hands in a reasonably large size. ..........


Glas to know it stays.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Deepdive said:


> I simply LOVE new metal polished hands and markers and if original hands will be choosen, I am out.
> 
> And the thickness - if thinner caseback and thinner glass will be choosen, I am out too probably.
> I was happy when 5mm thick crystal was announced, but now it is going to be too slim. The same with caseback, I like if is it solid piece of metal, not just thin weak sheetmetal.
> ...


Just to make sure it is clear to everyone: any change in the caseback will only be a question of how much it sticks out from the case, not the actual thickness of the metal. It is a solid piece of stainless steel, and it will remain like that. The only thing that may change is how it sits on the back of the case.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Max Rebo said:


> Not meaning to be overly negative here but why go through the process of getting a whole bunch of feedback while working on the design, then present the design to the public and start a pre-order then start tweaking it this way and that because one guy doesn't like the orange hand and six guys want a date window etc?
> 
> You're never going to please everyone regardless if it's your design why not finalize it and then stick to your guns?
> 
> ...


I understand your point, but you have to understand that there can be things that do not turn out as expected when taking a project from a face rendering into an actual physical product. I think that most of those who pre-ordered from seeing only the rendering expected that there might be minor changes or that the watch would not turn out exactly as they had pictured it in their mind. That is also the reason why there is always the possibility of cancelling your pre-order for up to 2 weeks after the final prototypes pictures have been posted.

When I saw the pictures of the early prototypes, I was not 100% satisfied with them, and I don't want to go ahead and deliver something that I'm not comfortable delivering. Hence, the minor changes. And, yes, I do consider that all the changes and upgrades proposed are minor and that the overall look of the watch will remain. In the end this watch is defined by its bold case and this is not changing. I'm simply tweaking a few details to make sure this is as much watch as it can be, and that as many people will like it as possible.

I am soliciting feedback because in the end this is a business and I need to sell watches. I make the final decision regarding the design, but my decision is influenced by the opinion of my current and potential customers. I want to create watches that I find beautiful, and that you guys also find beautiful. Of course, there are always compromises to be made, and it is also impossible to please everyone. But hopefully everyone will eventually find something they like, either in this watch, or in a future watch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



James_ said:


> I don't mean to be horrible, but I don't like it at all.
> 
> You should start again from the beginning. The dial and hands are the worst part, but the case with those sharp angles is quite bad too.
> 
> I really can't think of anything constructive to say.


Too bad you don't like it. Maybe the next model will be more your style. Who knows?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



vbluep51 said:


> some thing like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen on this one, but I'll keep it in mind for another model!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

It fits your wrist well. What is your wrist size if you don't mind?

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/11/qe4amu7y.jpg


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Well done, Nadim  I'm In! Pre-order sent!


Makara said:


> Picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

oooh , the bronze is so nice. Glad I am on the pre-order.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Congrats Nadim, prototypes look AWESOME, keep it up mate! :-!


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I just put a pre-order down. Bronze/black. God damn it! Thos new proto pictures put me over the edge..  I like the way the watches are evolving. I love the full doom on the front, and making it thinner from the bottom is the way to go. My input would be just to try and keep the hands from becoming cartoonish. Great job so far!


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

That's a 52mm L2L? It looks so much more svelte than that, in a "bezel and face are the main focus with just enough lug to attach a strap" sort of look.

I, too, am interested in what your wrist size is, because it looks great on you. (Maybe it IS a possibility for the wrist-circumference-challenged among us...)

Good job so far. Keep it up!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Man I surprised how well this case actually looks, I knew by the plans you were on to a winner but the shape is so unique it's a breath of fresh air. I'm amazed that in side profile with its sloping sides lessen the impact but on the wrist has real presence.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Do you have prototype pictures of any of the other colors to show off?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Ninjastar said:


> It fits your wrist well. What is your wrist size if you don't mind?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/11/qe4amu7y.jpg


I have a 6.75" wrist approximately.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



mellonb1 said:


> Well done, Nadim  I'm In! Pre-order sent!


Yes, that's what I like to hear! Thanks so much for the support Brian!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



MEzz said:


> oooh , the bronze is so nice. Glad I am on the pre-order.


Wait till you see it with patina!

Last night I soaked the watch in salt water, dried any excess water with a cloth, and let it air dry for the night. Woke up this morning and it already has some decent patina. It totally changes the style, for the better! I'll post pics later on today, and I'll repeat the process a few times to try and get some really dark patina.

I had tried the boiled egg method earlier and it didn't do anything. I later found out it is normal for CuSn8 and that the salt water technique works much better.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



nydde said:


> I just put a pre-order down. Bronze/black. God damn it! Thos new proto pictures put me over the edge..  I like the way the watches are evolving. I love the full doom on the front, and making it thinner from the bottom is the way to go. My input would be just to try and keep the hands from becoming cartoonish. Great job so far!


Thanks for the pre-order! Your support is much appreciated!!

I find that the hour hand size is just perfect on the prototype. Only the minute hand needs a little adjusting. I think that lengthening it so it reaches the minute markers and slimming it down just a notch is all that is needed. Also the seconds hand reaching the outer end of the minute markers will improve the look.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Spiker1 said:


> That's a 52mm L2L? It looks so much more svelte than that, in a "bezel and face are the main focus with just enough lug to attach a strap" sort of look.
> 
> I, too, am interested in what your wrist size is, because it looks great on you. (Maybe it IS a possibility for the wrist-circumference-challenged among us...)
> 
> Good job so far. Keep it up!


Thank you!

I agree that it doesn't look and feel like a 52mm L2L, but it really is. I don't consider I have big wrists at all with my 6.75" circumference. I think it has a lot to do with the case's shape and the large 24mm strap which balances the look very well.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Man I surprised how well this case actually looks, I knew by the plans you were on to a winner but the shape is so unique it's a breath of fresh air. I'm amazed that in side profile with its sloping sides lessen the impact but on the wrist has real presence.


I'm very, VERY happy with how the case turned out in the real physical product. It is exactly what I wanted it to be and maybe even more! It is always very uncertain how things will look like when taking a product from concept and CAD drawings to the physical thing. I couldn't be happier with how this one turned out!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, these are looking great! Is there any chance of seeing a few shots of these 2 next to each other?


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, you are making it harder for me to resist and it's coming from a guy who promised thyself NO MORE! Hehehe. Right now I sit 51 for, 49 resist the urge. The Watch itself is amazing in real life. Just the other day I was just a reader with lots of discipline not to flinch but you are doing a fine job of shaking the fence to the all in side of things. Keep up the good work while I look in my couch cushin to scrounge up the rest of me coins.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



LeopardBear said:


> Do you have prototype pictures of any of the other colors to show off?


Because we're having new prototypes made with new dials, the factory only sent me the black dial. We'll have to wait for the new set of prototypes to see the other colors.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> Nadim, these are looking great! Is there any chance of seeing a few shots of these 2 next to each other?


Sure, I'll take some today when I take new pictures with the light patina on the bronze.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> Nadim, you are making it harder for me to resist and it's coming from a guy who promised thyself NO MORE! Hehehe. Right now I sit 51 for, 49 resist the urge. The Watch itself is amazing in real life. Just the other day I was just a reader with lots of discipline not to flinch but you are doing a fine job of shaking the fence to the all in side of things. Keep up the good work while I look in my couch cushin to scrounge up the rest of me coins.


Wait till you see the patina pictures, I think (hope!) you'll not be able to resist


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Because we're having new prototypes made with new dials, the factory only sent me the black dial. We'll have to wait for the new set of prototypes to see the other colors.


Know when that'll be? I'm really tempted to pull the trigger but I'm not totally sure how the full range'll look.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you, it will be nice to see these together for a little comparison.


Makara said:


> Sure, I'll take some today when I take new pictures with the light patina on the bronze.


----------



## the hunter (Jun 29, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

well im hooked as soon as we can see the drawing of the final product I will place my preorder


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Well this is my 100 th post so I better make it a good one

the watches look very nice can't wait to see some patina on them bronze ones as the bronze colour at the moment is quite a coppery colour, I'm sure it will look great with age,

You are making this watch designing and production thing look easy 
cant believe how far your come in such a short time

I prefer the original hands from the stainless steal ones but you do seem to have a lot who prefer them stainless

Great work thou keep it up


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm following the thread for a while already. But haven't posted yet.

So: thumbs up!

I have also posted a link to you on the biggest German forum. Let's see if you get some more preorders in.....


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

All right, man. I'm still in. I don't think you need to thin down the minute hand, but I'll trust you here. I wish I could still have orange, since I think that looks really nice on the green dial I've preordered and is very diver-y. But I think I like all the other suggested changes (I suppose I'd keep orange accents on at least the green dial, but I understand the red), and I'm OK with waiting the extra time.

Did you decide not to experiment with the date window? (Not a huge deal for me, but just curious.)

My one remaining question (except to see the patina pics!) is whether the color of the crown matches the color of the case on the bronze model. It looks like the case is a little bit redder, and the crown a little bit browner I realize that patina will change things, but in your next set, can you post pics that feature the crown a bit?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I've done this photoshop on other watches to show off their potential luminous qualities and thought it would be fun to do the same here on the Octopus.










Hope I've got the colour as near right to C3 Superluminova as possible but I've no knowledge as to whether hands, dial markers and bezel all show the same intensity.

P.S.
Though it best to work with the current minute hand until I see the revised one.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



LeopardBear said:


> Know when that'll be? I'm really tempted to pull the trigger but I'm not totally sure how the full range'll look.


The new prototypes shouldn't take anywhere near as long as the first set. We're looking at 3-4 weeks.



core attitude said:


> Thank you, it will be nice to see these together for a little comparison.


I didn't get around to taking the news pics yet, but most probably tomorrow!



the hunter said:


> well im hooked as soon as we can see the drawing of the final product I will place my preorder


Stay tuned, it's coming in my next post 



Monkeynuts said:


> Well this is my 100 th post so I better make it a good one
> 
> the watches look very nice can't wait to see some patina on them bronze ones as the bronze colour at the moment is quite a coppery colour, I'm sure it will look great with age,
> 
> ...


Thank you!

It is definitely not easy, and there is a lot of stress and pressure involved, but I'm passionate about this, so maybe that's what makes it look easy 



eric72 said:


> I'm following the thread for a while already. But haven't posted yet.
> 
> So: thumbs up!
> 
> I have also posted a link to you on the biggest German forum. Let's see if you get some more preorders in.....


Thank you for helping spread the word. I've had quite a few visitors to the website from Germany and Switzerland. I guess I have you to thank for this!



Perdendosi said:


> All right, man. I'm still in. I don't think you need to thin down the minute hand, but I'll trust you here. I wish I could still have orange, since I think that looks really nice on the green dial I've preordered and is very diver-y. But I think I like all the other suggested changes (I suppose I'd keep orange accents on at least the green dial, but I understand the red), and I'm OK with waiting the extra time.
> 
> Did you decide not to experiment with the date window? (Not a huge deal for me, but just curious.)
> 
> My one remaining question (except to see the patina pics!) is whether the color of the crown matches the color of the case on the bronze model. It looks like the case is a little bit redder, and the crown a little bit browner I realize that patina will change things, but in your next set, can you post pics that feature the crown a bit?


I'm glad to hear you are still in!!

I have decided to offer a date option. I haven't got around to experiment with the 2 or 3 possible (reasonable) design options for this, but I'll try to post the renderings this week. Also, I confirm it will be a free option. This won't delay the production of the new prototypes. Worst comes to worst, they'll send me the dials with the date window separately.

As for the crown, on the prototype it is a stainless steel crown that was plated in a gold color. In the production model the crown will be made of the same bronze as the case (but with a stainless steel insert). The color will match perfectly!



Luminated said:


> I've done this photoshop on other watches to show off their potential luminous qualities and thought it would be fun to do the same here on the Octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, this gives a pretty good idea of how it will look! The lumed sapphire bezel will have a nice glow to it since it is all sapphire, but this is very hard to reproduce in a rendering.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Here are the final renderings showing the final hands sizes. The hour hand is exactly the same size as before. If it looks smaller, it is only an illusion created by the polished metal effect. The minute hand has been lengthened to reach the inner end of the minute markers, and it is ever so slightly slimmer than in the initial rendering. The second hand has been lengthened to reach the outer end of the minute markers.

As for the dial background colors, it is very hard to reproduce the subtlety of a matte dial behind a thick glass, so it is best to wait for the final prototype pictures before judging. And even then, pictures aren't perfect representations either.

I will also post pictures later on this week of both prototypes next to PANTONE swatches of the background colors. I think this is the best I can do until I receive the final prototypes.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

This sounds great, I can't wait to see how this turns out, and thanks again for the frequent updates and communication!



Makara said:


> I have decided to offer a date option. I haven't got around to experiment with the 2 or 3 possible (reasonable) design options for this, but I'll try to post the renderings this week. Also, I confirm it will be a free option. This won't delay the production of the new prototypes. Worst comes to worst, they'll send me the dials with the date window separately.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> thanks again for the frequent updates and communication!


This. Thank you Nadim! I've seen far too many start up projects that lack communication, glad this isn't one of them :thumbup:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> This. Thank you Nadim! I've seen far too many start up projects that lack communication, glad this isn't one of them :thumbup:


Its this that separates Nadim from a certain someone else beginning with R. Communication is the key to the success of a new project and I give Nadim an A+.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like both the bronze case/black face, and stainless case/blue face combinations, but if i had to choose I guess it would be stainless/blue


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow just found the thread and this seems unreal I don't know if its just me but sound lot of watch for the price!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Getting closer for the winner announcement.
Excited.

Hope i win !


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Latest renderings look great.. can't wait to see final prototype pics!


----------



## a-ray (Apr 9, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hmm, it's interesting giveaway... I would like to twist the watch in my hands or more preferably - to wear. I'm in (and liked on FB) - brown and bronze...


----------



## pauker (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I just found this thread and I'm very interested in the bronze version. I wait for more prototype pictures...

Nadim, thanks for your efforts and the great communication with this watch "nerd" community...;-)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Now, you have my attention. Looks great


Makara said:


> View attachment 1188207


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

your getting alot of watch for that price but for some reason the dial just don't do it for me. There just isn't a wow factor or nothing special about it. Still its a good looking watch but just doesn't say buy me now.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for the kind words guys, it is very appreciated 

Some light patina pictures:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

And here are the possibilities for the date window:


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

the first pic with date looks the best.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Agreed a conventional window at either 3 or 4 o'clock for me

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I actually like the third one, I think it adds a little bit of flair to the otherwise plain dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

At 3 o'clock or not at all. But if possible offer it as an option so everyone gets the choice of 'with' or 'without'.

P.S.
Patina has already changed the colour of the bronze and once it builds properly it will be incredible as all bronzos are IMO.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

it would be nice to have a black date wheel. Also I think large date windows are point less. We all know what comes before 25 and what comes after 25, so whats the point of showing more than one date.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



LeopardBear said:


> I actually like the third one, I think it adds a little bit of flair to the otherwise plain dial.


Yeah actually on checking the images again the third one is quite good and I agree its different to the norm but in a good way plus you only lose one luminous marker with it instead of the two when the date is positioned at the 4-5 o'clock.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

IMHO, the date window at 3 is the best.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I favor the more traditional for this project, and I also am in favor of the white date wheel as I think it increases the visibility and doesn't disappear into the face. It also matches the indices which I think will help make it uniform with all 4 face colors.



Makara said:


> And here are the possibilities for the date window:
> 
> View attachment 1188808


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I believe option 3 to look the best


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

+1


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thanks for all of this Nadim--
You have been truly awesome, accepting, and patient with us and our ranting and complaining. (Like this one: The hands look good; but boy would I like my orange minute hand on my green dial!!!! )

I think you're going to hear very different opinions about the date wheel. I understand the "pointlessness" argument in a three-day wheel. But on the other hand, date at 3 o'clock is _so common_, it's just not very much fun. As another poster said, the three-date wheel will really liven up the dial, which is quite conservative.

I'd really like a black date wheel (at least on the black and green and probably brown dial faces), and I'd really like it with three-days, at 4 o'clock. If not, I'd like a black date wheel, with three days, at 3 o'clock. If not, I'd like a white date wheel, with three days, at 4 o'clock. If not, I'd like a white date wheel, with three days, at 3 o'clock. If not, I'd like a black date wheel, at 4 o'clock.

If not, I'll just take it plain. I won't do a single date at 3, or a single date in white at 4.

And to be honest, I think that's the best part of the date wheel option -- if we don't like what you choose, we can just take it plain. At least for me, I don't need the date wheel, and if it doesn't aesthetically work the way I'd like it to, I'll just pass.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow I love the latest pictures and im so happy that I have a pre-order. This is turning out awesome! Im going without date, I want the 100% clean look.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like the idea of this watch and definitely got an itchy trigger finger when the prototype case pics w/bezels got posted. But as I've read through (skimmed, to be honest) subsequent posts, it seems like maybe the dial is changing and the date wheel is still under consideration? I guess my question is if I plunk down the pay-in-full pre-order funds now, what if I decide that the final production version isn't for me?

Familiar with the basic specs, but not exactly sure what I'm going to be paying for in terms of what the finished product may look like at this point. And that's cause for hesitation for me. Not sure I want to follow along with the decision by committee design process, no offense intended to anyone specifically.

Also, is anticipated delivery now pushed out to December? Maybe I need to go back through all of the posts and do some more reading on specifics.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Perdendosi said:


> and I'd really like it with three-days, at 4 o'clock. If not, I'd like a black date wheel, with three days, at 3 o'clock. If not, I'd like a white date wheel, with three days, at 4 o'clock. If not, I'd like a white date wheel, with three days, at 3 o'clock. If not, I'd like a black date wheel, at 4 o'clock.


Reading that made me dizzy lol


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> Reading that made me dizzy lol


I hear you - it was like Sally, ordering dessert in "When Harry Met Sally." 

Seriously though, the white 1-day at 3:00 is the most balanced of the three. (Normally I prefer a black 1-day date between the 4:00 and 5:00 indices, but these indices take up too much dial real estate for that to fit. I like the size of the indices, and so would keep them as is; the 1-day white almost looks like the 3:00 "dot" so I think it is the least distracting to the eye and therefore the most balanced.)


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I will let Nadim give you the specifics and final word, but he has been encouraging those on the fence to wait for final pics before they withdrawal their deposit / order. After seeing how he has handled this process and communicated status and updates, I am 100% confident that he is in this for the right reasons, and will do what he needs to in order to make sure his customers are satisfied. I am one who has paid in full, and I have no worries what so ever concerning this project. As a matter of fact, the changes he has made in the last week have only strengthened my resolve, as every change has brought more value to the watch, and cost me nothing more...that's a situation that's hard to argue with.



scottymac said:


> I like the idea of this watch and definitely got an itchy trigger finger when the prototype case pics w/bezels got posted. But as I've read through (skimmed, to be honest) subsequent posts, it seems like maybe the dial is changing and the date wheel is still under consideration? I guess my question is if I plunk down the pay-in-full pre-order funds now, what if I decide that the final production version isn't for me?
> 
> Familiar with the basic specs, but not exactly sure what I'm going to be paying for in terms of what the finished product may look like at this point. And that's cause for hesitation for me. Not sure I want to follow along with the decision by committee design process, no offense intended to anyone specifically.
> 
> Also, is anticipated delivery now pushed out to December? Maybe I need to go back through all of the posts and do some more reading on specifics.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The light patina looks good. I would still prefer the no date version too any of the date options.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



core attitude said:


> I will let Nadim give you the specifics and final word, but he has been encouraging those on the fence to wait for final pics before they withdrawal their deposit / order. After seeing how he has handled this process and communicated status and updates, I am 100% confident that he is in this for the right reasons, and will do what he needs to in order to make sure his customers are satisfied. I am one who has paid in full, and I have no worries what so ever concerning this project. As a matter of fact, the changes he has made in the last week have only strengthened my resolve, as every change has brought more value to the watch, and cost me nothing more...that's a situation that's hard to argue with.


Let me clarify, my hesitation has nothing to with whether or not these will get made nor due to any questions about the company or owner. This is not my first pre-order rodeo so to speak.

My hesitation at this point simply has to do with design details or "aesthetics" that seemed to have recently changed from the initial renderings. I guess I'd simply prefer to know exactly what it will look like before putting the money down.

I'll just wait to learn when the final details are locked down before getting on board.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just saw this thread. Love the stainless case with green dial, very unique.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



scottymac said:


> Let me clarify, my hesitation has nothing to with whether or not these will get made nor due to any questions about the company or owner. This is not my first pre-order rodeo so to speak.
> 
> My hesitation at this point simply has to do with design details or "aesthetics" that seemed to have recently changed from the initial renderings. I guess I'd simply prefer to know exactly what it will look like before putting the money down.
> 
> I'll just wait to learn when the final details are locked down before getting on board.


I understand what you were saying, I was just pointing out that up to this point, he has handled the project in such a way that I fully believe he will take care of any issues one may have, including a cancellation / refund late in the game. I understand the hesitation concerning the design changes, others have echoed the same concerns, but I think that overall, most are feeling that it is for the better. Hopefully it comes along in a way that appeals to you, and you will have a chance to jump in.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Interesting feedback! Not what I expected at all. I thought the triple-date proposals would get a good bashing, but it seems quite a few of you guys like the triple-date at 3'. Personally, I prefer the more traditional approach with single date at 3'. It is the more balanced of all designs, and we're lucky that the date wheel falls almost exactly where the 3' indices would fall. So, the date window blends in seemlessly. But maybe the reason why I like this one better is because I am a no-date guy and this is as close to no-date as it gets 

Also, I believe a few of you are concerned that the date window will be not be an option, but I confirm: *THE DATE WINDOW IS AN OPTION*. You can choose date or no-date. I will add the option on the website as soon as the design for the date window is locked. For those who pre-ordered, you will be able to add the option later, don't worry about it. By the way, it is a free option. No additional charge for the date.



vbluep51 said:


> it would be nice to have a black date wheel. Also I think large date windows are point less. We all know what comes before 25 and what comes after 25, so whats the point of showing more than one date.


Actually, I don't think a black date wheel would be a good fit, especially with the colored dials. I think the white date will blends in better with the design since the hour markers are filled with white lume. Also, I don't believe there is an option for a black date wheel for the 9015 movement. And making a custom date wheel is really not a possibility for this watch!



Perdendosi said:


> Thanks for all of this Nadim--
> You have been truly awesome, accepting, and patient with us and our ranting and complaining. (Like this one: The hands look good; but boy would I like my orange minute hand on my green dial!!!! )
> 
> I think you're going to hear very different opinions about the date wheel. I understand the "pointlessness" argument in a three-day wheel. But on the other hand, date at 3 o'clock is _so common_, it's just not very much fun. As another poster said, the three-date wheel will really liven up the dial, which is quite conservative.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!

Whoa, that's a lot of 3's and 4's in a single paragraph. LOL

Thanks for you feedback though. It will be taken into consideration when making the final decision.



Spiker1 said:


> I hear you - it was like Sally, ordering dessert in "When Harry Met Sally."
> 
> Seriously though, the white 1-day at 3:00 is the most balanced of the three. (Normally I prefer a black 1-day date between the 4:00 and 5:00 indices, but these indices take up too much dial real estate for that to fit. I like the size of the indices, and so would keep them as is; the 1-day white almost looks like the 3:00 "dot" so I think it is the least distracting to the eye and therefore the most balanced.)


Exactly! Also, the single-date at 4:30 is not possible. I tried it and there is not enough clearance between the 4' and 5' indices to fit a date window nicely.



scottymac said:


> Let me clarify, my hesitation has nothing to with whether or not these will get made nor due to any questions about the company or owner. This is not my first pre-order rodeo so to speak.
> 
> My hesitation at this point simply has to do with design details or "aesthetics" that seemed to have recently changed from the initial renderings. I guess I'd simply prefer to know exactly what it will look like before putting the money down.
> 
> I'll just wait to learn when the final details are locked down before getting on board.


I understand your concern very well. When I received the first set of prototypes, I was extremely pleased with the case and bezel, but the dial and hands weren't up to my expectations and I wouldn't have been comfortable going forward as-is and shipping a product I didn't feel was up to the standards I want to set for my new brand. So, with the feedback I received here I decided it would be best to make a few upgrades and minor adjustments to the dial and hands. The other option would have been to cancel the project and refund everyone. In the end, I believe it will be a nicer watch and will have much more value, and I think most people here agree.

Unfortunately, it is very hard to please everyone. And anyone who thinks the upgrades have turned the watch into something too different from what it initially was are free to withdraw their pre-orders, or pass, if they were planning on pre-ordering but are not interested anymore.

Also, this is my first watch project, and I'm sure subsequent model releases will go much smoother


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Traditional 3 is the way to go...Dial does look the most balanced. Looking good, Nadim


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, will there be any assurance that all bronze cases will indeed be cusn8? I would hate to have a fiasco with "fake" bronze like Benarus/Helson did.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> Nadim, will there be any assurance that all bronze cases will indeed be cusn8? I would hate to have a fiasco with "fake" bronze like Benarus/Helson did.


I believe even non-CuSn8 bronze is still bronze but I do get your point. Seeing to early patina pictures have assured me enough to think whatever this mixture is it will develop into something I would appreciate.


----------



## jdiggetydog (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just wanted to get in on the entry. Stainless Steel/Black


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> Nadim, will there be any assurance that all bronze cases will indeed be cusn8? I would hate to have a fiasco with "fake" bronze like Benarus/Helson did.


I believe somewhere earlier in the thread he said he was going to do his own independent testing. Don't quote me, but this is the only bronze project I am following, and I am almost positive it was said in this thread.

On a side note, I am really bummed I don't have the funds to order a bronze watch also. I went with SS because for me it is a better daily wear option, but I can't get past how great the bronze version looks.


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim - I really appreciate how detailed and well thought-out your responses are. It shows that you are listening, are giving genuine thought to the feedback you're getting, and that you're giving due respect to those who are interested in your product. Above and beyond what a company's watches look like, people put stock in the actual company/owner they have to deal with and how that company or owner behaves and interacts with the customer. There are a few micro owners who are well-known for their service and communication, and it appears like you have a good grip on that most difficult part of a micro watchmaker's business. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

^I can second this sentiment because I've had continuous contract with Nadim since the beginning and I have only high praise for how he conducts himself and the passion he has in what he wants to achieve. I'll be amazed if in a few years the name Makara isn't held in the same regard as Halios.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Spiker1 said:


> Nadim - I really appreciate how detailed and well thought-out your responses are. It shows that you are listening, are giving genuine thought to the feedback you're getting, and that you're giving due respect to those who are interested in your product. Above and beyond what a company's watches look like, people put stock in the actual company/owner they have to deal with and how that company or owner behaves and interacts with the customer. There are a few micro owners who are well-known for their service and communication, and it appears like you have a good grip on that most difficult part of a micro watchmaker's business. I wish you the best of luck.





Luminated said:


> ^I can second this sentiment because I've had continuous contract with Nadim since the beginning and I have only high praise for how he conducts himself and the passion he has in what he wants to achieve. I'll be amazed if in a few years the name Makara isn't held in the same regard as Halios.


I can third this sentiment as I also have had the pleasure of communicating with Nadim and have nothing but the highest of regard for how he has conducted this project. Not to mention that he is compassionate and has respect for a wicked sense of humor which is another thing I highly regard.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> I believe even non-CuSn8 bronze is still bronze but I do get your point. Seeing to early patina pictures have assured me enough to think whatever this mixture is it will develop into something I would appreciate.


Right. It's still technically bronze but you got what I meant. I too liked the patina on the case but I recall the others developing a black patina more so than the reddish patina that's common of true CuSn8.



core attitude said:


> I believe somewhere earlier in the thread he said he was going to do his own independent testing. Don't quote me, but this is the only bronze project I am following, and I am almost positive it was said in this thread.


I believe I read that too. Just wanted to re-confirm it for myself and others as this also is the only bronze project I'm following and I'd hate to see it take the course that "another" bronze project took. Although I highly doubt that seeing how Nadim has been extremely communicative and receptive :thumbup:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



R.Palace said:


> Right. It's still technically bronze but you got what I meant. I too liked the patina on the case but I recall the others developing a black patina more so than the reddish patina that's common of true bronze.


Things I have noticed about the Makara, its naked bronze colour is nothing like the Halios or Olivier so at the very least it shouldn't patina like theirs. And those pictures Nadim posted of the bronze with mild patina isn't dissimilar to my Moray B at the start which is very promising.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

As mentioned above, Nadim has been excellent about responding to questions and emails. He has completely exceeded my expectations in terms of customer service.

As far as the bronze CuSn8 is concerned, I am sure that it is indeed genuine CuSn8 bronze based on the pictures. However, if it isn't true CuSn8, I am more that positive that Nadim will let us know.

*Btw, I asked him about the accuracy of the 20 atmosphere rating and he confirmed that all watches are tested to 20ATM... Just in case there any divers out there that plan on using it like I am!*


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Loving the bronze case with the brown dial (note the subtle giveaway entry). I had sworn off buying anything else for a while but you might be swaying me.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Stop it guys, you're gonna make me blush! 



SteamJ said:


> Loving the bronze case with the brown dial (note the subtle giveaway entry). I had sworn off buying anything else for a while but you might be swaying me.


That's what I like to hear! 

With regards to the CuSn8 questions, I've been assured it is real CuSn8 bronze (the raw bronze material being imported from Germany). Seeing the color of the clean case, and seeing how the patina is developing, I have no reason to believe it is not CuSn8. But in any case, I will still have it tested, just because I am that kind of person! I will post the results here for those who are curious.


----------



## DecaturStaley (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

These look amazing and your making great progress!!

Stainless & black!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Been watching this thread and the feedback from Nadim is amazing. Preorders scare me, but I'm in. The watch is just a steal at the price.

Oh, and bronze/blue for the contest!


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

The stainless & black look great.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I have fully pre-paid, I like the single date at 3, how do we select date/no date if we paid weeks ago?

A couple of times you have said you would email paid customers to see if they approved of changes, but I have never received an email?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Personally, I like the 3-day date option at 4' best. It's less cluttered and IMHO I like it; looks different from the typical single date at 3'. I like having a date on the dial, I use it to know the date a lot; and you are throwing this option in FREE?!?! wow!! Thanks bro!! You are the man! You have a watch with a lot of value in it!


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hey there, 
i fully paid Bronze Black 07,

ciao Daniel


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I'm post this photo for one simple reason because its the new bronze ring strap from Natostrapco which is CuSn8 bronze and its remarkable similar in colour to the bronze colour on the Makara. So unless Jason has also been hoodwinked this has made me happy enough to say its the right stuff.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

*re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow, the Bronze/Blue is definitely my pick. Seriously having to think about a pre-order!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Updated !


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

sixtysix said:


> I have fully pre-paid, I like the single date at 3, how do we select date/no date if we paid weeks ago?
> 
> A couple of times you have said you would email paid customers to see if they approved of changes, but I have never received an email?


As soon as I add the date option on the website I will confirm with all who pre-ordered to see if they want date or no date. But I need to finalize the date window design first.

As for the email, I was waiting to finalize some details with the factory and to have some more precise dates regarding the new prototypes. I will send the emails out over the weekend!



Et209 said:


> Personally, I like the 3-day date option at 4' best. It's less cluttered and IMHO I like it; looks different from the typical single date at 3'. I like having a date on the dial, I use it to know the date a lot; and you are throwing this option in FREE?!?! wow!! Thanks bro!! You are the man! You have a watch with a lot of value in it!


Thanks! You are right, I think I may have added a little too much value from the initial plan, but I am fair and I won't increase the pre-order price. You guys are getting really incredible value here. Retail price, when the full production is completed, will likely increase a little though!



DMI007 said:


> Hey there,
> i fully paid Bronze Black 07,
> 
> ciao Daniel


Thanks so much for your pre-order Daniel, your support is very appreciated!

Oh, and welcome to the forum!



Luminated said:


> I'm post this photo for one simple reason because its the new bronze ring strap from Natostrapco which is CuSn8 bronze and its remarkable similar in colour to the bronze colour on the Makara. So unless Jason has also been hoodwinked this has made me happy enough to say its the right stuff.


That does look a lot like the bronze on the Makara! Seems like the patina is developing the same way.

BTW, is anyone familiar with elemental analysis? I've been in touch with a few labs regarding the testing of the CuSn8 material, and they have been suggesting different methods, mainly EDS and XRF. The cost and turnaround time is roughly the same, so I don't mind using one or the other. But I'm no expert in the subject. Is one of the methods more appropriate for my purpose?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, man, you convinced me  If I put in a deposit, is there a way to upgrade that directly to a full pre-purchase or should I cancel the deposit and redo the order?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Okay, man, you convinced me  If I put in a deposit, is there a way to upgrade that directly to a full pre-purchase or should I cancel the deposit and redo the order?


Woohoo! 

There isn't a direct way to upgrade from deposit to full pre-payment, but if you ever decide to do it, just email me and I'll cancel and refund your deposit and you can then put in a new pre-order with full pre-payment (and reserve a serial number).


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Nadim, 

If we paid the pre-order down payment, will our prices increase with the date window? 

Again, the octopus looks great!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jmackoul said:


> Nadim,
> 
> If we paid the pre-order down payment, will our prices increase with the date window?
> 
> Again, the octopus looks great!


No price increase with the date option. Mentions it numerous times in the thread.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> No price increase with the date option. Mentions it numerous times in the thread.


Correct, no price increase!


----------



## the hunter (Jun 29, 2013)

SS Blue #3 is mine really looking forward to seeing the real world finished product


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

the hunter said:


> SS Blue #3 is mine really looking forward to seeing the real world finished product


Thanks so much for the support! I can't wait to start shipping these out and seeing pictures of the watches in the wild!


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Just out of interest, how did you decide on the name Makara for your brand?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Just out of interest, how did you decide on the name Makara for your brand?


I believe this link might explain it.

Makara (Hindu mythology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but when do you expect to get new updated prototypes? 
Also is the date layout confirmed?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in it to win it... just sent payment for Bronze / Brown to keep my Stainless Steel / Blue company. Now it is time to make a custom box to hold these beauties. The question is, do I make a 2 slot or 3 slot box, I think I have 1 kagillion contest entries now.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I'm in it to win it... just sent payment for Bronze / Brown to keep my Stainless Steel / Blue company. Now it is time to make a custom box to hold these beauties. The question is, do I make a 2 slot or 3 slot box, I think I have 1 kagillion contest entries now.


3 slot..you can always fill up the "extra" slot, but you know if you make it a 2 slot, you'll regret it later.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Make it a 10 slot, that way you will give yourself a couple of years breathing space before you need to think about a new one. LOL


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

jopex said:


> Maybe I missed it but when do you expect to get new updated prototypes?
> Also is the date layout confirmed?


The new prototypes should be done in approximately 3 weeks.

I'm still debating which date window layout to go with, and I might get 2 different extra dials with the new prototypes to see how they look in real. I'll keep you guys posted, and don't worry, you'll have time to add the date option to your pre-order before full production starts.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I'm in it to win it... just sent payment for Bronze / Brown to keep my Stainless Steel / Blue company. Now it is time to make a custom box to hold these beauties. The question is, do I make a 2 slot or 3 slot box, I think I have 1 kagillion contest entries now.


Thanks again for the support Pete!! And yes, you do have quite a few entries 

As for the box, I'd go with Luminated's suggestion! You know this is only the beginning for Makara


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Heilong said:


> 3 slot..you can always fill up the "extra" slot, but you know if you make it a 2 slot, you'll regret it later.





Luminated said:


> Make it a 10 slot, that way you will give yourself a couple of years breathing space before you need to think about a new one. LOL





Makara said:


> Thanks again for the support Pete!! And yes, you do have quite a few entries
> 
> As for the box, I'd go with Luminated's suggestion! You know this is only the beginning for Makara


Enablers...all of you!  I do have a large box that I was going to try to get to in a few weeks, I might step that up if I can. I was thinking more along the lines of something like this that I just did for my daughter's boyfriend.









Since I keep my collection lock up in a commercial safe, I do a lot like this. It allows me to have a few watches out and also gives me a place to empty my pockets at the end of the day, and my wife likes the fact that once I close the lid, my clutter is out of sight. 

And you are welcome Nadim, it is a pleasure to be in on the ground floor of a brand that looks to have a bright future.

/hijack


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Bronze case, green dial....


----------



## rogerdude (Apr 19, 2013)

Love the bronze with black. Can't wait.


----------



## zippo912 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ohh I think Bronze with Green sounds kinda nice


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bronze with Blue for me, will do it. 

Thanks - Samer


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Nadim, I punched in your name and wallah, I came upon your kick starter video for the Supraflux Stabilizer. Very inspiring and well put together. You come across as a full of life, high energy and sincere individual. You inspire the kid in us who've always wanted to be that inventor with the world changing invention. I'm really good without another diver but guess what I bought into you, I'm in!I will see which one of my CC has the latter cut off date and will be purchasing in full in the coming days. Good job!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

samer0214 said:


> Bronze with Blue for me, will do it.
> 
> Thanks - Samer


Samer, thank you so much for your support, I received your pre-order today!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

My pleasure, glad to support one of my "homies", 😉 especially one so creative! Can't wait till the watches are out.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Aquaaiea said:


> Nadim, I punched in your name and wallah, I came upon your kick starter video for the Supraflux Stabilizer. Very inspiring and well put together. You come across as a full of life, high energy and sincere individual. You inspire the kid in us who've always wanted to be that inventor with the world changing invention. I'm really good without another diver but guess what I bought into you, I'm in!I will see which one of my CC has the latter cut off date and will be purchasing in full in the coming days. Good job!


Thank you!! These are very kind words. The Supraflux Stabilizer was a big project and a lot of work, but this is the kind of work that I enjoy. We are in the final stages of production of the stabilizers and we'll start shipping them in about a week. My brother and I are already working on the next piece of gear, another really cool tool for video production!

I am really glad to hear you'll be pre-ordering your Makara soon! Your support is very appreciated


----------



## negatron (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow how did I miss this?

The steel with blue dial would be my pick.

Will be bezel lume be greenish or white in daylight?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

negatron said:


> Will be bezel lume be greenish or white in daylight?


I believe it will look identical to the images in page 1, in other words white but will glow with a greenish tint at night.

Something like this.










I did this image prior to the minute hand being changed.










Nadim (Makara) did say that he believes the sapphire bezel will probably have more of a halo effect because of the glass but overall this image I created is quite close. Hope it helps. ;-)


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

That is really nice, core attitude! Have you posted on making those boxes on WUS somewhere? (sorry to go off topic) i love the look of the octopus. I've been lusting after the bronze shark diver, but this is tempting me... There, back on track. 



core attitude said:


> Enablers...all of you!  I do have a large box that I was going to try to get to in a few weeks, I might step that up if I can. I was thinking more along the lines of something like this that I just did for my daughter's boyfriend.
> 
> View attachment 1193114
> 
> ...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

chronomancer said:


> That is really nice, core attitude! Have you posted on making those boxes on WUS somewhere? (sorry to go off topic) i love the look of the octopus. I've been lusting after the bronze shark diver, but this is tempting me... There, back on track.


My last class is tonight and then I have a 1 week break, I planned on putting together a few more during that time. I will post up a new thread in f71 when I am done, I have posted before but there doesn't seem to be many cigar box enthusiasts.

If you are looking for a bronze to add to your collection, I don't think you will find a better value then this past or present. Not to mention, you can have all 4 face options for the price of 1 new Bronze SD, now wouldn't that be sweet.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

negatron, I replied to your message on Facebook, but I see Luminated replied before me (thanks!)

Pete, that's a cool box! I love re-purposed cigar boxes, and I think it is high time I build myself a proper watch box, probably based on a cigar box


----------



## mikaelfj (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Looks like a really nice watch - and a good price-point.
The bronze with the green dial would be my choice.

/Mikael


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sitting here about to order 2, but I can't decide between the blue, green and brown dials. If we pick a color, and change our minds after seeing prototype dials, can we switch? I don't really care about losing my serial #.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Rickyearl said:


> I'm sitting here about to order 2, but I can't decide between the blue, green and brown dials. If we pick a color, and change our minds after seeing prototype dials, can we switch? I don't really care about losing my serial #.


Yup, you can switch at any time. Just email me and I will take care of it for you. If you don't care about serial numbers then you have nothing to worry about, but someone else for whom it is important should note that their serial number of choice might not be available in another color at a later time. Just something to think about.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude I'm so psyched for this watch! Any updates?? I've already bought an Isofrane and a bronze nato!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Dude I'm so psyched for this watch! Any updates?? I've already bought an Isofrane and a bronze nato!


Awesome! Can't wait to see your pics!

Nothing worthy of an update yet. The final prototypes should be completed in about 3 weeks now. Can't wait to see them with the upgrades! I'll post the pictures that the factory sends me as soon as they send me some.


----------



## pauker (Mar 16, 2012)

Makara said:


> The final prototypes should be completed in about 3 weeks now. Can't wait to see them with the upgrades! I'll post the pictures that the factory sends me as soon as they send me some.


I would like to wait with my preorder until the pictures of the final prototypes are available. Is preordering then still possible? On page 1 you mentioned, that the end of this period is targeted for the 2nd week of September 2013.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

pauker said:


> I would like to wait with my preorder until the pictures of the final prototypes are available. Is preordering then still possible? On page 1 you mentioned, that the end of this period is targeted for the 2nd week of September 2013.


Yes, I will allow 1 or 2 weeks for pre-orders after the final pictures are posted. How long exactly will mostly depend on the pre-order count and if we have reached the minimum goal to go to production. But I still want to give everyone a chance to see the pictures before pre-ordering closes.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Makara said:


> Yes, I will allow 1 or 2 weeks for pre-orders after the final pictures are posted. How long exactly will mostly depend on the pre-order count and if we have reached the minimum goal to go to production. But I still want to give everyone a chance to see the pictures before pre-ordering closes.


So are you close to the minimum?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

these are going to be a difficult 2 weeks . So exited about my number 10 Green/Bronze.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Rickyearl said:


> So are you close to the minimum?


Getting closer everyday  We're almost 3/4 there, and I'm confident we'll reach the goal right about when I'll post the final pictures!



MEzz said:


> these are going to be a difficult 2 weeks . So exited about my number 10 Green/Bronze.


Indeed! I'm really excited to see pictures of the watches in the wild, and all the nice straps you guys will fit them with... And of course, patina pictures!


----------



## whitaker (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I really shouldn't but I might have to jump in on this one.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



whitaker said:


> I really shouldn't but I might have to jump in on this one.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I might also, waiting for your pictures.

i like the bronze with green dial, really nice combo



Makara said:


> View attachment 1200709


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just a quick update, everything is still on schedule for the new prototypes. They should be ready for early/mid-September.

Also, regarding the CuSn8 material, I have arranged to have 2 watches tested by 2 different labs, using 2 different methods. I will wait until I receive the new prototypes to have the bronze one tested, and then I will have a random watch from the production run tested as well. Turnaround time is pretty quick, only a few days, so there should not be any additional delays.

I'm new to this whole elemental analysis thing, so this will be very interesting!



Ruthless750 said:


> I might also, waiting for your pictures.
> 
> i like the bronze with green dial, really nice combo


Thanks! Pictures of the final prototypes should come in a few weeks!


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

As a follow up to the last post, what is the new projected time line for production and delivery?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

TKKAM said:


> As a follow up to the last post, what is the new projected time line for production and delivery?


Here's the projected timeline:

- Mid-September : New prototypes completed. New pictures posted.
- Late September : Pre-order period ends. Last chance to confirm / cancel pre-orders.
- Early October : Production starts.
- Early December : Production completed. Payment of balance for those who only put a deposit. Shipping begins.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

It will make a very nice Christmas present for myself.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Chaz said:


> It will make a very nice Christmas present for myself.


X2. Another watch for Christmas...I'm not complaining


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Makara said:


> Here's the projected timeline:
> 
> - Mid-September : New prototypes completed. New pictures posted.
> - Late September : Pre-order period ends. Last chance to confirm / cancel pre-orders.
> ...


Nadim,

I just want to say thank you for the excellent communication along the development process so far. This is the way a watch introduction by a new and upcoming watch company should be done. |> |>


----------



## Scorpio6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bronze case with blue dial......something difference from my collection.

80% in for this but can't decide whether a black or blue face, guess I have to wait till the final prototypes are available....

BTW, Nadim, what material is the crown made of?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Scorpio6 said:


> 80% in for this but can't decide whether a black or blue face, guess I have to wait till the final prototypes are available..


That was my exact same dilemma as well but I've since settled on the blue/bronze combo. My Sumo already fills in the black face diver spot in my collection, nicely.


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Just gave a Facebook like. I dont have a bronze watch and this looks interesting at a pricepoint I could afford. Might give it some thought, I like the look of the Bronze with Blue face. I havent read all 57 pages of comments, what size strap would this take for potential strap options?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

2ndeffort said:


> What size strap would this take for potential strap options?


24mm


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry guys if I'm a little slow on the replies, I'm in the process of moving and it is taking much more time (and energy!) than I expected. I'll answer all the questions over the weekend, even though *R.Palace* is doing a great job!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Makara said:


> Sorry guys if I'm a little slow on the replies, I'm in the process of moving and it is taking much more time (and energy!) than I expected. I'll answer all the questions over the weekend, even though *R.Palace* is doing a great job!


Just doing what I can man haha :thumbup:


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Scorpio6 said:


> Bronze case with blue dial......something difference from my collection.
> 
> 80% in for this but can't decide whether a black or blue face, guess I have to wait till the final prototypes are available....
> 
> BTW, Nadim, what material is the crown made of?


It was said in an earler post, same bronze with a steel insert (not now but on the final watch)


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

So I started a watch blog, and posted about the Makara. Check it out at www.thetimebum.com


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice write-up on the Octopus..


Zundfolge said:


> So I started a watch blog, and posted about the Makara. Check it out at www.thetimebum.com


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> So I started a watch blog, and posted about the Makara. Check it out at www.thetimebum.com


Very good write up there mate and comments I completely agree with, I'm actually gobsmacked that the pre-order goal hasn't be achieved already because this is one hell of a watch for the money.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> So I started a watch blog, and posted about the Makara. Check it out at www.thetimebum.com


Very nice and good luck with your blogging, it looks like you are off to a great start... but I think your comment "Only 50 watches in each color dial will be produced.", is inaccurate unless something has changed since I last checked in. There will actually be 100 watches of each color dial being produced, with those 100 being split 50 / 50 between the two case materials being offered. I apologize in advance if I missed an update about production numbers, it's been a busy couple of weeks and I haven't been able to check in on this thread as much as I would like.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

core attitude said:


> Very nice and good luck with your blogging, it looks like you are off to a great start... but I think your comment "Only 50 watches in each color dial will be produced.", is inaccurate unless something has changed since I last checked in. There will actually be 100 watches of each color dial being produced, with those 100 being split 50 / 50 between the two case materials being offered. I apologize in advance if I missed an update about production numbers, it's been a busy couple of weeks and I haven't been able to check in on this thread as much as I would like.


Ah, I see. That is what I meant. I should have said 50 of each combination. I will update.
Thanks!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> Ah, I see. That is what I meant. I should have said 50 of each combination. I will update.
> Thanks!


No problem, I look forward to following your blog updates.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I'm actually gobsmacked that the pre-order goal hasn't be achieved already because this is one hell of a watch for the money.


I don't understand it either. I actually had to convince my buddy, as he thought the price was so low that it had to be a scam.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Rickyearl said:


> I don't understand it either. I actually had to convince my buddy, as he thought the price was so low that it had to be a scam.


After PMing Nadim quite a bit he seem a very genuine bloke who has a really interest in watches and I might add is very quick to reply which is always a very good sign, plus the fact he has been super quick to keep everyone informed about the progress of the project tell me this is definitely not a scam. I think these prices will not be repeated with future projects... well not to this extent that's for sure because when the watch arrives and it exceeds expectations which I reckon will be the case then everyone will be singing his praises so there would be no need next time.

Frankly my opinion is if anyone is on the fence jump soon as I doubt this kind of value will be repeated any time soon by anyone.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, Nadim's communication in the forum and in emails to me convinced him.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I've finally started settling into the new place and I'm taking time to catch up with my emails, forum messages, and Facebook message!

There were a few questions but it seems they have all already been answered, thank you guys  if I missed a post or something just let me know, I don't ignore anyone on purpose LOL

As for the price, maybe I should have priced it higher? Lol As a first model of a new brand, after the Big O debacle, I didn't want to offer something too expensive and have people afraid of jumping in on this pre-order because of a high price. But maybe what I have done is offer something that seems too good to be true and in the end people are still afraid to get in on the action but for a different reason! Anyway, I hope that those who have faith in this project will be more than pleased with the watch they receive and that the others will follow on upcoming projects. And as Luminated said, this is the best deal you'll ever get as future models will not have such deep discount during the pre-order... IF there are any other pre-orders at all!


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

I am blown away by this effort. I only just came upon this today, waded through the entire thread and will be placing my pre-order shortly. Very happy to be supporting a fellow watch enthusiast, a new micro company as well as a local entrepreneur. My dilemma is which colour dial to choose...I have too many black dial pieces already so it is a toss up between green and brown for me. Official vote is Bronze/Brown! 

As for date indication I am OK either way. While a date is nice I think a pure diver really has no need to indicate such information.

Thanks for your passion Nadim!

----------------------------------

OK, Bronze/Brown #04 is all mine  Gave a like on FB as well. Not a Twit so not much I can do there  So I guess I am at 11 entries. Here's hopin'


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't remember if it was mentioned... Will the new prototypes have a date window or will the dial still be no date? I'm just waiting on the new pictures before I place an order on the bronze/green or the steel/black.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I don't remember if it was mentioned... Will the new prototypes have a date window or will the dial still be no date? I'm just waiting on the new pictures before I place an order on the bronze/green or the steel/black.


Nadim had said earlier...

"I'm still debating which date window layout to go with, and I might get 2 different extra dials with the new prototypes to see how they look in real. I'll keep you guys posted, and don't worry, you'll have time to add the date option to your pre-order before full production starts."


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I don't remember if it was mentioned... Will the new prototypes have a date window or will the dial still be no date? I'm just waiting on the new pictures before I place an order on the bronze/green or the steel/black.


I recalled Nadim saying that the date will be optional and those who have already placed their pre-order can chose with or without. But I'm sure a quick PM to Nadim will set your mind at ease.


----------



## zepposirk (Feb 16, 2007)

The bronze case with black dial is very sharp. My pick for sure. -- Z.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

krpster said:


> I am blown away by this effort. I only just came upon this today, waded through the entire thread and will be placing my pre-order shortly. Very happy to be supporting a fellow watch enthusiast, a new micro company as well as a local entrepreneur. My dilemma is which colour dial to choose...I have too many black dial pieces already so it is a toss up between green and brown for me. Official vote is Bronze/Brown!
> 
> As for date indication I am OK either way. While a date is nice I think a pure diver really has no need to indicate such information.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Your support is much appreciated, and good luck with the giveaway!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I don't remember if it was mentioned... Will the new prototypes have a date window or will the dial still be no date? I'm just waiting on the new pictures before I place an order on the bronze/green or the steel/black.


The new prototypes will not have a date window although I might get 2 extra dials with 2 different designs for testing. But this is not confirmed yet as it is a little complicated because it involves cutting 2 different dial blanks and printing 2 different designs as well (which involves making 2 different printing pads). So, the factory is a little reluctant to do all this and it is very understandable... I'll still try to get them to do it, but I can't make any promises on this point.

What I am thinking about doing when going into production is to have a certain number of watch with date, and the rest without date, in the same proportions as during the pre-order. This way, I will have a few of each combinations of case material / dial color / date option, and anyone who changes their mind about the date after production is completed, still has a chance to get their final choice, with their reserved serial number, since it is only a matter of swapping the serialized caseback on the correct combo. But this is subject to availability and will be done on a first-come first-served basis.

And just to make sure it is clear, the date window is an option and everyone who pre-ordered already, or who will pre-order, will have the choice between a watch WITH or WITHOUT a date window.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Makara said:


> The new prototypes will not have a date window although I might get 2 extra dials with 2 different designs for testing. But this is not confirmed yet as it is a little complicated because it involves cutting 2 different dial blanks and printing 2 different designs as well (which involves making 2 different printing pads). So, the factory is a little reluctant to do all this and it is very understandable... I'll still try to get them to do it, but I can't make any promises on this point.
> 
> What I am thinking about doing when going into production is to have a certain number of watch with date, and the rest without date, in the same proportions as during the pre-order. This way, I will have a few of each combinations of case material / dial color / date option, and anyone who changes their mind about the date after production is completed, still has a chance to get their final choice, with their reserved serial number, since it is only a matter of swapping the serialized caseback on the correct combo. But this is subject to availability and will be done on a first-come first-served basis.
> 
> And just to make sure it is clear, the date window is an option and everyone who pre-ordered already, or who will pre-order, will have the choice between a watch WITH or WITHOUT a date window.


Sounds very reasonable to me. You are doing a great job keeping everyone informed thank you for that. I am looking forward to my Christmas watch, too bad I do not have more disposable income or I would be inclined to buy a SS version too.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Makara said:


> And just to make sure it is clear, the date window is an option and everyone who pre-ordered already, or who will pre-order, will have the choice between a watch WITH or WITHOUT a date window.


You are a good man :-!


----------



## jd1566 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello Nadim,
Bronze and Blue dial for me. Watches look excellent and nice patina forming. I guess Bronze is the new Stainless Steel! By the way a bit more background from you and how your watchmaking enterprise will work (i.e. where are the blanks being manufactured, where they will be assembled, where they will be shipped from etc). Will make us feel like part of the process. Is this a once-off venture or are you planning to expand production with different models in time? Sorry if you've already replied, it's just that 59 pages of thread is a lot of reading to go through! 
Oh, and am I still in time for the prize draw?


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Excuse me if I've missed it but have the date design been narrowed down or finalised at this point ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Excuse me if I've missed it but have the date design been narrowed down or finalised at this point ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Not yet, no.


----------



## calamari (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice looking watch!

Bronze with black would be my preference


----------



## Stephen74 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Steel and Green for me. Good looking watch, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



jd1566 said:


> Hello Nadim,
> Bronze and Blue dial for me. Watches look excellent and nice patina forming. I guess Bronze is the new Stainless Steel! By the way a bit more background from you and how your watchmaking enterprise will work (i.e. where are the blanks being manufactured, where they will be assembled, where they will be shipped from etc). Will make us feel like part of the process. Is this a once-off venture or are you planning to expand production with different models in time? Sorry if you've already replied, it's just that 59 pages of thread is a lot of reading to go through!
> Oh, and am I still in time for the prize draw?


Haha, yes, this thread has become immense! And yes, all your questions have been answered already, but I'll post the quick version again for those who are a little late to the game 

I have a background in engineering and design. I have already ran 2 successful pre-order campaigns on Kickstarter, mind you in a completely different field. But this is just to show that I have experience with pre-orders, manufacturing, shipping, customer service, ... I obviously also have a passion for watches. And the Makara Octopus is, hopefully, only the first model of a brand that will be here for a long time. I do plan to release other models in the future, if the market permits. I'm in this for the long haul and I plan to do whatever it takes to build a strong brand.

The watches are manufactured and assembled in China. The watches will be shipped to me for a last round of quality control and random testing on the bronze watches to make sure it is indeed CuSn8 Bronze. All watches will ship from Canada.

If you have time, I suggest skimming through the thread where you'll find much more information about the different aspects of this project. If you have any other question, don't hesitate!

The giveaway is still going on for another 2 weeks approximately, so, good luck!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I really dig the stainless steel/blue dial combination. The one thing I'm not too clear on with the giveaway entry is, am I supposed to send Makara a PM telling them I "Liked" them on Facebook?

Randy


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just saw the watches on the FB page. Beautiful and really well done.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



theinterchange said:


> I really dig the stainless steel/blue dial combination. The one thing I'm not too clear on with the giveaway entry is, am I supposed to send Makara a PM telling them I "Liked" them on Facebook?
> 
> Randy


No need to PM me for FB likes, these will be entered automatically. You only need to PM me for things that are not directly linked to me. So, only contact me for external blogs, other forums posts, etc...



asingh1977 said:


> Just saw the watches on the FB page. Beautiful and really well done.


Thank you


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

This just in! The new dials:









Please don't judge the colors just yet, I'll post better pictures when I have the final prototypes in my hands


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

They look great to me. The green is a very nice shade, gonna look awesome on a well patina'ed bronze.  ( like my future watch).


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet...I think I am going to be happy with my Blue and Brown, I have to admit though...that Green is calling my name.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Nadim, not sure if this has been mentioned before but is the font on the dial finalized? Mainly "Makara" across the top. Love the dials by the way but was thinking the name could "pop" a bit more. Just my opinion of course


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

They look awesome, cant wait to see them in the case!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> This just in! The new dials:
> 
> View attachment 1214044
> 
> ...


Wow I mean seriously mate, those dials are perfect and the new muted colours look amazing. We can finally see the raised markers in all their glory and frankly I'm so impressed, if anyone questioned whether you can quality at this price think again.

I can only imagine how that brown dial will look in a bronze case. I take my hat off to you, great job.


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

Woo Hoo!

I love the blue. That will make stunning marine style watch with bronze case. I can't wait. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Really nice, they all look great to me.. :-!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

The green looks great! Can't wait to see them in the cases.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> No need to PM me for FB likes, these will be entered automatically. You only need to PM me for things that are not directly linked to me. So, only contact me for external blogs, other forums posts, etc...
> 
> Thank you


Okay great! The dials look great, I like that they're a but subdued and not bright! (Not that I expected them to be)

Randy


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I like Steel with Blue dial.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Classic steel with black dial for me! Way to go on a lot of hard work finally coming through! Very exciting!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

The "MAKARA" font is too tall and looks plain/dull. But other than that everything looks great.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Ninjastar said:


> The "MAKARA" font is too tall and looks plain/dull. But other than that everything looks great.


Anything other than a simple plain text would clutter the dial. What we have here is what almost every watch manufacturer has done and for good reason.


----------



## _gibbo_ (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the bronze and brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Anything other than a simple plain text would clutter the dial. What we have here is what almost every watch manufacturer has done and for good reason.


I'm not saying the name should be in glitter or anything . Actually the main gripe I have is that it just looks unbalanced in the current configuration. Currently the lettering appears to be too large and elongated like watching something in widescreen at an incorrect aspect ratio if that makes any sense. It doesn't look like the prototype rendering to me. I think the "OCTOPUS" and depth rating text looks awesome. Only the "MAKARA" part looks weird to me.

But I'm just following the thread. I'm not a pre-order so my opinion doesn't really matter. Carry on. lol


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm really digging all 4 dials honestly. The hues are different from what else is out there.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Glad to hear you guys like the new dials  now I can't wait to see them cased!



R.Palace said:


> Nadim, not sure if this has been mentioned before but is the font on the dial finalized? Mainly "Makara" across the top. Love the dials by the way but was thinking the name could "pop" a bit more. Just my opinion of course





Ninjastar said:


> I'm not saying the name should be in glitter or anything . Actually the main gripe I have is that it just looks unbalanced in the current configuration. Currently the lettering appears to be too large and elongated like watching something in widescreen at an incorrect aspect ratio if that makes any sense. It doesn't look like the prototype rendering to me. I think the "OCTOPUS" and depth rating text looks awesome. Only the "MAKARA" part looks weird to me.
> 
> But I'm just following the thread. I'm not a pre-order so my opinion doesn't really matter. Carry on. lol


I wanted to keep the font as simple as possible, so I went with Helvetica, one of the classic brand name font. I like it this way and I think it will fit nicely with different styles on the future watches. It is actually on purpose that the brand name doesn't pop too much on the dials. I'm also working on a proper logo for use in the future. But this is more complicated and I want to take my time with it.

As for the actual size of the brand name on the dial, I think you may have a different perception because you are looking at the dials alone. The dials are relatively small compared to the case. I believe the impression will be much different when the dials are in the cases. All I can say is wait and see!


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Any special reason why NONE of the microbrand makers, particularly those offering bronze case options have tried a 'wood' grain effect in the dials? I mean everyone is doing the SAME 4 color-ways for the dials. Are they all coming from the SAME factory in China ????


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Green and bronze


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope they go to production! 

Love the bronze case and green dial!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

zephyrnoid said:


> Any special reason why NONE of the microbrand makers, particularly those offering bronze case options have tried a 'wood' grain effect in the dials? I mean everyone is doing the SAME 4 color-ways for the dials. Are they all coming from the SAME factory in China ????


Probably because the micro brand companies want to sell watches. There is a very small customer group that would want wood grain on a watch dial.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Yeah, Zeph, I saw some wooden watches a few weeks ago on the Shop, if you're interested. Brand name "WeWOOD". Considering the watch Nadim's offering at the price he's asking, I'm fine with him not going all "Hublot" on us.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Probably because the micro brand companies want to sell watches. There is a very small customer group that would want wood grain on a watch dial.


Correct. Bronze watches is already a very niche market, add to that a wood dial and you're basically catering to a handful of customers. Also, I think that to look good it would have to be done right (with real wood, not just an effect). And, although I'm not opposed to the idea, I don't have the resources to do these kind of stuff!

As for the actual colors, I have to disagree that eveyone is using the exact same colors. You have all kinds of colors in all kinds of shades. If you're talking about bronze specifically, then yes, the colors are usually more similar, and there is a simple reason for that: there is a limited number of colors that match well with the color of bronze


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

bronze with green dial


----------



## obtuse (Sep 7, 2013)

I have to say i like it best with black and stainless. And no date looks great.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Deposit the SS with Blue yesterday


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> Deposit the SS with Blue yesterday


Thanks again for your deposit, your support is very appreciated!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Today's the day we reveal the caseback!










Comments welcome


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Caseback looks great! I was expecting something cool and you didn't disappoint. Well done! :-!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great...!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Makara said:


> Today's the day we reveal the caseback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dudeee awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Jackpot! . A diving octopus!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe I should get another watch just for the case back

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Caseback looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Loving the detail in the caseback, great work as I expected!


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

This will be an _awesome watch!
Perfect job!
_


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome, love it!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Today's the day we reveal the caseback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say I do come up with some brilliant ideas, though your execution is first class mate.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

The case back looks excellent!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

@makara, Nadim this is a question for you.

Do you feel like an expected father waiting for your child to be born, I bet the day your finished prototypes arrive in the post you will be beaming from ear to ear and rightly so because everything from the design of the case to the dial right to the case back is exceeding expectations.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Caseback looks amazing! I can't wait to see the completed prototypes so I can finally decide which case/dial combo I want to pre-order


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, homerun on the case back. Great job man! :thumbup:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you all like it 



Luminated said:


> @makara, Nadim this is a question for you.
> 
> Do you feel like an expected father waiting for your child to be born, I bet the day your finished prototypes arrive in the post you will be beaming from ear to ear and rightly so because everything from the design of the case to the dial right to the case back is exceeding expectations.


Thanks for the suggestion and for the quick mockup you posted way back of the octopus with a diving helmet, I hope you like my interpretation 

To answer your question, I do have this tingly feeling every time I receive an email from the factory with an attachment. I know it means I'll get to see a little more of the watch. And each time, we're getting closer and closer to completion of the prototypes and I'm expecting pictures of the final watch any day now! It is increasingly exciting and stressful at the same time! Because I can't wait for the watch to be done, but I'm hoping they didn't mess anything up either!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Mate I don't think they will mess anything up because apart from the different lume colours on the original samples their work has been to the letter with each tweak you've made. I'm actually rather shocked how smoothly (on the face of it) everything has gone, other long established brands struggle to get from design to completion as quickly as you have done.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

The case back looks awesome, brilliant! cant wait to see the new proto so every thing can get together!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

thoroughly impressed. 

Great work.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool caseback, well done!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Makara said:


> Today's the day we reveal the caseback!
> 
> Comments welcome


None. Awesome. Perfect. Don't change a thing, and don't let us convince you to change a thing!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys!



Luminated said:


> ^Mate I don't think they will mess anything up because apart from the different lume colours on the original samples their work has been to the letter with each tweak you've made. I'm actually rather shocked how smoothly (on the face of it) everything has gone, other long established brands struggle to get from design to completion as quickly as you have done.


Yes, I must say it has been very pleasant working with them. They have been very accomodating to me as a new client. I can't say the same for all manufacturers I've been in contact with. I trust they'll deliver above my expectations 

The final prototypes should be finished any day now and I'm very excited!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> The final prototypes should be finished any day now and I'm very excited!


I'm available for field testing and a layman's review.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I'm available for field testing and a layman's review.


Count me in too! (Can't hurt to try!)


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Count me in too! (Can't hurt to try!)


I have a feeling this list is going to grow.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Love the caseback design, well done!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I only wished that crown was in SS. I had to remove my bronze buckle on Apollon since my skind had green reaction to it and crown is in constant contact with skin more or less. In any case looking forward to seeing first prototype pics.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

jopex said:


> I only wished that crown was in SS. I had to remove my bronze buckle on Apollon since my skind had green reaction to it and crown is in constant contact with skin more or less. In any case looking forward to seeing first prototype pics.


 Maybe Nadim would accommodate your request if you asked him. You never know until you ask


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

^ yup, you can PM or email me (address in my signature) with special requests. I can't promise to accommodate everyone, but I promise to try to!



core attitude said:


> I'm available for field testing and a layman's review.





snaky59 said:


> Count me in too! (Can't hurt to try!)


Noted!


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I gotta say this watch ticks all of my boxes, for me the bronze/black is nearly perfect!

Too bad I'm not in the market for a new watch at the moment...

I wish you the best of luck with this project and more like it in the future.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Pacient said:


> Too bad I'm not in the market for a new watch at the moment...


Most of us aren't either


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I reopened the market when I saw those sweet sweet renderings and specs. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm almost sure this will be my next purchase. Still waiting for final prototype pics to confim I like it. Btw. Nadim offered to look into with factory about putting ss crown to bronze case, so even if not possible still a thumbs up for him from me. :-!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Pacient said:


> I gotta say this watch ticks all of my boxes, for me the bronze/black is nearly perfect!


I wasn't in the market either, I wasn't in the market either, I wasn't in the market either, I wasn't in the market either. Try saying that to your wife four times fast. :-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jopex said:


> I'm almost sure this will be my next purchase. Still waiting for final prototype pics to confim I like it. Btw. Nadim offered to look into with factory about putting ss crown to bronze case, so even if not possible still a thumbs up for him from me. :-!


Did he mention if this would apply to all cases or by special request like yours?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha you guys are so funny! Love it!



R.Palace said:


> Did he mention if this would apply to all cases or by special request like yours?


Only on special request! Bronze watches will come with bronze crown and bronze buckle!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Nadim!! I am getting really excited!! Really looking forward to seeing the actual prototypes. Perhaps hopefully some with date dials too!!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is the giveaway still open? I'm interested in the bronze/green. If I preorder now will I still be registered for the giveaway?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Is the giveaway still open? I'm interested in the bronze/green. If I preorder now will I still be registered for the giveaway?


Here you go buddy 

Q: How can I increase my odds of winning?

A: You must reply to this thread as explained above to enter the giveaway. After this is done, there are many ways to increase your odds of winning the giveaway:

1. 'Like' the Makara Facebook Page (counts for 1 additional entry)

2. Follow Makara on Twitter (1 entry)

3. Pre-order a watch with a deposit (5 entries per watch)

4. Pre-order a watch with full payment (10 entries per watch)

5. Write a blog post linking to this thread (5 entries)

6. Write a Tweet linking to this thread (5 entries)

7. Post a link to this thread on another watch forum (5 entries)

8. Post a link to this thread on an unrelated forum (2 entries)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Et209 said:


> Hey Nadim!! I am getting really excited!! Really looking forward to seeing the actual prototypes. Perhaps hopefully some with date dials too!!


I will probably get the date dials later on. I'm hoping to get the prototypes at the end of next week, I'll confirm this soon!



bambam650 said:


> Is the giveaway still open? I'm interested in the bronze/green. If I preorder now will I still be registered for the giveaway?


Giveaway is open as long as pre-orders are open!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems awhile now.
Hope i win.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Can't wait to see proper photos of these beauties in all their glory. My request is:

1/ decent camera as iPhone is OK but not the best at showing the finer details

2/ daylight and the all important fully lumed dark shots

3/ bronze cases shown both naked and with some patina

No pressure Nadim. LOL


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Okay, my favorite is the bronze/green. I think once the bronze starts to form a patina it will make a great color combination and give the watch a nice "earthy vintage" look.

I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while now but the offerings are pretty limited and are more than I want to spend. Even prices on the used market are high. Then I came across this watch on the F71 forum. It ticks a lot of my boxes and seems like a really good price given the specifications; especially the preorder price. So I dropped the hint and told the wife this would make a great Christmas and that she should preorder it now for me.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to pre order one with the discount just waiting a payment so I can have funds!

I'm really torn between blue or green on bronze, hope the prototypes are shown soon so I can decide, this watch is really really a great deal!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Can't wait to see proper photos of these beauties in all their glory. My request is:
> 
> 1/ decent camera as iPhone is OK but not the best at showing the finer details
> 
> ...


LOL

4) Wrist shots

Just received the Liver of Sulphur today that I ordered a while ago. I'll practice tonight on the early prototype. This way I can produce decent results on the final prototype 



bambam650 said:


> Okay, my favorite is the bronze/green. I think once the bronze starts to form a patina it will make a great color combination and give the watch a nice "earthy vintage" look.
> 
> I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while now but the offerings are pretty limited and are more than I want to spend. Even prices on the used market are high. Then I came across this watch on the F71 forum. It ticks a lot of my boxes and seems like a really good price given the specifications; especially the preorder price. So I dropped the hint and told the wife this would make a great Christmas and that she should preorder it now for me.


Awesome, I'll know when she orders, so far, there has only been a single pre-order from a female!



samdwich said:


> I want to pre order one with the discount just waiting a payment so I can have funds!
> 
> I'm really torn between blue or green on bronze, hope the prototypes are shown soon so I can decide, this watch is really really a great deal!


I'm happy to hear that! Prototypes should be shown really soon! Anyway, you will have time to pre-order as I plan to keep pre-orders open for 2 weeks after the final prototype pictures are posted.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Really liking this, drawn to the bronze/blue dial but they're all lookers i'd be happy wearing any combo 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> LOL
> 
> 4) Wrist shots
> 
> Just received the Liver of Sulphur today that I ordered a while ago. I'll practice tonight on the early prototype. This way I can produce decent results on the final prototype


I forgot about the wrist shot. :-d Can't wait to see what the LoS process does to the watches and if it doesn't goes as you like it a quick lemon juice or witch hazel bath wipes the slate clean ready for another go, remember to send me a PM once you've do it. ;-)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh man the green/bronze combo looks amazing... I promised my wife that I wouldn't be getting any new watches for a while but this one is tempting. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> Just received the Liver of Sulphur today that I ordered a while ago. I'll practice tonight on the early prototype. This way I can produce decent results on the final prototype


Sweet, I can't wait to see how this turns out. I say show the results as you experiment, good or bad. I for one prefer a few anomalies in forced patina so it looks more "natural" and less planned or controlled.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Regarding the LoS, I gave it a try last night, the watch is now black. Looks like it was DLC'ed LOL. I let it dry for the night and I'll try to get some of the bronze color back today! I'll take pics in the process and will try to post later today. 

BTW, prototypes are completed, i should have a quick picture from the factory soon, and I'll have the actual watches in my hand at the end of the week, or early next week!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Makara said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> Regarding the LoS, I gave it a try last night, the watch is now black. Looks like it was DLC'ed LOL. I let it dry for the night and I'll try to get some of the bronze color back today! I'll take pics in the process and will try to post later today.
> 
> BTW, prototypes are completed, i should have a quick picture from the factory soon, and I'll have the actual watches in my hand at the end of the week, or early next week!


Great News. Please Show before Weekend ;-)

Martin


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Those are sweet news Nadim! Can't wait to see more patina pics and prototypes... :-!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

So, the prototypes shipped last week, I was hoping to receive them on Friday, but they're stuck at customs. Hopefully they'll be released Monday so I can have them Tuesday. 

I did get some decent results with the LoS, at least I think so  I'll post pictures asap, just having some computer problems which makes it impossible for me to post the pictures. They'll come soon enough, worst comes to worst I'll upload iPhone pics lol

Oh, and in other news... WE HAVE REACHED THE GOAL, THERE ARE ENOUGH PRE-ORDERS TO CONFIRM THAT THESE WILL GO TO PRODUCTION!!! I had no doubt it would happen, but IT IS NOW OFFICIAL! 

Thanks again to everyone for the amazing support, I am very grateful! Assuming everything is fine with the prototypes, production will begin in the next 1-2 weeks, so it's still looking good for delivery before Christmas


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

This are great news! can`t wait to see some updates!

Ciao Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Excellent! Great news Nadim, thank you for the update.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That's great news Nadim, I'm thrilled for you that your dream of becoming a fully fledged watchmaker is coming true. I never doubted the goal would have been reached because the watch itself is so unique and you were keeping everyone informed of the improvement they were asking for.

I hope in ten years time we can all look back with fond memories at this point in time when Makara broke on to the market.

P.S.
I'm dying to see your first attempts with LoS, though as I'm up at 5am tomorrow I'm hitting the pillow so will hopefully see them tomorrow.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations! I think the majority of us believed it would happen but I still understand the excitement of hitting the goal. I sure would like to see these this year so we can see what 2014 holds for Makara!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the prototypes so I can figure out which colour to order! I want to get them all but my budget only allows for one ;-)


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Great news and congrats. Dying to see the pics 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats Nadim! I'm sure that once you publish final prototype pics a lot more orders will be made.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The final prototypes are here!!!

Some quick and dirty iphone pictures of both watches with the black dials. I'll take proper pictures at the end of the week with the other dials. I'm also expecting an alternative set of hands next week so I will decide which is best. They are very similar, only very minor differences between the 2 sets... but I'm a bit of a perfectionist 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look amazing Nadim, I am soooo glad I am in on this, those have a classic style that will surely endure the test of time.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Prototypes are looking good Nadim, can't wait to see the others. Two quick questions though:

1. I wasn't aware of a leather strap being included, did I miss this being said or is that a personal strap of yours?

2. I notice in the first and last picture of the bronze model that the bezel does not line up with the dial at the 6 o'clock marker. Is this a camera trick because of the angle or is the bezel indeed misaligned? 

Thanks for your continued communication! :thumbup:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim they look amazing, the case looks to be very comfortable almost molding itself to your wrist. Can't wait to see proper close up photos of the dial showing off its polished highlights.

P.S.
Since the sapphire is 5mm and domed I'd reckon its a trick of the light and angle of the shot that the bezel appears to not be lining up because I've seen the same on others.


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent Nadim, both watches are fantastic, well done!!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Love them.. I will wait for rest of the dial pics and then decide which one to get. 
Will the buckle stay unsigned? Also, maybe I've missed it, will the crown be signed or just flat?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Prototypes looking good, I like both!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Wow. That's all I have to say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Good looking. Great Job.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A nice lume shot would be great, showing off that bezel, dial and those big hands.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Not to pile on with the questions because I know you have you hands full, but are the case dimensions still the same as described on the website. They are at the limit for my smaller size wrist so wouldn't want to see the case get any larger.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

I love that rubber strap. What is it?

The black looks really nice in SS. Maybe I'll buy a third one. 

Are they both about the same weight?


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Hands look fantastic. I like them big.

What is the strap and bronze buckle? :-d


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys, I'm very happy to hear that you like how the final prototypes are turning out. I can't wait to post proper pictures because honestly, these iphone pics do the watches no justice at all!



R.Palace said:


> Prototypes are looking good Nadim, can't wait to see the others. Two quick questions though:
> 
> 1. I wasn't aware of a leather strap being included, did I miss this being said or is that a personal strap of yours?
> 
> ...


1. My initial plan was to include both a black rubber strap and a brown leather strap with all watches. But then I wasn't impressed by the leather strap I received with the first set of prototypes. So, with feedback from you guys I decided to ditch the leather strap to offset the cost of the upgrades (raised markers, polished hands, etc...) since anyway most people would be fitting nice custom made straps. After giving feedback to the factory, they insisted on making a new strap for me. This on is much, much better than the first one, so I am thinking of including it anyway. I think with a few minor tweaks it can be a nice strap that will age nicely (it is a nice and soft leather that should get a beautiful vintage look with time).

2. That's an illusion created by both the thick domed crystal, and also because the dial is set deep inside the case, so with the angle of the camera is seems not aligned, but I can assure you it is well aligned! I'll try to take a good picture straight onto the dial to show you!



jopex said:


> Love them.. I will wait for rest of the dial pics and then decide which one to get.
> Will the buckle stay unsigned? Also, maybe I've missed it, will the crown be signed or just flat?


The buckle will be signed, as will the crown be!



bambam650 said:


> Not to pile on with the questions because I know you have you hands full, but are the case dimensions still the same as described on the website. They are at the limit for my smaller size wrist so wouldn't want to see the case get any larger.


Case dimensions are exactly as described on the website!



Rickyearl said:


> I love that rubber strap. What is it?
> 
> The black looks really nice in SS. Maybe I'll buy a third one.
> 
> Are they both about the same weight?


The rubber strap is most probably the strap that will come with the watch. It might come with a few minor changes, like, for example, the Makara logo embossed in small along the strap.

I can only encourage you to get a third one, but I am biased 

Good question about the weight! It feels very similar, but I will put the both on a scale tomorrow!



Karlosek said:


> Very nice indeed. Hands look fantastic. I like them big.
> 
> What is the strap and bronze buckle? :-d


The bronze buckle is the buckle that will come with the watch. It will be signed with the Makara logo though! As for the strap, you will find the answer in my replies just above!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

And just when I thought this watch couldn't get any better, Nadim proves me wrong! Wonderful news especially about the signed crown. Small details like that are sometimes the most important


----------



## nwtechy (Sep 28, 2013)

can I still enter for giveaway ??

if so stainless steel and black

w00t !


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

+1
Steel with blue dial 

If the giveaway is still open


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Rubber strap in the ss is the one i preferr.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Nadim, mind if I ask how large your wrists are? I'm trying to get a good sense of the watch's size.


----------



## lexotamilf (Aug 6, 2013)

Is there a winner?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I think everyone who gets one of these at the pre-order price is a winner...but that's just me.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The giveaway is open as long as pre-orders are open, that is until the end of the month. Winners will be announced then! Production will start before though!



LeopardBear said:


> Nadim, mind if I ask how large your wrists are? I'm trying to get a good sense of the watch's size.


My wrist size is approximately 6.75". I will post pictures on larger (and maybe smaller) wrists next week.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm really dying to see some proper photos taken with a proper camera instead of the mobile phone which we all use. I imagine that's when we will all be able to fully appreciate the changes Nadim has made.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

All that is such great news Nadim! The next few months of waiting is going to be really hard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just placed my pre order in full for a bronze/olive green model! Cant wait til december!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's the pic dump starting! I have to run out to a family dinner now, so I'm only posting the first batch of pics. I'll post the rest tonight when I'm back! Many, many more pics to come!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

ecv64 said:


> Just placed my pre order in full for a bronze/olive green model! Cant wait til december!


Thanks so much for the support, it is very appreciated!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Those turned out great!


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent, simply excellent!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking forward to more pics, love the wrist shots!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Great photos, you can start to see the fine detailing like the polished hands and raised hour markers. I also noticed there's a bit of patina on the bronze ........... looking good.

Its also great to see the case back now on the watch in all its glory, it really does compliment it perfectly. When the rest of the colours arrive will we need to see that family reunion. 

P.S.
Brilliant job, very well done.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are truly amazing, so clean and to the point. You are to be commended for such a wonderful freshman effort, I see a bright future for Makara if you keep this up!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking great! Can't wait for the other pics!! I need to decide which dial I'll be preorderibg


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad I have ordered mine . Maybe I need another 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. It is very heartwarming! 

Now, let's get back to business with Bronze / Black:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And... Brown:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Blue! Blue! Blue! Blue! With bronze!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And... Green!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Blue! Blue! Blue! Blue! With bronze!! :thumbup:


Haha, the only one I'm not posting tonight! Doh!

I didn't get a chance to take pictures with the blue dial yet, but will do tomorrow! I'll also try to get some forced patina pictures with all colors tomorrow.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Are you the hand model for those wonderful pictures?


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Simply Great. Thanks for the pictures. Christmas could come.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

After seeing the black versions I thought how can it possibly get better and then you showed us the different colour and I mean *WOW *I was blown away especially with the brown because this is the first brown I've seen that makes the dial look even more eligible than black. Simply stunning, I'm shocked at how good the bronze/brown looks.










If this doesn't become your best seller I'll be surprised.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim, how long is your arm cause we need a family photo. :-d


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Makara said:


> And... Brown:


Love this pic, except for the gaps between the strap and lugs. Are those 22mm straps?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

riseboi said:


> Love this pic, except for the gaps between the strap and lugs. Are those 22mm straps?


I'd say its a 24mm strap which is a bit narrower than normal, I've got a Crown and Buckle strap that's the exact same and have now moved it on to my Victorinox which has a 23mm lug size.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Protos do look great, I agree about the brown dial too ^


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see the blue dial* !!!*


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

OK, now that we have prototypes and the design seems to be final, when can we expect production/delivery? Thanks.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Man those look amazing, december cant come fast enough! Any lume pics coming?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, lume shots would be nice. Can we also see backcase on bronze? I really like all models. They look much better then in renders, well done! :-! But I can't make up my mind: bronze with brown or green dial? Arghhh..


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

TKKAM said:


> OK, now that we have prototypes and the design seems to be final, when can we expect production/delivery? Thanks.





Makara said:


> So, the prototypes shipped last week, I was hoping to receive them on Friday, but they're stuck at customs. Hopefully they'll be released Monday so I can have them Tuesday.
> 
> I did get some decent results with the LoS, at least I think so  I'll post pictures asap, just having some computer problems which makes it impossible for me to post the pictures. They'll come soon enough, worst comes to worst I'll upload iPhone pics lol
> 
> ...


This could make for a very awesome Holiday season!


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the pictures! Great job they look great!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And....we're back!

Let's continue with Blue!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

That SS/Blue rocks! That one is going to see a lot of wrist time from me.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bravo!! Job well done as I see a couple of variations that sing to me. You should and will sell a lot of these watches.
Any Luke shots?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I must admit that S/Steel blue does look pretty special, frankly those new muted colours all work so well and way better than the stronger colours of some other brands.

I willing to bet that at some point you will consider adding a metal bracelet as a option because it's the only thing that could possibly top what's already been done.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And finally, an attempt at forced patina.

This was my setup: warm water, a naked watch, and LoS.










I dissolved a small clump of LoS in the warm water. The water turned yellow. I immersed the whole watch in there. It quickly started to turn black.










After a minute or 2 I took the watch out










It looked almost DLC'ed!










So, I rinsed it...










Let it dry...










While repeating the process on the buckle...




























Now, time for some buffing...










We start seeing some of the bronze color back























































A little more buffing...





































And that's it for today!

Tomorrow, lume shots and any other requests you might have!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going to need to take a break from this thread for a little bit, every time new pictures are posted, I see another one that I want...this watch is like crack.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I know I'm saying this word a hell of a lot but I am more stoked than ever before after seeing the bronze with a patina, as you slow peel back the amount of patina its character just intensifies. Killer watch mate.;-)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Are you the hand model for those wonderful pictures?


Yup, I am. My wrist is 6.75", if that was going to be your next question 



Luminated said:


> Nadim, how long is your arm cause we need a family photo. :-d


Haha, I wish I could, but I only have 2 prototypes: one bronze, one S/S, and many dials and hands. I'm afraid the whole family photo will have to wait until production is complete!



riseboi said:


> Love this pic, except for the gaps between the strap and lugs. Are those 22mm straps?





Luminated said:


> I'd say its a 24mm strap which is a bit narrower than normal, I've got a Crown and Buckle strap that's the exact same and have now moved it on to my Victorinox which has a 23mm lug size.


That's pretty much it. It was a 24mm strap that was actually closer to a 23mm strap... and then I attempted to "vintage-ize" it, which made it shrink even more, and then swapping it a dozen time while taking pictures didn't help either :/



TKKAM said:


> OK, now that we have prototypes and the design seems to be final, when can we expect production/delivery? Thanks.


As 'core attitude' already answered, production will start this coming week, and it should be complete in December, hopefully in time for Christmas! I will do whatever I can to make that Christmas delivery possible!



jopex said:


> Yeah, lume shots would be nice. Can we also see backcase on bronze? I really like all models. They look much better then in renders, well done! :-! But I can't make up my mind: bronze with brown or green dial? Arghhh..


Lume shots coming tomorrow, I'll also take a picture of the caseback in the bronze watch.

You know what I suggest when someone can't decide between 2 colors... Get both! 



Luminated said:


> I must admit that S/Steel blue does look pretty special, frankly those new muted colours all work so well and way better than the stronger colours of some other brands.
> 
> I willing to bet that at some point you will consider adding a metal bracelet as a option because it's the only thing that could possibly top what's already been done.


I'm also very happy with how the muted colors look. I think they work nicely with both cases which is what I was trying to achieve and I was a little worried because it isn't as easy as it might look!

Indeed, I want to have a bracelet option in the future. I think it would be a nice fit. For the S/S it will be doable, not a problem, but for the bronze I'm working on a few ideas to make it possible. I think it could be really cool to have a bronze bracelet... as long as it doesn't stain your whole wrist green!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Yeah the S/Steel is very doable but the bronze is a much trickier one as you will need to coat the inside to limit contact with skin if its at all possible.


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

I am drooling. 
The bronze/blue is beautiful.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I'm going to need to take a break from this thread for a little bit, every time new pictures are posted, I see another one that I want...this watch is like crack.


Haha, which one would you add to your list?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I know I'm saying this word a hell of a lot but I am more stoked than ever before after seeing the bronze with a patina, as you slow peel back the amount of patina its character just intensifies. Killer watch mate.;-)


The patina does give it so much more character, and it's already a bold watch... I can't wait to see a proper example of forced patina, or natural patina, as I admit my attempt is very average  I'm sure you will do a much better job than I did, as you already showed a very nice example with your Benarus!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> Haha, which one would you add to your list?


That's not very nice sucking me back into this Nadim.  Bronze / Black on the Black strap and I would force a super heavy patina. Just thinking about it is making me drool.


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

Bronze Blue #27 already mine! So difficult to make a choice between cases and dials. Any combination is great! I kept saying no more watches this year but this one was a no brainer. 
Those dials!!! I wish I could buy a set of all the dials and do some swapping during the week


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> That's not very nice sucking me back into this Nadim.  Bronze / Black on the Black strap and I would force a super heavy patina. Just thinking about it is making me drool.


LOL sorry, didn't mean to be an enabler  Just teasing, and i'm also genuinely curious as to which combination you would like to add to your already-long list!

Nice plan though, I'd like to see that... Actually, I'll try that soon enough and show you!



Jaime Acosta said:


> Bronze Blue #27 already mine! So difficult to make a choice between cases and dials. Any combination is great! I kept saying no more watches this year but this one was a no brainer.
> Those dials!!! I wish I could buy a set of all the dials and do some swapping during the week


Thanks Jaime for the pre-order, your support is much appreciated 

I'm happy to be in a position where I'll be able to choose any combination, because I honestly would have a very hard time choosing which one to purchase!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> LOL sorry, didn't mean to be an enabler  Just teasing, and i'm also genuinely curious as to which combination you would like to add to your already-long list!
> 
> Nice plan though, I'd like to see that... Actually, I'll try that soon enough and show you!


Well, the SS / Blue & Black will stay clean and on the stock black straps, I will light patina and then allow to naturally age the Bronze / Brown & Green and run those on leather. But having one with a Black dial like this that I would not need to worry about getting jacked up because I could throw it back in some LoS would be sweet.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

After seeing the SS/Blue i can say that i have made the Wright decision.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I am of the opinion the bronze only starts to sing when it's got a patina on it. And this example here with the brown dial is singing hallelujah. lol


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow I'm super jealous of everyone who's getting one of these watches. They came out beautiful! Bravo! Best microbrand watch I've seen come out of this forum.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well shoot, I thought I had my color (bronze/green) all pinned down, but after seeing the bronze/brown I agree with others that this combination is really striking. Hmmmm, now I've got some thinking to do.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

bambam650 said:


> Well shoot, I thought I had my color (bronze/green) all pinned down, but after seeing the bronze/brown I agree with others that this combination is really striking. Hmmmm, now I've got some thinking to do.


Same here.........damn lol


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry I've been MIA today guys, I promise I'll answer all my PM's and messages tomorrow. And of course, I'll post some lume shots as well!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

After seeing the great prototyps any hints about what will all delivered? One strap or two? What kind of box and papers?


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I thought about the color combination I preordered some more after seeing the prototypes and decided to stay with my original bronze/green choice, although I think the bronze/brown and stainless/blue look awesome too.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Well I thought about the color combination I preordered some more after seeing the prototypes and decided to stay with my original bronze/green choice, although I think the bronze/brown and stainless/blue look awesome too.


I actually think all the colour combinations look awesome.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

+1, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I actually think all the colour combinations look awesome.


x2

I'm struggling to find something wrong with any of the color combinations...nothing so far 

I hope this microbrand develops into a serious and established one and continues to make watches like this


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't forget to update the thread title either, Nadim


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Pacient said:


> x2
> 
> I'm struggling to find something wrong with any of the color combinations...nothing so far
> 
> I hope this microbrand develops into a serious and established one and continues to make watches like this


I was saying the same to Nadim, this is only the start. What has been achieved in such a short time is truly remarkable when you consider he has not only developed a new watch, answer all questions, keep everyone up to date and moved house.


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

Silver case, green dial and brown band looks like a sweet combination.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

I will update the thread title and the first post as well, shortly!



msl_laubo said:


> After seeing the great prototyps any hints about what will all delivered? One strap or two? What kind of box and papers?


Right now, the watches will be delivered with the black rubber strap seen in the pictures, probably with the "MAKARA" logo embossed along the strap. I'm trying to source a good brown leather strap at a reasonable price to include as a bonus, but this is proving much harder than I had imagined! The box will be a surprise! And there will also be a warranty card and maybe some instructions on how to properly care for the automatic movement and the watch itself.

Oh... almost forgot to post the lume shots! This is my first time taking lume pics, but I think they came out decent! Enjoy! More pics coming soon!

















BTW, you can see the lume on the bezel is not as strong as on the hands and indices, but this will be greatly improved on the production watches!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Lume shots look great, Nadim! That's great news that the lume on the bezel will be stronger. I may have missed it, but what type of lume is being used on the Octopus?

Also, how are the date options coming along?


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

I ordered a ss/blue and a bronze/black.....after these pics it think I want the brown dial....darn it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Loving them all. Great Lume Shots.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

As far as I'm aware the lume is C3.

Nadim the lume shots are perfect, good and strong just how we like it.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Bronze with green dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, that´s great looking lume!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I haven't visited this thread in a long time and I just can't believe the price? How is this not sold out???


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Great looking lume shots, every picture gets me more and more excited.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Man them lume shots look radio-active , is it safe?


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

The website allows me to select any serial number I want. I'm not committing to buy, just having a mess around. Sorry if this is discussed earlier... What's the go?
I am extremely interested in a Brown/Bronze, but I've spent so much money on watches in the past few weeks. I know I should jump on this quick because I expect the Brown/Bronze combo to sell out very, very quickly.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

kayjf said:


> The website allows me to select any serial number I want. I'm not committing to buy, just having a mess around. Sorry if this is discussed earlier... What's the go?
> I am extremely interested in a Brown/Bronze, but I've spent so much money on watches in the past few weeks. I know I should jump on this quick because I expect the Brown/Bronze combo to sell out very, very quickly.


I believe when you go to checkout, it will let you know if the number you selected is available, if not, you need to select another and try again. The key is you need to move through the checkout process (not just the selection process) to find out.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Lume shots look great, Nadim! That's great news that the lume on the bezel will be stronger. I may have missed it, but what type of lume is being used on the Octopus?
> 
> Also, how are the date options coming along?


Thanks! The lume is C3, brightest available!

As for the date, finally it is going to be a simple date window at 3'. The option is at no added cost, and you will have a chance to add it before shipping. I'm going to have half of the watches made with a date, and the other half with no date, or something close to that depending on demand. Unfortunately, I won't be able to post actual pictures until production is completed. 



Monkeynuts said:


> Man them lume shots look radio-active , is it safe?


Haha, yes it is 



kayjf said:


> The website allows me to select any serial number I want. I'm not committing to buy, just having a mess around. Sorry if this is discussed earlier... What's the go?
> I am extremely interested in a Brown/Bronze, but I've spent so much money on watches in the past few weeks. I know I should jump on this quick because I expect the Brown/Bronze combo to sell out very, very quickly.





core attitude said:


> I believe when you go to checkout, it will let you know if the number you selected is available, if not, you need to select another and try again. The key is you need to move through the checkout process (not just the selection process) to find out.


Actually, you should be able to check serial number availability without going through checkout! Simply browse to the color of your choice and then select a serial number. When a number is available you'll be able to add the watch to your cart. If it is not available, it will display "SOLD OUT" instead of the "ADD TO CART" button, so you won't be able to add an unavailable watch to your cart.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I like a date window but only if it doesn't effect how the watch looks at night so personally I'm not a huge fan of the date at 3, so I would chose without on this occasion but everyone is different.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

All great stuff, Nadim. :thumbup:

When will the date option show up on the site? 

Also, how will it work out for example if half of the watches have a date and the other half doesn't in terms of serial numbers i.e. serial numbers 1-25 have a date and 26-50 don't?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> All great stuff, Nadim. :thumbup:
> 
> When will the date option show up on the site?
> 
> Also, how will it work out for example if half of the watches have a date and the other half doesn't in terms of serial numbers i.e. serial numbers 1-25 have a date and 26-50 don't?


I would have thought since its only engraved on the case back the numbers will just be issued as each watch is sold regardless of whether it had date or not but Nadim would be more able to answer that.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I would have thought since its only engraved on the case back the numbers will just be issued as each watch is sold regardless of whether it had date or not but Nadim would be more able to answer that.


That does make sense lol. However, I don't believe the option to choose a date is available yet unless a note on the site is made somewhere on the buyers part


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> Thanks! The lume is C3, brightest available!
> 
> As for the date, finally it is going to be a simple date window at 3'. The option is at no added cost, and you will have a chance to add it before shipping. I'm going to have half of the watches made with a date, and the other half with no date, or something close to that depending on demand. Unfortunately, I won't be able to post actual pictures until production is completed.


Nadim, is this the correct depiction for date window option? And if so, will the date be Black on White as shown?


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I had to see the colors side by side to confirm my decision (bronze/blue!) and thought the picture might be helpful to others as well. It further confirmed my thought that you can't go wrong with any of the combinations.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Sorry in advance if this question has already been asked...

Nadim, I know you've mentioned having several sets of hands you're trying. The minutes and seconds hands in the prototype pictures seem shorter than what's shown in the renderings. Specifically, the renderings showed the hands going right to the edge of the markers, while the prototypes are quite a bit shorter. Do you know yet what the final production hands will look like?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> I had to see the colors side by side to confirm my decision (bronze/blue!) and thought the picture might be helpful to others as well. It further confirmed my thought that you can't go wrong with any of the combinations.


Never a truer word was spoken and I believe the muted colours is the key to all combinations working perfectly with either S/Steel or Bronze.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Nadim, is this the correct depiction for date window option? And if so, will the date be Black on White as shown?


FWIW, I would prefer the date and hope it will be white numbers on a black background.

Core, would you be so kind as to mock that version up too so we can compare it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> FWIW, I would prefer the date and hope it will be white numbers on a black background.
> 
> Core, would you be so kind as to mock that version up too so we can compare it.


Unfortunately, I didn't do that one, it was from a previous post that Nadim had put up. If I recall, I think he wanted to stick with Black on White so it would better match the indices on all dial colors...but don't quote me on that, i'm working on 4 hrs sleep in the last 2 days.


----------



## obtuse (Sep 7, 2013)

I also took notice of the shorter hands on the prototype and wanted to ask the same question. I sort of like how long the second hand is in the renderings going all the way to the edge of the dial.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Makara said:


> Actually, you should be able to check serial number availability without going through checkout! Simply browse to the color of your choice and then select a serial number. When a number is available you'll be able to add the watch to your cart. If it is not available, it will display "SOLD OUT" instead of the "ADD TO CART" button, so you won't be able to add an unavailable watch to your cart.


Thank you very much! I still can't get over that Bronze/Brown combo. Looks better every time.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I see a ton of photos just going up on their Facebook page. That brown/bronze is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> All great stuff, Nadim. :thumbup:
> 
> When will the date option show up on the site?
> 
> Also, how will it work out for example if half of the watches have a date and the other half doesn't in terms of serial numbers i.e. serial numbers 1-25 have a date and 26-50 don't?


I'm working on it but it will take a little more time. In any case, don't worry, you'll all get a chance to add it if you want it before it's too late!



Luminated said:


> I would have thought since its only engraved on the case back the numbers will just be issued as each watch is sold regardless of whether it had date or not but Nadim would be more able to answer that.


That's correct! There won't be any correlation between serial number and date option. So, you'll be able to keep your serial number regardless of your choice of date or no date.



core attitude said:


> Nadim, is this the correct depiction for date window option? And if so, will the date be Black on White as shown?
> 
> View attachment 1246166


That's correct, and yes, the date will be black on white background. That's how the stock date wheel on the 9015 movement is. And unfortunately, on such a small production (and at such a bargain price!) it is not possible to make a custom date wheel. Otherwise, I would probably have done things differently, such as a white-number-on-black-background date wheel, with the date window at 4' or 4'30... I don't know... but it would have opened up the possibilities to get more creative. Maybe next time 



jmburgess said:


> Sorry in advance if this question has already been asked...
> 
> Nadim, I know you've mentioned having several sets of hands you're trying. The minutes and seconds hands in the prototype pictures seem shorter than what's shown in the renderings. Specifically, the renderings showed the hands going right to the edge of the markers, while the prototypes are quite a bit shorter. Do you know yet what the final production hands will look like?





obtuse said:


> I also took notice of the shorter hands on the prototype and wanted to ask the same question. I sort of like how long the second hand is in the renderings going all the way to the edge of the dial.


I was supposed to receive the other hand set early this week but it's only going to be delivered tomorrow. The new hands should be a little longer, closer to what is shown in the renderings. I will try to post pictures this weekend.

In any case, the hands on the final production model will be fined tuned to look the best possible. The seconds hand will go all the way to the external edge of the minute markers. For the minute hands, I'm re-evaluating its length, now that I see that the huge 5mm domed crystal acts like a magnifier and makes the hands look bigger than they are. Also, with the dial deep inside the case it makes things even trickier. So, with the other hand set coming in tomorrow, it should really help with deciding the final length of the hands. You can trust me that I will make sure everything matches everything, and anyway, you will all see the final production model before I ship the watches out, so if for any reason you change your mind, you can always cancel your pre-order! But I think you will all like the final production model


----------



## obtuse (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks. Really can't wait to have an octopus on my arm in the water. Now just wondering if my other arm needs one too in bronze.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Cant wait to get my two babys home


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Really can't wait to have an octopus on my arm in the water.


Said no diver...ever

Lol


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update Nadim and for taking the time to address all of our questions and comments. A white date on black background at 4:30 would have been awesome but I certainly understand and appreciate your constraints.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Already got my straps in for my bronze/green octopus! Im going to have to change the buckle on the leather strap but i think these will both go with it nicely. I have the hardest time waiting for new watches to arrive so i just start buying things to scratch the itch lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's one to add to your collection










Watch band Meyhofer Locarno 24mm gray green

I've one of their straps and for the price they are great value, comfort and quality.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ooooh...........me likely. Should go very well with the muted green dial. Since you started it, here are some examples of a vintage brown bund strap that I think would also make a good combination.
View attachment 1248173
View attachment 1248152
View attachment 1248153
View attachment 1248154


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a question:

Will the no date octopi have a 9015 without the date wheel, or will it still be there, only covered up?

Oh btw, I'm so glad I pre ordered. Bronze/blue on blue Isofrane... Can't wait!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Very cool straps! I reckon they will match very well with the watch, and I can't wait to see your pics!

Also, I received the other hand set yesterday, I will be trying it out this weekend. I'll post pics if there is anything good to show!



jmackoul said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> Will the no date octopi have a 9015 without the date wheel, or will it still be there, only covered up?
> 
> Oh btw, I'm so glad I pre ordered. Bronze/blue on blue Isofrane... Can't wait!


Yes, on the no-date watches the date wheel will still be there but covered up.

Thanks again for your support Joe!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, apologies if i've overlooked it, but how long with the preorder pricing last ?
Thanks

Chris


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, apologies if i've overlooked it, but how long with the preorder pricing last ?
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Until the end of the month


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Just pre-ordered SS/ Black S/N 40.

Great case design, reminds me of the Seiko Samurai (angular lugs, knurled crown and bezel), with better bezel indicators, just what I was looking for!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ Thanks so much for your pre-order, your support is very appreciated


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Nadim, would it be possible to get a wrist shot of the bronze/green facing the camera straight and not at an angle? I'd like to see it on the wrist with no glare from the sapphire.

A picture like the one below would be perfect. Hope it's not too much to ask!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I must say no matter the combination be it bronze or steel, black, blue, brown or green they all look stunning. I can see many owning more than one and why not when they are all so keenly priced.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, the renderings I could resist for a while but the wrist shots look too awesome. My resistance has crumbled and I went ahead and pre-ordered SS/blue. Will be a nice Christmas present!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> ^I must say no matter the combination be it bronze or steel, black, blue, brown or green they all look stunning. I can see many owning more than one and why not when they are all so keenly priced.


I love the classic timeless elegance of this design, so ya...I ordered one of each color.


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe ... bronze with green dial FTW ...lol


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Nadim, would it be possible to get a wrist shot of the bronze/green facing the camera straight and not at an angle? I'd like to see it on the wrist with no glare from the sapphire.


Ask, and you shall receive 

With patina:








Patina cleaned off:








Someone (you? don't remember!) requested a pic of the caseback on the bronzo earlier, here you go:



















KMCMax said:


> Well, the renderings I could resist for a while but the wrist shots look too awesome. My resistance has crumbled and I went ahead and pre-ordered SS/blue. Will be a nice Christmas present!


Yesss! Thanks so much for your pre-order, your support is very appreciated 



Yeow Jen Hwa said:


> I believe ... bronze with green dial FTW ...lol


Bronze/Green is still the best seller! #13 is yours Yeow, thanks so much for your pre-order!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully i can place my order before the end of the month 
All i have to do now is decide which one to order, was going to be between blue and black but that pic of the green hasn't helped things at all lol 

Chris


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

So glad I picked up a Bronze / Green, that is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Great progress Nadim. Really can't wait for the release, although the anticipation is kind of fun in a strange sort of way.

Still on the fence wrt the date option. But either way I think black text on white suits the dial best. Kind of looks like one of the indices. If black I think may look out of place. All in all a great looking piece, especially that bronze after the patina builds up...drip drip (sound of me drooling  )


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Hopefully i can place my order before the end of the month
> All i have to do now is decide which one to order, was going to be between blue and black but that pic of the green hasn't helped things at all lol
> 
> Chris


Chris, you can always put your pre-order in and change the color later if that is the only thing holding you back. Anyway, regarding the color choice, I know how you feel! Also, imagine being in my position as the designer having to pick between a million colors!



krpster said:


> Great progress Nadim. Really can't wait for the release, although the anticipation is kind of fun in a strange sort of way.
> 
> Still on the fence wrt the date option. But either way I think black text on white suits the dial best. Kind of looks like one of the indices. If black I think may look out of place. All in all a great looking piece, especially that bronze after the patina builds up...drip drip (sound of me drooling  )


Thanks for the kind words! And I agree, anticipation is a lot of fun, although it is painful! It's the same feeling as when I'm waiting to receive prototypes: a weird mix of excitement, anxiousness, impatience, ... 

---

Some more pics, you can thank Pete (Core Attitude) for those:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Man you ain't half left that bronzo in the LoS for a long time, looks like PVD. Maybe this could be a new addition to the line up cause I'm digging that black look.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Makara said:


> Chris, you can always put your pre-order in and change the color later if that is the only thing holding you back. Anyway, regarding the color choice, I know how you feel! Also, imagine being in my position as the designer having to pick between a million colors!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! And I agree, anticipation is a lot of fun, although it is painful! It's the same feeling as when I'm waiting to receive prototypes: a weird mix of excitement, anxiousness, impatience, ...
> 
> ...


Wow that looks nice,
really enjoying seeing this watch evolving from design to finish and your response to everyone has been amazing,
if this was alittle smaller in size I would be on it in a instance ,
but loving it


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> ---
> 
> Some more pics, you can thank Pete (Core Attitude) for those:
> 
> ...


Nadim, that is so cruel. I'm half way in to a 24hr stint but will contact you when I am home tomorrow. I have a question for ya. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

so Nadim, any further thoughts on an optional bronze bezel for those who would willing to pay for that option?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> so Nadim, any further thoughts on an optional bronze bezel for those who would willing to pay for that option?


I wonder is it possible to replace the sapphire bezel insert with a bronze one, that would save having to build a completely new bezel.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I wonder is it possible to replace the sapphire bezel insert with a bronze one, that would save having to build a completely new bezel.





MEzz said:


> so Nadim, any further thoughts on an optional bronze bezel for those who would willing to pay for that option?












Unless Nadim's got some tricks up his sleeve :thumbup:


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great price, interesting design, but too bad it's just too big for me.....


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> ^Man you ain't half left that bronzo in the LoS for a long time, looks like PVD. Maybe this could be a new addition to the line up cause I'm digging that black look.


Haha, actually, it didn't bathe in the LoS for that long, less than a minute. But it certainly didn't help that I had just cleaned it up good, so the bronze was bare naked lol

I also love that blacked out look, and I wish I could add it to the current line-up, but there are already way too many options, especially for a first edition! My list of future colors/options/features is growing and growing...



Monkeynuts said:


> Wow that looks nice,
> really enjoying seeing this watch evolving from design to finish and your response to everyone has been amazing,
> if this was alittle smaller in size I would be on it in a instance ,
> but loving it


Thanks! And I promise there will be a smaller watch in the near future 



core attitude said:


> Nadim, that is so cruel. I'm half way in to a 24hr stint but will contact you when I am home tomorrow. I have a question for ya.


Haha, sorry, I had to try it out 

PS: I just replied to your PM.



MEzz said:


> so Nadim, any further thoughts on an optional bronze bezel for those who would willing to pay for that option?


I wish I could, and I'm sure it would look great, but this is not possible just yet. There are already too many options with the different dial colors, bronze vs S/S, and date or no-date. After this first run is done, I will seriously consider having a batch of solid bronze bezels made that can be swapped with the sapphire bezel.



Luminated said:


> I wonder is it possible to replace the sapphire bezel insert with a bronze one, that would save having to build a completely new bezel.


That could probably be done, and could actually be a simpler solution. But it would also limit design possibilities. I'll still consider it for later, when the first batch is completed and shipped.



R.Palace said:


> Unless Nadim's got some tricks up his sleeve :thumbup:


LOL I wish, but I'll admit right away that there's no surprise coming regarding this, don't want to create any false hope!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

BTW, I'm sending both prototypes to reviewers today and they'll be traveling quite a bit from reviewer to reviewer for the next couple of weeks!

First up are Zach @ WornAndWound.com with the bronze, and Don @ WatchFreeks.com.

Looking forward to reading their reviews


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Makara said:


> After this first run is done, I will seriously consider having a batch of solid bronze bezels made that can be swapped with the sapphire bezel.


I would buy this in 0.0000321 seconds. Being able to swap them would be awesome.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Nadim, are those shown in the facebook final version? the hands (minute and second) look somewhat different from the rendering in the first page, I mean the lengths of them are shorter.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Haha, actually, it didn't bathe in the LoS for that long, less than a minute. But it certainly didn't help that I had just cleaned it up good, so the bronze was bare naked lol
> 
> I also love that blacked out look, and I wish I could add it to the current line-up, but there are already way too many options, especially for a first edition! My list of future colors/options/features is growing and growing...


I'm guessing the ratio and temperature of the mixture might have had something to do with it. LOL

Agree about loving the blacked out look, possibly adding a smoked sapphire to complete the look next run. ;-)

If I was to change anything next time it would be the lume colour, not that there is anything wrong with the C3 just that it would separate the editions nicely.



Makara said:


> I wish I could, and I'm sure it would look great, but this is not possible just yet. There are already too many options with the different dial colors, bronze vs S/S, and date or no-date. After this first run is done, I will seriously consider having a batch of solid bronze bezels made that can be swapped with the sapphire bezel.
> 
> That could probably be done, and could actually be a simpler solution. But it would also limit design possibilities. I'll still consider it for later, when the first batch is completed and shipped.


The solid bezel would be a lovely addition but I honestly think the watch looks brilliant the way it is and probably suit the diver criteria best with the lumed sapphire bezel. It's an option I wouldn't drop in favor of the solid bezel but maybe in the future offering it's dial colour with a matching coloured sapphire bezel though in a stronger contrasting shade might be worth considering like what I've done below as I don't think anyone is offering such a combination.










Hope you like. :-!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Hope you like. :-!


I don't like that...I LOVE that!!! That 1s f*&$*+# beautiful!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I don't like that...I LOVE that!!! That 1s f*&$*+# beautiful!


Glad you approve, imagine if Nadim offered this with future versions that would be great but what would be even greater is that this became an option for existing customers that could purchase it to compliment the black one it came with and why stop there what if you could purchase a solid bezel as well.

The ideas are limitless.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Glad you approve, imagine if Nadim offered this with future versions that would be great but what would be even greater is that this became an option for existing customers that could purchase it to compliment the black one it came with and why stop there what if you could purchase a solid bezel as well.
> 
> The ideas are limitless.


What would be even greater would be that if future versions of the Octopus are released with these options that they be compatible with the first editions as well :thumbup:


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> but what would be even greater is that this became an option for existing customers that could purchase it to compliment the black one it came with and why stop there what if you could purchase a solid bezel as well.


My thoughts exactly! I would buy into that in a heartbeat! Great work on your part with the mock up, and if I know Nadim, he will be looking into this. I know that there are other micros out there that offer it so I would imagine if the demand is there...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> What would be even greater would be that if future versions of the Octopus are released with these options that they be compatible with the first editions as well :thumbup:


That was my thoughts, compatibility is a must. At times I feel I'm coming up with ideas that are putting extra pressure on the guy but its in my nature to share my thoughts and ideas.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just curious, about the date option, all watches on the website look like they have no date, is having one with a date window an option?

Chris


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> At times I feel I'm coming up with ideas that are putting extra pressure on the guy but its in my nature to share my thoughts and ideas.


Well, since we're stirring the pot... anyone else down for a Makara t-shirt with that badass case back on the back of the shirt and a Makara on the left chest?


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

Bronze with a brown face for me.
After seeing (and liking on fb) the forced Patina I was sold on the Bronze version.

My full pre-order is going in today. 
Even after import taxes to the UK its a stonking price!

I'd be interested in a date window too if that ever comes about!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Utred said:


> Bronze with a brown face for me.
> After seeing (and liking on fb) the forced Patina I was sold on the Bronze version.
> 
> My full pre-order is going in today.
> ...





chirs1211 said:


> Just curious, about the date option, all watches on the website look like they have no date, is having one with a date window an option?
> 
> Chris


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Rickyearl said:


> I would buy this in 0.0000321 seconds. Being able to swap them would be awesome.


I would too. Just a little faster though 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

sarasate said:


> Nadim, are those shown in the facebook final version? the hands (minute and second) look somewhat different from the rendering in the first page, I mean the lengths of them are shorter.


Actually, no, these are not the final hands. The minute hand is a little larger and shorter than I'd want it to be, and the second hand is too short. This will be adjusted on the final production model!



Luminated said:


> I'm guessing the ratio and temperature of the mixture might have had something to do with it. LOL
> 
> Agree about loving the blacked out look, possibly adding a smoked sapphire to complete the look next run. ;-)
> 
> ...


Nice, I love it!

You guys are killing me with the suggestions and ideas! These are all things I am considering and that are on my list of ideas for future releases. I do plan on making as much as possible compatible with earlier releases. For example, if I do make a solid bezel model, it will be possible to order the bezel only and retrofit on the original Octopus. Only problem is if I release a smaller model, or one with no bezel.

There are endless possibilities, so I think it will soon be time to start a new design thread! I do have some wild ideas that I want to run by you 



chirs1211 said:


> Just curious, about the date option, all watches on the website look like they have no date, is having one with a date window an option?


Yup, date window is available as an option, but this is not shown on the website yet. I'm planning on having it on the website some time this week. Anyone who already pre-ordered and want to add the option can send me a PM or an email and I will update their pre-order right away!



Utred said:


> Bronze with a brown face for me.
> After seeing (and liking on fb) the forced Patina I was sold on the Bronze version.
> 
> My full pre-order is going in today.
> ...


I'm guessing this is Stew, right? If so, thanks again for the pre-order and I will update your order regarding the date option!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Makara said:


> Actually, no, these are not the final hands. The minute hand is a little larger and shorter than I'd want it to be, and the second hand is too short. This will be adjusted on the final production model!


Thanks, Nadim. I'm in for the bronze/blue. I could not pick one as I like all of them, so my wife did.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Nice, I love it!
> 
> You guys are killing me with the suggestions and ideas! These are all things I am considering and that are on my list of ideas for future releases. I do plan on making as much as possible compatible with earlier releases. For example, if I do make a solid bezel model, it will be possible to order the bezel only and retrofit on the original Octopus. Only problem is if I release a smaller model, or one with no bezel.
> 
> There are endless possibilities, so I think it will soon be time to start a new design thread! I do have some wild ideas that I want to run by you


I'll match your wild ideas and raise you with some crazy ones of my own. lol

Joking aside I can't wait Nadim and of all these projects that have been run on forums I reckon this one has been the most successful design wise, what you've ended up with is a truly stunning looking watch.

I've just thought, if you do offer bronze and coloured bezels on future versions offering retro fitting to existing customers will benefit costs as I reckon the up take for these existing customers might be surprising.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I reckon this one has been the most successful design wise, what you've ended up with is a truly stunning looking watch.


I concur, this is the first time I have ever seen a new project where I thought every option was a bullseye. I believe that this is a perfect example of simplification of design and is what contributed to its wide appeal. It is very easy to "over do" a design in an attempt to "out do" the others, keeping this watch clean, simple, classic, timeless, is what made it a winner for me.

The only issue I see is with the success of this freshmen design, there is a lot to live up to for the sophomore effort, but I have no doubt that Nadim is up to the challenge. ( no pressure buddy  )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Great idea Luminated  Now I want a green bezel and bronze bezel.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Great idea Luminated  Now I want a green bezel and bronze bezel.


Well that decision is up to Nadim but I reckon there's the demand for both options that's for sure. Oh and while I had a bit of spare time this Sunday I did the other colours too.

























Oh and just for good measure here's one with a bronze insert.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Luminated you are killing me!  Great job!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Luminated!! I see the light! You've brought these watches to the next level!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I need to fix the bronze insert version as I'm not entire happy with it. I wouldn't say it lift it to another level as much as offer an alternative look to an already stunning looking watch, I think the idea of have multiple bezels would be a great idea in the future because along with different straps the list of possible combinations is endless.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

In my best Kramer voice...I'm out!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Well that decision is up to Nadim but I reckon there's the demand for both options that's for sure. Oh and while I had a bit of spare time this Sunday I did the other colours too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nadim please make this a reality I would love to get the bronze insert or a green one I'm about to make the pre order of a green with date (i am having a very hard time deciding between blue and green I love blue but I already have a blue dialed bronze watch I will take a second hard look to the pictures and decide).

Luminated ultra thumbs up for you beautiful!!! I love those design and the bronze bezel looks incredible sick!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Nevermind just came back from the site no PayPal so I couldn't order it, anyway think about the bezels for the other ppl who did pre order, bezel options would be great


----------



## miowatches (Jul 9, 2013)

I couldn't decide so I ordered 2! Bronze with black bezel and dial and SS with black bezel and blue dial. These watches tick every box for my tastes.


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Really great looking watches! Too bad my student budget is too low. But I will try to save some cash, because THIS watch, got my attention!


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the watches, Nadim. Excellent work.

I really hope you make some quartz watches in the future. Please keep us quartz fans in mind


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

I for one, would definitely buy a blue bezel for my blue/bronze, that's already on order. I can already imagine it with a matching blue rubber strap!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I fixed the bronze insert for those that are interested and I reckon it's a closer likeness to how it should possibly look if made.










Here's the link to all in a line to compare.
UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread - Page 85


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

samer0214 said:


> I for one, would definitely buy a blue bezel for my blue/bronze, that's already on order. I can already imagine it with a matching blue rubber strap!


I'm in the same boat... I would definitely be in for a Brown, Blue, Green, and Bronze.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I fixed the bronze insert for those that are interested and I reckon it's a closer likeness to how it should possibly look if made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might as well work up a Stainless bezel for the heck of it. :-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> You might as well work up a Stainless bezel for the heck of it. :-d


Your wish is my command.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just ordered the Bronze/Green, #45!! I've been monitoring many recent startups here on WUS and have read about the horror stories some have had with pre orders but given the communication on Nadims part and commitment to listening to others suggestions/requests I feel confident that I jumped on board the right pre order.

I feel that Makara will not fade away like other boutique brands but will make it's mark in the watch market for years to come :thumbup:

PS. Nadim, is there a way to get these shipped NOT using FedEx? I got hit with customs fees when I ordered my Steinhart using FedEx, however, I've received two items from Canada using Canada Post / USPS where I incurred no such fees. Will FedEx tack on some ridiculous fee just because they were used for shipping as opposed to Canada Post / USPS?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Your wish is my command.


Thanks for working that one up, this design looks so good in so many different ways, it's really cool to see how versatile it is.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Thanks for working that one up, this design looks so good in so many different ways, it's really cool to see how versatile it is.


My thoughts exactly, I originally wasn't going to put up images of the different bezel colours but after doing the images and seeing just how great the watch looked I felt it my duty to share with the community. The only bad point is it puts extra pressure on an already snowed under Nadim as you guys are now willing him to make it happen. In my mind what I have done is sow the seeds for possible future developments and how the range could grow and expand, this in my opinion is one of the best looking diver designs to have graced the market for a while it clean and simply just the way it should be.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> My thoughts exactly, I originally wasn't going to put up images of the different bezel colours but after doing the images and seeing just how great the watch looked I felt it my duty to share with the community. The only bad point is it puts extra pressure on an already snowed under Nadim as you guys are now willing him to make it happen. In my mind what I have done is sow the seeds for possible future developments and how the range could grow and expand, this in my opinion is one of the best looking diver designs to have graced the market for a while it clean and simply just the way it should be.


I agree, and I know that he (Nadim) has it together enough to systematically implement the changes that make sense for both the brand and the customer. But how cool must it be to see how much life and growth just this model has ahead of it. I have felt this was a timeless design since the beginning and stated so way back in the thread, but to see the potential ahead of it still just blows me away. I can easily see someone new to watches buying this in their choice of color, and with the band and bezel options, it being their one and only for a long period of time. While someone like myself, whom already has a fair collection of other brands, bought one of each color, mixes and matches for the pure joy of it, and keeps a whole kit consisting of different heads, bezels and bands.

Here is a sneak peek of the box I will be using to keep my collection all in one place.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated, come on, stop ruining the surprise  I'm going to run out of new material to present in the upcoming design thread! J/K buddy, thanks for the renders, they look great, all of them! I think it is great to see the potential for future variations with this case design. I honestly thing there are endless combinations. It will be very, very hard to narrow it down for the next release!



sarasate said:


> Thanks, Nadim. I'm in for the bronze/blue. I could not pick one as I like all of them, so my wife did.


Haha, that's one way to do it! Thanks so much for the pre-order and welcome aboard!



Luminated said:


> I'll match your wild ideas and raise you with some crazy ones of my own. lol
> 
> Joking aside I can't wait Nadim and of all these projects that have been run on forums I reckon this one has been the most successful design wise, what you've ended up with is a truly stunning looking watch.
> 
> I've just thought, if you do offer bronze and coloured bezels on future versions offering retro fitting to existing customers will benefit costs as I reckon the up take for these existing customers might be surprising.


Thanks Kenny! And I agree, I think it is key to make the bezels easy to retrofit. I don't want to be one of those brands that forces you to change the whole system just for a simple change or upgrade. I know I could probably sell more watches by simply coming up with a batch of watches with colored bezels, but I prefer to also offer the bezel alone for those who don't want to purchase another watch but still want the possibility to have the latest options available.



core attitude said:


> I concur, this is the first time I have ever seen a new project where I thought every option was a bullseye. I believe that this is a perfect example of simplification of design and is what contributed to its wide appeal. It is very easy to "over do" a design in an attempt to "out do" the others, keeping this watch clean, simple, classic, timeless, is what made it a winner for me.
> 
> The only issue I see is with the success of this freshmen design, there is a lot to live up to for the sophomore effort, but I have no doubt that Nadim is up to the challenge. ( no pressure buddy  )


No pressure at all 

Thanks Pete for these very kind words. It is very encouraging to hear such comments 



samdwich said:


> Nadim please make this a reality I would love to get the bronze insert or a green one I'm about to make the pre order of a green with date (i am having a very hard time deciding between blue and green I love blue but I already have a blue dialed bronze watch I will take a second hard look to the pictures and decide).


I guess at this point I can pretty much say without a doubt that it is going to happen! It's only a matter of how soon 



miowatches said:


> I couldn't decide so I ordered 2! Bronze with black bezel and dial and SS with black bezel and blue dial. These watches tick every box for my tastes.


Thanks so much for the support!! Ordering a pair is a very wise decision, can't go wrong with a S/S and a Bronze 



psrivats said:


> Love the watches, Nadim. Excellent work.
> 
> I really hope you make some quartz watches in the future. Please keep us quartz fans in mind


I have 3 things on my priority list: a smaller model (40 or 42mm), a quartz model, and variations on the initial design. I have been looking at quartz a lot recently, and if there is enough demand, I will do it!



samer0214 said:


> I for one, would definitely buy a blue bezel for my blue/bronze, that's already on order. I can already imagine it with a matching blue rubber strap!


Ha! I hadn't thought about the matching color strap. That would certainly look great!



R.Palace said:


> Just ordered the Bronze/Green, #45!! I've been monitoring many recent startups here on WUS and have read about the horror stories some have had with pre orders but given the communication on Nadims part and commitment to listening to others suggestions/requests I feel confident that I jumped on board the right pre order.
> 
> I feel that Makara will not fade away like other boutique brands but will make it's mark in the watch market for years to come :thumbup:
> 
> PS. Nadim, is there a way to get these shipped NOT using FedEx? I got hit with customs fees when I ordered my Steinhart using FedEx, however, I've received two items from Canada using Canada Post / USPS where I incurred no such fees. Will FedEx tack on some ridiculous fee just because they were used for shipping as opposed to Canada Post / USPS?


Woohoo, glad to have you with us! Thanks so much for support!!

I know FedEx and UPS charge ridiculous fees, so I will be using Canada Post (which will be transfered to USPS when the package enters the US). I believe USPS has the most reasonable fees (and most of the time, no fees at all  ).



Luminated said:


> My thoughts exactly, I originally wasn't going to put up images of the different bezel colours but after doing the images and seeing just how great the watch looked I felt it my duty to share with the community. The only bad point is it puts extra pressure on an already snowed under Nadim as you guys are now willing him to make it happen. In my mind what I have done is sow the seeds for possible future developments and how the range could grow and expand, this in my opinion is one of the best looking diver designs to have graced the market for a while it clean and simply just the way it should be.


I don't think there is any harm in showing the possibilites for future variations on this design. Especially when I plan on making most parts interchangeable. If anything it creates even more anticipation for this one and the possible upgrades/mods that will come in the future! I think there is enough feedback already to see that there is interest for it, so I will be working on it guys, you can count on me!



core attitude said:


> I agree, and I know that he (Nadim) has it together enough to systematically implement the changes that make sense for both the brand and the customer. But how cool must it be to see how much life and growth just this model has ahead of it. I have felt this was a timeless design since the beginning and stated so way back in the thread, but to see the potential ahead of it still just blows me away. I can easily see someone new to watches buying this in their choice of color, and with the band and bezel options, it being their one and only for a long period of time. While someone like myself, whom already has a fair collection of other brands, bought one of each color, mixes and matches for the pure joy of it, and keeps a whole kit consisting of different heads, bezels and bands.
> 
> Here is a sneak peek of the box I will be using to keep my collection all in one place.
> 
> View attachment 1257946


Exactly!

Oh, and wait till I add a bronze bracelet option... even more possibilities!

PS: Cool box!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> PS: Cool box!!


Thank you so much, about a month ago, a very dear friend of mine whom I had given some cigar boxes gave that to me. I thought it was very cool and as soon as my order reached 4 pieces, I knew it was going to be solely for my Makara's. Just a few hours after posting that picture, I received a phone call from my friend's son telling me he had passed away. He wasn't a watch guy, but he always enjoyed the way I would repurpose those boxes, and started to do so with the ones I had given him, and he gave me that box in the picture knowing that it would work well for my watches. While I'm still in shock at his passing, I already know that it is going to be such an honor to use that box as he intended I do, and every time I look at it, I will be reminded me of one hell of a great guy.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Makara
Oh said:


> Wouldn't it look even cooler with the brand "makara" set into the lid with bronze letters?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Shoot, there's going to be a 42mm version? Just a few days ago I was thinking that 44 might end up being a hair too big for me.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about the possibility of a bronze bracelet for a while now. I have been trying to source out material and get my hands on a milling machine. If this was an option on the Makara I'd pull the trigger in a second. I'm wondering how interest others have in a bronze bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> I've been thinking about the possibility of a bronze bracelet for a while now. I have been trying to source out material and get my hands on a milling machine. If this was an option on the Makara I'd pull the trigger in a second. I'm wondering how interest others have in a bronze bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


EXTREMELY INTERESTED. I'm a bracelet guy myself and truly only resort to leather or rubber when a bracelet is not an available option


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think it would be feasible as it would possibly turn your wrist green as the bronze starts to patina.



R.Palace said:


> EXTREMELY INTERESTED. I'm a bracelet guy myself and truly only resort to leather or rubber when a bracelet is not an available option


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> I don't think it would be feasible as it would possibly turn your wrist green as the bronze starts to patina.


The only way I see it being possible is if the bottom part of the links is Stainless Steel.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

primerak said:


> I don't think it would be feasible as it would possibly turn your wrist green as the bronze starts to patina.





Luminated said:


> The only way I see it being possible is if the bottom part of the links is Stainless Steel.


Absolutely feasible with the SS underside. This would be a first, at least to my knowledge, and something I'd totally pay good money for!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

My personal opinion is that the watch will start to look a lot like a gold watch from the 70s and 80s. I think that either leather or rubber are the only appropriate choice on a bronze watch. You need a little bit of contrast to breakup the yellow.

Purely, my personal opinion of course...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



samer0214 said:


> My personal opinion is that the watch will start to look a lot like a gold watch from the 70s and 80s. I think that either leather or rubber are the only appropriate choice on a bronze watch. You need a little bit of contrast to breakup the yellow.
> 
> Purely, my personal opinion of course...


I don't disagree with you here, personally it wouldn't be my choice but I know others would love a complete bronze package and who knows maybe when I saw it I too would think cool I've got to get that.


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

yes it may start out like a gold watch from the 70's but would morph into something ve.special as the patina developed - no?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

A double layered bracelet would be the best. I was thinking of applying a layer of something like clear nail polish to the underside....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> yes it may start out like a gold watch from the 70's but would morph into something ve.special as the patina developed - no?


I thought about that when writing my post. To me still, it would be too much brass/yellow, I guess I would have to see it patinad before passing a final judgment.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> yes it may start out like a gold watch from the 70's but would morph into something ve.special as the patina developed - no?


This from someone who goes by *"funkybrassmonkey". *

I definitely think that it has some great potential. I'm mostly a strap guy myself partially because I have been spoiled by some truly great bracelets (Omega, Boschett), which only further highlights the flaws in a poorly designed one. I really look forward to seeing what comes of this because I do know that it has been discussed quite a bit over the past few years, and to my knowledge, it has never progressed much past the idea stage.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

You guys know I have been working on a solution to make a bronze bracelet that wouldn't turn your whole wrist green, and where the links wouldn't fuse together to turn the bracelet into a solid piece of oxidized bronze  Well, I think I have come up with a solution that is manufacturable at a reasonable cost ... and that will still look good! I took my idea to the factory and we're working out the details. As soon as they confirm they can make it, I will have a sample made. I don't expect it to be ready before the end of the year though, but I'll show you renders or sketches as soon as possible!



core attitude said:


> Thank you so much, about a month ago, a very dear friend of mine whom I had given some cigar boxes gave that to me. I thought it was very cool and as soon as my order reached 4 pieces, I knew it was going to be solely for my Makara's. Just a few hours after posting that picture, I received a phone call from my friend's son telling me he had passed away. He wasn't a watch guy, but he always enjoyed the way I would repurpose those boxes, and started to do so with the ones I had given him, and he gave me that box in the picture knowing that it would work well for my watches. While I'm still in shock at his passing, I already know that it is going to be such an honor to use that box as he intended I do, and every time I look at it, I will be reminded me of one hell of a great guy.


So sorry for your loss Pete  I am honored that my watches will be kept in that box. Please, make sure to post a picture in due time!



samer0214 said:


> Wouldn't it look even cooler with the brand "makara" set into the lid with bronze letters?


I'm thinking an engraved bronze plate, riveted onto the lid... b-)



LeopardBear said:


> Shoot, there's going to be a 42mm version? Just a few days ago I was thinking that 44 might end up being a hair too big for me.


Nothing is set in stone yet, but eventually yes, there will be a 42mm version. Also, maybe not an exact shrunk down replica of the original, I'd need to hit the CAD software to see if everything can fit together and look right!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Awesome, just put down a deposit!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> So sorry for your loss Pete  I am honored that my watches will be kept in that box. Please, make sure to post a picture in due time!
> I'm thinking an engraved bronze plate, riveted onto the lid... b-)


Thanks Nadim, he was a great guy and one hell of a good friend, it's a real loss and hasn't really sunk in yet. I don't want to get on a soapbox but this is an issue that people need to be more aware of... When you or your loved ones are getting medicines and vaccinations, make sure the person ordering / giving it to you has checked the contraindications! My buddy kicked leukemia's ass for over 2 years only to be killed by a vaccination that he should have never received. I'm not bashing doctors or nurses (I myself am in my 4th year of nursing school for my second career), but sometimes in the hustle and bustle of the business of medicine, things get missed. In this case, it cost someone their life, and has devastatingly changed many others, including those who where involved in approving, ordering, and giving it to him.

As for the the box, I will do my best to do it justice, and will post pics ASAP! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Makara said:


> Chris, you can always put your pre-order in and change the color later if that is the only thing holding you back. Anyway, regarding the color choice, I know how you feel! Also, imagine being in my position as the designer having to pick between a million colors!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! And I agree, anticipation is a lot of fun, although it is painful! It's the same feeling as when I'm waiting to receive prototypes: a weird mix of excitement, anxiousness, impatience, ...
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That thing looks killer. Are they going to come with the same rubber strap you have this one on? I think its a perfect match for the watch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Awesome, just put down a deposit!


Nice, thanks for the support, and welcome aboard!!



core attitude said:


> Thanks Nadim, he was a great guy and one hell of a good friend, it's a real loss and hasn't really sunk in yet. I don't want to get on a soapbox but this is an issue that people need to be more aware of... When you or your loved ones are getting medicines and vaccinations, make sure the person ordering / giving it to you has checked the contraindications! My buddy kicked leukemia's ass for over 2 years only to be killed by a vaccination that he should have never received. I'm not bashing doctors or nurses (I myself am in my 4th year of nursing school for my second career), but sometimes in the hustle and bustle of the business of medicine, things get missed. In this case, it cost someone their life, and has devastatingly changed many others, including those who where involved in approving, ordering, and giving it to him.
> 
> As for the the box, I will do my best to do it justice, and will post pics ASAP!


No way, what a sad story... 



jc-shock said:


> Wow!!! That thing looks killer. Are they going to come with the same rubber strap you have this one on? I think its a perfect match for the watch.


Yup, this is the strap they'll come with!

BTW, I ordered 2 bracelets on eBay yesterday. I just had to see how it looks on a bracelet! I'm not sure about the shark mesh, but it should be interesting. As for the bracelet I think the angular links will fit nicely with the angular case. Can't wait!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah I'm not a big fan of mesh either though on some watches it looks great, the other bracelet looks perfect.:-!


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



core attitude said:


> This from someone who goes by *"funkybrassmonkey". *


what can i say - its a Beastie Boy thing b-)

In think the angles on that bracelet would really suit and with any sort of patina it would look the dogs b***ocks ......that means really good where i come from :-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw this. What are your thoughts fellas?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Just saw this. What are your thoughts fellas?


Thats Strapcode right?

Very interesting indeed, need to check this one out.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Just saw this. What are your thoughts fellas?


I really liked it. Was wondering how long does a typical IP coating last......gonna try it on my Olivier bronze in the meanwhile.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Thats Strapcode right?
> 
> Very interesting indeed, need to check this one out.


Correct. Never seen anything like it before. Very intriguing.



fatehbajwa said:


> I really liked it. Was wondering how long does a typical IP coating last......gonna try it on my Olivier bronze in the meanwhile.


Have you already purchased it Fateh?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Correct. Never seen anything like it before. Very intriguing.
> 
> Have you already purchased it Fateh?


Not yet....wanted some opinions about the life of the IP coating.....but will probably bite the bullet soon.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Nadim........... this is probably already covered somewhere in the 89-pages of this thread, but I'm too lazy to comb through all that so can you please reiterate again what strap(s) will come with the bronze version and will they have a bronze buckle to match the case or is that up to the owner to furnish. I thought I read somewhere in here that a broze crown and buckle are by special request. Could you please explain how that works or has that since changed. I'm just looking ahead to some strap options. Thanks


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Just catching up with this thread, great to see all the fan made renders you guys are gatecrashing Nadim with! I like the green dial bronze with green bezel especially.

Looking forward to seeing some of these on some wrists, a lot of people will have to eat their words that day!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Had my finger on the order button but still can't decide which to get-bronze/black, bronze/blue, steel/blue
Sadly i'm pretty sure i can only afford one 

Chris


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Had my finger on the order button but still can't decide which to get-bronze/black, bronze/blue, steel/blue
> Sadly i'm pretty sure i can only afford one
> 
> Chris


My decision, at least on the case material, was easy. All my watches are SS and I had been wanting a bronze but none were affordable IMO until Nadim came along with Makara :thumbup:

The dial color was a little harder but I made the right choice I'm sure.

First decide what case material you want and then go from there, good luck and I'm sure any choice is a great one


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadly i want one of each case  i have a Magrette but the brass case so would like a true bronze one, and i love the blue dial, just not sure about the bronze/blue combo.
Ideally i'd like a bronze/black & SS/blue but funds won't strech to it at the moment
Guess i'd better decide quick before the preorder deadline 

Chris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The watch looks great and A great deal too!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The watch looks great and A great deal too!!


Glad you found the thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

core attitude said:


> Glad you found the thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


oh yeah and (un)fortunately I found the Maraka shop site too ;-)
I placed an order.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> oh yeah and (un)fortunately I found the Maraka shop site too ;-)
> I placed an order.


You'll be fine, I found it 4 times. :-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Nadim, 

In regards to the lume on the bezel, you had said that the production models will have stronger lume than the weak lume of the prototypes. I'm curious as to how this will be done and why wasn't it done on the prototype? Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Nadim,
> 
> In regards to the lume on the bezel, you had said that the production models will have stronger lume than the weak lume of the prototypes. I'm curious as to how this will be done and why wasn't it done on the prototype? Thanks in advance :thumbup:


I can only imagine it's down to the applied thickness of lume though this is only a guess. That said I've yet to see a sapphire bezel watch with matching strength lumes on the bezel to that of the dial, I wonder has it something to do with the narrow aperture not allowing the light to penetrate the same?

The Raven 44 Deep springs to mind as do the Prometheus Sailfish














And now the prototype Makara









I personally don't have a problem with this because the differing strength gives a depth to the complete dial that adds something.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Had my finger on the order button but still can't decide which to get-bronze/black, bronze/blue, steel/blue
> Sadly i'm pretty sure i can only afford one
> 
> Chris


You're on the right track Chris. Bronze with a blue dials the way to go. Of course I only say that because that's what I ordered! Oh yes, think about pairing it with a blue rubber strap, and you're home free!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

bronze green looks great.... this thread makes for really difficult reading.
It would be great if all the useful info was moved to a "responses thread" so you dont have to wade thru 90 pages of competition entries to read the watch info.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

matthew P said:


> bronze green looks great.... this thread makes for really difficult reading.
> It would be great if all the useful info was moved to a "responses thread" so you dont have to wade thru 90 pages of competition entries to read the watch info.


We have enough guys on here besides Nadim that have been following the thread since inception, myself included, that have been able to answer a quick question or two


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I kinda agree. This thread is a bit messy to deal with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I kinda agree. This thread is a bit messy to deal with


If you want to blame anything then blame it's popularity as we are approaching 100 pages of what I class very positive comments and inputs from the community along with continuous replies for Nadim. What might be worthwhile is opening 'Microsoft Word' and copy/paste all of Nadim's posts and read them but I am sure if you have any questions you can't easily find an answer for just PM him and he'll answer everything quickly.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> If you want to blame anything then blame it's popularity as we are approaching 100 pages of what I class very positive comments and inputs from the community along with continuous replies for Nadim. What might be worthwhile is opening 'Microsoft Word' and copy/paste all of Nadim's posts and read them but I am sure if you have any questions you can't easily find an answer for just PM him and he'll answer everything quickly.


relax buddy. It's as though you have shares in Maraka 
no one is blaming anyone. No know is saying there are negative comments...
I just agree with the other poster that this thread, no doubt due to its popularity, is very long and makes finding information and updates from Nadim a bit cumbersome. I am not gonna start exporting stuff to Word and plus I browse from my phone 95% of the time. 
I don't have any questions. I read the whole thread and even ordered a watch!  so no worries.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Nadim, maybe once you get final models in it'd be a good idea to get the mods to close this one and then to make a fresh thread, both for information and to get some new people?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think an organized threads with latest info would help everyone included Nadim himself so folks don't need to email him for info. He may save time by having to answer fewer questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmng (Oct 22, 2013)

Totally sold by this watch! Decided to jump onto it and order one in brown. And yes. This is my first post!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> relax buddy. It's as though you have shares in Maraka
> no one is blaming anyone. No know is saying there are negative comments...
> I just agree with the other poster that this thread, no doubt due to its popularity, is very long and makes finding information and updates from Nadim a bit cumbersome. I am not gonna start exporting stuff to Word and plus I browse from my phone 95% of the time.
> I don't have any questions. I read the whole thread and even ordered a watch!  so no worries.


Sorry I didn't mean to come across as annoyed with your remarks I actually agree it's difficult to gather the information required, I was point out it's popularity and the fact everyone is very positive about it was the reason why it hasn't been closed like so often happens with new projects and we have almost 100 pages to look through.

P.S.
I'm guessing once the Pre-Order Giveaway period is closed this tread will die with it and a new one will start in it's place.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I dont have any questions, and im not complaining..... I just came to the party late, was interested in the watch as well as how it was being launched/ funded.
Rather than ask questions that had already been asked I tried to wade thru but ran out of time. 
I see that Nadim answered most questions himself which is incredably helpfull / insightfull.
As has been suggested, a cut and paste of his responses would be a good resource for future readers of what is proving to be an exciting watch/ model /company.
Personally I think its great that so many are willing to get behind a new start up with what looks like a very competitive product. 
After the previous "pre order" attempt its been interesting to see how this all developed, i wish everyone success, its a bold new business model.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> You guys know I have been working on a solution to make a bronze bracelet that wouldn't turn your whole wrist green, and where the links wouldn't fuse together to turn the bracelet into a solid piece of oxidized bronze  Well, I think I have come up with a solution that is manufacturable at a reasonable cost ... and that will still look good! I took my idea to the factory and we're working out the details. As soon as they confirm they can make it, I will have a sample made. I don't expect it to be ready before the end of the year though, but I'll show you renders or sketches as soon as possible!
> 
> Nothing is set in stone yet, but eventually yes, there will be a 42mm version. Also, maybe not an exact shrunk down replica of the original, I'd need to hit the CAD software to see if everything can fit together and look right!


That bracelet, if it works out, would be a revolutionary item. So expect to see the Chinese brands make a very similar product in 2-3 months from release. 

I'd be more interested in the 42mm if it were a different watch altogether. But that's just, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm In!






..the domed sapphire got me!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

greybeard54 said:


> I'm In!
> View attachment 1265037
> ..the domed sapphire got me!


I think you've posted on the wrong thread based on the photo. LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

greybeard54 said:


> I'm In!
> View attachment 1265037
> ..the domed sapphire got me!


Oops 

Well done anyways!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right thread, Wrong Pic!






.._better!_


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Hi Nadim........... this is probably already covered somewhere in the 89-pages of this thread, but I'm too lazy to comb through all that so can you please reiterate again what strap(s) will come with the bronze version and will they have a bronze buckle to match the case or is that up to the owner to furnish. I thought I read somewhere in here that a broze crown and buckle are by special request. Could you please explain how that works or has that since changed. I'm just looking ahead to some strap options. Thanks


For now all watches will come with only a black soft rubber strap. I'm trying to source a nice brown leather strap to include as a bonus. I don't want to include a poor strap just for the sake of saying I included one, but that no one will use in the end!

Bronze watches will come with a 24mm bronze buckle (signed). The crown (also signed) is also made of bronze but with a stainless steel insert to avoid problems!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> oh yeah and (un)fortunately I found the Maraka shop site too ;-)
> I placed an order.


Thanks for the support and for the pre-order!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I can only imagine it's down to the applied thickness of lume though this is only a guess. That said I've yet to see a sapphire bezel watch with matching strength lumes on the bezel to that of the dial, I wonder has it something to do with the narrow aperture not allowing the light to penetrate the same?
> 
> The Raven 44 Deep springs to mind as do the Prometheus Sailfish
> View attachment 1263594
> ...


That's correct, it mostly has to do with the thickness of lume. So we're applying more of it on the production version  This is indeed a common limitation with sapphire bezels.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

jmng said:


> Totally sold by this watch! Decided to jump onto it and order one in brown. And yes. This is my first post!


Welcome to the forums! Oh, and thanks for the pre-order!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

greybeard54 said:


> Right thread, Wrong Pic!
> View attachment 1265273
> .._better!_


Much better! LOL

Thanks for the pre-order man!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

You guys are right, this thread is a big mess, and i have obviously been procrastinating big time in cleaning it up by posting all the relevant and updated info in the first post. I admit it, and I'm sorry about it! I really need to take the time to do it :/


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Makara said:


> You guys are right, this thread is a big mess, and i have obviously been procrastinating big time in cleaning it up by posting all the relevant and updated info in the first post. I admit it, and I'm sorry about it! I really need to take the time to do it :/


No need to apologize - you've been busy. 
The fact that you've answered so many people makes it worth digging thru but its a slog..... I just finished.
Watches look great and its an interesting read following the process thru everyone's interaction. 
I'm also surprised by the lack of drama in the whole thread, its a pleasant change to some of the usual pissing matches. Kudo'd to everyones patience on both sides of the key board.

Best of luck with production, I'm not a fan of red font or hands so I'm giving this pre order a miss but i will be actively following your progress.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

My order is finally in though i'm still unsure of my colour choice lol I am sure though that this will be a cracking watch, in any colour 
Also the inclusion of a nice good quality brown leather strap would be a massive bonus for me 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> My order is finally in though i'm still unsure of my colour choice lol I am sure though that this will be a cracking watch, in any colour
> Also the inclusion of a nice good quality brown leather strap would be a massive bonus for me
> 
> Chris


You'd be surprised just how cheap a reasonably good quality strap costs these days, I'm got three from Sectime in the UK ranging from £10 to £23 and each the quality far exceed the cost. In fact I've order one from one of my order watches.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> My order is finally in though i'm still unsure of my colour choice lol I am sure though that this will be a cracking watch, in any colour
> Also the inclusion of a nice good quality brown leather strap would be a massive bonus for me
> 
> Chris


Thanks so much for the order Chris!! I'm also sure that you'll be happy with your color choice!



Luminated said:


> You'd be surprised just how cheap a reasonably good quality strap costs these days, I'm got three from Sectime in the UK ranging from £10 to £23 and each the quality far exceed the cost. In fact I've order one from one of my order watches.


Agreed! I've ordered a few straps from Sectime in the past and I've always been happy with them!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadim, waiting on these reviews is killing me...what's up with these guys, did they take the watches on holiday or what?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Very fair review now up on the prototype. Now I really can't wait for mine to come in. 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Very fair review now up on the prototype. Now I really can't wait for mine to come in. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Just watched it this morning and I agree it was fair. It does look to be the kind of watch which would be comfortable on the wrist, especially with it's shallow back as this will make the watch sit better on a nato as is so commonly used on divers.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Where can I find the review?



core attitude said:


> Very fair review now up on the prototype. Now I really can't wait for mine to come in. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

primerak said:


> Where can I find the review?


Makara Octopus Prototype Overview - YouTube


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a really good looking watch! If the funds were available I would have ordered one already.

Here's to hoping lady luck is with me for the prize draw


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Makara Octopus Prototype Overview - YouTube


 Looking forward to the review of the production version. Looks like the Octopus will be a excellent dive watch at a nice price point.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

I only became aware of the Octopus project about 2 weeks ago. But I'm glad I did as I'm now in for a bronze/brown.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

primerak said:


> Where can I find the review?


Sorry, didn't mean to leave you guys hanging, I literally posted that from Tapatalk as I was walking from my car into an appointment. My apologizes, as I know that others are as excited about this watch as I am, and that being said, my goal was to share the love...I just don't multitask very well. ;-)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

LOL you're such a tease, Pete! 

The bronze prototype review should be up by the end of the week at watch reviews on worn&wound. Zach also told me he's doing another post next week on a topic we all love here, and the Makara should be featured in that article as well.

Unfortunately, it appears the s/s prototype was damaged during shipping on its way to the 1st reviewers so the reviews of that one are cut short  The bronze proto will still make the rounds until production is complete.



MJP said:


> I only became aware of the Octopus project about 2 weeks ago. But I'm glad I did as I'm now in for a bronze/brown.


Thanks so much for the pre-order!!

BTW, for those interested, in terms of pre-orders, currently the bronzos are leading (big surprise lol) with a 3:1 ratio compared to the S/S, with Bronze/Green at the top, but very, very closely followed by the other bronzes.

For S/S, it's the blue one that is leading by a good margin, followed by black, then green, then brown (of which #1 was still available up to recently!)


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> LOL you're such a tease, Pete!
> 
> The bronze prototype review should be up by the end of the week at watch reviews on worn&wound. Zach also told me he's doing another post next week on a topic we all love here, and the Makara should be featured in that article as well.


Now who's the tease...good job on building the drama and anticipation Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm dying to see the bronze review, which model is it Nadim and have you left it with some patina or has it been cleaned off?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Now who's the tease...good job on building the drama and anticipation Nadim.


LOL, sorry, I didn't want to ruin the surprise for W&W readers 



Luminated said:


> I'm dying to see the bronze review, which model is it Nadim and have you left it with some patina or has it been cleaned off?


Zach requested the Bronze/Black. I left it with patina, but it seems like he had already cleaned it up after a day, according to his instagram pics!

Oct 25:








Oct 26:


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

The only question for me is do I order a second one or not 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim, hopefully he will post some pic with and without patina to show their reviewers what it should eventually look like. BTW are my eyes playing tricks because that looks like the brown dial not the black, must be a trick of the light.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

SS Brown but all are good choices


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

MEzz said:


> The only question for me is do I order a second one or not
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


My answer to that would be to consider buying one of the opposite case material then the one you already have, and with a different dial color. With the possible addition of color matching bezels in the near future, and another strap or two, you will be able to put together a plethora of combinations which will make this watch one you won't soon get bored with.

Not to mention, this is one hell of a deal for the setup, you'll be kicking yourself if by the time you decide to pull the trigger, they are all gone.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I just knew it that after posting those photoshops of the watch with different bezel colours would cause Nadim added grief in the future. :-d


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> ^I just knew it that after posting those photoshops of the watch with different bezel colours would cause Nadim added grief in the future. :-d


Ya, but he pretty much said it would be a reality didn't he? That is my recollection, I just don't have time to go back through the thread and quote it as I am trying to get out the door with the family.

EDIT

Found it. I knew it wasn't just a dream.


----------



## Bafanafa (Oct 31, 2013)

Another first time poster. I couldn't help myself and ordered #28 of the bronze/green!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Ya, but he pretty much said it would be a reality didn't he? That is my recollection, I just don't have time to go back through the thread and quote it as I am trying to get out the door with the family.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Found it. I new it wasn't just a dream.


Thanks for the link, I did forget what was said.....a sign of old age I guess. LOL

After re-reading it I picked up on one thing which does add to the allure of the watch and brand as a whole is this retro fit aspect, if Nadim does offer coloured bezels with the next batch of watches and at that time offer these bezels separately he is not only keeping existing customers happy not having to purchase new watches but building a brilliant relationship with his current following that will preach his praises to anyone who will listen.

I suppose at that time he might consider tweaking his dial maybe offering a GMT version.:-d


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Brown Bronze No.6 will be on its way to the UK.

Can't wait!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rodfarva said:


> Brown Bronze No.6 will be on its way to the UK.
> 
> Can't wait!


Nice to see one of these bad boys heading to the uk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, is the give-away over ?
Have not check into this thread for a few weeks .... and boy ! its rather loooong now.

Now the question.... what comes with the package ?
Strap, leather, rubber ?
box ?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried to order ine but not wccepting my discover card. Says yiu take Discover but wont accept it


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Worn&Wound threw their impressions up, and they love it. Congrats on hitting the big time, Nadim!

Introducing Makara Watches | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great review. Congradulations Nadim, looks like you hit a home run. Now I'm thinking I need to preorder another one in addition to my bronze/green #9. Perhaps SS/blue.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in... I have to have one...


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't decide color of dial... Stays with black.
Paid SS black #8.
Will take the date when option avail.
Thanks good communication and information from Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

V.Good review indeed, its great to see a well established outfit being so impressed on what is a first adventure into the industry, clearly Nadim has done his homework well not only with its design and who he's got to manufacture it.

P.S.
Also great to see a proper set of photos as it highlights just how good a design it is, a really handsome watch that has real presence on the wrist. Is I was to be hyper critical of any aspect of the watch it would be the crown, not the design but the fact it appears to be a different bronze mix, if its impossible to get a match it might be better to switch to steel or PVD.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I just read the Worn & Wound intro, again, another very fair write up... and the photos are stunning. I know I have said it before, but I am super stoked for this watch, and think that there are going to be some really bummed out folks who hold off too long and don't get in on this.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Amazing review!
I still haven't ordered one yet as I can't decide on the dial. I have narrowed it down to SS case though.......maybe bronze but more than likely SS. I've got to decide quickly!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

The article points out that the metal mix on the prototype is copper rich so I'm sure once the mix is adjusted the case will more closely match the crown.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> The article points out that the metal mix on the prototype is copper rich so I'm sure once the mix is adjusted the case will more closely match the crown.


I'm sure this little issue will be addressed before they arrive, in any case even against the influx of bronze/brass watches in the last few days I still reckon the Makara is by far the most interesting and unique.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> in any case even against the influx of bronze/brass watches in the last few days I still reckon the Makara is by far the most interesting and unique.


Without a doubt, and one of my favorite lines from the Worn & Wound intro was...



> The watch looks sharp despite its massiveness, *like a cross between a Lamborghini Aventador and a tug boat,* yet no edges protrude or seem like they would snag.


That line just cracks me up, but it is so true and for me, part of the beauty of this watch.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just preordered a SS Black so I'll have to vote for that as my favourite (Bronze with green dial a close second).

Depending on when it arrives, the Makara could be my first ever mechanical watch. I've only worn digital Casios in the past, now I've decided to order three watches in the space of a month or two.

Does anyone know if delivery is due at the beginning or towards the end of December?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I went through several pages here and visited website just couldn't find an update. Has this project reached the order numbers to go to full production and is the the expected delivery date still slated for Dec?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

primerak said:


> I went through several pages here and visited website just couldn't find an update. Has this project reached the order numbers to go to full production and is the the expected delivery date still slated for Dec?


Yes to both


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

indecisive said:


> Does anyone know if delivery is due at the beginning or towards the end of December?


I believe the goal is still in time for the holidays.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I learned about this watch today at W&W. Blown away. I ordered the Bronze/Black and can't wait. I'm one of the people who was burnt on the deposit by the scum bag (oliver) but still have high hopes for Makara. This seems to be a great project!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

MEzz said:


> The only question for me is do I order a second one or not


Should I answer your question, or am I a little too biased? 



Luminated said:


> Nadim, hopefully he will post some pic with and without patina to show their reviewers what it should eventually look like. BTW are my eyes playing tricks because that looks like the brown dial not the black, must be a trick of the light.


I guess your question was answered today in the review. It was indeed the black dial, but with the light hitting the watch directly, the high domed crystal, and with a sprinkle of post-processing (ie. Instagram filters), anything is possible 



Bafanafa said:


> Another first time poster. I couldn't help myself and ordered #28 of the bronze/green!!


That's what I like to hear! Thanks for the support, and welcome to the forums!



Luminated said:


> I suppose at that time he might consider tweaking his dial maybe offering a GMT version.:-d


Oh boy, here we go again... 



rodfarva said:


> Brown Bronze No.6 will be on its way to the UK.
> 
> Can't wait!


Thanks so much for the pre-order!



Monkeynuts said:


> Nice to see one of these bad boys heading to the uk


There's actually quite a few heading to the UK! I should post some stats when this is over, I'm sure some of you are interested in the numbers.



xzqt said:


> Hi, is the give-away over ?
> Have not check into this thread for a few weeks .... and boy ! its rather loooong now.
> 
> Now the question.... what comes with the package ?
> ...


Yes to all!

Giveaway is now officially over, give me a day or 2 to sort out all the entries through the thread, and FB, and ... I will announce the 2 lucky winners very very soon!

As for what's included: a brown leather strap, a black rubber strap, and a nice box 



Bigjamesdean said:


> I tried to order ine but not wccepting my discover card. Says yiu take Discover but wont accept it


Unfortunately, I can't take Discover cards. But I was sure to have removed any Discover logo from the site. Where did you see we accept it? :/



LeopardBear said:


> Worn&Wound threw their impressions up, and they love it. Congrats on hitting the big time, Nadim!
> 
> Introducing Makara Watches | watch reviews on worn&wound


Thanks! I saw the post this morning and I'm very excited and happy to hear that they love it! I love the pics too 



bambam650 said:


> Great review. Congradulations Nadim, looks like you hit a home run. Now I'm thinking I need to preorder another one in addition to my bronze/green #9. Perhaps SS/blue.


Thank you!

Oh, and good idea going for a 2nd one  hehe There are actually quite a few people who ordered one and then email me back a couple of days or weeks later saying they want to order a 2nd one ... or a 3rd, or a 4th one (I won't name names, right Pete? )



marinelite said:


> Can't decide color of dial... Stays with black.
> Paid SS black #8.
> Will take the date when option avail.
> Thanks good communication and information from Nadim.


Thanks so much for the order!

I just put a note on your order regarding the date.



ematthews said:


> I'm in... I have to have one...


I tried to match your nickname with a pre-order, but I failed 

If you already pre-order, well thanks so much! If you're going to pre-order, well, thanks in advance 



Luminated said:


> Also great to see a proper set of photos as it highlights just how good a design it is, a really handsome watch that has real presence on the wrist. Is I was to be hyper critical of any aspect of the watch it would be the crown, not the design but the fact it appears to be a different bronze mix, if its impossible to get a match it might be better to switch to steel or PVD.


I thought I had addressed this issue before, but maybe I didn't. Anyway, of course this is being fixed in production! On the proto, the crown was plated S/S that's why the color is a little off. On the production version the crown will be made of the exact same bronze material (from the same batch of raw material) as the case, and will match perfectly! Same goes for the buckle. Don't worry, I'm way too OCD to let something like this go by 



indecisive said:


> I've just preordered a SS Black so I'll have to vote for that as my favourite (Bronze with green dial a close second).
> 
> Depending on when it arrives, the Makara could be my first ever mechanical watch. I've only worn digital Casios in the past, now I've decided to order three watches in the space of a month or two.
> 
> Does anyone know if delivery is due at the beginning or towards the end of December?


Thanks so much!! I'm honored that you chose the Makara as one of your very first mechanicals 

We're still on schedule for mid to late December. I'm doing my very best to have them out the door before Christmas!



primerak said:


> I went through several pages here and visited website just couldn't find an update. Has this project reached the order numbers to go to full production and is the the expected delivery date still slated for Dec?


Yes, and yes! We're in full production right now 



zznalg said:


> I learned about this watch today at W&W. Blown away. I ordered the Bronze/Black and can't wait. I'm one of the people who was burnt on the deposit by the scum bag (oliver) but still have high hopes for Makara. This seems to be a great project!


Thanks so much for trusting me!  You will not regret it, and I hope I can help forget about the Big-O debacle!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> or a 3rd, or a 4th one (I won't name names, right Pete? )


No shame here, I'm a huge fan of this watch. I try to be subtle about how many I've ordered but the cat will be out of the bag when I start posting pics on the "Show off your MAKARA Octopi" thread I plan on starting for those of us whom have ordered more then one...or two...or three. :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I guess your question was answered today in the review. It was indeed the black dial, but with the light hitting the watch directly, the high domed crystal, and with a sprinkle of post-processing (ie. Instagram filters), anything is possible


Yeah it's amazing how camera trickery can do this, oh and btw the images from W&W are stunning.



Makara said:


> Oh boy, here we go again...


Did I really say that out loud. lol

Oh well you know me Nadim my mind is always on the next big thing.



Makara said:


> I thought I had addressed this issue before, but maybe I didn't. Anyway, of course this is being fixed in production! On the proto, the crown was plated S/S that's why the color is a little off. On the production version the crown will be made of the exact same bronze material (from the same batch of raw material) as the case, and will match perfectly! Same goes for the buckle. Don't worry, I'm way too OCD to let something like this go by


I must have missed that but I knew you would have already been on the ball as every other aspect of the watch is incredible.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

After spending over an hour reading through most of this thread I think I might have to order a Bronze as well...

Nadim, please could you put me down for a date window on my SS Black #05? Now I need to decide A) if I can afford to buy a forth watch before the end of the year (second Makara) and B) if I should go for blue, brown or green with bronze/no date


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

I just places an order for 1 directly after reading he initial impressions on worn and wound.
Got the bronze+black dial. No idea what # though...


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

[QUOTE Nadim, please could you put me down for a date window on my SS Black #05? [/QUOTE]

So a version with a date window is available? Are there any pics of it? (Sorry, I haven't ready all 97 pages!).


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

zznalg said:


> So a version with a date window is available? Are there any pics of it? (Sorry, I haven't ready all 97 pages!).


Only the mock up so far...and this is it.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

I just placed my order for a Bronze/Green! I'm really excited!

How do I go about requesting a date window? Will there be a delay on the date window models?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Would be nice to know if the date can be added to orders.

I'm tempted to add a SS to my bronze,mmmmmm........


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rodfarva said:


> Would be nice to know if the date can be added to orders.
> 
> I'm tempted to add a SS to my bronze,mmmmmm........


It can. Send Nadim a PM with your LE# and hell make a note


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> It can. Send Nadim a PM with your LE# and hell make a note


Thank you sir.


----------



## PMY (Oct 20, 2011)

One more bronze/green of the market. Love the idea that there will be only 49 other watches just like this in the world. (For a while anyway. I'm sure the market will demand more soon enough.) 

Not attached to any particular number, so since my old baseball number was taken, and they don't go high enough for my old football number, went with my age when I bought my first bronze watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

I read the review on W&W yesterday and clicked the pre-order button before I knew what I was doing. This is the best bang-for-buck watch I have ever come across! I picked the Black/Bronze combo (#25 as I've turned 25 earlier this year) and can't wait to wear it in the salt water where it belongs  My biggest congratulations for such an outstanding product mate!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Steve_Mox said:


> I read the review on W&W yesterday and clicked the pre-order button before I knew what I was doing. This is the best bang-for-buck watch I have ever come across! I picked the Black/Bronze combo (#25 as I've turned 25 earlier this year) and can't wait to wear it in the salt water where it belongs  My biggest congratulations for such an outstanding product mate!


Haha Steve...exactly what I did


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Nadim, how many other orders (if any) have come from Down-Under? Or am I the first Aussie?


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nadim: I wasn't aware that the request for the date option is being placed now. I ordered Bronze/Blue #50, and would like the date option please. PM sent as well. Can't wait for the watches to start shipping. Thank you.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished replying to all PM's and emails. It's time to call it a night! I'll get back to this thread tomorrow morning!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nadim: I pre-ordered the bronze/green 







dial (#16) and hoping to have the date window option also! Will PM you too confirm! Thanks for putting this future diver classic together and I too can't wait for Dec./Jan. for these to roll out!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Pondering whether to have the date option too 

Chris


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Me ordered a Bronze/Blue one after reading the review on W&W too. Was wonder how much lighter the color would be for the production unit?

Sent by the yellow minions.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

when does the preorders end?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hong Jia said:


> Me ordered a Bronze/Blue one after reading the review on W&W too. Was wonder how much lighter the color would be for the production unit?
> 
> Sent by the yellow minions.


Are you meaning the case without patina? If so here's how it looks.


























Obviously this is the pre-production watch and things like hands and crown will be different but it should help you get a feel for what you will see when you open the box.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> when does the preorders end?


I think it's very soon, clearly it has to be finished when deliveries start which I think Nadim said will be starting early to mid December.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> No shame here, I'm a huge fan of this watch. I try to be subtle about how many I've ordered but the cat will be out of the bag when I start posting pics on the "Show off your MAKARA Octopi" thread I plan on starting for those of us whom have ordered more then one...or two...or three. :-d:-d:-d:-d


Can't wait to see the pics in this upcoming thread! And of course, I'll be contributing as well 



indecisive said:


> After spending over an hour reading through most of this thread I think I might have to order a Bronze as well...
> 
> Nadim, please could you put me down for a date window on my SS Black #05? Now I need to decide A) if I can afford to buy a forth watch before the end of the year (second Makara) and B) if I should go for blue, brown or green with bronze/no date


Your nickname is indeed very relevant to your post 

No problem about the date, I added a note on your order. BTW, thanks for the support!



mikeylacroix said:


> I just places an order for 1 directly after reading he initial impressions on worn and wound.
> Got the bronze+black dial. No idea what # though...


Thanks so much for the pre-order! Also, if I'm not mistaken, we did reserve a # of your choice after you sent an email, right? If not, then feel free to contact me!



Mobil1Mach said:


> I just placed my order for a Bronze/Green! I'm really excited!
> 
> How do I go about requesting a date window? Will there be a delay on the date window models?


No delay on the date models, all watches will be ready at the same time! Just email me or PM me with your order number and I'll add the date option for you.



PMY said:


> One more bronze/green of the market. Love the idea that there will be only 49 other watches just like this in the world. (For a while anyway. I'm sure the market will demand more soon enough.)
> 
> Not attached to any particular number, so since my old baseball number was taken, and they don't go high enough for my old football number, went with my age when I bought my first bronze watch.


Thanks so much for the support!



Steve_Mox said:


> I read the review on W&W yesterday and clicked the pre-order button before I knew what I was doing. This is the best bang-for-buck watch I have ever come across! I picked the Black/Bronze combo (#25 as I've turned 25 earlier this year) and can't wait to wear it in the salt water where it belongs  My biggest congratulations for such an outstanding product mate!





Steve_Mox said:


> Nadim, how many other orders (if any) have come from Down-Under? Or am I the first Aussie?


Thanks for the kind words Steve, and thanks for the support!!

I went over the pre-orders quickly and there are roughly a dozen Makara watches heading for Australia!



samer0214 said:


> Nadim: I wasn't aware that the request for the date option is being placed now. I ordered Bronze/Blue #50, and would like the date option please. PM sent as well. Can't wait for the watches to start shipping. Thank you.


PM replied, date option added  Thanks again!



watchobs said:


> Nadim: I pre-ordered the bronze/green dial (#16) and hoping to have the date window option also! Will PM you too confirm! Thanks for putting this future diver classic together and I too can't wait for Dec./Jan. for these to roll out!


PM replied, date option added  Thanks again!



Hong Jia said:


> Me ordered a Bronze/Blue one after reading the review on W&W too. Was wonder how much lighter the color would be for the production unit?
> 
> Sent by the yellow minions.


Haha, best Tapatalk signature ever!

The color will be pretty much like on the pictures Luminated posted above.



primerak said:


> when does the preorders end?





Luminated said:


> I think it's very soon, clearly it has to be finished when deliveries start which I think Nadim said will be starting early to mid December.


I originally planned on closing the pre-order on Oct 31st, but since there were a few reviews coming up (and there are still a few lined-up), I decided to extend the pre-order up until the end of November. There are a few colors which will probably be sold old before then though! I'll keep the first 2 weeks of December to prepare for delivery, confirming shipping details with everyone, preparing packing material, shipping labels, etc...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

hey nadim
yep, we got #26 put aside for me. thank u for that!


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Are you meaning the case without patina? If so here's how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Luminated for the heads up. I was pretty attracted to the darker tones on the piece reviewed by W&W though. I am looking forward to receiving the watch.

Sent by the yellow minions.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Hong Jia said:


> I was pretty attracted to the darker tones on the piece reviewed by W&W though.


That was just patina that had developed, it is the same case in all the photos, some had patina and some didn't.


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi GUYS . Rob here from South Africa . I have been following this thread for about a week now , decided to register as this is such a great forum . Anybody have any pics of the Octopus with a stainless steel bracelet , I think that it would look brilliant imo .


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Hi GUYS . Rob here from South Africa . I have been following this thread for about a week now , decided to register as this is such a great forum . Anybody have any pics of the Octopus with a stainless steel bracelet , I think that it would look brilliant imo .


The watch is still in production. Mentions about the future possibility of a bracelet have been discussed but nothing is concrete yet. Hope this helps and welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Are the Miyota movements pretty accurately pre calibrated or is this something (that in time) you would need to calibrate yourself ?


----------



## RJC0505 (Nov 5, 2013)

I immediately liked the bronze/black as soon as I saw it, but I then debated purchasing the watch because of the 44mm size (and the 52mm L2L) as I have never thought of buying a watch this size and thought I would never go bigger than 42mm. In the meantime, I've enjoyed reading through this thread and seeing all the positive comments and interaction here. Finally, I made the leap (and liked the watch design too much) so I placed my order today. December can't get here soon enough now!


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

PM sent to add date window to order 1124.

Thanks for your excellent service and involvement with your customers!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just ordered a SS blue dial #25 after a fellow WUS KL based member said they were getting one and after checking out the CAD pics didnt think much of it but then found the real world pics and ordered straight away as at for the money it is a a great deal. Havent read all through the 100 pages of posts but noticed something about the chance of a date being added - if it is, have sent a PM to Makara to see if possible.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow - haven't checked this thread for while and it's all kicked off! Looks amazing in the flesh!

Order placed for Brown/Bronze #10. Would like to have the date option if possible.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MadeOfCheese said:


> Wow - haven't checked this thread for while and it's all kicked off! Looks amazing in the flesh!
> 
> Order placed for Brown/Bronze #10. Would like to have the date option if possible.


Yeah Bronze/Brown is my personal favorite too and I reckon once the patina kicks in it will look stellar.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Yeah Bronze/Brown is my personal favorite too and I reckon once the patina kicks in it will look stellar.


Good to hear. It's a bit fraught deciding which combo to go for. Most people seem to favour the green, so I went out on a bit of a limb with the brown...


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

For anyone who may have missed it, a date option is available. Just PM your request to Makara with your color combo and watch number and Nadim will take care of it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MadeOfCheese said:


> Good to hear. It's a bit fraught deciding which combo to go for. Most people seem to favour the green, so I went out on a bit of a limb with the brown...


Green is a good combination too but in my opinion because Nadim has went for muted colours I reckon brown will be the dark horse here, I've little doubt that when the patina develops it will be a stunner.

But why use words when a photo tells it better


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I reckon brown will be the dark horse here, I've little doubt that when the patina develops it will be a stunner.
> img]http://i.imgur.com/EVkavou.png[/img]


I agree, that is a great combo, definitely happy that I grabbed one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Where will the date be located on the dial?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Where will the date be located on the dial?


3 o'clock


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What is the color of the date wheel?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> 3 o'clock


Thank you. I may have to pass then. I prefer date at 6 or ND. I think I'll keep my order as a ND.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dpage said:


> What is the color of the date wheel?


Black on white. Standard.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i somewhat like the bronze with brown dial, if only the brown was a little darker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everdying said:


> i somewhat like the bronze with brown dial, if only the brown was a little darker.


It'll patina!!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It'll patina!!


not the dial.
when the bronze finally tarnishes, at least a darker brown dial would look nicer.
the current brown now looks like it has abit more green mixed into it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops! Sorry  
I agree, the dial colors are a bit light/faded and I really wanted a green bronze but this hue doesn't work for me. In the end only the brown worked for me, even if it is too light IMO. But I think it'll work even better after the bronze patina and provides contrast with the lighter dial.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Date or no date hmmmm. Wouldn't mind one but think it could throw the dial balance off. Can any of you photoshop wizards mock up a date window for brown dial SS case? ;-)


core attitude said:


> Only the mock up so far...and this is it.
> 
> View attachment 1269714


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Is the giveaway still over or has it been prolonged along with preorders?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i somewhat like the bronze with brown dial, if only the brown was a little darker.


Most other brands use darker hues so it's nice to have something different and I'm of the opinion that once you finally see them in person I think everyone will be pleasantly surprised and thankful it is this muted colour.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

So Nadim...do we both get special gifts for this?   



jsj11 said:


> Just ordered a SS blue dial #25 after a fellow WUS KL based member said they were getting one and after checking out the CAD pics didnt think much of it but then found the real world pics and ordered straight away as at for the money it is a a great deal. Havent read all through the 100 pages of posts but noticed something about the chance of a date being added - if it is, have sent a PM to Makara to see if possible.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Black on white. Standard.


Thanks, so this is a white background and black numbers?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dpage said:


> Thanks, so this is a white background and black numbers?


Yeah this is standard Miyota 9015 spec, anything else would add to the overall price but since the 3,6,9 hour markings are both rectangular and white this black on white works best anyway.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

just pre-ordered the bronze/green so excited! just pm'd you to have the date option, thanks


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

primerak said:


> Date or no date hmmmm. Wouldn't mind one but think it could throw the dial balance off. Can any of you photoshop wizards mock up a date window for brown dial SS case? ;-)


If it looks like that mockup then I think the date dial will be nicely balanced.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the ND looks much cleaner especially on the bronze. 
Any idea when the draw will be?


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I had previously read numerous pages...got sucked in...placed an order...just reread all 103 pages...and couldn't be happier with my decision! Thanks, Nadim!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Pre ordered one green Bronze. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> I think the ND looks much cleaner especially on the bronze.
> Any idea when the draw will be?


I agree but if it's to be done then this way is by far the best.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

i liked the stainless steel with black dial


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, the action is really picking up now that we are approaching delivery date 

If the trend continues, Bronze/Black will be sold out this weekend, and the other bronzes will be sold out next week!! Thanks so much for the support everyone 

I've been innundated with emails and PM's, which I'm just done replying for the day. I'm taking a break and I will be back here in a 2-3 hours to reply to all the messages here!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Hi GUYS . Rob here from South Africa . I have been following this thread for about a week now , decided to register as this is such a great forum . Anybody have any pics of the Octopus with a stainless steel bracelet , I think that it would look brilliant imo .





R.Palace said:


> The watch is still in production. Mentions about the future possibility of a bracelet have been discussed but nothing is concrete yet. Hope this helps and welcome to the forum :thumbup:


I will have pictures with an aftermarket bracelet soon. I ordered this bracelet on ebay, and it should be here any day now. It should give a good idea of how it would look like on a bracelet and if I should develop a proper bracelet for the Makara Octopus.












Robert Prideaux said:


> Are the Miyota movements pretty accurately pre calibrated or is this something (that in time) you would need to calibrate yourself ?


From experience, the Miyota movements are very accurate. I've only read great things about the 9015.



RJC0505 said:


> I immediately liked the bronze/black as soon as I saw it, but I then debated purchasing the watch because of the 44mm size (and the 52mm L2L) as I have never thought of buying a watch this size and thought I would never go bigger than 42mm. In the meantime, I've enjoyed reading through this thread and seeing all the positive comments and interaction here. Finally, I made the leap (and liked the watch design too much) so I placed my order today. December can't get here soon enough now!


Thanks so much! Indeed, the wait is killing us all!



jsj11 said:


> Just ordered a SS blue dial #25 after a fellow WUS KL based member said they were getting one and after checking out the CAD pics didnt think much of it but then found the real world pics and ordered straight away as at for the money it is a a great deal. Havent read all through the 100 pages of posts but noticed something about the chance of a date being added - if it is, have sent a PM to Makara to see if possible.


Thanks so much for the pre-order, and yes, the date at 3' is available. I replied to your PM earlier 



MadeOfCheese said:


> Wow - haven't checked this thread for while and it's all kicked off! Looks amazing in the flesh!
> 
> Order placed for Brown/Bronze #10. Would like to have the date option if possible.


Thank you!! And yes, date option added as per your request 



MadeOfCheese said:


> Good to hear. It's a bit fraught deciding which combo to go for. Most people seem to favour the green, so I went out on a bit of a limb with the brown...


Having seen all the combos in real, I honestly think they all look great and I would have a really hard time decided which one to go for! Right now, Bronze/Black is the most popular (almost sold out!) with Bronze/Green following.



primerak said:


> Date or no date hmmmm. Wouldn't mind one but think it could throw the dial balance off. Can any of you photoshop wizards mock up a date window for brown dial SS case?


I was going to post the rendering right now, but it seems I messed up the design file. I have to get a backup out to find the an older, not-messed-up file. Will post tomorrow!



jacklake said:


> Is the giveaway still over or has it been prolonged along with preorders?


Giveaway is officially closed now. Winners will be announced very soon. I wanted to announced them earlier this week but I didn't get a chance to do it yet!



mikeylacroix said:


> So Nadim...do we both get special gifts for this?


Haha, I wish I could, but if I did this, I would have to give everyone special gifts for referring other people and I would never see the end of it 



Pinkelle21 said:


> just pre-ordered the bronze/green so excited! just pm'd you to have the date option, thanks


Thanks so much for the support! PM replied 



Blue bird said:


> I think the ND looks much cleaner especially on the bronze.
> Any idea when the draw will be?


I'll announce the winners this weekend!



pcirelli said:


> I had previously read numerous pages...got sucked in...placed an order...just reread all 103 pages...and couldn't be happier with my decision! Thanks, Nadim!


Glad to have your on board! Thanks for the pre-order!



Will_f said:


> Pre ordered one green Bronze. Looking forward to it.


Thanks so much for the pre-order! Can't wait to start shipping them out


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> Thanks so much for the pre-order! Can't wait to start shipping them out


Me too. I had a brass Maranez that I really liked but I gave it away to a good friend. I guess karma paid me back because I like the Makara case and movement way better.


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Cant wait to see this Nadim


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Got the brother to order one for himself which is some feat if you knew him as he seldom parts with his money and it's usually for a Rolex or Breitling but what he saw and the review from Watch & Wound convinced him that he'd love this beauty. So another Bronze/Blue bites the dust.


----------



## dmgreen11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bronze / Blue #19 is no longer available. Been kicking this one around for awhile now. L2L size is a concern, but figured I'd give it a run as I like the rest of the timepiece quite a bit. Hope to have it in time for a Jan vacation.

Darren


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just ordered bronze/black , glad I got in on this and hopefully will have delivered before Christmas . So much for for the not buying anymore watches this year promise to the wife !


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Just ordered bronze/black , glad I got in on this and hopefully will have delivered before Christmas . So much for for the not buying anymore watches this year promise to the wife !


Congratulations and welcome to the family.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> So much for for the not buying anymore watches this year promise to the wife !


I promised the wife the same thing along with being faithful, luck for her I'm an ugly git. LOL


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the family.


Cheers !


----------



## Ec1888cfc (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice watch I might get one for Christmas hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Any updates?

Id love to see some progress shots.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Id love to see some progress shots.


I think the next shots you'll see will be production examples.


----------



## Ec1888cfc (Oct 29, 2013)

Is international shipping available ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Ec1888cfc said:


> Is international shipping available ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres quite a few purchases from the UK, Europe and as far away as Australia so yes International delivery is available.


----------



## Ec1888cfc (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Got the brother to order one for himself which is some feat if you knew him as he seldom parts with his money and it's usually for a Rolex or Breitling but what he saw and the review from Watch & Wound convinced him that he'd love this beauty. So another Bronze/Blue bites the dust.


Awesome, Ken! Thanks for the help, and you know I'll be waiting for a picture of the pair  In fact, I'll be waiting for group shots from everyone who ordered more than 1 whether they're combined order with friends, or orders for gifts, etc... In fact, I'll be waiting for pictures from everyone 



dmgreen11 said:


> Bronze / Blue #19 is no longer available. Been kicking this one around for awhile now. L2L size is a concern, but figured I'd give it a run as I like the rest of the timepiece quite a bit. Hope to have it in time for a Jan vacation.


Thanks for the pre-order Darren!! I'll do my best so you have it on your vacation, and I hope to see pictures of the Octopus in its natural environment 



Dino7 said:


> Just ordered bronze/black , glad I got in on this and hopefully will have delivered before Christmas . So much for for the not buying anymore watches this year promise to the wife !


Thanks so much for the support! And sorry for being an enabler of our common addiction 



Mobil1Mach said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Id love to see some progress shots.


I'd love that too  I'm waiting on an update from the factory soon. I'll ask them for pictures taken during the production process and I'll share them here as soon as I receive any. I should have production samples soon as well! Can't wait!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

love the dial..do you think this watch would suit a 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm taking the plunge with a wrist that's about 6.3, so I sure hope so! More seriously, the case appears like it'll wear smaller than other 44s, especially with the short L2L, and if it looks a bit too big I'll probably relegate it to working with long sleeves but still keep it - it's too good looking to consider passing on.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sabarig said:


> love the dial..do you think this watch would suit a 6.5 inch wrist?





LeopardBear said:


> I'm taking the plunge with a wrist that's about 6.3, so I sure hope so! More seriously, the case appears like it'll wear smaller than other 44s, especially with the short L2L, and if it looks a bit too big I'll probably relegate it to working with long sleeves but still keep it - it's too good looking to consider passing on.


Hope I ain't wrong here but I think I recall reading Nadim has only a 6.5" wrist and it looked fine on him.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Close enough  I'm at 6.75 approximately and the watch wears great. I'm sure it will be totally fine at 6.3" or 6.5"!


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone remember which page the rendering of the date window appeared? Still trying to decide and couldn't find it going back through the posts.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Awesome, Ken! Thanks for the help, and you know I'll be waiting for a picture of the pair  In fact, I'll be waiting for group shots from everyone who ordered more than 1 whether they're combined order with friends, or orders for gifts, etc... In fact, I'll be waiting for pictures from everyone


Brilliant idea Nadim, when deliveries start we need to start a thread posting pictures of us wearing our watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LeopardBear said:


> I'm taking the plunge with a wrist that's about 6.3, so I sure hope so! More seriously, the case appears like it'll wear smaller than other 44s, especially with the short L2L, and if it looks a bit too big I'll probably relegate it to working with long sleeves but still keep it - it's too good looking to consider passing on.


Just FYI, there is nothing short about the L2L, it's a solid 52mm on a fairly large watch


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in, 
just put in the deposit for a Bronze + Olive watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just FYI, there is nothing short about the L2L, it's a solid 52mm on a fairly large watch


52mm is the norm for a 44mm case size but I find when a watch has a shallow caseback it wears more comfortable and I'm glad that the Octopus has a shallow one.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Hi there, I too ordered one today, Paid in Full... the Blue dial with Bronze Case #25/50. After careful deliberation, I decided to change my order to the green dial with bronze case, #25/50. I emailed you a few hours ago asking that you please acknowledge this request if it is possible to do so. Like the rest of us, I'm sure you are busy and no big deal if you haven't read the email yet or had a chance to respond. I'm just writing on here as a follow up in case somehow you missed my email. Thanks to you and the community here and I'm looking forward to seeing my watch! -Brandon


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I am sure Nadim will take care of you. he has been providing top notch customer service throughout this whole process. Hang tight just a bit and I am certain he will acknowledge your request. And welcome to the forums, it's a great group here with a wealth of information to offer, enjoy!



meinuhr said:


> Hi there, I too ordered one today, Paid in Full... the Blue dial with Bronze Case #25/50. After careful deliberation, I decided to change my order to the green dial with bronze case, #25/50. I emailed you a few hours ago asking that you please acknowledge this request if it is possible to do so. Like the rest of us, I'm sure you are busy and no big deal if you haven't read the email yet or had a chance to respond. I'm just writing on here as a follow up in case somehow you missed my email. Thanks to you and the community here and I'm looking forward to seeing my watch! -Brandon


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Ruthless750 said:


> I'm in,
> just put in the deposit for a Bronze + Olive watch.


Welcome aboard! Thanks for the pre-order!



meinuhr said:


> Hi there, I too ordered one today, Paid in Full... the Blue dial with Bronze Case #25/50. After careful deliberation, I decided to change my order to the green dial with bronze case, #25/50. I emailed you a few hours ago asking that you please acknowledge this request if it is possible to do so. Like the rest of us, I'm sure you are busy and no big deal if you haven't read the email yet or had a chance to respond. I'm just writing on here as a follow up in case somehow you missed my email. Thanks to you and the community here and I'm looking forward to seeing my watch! -Brandon


Thanks for the pre-order! I just replied to your email a few minutes ago. Done. No problem at all changing from Bronze/Blue to Bronze/Green!


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Makara said:


> Welcome aboard! Thanks for the pre-order!
> 
> Thanks for the pre-order! I just replied to your email a few minutes ago. Done. No problem at all changing from Bronze/Blue to Bronze/Green!


THANK YOU... WHAT THE OTHER MEMBERS SAID ABOUT YOU IS CORRECT!


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you!

Wow, really makes the decision difficult. Looks great both ways. I cant decide! Augh, Dang you for giving us options! 



Makara said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 1279994


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick sunday morning update to announce that Bronze/Black is officially SOLD OUT!

Bronze/Green will follow very soon 

Production is still underway, and I should have a packaging sample some time next week. Will post pics as soon as possible. I think you guys will like it!


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheers for the update Nadim, getting very excited!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> Production is still underway, and I should have a packaging sample some time next week. Will post pics as soon as possible. I think you guys will like it!


I'm very much looking forward to seeing the final version. In an attack of WISness, I bought a new macro lens so when the watch arrives I can shoot a bunch of gorgeous pictures and make those who didn't order one before they sold out really sad. 

On a side note, I would have thought green/bronze would sell out first, but then again I'm a fashion challenged engineer.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Makara said:


> Just a quick sunday morning update to announce that Bronze/Black is officially SOLD OUT!


Congrats, Nadim!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Makara said:


> Just a quick sunday morning update to announce that Bronze/Black is officially SOLD OUT!
> 
> Bronze/Green will follow very soon
> 
> Production is still underway, and I should have a packaging sample some time next week. Will post pics as soon as possible. I think you guys will like it!


Thats great news man, it's good to see all your hard work and time is being worth it


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> Just a quick sunday morning update to announce that Bronze/Black is officially SOLD OUT!
> 
> Bronze/Green will follow very soon
> 
> Production is still underway, and I should have a packaging sample some time next week. Will post pics as soon as possible. I think you guys will like it!


Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pics, I love to see this whole project coming together.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Just a quick sunday morning update to announce that Bronze/Black is officially SOLD OUT!
> 
> Bronze/Green will follow very soon
> 
> Production is still underway, and I should have a packaging sample some time next week. Will post pics as soon as possible. I think you guys will like it!


I always say you get out what you put in and frankly you fully deserve to reap your well earned rewards. It's been a long journey which we all have been privilege to be a part of and now it's nearing the end we all can't wait to see, wear and enjoy these beauties we all feel we intimately know already. For you I feel a well earned rest is deserved but I get the feeling you aren't the type to rest on your laurels. ;-)


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Not only intimately know but in some cases--you more than probably anyone else, Luminated--members have contributed to the design. It'll be a special feeling for those people to wear a watch that bears their influence.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

I'm long late to the party and there's a lot of pages but are all these watches sold out already?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

arejay said:


> I'm long late to the party and there's a lot of pages but are all these watches sold out already?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, you are still in time for the party! Head on over to the website and join the fun.


----------



## 619 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Just placed order on Bronze/Green. 
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



619 said:


> Just placed order on Bronze/Green.
> Can't wait to see it.


Great combination, these are going to look stellar with a little patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 619 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, Can I have the date window on order #1174? Already sent PM. Cheers


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

have photo's of the date dials come out yet?


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> have photo's of the date dials come out yet?


sorry that was rude...typing not thinking

please can some one tell me if photos of the date dials have come out yet, i am still on the fence on that decision - thank you


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> sorry that was rude...typing not thinking
> 
> please can some one tell me if photos of the date dials have come out yet, i am still on the fence on that decision - thank you


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> sorry that was rude...typing not thinking
> 
> please can some one tell me if photos of the date dials have come out yet, i am still on the fence on that decision - thank you


Pictures of the actual product, no. Just the render posted above.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Thank you all for the kind words 



Will_f said:


> I'm very much looking forward to seeing the final version. In an attack of WISness, I bought a new macro lens so when the watch arrives I can shoot a bunch of gorgeous pictures and make those who didn't order one before they sold out really sad.
> 
> On a side note, I would have thought green/bronze would sell out first, but then again I'm a fashion challenged engineer.


Really looking forward to your macro pics! BTW, what camera system are you using? I had a 5D2 with a bunch of lenses, but I just switched to Fuji X, with only 1 fast prime (35/1.4). Couldn't really justify owning all that pro gear, and it was cumbersome when traveling! I'm very happy so far with the decision!

As for the colors, my prediction was that Bronze/Brown would sell out first, followed by Bronze/Green. But what do I know  In fact, Bronze/Blue will probably sell out before Bronze/Brown!



Luminated said:


> I always say you get out what you put in and frankly you fully deserve to reap your well earned rewards. It's been a long journey which we all have been privilege to be a part of and now it's nearing the end we all can't wait to see, wear and enjoy these beauties we all feel we intimately know already. For you I feel a well earned rest is deserved but I get the feeling you aren't the type to rest on your laurels. ;-)


Well, you know me  Like everyone else, I enjoy a good break from work, but honestly, this doesn't feel like work because I love it! So you can be sure there won't be much (if any!) lag time between this model and the next release!



Heilong said:


> Not only intimately know but in some cases--you more than probably anyone else, Luminated--members have contributed to the design. It'll be a special feeling for those people to wear a watch that bears their influence.


Exactly!



619 said:


> Just placed order on Bronze/Green.
> Can't wait to see it.





619 said:


> Nadim, Can I have the date window on order #1174? Already sent PM. Cheers


I believe I already answered your PM yesterday  Thanks so much for the pre-order!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Really looking forward to your macro pics! BTW, what camera system are you using? I had a 5D2 with a bunch of lenses, but I just switched to Fuji X, with only 1 fast prime (35/1.4). Couldn't really justify owning all that pro gear, and it was cumbersome when traveling! I'm very happy so far with the decision!


I'm using a micro 4/3rds Olympus. It's a LOT smaller than your typical DLSR system, the lenses are a lot smaller and cheaper, and as long as you don't need to capture a fast moving target, the photo quality is superb. I shot the below picture last weekend using a 45mm 1.8 (90mm equivalent to a DLSR) prime that's about the size of a baby food jar:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Very nice! I hesitated between the Olympus OM-D E-M1 and the Fuji X-E1. I ended up going with the Fuji, just for the bigger sensor and the choice of lenses that fit exactly my needs.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Very nice! I hesitated between the Olympus OM-D E-M1 and the Fuji X-E1. I ended up going with the Fuji, just for the bigger sensor and the choice of lenses that fit exactly my needs.


Very nice camera!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Pre-ordered mine, cannot wait to receive the watch.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



sorcer said:


> Pre-ordered mine, cannot wait to receive the watch.


Which one did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



core attitude said:


> Which one did you get?


I went for Bronze/Brown, looks amazing.


----------



## Pipefitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Bronze with brown ...looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

When are they supposed to come in again? I forgot :-(
I hope it is not too big for me, can't wait to see it


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> When are they supposed to come in again? I forgot :-(
> I hope it is not too big for me, can't wait to see it


IIRC December. I was hoping to see Makara post the final case/hand/dial pics last week. Hopefully this week


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Will_f said:


> IIRC December. I was hoping to see Makara post the final case/hand/dial pics last week. Hopefully this week


The waiting is the hardest part.
-Tom


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Most micros if not all always arrive late, so I always build a delay in my expectations


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Were winners for the giveaway ever announced?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Nadim's delivery target was before Christmas.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> Most micros if not all always arrive late, so I always build a delay in my expectations


True that


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'm still hoping to receive the watches in December and I'll start shipping right away!

Anything can happen at any time, like a problem at the factory (for example, a few weeks ago there were severe thunderstorms and they had power outages and it was dangerous for workers to get to the factory), packages stuck in customs for weeks, or worst, lost packages... but I'm staying positive and keeping my fingers crossed! Hopefully everything will go smoothly like it should.

The last few weeks are the most stressful!



sorcer said:


> Pre-ordered mine, cannot wait to receive the watch.


Thanks so much for the pre-order!



snaky59 said:


> Were winners for the giveaway ever announced?


In fact, they haven't, yet! Anyone wants to volunteer for picking the winners? I need 2 persons to pick 1 random number each!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll pick number 44 as the random number*



*If this is what you meant as a person picking a random number 




"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## RJC0505 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll pick number 72 as the second random number.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll get in line and pick 513.....why not 

Sent from my RM-820_nam_canada_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> Most micros if not all always arrive late, so I always build a delay in my expectations


Absolutely spot on. Thre'd be a lot less drama if more people would take this attitude. By the way, nice to see you hop on board, Brice!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Heilong said:


> Absolutely spot on. Thre'd be a lot less drama if more people would take this attitude. By the way, nice to see you hop on board, Brice!


Ahh but you are a very patient Lumtec customer who has gained this art with the knowledge of good things come to those that wait.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ruthless750 said:


> I'll get in line and pick 513.....why not
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_canada_200 using Tapatalk


The maximum you can pick is 400, and that's if all the watches sell by drawing time! That's 8 different combinations with a maximum of 50 per variation, right Nadim?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll join in the fun too!! I pick 338. My favorite number and That's less than 400.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just had an email saying they are in full production and will be ready in a couple of weeks , offering date or no date option , happy days will hopefully be here for Christmas !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't decide if I want date it ND. Was a big ND fan but he did a great job integrating the date on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't decide if I want date it ND. Was a big ND fan but he did a great job integrating the date on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I chose ND. It wasn't an easy choice, but in the end I decided I don't care that much what day it is.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's getting closer. :-d


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got my email too which makes for a wonderful Thanksgiving treat!!! I'm not that much in the loop and didn't realize there is currently a Date or No Date option. Not to nitpick (and sorry if this has been covered already), but... how is something a limited edition of 50 pieces when, of those pieces, a # are divvied up with date complication while others have no date.

Personally, at <$400 for a Bronze automatic Diver I'm not terribly concerned but it does make for an interesting conversation. Should the watch with Date been left for Round 2 like Panerai did with PAM 382, then on to PAM 507?

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

meinuhr said:


> I just got my email too which makes for a wonderful Thanksgiving treat!!! I'm not that much in the loop and didn't realize there is currently a Date or No Date option. Not to nitpick (and sorry if this has been covered already), but... how is something a limited edition of 50 pieces when, of those pieces, a # are divvied up with date complication while others have no date.
> 
> Personally, at <$400 for a Bronze automatic Diver I'm not terribly concerned but it does make for an interesting conversation. Should the watch with Date been left for Round 2 like Panerai did with PAM 382, then on to PAM 507?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


The movement has a date complication. Either you want to see the date or have it covered up completely by the dial. I hope that helps (and that I got it right...still learning here)! Thx.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

pcirelli said:


> The movement has a date complication. Either you want to see the date or have it covered up completely by the dial. I hope that helps (and that I got it right...still learning here)! Thx.


I understand that, but any aesthetic modifications to a case, dial, bezel, etc. usually constitute a new Reference to accurately tell the story of how many pieces truly look exactly like mine. In this case, my watch will be #25/50, however not all of the 49 others will look identical to mine. If everyone except me chose to have the date, I could theoretically have the only one which looks different and should more accurately be labeled #1/1.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

meinuhr: you kinda have a point, but I'm inclined to believe the numbers will more likely sort out along the lines of 30/20 per 50, or similar. I don't think...unless you _do_ end up with the only version of a model...that it will substantially change the value. The biggest value of the watch (IMHO) is how much watch we're getting for the money.Besides, as I recall, Nadim didn't initially offer the date; it was done to 1) market to a broader base & 2) to keep the customers happy, who wanted a date but were going to order it anyway. Nadim's been terrific with his flexibility throughout the whole project. He seems to have done the impossible: pleased almost everybody with his changes.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't decide if I want date it ND. Was a big ND fan but he did a great job integrating the date on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was exactly what changed my mind to go with a date window, can't go wrong either way, good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

Heilong said:


> The biggest value of the watch (IMHO) is how much watch we're getting for the money.


Agreed. As I said in my first post, I'm excited for my watch and if the edition # completely disappeared from the watch it wouldn't matter to me one bit. But, in the interest of collector's understanding where they stand with their investment, it would be nice to have things deliver straight up as shown on the very first post of this thread, then made later with a date as a second edition. This stuff probably doesn't matter now, but if Makara is to become a major player down the road his future releases would be better off without such flexibility... because in reality you _shouldn't_ please everybody.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

"Major player" as in "look out Rolex and Omega" ? Might be a little early in his time line to break out the champagne for celebration of world domination. 



meinuhr said:


> Agreed. .This stuff probably doesn't matter now, but if Makara is to become a major player down the road his future releases would be better off without such flexibility... because in reality you _shouldn't_ please everybody.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

For me personally I said ND but Nadim has worked the date window into the design lovely. 

I don't know why anyone should think that having date or no date would effect the serial number of the one they have ordered. Your number is linked the your order and nothing else.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I still have to sort out through the list of entries for the contest and compile with all the additional entries (FB, Twitter, etc...)

I'll officially announce the 2 lucky winners this weekend!

As for the serial number with date vs no date, I admit this might not be the best way to do it, or the standard way, but I think it is not a major issue. This is the result of adding the option along the way as there were so many requests for it. Also, all watches are from the same batch, made at the same time. Same case, same bezel, same crown, same movement, etc... the only difference is the date window cut into the dial. 

This is also my first watch project and I learned a great deal! Next release should be much, much smoother!

BTW, the manufacturer confirmed they were using genuine CuSn8 bronze, with the raw material being imported from Germany. I still like to do my due diligence so I asked that they send me a piece of material for testing. They had no problem complying and the piece is being analyzed right now. I should have the results next week for those who are interested.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wanted to throw out there that your communication, patience, and professionalism has been stellar through out this project.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you've done an amazing job thus far!! Especially for a first watch! Can't always please everybody and there is always someone with too much time on their hands to worry about the small stuff that don't really matter IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think you've done an amazing job thus far!! Especially for a first watch! Can't always please everybody and there is always someone with too much time on their hands to worry about the small stuff that don't really matter IMO.


+1


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I know I am with the majority here in saying that this whole process has gone very well. Just yesterday I wrote a post I decided not to put up about how screwed up my one of my other preorders is. For Nadim to run this one so well being his first, and my other one being run so poorly by someone who have previous experience, speaks loud and clear. It comes down to integrity for me, and Nadim has shown me that he has plenty, and some to spare. 

For someone to come into this so late in the game and start throwing out BS issues for the sake of discussion is ridiculous as far as I am concerned. We thus far are a very satisfied group, and one questionable apple isn't going to spoil this bunch.

Cheers to Nadim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I think Nadim has conducted himself exceptionally well on this project and by doing so has shown just how professional someone new to the industry can be. I for one reckon he has made a big impact here and because of this project his future is very bright.

I can't recall another watch that I have been so eagerly awaiting for its arrival.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

I think his previous Kickstarter experience has a lot to do with how well things are going. If I were to try this, it would be utter chaos, I guarantee it.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

core attitude said:


> For someone to come into this so late in the game and start throwing out BS issues for the sake of discussion is ridiculous as far as I am concerned. We thus far are a very satisfied group, and one questionable apple isn't going to spoil this bunch.


Hi Core, for the record, every message I have written on this thread was prefaced by acknowledging what a bang up job Nadim has done and how I am excited to receive my new watch. I'm a customer who has paid in full and feel I should have the privilege to_ contribute _here to the thread and Nadim's future success. I am not here to stir the pot. Nadim himself is the first to admit he is learning on the fly. I brought up the topic because seriously there is some people out there who genuinely care about this kinda stuff... silly watch nerd stuff but nevertheless.

Anyway, I learned my lesson. Anything I say or feel going forward will be PM'd to Nadim.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I see where folks got an update email this week, but I haven't received anything. Was it just to give the option of date or ND? I had already emailed to request the date, so wondering if that's why I didn't get it?


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes I believe so. I didn't get the email either and was wondering the same thing but figured it was in regards to the date. I already received an email from Nadime acknowledging the date for mine. I realize there are plenty of other devices to find out what the date is, but for me I always go to my watch first.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the pre-order still open?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Yes I believe so. I didn't get the email either and was wondering the same thing but figured it was in regards to the date. I already received an email from Nadime acknowledging the date for mine. I realize there are plenty of other devices to find out what the date is, but for me I always go to my watch first.


I imagine all the ones that have already advised Nadim of their preference of date or not won't need to receive an e-mail.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Makara said:


> I still have to sort out through the list of entries for the contest and compile with all the additional entries (FB, Twitter, etc...)
> 
> *I'll officially announce the 2 lucky winners this weekend!*
> 
> ...


...cant wait. If i do not win, will surely buy one of these babies next year. this years purchases are over.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

meinuhr said:


> Hi Core, for the record, every message I have written on this thread was prefaced by acknowledging what a bang up job Nadim has done and how I am excited to receive my new watch. I'm a customer who has paid in full and feel I should have the privilege to_ contribute _here to the thread and Nadim's future success. I am not here to stir the pot. Nadim himself is the first to admit he is learning on the fly. I brought up the topic because seriously there is some people out there who genuinely care about this kinda stuff... silly watch nerd stuff but nevertheless.
> 
> Anyway, I learned my lesson. Anything I say or feel going forward will be PM'd to Nadim.


meinuhr, I'm certainly not trying to stifle your privilege to contribute here, this is an open forum and all are welcome to put their opinion out for the masses. It would make for an awfully dull world if we were all the same, and would not serve to fuel the passion that we all possess for different things in our lives. I think it is especially the right of those whom are part of the project and are awaiting their watch, to comment in this thread.

I just feel that from a personal level, it is an issue where the horse has already left the barn, and in this case, no one has previously felt a need to chase that horse, so it really seems to be a non issue. On top of that, since the project is already in final production, and the date / no date option has been open for quite some time now, the topic would have been better broached then, as I think the majority of those whom have already paid are happy with the way things have progressed, and are now just looking forward to receiving their new watch. I don't think there are a whole lot of things that could happen at this point to change that even if it were someone's intent, which I don't think it was yours.

One of the things that I have most enjoyed about this project is the fluidity with its progression. The fact that Nadim and those whom have pre-ordered allowed it to grow and change somewhat organically has been very refreshing, and a nice departure from others that I have been involved in. During this time, some have come and some have gone, so not all have been satisfied, but I think those that are have a higher level of satisfaction due to the process. Nadim has been very receptive to our input, no matter how big or small, and has done a stellar job of acknowledging and incorporating it. I think that when Nadim becomes a major player down the road (because he will), it will be due to the flexibility he allows in the process, and not feeling the pressure to stick to the cookie cutter mold of those before him. It has been a throughly engaging journey, and a nice departure from the traditional... "vote on these 3 choices" types of builds. It's been shown time after time by his responses, this guy actually appears to read each and every post in his thread. Pulling back one's opinion no matter how popular or unpopular would only hinder the process. 

Again let me say, you possess just as much privilege to post here as anyone else, and I hope you will continue to do so. Of all the watch forums I have frequented, this is by far the most diverse, and at the same time accepting of varying opinion. That, combined with the wide breadth of knowledge of the members here makes it a great place to hang out.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

jc-shock said:


> Is the pre-order still open?


It appears so from the website.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For those inquiring above, the email I received a few days ago was just to ask whether we wanted the date option or not before it's too late as watches are entering production. 
Because this is not a true ND mvt I decided to go with the date and it's so well integrated with the dial anyways that I feel it doesn't detract from the overall aesthetic appeal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Christmas present purchased. Bronze/blue #27. Date option requested. Thanks Nadim!


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

Just noticed Green/Bronze is officially SOLD OUT as well... congrats Nadim!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

meinuhr said:


> Just noticed Green/Bronze is officially SOLD OUT as well... congrats Nadim!


By the looks of it there's about 21 Brown/Bronze and 18 Blue/Bronze still left for sale.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll answer all the questions this afternoon... but now is the time to announce the winners of the giveaway!!

From more than 400 entries (including the extra entries from FB likes, Tweets, orders, ...) the list was randomized, and the winners were picked using the 2 random numbers provided by R.Palace who chose #44, and RJC0505 who chose #72.

*And so, the lucky winners are... Zac no K and Jopex*

Congrats to both of you!!

Now, just for fun, let's see how long it will take them to notice this  I'll give them a few days before contacting them directly lol


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats! Wear them in good health!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats fellas! Enjoy!


----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations to lucky winners!
Enjoy!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Aaaaaaaa sooo happy!!!! 

Man, I can't believe it. Thanks a bunch Nadim, I'll rock your watch with pride and give it a good home! Super excited!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Zac or Jopex, do you want to trade numbers with me?

Congradulations!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

jopex said:


> Aaaaaaaa sooo happy!!!!
> 
> Man, I can't believe it. Thanks a bunch Nadim, I'll rock your watch with pride and give it a good home! Super excited!


Yah well done jopex nice to see a forum regular win it


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jopex said:


> Aaaaaaaa sooo happy!!!!
> 
> Man, I can't believe it. Thanks a bunch Nadim, I'll rock your watch with pride and give it a good home! Super excited!


Congrats Jopex, and to Zac no K too


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Makara said:


> I'll answer all the questions this afternoon... but now is the time to announce the winners of the giveaway!!
> 
> From more than 400 entries (including the extra entries from FB likes, Tweets, orders, ...) the list was randomized, and the winners were picked using the 2 random numbers provided by R.Palace who chose #44, and RJC0505 who chose #72.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the two of you... I was sure hoping that all my facebooking/tweeting/blogging/purchasing would lead to a victory, but, oh well.

Can't wait for the watches. (Did you know Crown & Buckle is having a cyber monday sale with brass-buckle NATOs?) I'm thinking I'm going to grab one.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats congrats guys! ;-)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats guys! Enjoy the watches :-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, and thanks to Nadim again for this awesome giveaway! |>


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats to the 2 lucky winners !!!

I'm just happy to be getting one of these, even though i had to pay for mine  lol 
I jest, but i think to congrats to Nadim for making all this happen and all the success for the future.

Looking forward to #12 Bronze/Black landing at my door. 
I know quite a few are UK bound, but any more heading to Wales? Be nice to think mine was the only one

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Congrats to the 2 lucky winners !!!
> 
> I'm just happy to be getting one of these, even though i had to pay for mine  lol
> I jest, but i think to congrats to Nadim for making all this happen and all the success for the future.
> ...


Whilst this particular model has proved to be successful through word of mouth among the forums I reckon it's when others actually get to see, feel and try on our own watches that Nadim will really see future sales snowball.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys. It is really heartwarming to know that my hard work is appreciated.

As for the debate with *meinuhr*, I don't think his feedback was very negative. Personally, I didn't feel it was an attack on this project, but it was more of an observation, and I think he made a valid point, although it's way too late to do anything about it. And I also think it is not a major problem at all. The fact that nobody brought this up before also confirms that not many people at all care about this detail.

In any case, feedback is always, always welcome!

But, for any future project, I will definitely separate the date and no-date models, because now it is a big mess on my side to coordinate with the factory which serial numbers go with date or no-date. So, if anything, I will implement this on future releases for the sake of simplifying the logistics!

So, *Jopex* heard the good news fast, but where's *Zac no K*? He still doesn't know he won? lol



nellipj said:


> Christmas present purchased. Bronze/blue #27. Date option requested. Thanks Nadim!


Thanks so much for the pre-order!



meinuhr said:


> Just noticed Green/Bronze is officially SOLD OUT as well... congrats Nadim!


Thanks! Yes, Bronze/Green sold out a few days ago. Bronze/Blue should be next!



Luminated said:


> By the looks of it there's about 21 Brown/Bronze and 18 Blue/Bronze still left for sale.


Actually, the numbers are much lower because there are a bunch of "deposit only" pre-orders that do not have a specific serial number assigned yet. As of today there are only *10 Bronze/Blue* and *13 Bronze/Brown* left!



jopex said:


> Aaaaaaaa sooo happy!!!!
> 
> Man, I can't believe it. Thanks a bunch Nadim, I'll rock your watch with pride and give it a good home! Super excited!


Congrats! I'm sure it will be in good hands (or should I say, "on good wrists"?) with you!



chirs1211 said:


> I know quite a few are UK bound, but any more heading to Wales? Be nice to think mine was the only one


Not familiar with UK geography, so I'll let you sort it out, but from the UK, I have pre-orders from: London, Stalybridge, Coventry, Wetherby, Ballymena, Chelmsford, Manchester, Kingsbridge, Luton, Dorset, Oxfordshire, Brighton, and yours from Swansea.

Thanks again for your pre-order Chris!


----------



## olly74 (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats to the 2 winners! Nadim, I'm interested, how many watches are going to Vienna (Austria)?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> But, for any future project, I will definitely separate the date and no-date models, because now it is a big mess on my side to coordinate with the factory which serial numbers go with date or no-date. So, if anything, I will implement this on future releases for the sake of simplifying the logistics!


In hindsight separating series numbers won't make life easier but as you said no one has commented negatively towards it so it's clearly not a major issue this time round. If anything this model will be unique because it's done different.



Makara said:


> Actually, the numbers are much lower because there are a bunch of "deposit only" pre-orders that do not have a specific serial number assigned yet. As of today there are only *10 Bronze/Blue* and *13 Bronze/Brown* left!


Closer to being sold out than I thought, that's great news mate. Guys hurry before all these bronzos are all snapped up.



Makara said:


> Not familiar with UK geography, so I'll let you sort it out, but from the UK, I have pre-orders from: London, Stalybridge, Coventry, Wetherby, Ballymena, Chelmsford, Manchester, Kingsbridge, Luton, Dorset, Oxfordshire, Brighton, and yours from Swansea.


Considering the limited numbers of the project that's a sizeable number coming to the UK.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

_ Originally Posted by Makara_
_Not familiar with UK geography, so I'll let you sort it out, but from the UK, I have pre-orders from: London, Stalybridge, Coventry, Wetherby, Ballymena, Chelmsford, Manchester, Kingsbridge, Luton, Dorset, Oxfordshire, Brighton, and yours from Swansea.

_Mines coming to Luton. Geographically that's a decent spread across the UK. England, Wales and Northern Ireland represented, all we need is someone in Scotland to pull the trigger!

Great news on the near sell out.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rodfarva said:


> _ Originally Posted by Makara_
> _Not familiar with UK geography, so I'll let you sort it out, but from the UK, I have pre-orders from: London, Stalybridge, Coventry, Wetherby, Ballymena, Chelmsford, Manchester, Kingsbridge, Luton, Dorset, Oxfordshire, Brighton, and yours from Swansea.
> 
> _Mines coming to Luton. Geographically that's a decent spread across the UK. England, Wales and Northern Ireland represented, all we need is someone in Scotland to pull the trigger!
> ...


Are you saying the Scottish are tight??


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Are you saying the Scottish are tight??


I've bought one so no


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> As for the debate with *meinuhr*, I don't think his feedback was very negative. Personally, I didn't feel it was an attack on this project, but it was more of an observation, and I think he made a valid point, although it's way too late to do anything about it. And I also think it is not a major problem at all. The fact that nobody brought this up before also confirms that not many people at all care about this detail.
> 
> In any case, feedback is always, always welcome!
> 
> But, for any future project, I will definitely separate the date and no-date models, because now it is a big mess on my side to coordinate with the factory which serial numbers go with date or no-date. So, if anything, I will implement this on future releases for the sake of simplifying the logistics!


And so it isn't left open ended... *meinuhr *and I had a pleasant exchange via PM several days ago, we both agree that we are like minded in our passion and enthusiasm for watches, just sometimes expressed in different ways. I can see already it will be a pleasure having him around and I look forward to reading his posts.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

So glad to see that you guys kissed and made up!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

samer0214 said:


> So glad to see that you guys kissed and made up!


And so it isn't left open ended... there was no kissing.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rodfarva said:


> I've bought one so no


Luton Scotland ?

i thought they where pushing it saying luton London


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm pleased to hear that bronze/green is sold out. Now I have a true collector's item and it hasn't even been made yet. Congratulations Nadim and thank you for all your efforts in making this first offering such a bid success.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

olly74 said:


> Congrats to the 2 winners! Nadim, I'm interested, how many watches are going to Vienna (Austria)?


Only yours going to Vienna! But there's a Bronze which will be going to Bad Vöslau.



core attitude said:


> And so it isn't left open ended... *meinuhr *and I had a pleasant exchange via PM several days ago, we both agree that we are like minded in our passion and enthusiasm for watches, just sometimes expressed in different ways. I can see already it will be a pleasure having him around and I look forward to reading his posts.


Very glad to hear that! Having all of you guys around, expressing your opinion in different ways is something I appreciate very much. This is what makes this thread, and the whole forum in fact, interesting!

Sample packaging is on its way to me. Should be there tomorrow. I'll have 3 different colors/finishes to choose from. I'll post pictures of the one I chose, or if I'm having a hard time, I'll post all 3 and run a poll to let you guys decide


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Sample packaging is on its way to me. Should be there tomorrow. I'll have 3 different colors/finishes to choose from. I'll post pictures of the one I chose, or if I'm having a hard time, I'll post all 3 and run a poll to let you guys decide


What material is it made from....?


----------



## olly74 (Oct 21, 2013)

Makara said:


> Only yours going to Vienna! But there's a Bronze which will be going to Bad Vöslau.
> 
> Very glad to hear that! Having all of you guys around, expressing your opinion in different ways is something I appreciate very much. This is what makes this thread, and the whole forum in fact, interesting!
> 
> Sample packaging is on its way to me. Should be there tomorrow. I'll have 3 different colors/finishes to choose from. I'll post pictures of the one I chose, or if I'm having a hard time, I'll post all 3 and run a poll to let you guys decide


Thank you for your answer Nadim, I'm happy to hear that. In Vienna the people don't know what they will miss, I think so Nadim, do you think that the "Octopus" will be shipped out before Cristmas? To all you guys, sorry for my "bad" english


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

core attitude said:


> And so it isn't left open ended... there was no kissing.


That was a joke of course. Just trying to add some levity to the situation.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

samer0214 said:


> That was a joke of course. Just trying to add some levity to the situation.


I know, I was just clarifying so no one thinks there is a secret club or anything forming. Have you seen this face? The last thing I need is an inbox full of messages requesting a make out session. My wife already gives me a hard time because I match my watch to my attire, me switching teams this late in life would certainly put her over the edge. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

core attitude said:


> I know, I was just clarifying so no one thinks there is a secret club or anything forming. Have you seen this face? The last thing I need is an inbox full of messages requesting a make out session. My wife already gives me a hard time because I match my watch to my attire, me switching teams this late in life would certainly put her over the edge.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What happens on WUS stays on WUS


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

I am wondering if you had given any thought to offering up individual parts for purchase as well (replacement/service parts)? I am thinking specifically of the dial but I suppose other parts too such as hands, bezel insert, etc. I am happy with my choice as of now (brown/bronze) but we all know how it goes once it lands on the wrist. So thinking in the future about maybe wanting to swap the dial for a different colour (would be nice to have a black on hand) or maybe needing to replace something damaged. Of course I could just buy another watch I guess but where is the fun in that 

Just a thought.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Luton Scotland ?
> 
> i thought they where pushing it saying luton London


I live in Luton, heritage up north.

As for London Luton, as my old man would say, pish!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rodfarva said:


> I live in Luton, heritage up north.
> 
> As for London Luton, as my old man would say, pish!


Lol that sounds like a scot 
Glaswegian?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> What material is it made from....?


Here's a teaser 











olly74 said:


> Thank you for your answer Nadim, I'm happy to hear that. In Vienna the people don't know what they will miss, I think so Nadim, do you think that the "Octopus" will be shipped out before Cristmas? To all you guys, sorry for my "bad" english


It is becoming an increasingly tight schedule for a Christmas delivery, but I promise to do my best to start shipping before! Still waiting for the final confirmation from the factory, I'll keep you guys updated as soon as I get any definitive date from them.



krpster said:


> I am wondering if you had given any thought to offering up individual parts for purchase as well (replacement/service parts)? I am thinking specifically of the dial but I suppose other parts too such as hands, bezel insert, etc. I am happy with my choice as of now (brown/bronze) but we all know how it goes once it lands on the wrist. So thinking in the future about maybe wanting to swap the dial for a different colour (would be nice to have a black on hand) or maybe needing to replace something damaged. Of course I could just buy another watch I guess but where is the fun in that
> 
> Just a thought.


Good point, and this is something I'm considering. I know the manufacturer will have excess inventory of all parts because they will be handling warranty/repair work. I've also had a few people ask if they could buy extra dials or hand sets. I'll try to get some spare parts here from the factory in case someone wants to order something.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Makara said:


> Here's a teaser
> 
> View attachment 1303197
> 
> ...


Well since you brought up the extra parts as a potential option :think: would it be possible to get a hold of the originally designed orange hour hand, before majority ruled? I'm still a fan of how that would look against the green dial I ordered, and if possible to send it out when the timepieces are shipped..... that would be great! In regards to having it come in before Christmas sure it would be great if you could make it happen, but I'd personally rather know that you are completely comfortable with what you're sending out as opposed to sticking to a capricious timeline! So....... timeline adhered .... fine, necessary (for me)....no!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Makara said:


> Good point, and this is something I'm considering. I know the manufacturer will have excess inventory of all parts because they will be handling warranty/repair work. I've also had a few people ask if they could buy extra dials or hand sets. I'll try to get some spare parts here from the factory in case someone wants to order something.


the extra dials should be limited to the original dial color, else later there'll be 200 green / bronze or black / bronze floating around


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> It is becoming an increasingly tight schedule for a Christmas delivery, but I promise to do my best to start shipping before! Still waiting for the final confirmation from the factory, I'll keep you guys updated as soon as I get any definitive date from them.


If it helps any, I am ok being moved to the bottom of the list for shipping. These were a personal purchase, so as much as I want to take delivery, there is no immediate need other then the gratification of opening that package and seeing them in person. And to be perfectly honest... I still haven't figured out a way to explain these to the wife ... I need to start working on that because I'm going to wearing the crap out of these.



Everdying said:


> the extra dials should be limited to the original dial color, else later there'll be 200 green / bronze or black / bronze floating around


This is a good point and I have to agree, dials should be limited to same color, and maybe only on exchange for the original dial. If owners want to personalize with hand or case mods, that is something they can do unchecked anyway and doesn't upset the per dial number count, purchasing extra dials of other colors does.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Here's a teaser
> 
> View attachment 1303197


Wood.....nice, always appreciate a nice wooden case.



Makara said:


> It is becoming an increasingly tight schedule for a Christmas delivery, but I promise to do my best to start shipping before! Still waiting for the final confirmation from the factory, I'll keep you guys updated as soon as I get any definitive date from them.


For some Christmas might be a big deal but for the majority it's much more important to get it right and be happy with what you are sending out. In any case when it arrives it will feel like Christmas all over again.


----------



## jimthewookie (May 17, 2013)

just hopped aboard with a bronze/blue with date (just missed green which was my 1st choice ahh well)

glad to be supporting this very cool project


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

You guys are making very valid points regarding the dial. This is why I have been hesitant to offer them for sale. There is one detail I think you are overlooking regarding the serial numbers. Each color is numbered from 01/50 to 50/50. BUT, the serial number is preceded by a unique code for each color combination: BK for Bronze/Black, BG for Bronze/Green, SK for Stainless/Black, etc... So, if someone were to swap the dial to a green one, on an originally bronze/black watch, they'd have a green-dialed BK-numbered watch. A bastard watch, which will see it's value lowered.

I still have some thinking to do though...



jimthewookie said:


> just hopped aboard with a bronze/blue with date (just missed green which was my 1st choice ahh well)
> 
> glad to be supporting this very cool project


Thanks so much! Welcome aboard


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

BTW, I completely forgot to post pics with the bracelet from eBay...

















I think it would look great with custom-fitted solid end links, following the shape of the case. I'm pretty sure I will go forward with this, producing a small batch. I have to work out the costs first.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> You guys are making very valid points regarding the dial. This is why I have been hesitant to offer them for sale. There is one detail I think you are overlooking regarding the serial numbers. Each color is numbered from 01/50 to 50/50. BUT, the serial number is preceded by a unique code for each color combination: BK for Bronze/Black, BG for Bronze/Green, SK for Stainless/Black, etc... So, if someone were to swap the dial to a green one, on an originally bronze/black watch, they'd have a green-dialed BK-numbered watch. A bastard watch, which will see it's value lowered.
> 
> I still have some thinking to do though...


Ahhhh... I totally forgot! Sell those suckers to anyone who will buy them then... see if I care!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^ LOL

And here's on shark mesh, looks better than I expected!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> And here's on shark mesh, looks better than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 1303978


Nadim, how is that in terms of comfort? I hear they are nice, but have never tried one. Did you get much wrist time with the mesh?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> And here's on shark mesh, looks better than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 1303978


Mesh really does suit it and such an inexpensive enhancement for anyone who's interested plus it negates the need for solid end links and on that subject I also think the traditional bracelet with solid end links would be killer.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I too wouldn't be upset if the watch isn't delivered in time for Christmas.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> And here's on shark mesh, looks better than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 1303978


Shark mesh looks really good!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Shark mesh is the way to go with the Stainless, leather or dial-matching rubber for the Bronze. BTW, any recommendations besides the obvious Isofrane for a rubber strap?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Makara said:


> BTW, I completely forgot to post pics with the bracelet from eBay...
> 
> View attachment 1303970
> 
> ...


Hi Nadim that is a great idea. I would definitely buy one from you with the custom end link. Good luck. How is the eta going? 
Cheers


----------



## hashmanx (Dec 7, 2013)

New member and first post! Have been a long time lurker but just came across this thread yesterday. Took me two days to go through the entire thread and I just put the order in for the Bronze/Brown with date #34/50. My first mechanical watch! Too bad I couldn't participate in the giveaway but looking forward to receiving the watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

hashmanx said:


> New member and first post! Have been a long time lurker but just came across this thread yesterday. Took me two days to go through the entire thread and I just put the order in for the Bronze/Brown with date #34/50. My first mechanical watch! Too bad I couldn't participate in the giveaway but looking forward to receiving the watch.


Congratulations to the forum and to the Makara party. Bronze/brown is my personal favourite and I reckon with a bit of patina it will look stellar.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

hashmanx said:


> New member and first post! Have been a long time lurker but just came across this thread yesterday. Took me two days to go through the entire thread and I just put the order in for the Bronze/Brown with date #34/50. My first mechanical watch! Too bad I couldn't participate in the giveaway but looking forward to receiving the watch.


Welcome, and great choice, you won't regret your decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## hashmanx (Dec 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Congratulations to the forum and to the Makara party. Bronze/brown is my personal favourite and I reckon with a bit of patina it will look stellar.


Thanks! All color choices look great but nothing beats the bronze/brown combo!



core attitude said:


> Welcome, and great choice, you won't regret your decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Thank you, this will also be my first bronze watch and I was a little apprehensive about ordering it instead of the SS version but the pics with patina won me over. Just hope it doesn't turn my wrist green or something. I've seen adverse skin reactions from nickel in belt buckles but not sure if there are any reported reactions from bronze.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

hashmanx said:


> Just hope it doesn't turn my wrist green or something. I've seen adverse skin reactions from nickel in belt buckles but not sure if there are any reported reactions from bronze.


The chances of this happening are very slim IMO but a coat of wax on the skin contact areas should stop it happening.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

Nadim, would it still be possible to make changes to the order? I originally went for steel/brown, changed to steel/black and now I'm leaning more towards the brown again. It's driving me nuts ?

A side by side picture might help, though I'm afraid I might end up buying both... The misses ain't gonna like that ?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

The specs on this watch almost seem too good to be true. I wonder how the build quality will turn out...

Any idea on what extras the watch will be shipped with? 

Im in thinking about ordering a SS blue dial but still uncertain. I think it's a really pretty watch though, especially for the price.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> The specs on this watch almost seem too good to be true. I wonder how the build quality will turn out...
> 
> Any idea on what extras the watch will be shipped with?
> 
> Im in thinking about ordering a SS blue dial but still uncertain. I think it's a really pretty watch though, especially for the price.


As it's someone trying to break into the market I imagine what you are getting is a remarkably good deal because I reckon Nadim has shaved his profit to the bare minimum but if in doubt read the review from Watch and Wound as they also thought incredible value for the quality on offer.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am sooo looking forward to this. Personally, Nadim is really a "solid" chap in his communication and willingness to work with me on what I feel I need!

Hey Nadim! Get to work on your second watch! U have a huge fan base for sure!!

And thank you for accommodating all my requests!!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

interesting.
seems now remaining serial numbers in the pre-order have already been fixed with either date or no-date?
is this due to lack of dials?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Everdying said:


> interesting.
> seems now remaining serial numbers in the pre-order have already been fixed with either date or no-date?
> is this due to lack of dials?


It would be because they've already gone into production, I'm guessing. The expected is not far away even with the usual delays that micro/boutique brands experience the real delivery date is just around the corner so to speak. I personally see this as a great sign.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Et209 said:


> Hey Nadim! Get to work on your second watch!


You can catch up on that here and here.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> You can catch up on that here and here.


It would surprise you what ideas are bouncing around in Nadim's head, I reckon you will be pleasantly surprised. The elegant vintage case/dials is only part of it. ;-)


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Nadim, I was wondering if you might be able to create some sort of list that shows the name, quantity, color combination, and date option for all of the participants thus far so that everyone can confirm their order. Maybe this already exists and can be found elsewhere. I created an account on your website but it says no order has been placed, probably because I registered after I placed my order.

Edit: Actually it was my wife that placed the order so maybe that's the reason since she has a different email.

Thanks


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Hi Nadim, I was wondering if you might be able to create some sort of list that shows the name, quantity, color combination, and date option for all of the participants thus far so that everyone can confirm their order. Maybe this already exists and can be found elsewhere. I created an account on your website but it says no order has been placed, probably because I registered after I placed my order.
> 
> Edit: Actually it was my wife that placed the order so maybe that's the reason since she has a different email.
> 
> Thanks


If you email him to confirm your order he is very good about getting back to you ASAP, that is what I did and it was very quick. I would imagine that there may be a few people who might want there order / selection to stay anonymous for some reason or another, favorite #, gift, 3 too many orders that the wife still doesn't know about and I haven't figured out how to tell her or where I am gong to move if the shipment comes when she is home and I'm not, etc. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I am still on the boardline for the SS/brown dial. I keep going to the website and checking it out, hoping that something will click for me. Just something about the design that I am not 100% sold on. I want to wait until the first batch is shipped and I can actually get a look at the watch in the real world setting. However, I think I read in a previous post here that the price will jump back up..


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Once it goes to retail the SS price will be 395, so there's a pretty considerable advantage to getting while the getting is good!


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

LeopardBear said:


> Once it goes to retail the SS price will be 395, so there's a pretty considerable advantage to getting while the getting is good!


=( Just a little worried that it won't look as good on my wrist as it does in the pictures. When is it expected to go to retail? So that way I know how much time I have left to ponder this dilemma


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Preorders are expected to start shipping this month, so you probably have a week or two.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> I am still on the boardline for the SS/brown dial. I keep going to the website and checking it out, hoping that something will click for me. Just something about the design that I am not 100% sold on. I want to wait until the first batch is shipped and I can actually get a look at the watch in the real world setting. However, I think I read in a previous post here that the price will jump back up..


Have you seen the pics in this post yet? If that doesn't tell the story, I don't know what will.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Have you seen the pics in this post yet? If that doesn't tell the story, I don't know what will.


No I haven't. Thank you for the link!


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Some good points about the extra dials. Hadn't considered it from that angle. Still, having a stock of service parts around is probably a prudent course of action, just need to decide how to control them. However, I think no need to worry about that just yet.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Nadim, how is that in terms of comfort? I hear they are nice, but have never tried one. Did you get much wrist time with the mesh?


I actually didn't keep it on the mesh for long, but from the short time it was on my wrist I found it was very comfortable. I'd need to adjust it correctly and wear it for a longer period to be able to give a definite answer.



samer0214 said:


> Shark mesh is the way to go with the Stainless, leather or dial-matching rubber for the Bronze. BTW, any recommendations besides the obvious Isofrane for a rubber strap?


The strap that comes with the watch is pretty nice actually. Soft and comfortable.

BTW, I don't have final pictures yet, but here's the CAD rendering of the strap. It is the same strap as in the pictures, but branded. Another bonus that I didn't plan for in the beginning!











jsj11 said:


> Hi Nadim that is a great idea. I would definitely buy one from you with the custom end link. Good luck. How is the eta going?


Thanks, I'll keep you guys updated about the bracelet.

As for the ETA, I'm still waiting for a final confirmed date from the manufacturer. I'm starting to worry that delivery won't happen before Christmas because the postal service will get real slow starting next week, and customs will be overloaded as well.  As soon as I get a firm update from the manufacturer I'll let you all know.



hashmanx said:


> New member and first post! Have been a long time lurker but just came across this thread yesterday. Took me two days to go through the entire thread and I just put the order in for the Bronze/Brown with date #34/50. My first mechanical watch! Too bad I couldn't participate in the giveaway but looking forward to receiving the watch.


Thanks so much, I'm honored that you chose a Makara as your first mechanical! You won't be disappointed, the Miyota 9015 is a very nice movement. Good choice for a 1st mechanical! Oh, and welcome to the forum!



Strakkejakke said:


> Nadim, would it still be possible to make changes to the order? I originally went for steel/brown, changed to steel/black and now I'm leaning more towards the brown again. It's driving me nuts 
> 
> A side by side picture might help, though I'm afraid I might end up buying both... The misses ain't gonna like that 


Haha, yeah, the choice of colors tend to have this effect on people: either you know exactly what you want, or you go nuts trying to decide... and then you might end up getting 2... or 3... or 4 

I don't have a real side-by-side picture, but maybe this will help:











PharmD2B said:


> The specs on this watch almost seem too good to be true. I wonder how the build quality will turn out...
> 
> Any idea on what extras the watch will be shipped with?
> 
> Im in thinking about ordering a SS blue dial but still uncertain. I think it's a really pretty watch though, especially for the price.


For unbiased reviews (more "preview" than "review") you can check out Worn&Wound (Introducing Makara Watcheswatch reviews on worn&wound) and WatchFreeks (Makara Octopus Prototype Overview. (Pics and Video) - Watch Freeks).

The watch comes in a real wood box, with a black rubber strap, a brown leather strap, and I might include a 3rd bonus strap, which will be a surprise 



Et209 said:


> I am sooo looking forward to this. Personally, Nadim is really a "solid" chap in his communication and willingness to work with me on what I feel I need!
> 
> Hey Nadim! Get to work on your second watch! U have a huge fan base for sure!!
> 
> And thank you for accommodating all my requests!!


Happy to have you on board, Eddie! Work on the 2nd model has already started 



Everdying said:


> interesting.
> seems now remaining serial numbers in the pre-order have already been fixed with either date or no-date?
> is this due to lack of dials?





Blue bird said:


> It would be because they've already gone into production, I'm guessing. The expected is not far away even with the usual delays that micro/boutique brands experience the real delivery date is just around the corner so to speak. I personally see this as a great sign.


Correct, we're now too far into the production process to allow changing the dials from no-date to date, or vis versa, for particular serial numbers. All the remaining stock has been assigned date or no date. There will be 50% of watches with date, 50% no date.



bambam650 said:


> Hi Nadim, I was wondering if you might be able to create some sort of list that shows the name, quantity, color combination, and date option for all of the participants thus far so that everyone can confirm their order. Maybe this already exists and can be found elsewhere. I created an account on your website but it says no order has been placed, probably because I registered after I placed my order.
> 
> Edit: Actually it was my wife that placed the order so maybe that's the reason since she has a different email.
> 
> Thanks


I do have a list, but as core attitude guessed, I'm not going to make it public. You can always email me and I'll be happy to confirm everything with you.

I think it's too late to create an account on the website, it should be created at the same time the order is placed or else it wont show you past order. I *think* ... i'm not a Shopify expert!



core attitude said:


> 3 too many orders that the wife still doesn't know about and I haven't figured out how to tell her or where I am gong to move if the shipment comes when she is home and I'm not, etc.


LOL

If it can help save a marriage, I could always ship them hidden in books on very boring topics 












PharmD2B said:


> I am still on the boardline for the SS/brown dial. I keep going to the website and checking it out, hoping that something will click for me. Just something about the design that I am not 100% sold on. I want to wait until the first batch is shipped and I can actually get a look at the watch in the real world setting. However, I think I read in a previous post here that the price will jump back up..





PharmD2B said:


> =( Just a little worried that it won't look as good on my wrist as it does in the pictures. When is it expected to go to retail? So that way I know how much time I have left to ponder this dilemma


The SS version will be $395 when the pre-order ends, which will happen as soon as production is complete and the watches are on their way to me. This will happen very, very soon.

If it can help with your hesitation, I don't cover return shipping, but I do accept returns for whatever reason you may have, including simply not liking how it looks on your wrist (as long as you return it in like-new condition and in the next few days after you receive it).



krpster said:


> Some good points about the extra dials. Hadn't considered it from that angle. Still, having a stock of service parts around is probably a prudent course of action, just need to decide how to control them. However, I think no need to worry about that just yet.


I'll definitely stock service parts, but I still have some thinking to do about how to handle it...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> LOL
> 
> If it can help save a marriage, I could always ship them hidden in books on very boring topics


That my friend, is a brilliant idea that never crossed my mind, now I know what to do with all those cook books!  It sort of reminds me of one of my friends who put her daughter's allowance for doing chores under the mop bucket in the closet. I was there when the daughter tried in vain to convince her mom she had mopped the floor, it was pure comedy and I was dying inside trying to control my laughter.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

Makara said:


> I'll definitely stock service parts, but I still have some thinking to do about how to handle it...


Hi Nadim, please stock up on Sapphire Bezels. As soon as my wife steals the Makara it's curtains for the bezel. My Panerai cries every time she comes near.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

core attitude said:


> That my friend, is a brilliant idea that never crossed my mind, now I know what to do with all those cook books!  It sort of reminds me of one of my friends who put her daughter's allowance for doing chores under the mop bucket in the closet. I was there when the daughter tried in vain to convince her mom she had mopped the floor, it was pure comedy and I was dying inside trying to control my laughter.


Hahaha, that's hilarious!

You can start shopping for a nice bookshelf, I have a feeling you'll soon need a lot of shelf space 



meinuhr said:


> Hi Nadim, please stock up on Sapphire Bezels. As soon as my wife steals the Makara it's curtains for the bezel. My Panerai cries every time she comes near.


LOL I will indeed keep a good bunch of bezel inserts in stock just in case!


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Makara said:


> The strap that comes with the watch is pretty nice actually. Soft and comfortable.
> 
> BTW, I don't have final pictures yet, but here's the CAD rendering of the strap. It is the same strap as in the pictures, but branded. Another bonus that I didn't plan for in the beginning!
> 
> ...


I should've just read this thread but holy cow I was only expecting a black rubber strap but there might be three straps included? Now I'm super excited for my Bronze/Brown #29 for my 29th birthday  !


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the mystery strap!

Sent by the yellow minions.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Hong Jia said:


> Looking forward to the mystery strap!
> 
> Sent by the yellow minions.


I am too, love me a little surprise... they just keep coming with this project . This definitely looks like it's going into the books as my 2013 buy of the year. That being said, I'm still blown away that this isn't sold out.


----------



## miowatches (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm doing my part in trying to get them sold out. Just placed an order for my 3rd one, 2 SS and one bronze so far. Every time I go to the sight I'm tempted to get another one!


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

miowatches said:


> I'm doing my part in trying to get them sold out. Just placed an order for my 3rd one, 2 SS and one bronze so far. Every time I go to the sight I'm tempted to get another one!


The stainless/blue on shark mesh is tempting me as well as a compliment to my incoming Bronze/Green.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

meinuhr said:


> The stainless/blue on shark mesh is tempting me as well as a compliment to my incoming Bronze/Green.


Exactly what I was thinking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

me too! Stainless blue or as black to keep the green bronze company

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

miowatches said:


> I'm doing my part in trying to get them sold out. Just placed an order for my 3rd one, 2 SS and one bronze so far. Every time I go to the sight I'm tempted to get another one!


Come on and join the Quad Club! You can't go wrong owning one of each color. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



miowatches said:


> I'm doing my part in trying to get them sold out. Just placed an order for my 3rd one, 2 SS and one bronze so far. Every time I go to the sight I'm tempted to get another one!


I can't seem to shut up about the watch to any of my friends that will listen. One of them bought one of the last remaining Bronze/Brown/Date yesterday just to shut me up, and he's not even on WUS!

BTW Nadim, his initials are H.W. and the watch is shipping to Irvine, CA.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Waiting.
-Impatient


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

pcirelli said:


> Waiting.
> -Impatient


Patience young Skywalker, don't give in to the darkside.


----------



## TAK0424 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bronze with black face


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Impatient, we all are!

Adding a stainless steel to complement a bronze is a great idea, and at the same time you can go for 2 different dial colors. I'm not biased at all when I'm saying this 



miowatches said:


> I'm doing my part in trying to get them sold out. Just placed an order for my 3rd one, 2 SS and one bronze so far. Every time I go to the sight I'm tempted to get another one!


You're doing your part very well. Thanks so much for the awesome support!



samer0214 said:


> I can't seem to shut up about the watch to any of my friends that will listen. One of them bought one of the last remaining Bronze/Brown/Date yesterday just to shut me up, and he's not even on WUS!
> 
> BTW Nadim, his initials are H.W. and the watch is shipping to Irvine, CA.


Haha, nice, thanks for spreading the word, and for converting your friends! I'm sure your other friends who did not order will regret it when they see your watches!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I may have a stainless in my future but I want to ensure I'm happy with the size of the watch first before I take the plunge. I'm just happy I secured my "bl-onze" Octopus!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Patience young Skywalker, don't give in to the darkside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Like the octo case. Stainless Steel - Navy Blue Dial : ) Ordered today.....
For me, one brass/bronze is enough. I prefer stainless but have been wearing the Armida A8 for the last 3 weeks straight.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I haven't been following for the last month. What's the latest delivery estimate? I've got a bronze/black-date on order. Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was tempted to get another one SS Blue but am concerned with size so will wait to get the SS. So I'm really looking forward to seeing it in the flesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Makara said:


> I'd love that too  I'm waiting on an update from the factory soon. I'll ask them for pictures taken during the production process and I'll share them here as soon as I receive any. I should have production samples soon as well! Can't wait!


Any update on the production samples? Very interested in seeing the final hands and other details.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Lovely looking watch, just ordered bronze/blue... Can't wait!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Myman said:


> Like the octo case. Stainless Steel - Navy Blue Dial : ) Ordered today.....
> For me, one brass/bronze is enough. I prefer stainless but have been wearing the Armida A8 for the last 3 weeks straight.


Thanks so much for the pre-order!

Can't blame you for wearing the A8 so much, it's a great watch!



zznalg said:


> I haven't been following for the last month. What's the latest delivery estimate? I've got a bronze/black-date on order. Thanks!


Still waiting for production to wrap up. Should happen any time now. Shipping should start at the end of the month, or it might be delayed by a week or 2 to January. I'll of course post an update when I have a firm shipping date!



Jeep99dad said:


> I was tempted to get another one SS Blue but am concerned with size so will wait to get the SS. So I'm really looking forward to seeing it in the flesh


I was also a little worried about the size when I was waiting for the prototypes, but when I received them I was very surprised at how well it wears. Don't get me wrong, it is a big watch, but it doesn't feel oversized or disproportionate. Anyway, there are still quite a few SS/Blue left so there should still be some available after you get a chance to try the one you already ordered! I can even hold one for you if you like. Just send me a PM or an email and I'll be happy to.



jmburgess said:


> Any update on the production samples? Very interested in seeing the final hands and other details.


Actually I won't be getting production samples, it would have added to much delay in the process (which is already running a bit late). I have confirmed all the technical drawings for every single part of the watch so it should be all right. I asked for pictures but the manufacturer is not very good at sending me pictures. As good as they are at accommodating all the changes that you witnessed during the pre-order, they are not good at providing pictures during the manufacturing process. I'll still try to get some, but I can't promise anything. So, we may have to wait until production is completely done before seeing anything 



Lummox said:


> Lovely looking watch, just ordered bronze/blue... Can't wait!


Thanks so much!

Only 2 Bronze/Blue left (both no-date), and 6 Bronze/Brown (all with date)!


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

BOOM!!! Congrats to Makara AGAIN... I just noticed Blue/Bronze is now sold out. Only a few Brown/Bronze remain. Job well done Nadim!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you! Bronze/Blue sold out during the night, only 5 Bronze/Brown left!

Thanks again everyone for the amazing support, I can't wait to start shipping them out!


----------



## dualcomms (Nov 12, 2013)

Already know I'm going to regret not getting one of these, especially enjoy the Blue/SS and Blue/Bronze versions. Killer design well done, its also nice to see the manufacturer as excited as the customers that is something special.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's the final, branded, black rubber strap:


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Makara said:


> Here's the final, branded, black rubber strap:


Looking good, cant wait to see/have the finished product


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Here's the final, branded, black rubber strap:


Nice to see its not got the big flat pin that some other rubber dive straps use, this way the buckle that comes with it will be able to be used else where on a different strap if so desired.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

That is a sexy strap right there. Can't wait to see how if feels, looks soft and supple from here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks good!! Can't wait!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Makara said:


> Here's the final, branded, black rubber strap:


Looks great! What's the size of the strap?

Hope it will fit to my tiny wrist...


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a bronze-brown and a stainless-black pre-paid - loving the case work on this one and the cool specs. Never knew there were bronze watches until I saw the story on Worn and Wound. But the point of this post is something else. I got my first Miyota 9 movement 2 days ago in a Smiths PRS-68. It's running 3 up per day - a little less perhaps. Lovely feel through the crown. Don't think we'll be ill-served by the Miyota in the Octopus.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Rubber looks great. Nice work. I hope buckle can be switched between leather and rubber.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jopex said:


> Rubber looks great. Nice work. I hope buckle can be switched between leather and rubber.


Looking at the hole size I reckon it could very well be.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all! The strap is very soft and comfortable, and I think it is more of a silicone compound rather than a rubber compound which is usually harder. Not an expert at all on this topic!

All straps included with the watch use the same buckle (2 buckles are included). The buckles can be swapped onto other 24mm straps. The pin is approximately 3mm wide.



sarasate said:


> Looks great! What's the size of the strap?
> 
> Hope it will fit to my tiny wrist...


This strap is a little longer than standard straps but it has a lot of holes and can be adjusted to fit small wrists. I'm sure it will fit great on your wrist!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Thank you all! The strap is very soft and comfortable, and I think it is more of a silicone compound rather than a rubber compound which is usually harder. Not an expert at all on this topic!


I'm not an expert either but all the rubber straps I do own all have a stiffness that isn't present on my silicone ones and another thing the decent silicone ones aren't fluff magnetics either. I actually hope it is silicone because I've yet to find a truly comfortable rubber one.



Makara said:


> All straps included with the watch use the same buckle (2 buckles are included). The buckles can be swapped onto other 24mm straps. The pin is approximately 3mm wide.


As I was hoping would be the case, smart move especially with the bronze watches as finding additional bronze buckles are both difficult and usually expensive.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nadim, I just want to say that I am thoroughly impressed by your communications and constant updates. I have been reading recently a number of watch projects (and am involved in a few) that have been delayed for some reason or other and I have to say that even though there is a slight delay for the Octopus, I do not mind one bit as you are updating us as to progress, which is all we can ever ask for. 

So many projects keep people guessing and wondering what is happening with their hard earned money, and you have kept everyone abreast from the start to the end. Kudos to you and I really hope that all your endeavours make you a rich man as you deserve it for all of the care you put into your customers. Truly 1st rate service.

Just wanted to get that off my chest, as I am a great believer in giving credit where it is due.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ Thanks so much for the kind words  There are so many things that are out of my control with such a project and when I'm informed of a delay from the factory I really feel, and I guess I really am, powerless. But there is at least one thing that I can control, and that is the communication that I have with you guys. So I'm doing my best to make it as good as possible, to keep every channel open, and to keep you all updated with whatever I can.

In my eyes, this is the only way to run a pre-order, and I don't see myself doing it any other way! So I'm really happy to hear that you appreciate it 

Only 2 bronzos available! This is really the last chance to get one. They'll probably be gone before the weekend 

And here are a few pictures of the buckle that will be coming with the watch. Please note that it will be signed with the 'MAKARA' logo. In the pictures, it is compared to the buckle that I had on the prototypes. The final buckle is much more solid and matches the case better!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Holy cow that buckle looks great! Added value after added value with this deal... I feel for those who don't get in on this one, they don't come around very often.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Luminated said:


> As I was hoping would be the case, smart move especially with the bronze watches as finding additional bronze buckles are both difficult and usually expensive.


I can see the Stainless watches coming with 2 stainless buckles, but are in fact the bronze watches coming with 2 bronze buckles?

If that's a yes, then more kudos to you Nadim, and truly an outstanding deal, more than it already is, as decent bronze buckles can cost upwards of $60.00 each.

Put my name down for the next pre-order of watch you produce!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Will the bronze case have matching bronze buckle?


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered one of the last bronzos. So my guess is that it's only one left. Almost miss this proyect. I've been out of the hobby for more than a year so I think this will be a great come back. 

Thanks for the opportunity to be part of this project.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

e-mishka said:


> Will the bronze case have matching bronze buckle?


It was said before that they would, I don't believe anything has changed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

2 straps and 2 bronze buckles !! This just keeps getting better and better 

Can't wait for this one to come through my door 

Chris


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

just paid off my preorder, can't wait


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I confirm, all bronze watches come with 2 signed CuSn8 bronze buckles, 1 black rubber/silicone strap, 1 brown leather strap, and maybe (99% positive) 1 extra bonus strap which will remain a surprise 



Antrax said:


> I ordered one of the last bronzos. So my guess is that it's only one left. Almost miss this proyect. I've been out of the hobby for more than a year so I think this will be a great come back.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to be part of this project.


Thanks so much for your pre-order, and welcome back!



gallegoc said:


> just paid off my preorder, can't wait


Payment received, thank you!

BTW, all bronze watches are now officially SOLD OUT!!!

There are quite a few Stainless Steel left, approximately 15-20 of each dial color.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Makara said:


> BTW, all bronze watches are now officially SOLD OUT!!!


Nice!!!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Makara said:


> I confirm, all bronze watches come with 2 signed CuSn8 bronze buckles, 1 black rubber/silicone strap, 1 brown leather strap, and maybe (99% positive) 1 extra bonus strap which will remain a surprise


This can only mean a NATO strap, perhaps a la James Bond style, matching the dial? Blue+Tan? Blue+Brown? Green+Tan etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

How do I pay off my pre-order?


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

I was the first to order....How close are we now? Can't wait for my 2 to get here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Me too. Can't wait. Everytime I get an alert and see its a post from Makara, I pray it's a delivery date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Do all the stainless ones have to sel out too before we get a final delivery date?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Do all the stainless ones have to sel out too before we get a final delivery date?


I don't think so, according to Nadim all he required was 50% of production run to be sold to make it viable so it's going to happen even if the remaining aren't sold yet, I imagine the time of the year is holding things up but I'd be surprised if delivered doesn't happen in January.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I've just ordered Makara Octopus (Stainless Steel / Black) #3!  Amazing. I've read through this thread today and I'm absolutely blown away. I love the style, love the decisions that Nadim has made and the advice offered by the forum members here. Really looking forward to receiving this.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry if this has been covered, but when does the pre-order period end? Missing out on this would be a $100 mistake!

Thanks


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

The preorder period ends when preorders start shipping, which is estimated to be soonish - few weeks.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, okay! In that case I'll make a decision over the next few days. Fingers crossed (if I decide to purchase) I'm still in the pre-order period.


----------



## mortepa (May 16, 2013)

So my question is to all of you that were going to use Christmas as a cover for your Makara delivery. "Oh this package honey , dear? This is one of your presents. I better take this downstairs immediately and hide it right away."

So now what are you going to do to provide cover? I have a couple ideas, but want to hear what other sneaky hubbies are doing. LOL

Nadim, It would be helpful to have the return label not indicate "Watch Company", "Excellent Timepieces", or similar. Instead just put Makara or initials. Just a thought!


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

LMAO! Yes I have done this also , but not anymore!



mortepa said:


> So my question is to all of you that were going to use Christmas as a cover for your Makara delivery. "Oh this package honey , dear? This is one of your presents. I better take this downstairs immediately and hide it right away."
> 
> So now what are you going to do to provide cover? I have a couple ideas, but want to hear what other sneaky hubbies are doing. LOL
> 
> Nadim, It would be helpful to have the return label not indicate "Watch Company", "Excellent Timepieces", or similar. Instead just put Makara or initials. Just a thought!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

mortepa said:


> So my question is to all of you that were going to use Christmas as a cover for your Makara delivery. "Oh this package honey , dear? This is one of your presents. I better take this downstairs immediately and hide it right away."
> 
> So now what are you going to do to provide cover? I have a couple ideas, but want to hear what other sneaky hubbies are doing. LOL
> 
> Nadim, It would be helpful to have the return label not indicate "Watch Company", "Excellent Timepieces", or similar. Instead just put Makara or initials. Just a thought!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



mortepa said:


> So my question is to all of you that were going to use Christmas as a cover for your Makara delivery. "Oh this package honey , dear? This is one of your presents. I better take this downstairs immediately and hide it right away."
> 
> So now what are you going to do to provide cover? I have a couple ideas, but want to hear what other sneaky hubbies are doing. LOL
> 
> Nadim, It would be helpful to have the return label not indicate "Watch Company", "Excellent Timepieces", or similar. Instead just put Makara or initials. Just a thought!


I've already arranged for Nadim to stamp V I A G R A all over it... My wife is going to be thrilled when that package hits the doorstep. On second thought, maybe not so much, I might need to rethink this...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

mortepa said:


> So my question is to all of you that were going to use Christmas as a cover for your Makara delivery. "Oh this package honey , dear? This is one of your presents. I better take this downstairs immediately and hide it right away."
> 
> So now what are you going to do to provide cover? I have a couple ideas, but want to hear what other sneaky hubbies are doing. LOL
> 
> Nadim, It would be helpful to have the return label not indicate "Watch Company", "Excellent Timepieces", or similar. Instead just put Makara or initials. Just a thought!


Lol grow some balls my friend

my wife spends plenty on clothes seriously she has a bigger problem than me, I don't question her and she don't question me
just say you brought a new watch and ignore the rolling eyes


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

samer0214 said:


> This can only mean a NATO strap, perhaps a la James Bond style, matching the dial? Blue+Tan? Blue+Brown? Green+Tan etc.


I'm not gonna give any hints about this one, it will be a real surprise!



jmackoul said:


> How do I pay off my pre-order?


I setup special products on the website for paying off the remaining balance. 
For bronze watches: http://www.makarawatches.com/products/makara-octopus-bronze-deposit-balance-payment
For stainless steel watches: http://www.makarawatches.com/products/makara-octopus-stainless-steel-deposit-balance-payment



ukdabest said:


> I was the first to order....How close are we now? Can't wait for my 2 to get here.


Very close now. Production should be wrapping up any time now! I've been obsessively checking my emails for the past few weeks hoping to get the good news from the manufacturer. The wait is killing me!



Lummox said:


> Do all the stainless ones have to sel out too before we get a final delivery date?





Luminated said:


> I don't think so, according to Nadim all he required was 50% of production run to be sold to make it viable so it's going to happen even if the remaining aren't sold yet, I imagine the time of the year is holding things up but I'd be surprised if delivered doesn't happen in January.


Correct, full production started back in November and should be wrapping up any day now. I'll make an announcement as soon as I get the good news from the factory and I'll start shipping right away!



synaptyx said:


> I've just ordered Makara Octopus (Stainless Steel / Black) #17!  Amazing. I've read through this thread today and I'm absolutely blown away. I love the style, love the decisions that Nadim has made and the advice offered by the forum members here. Really looking forward to receiving this.


Thanks so much for the order and for the kind words!



kayjf said:


> Wow, okay! In that case I'll make a decision over the next few days. Fingers crossed (if I decide to purchase) I'm still in the pre-order period.


You still have at least a week. With Christmas around the corner, even if the manufacturer ships the watches now, shipping time as well as customs clearance will be delayed.

---

As for discrete packaging, I'm happy to help with this as long as it is legal! Can't really lie with customs declaration, so I have to write that the content of the package is a watch, but anything else is fair game! Just send me an email or PM with your special requests 

Pete, i'm not sure that writing V I A G R A all over the package is a very good idea, but if you insist...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, maybe not such a good idea since she'll expect me to be up all night which means I won't be able to check out my watches. Maybe we should go back to the cookbook idea since she surly has no interest in those. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Or nah be you could just let the packages land as their are and if she asks tell her you bought watches? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Just paid my deposit balance for SS/blue with date.

Martin Schulte-Ladbeck


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

My wife could actually care less in the long run. I just don't use any of "our" money since I technically don't earn an income since I'm a full time student. I have a side gig that supports my habit for the most part and every once in awhile I need to get a little creative, but those times are few and far between as it signals to me I might be getting a little excessive.  I actually wish she was more into the watch thing. She has a few dress watches that I bought her when I was working and she was corporate, but for the most part, she is happy beating the crap out of her Bernhardt every day. She treats that thing worse then most guys treat their G-Shocks, and it looks back and her and says "is that all you got?", it's truly one hell of a watch.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife just asked me today about the watch seems she is just as excited as me since she really liked the pics I showed her on the website, like was said before my wife goes into lulu lemon or anthropology and spends more than this watch so she can't really say anything! So far this strategy has worked good for me she gets clothes and boots and I get cool watches, it's a win win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I too wish my wife was into watches so we can share the hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I too wish my wife was into watches so we can share the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to go through these ups and downs where I would find something really cool for her thinking she would be all stoked too, and then I would show here and she could care less. The upside is that I don't end up buying her a bunch of watches she will never wear. I really thought she was going to turn the corner with the Bernhardt as she wears it at times that she never wore a watch before ie: weekends, non work days. But alas, I think she just appreciates it for how utilitarian it is for her and how durable it is with out showing the ill effects. I think I probably won't be buying her anymore watches until the ladies octopus debuts.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This is the right watch me, you see the wife calls me an octopus in bed because my arms are everywhere, all seven of them and my one foot..... or should that be 12 inches. ;-)


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

The Official Makara Octopus Automatic Diver Thread: Bachelors, Beware


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Heck, us bachelors don't have to explain nuthin' to anyone! But I do feel for the fellas that are in this situation. Maybe labeled "vacuum cleaner bags"? Something mundane that won't be noticed. Or gross, like "Aunt Hilda's ashes". Get a cheap urn, keep your Octopus in it & she'll never be the wiser.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

LOL you know the delivery date is around the corner when the guys are getting creative on how to explain (or hide) the purchase from their wives!

Merry Christmas to everyone who's celebrating! Happy holidays to all!

I sincerely apologize for missing the Christmas delivery deadline. I did everything I could on my end, but I can't control everything unfortunately. Everything is ready here with Excel spreadsheets, shipping labels, boxes, bubble wrap... only waiting for the watches to pack the boxes and call the post office to come pick up the packages. When the watches arrive it will only take a few days to ship them all. I have family and friends ready to help if needed!



msl_laubo said:


> Just paid my deposit balance for SS/blue with date.
> 
> Martin Schulte-Ladbeck


Thanks Martin, balance payment well received!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Nadim somethings are out of your control and overall this is going much quicker than I expected. I am just looking forward to wearing a very nice watch shortly and believe it will be more than worth the wait.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim mate I will repeat this for those that haven't followed this thread in its entirety but your transparency and openness has made the whole experience one of the most pleasant. Sure something have been out of your control but you have continued to keep everyone bang up to date and informed and that my friend is the right way to conduct business.

I salute you.

P.S.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I will echo the above , this is the first pre order watch I have bought , I appreciate your updates and the obvious care and attention you have put into the project. Obviously some things are beyond your control and I'm sure no one will blame you for a slight delay. The main thing is enjoy your Christmas then when that's done get back to the watches !


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll chime in here too... It is a pleasure to say that the process itself has been a pleasure. While we all have those hopes going into something like this, it often isn't the case. Your candor and openness have made each step engaging, and even though I was not always vocal about my opinion (not due to holding back, purely due to agreeing with the majority), I feel 100% connected to the final product.

Beyond the pleasure of the process, I know that I speak for many others hear when I say, more importantly, I feel like I have gained a friend, and I have nothing but respect for how you conduct your business.

Wishing you, your family, and all the members here the happiest of holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I echo all these sentiments, I have pre-ordered dozens upon dozens of watches. Nadim has been one of the most open and fun of any of them. I have received every update and every post from the beginning..

I thank you Nadim and everyone who has taken part in this you have made it a lot of fun.

Oh my wife has more watches then me , so it make it easy when I get a new watch.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you Nadim. No problem with delayed delivery here. It will be like prolongated Christmas when the watch arrives anyway.

I am using mail forwarding service to get the watch more easily.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas Nadim. No worries in delays and quite honestly everyone should expect them when preordering a watch. Part of the process. 
Also as for shipping them out quickly, I'd prefer you take your time and inspect them all carefully before they go out  
Also props in your communication so far. I don't even know how you do it ;-) do you ever sleep??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Are we trying to get a date or a watch? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongyixiong (Dec 15, 2009)

Any one thinking of backing up on their orders?  
This look like a mighty fine watch - too bad I missed out on the boat for this one!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

chongyixiong said:


> Any one thinking of backing up on their orders?
> This look like a mighty fine watch - too bad I missed out on the boat for this one!


It looks like you still have time to get in on a stainless steel version.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the very very kind words guys. It does help relieve some of the stress that has been building up for the past few weeks while I'm impatiently waiting for updates from the factory. I really wanted to stay on schedule and deliver in time for Christmas. I hate to be late and I feel really bad when I can't keep a promise. While the whole process is a lot of fun (and a big part of it is thanks to you guys!) it is also very stressful! I really can't wait to receive the watches, ship them, and celebrate 



chongyixiong said:


> Any one thinking of backing up on their orders?
> This look like a mighty fine watch - too bad I missed out on the boat for this one!


There is already a growing waiting list of people hoping someone will cancel their Bronze pre-order. I can add you to the list if you want, but I think it is unlikely there will be that many cancellations.

There's still quite a few Stainless Steels available though!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pinkelle21 said:


> Are we trying to get a date or a watch? LoL


Really, what's up with all the mushy stuff. The giveaway is over, no need to suck up any more. Just kidding of course. I share the same sentiments.

Nadim, don't stress out about the delivery date. It is what it is. A month after everyone receives their watch no one will remember or care when they got it. It will be well worth the wait anyway.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Crickets......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

This watch looks great sorry I missed out on the bronze but looks like I'll be ordering the SS green version with the date window,I prefer the date if it is part of the movement rather than have it covered up to distinguish between the AM and PM so there is less chance of moving hands during the danger hours of the date change ,best of luck to you Nadim .


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Wheres my watch? Are we there yet?? 
Heh..lookin forward to this beauty!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Really, what's up with all the mushy stuff. The giveaway is over, no need to suck up any more. Just kidding of course. I share the same sentiments.
> 
> Nadim, don't stress out about the delivery date. It is what it is. A month after everyone receives their watch no one will remember or care when they got it. It will be well worth the wait anyway.


Thanks. Talking about the giveaway, where's "Zac no K"? I sent him a PM but never heard back from him! How long should we give him before we pick another winner? :/



RoadWarrior said:


> This watch looks great sorry I missed out on the bronze but looks like I'll be ordering the SS green version with the date window,I prefer the date if it is part of the movement rather than have it covered up to distinguish between the AM and PM so there is less chance of moving hands during the danger hours of the date change ,best of luck to you Nadim .


Thanks! Let me know if you have any problems ordering on the website. I've had a couple of guys email me over the past few days because they were having trouble ordering. Not sure if it is a problem on Shopify's end (the shopping cart software I use), or on Stripe's end (the credit card processor)...



mikeylacroix said:


> Wheres my watch? Are we there yet??
> Heh..lookin forward to this beauty!


LOL yeah, tell me about it, I'm dying here waiting!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a tricky one regarding the 'giveaway', surely there's someone here who happens to know him more than just another forum member.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Makara said:


> Thanks. Talking about the giveaway, where's "Zac no K"? I sent him a PM but never heard back from him! How long should we give him before we pick another winner? :/


I think you answered your own question on page 1

Q: When will winners be announced?

A: The giveaway will end when we confirm the order with the manufacturer, which is planned for the 2nd week of September 2013. Winners will be announced 1st week of October 2013. Winners will have 2 weeks to claim their prizes after which time new winners will be picked.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll solve your problem! Pick me ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

For those interested in a Bronze on Blue with Date, I recently canceled my order, so one more should be available!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jmackoul said:


> For those interested in a Bronze on Blue with Date, I recently canceled my order, so one more should be available!


Ill take it if still available


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You should email Nadim instead of posting here. It'll likely go quick. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll solve your problem! Pick me ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, right. Try again, Beaujolais Boy.


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Wooo woooo!!! Found out earlier today I won! I got caught up moving and with the holidays the past month so I haven't checked WUS in a while. Thanks Makara, the pictures look awesome and the W&W review was great. Can't wait to wear it!

And congrats Jopex!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahahahaha there are always "wife problem". For example my wife even didn`t know that I bought Makara watches 


core attitude said:


> My wife could actually care less in the long run. I just don't use any of "our" money since I technically don't earn an income since I'm a full time student. I have a side gig that supports my habit for the most part and every once in awhile I need to get a little creative, but those times are few and far between as it signals to me I might be getting a little excessive.  I actually wish she was more into the watch thing. She has a few dress watches that I bought her when I was working and she was corporate, but for the most part, she is happy beating the crap out of her Bernhardt every day. She treats that thing worse then most guys treat their G-Shocks, and it looks back and her and says "is that all you got?", it's truly one hell of a watch.


Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

My other half is usually quite understanding, but might be less so when the Octopus and the Black Monster I've ordered turn up in quick succession... 

In my defence, the pair of them are still cheaper than the Eterna Super Kontiki Heritage I had my eye on... so I saved money, kinda...


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Makara said:


> Thanks so much for the very very kind words guys. It does help relieve some of the stress that has been building up for the past few weeks while I'm impatiently waiting for updates from the factory. I really wanted to stay on schedule and deliver in time for Christmas. I hate to be late and I feel really bad when I can't keep a promise. While the whole process is a lot of fun (and a big part of it is thanks to you guys!) it is also very stressful! I really can't wait to receive the watches, ship them, and celebrate


Nadim. Thank you very much for your work and for your support in e-mail  I hope everything will be fine and we get our Makara`s after New Year celebration at January 2014!

Happy New Year!!! Just don`t worry, be happy and ALL will be fine!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> My other half is usually quite understanding, but might be less so when the Octopus and the Black Monster I've ordered turn up in quick succession...
> 
> In my defence, the pair of them are still cheaper than the Eterna Super Kontiki Heritage I had my eye on... so I saved money, kinda...


Every time she complains about another watch I remind her on the price of her replacement engagement ring and eternity ring I got her for our twentieth wedding anniversary and I've been using that one for the last four years now. lol


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Good point, she only got her engagement ring from me on Christmas eve so I've spent a lot more on jewelry for her this month than I have for myself, even with the Octopus and Monster!



Luminated said:


> Every time she complains about another watch I remind her on the price of her replacement engagement ring and eternity ring I got her for our twentieth wedding anniversary and I've been using that one for the last four years now. lol


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Lummox said:


> My other half is usually quite understanding, but might be less so when the Octopus and the Black Monster I've ordered turn up in quick succession...
> 
> In my defence, the pair of them are still cheaper than the Eterna Super Kontiki Heritage I had my eye on... so I saved money, kinda...


 Ahahahaha. Same way here  I just got Seiko SRP453 baby tuna. When my other half trying to say something about my watches (I buy about 1 watches every 2 month, I am collectioner of them, but not expensive watches, only up to $500), I always say - Dear all my watches cost cheaper then only one Rolex  But now she is accustomed to and attitude towards for my watch mania.

Also I suggest to say for wife if she will be mad - that buying another watches is better then go and spent money to casino, drink a lot at bars or spend at mistress


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats to Zac!!! I have to say I am quite envious!


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Just bought a ss version. Kinda excited for a delivery date.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, problem solved, Zac finally appeared 



arejay said:


> Just bought a ss version. Kinda excited for a delivery date.


Thanks so much for the order!!

Latest update from the manufacturer is that the watches will be ready in about 2 weeks. In any case, they promised they'll be ready before the Chinese New Year holiday, which is starting 3rd week of January. Again, I sincerely apologize for the delay, but at least we can see the light at the end of the tunnel!

If the delay is a problem for someone, please email me if you want to cancel your pre-order, change your shipping address, or for whatever else I can help with.

I also want to thank everyone for the amazing support, for making 2013 an awesome year launching the Makara brand, and I know good things are coming for 2014!

Happy new year everyone, I wish you all a great year in 2014!!


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm so surprised that there are still SS versions in stock. I would have thought a well-designed, domed sapphire, 9015 watch would have instantly sold out at $295. I already ordered a blue SS...and I'm on the fence about another one in black...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> I'm so surprised that there are still SS versions in stock. I would have thought a well-designed, domed sapphire, 9015 watch would have instantly sold out at $295.


+1.
If I didn't have a bronze on order, a Lew & Huey Acionna on order as well and wasn't trying to scrape together the funds for a Stowa Prodiver (and wasn't bothered by a flat chequing account) I'd be onto a stainless version in a flash.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

marlowe55 said:


> +1.
> If I didn't have a bronze on order, a Lew & Huey Acionna on order as well and wasn't trying to scrape together the funds for a Stowa Prodiver (and wasn't bothered by a flat chequing account) I'd be onto a stainless version in a flash.


Hmmm, you've got me thinking now....maybe I should order an ss to go with my bronzo...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm glad I'll have 1 of each color so I don't have to decide which one to get ... although I'll have a problem deciding which one to wear


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Makara said:


> I'm glad I'll have 1 of each color so I don't have to decide which one to get ... although I'll have a problem deciding which one to wear


Deservedly smug.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nadim
I have a question and apologize in advance if it was addresses and I missed it...
In case warranty repair is needed, will there be a US service person or do watches go back to you/factory?
Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nadim
> I have a question and apologize in advance if it was addresses and I missed it...
> In case warranty repair is needed, will there be a US service person or do watches go back to you/factory?
> Thank you.
> ...





Makara said:


> I know the manufacturer will have excess inventory of all parts because they will be handling warranty/repair work.


Back to the factory.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, it depends on the kind of repair that is needed. I want to keep it as simple/cost-effective/fast as possible for everyone. So, if there is a problem with the movement and you know a good local watchmaker, you can take the watch to them and I'll cover the repair cost. This way, no need to ship the watch back-and-forth.

I can also arrange to send replacement parts so you can have it fixed locally. Or, you can always send the watch back to me, or directly to the manufacturer and I will take care of everything.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Makara said:


> Well, it depends on the kind of repair that is needed. I want to keep it as simple/cost-effective/fast as possible for everyone. So, if there is a problem with the movement and you know a good local watchmaker, you can take the watch to them and I'll cover the repair cost. This way, no need to ship the watch back-and-forth.
> 
> I can also arrange to send replacement parts so you can have it fixed locally. Or, you can always send the watch back to me, or directly to the manufacturer and I will take care of everything.


Great response! Great attitude and approach.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it! Thanks for the reply Nadim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

zznalg said:


> Great response! Great attitude and approach.


Agreed, offering all of the above means the customer can chose which method he/she feels most comfortable with.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Why can't everything be as simple and straightforward as a Makara warranty!? Awesome, Nadim!


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone else thinking about different strap options? I'm waiting to see what the leather strap is like but probably going to pick up a nato with bronze hardware before it comes in.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah - NATO is a cool idea but I'm probably not going to go for it, I'm already pushing it with how large the watch is and adding height might make it just too big.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've got a strap in my collection which I reckon will work perfectly with the brown dial, but if you have a blue dialled one on order then check this out.

http://theleatherproject.storenvy.c...r-paint-leather-strap-band-for-panerai-or-big


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Zac no K said:


> Anyone else thinking about different strap options? I'm waiting to see what the leather strap is like but probably going to pick up a nato with bronze hardware before it comes in.


My personal guess is that the 3rd surprise strap that Nadim is including, is a NATO strap.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/makarawatches - getting closer . Nadim just posted pix of watch boxes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Halios-like. Dig those boxes!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Edit: LOL, you guys beat me to it.

Here are pictures of the final packaging. I wasn't 100% satisfied with the previous box, so we made some changes and I'm very happy now  Switched from pine wood to paulownia wood, and from burned logo to laser-engraved. Looks much better!




























BTW, 3rd strap is not a NATO, but I'm not saying more 

I'm curious to see what straps you're all gonna fit on these. You'll already have 3 straps to play with, but I'm sure a lot of you will experiment with other combos. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadim, I have learned to expect nothing from you but pleasant surprises. I've said it before and I will say it again... so glad I am in on this!!!!


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

So close!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Boxes look great. :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The boxes look great, too few go to the expense of using wood but it makes the whole unwrapping process so much more pleasurable in my opinion. Am I right in thinking the watch is laid flat?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad you like the box guys 



Luminated said:


> The boxes look great, too few go to the expense of using wood but it makes the whole unwrapping process so much more pleasurable in my opinion. Am I right in thinking the watch is laid flat?


I knew I wanted to go with a wood box since I started this project. When I received the pine wood box samples I was a little disappointed because it didn't have the kind of grain and texture I expected. The paulownia wood is just perfect!

The watch is laid flat with a good thickness of foam all around to protect it well during shipping.

The foam is custom cut to fit the case exactly. There is a little wiggle room at the end of the strap shape to accommodate different strap lengths and buckle sizes in case someone doesn't stick with one of the included strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Makara said:


> Glad you like the box guys
> 
> I knew I wanted to go with a wood box since I started this project. When I received the pine wood box samples I was a little disappointed because it didn't have the kind of grain and texture I expected. The paulownia wood is just perfect!
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Can't wait to see it in the metal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

More awesome! Thanks, Nadim. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> Glad you like the box guys


Like the box, like the size.


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG how happy am i that i got in on this ......so excited, cant wait


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This box design brings back very fond memories on woodwork at high school where I made one of these to hold dominos. Where as most other watch boxes end up at the back of your wardrobe I think this one might see a bit of use holding other stuff.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

No often you can say this to another dude but.....nice Box Nadim 

Seriously though that box looks great. I love the custom foam insert. Very nice touch.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

I am so friggin' excited! Stop teasing and just ship the watch already ☺

Honestly, this is looking awesome

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Makara said:


> Edit: LOL, you guys beat me to it.
> 
> Here are pictures of the final packaging. I wasn't 100% satisfied with the previous box, so we made some changes and I'm very happy now  Switched from pine wood to paulownia wood, and from burned logo to laser-engraved. Looks much better!
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow wow! I love this natural wood boxes for Makara Octopus. *It`s so simple and unusual, but maded with love!
*_P.S. Can`t wait to get my watches, it would be one of the best days with hapiness. Also I have just made a little preview for Octopus._


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Everything's good good good and very good, Nadim; from the box to the foam to the watch, extra straps, mystery strap!! Boy oh boy!!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> I'm curious to see what straps you're all gonna fit on these. You'll already have 3 straps to play with, but I'm sure a lot of you will experiment with other combos. Can't wait to see them!


I'm thinking of trying this strap out. It's a dark tobacco brown so I don't really know, but I'll post a pic of my green / bronze with it on if it looks ok.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

#9 SS green ordered would have snagged a bronze also but I'm good with the SS version.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Will_f said:


> I'm thinking of trying this strap out. It's a dark tobacco brown so I don't really know, but I'll post a pic of my green / bronze with it on if it looks ok.


I'm officially in love with that Magrette. The strap is perfect.

I'm sure it will look great on a BG Octopus too. I'll be searching for something unique for my own BG as well.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Mobil1Mach said:


> I'm officially in love with that Magrette. The strap is perfect.
> 
> I'm sure it will look great on a BG Octopus too. I'll be searching for something unique for my own BG as well.


Magrette hit a home run on the aesthetics of the PVD Chrono.

I look very much forward to seeing what you find for your BG


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Nadim,

For official sick,

Just wanna ask, Makara watch *design *in which country? Your profile said "Under the Sea".


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone who happens to have straps waiting for the arrival of their watches please share photos as I'm sure all of us would love to see the different ideas everyone has. I will post a couple of mine but would prefer to show them minus the watches they are currently on so will do so tomorrow.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha, some funny comments in the last few pages 



DigVic said:


> Wow wow wow wow! I love this natural wood boxes for Makara Octopus. *It`s so simple and unusual, but maded with love!
> *_P.S. Can`t wait to get my watches, it would be one of the best days with hapiness. Also I have just made a little preview for Octopus._


Thanks for the post and for the support, Victor!



Will_f said:


> I'm thinking of trying this strap out. It's a dark tobacco brown so I don't really know, but I'll post a pic of my green / bronze with it on if it looks ok.


Nice watch and strap! I'm sure the strap will look great on your Bronze/Green, looking forward to your pictures!



RoadWarrior said:


> #9 SS green ordered would have snagged a bronze also but I'm good with the SS version.


Thanks for the order!!



hidden830726 said:


> Hi Nadim,
> 
> For official sick,
> 
> Just wanna ask, Makara watch *design *in which country? Your profile said "Under the Sea".


Designed in Montreal, Canada. Manufactured in China.

Loved Under the sea  (haha sorry, this is so cheesy!)



Luminated said:


> Anyone who happens to have straps waiting for the arrival of their watches please share photos as I'm sure all of us would love to see the different ideas everyone has. I will post a couple of mine but would prefer to show them minus the watches they are currently on so will do so tomorrow.


Great idea! I have a few sample straps incoming, candidates for the next Makara model. I'll post pictures when I receive them and I will of course post pictures fitted on the production Octopus when these get here.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't have a horse in this race yet but following the thread off and on I have to commend Nadim for your proactive and transparent communication with your customers. Well done!


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Will_f said:


> I'm thinking of trying this strap out. It's a dark tobacco brown so I don't really know, but I'll post a pic of my green / bronze with it on if it looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 1342443
> 
> View attachment 1342444


Does anyone know where to get a strap like that? I like the thickness and color scheme. thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A.Priori said:


> Does anyone know where to get a strap like that? I like the thickness and color scheme. thanks!


It's not identical to mine but it looks very similar with the same look from the leather itself and I got mine for Panatime.

Panatime 24mm Vintage Tobacco With Black Stitching

Heres mine










Apologies Nadim for posting another watch on your thread.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

A.Priori said:


> Does anyone know where to get a strap like that? I like the thickness and color scheme. thanks!


Looks custom to me.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



A.Priori said:


> Does anyone know where to get a strap like that? I like the thickness and color scheme. thanks!


Send a PM to speedster25. You can also find him on Facebook under EPIC straps.

I exchanged PMs with him yesterday and it turns out he kind of specializes in Bronze watches.

Wil


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

appreciate the strap info guys, thanks!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

My sources tell me that the mystery strap will be genuine Black Rhino with a Woolly Mammoth ivory buckle.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



ChuckW said:


> My sources tell me that the mystery strap will be genuine Black Rhino with a Woolly Mammoth ivory buckle.


My sources tell me that its gonna be made out of unicorn hyde and unobtainium buckle


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



e-mishka said:


> My sources tell me that its gonna be made out of unicorn hyde and unobtainium buckle


Was talking to Nadim and he said that unobtainium buckle is proving very hard to yet.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Was talking to Nadim and he said that unobtainium buckle is proving very hard to yet.


Nearly as hard as the tropik b buckle I'd say


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Here's the two straps which I am expecting will see service on the BB Octopus.


----------



## supergs15 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

does anyone know when the expected ship date for the bronze makara?
thanks


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



supergs15 said:


> does anyone know when the expected ship date for the bronze makara?
> thanks





Makara said:


> Latest update from the manufacturer is that the watches will be ready in about 2 weeks. In any case, they promised they'll be ready before the Chinese New Year holiday, which is starting 3rd week of January. Again, I sincerely apologize for the delay, but at least we can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


I don't think anyone can give you a specific date, but Nadim's update was two weeks ago, so I reckon that if the manufacturer is true to his word, the watches should be shipped from China to Nadim any day now. Who knows, maybe we'll receive our orders first week of February.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



ChuckW said:


> I don't think anyone can give you a specific date, but Nadim's update was two weeks ago, so I reckon that if the manufacturer is true to his word, the watches should be shipped from China to Nadim any day now. Who knows, maybe we'll receive our orders first week of February.


I think you will be hearing very soon on this subject, like within a week or so and yeah I would reckon first week of February sounds about right. ;-)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



ChuckW said:


> My sources tell me that the mystery strap will be genuine Black Rhino with a Woolly Mammoth ivory buckle.





e-mishka said:


> My sources tell me that its gonna be made out of unicorn hyde and unobtainium buckle


Should we start taking bets? b-)



Luminated said:


> Was talking to Nadim and he said that unobtainium buckle is proving very hard to yet.


Indeed... we'll have to settle on a Kryptonite buckle :roll:



Luminated said:


> Here's the two straps which I am expecting will see service on the BB Octopus.


Nice, can't wait to see that! I think both will look great and give a very different look to the watch.



ChuckW said:


> I don't think anyone can give you a specific date, but Nadim's update was two weeks ago, so I reckon that if the manufacturer is true to his word, the watches should be shipped from China to Nadim any day now. Who knows, maybe we'll receive our orders first week of February.





Luminated said:


> I think you will be hearing very soon on this subject, like within a week or so and yeah I would reckon first week of February sounds about right. ;-)


Yup, that's pretty much it. The presentation boxes are already on their way and should be here next Tuesday according to FedEx. I think the watches will be on their way early next week and should be here at the end of next week, or early the week after. |>


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Getting PUMPED! Looking forward to receiving my BK so hard! GO MANUFACTURERS GO!!!


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Anyone who happens to have straps waiting for the arrival of their watches please share photos as I'm sure all of us would love to see the different ideas everyone has. I will post a couple of mine but would prefer to show them minus the watches they are currently on so will do so tomorrow.


Here's what I bought in anticipation. This was, of course, before I knew it would be arriving with 3 straps of its own! Buckles were going to be swapped out with bronze but since the straps themselves will be coming with 2 bronze buckles (I think?) I won't need to buy new ones!









Bronze/Brown incoming and I cannot wait!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Very nice indeed, your far right strap is similar in style to one of mine but a bit darker in colour.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'm just impatiently waiting!! 😄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

It's called buying the saddle before buying the horse!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Keeping in mind that this "horse" comes with 3 straps!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



samer0214 said:


> It's called buying the saddle before buying the horse!


And then x10!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

This bad boy to go on SS/green










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Y0DA said:


> This bad boy to go on SS/green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice. Where'd you get that?


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

zznalg said:


> Really nice. Where'd you get that?


Crown and Buckle


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


>


Love this one on the right. Is it custom?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jjolly said:


> Love this one on the right. Is it custom?


Not custom at all just an off the peg one from Panatime. If you're interested its Gold Java Rock Python skin and they do them in standard and extra long sizes, the other was off eBay from StrapJunkie.

Heres what both look like on a Bronzo.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Some very nice straps here. Really looking forward to seeing all your pictures guys!

We're one step closer, the presentation boxes arrived late Friday. Took some pictures to show you.

I have 3 large boxes full of those:










Boxes are looking and feeling GREAT! I'm really happy with how they turned out 




























And of course, I had to test it with a prototype. I'm happy to say that the custom-cut foam insert is perfect! Here's a little teaser.

BTW, I got a confirmation that the watches should be ready this coming week, so I should have them here at the end of the week, or early the following week. I can't sleep at night anymore, soo excited!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice? looking forward to it. Thanks for the great communication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The boxes look great Nadim, super nice job on those which fits right in with the rest of the project.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Couldn't agree more. We feel as if we have been present at each key decision that's been made with this project and though this watch can only be Nadim's baby we all feel like godparents eagerly awaiting the new arrival.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I figure the delay on delivery is actually saving me money. I can't even look at other watches until this one appears. 

It's also killing me. Sigh.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

This is great news. Nevertheless, I cannot imagine why Nadim was telling us that the watches might have been ready for shipping before Christmas. It was clear that it was unrealistic.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> This is great news. Nevertheless, I cannot imagine why Nadim was telling us that the watches might have been ready for shipping before Christmas. It was clear that it was unrealistic.


When I see other well established micro brands fail to meet their estimated date by up to 12 months I actually think Nadim's delay isn't at all bad and the very fact he's been upfront with all the info given by the factory places him higher in my opinion than many others.

Optimistic would have been a better word in my eyes. ;-)


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, honestly, I don't think it's that bad. A one person operation, trying to communicate across an ocean and a language, running a watch project for the first time, and he was only off by something like 15% of his original delivery target?


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

lol

By comparison with other microbrand offerings this one has been about as hassle free as you can get.

That being said, I'm ready for mine to arrive!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think it was clear that it was unrealistic at all. Before the Holidays, according to his posts, the delays were not on Nadim's end, and he was updating here on the forum about that. I think part of the confusion may come from the fact that as this process continued on, Nadim continued to add / upgrade / improve some of the "accessories" as he waited for the watches themselves to be manufactured, making it appear to some that the whole package was incomplete. I believe that if the heads were done pre Holiday, they would have shipped, and the bands, buckles, box, etc, would have been different then what we will be receiving now.

What's really unrealistic, is the amount of value this man continues to pack into this package vs the original $ I paid... who the *&@# does that in this industry?? Sets a price and then continues to chip away at his own profit up until just weeks before the product is delivered? This is the kind of crazy pre-order stuff I can get behind!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Aaaahhh, can't wait! I got in on this VERY late (many thanks, Nadim!) but the anticipation is already killing me. What a great project!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had the pleasure of discuss with Nadim this project and others future projects which will come to light in due time and he's an absolute gentleman so frankly the level of value that he has continually ramped up on the Octopus hasn't surprised me one bit. 

He's very committed to making a real success and building a solid following which I has no doubt will happen, all I'll say is watch this space because he has big plans.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I think we're seeing light at the end if the tunnel jitters here. It's great! You can almost feel the pent up positive energy flowing out of this thread.  


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I've had the pleasure of discuss with Nadim this project and others future projects which will come to light in due time and he's an absolute gentleman so frankly the level of value that he has continually ramped up on the Octopus hasn't surprised me one bit.
> 
> He's very committed to making a real success and building a solid following which I has no doubt will happen, all I'll say is watch this space because he has big plans.


I have also had the same pleasure, and therefore have a high degree of faith in this and future projects he has underway. But beyond my faith in his ability to produce great time pieces, is my faith in the fact that he is truly an upstanding gentleman whom possess a great deal of integrity and conviction. Two things that while you would think not uncommon, often shrink in the face of adversity during the course of a project. I expect nothing but great things from this and future endeavors, and feel confident that we will see a "meet the man behind" type interview on one of the watch site / blogs in the next year or so.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel like I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but I'll say it again anyway: thanks for the comments guys, this is really heart-warming!

In hindsight, I agree, the timeline was optimistic. I was relying on the information provided by the manufacturer and I have now learned that I should account for much more possible delays than I did here. I won't put all the blame on the manufacturer either, because they are probably relying on several suppliers themselves, who are also relying on other suppliers, ... and if each one is a little optimistic on their timeline and end up delivering a couple of weeks late, it adds up quickly and in the end I'm off by many, many weeks...

I sincerely apologize for this. I really thought I could make the holidays deadline. Oh, well, lesson learned, and you can be sure that for future projects I will account for generous delays at every step possible. This way, I might even end up delivering early 

On the bright side, as *core attitude* pointed out, the delay also allowed enough time to improve things that I wasn't 100% happy about, like the presentation box, and to add even more value by adding a 3rd mystery strap, branding the rubber strap, etc... things that wouldn't have happened if everything was perfectly on schedule!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Nadim owes no one an apology. If waiting an extra month for a watch is that disappointing and inconvenient, then life ain't that bad, huh? Thanks again!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I feel like I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but I'll say it again anyway: thanks for the comments guys, this is really heart-warming!
> 
> In hindsight, I agree, the timeline was optimistic. I was relying on the information provided by the manufacturer and I have now learned that I should account for much more possible delays than I did here. I won't put all the blame on the manufacturer either, because they are probably relying on several suppliers themselves, who are also relying on other suppliers, ... and if each one is a little optimistic on their timeline and end up delivering a couple of weeks late, it adds up quickly and in the end I'm off by many, many weeks...


Any new venture away from what you are familiar with is a learning curve but as I said earlier other well established micro brands who know the industry well have been almost 1 year past their original estimates so frankly you have been exceptional in your timescale all things considered.



Makara said:


> I sincerely apologize for this. I really thought I could make the holidays deadline. Oh, well, lesson learned, and you can be sure that for future projects I will account for generous delays at every step possible. This way, I might even end up delivering early
> 
> On the bright side, as *core attitude* pointed out, the delay also allowed enough time to improve things that I wasn't 100% happy about, like the presentation box, and to add even more value by adding a 3rd mystery strap, branding the rubber strap, etc... things that wouldn't have happened if everything was perfectly on schedule!


Who in their right mind could complain about a delay when this has given you time to add extra goodies not in the original purchase, as if the watch wasn't already incredible value. I must admit the mystery 3rd strap is pricking my interest some what as you have already confirmed it's not a nato.:think:

P.S.
I'm loving the grain in the display boxes, the switch of type of wood to use was a master stroke. |>


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear members, am new to the forum but even before I became a member of this forum, I had ordered a blue bronze just by reading this thread and am happy with the decision and no matter the delay, I think I will have something that is worth more.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wanted to be the 1400th post. No reason at all. I also wanted to say that like others, I don't mind waiting a bit if it means we're going to receive a better product and value! Thanks Nadim.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

And I wanted to be the 1401st posting without anything worthwhile to add! But all kidding aside:

Nadim, will you be re-verifying shipping addresses before you send the watches out? I'd like to change my ship to address please, if at all possible. If not, then no worries. Please let me know.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.

Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...



samer0214 said:


> And I wanted to be the 1401st posting without anything worthwhile to add! But all kidding aside:
> 
> Nadim, will you be re-verifying shipping addresses before you send the watches out? I'd like to change my ship to address please, if at all possible. If not, then no worries. Please let me know.


I will try to send out an email to everyone over the weekend to confirm the shipping addresses. But no need to wait for it, you can send me your new address by email, I'll update my files right away.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG /fans self Awesome, Nadim! 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

So the wait ends ..time for some action . 

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...


Awesome, I can't wait to start seeing the pics of the new arrivals. As far as pics of the next model... I say wait until this model is shipped so we can enjoy the new arrivals free of fantasy of our next purchase.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...


Against my own curiosity, I'd say hold of on announcing a new model. Let us get over being head-over-heels with the Octopus first, drag out the excitement.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I also vote to wait. Allow the thrill of the Octopuss to run its course for a bit before stoking the fires for the next one.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...


Cracking news mate, super stoked hearing this as everyone else must be including yourself because this has been one hell of an exciting journey you've been on and I am glad to have shared it with you. As for posting a teaser I'd definitely wait a little while if only to let the excitement of receiving the Octopus sink in.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.


Outstanding!!


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...
> 
> I will try to send out an email to everyone over the weekend to confirm the shipping addresses. But no need to wait for it, you can send me your new address by email, I'll update my files right away.


Excellent!

Give us small teasers about the new watch! Smaller or larger than the Octopus? More tool or more casual? Bronze, SS, or both?

Post pics once we receive our Octopuses, so that you can reel us in in our moments of weakness.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, so I am WAY late to this party, but I have been wanting a stainless blue dial diver and this one looks really great. Are they close to shipping yet? I am sure this has been answered several times, but I don't have the time to dig through 140+ pages (impressive, by the way!).


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> Ok, so I am WAY late to this party, but I have been wanting a stainless blue dial diver and this one looks really great. *Are they close to shipping yet?* I am sure this has been answered several times, but I don't have the time to dig through 140+ pages (impressive, by the way!).


You don't have to dig through 140+ pages as all the info you're looking is on the last page. lol


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I received the prototype for the next model. I'm so tempted to post a teaser, but I wanted to wait after the Octopus is shipped :/ Hmm.. what to do...
> 
> I will try to send out an email to everyone over the weekend to confirm the shipping addresses. But no need to wait for it, you can send me your new address by email, I'll update my files right away.


Outstanding CS Nadim, Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

In no way posting a sneak peek of the new watch will diminish my anticipation for the octopus! This may help people(like me) to not spend anymore money on other watches?but to wait for your new one! Post away!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Pinkelle21 said:


> may help people(like me) to not spend anymore money on other watches😉but to wait for your new one! Post away!!😄


+1


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.


oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

It has been a pleasure going on this horological odyssey with you Nadim! From your ever present enthusiasm to your always informative updates here we are at this much anticipated delivery date. Can't wait to see the end product and add this uniquely designed diver to the collection. As far as the teasers............ I agree with those that would rather wait for the brown van too show up before you hit us with the second design barrel of horological wonder! Thanks again for all your hard work in bringing this Octopus to our collective WUS wrist and will anxiously look forward to the next journey after our







comes a knocking ;-) !


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ LOL, great picture!

Glad to read all the excitement 



TimeIsTheMaster said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Give us small teasers about the new watch! Smaller or larger than the Octopus? More tool or more casual? Bronze, SS, or both?
> 
> Post pics once we receive our Octopuses, so that you can reel us in in our moments of weakness.


I guess that's a good compromise between not revealing anything until later and posting pictures right away. So, here are some key points that will still leave a lot to your imagination:

- 44mm case
- bronze only
- fixed bezel
- large 36mm dial


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> ^^ LOL, great picture!
> 
> Glad to read all the excitement
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Not another bronze nadim, you are making us bankrupt...

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd better get saving. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Makara said:


> ^^ LOL, great picture!
> 
> Glad to read all the excitement
> 
> ...


Another diver?
I'd like to see you use titanium maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the idea of Titanium, but it sounds like it's a little too late for that seeing that the prototype is in bronze.

How about it Nadim, is it possible to have it in Titanium?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another diver?
> I'd like to see you use titanium maybe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact its a fixed bezel would suggest a more elegant look rather than traditional tool diver but as far as I'm aware it's got the same depth capabilities and domed crystal. Truth me it will be another cracking looking watch. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just feel like too many brands are doing bronze and it's not as versatile a material IMHO. Ti is also done but still different from SS offering a nice grey look as lighter weight. It's more versatile to me in wear and

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

For as much as I've been lurking around here lately this thread escaped my notice somehow. The watch looks fantastic like a crazy Hexa/Seiko 7040 mashup that pushes all the right buttons that those two miss. I especially like the desaturated dials and I'm normally a black dial guy.

Too bad the bronze/blue combo is sold out. I'll settle for the blue SS I just placed an order for with a Super Engineer Type II. 

/by settle I mean I love everything about this and don't regret the decision at all.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.


YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Very stoked about the pending delivery. And like others before I want to thank you for the journey thus far. Quite enjoyable and for me almost guarantees that I will be a repeat customer. If nothing else but to support a great budding brand with exceptional customer service.

In regards to the next prototype I don't think it can detract from the launch of the Octopus. However, I think a nice build up of anticipation would be fun. So how about a close up shot of one small detail. Like when they do glamour shots of a new car and they do a close up of a turn signal or the corner of the grill. That would be fun. Shows a little but keeps us guessing.

I do have a question, related to one I posed before. As you know I was torn between date and no-date, still am actually. So I am wondering about being able to order a second dial. I had asked before about availability of spares like dials but this led to some discussion about serial numbers matching the original colour etc. which makes sense. But since there is no differentiation between date and no date in regards to serial I am wondering about getting a second dial in the same colour with the date window (decided to keep the no date option on the initial order). This would give the ability to do with or without in the future. Just a thought.

Anyway, really looking forward to wearing an Octopus just hoping it fits better than this one


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Makara said:


> *Watches are officially ready and on their way here!!* I should have them early next week and I'll start shipping ASAP.


Does this shipment account for all the Octupi or just those ordered to date? In other words is the supplier/manufacturer sending them to you all at once or will some orders get fulfilled in this shipment and then some later?

Thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim just posted an image of new strap samples he'll be testing on the Makara and Helgray range and I think the colours are perfect.










I'm looking and I don't see a blue one so maybe that's on his to do list. Hopefully he'll be adding these to his accessories section on the website in the future to compliment the watches.

P.S.
Digging the bronze buckle it looks mint.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Agree on the bronze buckle, it does look good....

Sent from my Nokia 920


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

How to see that straps, Nadim? Link doesn`t work anymore  Can you use image hosting for it, for example itmages dot com ?


Makara said:


> Some very nice straps here. Really looking forward to seeing all your pictures guys!
> 
> We're one step closer, the presentation boxes arrived late Friday. Took some pictures to show you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> Another diver?
> I'd like to see you use titanium maybe.


As diver as a fixed-bezel watch can be 

Titanium is on my short list as well. But I was thinking about keeping it for a smaller and more dressy (less diver) watch in 42mm.



samer0214 said:


> I like the idea of Titanium, but it sounds like it's a little too late for that seeing that the prototype is in bronze.
> 
> How about it Nadim, is it possible to have it in Titanium?


It's never too late  It's always possible to have another prototype made in another material.



Jeep99dad said:


> I just feel like too many brands are doing bronze and it's not as versatile a material IMHO. Ti is also done but still different from SS offering a nice grey look as lighter weight. It's more versatile to me in wear and


You may be right, but I think the reason why so many micro-brands are doing bronze is because there is an important demand for it. As a new brand, unfortunately, I don't have the luxury to experiment too much, and I must play it safe by making what will sell best. Of course, if there is enough demand for Titanium, I'll be very happy to do it as it is a material that I like personally! Obviously, I also love bronze 

I simply have way too many ideas for other models! I wish I could make them all and offer a big line-up, in several materials and color. But for now, I have to focus on the few models that will sell the most, that will help grow the brand. The few case designs that are the most versatile, and that I can re-use, at least in part, to create new models that are still unique offerings in the current line-up.



The0retical said:


> For as much as I've been lurking around here lately this thread escaped my notice somehow. The watch looks fantastic like a crazy Hexa/Seiko 7040 mashup that pushes all the right buttons that those two miss. I especially like the desaturated dials and I'm normally a black dial guy.
> 
> Too bad the bronze/blue combo is sold out. I'll settle for the blue SS I just placed an order for with a Super Engineer Type II.
> 
> /by settle I mean I love everything about this and don't regret the decision at all.


Thanks so much for the order! Oh, and I reckon the Super Engineer Type 2 bracelet will be a great fit! Looking forward to seeing your pictures!



krpster said:


> Very stoked about the pending delivery. And like others before I want to thank you for the journey thus far. Quite enjoyable and for me almost guarantees that I will be a repeat customer. If nothing else but to support a great budding brand with exceptional customer service.
> 
> In regards to the next prototype I don't think it can detract from the launch of the Octopus. However, I think a nice build up of anticipation would be fun. So how about a close up shot of one small detail. Like when they do glamour shots of a new car and they do a close up of a turn signal or the corner of the grill. That would be fun. Shows a little but keeps us guessing.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, and I hope the Makara won't swim away like this one when underwater.

Thanks for the kind words, and I'm glad to hear the experience has been good so far. Hopefully, it will get even better from here 

As for the new model, that was my plan, to post really close-up teaser shots. I will hold off for a week or so before posting any actual picture. I'm having some modifications done to the dial and crown and will only get the updated parts in a couple of weeks. But in the meantime, I can reveal the case, crystal, hands, strap, buckle, ... stay tuned!

Regarding the extra dials, I'll post more details in a few weeks. After all watches are shipped. I still have to work out some details with the manufacturer regarding spare parts. And in case the extra dials become available, shipping will be free, so need to include them in the same parcel as the watch.



scottymac said:


> Does this shipment account for all the Octupi or just those ordered to date? In other words is the supplier/manufacturer sending them to you all at once or will some orders get fulfilled in this shipment and then some later?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup, the entire production batch is on its way, in 8 big and heavy boxes 



Luminated said:


> Nadim just posted an image of new strap samples he'll be testing on the Makara and Helgray range and I think the colours are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, they're all in different shades of brown, and a few in black. It's way harder than it seems to source a good colored-leather strap (blue, green, or whatever other color)! Especially when you're trying to see sample first, because most wholesale strap manufacturers will want to make hundreds of strap from a custom dyed hide.

Also, yes, I'm working on sourcing different styles of straps to offer on the website... and probably bronze buckles as well 



DigVic said:


> How to see that straps, Nadim? Link doesn`t work anymore  Can you use image hosting for it, for example itmages dot com ?


I had a problem with my hosting this morning. It should be fixed and working now. Let me know if you still can't see the pictures!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hey Nadim; a quick question:
Will it be possible to order & have included in the watch box an extra bronze buckle? I have an idea the answer is that you only anticipated enough for the watches themselves, but it never hurts to ask. If not, we'll just have to wait till they're offered separately as an accessory.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Makara said:


> ^^ LOL, great picture!
> 
> Glad to read all the excitement
> 
> ...


Possibly a PAM style or vintage diver look?
I don't mean a PAM homage as you really do bring creativity and originality to the table with your designs I just can't think of a better way to describe what I'm thinking.


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

Nadim, is there any chance you'll consider a quartz diver in the future, with a high quality movement? There is a real gap in this market at the moment. I think there a lot of us quartz fans here who would love to get one. Please consider and let us know what you think.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> As diver as a fixed-bezel watch can be
> 
> Titanium is on my short list as well. But I was thinking about keeping it for a smaller and more dressy (less diver) watch in 42mm.
> 
> A titanium 42 would be great but honestly I would consider any case material you produce at 42mm. Your price point considering the specs is attractive and your execution/communication on your first release has been commendable.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> Possibly a PAM style or vintage diver look?
> I don't mean a PAM homage as you really do bring creativity and originality to the table with your designs I just can't think of a better way to describe what I'm thinking.


I prefer originality than a homage and I don't know how you could do one without losing the other. In my opinion Nadim has something very unique and distinctive with the Octopus case so if it were me I'd evolve it into equally unique models, maybe subtly tweaking the case design yet keeping the family DNA intact.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Gotta say straps look really nice on that pic. :-!
Looking forward seeing some production model pics..


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> I think you will be hearing very soon on this subject, like within a week or so and yeah I would reckon first week of February sounds about right. ;-)


This would be amazing.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> As diver as a fixed-bezel watch can be
> 
> Titanium is on my short list as well. But I was thinking about keeping it for a smaller and more dressy (less diver) watch in 42mm.
> 
> You may be right, but I think the reason why so many micro-brands are doing bronze is because there is an important demand for it. As a new brand, unfortunately, I don't have the luxury to experiment too much, and I must play it safe by making what will sell best. Of course, if there is enough demand for Titanium, I'll be very happy to do it as it is a material that I like personally! Obviously, I also love bronze


Tungsten carbide watches always intrigue me. Heavy - too heavy for a bracelet really, but almost scratchproof and really mirror shiny when polished.

I've always wondered why more companies didn't make their "bulletproof" diver out of Tungsten. You know, if you're going for 1500M or more, why not make it indestructible too?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to satiate my brass, bronze itch, ordered and received maranez layan to keep me company till the octopus knocks on the door.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

psrivats said:


> Nadim, is there any chance you'll consider a quartz diver in the future, with a high quality movement? There is a real gap in this market at the moment. I think there a lot of us quartz fans here who would love to get one. Please consider and let us know what you think.


I agree, especially if you can put a thermocompensated movement in. You'd definitely catch my interest.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Rickyearl said:


> Tungsten carbide watches always intrigue me. Heavy - too heavy for a bracelet really, but almost scratchproof and really mirror shiny when polished.
> 
> I've always wondered why more companies didn't make their "bulletproof" diver out of Tungsten. You know, if you're going for 1500M or more, why not make it indestructible too?


They are quite brittle due to their inherent hardness, not really good bed fellows brittleness and a term tool watch which a diver is.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



> I had a problem with my hosting this morning. It should be fixed and working now. Let me know if you still can't see the pictures!


 Everything is fine right now.

Titanium watches is interesting. Quartz divers? Also sounds good, especially chronograph. Waiting for preview of new Makara models 

And I must to say - I`m glad to be a part of Makara first watches history with all other buyers here. 
Nadim, you have created very interesting timepiece (watches) company. I hope you will not stop to produce interesting watches with your own design and style. I sure that all of us will be amazed by your new works 

Take care, try to surprise us all. You know there are not so many watch companies, who make watches from zero. Many of watch companies just take design style from other watches, for example all of that homages to Rolex Submariner - from Invicta, Orient and even Seiko  So I hope that in the future Makara watches will surprice us all with daring new solutions in new watches.

P.S. Sorry for my fluently English


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Something for the movement geeks. Have worn my Miyota 9-powered PRS-68 for just over a month solid now. It's running a little under 2 seconds up per day, spending the night crown up (it was around 3 up against the atomic server when it arrived Dec 19). Bodes well for the engines in my Bronze-Brown and Stainless-Black Octopi, and for everyone else's much longed for creations of Nadim. And yeah - same as all you other folks, this has been one of my most enjoyable watch purchasing experiences - in part because of the heart-warming confirmation bias dripping off this mega-thread. I have to log in twice a day just to drown myself in it.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I prefer originality than a homage and I don't know how you could do one without losing the other. In my opinion Nadim has something very unique and distinctive with the Octopus case so if it were me I'd evolve it into equally unique models, maybe subtly tweaking the case design yet keeping the family DNA intact.


Second to this. No homage pls.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

hidden830726 said:


> Second to this. No homage pls.


+1. The reason I was so quick to put down money on the octopus is because I like its original and angular looks. If it had been another homage I probably would have looked at it for the great specs and price, but I don't know if I would have bought it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Will_f said:


> +1. The reason I was so quick to put down money on the octopus is because I like its original and angular looks. If it had been another homage I probably would have looked at it for the great specs and price, but I don't know if I would have bought it.


I don't think there's too many that don't own at least one homage in the collection but what really draws your attention and pricks your interest is originality.

Well that's how I feel anyway.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Is there any logo that is being worked upon for Makara.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The watches landed in Canada yesterday morning and are now going through customs. Duties and taxes have already been paid. Hopefully they'll be released ASAP!



Heilong said:


> Hey Nadim; a quick question:
> Will it be possible to order & have included in the watch box an extra bronze buckle? I have an idea the answer is that you only anticipated enough for the watches themselves, but it never hurts to ask. If not, we'll just have to wait till they're offered separately as an accessory.


That's right, I won't have any extra buckles until later. For now, you get 2 buckles with every watch. I'll offer different buckle styles in the future on the website.



Blue bird said:


> Possibly a PAM style or vintage diver look?
> I don't mean a PAM homage as you really do bring creativity and originality to the table with your designs I just can't think of a better way to describe what I'm thinking.


Getting warm 

I'm very glad to hear the excitement for future releases. I am working on speeding up the process to hopefully be able to introduce a new model every few months. Some things I have in the pipeline that you can expect to see in the next few months: solid-metal bezel version of the Octopus, 42mm versions of the Octopus and of the upcoming model, quartz (including a chronograph), and possibly other materials (Titanium, Brass) and finishes (Black DLC, beadblast).

Keep the suggestions coming as it will help me prioritize specific ideas 

As for homages, don't worry, I'm trying to keep my designs as original as possible. Although I do obviously take inspiration from other brands, and especially vintage models, doing an homage is not something I'm interested in. I prefer taking some elements and adapting them to fit into my vision and into my otherwise original design.

Tungsten sounds interesting, but I honestly don't know much about the material. If it is very hard I reckon the manufacturing cost will be very high. I prefer to keep Makara affordable for now. So, I'm not saying no right now, I'll still investigate the possibility, but unfortunately, I think it is unlikely to happen in the short term.



S.Nair said:


> Is there any logo that is being worked upon for Makara.


I've been working on a logo for some time. I'm not 100% happy with it yet, so I'm taking my time, letting it sink in and improving little by little. When I have something, I'll let you know!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Makara said:


> The watches landed in Canada yesterday morning and are now going through customs. Duties and taxes have already been paid. Hopefully they'll be released ASAP!


It's getting exciting... waiting for the pics!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

cant wait for any smaller MAKARA watches! I have ordered bronze/black octopus, but I could be happier with a 42mm 

I hope solid metal bezel for 44mm octopus will be available as a option as you have mentioned... (in the case it is user replaceable), if not, I will be happy with the sapphire, because it will match my dial color, but for those who will have brown, blue or green I wish to have an opportunity to choose solid metal bezel. I simply dont like black/non black combo too much.

*My dream is Makara with solid bezel and up to 42mm diameter, titanium or bronze preferable.... and 28mm dial, or even smaller. *

Dont count me in with 44mm fixed bezel project, because I prefer wide fixed bezels what means smaller dial... and 36mm is large IMO. But I understand those will be somenthing what is still not on the market! Solid bezel bronze watch... wow Nadim, nice... you have find somenthing what is missing on the market... even if you do (and I suppose you will) an average usual design (not like octopus) it will be good selling product for sure...

I hope all will be fine with octopuses, because I remember when Roland from Olivier wrote about lume missing on few indexes... and it was just beginning of horror and I was part of it for more than a year. I am pretty sure it is not your case


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm hoping that along with the solid bronze bezels being offered there will be replacement sapphire bezels with matching colours to the other dial colours i.e. Blue, Green and Brown.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm hoping that along with the solid bronze bezels being offered there will be replacement sapphire bezels with matching colours to the other dial colours i.e. Blue, Green and Brown.


Someone should do a PS mockup of that.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Someone should do a PS mockup of that.


You mean like this one I did a while back. lol


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

RE the logo: I'm just glad you abandoned "Hargyle" & went with "Makara".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'd love to see a Ti watch with a solid bronze bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd love to see a Ti watch with a sold bronze bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Alakazam!



(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> I'm very glad to hear the excitement for future releases. I am working on speeding up the process to hopefully be able to introduce a new model every few months. Some things I have in the pipeline that you can expect to see in the next few months: solid-metal bezel version of the Octopus, 42mm versions of the Octopus and of the upcoming model, quartz (including a chronograph), and possibly other materials (Titanium, Brass) and finishes (Black DLC, beadblast).
> !


42mm Octopus? I may have to get that one.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Makara said:


> The watches landed in Canada yesterday morning and are now going through customs. Duties and taxes have already been paid. Hopefully they'll be released ASAP!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Since these watches are meant to be reexported, apart from the local consumption, will it still attract custom duty and local taxes?
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


Of course, this is Canada's duty and taxes which Nadim is paying, outside of Canada each other country will place what ever taxes they happen to have on imported goods.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Other importing customers will definitely have to pay import duties , but was nadim supposed to pay custom duty on the product that he eventually will reexport. In india, the products that are imported to be reexported attracts negligible or no import duty. Sorry for being persistent, since am in shipping business, hence the curiosity.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

42 WHITE DIAL Octopus yes please!



Will_f said:


> 42mm Octopus? I may have to get that one.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Other importing customers will definitely have to pay import duties , but was nadim supposed to pay custom duty on the product that he eventually will reexport. In india, the products that are imported to be reexported attracts negligible or no import duty. Sorry for being persistent, since am in shipping business, hence the curiosity.
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


Sorry I misunderstood your question. |>


----------



## canguy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm Canadian. As I understand the process he'll have to pay duty and Quebec provincial sales tax upon import. Each non-Canadian that he exports to is potentially subject to what ever duties / customs and taxes his country chooses to impose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think everyone is unintentionally missing the point of the question. 

S. Nair, although the product is manufactured abroad and being re-exported, it is more than likely recognized as a Canadian product. Since Nadim is operating out of Canada, and selling a product/brand registered in Canada (albeit manufactured overseas), he will have to pay import duty. I'm sure he's already accounted for that in his costs, when he decided on the retail price.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

samer0214 said:


> I think everyone is unintentionally missing the point of the question.
> 
> S. Nair, although the product is manufactured abroad and being re-exported, it is more than likely recognized as a Canadian product. Since Nadim is operating out of Canada, and selling a product/brand registered in Canada (albeit manufactured overseas), he will have to pay import duty. I'm sure he's already accounted for that in his costs, when he decided on the retail price.


Thank you samer for the Information.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see a pic of a lot of these babies together once cleared customs.

A family shot and the a group hug. LOL


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

I really like the design of the Octopus. The case shape and dial colors really stand out from the typical dive watch. That being said, I'm just afraid that the watch would look too large on my wrist. It's larger in every dimension then my Seiko Monster which (to me) seems like a large watch.


I guess what I'm saying is that you could easily sell me a slightly smaller version of the Octopus


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep, a group snap of the final product would be awesome .

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Who wants a white dialed Octopus?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicely done!...just put a black outline on the markers and hands...or make a full lume dial in a titanium or stainless case...


Luminated said:


> Who wants a white dialed Octopus?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

How about white dial in SS case and with GMT movement? Asking too much?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Who wants a white dialed Octopus?


Limited Edition White Octopus? hahahaha


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

jopex said:


> How about white dial in SS case and with GMT movement? Asking too much?


I would buy it in a second. That's perfect.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

jopex said:


> How about white dial in SS case and with GMT movement? Asking too much?


Count me in, as long as it's an automatic GMT.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Whilst I do like white as much as the next person I would love to see something a bit unique colour wise, something like this would look very fresh.










Mint green isn't something you will see everyday and as such would definitely stand out as a proper limited edition.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

I think there's a reason we don't see it every day...


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Whilst I do like white as much as the next person I would love to see something a bit unique colour wise, something like this would look very fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mint green would look great in the SS version, but the colors kind of clash in the bronze version. I don't think it would look good once the patina on the bronze starts forming either.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> I think mint green would look great in the SS version, but the colors kind of clash in the bronze version. I don't think it would look good once the patina on the bronze starts forming either.


I have the image of the SS version stored at work so will be that version too though it would have to wait until Monday. I don't know if it would clash because green and bronze is a common choice among watchmakers though I do agree this shade is unusual. I suppose a sample would need to be knocked up to see how it would look in the fresh but there's no doubt it would work brilliantly with Stainless Steel.

We just need to embrace the new and unusual. LOL


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> I think there's a reason we don't see it every day...


The colour seems to be showing slightly stronger than my software program in my work computer. The actual colour intended was a bit paler, again I'll adjust it when doing the SS version.

p.s.
Hope Nadim doesn't mind me posting ideas for future versions.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

LeopardBear said:


> I think there's a reason we don't see it every day...


Hate to disagree with you.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

That's like teal, not mint.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a fan of that teal color at all. I'd not wear it even if it was free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Better that than orange.


(I'm going to go hide now.)


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Teal, Mint. Potayto, Potaato. IMHO, it's an unusual beautiful color, one that I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

All this talk about NEW models is making me even more antsy for the original model to arrive! Ahh I wanna wear this thing!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Didimus said:


> All this talk about NEW models is making me even more antsy for the original model to arrive! Ahh I wanna wear this thing!


Ditto. Ordered some liver of sulfur today.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07?

















Ciao Daniel


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

DMI007 said:


> What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07?
> 
> Ciao Daniel


That's awesome!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

DMI007 said:


> What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07
> 
> Ciao Daniel


Stunning, is this custom made ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That is awesome, the octopus stamped into the leather is a master stroke I bet Nadim will be keen to learn more.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

When I tell today to some of my watches, that *Macara Octopus* will come from Canada soon, they were all very excited...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got the final pic of a strap being made for me from a vintage baseball glove. I think it'll look gnarly on a bronze watch, especially one with some patina. I should have it before the Makara Octopus arrives.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! ChuckW very nice strap you have  I have also bought one additional strap for Makara:


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

DMI007 said:


> What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07?
> 
> View attachment 1366977
> 
> ...


That's amazing. You have to tell us where you found that : D

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

DMI007 said:


> What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07?
> 
> Ciao Daniel


Very nice and expensive (?) ammo strap  I saw some straps from Daluka straps for $120-200. That strap look like them.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

DMI007 said:


> What do you think about this Combo 4 my Octopus Bronze Black Number 07?
> 
> View attachment 1366977
> 
> ...


I think that it would be great to know that your going to share the variables that would potentially put this on other Octopus owners wrists?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Awaiting to see a snap of the finished product with box and all, or is it that nadim has already dispatched and everyone has a surprise waiting on the doorsteps in a day or two.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Awaiting to see a snap of the finished product with box and all, or is it that nadim has already dispatched and everyone has a surprise waiting on the doorsteps in a day or two.


I don't know how long customs takes in Canada but here in the UK it can take anything upto 5 days to clear.


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

When the Octopus turns up at my door I won't be taking that bad boy off for a month! Gonna wear that patina on as quick as possible without chemical assistance. Loving those strap ideas by the way, especially ChuckW's Wilson and DMI007's custom leather octopus.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I don't know how long customs takes in Canada but here in the UK it can take anything upto 5 days to clear.


I've seen UK customs take 2-21 days. I've imported a lot. Lol

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I bought the strap in the german Uhrforum (Uhrforum.de).
The price is about 50€. Sorry I have no further Information


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I've seen UK customs take 2-21 days. I've imported a lot. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I only usually import t-shirts and the like so the most I've experienced is 5 days which was the exact length of time it took my Benarus to clear but yeah I have heard of longer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Canadian customs are among the worst I've experienced. :-( hope they know how important those Makaras are to the WIS world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Canadian customs are among the worst I've experienced. :-( hope they know how important those Makaras are to the WIS world
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Don't tell them. It will just slow them down.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Canadian customs are among the worst I've experienced. :-( hope they know how important those Makaras are to the WIS world
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Don't tell them. It will just slow them down.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Still waiting for customs clearance :-|

The worst I ever experienced in Canada was 3 weeks stuck in inspection. But usually it's only a few days. However, I've never imported such a large (and expensive) shipment. Crossing my fingers for a speedy process! I'm calling my customs broker twice a day for updates. I'll let you know as soon as the shipment is released! The wait is killing me, thinking that the watches are only a few kilometers away, but I can't see them o|



BTW, those straps are amazing. I really can't wait to see all your pictures. The one with the octopus is a particularly good fit for the watch  But the other straps also looks awesome! |>


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Sod's Law :roll:
Nadim, just don`t worry and all will be fine. It`s a final stage of your work  The main thing is that watches already near you. Few steps remain to the end.

Anyway you can read what my watches say to you, and they are all waiting for Makara Octopus with me


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Still waiting for customs clearance :-|
> 
> The worst I ever experienced in Canada was 3 weeks stuck in inspection. But usually it's only a few days. However, I've never imported such a large (and expensive) shipment. Crossing my fingers for a speedy process! I'm calling my customs broker twice a day for updates. I'll let you know as soon as the shipment is released! The wait is killing me, thinking that the watches are only a few kilometers away, but I can't see them o|


It must be very frustrating knowing they are so near and everything else is ready just waiting their arrival to get deliveries started.



Makara said:


> BTW, those straps are amazing. I really can't wait to see all your pictures. The one with the octopus is a particularly good fit for the watch  But the other straps also looks awesome! |>


I bet this will give you ideas for future straps as it's a very personal touch.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

I wish that Nadim too does a final Quality check prior to dispatching the watches.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> I wish that Nadim too does a final Quality check prior to dispatching the watches.


He's been so professional and diligent in every other way I am sure this will happen. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

S.Nair said:


> I wish that Nadim too does a final Quality check prior to dispatching the watches.
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


I certainly hope so too, I'd rather wait a few more days to get mine than having to send it back because of a misaligned bezel or dust under the crystal, bad crown/bezel operation...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Nadim, do you have any news about watches?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a Stainless Steel version with white dial as requested along with a mint green dialed one.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Here's a Stainless Steel version with white dial as requested along with a mint green dialed one.


I definitely like the white/silver dial one. Mint green, not sure. I'd have to see it in the flesh. Very intriguing either way haha.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> I definitely like the white/silver dial one. Mint green, not sure. I'd have to see it in the flesh. Very intriguing either way haha.


Thanks for your kind words, I know Nadim is the man who has the final decision on any of these ideas but the Octopus design could pull off so many different coloured dials that the four colours it was launched with is only scratching the surface in my opinion.

I just can't wait to see these babies in the fresh and dying to see what he has planed next for this unique case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A octopus with dark case finish like that of the Anonimo Drass cases with black and silver dials would rock IMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Good news, the shipment finally cleared customs! I should have the watches in hand tomorrow! 

I'll post pictures as soon as they are here! Stay tuned!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> Good news, the shipment finally cleared customs! I should have the watches in hand tomorrow!
> 
> I'll post pictures as soon as they are here! Stay tuned!


Very good news indeed! I can hardly wait to see pics!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't hardly wait to have the Octopus on my wrist


Will_f said:


> Very good news indeed! I can hardly wait to see pics!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

MEzz said:


> I can't hardly wait to have the Octopus on my wrist


Well, that too.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally....its in hands precious..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^You beat me to posting something similar.

Nadim this is brilliant news and I can't wait to see the pictures before you ship them to their new homes.|>


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I would really like to see some variations of this White dial, maybe a reversed bezel... White with Black markings. I think it would also look great with a Black case.



Luminated said:


> Here's a Stainless Steel version with white dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I would really like to see some variations of this White dial, maybe a reversed bezel... White with Black markings. I think it would also look great with a Black case.


Like this though that amount of Superluminova would be expensive. Also sorry couldn't do the black case.










OK a bit of effort but here's one with a PVD coating.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Ill take one in pvd please


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> ^You beat me to posting something similar.
> 
> Nadim this is brilliant news and I can't wait to see the pictures before you ship them to their new homes.|>


 Ha, ha, couldn't stop myself. Yes eagerly waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SS/White/White is the winner  would be better in a dark case but not PVD like Ti or Drass like finish (anthracite)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Woohoo!! Getting really excited!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> SS/White/White is the winner  would be better in a dark case but not PVD like Ti or Drass like finish (anthracite)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Man you're killing me. LOL

And since you are killing me I thought I'd kill you with a lume shot of how such a design would look. LOL


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Man you're killing me. LOL
> 
> And since you are killing me I thought I'd kill you with a lume shot of how such a design would look. LOL


Nadim could market this one as a watch and flashlight combo!!
Thank you for all of your work on the mock up's Luminated, they've all been amazing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Man you're killing me. LOL
> 
> And since you are killing me I thought I'd kill you with a lume shot of how such a design would look. LOL



Oh yeah!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Man you're killing me. LOL
> 
> And since you are killing me I thought I'd kill you with a lume shot of how such a design would look. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

S.Nair said:


> Luminated said:
> 
> 
> > Man you're killing me. LOL
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> Thank you for all of your work on the mock up's Luminated, they've all been amazing.


Would agree! And would go as far as saying that it might be a good idea for Nadim to spark up those case design molds again to side project this one into immediate production :-!! Really liking the contrasting look that this mock up presents with the white dial encased by that lume bezel and all surrounded by that Makara "one of a kind" stainless steel case. Best stainless steel mockup to date!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I think these would make a great LE run somewhere down the line... I would definitely need one... of each.  And thank you for the mocks ups Luminated, it's always appreciated when you lend your talent to the thread.



Luminated said:


> Like this though that amount of Superluminova would be expensive. Also sorry couldn't do the black case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

......the suspense...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

zznalg said:


> ......the suspense...


I know what you mean, my nails are down to the quick.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Bueller?..........bueller?........😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

The last 24 hours have been worse than the last 3 months.

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Would love to see the hour/minute hand and possibly the markers in black outline ;-)...... 


Luminated said:


> Like this though that amount of Superluminova would be expensive. Also sorry couldn't do the black case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Does anybody have an estimate of how many days it normally takes shipping from canada to the us?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Depends on how it is shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Would love to see the hour/minute hand and possibly the markers in black outline ;-)......


Your wish is my command.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Would u guys stop w this watch .....


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

P.O.R.N


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Watch pr0n is work safe.  I'm good. Keep 'em coming.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I liked the red outline on the minute hand and think a black second hand with red tip would rock too ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicw work luminated.....so much better with black outline and no red hands


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I really think a variation on this White face needs to come to life at some point in 2014, it looks so clean. It would make for a great, EARLY winter edition release, like Sept / Oct... you can count me in right now.



Luminated said:


> Your wish is my command.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I liked the red outline on the minute hand and think a black second hand with red tip would rock too ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I did consider doing the tip of the second hand in red, I also considered doing a Skelton hour and minute hand with only the tip area in lume. So many possibilities with this case and design.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Since you are granting wishes ... can we see the hands and hour markers (maybe the bezel markings also?) in a medium Blue at some point?



Luminated said:


> Your wish is my command.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

e-mishka said:


> Would u guys stop w this watch .....


Shush, it's satiating my lust until the real thing gets here.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Since you are granting wishes ... can we see the hands and hour markers (maybe the bezel markings also?) in a medium Blue at some point?


When I'm at work tomorrow I'll sort your request.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> When I'm at work tomorrow I'll sort your request.


Thank you! I'm in no rush, I just thought it would be nice to see as it is usually a nice combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Watches are "Out for delivery" 

BTW, thanks Luminated for keeping us entertained while we are all impatiently waiting for the brown truck to show up!!


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great news.....i can't wait to get my hand on the Octopus, or the Octopus on it....hmmm


Sent from my Nokia 920


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I just made a noise like an excited teen girl at a Justin Bieber concert. 0________O


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Watches are "Out for delivery"
> 
> BTW, thanks Luminated for keeping us entertained while we are all impatiently waiting for the brown truck to show up!!


My pleasure mate.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I think I just made a noise like an excited teen girl at a Justin Bieber concert. 0________O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I also made a noise but it sounded more like breaking wind. lol


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I also made a noise but it sounded more like breaking wind. lol


Oops! Hahaha! ) This thread has been a lot of fun, thanks in no small part to you, mate. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay, Nadim please forgive this self indulgence.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Here I am again as I have limited slots to fill and like em all but what to get?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Okay, Nadim please forgive this self indulgence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1373982


Double liking this one!!!


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Makara said:


> Watches are "Out for delivery"
> 
> BTW, thanks Luminated for keeping us entertained while we are all impatiently waiting for the brown truck to show up!!


And I'm here sitting wondering when will Nadim post pictures of the watches, when unbeknownst to all of us, he's packing and shipping! Way to keep the suspense up Nadim! :-d


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Good news  Waiting for tracking code.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

I was pretty sure that when he said "Out for delivery" he meant to him, not to us.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Stunning I will take one of each!.....



Luminated said:


> Your wish is my command.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Hurry up...while we're young!
-Al Czervik


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> I was pretty sure that when he said "Out for delivery" he meant to him, not to us.


Perhaps you're right. I might be interpreting this wrong due to my eagerness. So which one is Nadim? Are the watches on their way IN to you from Customs, or are they on their way OUT to us?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

samer0214 said:


> Perhaps you're right. I might be interpreting this wrong due to my eagerness. So which one is Nadim? Are the watches on their way IN to you from Customs, or are they on their way OUT to us?


Out for deliver at least for UPS would mean that we'd be getting them tonight or sometime tomorrow, which I really doubt.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Out for delivery here means that day from UPS not tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> I was pretty sure that when he said "Out for delivery" he meant to him, not to us.





Pinkelle21 said:


> Out for delivery here means that day from UPS not tomorrow


Anyway, now I am enjoying by one of my limited-single-hand watches (Luch Limited #3/60 from Belarus) and waiting for tracking code (in 2 days, 3 days, 5 days or more). I am sure that all of us will have our own codes for Makara Octopus soon 

Interesting watches, isn`t it?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

So close, yet so far!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry about the confusion, they were on there way here, to me. And, they have now arrived!!

A few, quick, unboxing pictures. I'll post better pictures tomorrow, and get started on quality control, packing & shipping right away!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Love the hands, crown, and buckle...awesome, Nadim... simply awesome!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look amazing! More pics please! I'm stuck in class until 11pm PST and checking in every break I get. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, can't do any work till I get to see all the snaps. Mind is stuck here. 

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Gorgeous. Nadim for president! Oh..for Prime minister as he is a Canadian ☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

This makes me happy


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

nadim ship da octopus


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is that my Bronze/Blue #50 that I spy there?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow they look awesome! Looking forward to more pics..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Sorry about the confusion, they were on there way here, to me. And, they have now arrived!!
> 
> A few, quick, unboxing pictures. I'll post better pictures tomorrow, and get started on quality control, packing & shipping right away!
> 
> ...


The watches are looking great my friend, congrats on completing your first watch project and hopefully the start of many more. I know it's only a picture but that bronze one is looking so crisp and sharp in detail, can't wait to see it's patina develop.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Best not forget the blue and bronze with vintage lume. 









synaptyx said:


> Okay, Nadim please forgive this self indulgence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1373982


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the strong stark contrast of the black outline and markers better with the sharp edges....this version might entice my wife more.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The watches are looking great my friend, congrats on completing your first watch project and hopefully the start of many more. I know it's only a picture but that bronze one is looking so crisp and sharp in detail, can't wait to see it's patina develop.


All the snaps were of stainless steel version right?.. or did i miss something. Reference to the last snap(crown) i think may be its an effect of light, or am i wrong.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought they were all of a stainless model, too. Maybe somebody's monitor is a tad on the warm side. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I thought they were all of a stainless model, too. Maybe somebody's monitor is a tad on the warm side.


Guys this last image is definitely the bronze version.










If you look closely you will see the stainless steel case back.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

All of the bronze are sold it seems? Congrats, any possibility there may be extra to sell?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Best not forget the blue and bronze with vintage lume.
> View attachment 1374384


I really like this one a lot, it's refreshing to see blue being used with vintage lumes on a bronze watch instead of the usual green others have decided on using. I also like the switching from triangle to a diamond shape on both the face and bezel as it separates the current model run from any future versions. I myself haven't been bold enough to do this but I think it really work well.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm a big fan of bronze and blue and don't actually have one watch in that colour scheme. I think it looks really classy on the Octopus case.  


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> If you look closely you will see the stainless steel case back.


You're right! I could have sworn it was a trick of the light. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Thanks!  I'm a big fan of bronze and blue and don't actually have one watch in that colour scheme. I think it looks really classy on the Octopus case.


I think the reason why this project has been a huge success mostly due to Nadim's professionalism and enthusiasm but also the fact that the whole community has gotten behind it and given it their full support and of course he meaning Nadim has been so open to suggestions and ideas which I think is brilliant as who knows what works best than those people that a passionate about watches.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Considering that Nadim has incorporated many details from the inputs provided by the community, one can safely assume that this is definitely one of the best divers money can buy.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Best not forget the blue and bronze with vintage lume.
> View attachment 1374384


Good rendering, looks premium. Love the logo.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Best not forget the blue and bronze with vintage lume.


I prefer Chernobyl, flesh melting lume.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I really like this one a lot, it's refreshing to see blue being used with vintage lumes on a bronze watch instead of the usual green others have decided on using. I also like the switching from triangle to a diamond shape on both the face and bezel as it separates the current model run from any future versions. I myself haven't been bold enough to do this but I think it really work well.


I agree, this vintage bronze/blue mockup by synaptyx looks great. I also like your white dial blue marker mockup Luminated, though I personally like the white/blue combos to have a solid blue bezel with white numbering for contrast. Man...I could have a whole collection of Octopuses if these versions eventually get made!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to have to show Nadim's photos to my wife because at this point she thinks this whole watch purchase is a rouse. I kept assuring her that it is legit and she's the one who will be eating crow. I have never lost confidence in Nadim's ability to deliver this watch and his professionalism and great communication have had a lot to do with that. I look forward to the day when I can flaunt my new Octopus on my wrist in front of my wife. Won't be long now.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> I agree, this vintage bronze/blue mockup by synaptyx looks great. I also like your white dial blue marker mockup Luminated, though I personally like the white/blue combos to have a solid blue bezel with white numbering for contrast. Man...I could have a whole collection of Octopuses if these versions eventually get made!


So you prefer this


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> So you prefer this


 Perhaps a shade darker blue, but yes! Love it!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Best not forget the blue and bronze with vintage lume.
> View attachment 1374384


Well this is just BADASS! Literally wouldn't change a thing about it


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I never thought this statement applied to watches until now... In the event of an erection that persists longer than 4 hours ...


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

core attitude said:


> I never thought this statement applied to watches until now... In the event of an erection that persists longer than 4 hours ...


TMI!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Will_f said:


> TMI!


TMI? Is that for... The Makara Incident?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

core attitude said:


> TMI? Is that for... The Makara Incident?


TMI = Too Much Information.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Will_f said:


> TMI = Too Much Information.


Of course, but I was trying to stay on topic. :-d


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Holy crap why are we still awaiting pics?! I'm dying here.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Nadim might be having a daunting task arranging the watches as per the reference number chosen by the respective owners. Let him take his time arranging for the snaps and all, even though am dying to see the same ....can't wait.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

S.Nair said:


> Nadim might be having a daunting task arranging the watches as per the reference number chosen by the respective owners. Let him take his time arranging for the snaps and all, even though am dying to see the same ....can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


 
By *all *I'll assume that you're referring to *QC *:-!! That's why if it takes awhile longer for Nadim to ensure that what he sends out lives up to his and thus our standards than I'll deal with this unveil tease for however long it takes or until the *big brown van **magically *shows up 







with my mechanical calamari. 







;-)


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

watchobs said:


> By *all *I'll assume that you're referring to *QC *:-!! That's why if it takes awhile longer for Nadim to ensure that what he sends out lives up to his and thus our standards than I'll deal with this unveil tease for however long it takes or until the *big brown van **magically *shows up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrr...are the watches going to be delivered this way. Then nadim has got a customer for his future offerings as well.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

S.Nair said:


> Errrrr...are the watches going to be delivered this way. Then nadim has got a customer for his future offerings as well.


You mean by an octopus?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't be the only one that thinks it's cold that we know the watches are here now and most are waiting for bronze and we only have one shot of the crown to look at? Come on! It's killing me!!😜 oh yeah and before you respond no I'm not as patient as you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Snaps of the bronze octopus will be most welcome . would love to see how the final product turned out.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Luminated said:


>


wooow that looks awesome but the dial maybe in black or the hands but i would not hesitate to buy it also lie it is
and the bezel is also fully lumed? beauuuuuuutiful


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mullaissak said:


> wooow that looks awesome but the dial maybe in black or the hands but i would not hesitate to buy it also lie it is
> and the bezel is also fully lumed? beauuuuuuutiful


This is solely a mockup which with the input of others I came up with, the bezel is indeed fully lumed but as such would probably carry a premium. If you check further back a few pages you will see I did a similar version with black detailing.

Its all a bit of fun but ultimately the decision rests with Nadim whether any of these ideas get the green light.

Though I do rather like this Bronze version as green and white seems to work well together.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

bambam650 said:


> I'm going to have to show Nadim's photos to my wife because at this point she thinks this whole watch purchase is a rouse. I kept assuring her that it is legit and she's the one who will be eating crow. I have never lost confidence in Nadim's ability to deliver this watch and his professionalism and great communication have had a lot to do with that. I look forward to the day when I can flaunt my new Octopus on my wrist in front of my wife. Won't be long now.


Man, your wife is awesome  She think like almost all women think. It`s okay.

Waiting news from quality control and delivery starting


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Calm before the storm?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Did nadim go A-wall? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I know, I keep checking this thread to see what's up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sure he is busy and doing his best QC'ing all those watches and prep'ing them for shipping. Is rather he does that than post on forums.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't know about you but only took me 10 sec to write this, just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sure you don't need that watch that desperately  we'll survive the wait. Nadim has been great with communication so in confident he is doing his best based on his schedule and circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

No no I can wait for the watch I just mean a quick update or a couple snaps of the bronze, that's all plus I don't like it when there's no chit chat on this thread for too long? this has been a fun ride for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Pinkelle21 said:


> No no I can wait for the watch I just mean a quick update or a couple snaps of the bronze, that's all plus I don't like it when there's no chit chat on this thread for too long this has been a fun ride for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so what strap are you putting on it?

You want chit chat and fun at my expense...
this whole time I thought the lugs were 22mm and so I bought a Micah strap for it in 22 o|
I just read the Octopus has 24mm lugs:roll: I am an idiot... why did I think it was 22? No idea! but I even started the ordering process for a 22mm strap with a french strap maker. Good thing he has not started, since I sold my Halios Tropik and A7, I would not have a watch to wear it on :-d


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> so what strap are you putting on it?
> 
> You want chit chat and fun at my expense...
> this whole time I thought the lugs were 22mm and so I bought a Micah strap for it in 22 o|
> I just read the Octopus has 24mm lugs:roll: I am an idiot... why did I think it was 22? No idea! but I even started the ordering process for a 22mm strap with a french strap maker. Good thing he has not started, since I sold my Halios Tropik and A7, I would not have a watch to wear it on :-d


Damn that hurts o|o|

Time to buy another watch :-d


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh man good thing you caught it before it was too late? I'm really happy we are getting so many straps with this watch but about a month or so ago I bought a leather strap from panatime gonna torch the buckle when I get the watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Jeep99dad said:


> I even started the ordering process for a 22mm strap with a french strap maker.


I think I'm going with a custom too. Going to wait for the watch though -- just not quite sure what lengths for the strap. I'm thinking I might make this my first Clover strap...


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I actually bought this black bracelet to try with the Octopus, I'm more of a bracelet guy. I saw Fatehbajwah's picture of one similar to this with a Maranez that looked really cool. I think the sharp angles of the bracelet will complement the angularity of the case. Plan B is a bronze Zulu I've had for a while on my Maranez.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of a black shark mesh to go with the bronze blue.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

That was not mine but DMCBanshee's. I like the idea though and am also thinking of doing the same for my Makara........I have ordered a Makara with Olive Green dial...so not too sure if this bracelet would go as well as it does with DMCBanshee's black dial Armida.



















Rentacop said:


> I actually bought this black bracelet to try with the Octopus, I'm more of a bracelet guy. I saw Fatehbajwah's picture of one similar to this with a Maranez that looked really cool. I think the sharp angles of the bracelet will complement the angularity of the case. Plan B is a bronze Zulu I've had for a while on my Maranez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I think strapcode now has a blue mesh too.....you might want to check that out.



S.Nair said:


> Thinking of a black shark mesh to go with the bronze blue.
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe it's just because there's no patina on the bronze, but adding the black bracelet makes it look way too much like a two-tone Sub for my tastes. Looks kinda flashy.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not much of a choice for bracelets for a bronze watch. I wear most if not all my watches on a bracelet.



LeopardBear said:


> Maybe it's just because there's no patina on the bronze, but adding the black bracelet makes it look way too much like a two-tone Sub for my tastes. Looks kinda flashy.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried out this mesh from SC?










edit: nvm, just checked, it looks like they are only available in 20 or 22mm.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

jopex said:


> Has anyone tried out this mesh from SC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if enough of us Makara-ites badger the friendly folks over at Strapcode maybe they'll update their 24mm. bronzers ;-)! And while we wait it's not like Nadim hasn't included some tasty looking strap options to tide us over !


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

jopex said:


> Has anyone tried out this mesh from SC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How i wish the mystery strap that Nadim was talking about is this...:-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> How i wish the mystery strap that Nadim was talking about is this...:-d


Not at the price of it.


----------



## aberwyn (Nov 28, 2013)

jopex said:


> Has anyone tried out this mesh from SC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently they had. I hit the link via google before. But it has always been tagged 'sold out'. http://www.strapcode.com/store/24mm...ntique-bronze-finish-p-2633.html#.Uvnt0qgZ5Ds

I am using the 22mm version with my A8.

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

aberwyn said:


> I am using the 22mm version with my A8.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


Could you post some pics? Interested to see how it looks... thanks!


----------



## aberwyn (Nov 28, 2013)

jopex said:


> Could you post some pics? Interested to see how it looks... thanks!












Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ That looks great. Colors match quite nicely. :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

aberwyn said:


> Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


It does look well but does it look as good as I nice leather strap, you see my concern is that this bracelet draws attention away from the watch rather than making the watch the center of attention which ultimately is the objective with a bronze.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thanks for the correction, Fatehbajwah. I ordered a blue faced version, so I'm not sure how the black bracelet combo will look either. If nothing else, it'll match the bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Rentacop said:


> Thanks for the correction, Fatehbajwah. I ordered a blue faced version, so I'm not sure how the black bracelet combo will look either. If nothing else, it'll match the bezel!


I think matching the bezel is more important than matching the dial in this situation, what this will do is highlight the different dial colour.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> I think matching the bezel is more important that matching the dial in this situation, what this will do is highlight the different dial colour.


Are the bezels all black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



fatehbajwa said:


> Are the bezels all black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes at the moment all are fitted with black bezels but Nadim is working of offering coloured bezels that will be orderable separately in the future.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll just come out and say it. 4 days of radio silence after the watches show up has me concerned.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Mobil1Mach said:


> I'll just come out and say it. 4 days of radio silence after the watches show up has me concerned.


+1


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Take a deep breath guys, everything will be fine. I'm sure he is just getting the watches ready to ship.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm more concerned for Nadim then I am for my watches, I have no doubt that if something went sideways with them, he would address it here. His communication has always been great and I feel he has been very upfront and honest every step of the way. On the other hand, I woke up Friday feeling great, and was puking with the flu by that evening, I still haven't made it back upstairs as I've been camped out on the couch so I don't get the wife sick.

While some may feel a little uneasy with his recent absence, I think the avoidance of any negative speculation is deserved until he comments here.


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

Nadim used our money to surgically attach tentacles to his body so he can wear all 400 watches himself.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Mobil1Mach said:


> I'll just come out and say it. 4 days of radio silence after the watches show up has me concerned.


You're kidding, right. Nadim has hundreds of watches to check, re-pack and ship to multiple addresses. That is not a quick task to undertake.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Something is not right though. I hope Nadim is OK, as it's unlike him to not check in even for a 1 line update or reply.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> You're kidding, right. Nadim has hundreds of watches to check, re-pack and ship to multiple addresses. That is not a quick task to undertake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


You gotta admit, though, it's pretty strange that a guy who has such good communication (perhaps too much!) for so long suddenly falls off the face of the earth (and by that I mean no posts for 4 days). Let's look at the likely scenarios (from most to least likely, I think):

(1) *He's just really busy*. I'm debating making this No. 1, because as others have noted, how long does it really take to write a 10 second post: "Doing QC on watches; things are going smoothly [or not so smoothly], more and pics later." I think No. 2 is probably the most likely scenario, but since this is the easiest explanation, I'll leave it at no. 1.
(2) *He's planning some sort of surprise / he is getting his jollies out of keeping us hanging*. I recall that he seemed to really enjoy his delayed display of the case back, and with all the chatter we've had here, he may just be sitting back and giggling, watching us worry about not hearing anything for four days, or just waiting to post "everything's done!" all at once, or, he just wants to post the surprise watch strap (and perhaps another surprise that I feel like he mentioned too) all at once.
(3) *There's something wrong with a significant portion of the watches, and he's trying to figure out what to do, or deciding what to do, or is trying to figure out how to tell us*.
(4) *There's something wrong with his internet connection*. Storm? Forgot to pay the bill? I haven't heard any serious weather problems in B.C., but who knows.
(5) *There's something wrong with him--*family emergency, illness, accident, etc. Let's hope not and say a little prayer.
(6) *He's a thief and there never were hundreds of watches*. I feel silly even typing it, considering his participation in the forum, communication, etc. Plus, it seems like an awfully long con for what, $50,000 (and I'm sure he had to spend at least $10k to get prototypes, etc.)?

So since (6) is an impossibility, let's hope it's not (3),(4), or (5). If it's (2), perhaps we engage in a little retribution (perhaps by not posting any pics of the watches after WE get them for 4 days...). If it's (1), then I say: *YOU CAN SLEEP WHEN YOU'RE DEAD, AND YOU CAN LIVE FOR DAYS WITH NO FOOD. GET MOVING ON THE WATCHES, AND SHOW US SOME PICS, DANG IT!
 
*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I am seriously shocked by some of the negative comments here, Nadim has been the most upfront and forthcoming supplier I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with. Let's get with the program here, the watches arrived and Nadim posted pics of them, just prior to the weekend I got a PM from he stating that he'd be starting the QC checks over the weekend and sending them out there after.

I've been lucky enough through my input on its design to have had numerous conversations with him either on here or by e-mail and I have total confidence that your watches will be arriving very soon and if there's a delay then its most likely an illness or family emergency.

p.s.
Please guys lets not tar Nadim with the same brush as some others.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm sure it will all be ok with you guys watches ,
don't really understand why makara has not posted a little update I know he has been on here because I saw his name on the bottom on who was browsing the other day,

try not to panic guys it will be ok I'm sure


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I know he has been on here because I saw his name on the bottom on who was browsing the other day


To be honest, I highly doubt he was on here browsing and didn't comment. If I walk away from my computer or minimize the window while I have the thread open, it looks like I am browsing the thread when in actuality I could be miles away.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the guy is solid. I'm sure he will more then explain when he checks in with his next update.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Looks like he could be tied up with shipping another watch project on Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tra-thin-watches-and-tweed-strap/posts/730321

I wonder if that one being through Kickstarter takes priority on shipping given the timeline promised and affiliation with Kickstarter.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> Looks like he could be tied up with shipping another watch project on Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tra-thin-watches-and-tweed-strap/posts/730321
> 
> I wonder if that one being through Kickstarter takes priority on shipping given the timeline promised and affiliation with Kickstarter.


This might possibly be the case though I doubt it's taking priority, I do know Nadim is committed to becoming a serious player in this industry and has high ambitions which I have no doubt he'll achieve.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd much rather that Nadim is investing his time in QC, prepping, packaging and shipping as I've seen more than enough pic's of the watches and the packaging. 
That means I'll be enjoying it on my wrist sooner.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

All I'm saying is that the sudden dirth of communication causes me concern. I'm not implying that Nadim has done anything wrong. I'm simply pointing out that this represents a sudden break in his pattern of regular updates and the break in pattern corresponds with a large event in this whole process.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

take some time off from obsessing over this delivery. Read a good book. Watch some of the Olympics. Take a walk in the nice Texas desert in the winter. dont overthink this whole process. Your watch will get delivered.

You cannot expect every single communication that forum participants send in various media to get official responses. The guy has to take time to actually get the watches ready for delivery. Give him a few weeks.

Its not like you are alone here. There are plenty of participants.

This "situation" is similar to when Clemens over at Helberg watches was delivering a few hundred watches over the xmas holidays and some poster was obsessing over not receiving his serial number for a pre order that is to be tentatively delivered in May 2014. Give these vendors time to do their work.
Your watch will be delivered. Your serial number will be given. ECT.

And, I dont mean this in a negative or angry way. Just saying that these guys need some time to do their business. Watch production is very time consuming with a lot of delays which they have no control over.
Nadim has been amazing in his communicaions. One of the best I have seen and very generous in his add ons to this model.



Mobil1Mach said:


> All I'm saying is that the sudden dirth of communication causes me concern. I'm not implying that Nadim has done anything wrong. I'm simply pointing out that this represents a sudden break in his pattern of regular updates and the break in pattern corresponds with a large event in this whole process.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Nadim has spoiled a few of you with his constant communication


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Worth bearing in mind that small one-man shows like Time Factors close down completely when they do a big release. I think just before Christmas when the Smiths Dreadnought sold out in 9 hours, Eddie closed his site down completely for 2 weeks. 

We must be dealing with 400-500 Q checks and mailings with the Octopus? It's a big job for one person.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Some of you crack me up  you have way too much time in your hands, coming up with all sorts of scenarios.... Making assumptions.... You gotta stop worrying so much. It'll all be alight. It's just watch in the end. Patience and understanding...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I just skimmed quickly through the last few pages but I didn't get a chance to read all the posts from the past few days. I will get back to it and reply to any question there may be ASAP.

In the meantime, unfortunately, I have pretty bad news. As you know, I spent the last few days QC'ing the watches. Overall, I'm impressed by the quality and finishing of the watches. Much, much better than the prototypes, which was to be expected. However, there is one major problem. When I spec'ed the watch, I asked for a 60-click bezel. The prototypes were 90-click, and so before starting production, I asked to make it 120-click, or if it was not possible, to do 60-click. The manufacturer confirmed they'd do 120-click. Unfortunately, it seems like someone messed up, and all the production watches have the 90-click bezel (both S/S and bronze). o|

I will therefore have to send back all the watches to have the bezels replaced. Since I will be sending them back, I also took the time to inspect everything else and spotted a few things on a handful of watches. That will be fixed at the same time. The bad news is that this will take some time since the bezels have to be made again from scratch. All 400 of them. :-| I don't have a definitive timeframe yet, because half of China is still on holiday for the Chinese New Year. But I'm estimating around 2 months (including transit time back and forth). :-( I will be able to confirm this in the next few days.

I understand if some of you are getting tired of waiting, so if anyone wants out, just send me an email with your order # and I will cancel your pre-order and give you a refund. For those who decide to stay in, even if the mess up is not my fault, I promise to make it up to you by throwing in another bonus. It will all be worth it in the end, I know it!

Tomorrow, I will be sending out a mass email to everyone on the pre-order with this update. You can let me know if you want to cancel at this time, or if you're still in and want to send some words of encouragement. I really need them now :-(

Oh, and before packing up everything again to send them back, I took a few more pictures. I'll post them in a few minutes. I got a shot of the whole Octopus family, all 16 versions (bronze / ss, date / no-date, and all 4 colors). |>


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Ouch, man. I don't envy you the challenges of dealing with an overseas manufacturing process... However, count me solidly in for my blue #39. All the best Nadim, and sorry for the hassle this is costing you.

Edit: It's a sign... Get that Helgray project started while you wait! :-d


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Nadim: I'm sorry to hear the news about the watches, although I'm glad to have an update. I'm officially on the Makara bandwagon and look forward to receiving my bl-onze Octopus at some point down the road...cheers!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Makara said:


> I just skimmed quickly through the last few pages but I didn't get a chance to read all the posts from the past few days. I will get back to it and reply to any question there may be ASAP.
> 
> In the meantime, unfortunately, I have pretty bad news. As you know, I spent the last few days QC'ing the watches. Overall, I'm impressed by the quality and finishing of the watches. Much, much better than the prototypes, which was to be expected. However, there is one major problem. When I spec'ed the watch, I asked for a 60-click bezel. The prototypes were 90-click, and so before starting production, I asked to make it 120-click, or if it was not possible, to do 60-click. The manufacturer confirmed they'd do 120-click. Unfortunately, it seems like someone messed up, and all the production watches have the 90-click bezel (both S/S and bronze). o|
> 
> ...


Nadim, what exactly wrong with watches besides bezels?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Nadim, sorry to hear about this, I know how frustrated you must be. If it's just the bezel, it makes no difference to me as I never count how many times it clicks not sure if anyone else feels the same?That said I can wait if need be, as I always like a freebie


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And a few pictures...


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a goddamn octopus army.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

You are not making the anticipated 2 month wait any easier with those pictures, sir. Not that I don't want to see them, but yer killin' me here.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow great strap choice...and group shots.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Eh, what can you do. I'm in for another 2 month wait...oh well...from the pictures it looks like it will be worth it. I"ll have to update my address when the length of the delay is confirmed.

A 60 click bezel would have been fine for me, but a 90 click bezel is just odd. Can't deal with 40 sec clicks.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Nadim - I'm really sorry to hear about the setback. That must be really frustrating. Thank you for taking the time and putting in the effort to make sure the watches that ship to customers are all up to par.

Will you notify us if there are cancellations? That Bronze/Black looks amazing... b-)b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the trouble and thanks for the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm on the wagon.....haha
but seriously, such things can happen and that is a small price to pay for a quality product. 

The wait begins......


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Can wait another two months Nadim, no issue with me. And appreciate the honest update. Consider this as a learning experience that can help you with your future projects . just like some one said even i don't check whether the bezel clicks 90 or 120, but if the product doesn't pass your QC then better send it back.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

That's a mean spirited surprise for certain, as I'm sure that you are as pumped about getting them to us as we are about receiving them. But this certainly isn't the end of the world. 
An extra two month wait, although unexpected, won't cause me to cancel. 
On the other hand, the number of bezel clicks is not important to me as I don't use the bezel for timing. I'd be pleased to accept the watch with it's current bezel assembly but if that isn't possible then a bit longer wait isn't an issue.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh no! I'm sad they messed up the bezels. I've never even heard of a 90 click? so weird.

No way I'm giving up now. They look so killer in those shots. I can wait 2 more months for sure.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember a micro brand release that had a 90 click bezel boo-boo. In spite of it, the Prometheus Jellyfish was a resounding success.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

marlowe55 said:


> But this certainly isn't the end of the world.
> An extra two month wait, although unexpected, won't cause me to cancel.
> On the other hand, the number of bezel clicks is not important to me as I don't use the bezel for timing. I'd be pleased to accept the watch with it's current bezel assembly but if that isn't possible then a bit longer wait isn't an issue.


My thoughts exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> .
> 
> I understand if some of you are getting tired of waiting,


Good thing I bought another camera to keep me from getting bored.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in, they look great and worth the wait.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad to hear you are OK my friend! I have absolutely no issue waiting, and again don't mind being shipped at the end if it helps get a watch on the wrist of someone who just can't wait.

And while I am super pleased with my color combos, I agree with Mobil1Mach, that Bronze/Black does look amazing. Funds willing, I would be interested in picking one up also if there is a cancellation.

Keep your head up buddy, some things are out of your control. Without a doubt, the majority here have your back on this one.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in for another 2 months too ... I was thinking that this might patina better in the pool anyway


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> I remember a micro brand release that had a 90 click bezel boo-boo. In spite of it, the Prometheus Jellyfish was a resounding success.


The yellow dial Jellyfish was my first purchase on the forum and is still one of my favourite watches. Everything else about the watch is so good that the 90 clicks has never been an issue. I'm thinking that the same will be said for the Octopus.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dang sorry to hear nadim, in a positive note the pics look great, thanks for the update, hope they will expedite your order to make up for the mistake, but this will be a nice summer watch also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you but I wasn't entirely ready for this Octopus thing to be over. Anticipation is bliss.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Not gonna lie, an extra two months is annoying/discouraging. But only because Im so damn excited to get this watch! Im definitely not canceling my order. I am however going to have to stop checking this thread every hour for my own emotional health haha. Thanks for the update Nadim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to keep our mind off the octopus, wish Nadim can start sharing the prototype of the next blockbuster.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> ...sharing the prototype of the next blockbuster.


I agree. I was all for waiting until the Octopus shipped, but I'm thinking 2 months might be a little long to wait for at least a sneak peek!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I speak for all of us in saying it must have been exceedingly difficult to have to come on here and tell there's a problem and ask for everyone to be patient, I can't think of anything more horrible but I commend you commitment to only releasing a quality product.

Two months is nothing in the grand scheme of life and I don't know about anyone else but I find most weeks a blur anyway so this time will fly in. LOL

Keep strong my friend as the whole community is behind your decision as you've got our best interests at heart.

P.S.
The group shots look amazing and I'm glad to hear that you feel the production versions are on another level of quality.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

First, watches look great. :-! Sad to hear things did not turn as you wanted but these things happens sometimes and I'm sure no one here is blaming you for anything. 
Second, is having a 120 clicks bezel really that important to anyone? I guess most of the people will never use it anyway.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Makara said:


> I just skimmed quickly through the last few pages but I didn't get a chance to read all the posts from the past few days. I will get back to it and reply to any question there may be ASAP.
> 
> In the meantime, unfortunately, I have pretty bad news. As you know, I spent the last few days QC'ing the watches. Overall, I'm impressed by the quality and finishing of the watches. Much, much better than the prototypes, which was to be expected. However, there is one major problem. When I spec'ed the watch, I asked for a 60-click bezel. The prototypes were 90-click, and so before starting production, I asked to make it 120-click, or if it was not possible, to do 60-click. The manufacturer confirmed they'd do 120-click. Unfortunately, it seems like someone messed up, and all the production watches have the 90-click bezel (both S/S and bronze). o|
> 
> ...


*OMG.... I understant completelly, but I cant understand WHY you dont offer to send a watch as it is???????????????????????????
You are not giving any chance to take it as it is? You should!!!

I dont care if 90 or 120 or 60 clicks at all.... I never touch a bezel generally at all.

So please send me my watch as it is, thank you!!!

(I have mentioned here I was Olivier customer and I remember when he noticed problem with lume on indexes.... and I got my watch just after one year after that, so please send me my watch now)

*


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe that Octopi (the bronze kind, at least) are like a fine wine: better when aged  Although my heart sank when I read of further delays, it only pains me from the lust of a fine watch, and realistically gives the case more time to patina naturally 

This unfortunent circumstance may even inspire a special edition, the name "Makara Octopus Trans-Pacific" has a nice ring to it 

Chin up my friend, this will all work out in the end, and I for one will be there when it does


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Deepdive said:


> *OMG.... I understant completelly, but I cant understand WHY you dont offer to send a watch as it is???????????????????????????
> You are not giving any chance to take it as it is? You should!!!
> 
> I dont care if 90 or 120 or 60 clicks at all.... I never touch a bezel generally at all.
> ...


Me too never count the bezel clicks but then some people believe in giving their esteemed customers more than their money's worth..


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Nadim, email sent.

I consider this "click problem" not as a major problem. It is somenthing what many of us (if not most of us) probably never notice. I use a rotating bezel just once - when I got new watch - I rotate it to explore its action, sound, feeling. Thats all.

I cant believe I need to wait few months more to get somenthing without any difference from my point of view. 

DISAPOINTED!


What to say on the end... I will wait if you will decide to fix all 400 watches (but will not understand) and I am sorry for that situation and wish you all the best honestly, you do amazing job for sure!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The animals are getting restless...sneak preview of prototype please.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree that people should be given a choice to either have the watches shipped as they are or wait for another N months.

I also think that it is not a good idea for mechanical watches to travel backwards and forwards since the mechanical movement is pretty sensitive.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I too would take the watch with the 60 - 90 - 120 click bezel as long as that is the only issue.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys unless I'm mistaken a 90 click will mean it only matches up 2 of every 3 clicks, I understand some might view this as unimportant but to Nadim it means selling a defective product so I agree with his decision. Two months isn't a long time to wait for a product you will be proud of.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Guys unless I'm mistaken a 90 click will mean it only matches up 2 of every 3 clicks, I understand some might view this as unimportant not to Nadim it means selling a defective product so I agree with his decision. Two months isn't a long time to wait for a product you will be proud of.


Yeah, while I don't use the bezel, I generally like things I own to work properly. 90 clicks seems odd.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Guys unless I'm mistaken a 90 click will mean it only matches up 2 of every 3 clicks, I understand some might view this as unimportant not to Nadim it means selling a defective product so I agree with his decision. Two months isn't a long time to wait for a product you will be proud of.


"defective" product... LOL. I like to have a possibility of choice anyway and I prefer "defective" watch now instead a "proper" (maybe) in the unclear future.

2 months is just estimation (remember we should get Makara watches on december, what was also just estimation... same like now) so who knows how many months it will takes... and who knows how will new bezel working (and will be made with the same compound of the bronze? and... etc) and what could happend with Nadim or... just too many possibilities... the same like with Olivier... this is my last preorder for sure...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have an idea - send watches now as they are... and new bezels later... (and maybe even solid metal versions which many prefer over the sapphire)

If not, are you going to check the bronze composition for new bezels again, Nadim? If not, do you believe your chinesse supplier? 
And will you store the watches sealed to prevent patina process? And if the manufacturer will made new bezels with another, unexpected kind of mistake (weak or different lume or anything), what then?


----------



## obtuse (Sep 7, 2013)

Am I the only one in thinking why the whole lot has to go back to fix a bezel problem? Wouldn't it be easier and even more cost effective to have the factory make the new bezels and either hold onto the watches until new bezels arrive to swap out, or send the watches as is and then send the bezels to the customers when they arrive? For something as easily removable as a bezel is at least. And there was talk of varying bezel designs being sold later to swap on floating around in this thread a while ago anyway which is essentially the same idea.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> Tomorrow, I will be sending out a mass email to everyone on the pre-order with this update. You can let me know if you want to cancel at this time, or if you're still in and want to send some words of encouragement. I really need them now :-(
> 
> Oh, and before packing up everything again to send them back, I took a few more pictures. I'll post them in a few minutes. I got a shot of the whole Octopus family, all 16 versions (bronze / ss, date / no-date, and all 4 colors). |>


Nadim, I`m still in. And ready to wait for final product. 
That`s horrible news, but life must go on. Nothing can make you stop produce good watches at future. And all of that moments good or bad just add a history for Makara Octopus. As you remember I show couple of days ago Luch Limited single handed watches from Belarus. Production of this watches planed as 2 month. But it takes 10 months. So 2-3 months additional for Makara Octopus isn`t a big problem.

To all: Take it easy with a big smile, make a deep breathe, relax and respire.
I think all will be fine. At least already we have a great history limited watches. It`s like a good cognac, whiskey or wine .) Just wait before summer


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

This is a bummer for sure, but not as bad for any of us as it is for Nadim, so let's not make his life any more difficult. Ultimately it's his product, and he has the right to delay it's release until he's happy with it.

He's offered a refund for those who aren't prepared to wait, and that's fair. I for one will just try and forget about it for a while, and stop checking this thread daily for shipping news


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> "defective" product... LOL. I like to have a possibility of choice anyway and I prefer "defective" watch now instead a "proper" (maybe) in the unclear future.
> 
> 2 months is just estimation (remember we should get Makara watches on december, what was also just estimation... same like now) so who knows how many months it will takes... and who knows how will new bezel working (and will be made with the same compound of the bronze? and... etc) and what could happend with Nadim or... just too many possibilities... the same like with Olivier... this is my last preorder for sure...


I think you are being overtly negative towards to timescale Nadim is suggesting. It's also unfair to tar Nadim's project with the same brush of Olivier for a start he has continuously posted updates here and on his Facebook page and has always advised that those unhappy with any delays a full refund is available... keep that in mind.

Why even suggest the bezel material will not be the same, it's as if you are questioning Nadim's honesty.

You say its your last preorder, does that mean you are still in because I'm sure there are others dying to bag one of the best value watch this year if you're not.

I don't know if a new bezel can be retro fitted or maybe the return of the watches will be at the request of the supplier as it might need an adaption to be made to either the existing bezels or the watch case. Why not wait until Nadim posts an update before jumping to conclusion.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

If anybody Decides not to take his one in bronze - i would be happy to take the 90 Click bezel


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

One thing all of you who want their watches now are forgetting is that this is not only about the launch of one watch but the beginning of this watch brand. He now has a brand reputation to uphold and shipping product that is not up to snuff or on par with the original specifications he laid down is not good for business. 

Starting a business you not only have to worry about the now, you have to keep an eye on the future as well. What I mean is no doubt some of you will eventually want to resell this watch on F29, which is fine because as we all know a WIS's taste in watches is a moving target. When it comes time for some of these to hit F29 most dive watch people on here would cringe at the thought of having a nonfunctional 90 click bezel. In turn these watches would then have a hard time selling and when a watch isnt selling the used price plummets. Having a non conventional 90 click bezel would give others a bad view of the quality of Nadim's watches and the used market for them would be terrible. 

As for shipping all of the watches back I'm sure Nadim realizes that it would be much faster and more cost effective to just ship the bezels but shipping all the watches back is more then likely at the request of the manufacturer.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, guys, really, do you want to launch a business with 'eh, good enough'?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Also dont be silly, this is far from the Oliver situation. Shame that people would even compare this unfortunate set back to that.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Ouch. That must have hurt. I am amazed and saddened that the manufacturer screwed up so badly. That aside, I'm in for the wait. The Octopus is still too good to pass on. I hope they expedite the new bezels. I'll still be checking in regularly, this thread feels like home. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Match with what? A minute hand moves constantly the relationship is between the starting point and the time elapsed only, 90 clicks work as well as 120 or 60, if I were buying one I would take it as is and dive it.


Luminated said:


> Guys unless I'm mistaken a 90 click will mean it only matches up 2 of every 3 clicks, I understand some might view this as unimportant but to Nadim it means selling a defective product so I agree with his decision. Two months isn't a long time to wait for a product you will be proud of.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Ouch. That must have hurt. I am amazed and saddened that the manufacturer screwed up so badly. That aside, I'm in for the wait. The Octopus is still too good to pass on. I hope they expedite the new bezels. I'll still be checking in regularly, this thread feels like home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Know what this now means...........*PHOTOSHOP*ing a few new designs to pass the time. :-d

Do you want to go first or shall I? ;-)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Know what this now means...........*PHOTOSHOP*ing a few new designs to pass the time. :-d
> 
> Do you want to go first or shall I? ;-)


Octopus Chrono, anyone? 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Know what this now means...........*PHOTOSHOP*ing a few new designs to pass the time. :-d
> 
> Do you want to go first or shall I? ;-)


A bronze version with red dial and black bezel if possible please.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

lexvil said:


> Match with what? A minute hand moves constantly the relationship is between the starting point and the time elapsed only, 90 clicks work as well as 120 or 60, if I were buying one I would take it as is and dive it.


As far as I am aware a 90 click bezel would mean every click was 66.6% of the minute marker on the face so it would only hit the desired mark every third click and the rest of the time it would be slightly off, that's hardly ideal.

Starting at 0 min mark 
1st click = 0.66
2nd click = 1.33
3rd click = 2 min mark


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

S.Nair said:


> A bronze version with red dial and black bezel if possible please.


For the Tiger Woods Sunday collection???


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> As far as I am aware a 90 click bezel would mean every click was 75% of the minute marker on the face so it would only hit the desired mark every forth click and the rest of the time it would be slightly off, that's hardly ideal.


Every click would be 40 seconds, so it would actually match up every 3 clicks. Still not ideal. 60 or 120 clicks are the only bezels I'd use. At work (when not diving) I use my bezel as a timer in a biology research lab. I'm already estimating minutes by not waiting for the second hand to reach 0 before counting down. I'd rather not add another error factor into that.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder how expensive it would be to open up a watch case factory in the US. I'm sure there are some manufacturers in the US, but are there any like the ones in China that let people bulk custom order?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys, as much as I want my watch ASAP; I do agree that it's a watch brand Nadim is trying to launch. So it's really best we get a "correct" watch than a half baked one. While I have never dived and I don't think I would ever use the bezel, I also want a product that "make sense". So I will wait for 2 months for sure. Nadim has already has replied. He plans to make good the bezels. That's good enough for me. He has come out like a gentlemen and informed us honestly. I think he deserves our support. Come on guys. It's a great project watch so let's show some patience and good will. Of course those that can't agree and don't want to wait; he has already opened the option to refund you the money. So let's hang in there as best we can! And someone show me the chrono pics!!!! Yeah!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

So you don't really know what a bezel is for, it is to line up with the minute hand not the minute markers.



Luminated said:


> As far as I am aware a 90 click bezel would mean every click was 75% of the minute marker on the face so it would only hit the desired mark every forth click and the rest of the time it would be slightly off, that's hardly ideal.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Why not use a chrono?


TimeIsTheMaster said:


> Every click would be 40 seconds, so it would actually match up every 3 clicks. Still not ideal. 60 or 120 clicks are the only bezels I'd use. At work (when not diving) I use my bezel as a timer in a biology research lab. I'm already estimating minutes by not waiting for the second hand to reach 0 before counting down. I'd rather not add another error factor into that.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

lexvil said:


> So you don't really know what a bezel is for, it is to line up with the minute hand not the minute markers.


The bezel is to line up with the minute marking that's clear by the fact every one has either got a 60 and 120 click.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

If the bezel is user replaceable, what I believe it is.... and if the ratcheting mechanism (teeth for clicks) is on the bezel, what I also believe it is... And if the spring on the case is designed and working for any numbers of the clicks, what I hope...

...then I strongly believe Nadim will send all wathces now and new corrected bezels will send separatelly later. And he will probably ask if we want solid metal bezels instead 
It makes 100% sense... and I dont know why it should be different.

You will see - this is the thing what will Nadim brings here in his first reply, mark my words  (fingers crossed)


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

This gets more amusing by the moment.


Luminated said:


> The bezel is to line up with the minute marking that's clear by the fact every one has either got a 60 and 120 click.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

lexvil said:


> So you don't really know what a bezel is for, it is to line up with the minute hand not the minute markers.


And so what do I do if my minute hand falls exactly on a minute marker when I need to set my bezel? While some people may not use there bezel often, I do, and for me, a minute or 3 off either way could make a big difference.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

What do you do when your minute hand falls between markers?



core attitude said:


> And so what do I do if my minute hand falls exactly on a minute marker when I need to set my bezel? While some people may not use there bezel often, I do, and for me, a minute or 3 off either way could make a big difference.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Come on guys, no need to argue and stir the pot about something that is out of our control. Nadim will stick with what he originally specified (120 click) and he has given us no reason in the past that we should doubt his intentions. 

As for sending the watches with the 90 click bezel I dont believe it will happen, most likely the manufacturer will not let him keep the 90 and want them back.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

lexvil said:


> What do you do when your minute hand falls between markers?


Just to be clear, I'm not being sarcastic, I'm really curious as I use my bezel at work all the time. When my minute hand falls between markers, I set my bezel 1 click forward or backward based on the second hand position when wearing a 60 click. So at most I am about 1/2 a minute off. Wouldn't a 90 click make it more like 1 1/2 off?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> A bronze version with red dial and black bezel if possible please.


















I wasn't sure if you wanted bright red or this deeper red colour?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

core attitude said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not being sarcastic, I'm really curious as I use my bezel at work all the time. When my minute hand falls between markers, I set my bezel 1 click forward or backward based on the second hand position when wearing a 60 click. So at most I am about 1/2 a minute off. Wouldn't a 90 click make it more like 1 1/2 off?


Sorry but I think a Casio do you better at work


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I don't know but it will be a few seconds fast or slow either way, a timing bezel was never meant to be a precision timer for that you need a chronograph, I'm not in on this watch because {several reasons really} of size, I just don't care for anything over 42mm. I dive and this 90 clicker may be odd but just as usable as a 60 0r 120 for my use, a 90 clicker on my wrist is far more useful than a 120 that isn't.



core attitude said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not being sarcastic, I'm really curious as I use my bezel at work all the time. When my minute hand falls between markers, I set my bezel 1 click forward or backward based on the second hand position when wearing a 60 click. So at most I am about 1/2 a minute off. Wouldn't a 90 click make it more like 1 1/2 off?


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

For sure I want the watch and I wait for the watch!
Perhaps I would take the watch with a 90 Klick Bezel!
But I respect the desicion! Nadim don't want to sell a Product that is not perfect!!!
In the End of the day we resell his watches with his name on the Face!
We should respect his desicion and should wait or get a refund!


Ciao Daniel


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Sorry but I think a Casio do you better at work


If you are referring to a digital, it doesn't work better for me in the hospital. I can quickly set a bezel for count down (which I do most often) or up, my digitals take longer and are actually more difficult for me to read at a glance. I have several watches that have sweep second hands and 60 or 120 click bezels that work just fine for that. Just because I use my watch at work for a tool, doesn't mean it can't be cool.  The only issue I ever have is needing to switch out my leather bands for rubber for ease of cleaning.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

lexvil said:


> I don't know but it will be a few seconds fast or slow either way, a timing bezel was never meant to be a precision timer for that you need a chronograph, I'm not in on this watch because {several reasons really} of size, I just don't care for anything over 42mm. I dive and this 90 clicker may be odd but just as usable as a 60 0r 120 for my use, a 90 clicker on my wrist is far more useful than a 120 that isn't.


It's not like I'm timing nuclear fusion, I just feel better if I am cutting down the swing as much as possible when doing infusions or timing contractions, seizures etc., while being accurate is important, precision isn't. In true emergencies, we actually have someone who is off to the side handling timing when needed. If I only used my watches for personal use, I would probably never even know how many clicks where on a bezel. :-d


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> View attachment 1381828
> 
> View attachment 1381850
> 
> ...


Wow...I will go with the second rendering . So options are limitless .


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

DMI007 said:


> For sure I want the watch and I wait for the watch!
> Perhaps I would take the watch with a 90 Klick Bezel!
> But I respect the desicion! Nadim don't want to sell a Product that is not perfect!!!
> In the End of the day we resell his watches with his name on the Face!
> ...


+1 to what Daniel said--
Nadim, I'd be happy with the 90-click bezel, but I understand if you don't want any out there.

You know, this reminds me of the Stanford Marshmallow experiment:
Stanford marshmallow experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kids were given the option of one marshmallow right away, or two marshmallows later. The kids who chose the delayed gratification tended to have better SAT scores, BMI, and other positive life indicators, later in life.

Maybe I'm on the wrong side of this experiment.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Speaking for myself, I am in this for the long haul and will go along with whatever Nadim decides. I don't mind waiting another couple of months if that's what it takes. Having said that, I also consider the bezel to more form over function so the 90-click issue doesn't bother me at all. Sure 120-clicks would be ideal, but it's not a deal killer for me.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Speaking for myself, I am in this for the long haul and will go along with whatever Nadim decides. I don't mind waiting another couple of months if that's what it takes. Having said that, I also consider the bezel to more form over function so the 90-click issue doesn't bother me at all. Sure 120-clicks would be ideal, but it's not a deal killer for me.


Not a deal breaker but for the integrate of the brand and its reputation long term it's probably for the best. I continue to say this but Nadim isn't in it for the quick buck he's in it for the long haul and want this product to stand up favourably against the other micro brands.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, +1.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't ordered Makara yet.. Have gone to the order screen numerous times and backed out ... just didn't have the money to spend... but have been reading this thread from the beginning. . Nadim has been great with his communication and would definitely not like to ship a product out of spec...All the best to Nadim.. hopefully he should be able to set things on track .. good luck. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

This has happened before with the introduction of the Ocean 7 LM-7. The bezel ended up being a 57 click or 58 click bezel instead of a 60 click bezel. The owner did not discover this prior to shipping the watches. It was very unfortunate and messy. Once folks had the new watches they then had to decide if they wanted to return the watches for the factory or O7 to replace with new bezels or just keep the watches with the 57 clickers. 

The offer to replace the bezels was a one time offer from O7. If you did not take up O7 on the original offer there was never going to be the opportunity to replace the bezel in the future, even if you wanted to purchase one and do it yourself. Perhaps the bezel swap required more than just the bezel being replaced.... I really dont know.

But, the bottom line is that this produced a HUGE negative image for Ocean 7 on the forum in regards to Customer Service along with a few other CS policies of O 7, IMO. I still have one of the 57 clickers. 

So, I can understand Nadim not wanting to release the 90 clickers. Although I am sure it is tempting, I agree the best policy is to return the watches to the factory and have the factory correct the issues since the watches have not been released. Otherwise, this watch will be tainted and the results will be less than desirable.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Not an easy decision, but Bronze/Brown # 11 has been made available. Various posts appear to indicate interest in someone filling my slot.

Best to those who remain on this journey.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

First of all, thanks for the kind words guys! While it's not the end of the world, this is a difficult time for me, and quite a setback. Hopefully, it won't take too long to fix the problem and we should be back on track soon. To those who are still in, thanks so much!! It means a lot to me that you are trusting me with your hard-earned money. And believe me, I will do whatever it takes to make this pre-order worth your while!

To those who decided to get out, I'm sorry to see you go, and I hope you'll get back on board on a future release  All refunds up to now have been processed. You should have received a cancellation confirmation email.

I'm sending the update by email later today, so even if you already posted in this thread that you're still in, you'll probably still receive the email because it is hard to match the forum nicknames to the order emails! Sorry about that!

As for the debate about the 90-click bezel, while it still makes sense for diving, and it is actually more accurate than a 60-click bezel, I still find it odd and it is not up to spec like the 120-click bezel I required. I also personally find it annoying when the bezel doesn't match up with the minute markers. I understand some of you don't really care about the number of clicks the bezel has, and that it will stay at 0 most of the time. The problem is that I can't ship a few watches with the 90-click bezel, and get the rest fixed with the 120-click. I believe this would be detrimental to the brand in the long-term, and so I can't do it. My choice is to either fix all watches, or fix none. And however tempting it might be to simply ship them as-is, and refund whoever isn't happy with a 90-click bezel, it is important to me that the product I ship is up to my standards. I wouldn't feel comfortable selling a watch with a bezel that I would be annoyed by myself!

Sending all the watches back to the manufacturer for fixing is indeed required by the manufacturer. And honestly, I prefer that they deal with removing and re-installing the 400 bezels themselves. Because of the shape of the bezel (straight side, no bevel), it is not that easy to remove without the proper tool and it is easy to mark the case. And anyway, I'm sure they will want to re-use the bronze material from the bezels since the weight of 400 bezels quickly adds up!

I will have more details about the timeframe for fixing the watches in the next few days.

Oh, and for those who were waiting for bronze cancellations to jump in on the pre-order, well, this is good news for you since there are now 3 bronzes up for grabs. Give me a few days and I'll put them back as available on the website.

Oh, and one last thing...









That's right, no rotating-bezel on this one!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nadim
I dont have a pony in the race but props to the way you are dealing with this.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooooh you tease


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim, too sad you do not give any choice to people. Waiting for the watches that were promised to have been delivered in December 2013 is pretty daunting.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm still in!

Is the profile of the Octopus just like the new smooth bezel?
Dan


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Great job Nadim! And just to be clear, I'm still in, I'm still in, I'm still in, I'm still in for all 4!!!! 

As for the new model, I love it!



Makara said:


> Oh, and one last thing...
> 
> View attachment 1382246
> 
> ...


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for your honesty Nadim, it's really appreciated (I'm happy to wait).

When the cancelled orders are made available will there be a waiting list or will it be first come, first served to purchase online?

I'd happily preorder that prototype just from seeing the case! Did you say you're working on a bracelet for the Octopus too?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> First of all, thanks for the kind words guys! While it's not the end of the world, this is a difficult time for me, and quite a setback. Hopefully, it won't take too long to fix the problem and we should be back on track soon. To those who are still in, thanks so much!! It means a lot to me that you are trusting me with your hard-earned money. And believe me, I will do whatever it takes to make this pre-order worth your while!
> 
> To those who decided to get out, I'm sorry to see you go, and I hope you'll get back on board on a future release  All refunds up to now have been processed. You should have received a cancellation confirmation email.
> 
> ...


Well say Nadim, this watch is as much a part of you and sending something you wouldn't feel happy with can't and shouldn't happen because its the long term reputation of the brand that's forged at the start, get it wrong here would undo all the hard work you've already done.

Oh and guys who have been eyeing this from afar I'd jump fast because your wait will be far shorter than those who've been in from the beginning.



Makara said:


> Oh, and one last thing...
> 
> View attachment 1382246
> 
> ...


You went and done it, this my friends in one sweet looking addition to the Makara brand and as you can clearly see the beautiful curve on that crystal and continues with the bezel, lovely detailing.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

There will be another green bronze up for grabs, just a heads up for those wanting one, thanks nadim it's been a fun ride looking forward to seeing future models also! I bought a omega smp to ease my pain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

This is going to be torture looking at this new background everyday, but it will be sweet torture. It's just that my dog is a sucker for this design, so I really just did it for him. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Well, not to beat a dead horse, but a 90 click bezel is just fine. Do some simple math:
If you're using a bezel to time something, the farthest off a 60-click bezel would be is 30 seconds. (You start your "timer" at 12:15:30 p.m., so you'd either have to set your bezel at 12:15, and it's 30 seconds late, or 12:16, and it's 30 seconds late)

If you're using a 90-click bezel, the least accurate the time would be is 20 seconds. (You start your "timer" 12:15:00, so you'd either have to set your timer to 12:14:40, and be 20 seconds late, or 12:15:20, and be 20 seconds early)

If you're using a 12-click bezel, the interval narrows to 15 seconds. (You start your "timer" at 12:15:15, so you'd either have to set your bezel to 12:15:00, or 12:15:30.)

So the practical difference between a 90-click and 120-click bezel is the gain of 5 seconds of accuracy if you're timing. And if you're actually timing using a bezel on an automatic watch, and not a chronograph or a quartz or atomic device, that seems within reason to me.

The problem with the 90-click bezel is aesthetics-- on odd numbered minutes, the bezel will not line up with a minute marker. As others have said, since you should be aligning the bezel with where the minute hand is, not with where a marker is, it doesn't make a practical difference. I had a Deep Blue that had a 90 click bezel, and it did bother me aesthetically, the real problem being that it wouldn't align with "15" and "45" -- two markers that people often use as rough estimations of things (or just like to realign their bezels to because it looks funky). So I hope this is enough talk about accuracy and that bezels don't come out like this ever. Other brands have used them, and they will work just fine. But I can understand why some people don't like the aesthetic conundrum they present.

I've told Nadim that I'm still in, but then I read this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/can-someone-explain-90-click-bezel-jellyfish-541044.html

In which a poster explained why the Prometheus Jellyfish had a 90-click bezel-- because the factory *couldn't produce a 120-click one.* To get a 120-click one, the factory would have to subcontract with another factory, which would cause too many price increases and potential conflicts.

Nadim, I'm still in, but can you confirm for us that it'll be *your producer* producing the 120-click bezels, and that in fact your factory is capable of producing such bezels? Because if it's subcontracted, there might (a) have to be a change in the bezel, and (b) all time estimates go out the window.

I still really like the Octopus, and it's gotta be the best deal for a real bronze diver out there. But if the 2-month estimate is pie-in-the-sky, I may have to reconsider my position.

Thanks,


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I am still in. No problem with waiting. Thank you Nadim for the update. I can feel your pain and fully support your decision!

All the best to you!

Karel


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I am in it for the long haul. Rather have the the issues fixed so I will wait, appreciate all the communication and know it must be tough.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Perdendosi said:


> I've told Nadim that I'm still in, but then I read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/can-someone-explain-90-click-bezel-jellyfish-541044.html
> 
> ...


I think this is a very legitimate concern. I'll be watching for an answer from Nadim to make my final decision.

Im still in for now.

Also - why 2 months to produce bezels? I feel like building the entire batch of watches took about that amount of time. It's just a bezel.


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Just my guess, but I bet transit shipping times and customs clearance on the way back to Canada account for a big chunk of that time. I'm in and will wait as long as it takes for my Bronze/Blue. There is no watch out there with those specs and price, and I have utmost confidence in Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

And while we are waiting lets continue with the fun. ;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Like the red dials but the red bezels are a bit too much for me...think that this dial color on the new fixed bezel would look great. 


Luminated said:


> And while we are waiting lets continue with the fun. ;-)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



primerak said:


> Like the red dials but the red bezels are a bit too much for me...think that this dial color on the new fixed bezel would look great.


I'm not a huge fan of the lighter red version I did but I think the darker one has promise, maybe it just needs to be a little darker yet like this.









I do agree though that these strong darker colours would indeed look great on the fixed bezel version, we will all have to wait and see what he comes up with. ;-)


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

I would buy it in a heartbeat, never really liked the bezel of 1st model.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree. Love the darker red color with inlay on fixed bezel on the bronze.brass case. Very very nice. Reminds of victorinox red.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

Still in, let the waiting game continue ☺


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

To my great disappointment, I received the email last night that this watch would again be delayed '2 months'. I'm guessing that means 4 months. The sad part is that I bought this for a gift in hopes it would arrive at Christmas 2013. 

I'm seriously considering canceling this because I dont expect to ever really see the watches sent out before summer. It was a good effort Makara. Is anyone else considering a refund? How about another bronze diver that is affordable?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^It would be prudent to wait the few days till Nadim confirm his discussion with the supplier. If its two months then sure its annoying, none more so than for Nadim who thought he'd be shipping this week but everyone needs to remember the value on offer here...

1/ Miyota 9215 movement
2/ Domed sapphire crystal 
3/ Sapphire crystal bezel
4/ Superluminova bezel
5/ A run of only 50 of each model
6/ 3 straps

There isn't too many options out there offering this kind of value.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ + 1, the specifications are too much or too much for too little money. 

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't forget the promised new extra!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> Don't forget the promised new extra!


Now what would that be, a strap again...


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Now what would that be, a strap again...


My guess would be a free 90 click bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am passing so a bronze brown will become available. Not blaming Nadim though, he has been great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am passing so a bronze brown will become available. Not blaming Nadim though, he has been great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thats a real shame.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about this issue but I applaud Nadim for standing up to it, facing his customers with honesty and once again his professionalism in dealing with this. It speaks volumes to the overall image and integrity of Makara. I am of course still in 100%, regardless of the length of the delay. After all it is just a watch and my life will go on whether I receive it now or several months from now.

I must say that I am quite shocked by the response of some of the people in this thread. It is unfathomable to me to be so demanding and negative over a minor delay. Yes it is a delay, so what? What difference does that really make? To demand that he sends them even though they do not meet his design specifications is ridiculous and to demand information regarding his sourcing strategy and manufacturing capability is absurd. Regardless of the reason for the number of clicks in the bezel, it is his company, his watch, his design and his specification. If I were in his shoes I would do exactly the same thing. If I wasn't satisfied how could I expect my customers to be?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

SRBakker said:


> Don't forget the promised new extra!


If new extra bonus will be paid from Nadim's wallet instead by factory, I dont want it... the preorder price I paid for bronze version is low enough and it worth the wait extra months anyway... And also...3 current straps are plenty already...

But idea with free 90 click bezel I love... in that case Nadim could ask us who want solid metal bezel instead lumed sapphire. Solid metal bezel is even cheaper IMO. In that case we could get one sapphire 90 click and second solid metal 120 click... it should be perfect!

Btw, what you guys thinking about removing 90 click bezels by factory? It will be done by hand and by knife I suppose... There is no tool or proper method for bezel removing at all... all it needs is thin and strong knife, or some kind of adapter made just for that purpose.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Not to be rude, but waiting for another 2-4 months really not an issue. My view is, when it comes to start up micro brands and pre order, its all about trust. Everyone of us (those who preordered) went through the thought process of valuing the risk vs return vs value of the project and decided to pre order. So, waiting for additional 2-4 months shouldn't even surface as the reason for cancelling, unless, the watch is aim to use as a gifts etc. 

I can't guarantee the watch will be delivered in time, or without problem, but i choose to trust Nadim for this since its a calculated risk. And Nadim have shown enough to gives the confident.

For those who cancel their order, i felt sad for you, for Nadim and for the Octopus. You guys should man up and admit that you have second thoughts on the watch and this defect incidents gives the opportunity for cancelling and refund. I saw some of you cancelling because of the delay is indeed sickening. 

I seriously dont mean to offend anyone but i really cannot hold back to share my thoughts. (I can forsee that i will definitely offend some)

Anyway, sorry for my English, as it is not my mother tongue.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

krpster said:


> I must say that I am quite shocked by the response of some of the people in this thread. It is unfathomable to me to be so demanding and negative over a minor delay. Yes it is a delay, so what? What difference does that really make?


I agree some of the comments are a bit much, but the paying customers who were solicited right here on this forum, can pretty much express whatever opinion they want on this very same forum. (Within the guidelines of course.) It's a two way-street, good, bad or otherwise.

Anyway, I hope it gets worked out.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I think canceling one's order is perfectly acceptable. If my watch box wasn't already over capacity I'd probably cancel too. Not because I don't trust Nadim or am mad. When the itch to buy a watch strikes, it's hard not to scratch it right away and knowing you're going to be itching for another 2 months is daunting.

It's easy for me to stay in because I have plenty of other watches to play with. 3 years ago when I only had a couple I would have canceled and had something else on its way with overnight shipping. We live in a world of near instant gratification and we're used to it.

That said, I absolutely agree with Nadim's decision to send them back for the right bezel. If your product isn't up to the standard you have set for the company, selling it would degrade the brand and while we all know that a 90 click bezel is perfectly useable, so is a crappy walmart quartz.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I know one thing, with these guys cancelling for what every reason means that others who have missed the original presale are going to get a cracking watch with an insignificant wait and the stupid thing is that the bulk of the wait has already happened which was the manufacture of the case, crystal, dial etc, in fact I'm willing to bet the vast majority of the wait is due to finalizing the finished product. 

Another thing they are assuming that Nadim's estimates of 2 months is unreasonable, for all we know he might be being pessimistic as he knows just how long the entire watch took to manufacture once given the green light which is why I suggest everyone holding station until Nadim comes back with more news in a day or two and then decide whether to cancel or not because otherwise you are missing out on one of the best value deals of 2014.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, at least Nadim knows where to find free lawyers


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

sorcer said:


> Well, at least Nadim knows where to find free lawyers


Thinking the same thing! Reasons for canceling at least for me are not because of the wait although it did give me a chance to shuffle the money towards a watch that I have really been wanting and had an opportunity to jump on it the other day so to me it was a give and take! All the respect to nadim, this watch and the team of lawyers? I'm sure someone will be really happy to get my green bronze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I want a stainless steal black dial


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I want a stainless steal black dial


Well definitely that's a steal for the price offered.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm going to continue waiting. Nadim has been very up front about the situation which is admirable. He has to protect the brand he is developing if he expects to build a reputation. No one complains about Halios delaying the Delfin for manufacturing problems and I would expect the same for Makara. Yes I understand money has been put down but Nadim is offering refunds so nothing is lost.

If anyone wants to cancel their blue/bronze I'll be happy to trade up my #7 SS/Blue for it. Or if Nadim wants to give me the inside line on one that'd be sweet too.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the transparent/informed e-mail from Mr. Elgarhy (Nadim) and I'm definitely still in!
Here's what was sent:
Hello,

As you may have already heard on our Facebook page, or in the official discussion thread on WatchUSeek, I received the watches from production last week. I spent the past few days doing quality control on all the watches.

Unfortunately, while inspecting the watches, besides a few isolated defects, I discovered that the bezel had not been produced according to my specifications. The problem is that I specified a 120-click bezel, but the manufacturer made it 90-click. This is a problem that affects all watches (both bronze and stainless steel). While a 90-click bezel is still functional, it is less accurate than a 120-click bezel, and is not optimal aesthetically because it will not align perfectly with every minute marker around the dial. This might not be important to everyone, but it is important to some people, and I think it would not be right to ship the watch as-is when it doesn't meet my own personal standards for this brand.

The good news is the manufacturer acknowledged the mistake and agreed to re-make all bezels. The bad news is it will delay shipping by an estimated 2 months (I will have a more precise timeframe in the next few days).

Since the news was posted yesterday night, I received several messages from customers asking if I could ship their watch as-is with the 90-click bezel. Unfortunately, this is not an option. First of all, because the manufacturer requires that I ship all watches back to them for fixing. But also, as a new brand, I do not want to risk the reputation of my brand by allowing a few sub-par watches to be in the wild and possibly be put back on the used market.

I understand this might be frustrating to some of you who may have made your payment a long time ago. So, if you would like to get out of the pre-order and receive a refund, simply reply to this email with your order number and I will cancel and process the refund as soon as possible. However, if you decide to stay in, even if the delay is completely out of my control, I will still make it up to you and throw in yet another bonus.

I hope that you will decide to stay on-board, and if not, then I hope to see you back on with a future release!

Sincerely,

Nadim Elgarhy
MakaraWatches.com

And my responce: 
Hi Nadim!

Extremely sorry to read of the manufacturer related setback! I am definitely STILL IN on the Octopus Project! I like others would love to have seen you hit your timeline for delivery! But this setback is something that does not seem out of the realm of possibilities of what can sometimes happen in the manufacturing process! And as a newer brand it only makes sense that you want to ensure that what you put out meets your and thus your customers expectations. Am I disappointed? Yes! But not that much based on both the quality of the end product that will eventually be showing up and also based on your much appreciated transparency in the communication department! IMHO you should do yourself a favor though and make sure that you over estimate the time frame for when you feel that you will get these(fixed bezels) back from the manufactures and let the customer/forum nay-Sayers know when you think you will be able to start shipping the actual fixed product out to the customer! I really respect and like how and where you're taking your brand and I wish you the best in getting this manufacturing hiccup behind you and will look forward to getting the timepiece that you want to see the customer receive! Thanks for the personal e-mail and letting me know what's going on, and continued success with your new brand of fine timepieces! Will look forward to the anticipated correspondence, in due time ;-)

Take care!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I totally agree with Nadim's decision, you simply can't have two differing specs of the same watch out in the public domain, especially when one is an oddity with a 90 click bezel and I'm totally gobsmacked that some don't understand the ramifications of this. Its understandable why some are impatient and annoyed thinking their watches would be arriving any day but two months is nothing compared to the length of time one gets to enjoy their purchase especially when Nadim is once again going to sweeten the deal, though I agree this *shouldn't* come out of his pocket and if so then none of us should accept such a thing as the fault wasn't his doing.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive looked up and down, left and right through this thread, the site and Facebook page but haven't been able to find a pic of the Octopus with a date window. I'm probably just blind.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

There was one buried in the Facebook album.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> There was one buried in the Facebook album.


Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a very nice letter that Nadim put out. I am in this to the very end. Plus the longer we wait, the better it gets.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

bambam650 said:


> Plus the longer we wait, the better it gets.


I don't think anyone is going to agree with you on that. Hahaha


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

As you can guess I'm dealing with a very high volume of emails and messages (on the forum, facebook, etc...) right now. I sent out the update by email yesterday night and I have received a lot of replies already. Most of you guys are being very supportive and this is very, very appreciated!

Give me a few days until things settle down and I will get back to answering all the questions in this thread. Like you are used to, I will reply to every single question/concern that was posted. I never ignore anyone on purpose. If I didn't answer your message or questions, it's because somehow I missed it or it got lost in the multi-quote madness  So, after my upcoming mega-reply, if I missed something, feel free to bring it up again!


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Deepdive said:


> There is no tool or proper method for bezel removing at all... all it needs is thin and strong knife, or some kind of adapter made just for that purpose.


You sure about that 










Agree 100% about the new extra bonus. The Octopus is already overflowing with value and well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

These things happen and delays are to be expected on pre orders those who backed out they will be two to take their place,
really like the look of the photos of the watch like I said before if this was 40mm I'd be on it,
cant wait to see some on your guys wrists when the waiting is over it will be worth it
o and by the way the new prototypes look very nice with the fixed bezel a little like the halios tropik b


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Ya the teasers are not enough of the prototype. Need to arrange funds .. 

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Fixing the 90 clicks issue is the right thing. Definitely still in. Still thinking about adding a stainless steel to my Bronze.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm still in this!!! Can't wait to get my black SS!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

This word comes to my mind:

Doing It Right The First Time, Every Time!


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> This word comes to my mind:
> 
> Doing It Right The First Time, Every Time!


I wasn't a math major or anything but by my count, there are 8 words. 

I think Nadim is doing the right thing, which is not always the popular thing. Good luck with the wait, everyone.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Ah... I will be waiting for Octopus finally will be made and sended.

But now I`m enjoying with Festina, that my wife present to me 2 days ago 

















I suggest to anyone who dissapointed in Makara Octopus delay, just buy to yourself other interesting watches, not matter how much it will cost. And you will be feeling more happy 

Nadim still do all right. I didn`t expect anything else from him. He is best supporter from watchmakers at that time (who answered on all questions, even on stupid questions). He just wanted to create a best value of watch. And he almost did it, exept production "buggs" wich I hope will be fixed soon.

Have a nice day for everyone! Spring is coming


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Still in


----------



## Bafanafa (Oct 31, 2013)

Still in too!


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

I've started so I'll finish, ergo I'm still in.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## kitsoasis (Dec 6, 2008)

If i wanted one of these do I just go through the checkout process on the website? I noticed it hasn't been updated because it says delivery is expected for Jan 2014...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

kitsoasis said:


> If i wanted one of these do I just go through the checkout process on the website? I noticed it hasn't been updated because it says delivery is expected for Jan 2014...


You should be fine that way, if it gives you a number (1-50), you should be good to go.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

jopex said:


> Has anyone tried out this mesh from SC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we'll be looking to pass the time in anticipation of our Octo coming I figured I'd followup with StrapCode to find out when/if they were going to re-stock the 24mm. aged bronze bracelet! Here's my inquiry and then there response!

Hi folks! Newer customer here! I have a question in regards to a mesh bracelet that you carry! I am looking to find a 24mm. aged looking bronze bracelet to match up with a bronze timepiece I have on order. I know that you folks until recently carried the 24mm. aged bronze bracelet but I've not seen it listed in a while. So I'm wondering when/if you intend to restock it. I am not the only one that might be wanting to see this restocked being that I am on the WUS timepiece forum, and a bunch of us are waiting for a timepiece from a newer brand called Makara out of Canada that has a bronze piece that many on the forum are waiting for. And many where looking to your site as the best option to suit our needs for the bronze 24mm. bracelet. If you could let me know whether you will be getting this bracelet back in stock than please send me some correspondence ASAP so I can let some other know whether you'll be a reliable source to pick it up? Thanks for listening and will look forward to your anticipated correspondence!

And StrapCodes response:

Hi Watchobs :

Thank you for your message.Our Bronze strap is only for 20,22mm and we will contact you again if you restock 24 mm .

Thank you !

Bets regards
brad
Strapcode.com

I do think the Makara Octo. would look real good on this StrapCode aged 24mm. mesher! But I think it will take more than my lone inquiry in order for them to justify bringing the 24mm. back in stock. So here's hoping that some of my other fellow WUS Octo fans will request that the fine folks at StrapCode restock this fine looking aged bronzer ;-)! What say you my fellow bronze Makara-ites?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

watchobs said:


> I do think the Makara Octo. would look real good on this StrapCode aged 24mm. mesher! But I think it will take more than my lone inquiry in order for them to justify bringing the 24mm. back in stock. So here's hoping that some of my other fellow WUS Octo fans will request that the fine folks at StrapCode restock this fine looking aged bronzer ;-)! What say you my fellow bronze Makara-ites?


 Are you sure, that bronze bracelet will not oxidize when wearing on your hand? I don`t think that bronze braslet is a good idea for wearing. There are might be some problems with skin and bronze. That`s why all watchmakers made back side of bronze watches from staliness steel.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Are you sure, that bronze bracelet will not oxidize when wearing on your hand? I don`t think that bronze braslet is a good idea for wearing. There are might be some problems with skin and bronze. That`s why all watchmakers made back side of bronze watches from staliness steel.


Strap code aged brozne mesh is actually just coating on ss mesh, like PVD. It will not gain/loose patina over time.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's odd that Strapcode haven't relisted the 24mm because it's obviously the one which sold out first.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Nadim - any update?


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> It's odd that Strapcode haven't relisted the 24mm because it's obviously the one which sold out first.


I asked them about it & they said:
Hi Ian,

Currently we only produce 20mm and 22mm version. 24mm still is unavailable because the clasp out of stock. It will restock soon. May check our website after February.

 [FONT=微軟正黑體]*------------------------------------------Strapcode Facebook-----------------------------------*
Please LIKE our page at Facebook, a lot of watches & watch band styling you can find there.

[/FONT]

Wish you have a nice day!

Best regards,
Strapcode team, Jeffrey


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the big update was already given. The watches are going back to the factory to have the bezels replaced.

I dont think there is going to be a day by day progress report on this event. Nadim stated the estimate from the factory was going to be about 2 months for the process. You can add or subtract some time from that figure in order to get a real world time frame.



Mobil1Mach said:


> Nadim - any update?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally done replying to all the emails. I will get to the PM's and the questions in this thread tomorrow.

In the meantime, mini-update: the watches are already on their way back to the manufacturer. They should arrive in a day or 2. They have already started the work at the factory, but the workers are only getting back to work this week after the long Chinese New Year holiday. They are waiting for everyone to get back before giving me a final timeframe estimate. I will give you the updated info as soon as I get it.

And let's continue with the teasing 









See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Nadim.

I look forward to more info from the factory.

Also - the new bezel-less bronze looks awesome. I can't wait to see the dial.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah yeah you yes you the one who pre ordered the green, nadim is bad really bad better cancel your order and pass it to me!

No, really the watch is worth it and nadim seems to be a great guy and the most important very upfront, for me that is worth more than anything, didn't have the money and missed the pre order if i had the chance I wouldn't cancel but I have a box full of watches and that keeps my hunger at bay, but also is fair if ppl want to get another watch instead of this mainly ppl with green version.


----------



## Financeguy (Jan 20, 2013)

AWESOME AWESOME Watch. I will be seeing it on my wrist someday, that's for sure!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Heilong said:


> I asked them about it & they said:
> Hi Ian,
> 
> Currently we only produce 20mm and 22mm version. 24mm still is unavailable because the clasp out of stock. It will restock soon. May check our website after February.
> ...


Ahhh a little more info. in the positive! Will check back in March! Thanks!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

And let's continue with the teasing 

View attachment 1390873


See you tomorrow guys![/QUOTE]

Good, think its the same octopus case without the bezel.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> And let's continue with the teasing
> 
> View attachment 1390873
> 
> ...


Good, think its the same octopus case without the bezel.[/QUOTE]

Here's another little teaser. :-d









Guys in due time I sure Nadim will start a new thread for this very watch once all the fine details are ironed out of course. No doubt it's got a lot of potential and would be a lovely addition to a Octopus as it's more dresser cousin. ;-)


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Hahaha, now I'm not sure if I want the Octopus or this new beast more.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I'd like to see a bronze bezel with no insert...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Done with replying to PM's, now let's get to the mega-thread 

First of all, thanks again to all who are still on board. Your patience and support is very appreciated  I'm glad there weren't that many cancellations at all, and the few bronzes that will be available again will probably all be gone before I even get a chance to put them back on the website. There is waiting list that is only getting longer and longer everyday!

To those who decided to get out of the pre-order, no hard feelings. My policy has always been to allow cancellations at any time up until shipping, for any reason. No question asked. If anything, your cancellation will make someone else happy. And I hope to see you guys back when the Octopus is ready to ship, or when a future model is released!

Now, let's get back to this thread as I'm about a week late on my replies!

The Photoshop War between Synaptyx and Luminated has been very entertaining and is actually very interesting. Thanks so much for taking the time to create these renders and for granting others' requests to see specific color combos! If you'll allow me, I think I might actually use some of your ideas in future releases 



Rentacop said:


> I actually bought this black bracelet to try with the Octopus, I'm more of a bracelet guy. I saw Fatehbajwah's picture of one similar to this with a Maranez that looked really cool. I think the sharp angles of the bracelet will complement the angularity of the case. Plan B is a bronze Zulu I've had for a while on my Maranez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted pictures of the S/S Makara with the exact same bracelet (from the same seller on ebay), but the S/S version, not the black one. I'll try to dig them up as I don't remember exactly when I posted them. It was indeed a very good match with the angular case of the Makara. The black bracelet should be a pretty nice match with the bronze. I didn't think about this color combo!



taramuh said:


> Nadim, what exactly wrong with watches besides bezels?


Besides the bezels, they were only minor isolated defects. For example, a few straps were not a perfect fit at the lugs. Also, a small detail that bugged me was that on the caseback, when they arranged for serialization, the font for the brand name was a little more condensed than it was in my design. Something that probably no one would have ever noticed, but it bothered me and it will be fixed at the same time.



Deepdive said:


> I have an idea - send watches now as they are... and new bezels later... (and maybe even solid metal versions which many prefer over the sapphire)
> 
> If not, are you going to check the bronze composition for new bezels again, Nadim? If not, do you believe your chinesse supplier?
> And will you store the watches sealed to prevent patina process? And if the manufacturer will made new bezels with another, unexpected kind of mistake (weak or different lume or anything), what then?


I explained the reason why I need to send all the watches back for fixing already. But to answer your other questions, the new bezels will be made from the same bronze material that was used for the cases. It will be pretty obvious if they use another alloy because the bezel color would no longer match the case color. The watches have a layer of plastic covering the case, and are sealed individually in plastic bags. This will protect them well from any patina, but even if there is any oxidation forming, the cases will be brushed again or cleaned up from any patina.

I have no reason to believe that they will make another mistake such as with the lume because everything else was as specified. The lume on the bezel was improved from the prototypes by using 6 layers of lume. This was done properly, whereas the 90-click bezel was a result of a misunderstanding.



dpage said:


> I'm still in!
> 
> Is the profile of the Octopus just like the new smooth bezel?
> Dan


If you mean that the domed crystal's curve match that of the bezel, well then, yes, it does  I'm pretty sure I have a picture of that. I'll try to find one.



indecisive said:


> Thank you for your honesty Nadim, it's really appreciated (I'm happy to wait).
> 
> When the cancelled orders are made available will there be a waiting list or will it be first come, first served to purchase online?
> 
> I'd happily preorder that prototype just from seeing the case! Did you say you're working on a bracelet for the Octopus too?


If you're interested in grabbing one of the few cancelled bronze, I suggest you send me an email. There has been a growing waiting list since the bronze model sold out a while back!



core attitude said:


> This is going to be torture looking at this new background everyday, but it will be sweet torture. It's just that my dog is a sucker for this design, so I really just did it for him.
> 
> View attachment 1382392


Hahaha, how has he been doing? Hadn't heard from him in a while!



Perdendosi said:


> I've told Nadim that I'm still in, but then I read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/can-someone-explain-90-click-bezel-jellyfish-541044.html
> 
> ...


I confirm the bezel will not be outsourced. It will be made by the same factory, from the same material. I actually have a hard time understanding how a particular factory that can make a 90-click bezel cannot make a 120-click bezel. Sure, it requires more precision to machine 120 indents than 90 indents on a circle of the same size, but we're talking about watch-making, where high precision is required anyway.



Mobil1Mach said:


> I think this is a very legitimate concern. I'll be watching for an answer from Nadim to make my final decision.
> 
> Im still in for now.
> 
> Also - why 2 months to produce bezels? I feel like building the entire batch of watches took about that amount of time. It's just a bezel.


Transit time both ways and time through customs already takes a good chunk of that. But don't forget that the whole watch was not made one part at a time. The case, bezel, crystal, dial, hands, etc... are all done in parallel by different teams on different equipment. So, overall, yes, it is quicker, but not that much quicker to make new bezels and fit them to the cases, than it is to make complete watches.



Deepdive said:


> Btw, what you guys thinking about removing 90 click bezels by factory? It will be done by hand and by knife I suppose... There is no tool or proper method for bezel removing at all... all it needs is thin and strong knife, or some kind of adapter made just for that purpose.


Actually, there exists a few different tools depending on the type of bezel. They will definitely not use a knife to remove the bezels at the factory!



kitsoasis said:


> If i wanted one of these do I just go through the checkout process on the website? I noticed it hasn't been updated because it says delivery is expected for Jan 2014...


Yes, you can still pre-order on the website. But obviously, the Jan 2014 delivery date has not been updated  I will do it soon, though!



Luminated said:


> Guys in due time I sure Nadim will start a new thread for this very watch once all the fine details are ironed out of course. No doubt it's got a lot of potential and would be a lovely addition to a Octopus as it's more dresser cousin. ;-)


Exactly  But let's get the bezel situation completely sorted out first, with a final estimate for completion, and by addressing all questions or concerns.

Now, if I missed anything, please let me know. I think everything has been answered here or in my few previous posts, but I may have forgotten something. Just post it again and I'll make sure to answer!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> The Photoshop War between Synaptyx and Luminated has been very entertaining and is actually very interesting. Thanks so much for taking the time to create these renders and for granting others' requests to see specific color combos! If you'll allow me, I think I might actually use some of your ideas in future releases


Maybe this friendly dual has been worthwhile after all, I must admit some of the ideas tossed about have produced some potentially interesting versions of the Octopus.



Makara said:


> I posted pictures of the S/S Makara with the exact same bracelet (from the same seller on ebay), but the S/S version, not the black one. I'll try to dig them up as I don't remember exactly when I posted them. It was indeed a very good match with the angular case of the Makara. The black bracelet should be a pretty nice match with the bronze. I didn't think about this color combo!


I'd like to see a black mesh bracelet on a bronze Octopus as I reckon it would look very smart.



Makara said:


> Besides the bezels, they were only minor isolated defects. For example, a few straps were not a perfect fit at the lugs. Also, a small detail that bugged me was that on the caseback, when they arranged for serialization, the font for the brand name was a little more condensed than it was in my design. Something that probably no one would have ever noticed, but it bothered me and it will be fixed at the same time.


I must admit I never noticed this but can imagine as the designer it would bug you every time you looked at it.



Makara said:


> I have no reason to believe that they will make another mistake such as with the lume because everything else was as specified. The lume on the bezel was improved from the prototypes by using 6 layers of lume.


That's a sizable amount of lume right that, I know of only Lumtec using this amount. :-!



Makara said:


> Exactly  But let's get the bezel situation completely sorted out first, with a final estimate for completion, and by addressing all questions or concerns.


Agreed let's not confuse matters.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> The Photoshop War between Synaptyx and Luminated has been very entertaining and is actually very interesting. Thanks so much for taking the time to create these renders and for granting others' requests to see specific color combos! If you'll allow me, I think I might actually use some of your ideas in future releases


Allow you!?  If it wasn't for your Octopus design, there would have been no inspiration for Luminated and I.  I am very flattered that aspects of our work may make it into an actual Makara watch. 
Thank you, Nadim!

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Allow you!?  If it wasn't for your Octopus design, there would have been no inspiration for Luminated and I.  I am very flattered that aspects of our work may make it into an actual Makara watch.
> Thank you, Nadim!


I couldn't have put it better myself.

If it wasn't for such an original case design our design juices might not have flowed so readily. That sounds a bit rude.lol


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated, could you please render the bronze blue octopus on the black mesh bracelet if its possible... Meanwhile could Nadim keep on teasing us with the new product please.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Luminated, could you please render the bronze blue octopus on the black mesh bracelet if its possible... Meanwhile could Nadim keep on teasing us with the new product please.


Is this what you are after?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Is this what you are after?
> 
> View attachment 1392716


One word " Stunning". This is how i intend to wear my octopus.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> One word " Stunning". This is how i intend to wear my octopus.


The brother has a blue bronze on order and he's more a bracelet kind of a guy so this might be the perfect solution for him too.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Is this what you are after?
> 
> View attachment 1392716


I've got the brown and bronze and I still think this would be a killer look!


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too! Definitely gonna consider this as an option.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Happened to see the new product being teased on Facebook page and its called " sea turtle"


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Happened to see the new product being teased on Facebook page and its called " sea turtle"


Yeah its very cute, its a good choice of name as it keeps the whole theme going.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

So... Do you have a good source for a nice black mesh bracelet in 24mm?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> So... Do you have a good source for a nice black mesh bracelet in 24mm?


Strapcode


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Will there be a preorder for " sea turtle" or will it be available off the shelf. The reason being I have bought one maranez and Ticino after I preordered octopus. If the preorder option for " sea turtle" was available then my money would have been well spend.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nadim

Can you post a picture from the same angle as the Sea Turtle teaser of the Octopus? Maybe the two together for comparison.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nadim

Can you post a picture from the same angle as the Sea Turtle teaser of the Octopus? Maybe the two together for comparison.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> I'd like to see a bronze bezel with no insert...


Do you mean a blank bezel with the sapphire insert removed? Or a solid-metal bezel?



synaptyx said:


> Allow you!?  If it wasn't for your Octopus design, there would have been no inspiration for Luminated and I.  I am very flattered that aspects of our work may make it into an actual Makara watch.
> Thank you, Nadim!


Glad to hear that  And you know what my policy is: when someone contributes significantly to a design that ends up being released, they are rewarded 



S.Nair said:


> Will there be a preorder for " sea turtle" or will it be available off the shelf. The reason being I have bought one maranez and Ticino after I preordered octopus. If the preorder option for " sea turtle" was available then my money would have been well spend.


I'm glad to have your support, but the Maranez and the Ticino are great value anyway! I'm not sure about the Sea Turtle yet, I will most probably start a pre-order, but only after the Octopus is shipped. But there is still a chance that I will go straight to production and offer them for sell only when they are ready to ship. Of course, I'll keep you all updated in due time!



dpage said:


> Nadim
> 
> Can you post a picture from the same angle as the Sea Turtle teaser of the Octopus? Maybe the two together for comparison.
> Thanks
> Dan


Here you go. I hope it helps!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Just go ahead and sign me up for the Sea Turtle. Making me rethink Bronze vs SS for my Octopus order. Looks great!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks! Happy to hear you're already on board for the Sea Turtle!

Just ordered this on eBay:










I'll post pictures as soon as it gets there (in a little while since it's coming from HK by regular mail...)

And I also ordered 4 different colors NATO straps with Bronze/Brass hardware from C&B. Can't wait to see them as well!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Sea Turtle in stainless would be a nice combo with my bl-onze Octopus!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Thanks! Happy to hear you're already on board for the Sea Turtle!
> 
> Just ordered this on eBay:
> 
> ...


Thats an interesting version of mesh you've ordered, it appears that its adjustable, is that correct?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pic, I was just trying to see how similar the case is on *both.

*


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

pcirelli said:


> Sea Turtle in stainless would be a nice combo with my bl-onze Octopus!


Indeed  But for now, I'm only planning to make it in bronze (CuSn8). I might still do a very limited run in S/S if there is demand!



Luminated said:


> Thats an interesting version of mesh you've ordered, it appears that its adjustable, is that correct?


Correct, like a regular strap, so no need to cut the mesh for a correct fit!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm... If you have a small wrist that might be awkward. It might sort of dangle around a fair bit.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> Glad to hear that  And you know what my policy is: when someone contributes significantly to a design that ends up being released, they are rewarded


Incentive! I like that. 

Here's that chrono idea I've been knocking around.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Give. Give it to me. Nadim, render unto me that watch. I want it.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Hey Nadim, yeah I'd like to see an all bronze diving bezel. That being said, I haven't had a watch with a sapphire bezel yet so I'm curious to see what the octopus's is like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Give. Give it to me. Nadim, render unto me that watch. I want it.


I,like LeopardBear, have developed deep unnatural feelings for the chronooctopus. Make so Nadim, make it so.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Wondering how this would look with more timing marks around the bezel?



synaptyx said:


> View attachment 1396987


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

core attitude said:


> Wondering how this would look with more timing marks around the bezel?


Wouldn't it look more cluttered? Of now the dial looks clean.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

fifty phantoms style all the way! we don't need functional design elements, its all about the style


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. Either have the minute marks on the bezel or on the dial. But, on both might make it a bit too busy.

I think it is just a bit too busy as it is but I am not sure what I would change. It looks great and what a unique and thoughtful design! Good work!

Maybe it would look better with the minute markers on the bezel and a baton marker with lume at each hour position or some form thereof.

Good work !



S.Nair said:


> Wouldn't it look more cluttered? Of now the dial looks clean.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Was toying with the SeaTurtle case design based on what I see in the images Nadim has posted and wondered how a chrono would look on it with tachymeter marking on it's fixed bezel.









Of course this example has a different dial and hands design than the Octopus and is based on a quartz chrono but I did that so that there was more of the luminous marking present. What do you think?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Was toying with the SeaTurtle. What do you think?


Classy. Dressy. Less obviously tool-ish. I'd definitely wear that to dinner. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Incentive! I like that.
> 
> Here's that chrono idea I've been knocking around.
> 
> View attachment 1396987


There's lots to like here and I agree with those that think adding more to the bezel would make it look overtly busy. That said I do feel the dial itself needs a little something, maybe it's the lack of any hour markings.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Classy. Dressy. Less obviously tool-ish. I'd definitely wear that to dinner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Yeah I'm a fan of this type of chrono design that combines the tachymeter because it covers all based being both dressy yet functional.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Updated with some proper hour markings and a slight tidy up.

I feel the same about keeping the bezel clean on this one, there's plenty enough going on.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Was toying with the SeaTurtle case design based on what I see in the images Nadim has posted and wondered how a chrono would look on it with tachymeter marking on it's fixed bezel.
> 
> View attachment 1397817
> 
> ...


Very nice!! A winner to me!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Redid the image to a higher quality.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

While cool, I always hate date windows on 3-register chonographs, it always seems to unbalance the design.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> While cool, I always hate date windows on 3-register chonographs, it always seems to unbalance the design.


Date window is always one issue that separates opinion, I'm not a fan of a date window at the 3 position because you generally lose the luminous marker but don't mind it at the 4, between 4 and 5 or at 6 o'clock position. I will knock up a version with an automatic movement though Nadim can advise whether such a movement will be too costly to offer.

Likewise I'll knock up a GMT in due time if there's an interest.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Luminated................your chrono mock-up looks awesome. I normally don't go for chronos, but I would go for that one. I am a big fan of date windows at 4:00 or better yet 4:30. I think moving the date window to 4:30 with just a discrete round cutout for the date to show through would look good too.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

My suggestion was based on the fact that I find timing bezels easier to use and more accurate when there are hash marks on the bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like this design. It makes the dial less busy although you lose the day of the week ( I still usually get the day correct!) which I can live with.

I also like the outer track minute markers which are less prominent yet still quite legible. I find the hour batons a very good fit but maybe would fit the dial better slightly shorter (not sure). Or maybe if the 12, 3, 6, and 9 batons stay the same length and the other batons slightly shorter.

As it is a fixed bezel chrono I think the tachy feature is a perfect fit.

I think this type of 3 register chrono tri-compax design a very good and clean design for the angular case geometry.

I am not completely sure on the selection of hands. I think they overpower the dial architecture slightly.

Since this is a non diver, for the most part, and sure you could go swimming or diving with it if you wanted....but.... with the fixed bezel I think this one could be relegated for land wear and as such maybe some more stylish hands might be in order. What about a style similar to the Omega Seamaster skeleton hands or panerai -ish style semi skeleton hands which would allow more visibility for the chrono registers and slightly less prominence for the hour and minute hands.










Great work.



Luminated said:


> Redid the image to a higher quality.
> 
> View attachment 1398182


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> I really like this design. It makes the dial less busy although you lose the day of the week ( I still usually get the day correct!) which I can live with.
> 
> I also like the outer track minute markers which are less prominent yet still quite legible. I find the hour batons a very good fit but maybe would fit the dial better slightly shorter (not sure). Or maybe if the 12, 3, 6, and 9 batons stay the same length and the other batons slightly shorter.
> 
> ...


Something like this then.









I increased the size of the sub dials to fill in a little of the empty space left behind from reducing the size of the hour markers (1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10 and 11). This new SeaTurtle is really growing on me, again it's the case design that is making it so interesting.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, looks good. I think it is getting there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> Yes, looks good. I think it is getting there!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I think I might have hit the mother load with this one. :-d


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm loving this exchange of ideas, and it makes the whole experience even greater having 2 skilled graphic designers going at it! This is really awesome!



SRBakker said:


> Hmmm... If you have a small wrist that might be awkward. It might sort of dangle around a fair bit.


Actually, if I'm not mistaken it shouldn't dangle at all since the tongue is tucked on the inside of the strap. So, the absence of retaining loop is not a probalem in this case!



Rentacop said:


> Hey Nadim, yeah I'd like to see an all bronze diving bezel. That being said, I haven't had a watch with a sapphire bezel yet so I'm curious to see what the octopus's is like!


I'm sure you'll like it!

I'll have sketches of the watch with an all-bronze diving bezel soon as I'm working on a few upcoming models designs!



core attitude said:


> Wondering how this would look with more timing marks around the bezel?


Wondering the same! I'd like to see how it would look with a more balanced busy-ness between the dial and bezel.



Luminated said:


> Date window is always one issue that separates opinion, I'm not a fan of a date window at the 3 position because you generally lose the luminous marker but don't mind it at the 4, between 4 and 5 or at 6 o'clock position. I will knock up a version with an automatic movement though Nadim can advise whether such a movement will be too costly to offer.
> 
> Likewise I'll knock up a GMT in due time if there's an interest.


I can tell you right away that an automatic chronograph is not an option at the moment! Unfortunately, the very few movements available are hard to source AND very expensive. It would render the watch prohibitively expensive. However, there are some nice options in quartz. I especially like the Seiko VK series "meca-quartz". And they have many different configurations: 2-register vertical or horizontal, 3-register...

I've always been a huge fan of 2-register chronos, so you an expect to see my ideas in this form very soon. After all, I can't let you guys have all the fun


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I'm loving this exchange of ideas, and it makes the whole experience even greater having 2 skilled graphic designers going at it! This is really awesome!


Thanks mate for the support and the appreciation, if anything I think it's awesome you love our input.



Makara said:


> I can tell you right away that an automatic chronograph is not an option at the moment! Unfortunately, the very few movements available are hard to source AND very expensive. It would render the watch prohibitively expensive. However, there are some nice options in quartz. I especially like the Seiko VK series "meca-quartz". And they have many different configurations: 2-register vertical or horizontal, 3-register...
> 
> I've always been a huge fan of 2-register chronos, so you an expect to see my ideas in this form very soon. After all, I can't let you guys have all the fun


I've also been toying with the idea of doing a photoshop with a 2 dial but don't know the dimensions/positions in relation to center hands.

P.S.
Did a little digging and the VK movement is quite tasty in its many varieties. Will definitely need to do a few PShop variations to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Very very nice! You can use the tachy bezel to time what speed the Sea Turtles generate to get from the Ocean to their Beach nests.



Luminated said:


> Well I think I might have hit the mother load with this one. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1399394


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> I'm loving this exchange of ideas, and it makes the whole experience even greater having 2 skilled graphic designers going at it! This is really awesome!
> 
> I can tell you right away that an automatic chronograph is not an option at the moment! Unfortunately, the very few movements available are hard to source AND very expensive. It would render the watch prohibitively expensive. However, there are some nice options in quartz. I especially like the Seiko VK series "meca-quartz". And they have many different configurations: 2-register vertical or horizontal, 3-register...
> 
> I've always been a huge fan of 2-register chronos, so you an expect to see my ideas in this form very soon. After all, I can't let you guys have all the fun


Awesome.  Shame about the auto-chrono movement price.



core attitude said:


> Wondering how this would look with more timing marks around the bezel?


I think you were onto something and Nadim mentioning the balance made it click in my head.

Okay, I know it's not going to happen, but this is too much fun.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Very very nice! You can use the tachy bezel to time what speed the Sea Turtles generate to get from the Ocean to their Beach nests.


Sort of a crazy idea, but, what about if you made the 60 sec sub dial into a crawling grey sea turtle that is migrating across the bottom half of the dial starting at the 7 and going towards the sea turtle title (where maybe a nest of sorts could be). And you could have the marks in the sand from the turtle dragging itself going from the back of the turtle to the 7 dial position.

The turtle itself could be positioned over the real estate where the current 60 sec sub is located and have across hatch on its back for the running 60 sec sundial.

Too much?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> Sort of a crazy idea, but, what about if you made the 60 sec sub dial into a crawling grey sea turtle that is migrating across the bottom half of the dial starting at the 7 and going towards the sea turtle title (where maybe a nest of sorts could be). And you could have the marks in the sand from the turtle dragging itself going from the back of the turtle to the 7 dial position.
> 
> The turtle itself could be positioned over the real estate where the current 60 sec sub is located and have across hatch on its back for the running 60 sec sundial.
> 
> ...


I'll get right on it.

But in the meantime here's a 2 dialed Chrono.









Sub dials have their outer section in sunbrust gold to match the hands which I changed to give it a more elegant look.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that is an awesome design. Simple and elegant. Nice work! How long does it take you to create theserenderings?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> I think that is an awesome design. Simple and elegant. Nice work! How long does it take you to create theserenderings?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From scratch it takes a good hour but as I am mainly tweaking an existing design it only takes a few minutes.

P.S.
Also with Lume shot for those that love this kind of thing. ;-)









And here's a 3 dial version based on the Seiko VK.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

2 dialed ChronOctopus with 6 O'clock date.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

And a blue quarter bezel just for fun.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> And a blue quarter bezel just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 1400317


I love the addition of colour into the design as it spices things up.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> And a blue quarter bezel just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 1400317


try exchange the blue with red?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> try exchange the blue with red?


 How about a collection?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Orange will sell.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

2 dial SeaTurtle chrono in a choice of 4 colours.

















Obviously I'll need to add 5th of a second on the outer edge of the dial but apart from that I'm quite happy with this photoshop.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Fixed


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> How about a collection?
> 
> View attachment 1400354
> View attachment 1400355
> ...


I absolutely love the lime green version, there just isn't enough funky colours being used in my opinion.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I absolutely love the lime green version, there just isn't enough funky colours being used in my opinion.


Ha! The lime is my favourite, too. Yep, I'm in total agreement about colours. It's always black, red, orange, blue. I'd totally go for lime, mint, purple, and yellow as perfectly acceptable alongside the traditional colours. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I know there's probably no news as yet but there's nothing wrong with hoping, in the meantime I'm looking forward to the pics Nadim with post his prototype wearing the PVD mesh.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> How about a collection?


I'll take one each of the lime green, blue and yellow please. Where can I send the cheque?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of great work going on here, kudos to all for participating with ideas and renderings!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd buy any of those as long as there's a mech chrono movement inside, if it's quartz would depend on pricing but would most likely get it anyway  

Chris

+1 for Yellow


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> I'd buy any of those as long as there's a mech chrono movement inside, if it's quartz would depend on pricing but would most likely get it anyway
> 
> Chris
> 
> +1 for Yellow


I must admit a sweeping second hand is most appealing but when its on a tiny sub dial as it usually the case with a chrono then quartz doesn't matter as I barely notice the difference plus you get better accuracy with the quartz.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with you much rather a ticking sub dial than a ticking main second hand, but then i have a thing for mech chronos lol, but i also have a few, and design is a big thing for me and the design here is fantastic and well worth getting into production if at all possible 



Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Left hand 3 Sub Dial chrono with day/date window.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Such nice renderings. Seems like a RENDER..WAR was going on between Luminated and Synaptyx. So much to choose from Octo chrono and Seaturtle Chronograph.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Such nice renderings. Seems like a RENDER..WAR was going on between Luminated and Synaptyx. So much to choose from Octo chrono and Seaturtle Chronograph.


No war it's all friendly banter but with a serious objective to get the discussion of ideas rolling because in my opinion through this discussion and brain storming the Octopus has ended up being one seriously good looking diver and if Nadim is up for it I reckon with the same input from the group all future models can equally be as good because who better to help design a watch than the enthusiasts who adore them.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> No war it's all friendly banter but with a serious objective to get the discussion of ideas rolling because in my opinion through this discussion and brain storming the Octopus has ended up being one seriously good looking diver and if Nadim is up for it I reckon with the same input from the group all future models can equally be as good because who better to help design a watch than the enthusiasts who adore them.


Seriously wish one of the chronos gets into production in the near future. one question, are seagull movements prohibitively expensive for such chrono versions.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

These mock-up renderings are looking great you guys. I'm a little puzzled though about the auto vs quartz discussion. If the watch has a quartz chrono movement, would the large second hand on the dial tick like a quartz or sweep like an auto movement. It should tick, right? Or would the watch be powered by two different movements?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> These mock-up renderings are looking great you guys. I'm a little puzzled though about the auto vs quartz discussion. If the watch has a quartz chrono movement, would the large second hand on the dial tick like a quartz or sweep like an auto movement. It should tick, right? Or would the watch be powered by two different movements?


Not entirely sure about this one, most of the quartz chronos I've seen tick at a fifth of a second so almost look like an auto's second hand in action but I'm sure Nadim could answer this better as he knows the movements he's considering using.

For those interested in a GMT in the future what about this render........ any takers?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Taker.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

+1


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Outstanding. Out comes the cheque book again.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Not entirely sure about this one, most of the quartz chronos I've seen tick at a fifth of a second so almost look like an auto's second hand in action but I'm sure Nadim could answer this better as he knows the movements he's considering using.


Well. There is the meca quartz movement that ticks 5 times a second and acts, for all practical purposes, like a mechanical. I don't believe that these movements have running sub-seconds so they really do look mechanical.

Hodinkee has a good recent article on the Autodromo that includes this movement.

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/autodromo-prototipo-review


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> For those interested in a GMT in the future what about this render........ any takers?
> 
> View attachment 1401897


I like this a lot, very clean. Admittedly, I'm not a watch designer by any means, but I would like to see how it looks with the second zone a little more prominent. Maybe just the triangle on the second time zone hand in Red to see how it looks?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I like this a lot, very clean. Admittedly, I'm not a watch designer by any means, but I would like to see how it looks with the second zone a little more prominent. Maybe just the triangle on the second time zone hand in Red to see how it looks?


The second hand is the one in red and the triangle is the GMT time, notice its lume is in blue to match the 24hr markings.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> The second hand is the one in red and the triangle is the GMT time, notice its lume is in blue to match the 24hr markings.


I understand that, bad wording on my part. It is the triangle on the GMT hand that I thought might look interesting in Red. I think the lume color in Blue is great, I was referring to the border of the hand itself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I misunderstood your point, thanks for explaining. Yeah maybe doing the tip in red might make it stand out and draw your attention to it. Won't be back into work until Monday so you guys will be blessed with a bit of peace from my many ideas. LOL

i must admit of all the designs I've done of recent this GMT is my personal favourite, I'm sure if the price was right this would be a winner and like the chrono it's both elegant and practical.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I find this talk of subsequent models somewhat premature when not a single watch from first pre-order has not neen delivered and there have already been considerable delays. Good for the company to plan ahead and wish them well this talks of subsequent modela here need to wait!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> I find this talk of subsequent models somewhat premature when not a single watch from first pre-order has not neen delivered and there have already been considerable delays. Good for the company to plan ahead and wish them well this talks of subsequent modela here need to wait!


Nadim doesn't mind that these renderings take place, as a matter of fact, he enjoys and encourage them, and the discussions they promote. If you read back to posts 1853 & 1884, you will see this is the case. I don't believe there is anyone in this thread whom doesn't wish him well, which is part of the reason this peek into potential future creations is so enjoyable.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Well. There is the meca quartz movement that ticks 5 times a second and acts, for all practical purposes, like a mechanical. I don't believe that these movements have running sub-seconds so they really do look mechanical.
> 
> Hodinkee has a good recent article on the Autodromo that includes this movement.
> 
> A Week On The Wrist: The Autodromo Prototipo Chronograph


Thanks, I could certainly live with a quartz movement like this.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> I find this talk of subsequent models somewhat premature when not a single watch from first pre-order has not neen delivered and there have already been considerable delays. Good for the company to plan ahead and wish them well this talks of subsequent modela here need to wait!


Unlike many other brands both start-up and established Nadim has been upfront and quick to reply with any queries and news either good or bad and personally I reckon Nadim has been extremely speedy getting the Octopus to production, sure the wrong bezel rachet is unfortunate but is only a minor hiccup when you considering Halios have decided on lengthy delays on their Delfin a company with years of experience.

The thing I love about Nadim's approach is his inclusion of us his punters in the design process, bouncing ideas about leads to a well thought out watch that will appeal to a wider audience, this might matter not if you are Seiko, Breitling or Rolex as they have loads of different models but when you are a micro brand with limited selection getting the design right is crucial and I enjoy putting forward my ideas and incorporating the ideas of others to see the direction this might takes a design.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> I find this talk of subsequent models somewhat premature when not a single watch from first pre-order has not neen delivered and there have already been considerable delays. Good for the company to plan ahead and wish them well this talks of subsequent modela here need to wait!


Well, that's just, like, your opinion, man!

Peace! 

I echo what Core and Lume said. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> I find this talk of subsequent models somewhat premature when not a single watch from first pre-order has not neen delivered and there have already been considerable delays. Good for the company to plan ahead and wish them well this talks of subsequent modela here need to wait!


Don't be a negative Nancy.

Love the renderings guys, keep up the good work!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lume, could you do the GMT in black if you have the time on Monday(as in assuming its DLC'ed)? I always liked black watches and I always found this market segment missing in most brands.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I understand some might feel it is inappropriate to talk about future model when the first model is still not delivered. That's why I was hesitant to even start talking about the upcoming Sea Turtle model, let alone post pictures. But then I thought there would be no harm in keeping the discussion going and exchanging ideas while waiting for delivery of the Octopus.

The whole process from design, to prototyping, to pre-order, then production, and finally delivery is so long that we might as well make good use of lag time and start brainstorming early to keep the time between release as short as possible!

The Seiko VK-series is indeed awesome. A great combination of quartz accuracy and convenience mixed with the feeling of mechanical.

With Luminated off for the weekend, let me keep the ball rolling with my "Octochron" concept. All-metal bezel, semi-skeleton hands, Seiko VK64 2-register chrono:









Edit: oops, just realized I forgot to add the buttons for the chrono!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I understand some might feel it is inappropriate to talk about future model when the first model is still not delivered. That's why I was hesitant to even start talking about the upcoming Sea Turtle model, let alone post pictures. But then I thought there would be no harm in keeping the discussion going and exchanging ideas while waiting for delivery of the Octopus.
> 
> The whole process from design, to prototyping, to pre-order, then production, and finally delivery is so long that we might as well make good use of lag time and start brainstorming early to keep the time between release as short as possible!


I originally was hesitant about doing the images of the SeaTurtle but since you had posted the teasers of the watch I thought why not and since it will be the next watch after the Octopus I felt it appropriate to start the ball rolling especially as you hadn't posted images of its dial.

But sorry if I've done wrong here as I'm only eager and wanting to keep the hype of the brand current whilst we wait for the return of the Octopus back from the manufacturer.



Makara said:


> The Seiko VK-series is indeed awesome. A great combination of quartz accuracy and convenience mixed with the feeling of mechanical.


I'm a big fan of both Seiko and Citizen movements both mechanical and quartz, always reliable and accurate.



Makara said:


> With Luminated off for the weekend, let me keep the ball rolling with my "Octochron" concept. All-metal bezel, semi-skeleton hands, Seiko VK64 2-register chrono:
> 
> View attachment 1402583


Interesting and not what I expected, a clear departure from the regular Octopus dial.



Makara said:


> Edit: oops, just realized I forgot to add the buttons for the chrono!


A simple mistake, I'm actually waiting to see how you will incorporate the buttons and whether you'll do something different with the shoulders protecting the crown or even do away with them altogether.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> View attachment 1402583
> 
> 
> !


Okay, that's beautifully done. Love that bronze bezel. ;D

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Interesting and not what I expected, a clear departure from the regular Octopus dial.
> 
> A simple mistake, I'm actually waiting to see how you will incorporate the buttons and whether you'll do something different with the shoulders protecting the crown or even do away with them altogether.


Agreed. And when I added the chrono buttons to my renders I had nothing to go on for how they would really look, or be attached to the side of the real case.

I'd love to see this version in PVD. With the green hand and accents. Should be stunning. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Agreed. And when I added the chrono buttons to my renders I had nothing to go on for how they would really look, or be attached to the side of the real case.
> 
> I'd love to see this version in PVD. With the green hand and accents. Should be stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


The whole button placement and look has me head scratching because in theory the shoulders aren't really necessary as loads of case do without and in a way the buttons give a slight protection on their own. What might look good is longer buttons in the shape of crown guards.

I'd wait to hear if Nadim will offer PVD before doing a mock up using his dial.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Was thinking a bullhead layout, but looking at the renders i doubt it'll be possible with the shape of the case.

Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think bullhead with this case would be too much. I think the classic placement would be best.

I have yet to add the buttons, but here it is in PVD:


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

That looks awesome. How about with light bezel markings? 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Makara said:


> Yeah, I think bullhead with this case would be too much. I think the classic placement would be best.
> 
> I have yet to add the buttons, but here it is in PVD:
> 
> View attachment 1403358


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yet another winner!!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Lol, inspite of my cautionary note, have to say the two register chrono looks very good and would buy one without hesitation if ever made.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Lol, inspite of my cautionary note, have to say the two register chrono looks very good and would buy one without hesitation if ever made.


And he gets sucked in...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Lol!
If you go to the first postings about Makara, you will see I was one of the first ones to preorder and support Nadim against nay sayers. But, we have all learned the hard way that pre-orders are a difficult beast. Only reason I want people to be cautiously optimistic is I dont want whole bunch to be disappointed or Nadim to be vilified if things dont go as per plan. The more psyched up that people get, the more uneasy I feel.
Fingers crossed , all will be well.
TBH, I have lost two deposits with Olivier but even today, I have only sympathy for the guy behind.
Nadim is a different person and in unlikely event that there are more delays/ issues, I believe his actions will be exemplary and beyond reproach.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Lol!
> If you go to the first postings about Makara, you will see I was one of the first ones to preorder and support Nadim against nay sayers. But, we have all learned the hard way that pre-orders are a difficult beast. Only reason I want people to be cautiously optimistic is I dont want whole bunch to be disappointed or Nadim to be vilified if things dont go as per plan. The more psyched up that people get, the more uneasy I feel.
> Fingers crossed , all will be well.
> TBH, I have lost two deposits with Olivier but even today, I have only sympathy for the guy behind.
> Nadim is a different person and in unlikely event that there are more delays/ issues, I believe his actions will be exemplary and beyond reproach.


I was only referring to getting sucked into the excitement of the renderings for future models. As for preorder problems, if all my preorders where this "difficult", I would do them without a second thought. Unfortunately, reality has shown that they often experience hiccups somewhere along the line, the difference is how those are handled, and I think Nadim has proven that he puts his customer's satisfaction at the top of his list. There are only a handful of micro company owners that I would have zero hesitation preordering with, and Nadim is one of them.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I was only referring to getting sucked into the excitement of the renderings for future models.


That's exactly my point of doing the renders to keep the excitement going about the possibilities the next model will take and make those waiting on their returning Octopus wanting to come back to the thread and discuss the product/brand instead of twiddling their thumbs.



core attitude said:


> As for preorder problems, if all my preorders where this "difficult", I would do them without a second thought. Unfortunately, reality has shown that they often experience hiccups somewhere along the line, the difference is how those are handled, and I think Nadim has proven that he puts his customer's satisfaction at the top of his list. There are only a handful of micro company owners that I would have zero hesitation preordering with, and Nadim is one of them.


Couldn't agree more, you can't tar Makara with same brush as some other preorder micro brands and his openness and honesty along the way is the reason why so few pulled the plug on their preorder and why those were snapped up so quickly.

@rajenmaniar, in your post above has highlighted the major difference between Olivier and Makara, you lost two deposits with the Olivier yet those that have pulled the plug on their Makara got a full refund, such business ethics builds confidence in not only the brand but the man behind it that you want to will his success.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> That's exactly my point of doing the renders to keep the excitement going about the possibilities the next model will take and make those waiting on their returning Octopus wanting to come back to the thread and discuss the product/brand instead of twiddling their thumbs.


And they are much appreciated, we are lucky to have such great talent and input in this thread. The willingness of Nadim to allow his customers to dream what could possibly be a future production feature or model, and then post renders for others to critique and manipulate is virtually unheard of. It really gives those involved a feeling of being more then just a order number, and is part of what will surely earn him a loyal following no matter what line the piece comes from.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> TBH, I have lost two deposits with Olivier but even today, I have only sympathy for the guy behind.
> Nadim is a different person and in unlikely event that there are more delays/ issues, I believe his actions will be exemplary and beyond reproach.


 Can you tell me what happens with Olivier? Many times I have read about this watchmaker here and about some problems, but nobody didn`t write what happens with him. Are he was a scum?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> I have yet to add the buttons, but here it is in PVD:


 Nadim, black PVD is awesome!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> And they are much appreciated, we are lucky to have such great talent and input in this thread.


I'm blushing behind the keyboard here, joking aside I'm thrilled others appreciate my renders.



core attitude said:


> The willingness of Nadim to allow his customers to dream what could possibly be a future production feature or model, and then post renders for others to critique and manipulate is virtually unheard of. It really gives those involved a feeling of being more then just a order number, and is part of what will surely earn him a loyal following no matter what line the piece comes from.


I must admit I feel its the input from the community of the design of the Octopus will indeed give Nadim an instant loyal customer base which will continue to grow with each new model.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Can you tell me what happens with Olivier? Many times I have read about this watchmaker here and about some problems, but nobody didn`t write what happens with him. Are he was a scum?


If you do a forum search with his name you will find plenty of threads. It's really not something that needs to be rehashed in another person's pre order thread. If you still can't find the info, pm a regular and you can get the info.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Luminated said:


> View attachment 1401897


The more I think about this the better it gets in my mind. I'd love a stainless GMTpus with a red GMT hand, the hands you put on it, and a unique colored dial. Maybe something desaturated or electric like the Helson Tortuga or Doxa SUB NUMA turquoise.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The0retical said:


> The more I think about this the better it gets in my mind. I'd love a stainless GMTpus with a red GMT hand, the hands you put on it, and a unique colored dial. Maybe something desaturated or electric like the Helson Tortuga or Doxa SUB NUMA turquoise.


So you'd like it done in a S/Steel case with electric bright blue dial. Is this correct?


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Happy to say with Nadim's help I was just able to add a bronze/blue last night to my SS/green I placed in January thanks again Nadim.*


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Luminated said:


> So you'd like it done in a S/Steel case with electric bright blue dial. Is this correct?


Pretty much yes, with your artistic liberties of course. Something that's a departure from all the GMT traveler wannabes. The Octopus case is what I love about micros that I choose to support. Different and willing to try a new direction.

Plus all the interaction with Nadim just confirms my bias.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The0retical said:


> Pretty much yes, with your artistic liberties of course. Something that's a departure from all the GMT traveler wannabes. The Octopus case is what I love about micros that I choose to support. Different and willing to try a new direction.
> 
> Plus all the interaction with Nadim just confirms my bias.


I'll get on to it tomorrow and post renders. ;-)


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I'll get on to it tomorrow and post renders. ;-)


Since you are always so accommodating to requests.  I would love to see a clean 24hr dial in this case, maybe with a sunburst or light concentric texture to accentuate the center of the dial? Definitely a back burner render as I think that there are only a few of us who would be interested in seeing this. I personally think a classic bronzo 24 would be sweet, but a render could prove me wrong.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Since you are always so accommodating to requests.  I would love to see a clean 24hr dial in this case, maybe with a sunburst or light concentric texture to accentuate the center of the dial? Definitely a back burner render as I think that there are only a few of us who would be interested in seeing this. I personally think a classic bronzo 24 would be sweet, but a render could prove me wrong.


So this is to be a classic 2 hand 24hr dial in any particular colour of sunburst dial?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

How about a mini 42mm Octopus GMT white dial.....


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> So this is to be a classic 2 hand 24hr dial in any particular colour of sunburst dial?


Yes, just a classic 2 hand 24hr dial with the 24 in the traditional 12 location. As for color... a Silvery White, a Blackish Gray, a Bronzy Copper? Maybe a very muted yellow like Grey Poupon. Any color from 1950's, 1960's and 1970s Jaguars would be awesome, every color was cool. That narrowed it down didn't it. :roll:

I'm leaving it up to you as you have an eye for design and small tweaks can make a big difference when playing with color. It just needs to respect the case design and hold it's color value as the case patinas. I find the best Bronze dial colors are the ones that look natural AFTER the case starts to patina, not before, when the case is shinny. Does that make sense?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

OK not a classic dial but my take on a 24hr dial, this is only a very quick mock up. This version allows for easier telling of both the 24hr time and the minute/second time yet still looks like a traditional watch.









Sorry forgot to remove the chrono buttons.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The0retical said:


> The more I think about this the better it gets in my mind. I'd love a stainless GMTpus with a red GMT hand, the hands you put on it, and a unique colored dial. Maybe something desaturated or electric like the Helson Tortuga or Doxa SUB NUMA turquoise.


Hope this is what you are after.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Hope this is what you are after.
> 
> View attachment 1405539


Oh yea. I'd buy the heck out of that.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good just get the date wheel color to match to balance the dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Looks good just get the date wheel color to match to balance the dial.


I remember a similar discussion about getting the date wheel the right colour on a Lumtec thread on another forum and Chris from Lumtec said the cost involved couldn't be justified so maybe on such limited numbers it isn't cost effective to offer.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

That Green version is almost perfect, the only things I would say are get rid of the chrono buttons and match the date window trim to the hands and I think we have a 24hr winner. Where do I sign up? 


Luminated said:


> View attachment 1405435
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to remove the chrono buttons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> That Green version is almost perfect, the only things I would say are get rid of the chrono buttons and match the date window trim to the hands and I think we have a 24hr winner. Where do I sign up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Is this better?









I don't know if anyone has taken this approach with a 24hr dial but I kind of like it. Again it's practicality yet still elegant looking.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh boy, even more ideas to toy with... like if I need any more 

Doing a quick sketch of something these last few renders inspired before I forget ... be right back!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it looks great from what I can see. Stuck at a high school all day without internet, I can't wait to get home to take a better look. Thanks for working this up for me... It looks like that design would make a nice 24hr GMT also.



Luminated said:


> Is this better?
> 
> View attachment 1405714
> 
> ...


I thinking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I remember a similar discussion about getting the date wheel the right colour on a Lumtec thread on another forum and Chris from Lumtec said the cost involved couldn't be justified so maybe on such limited numbers it isn't cost effective to offer.


I've heard that argument before but I'm not sure I totally buy it. If you look at the Halios Tropik and Tropik B, each dial color has a color-matched date wheel and those watches are in the same price range (if not cheaper than) many Lum-Tec models. Many of the newer Helson Shark Divers have color-matched date wheels, too. It can certainly be done in a cost-effective manner based on those examples. Whether or not adding a color-matched date wheel satisfies the bottom line (i.e., profit margins) of the maker seems to be the real question.

Personally, I prefer a color-matched date wheel as I am not a fan of dates on watches and the less obtrusive they are the better. I've seen some watchmakers make good use of non-color matched date wheels to counter balance hour markers or dial text, but most of the time it sticks out like a sore thumb.

BTW, I really like the rendering of the 24-hour model above! Excellent design of the hour markers to make it easily readable. Also, nice job matching the shape of the hands to the markers, in particular the GMT model. Add a silver surround to markers on the GMT and it would be even better.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And here we go. I took the Sea Turtle case added the Helgray GMT dial, fattened the hour indices, added a big fat GMT-style arrow hand for the 24-hour time, removed the second and 12-hour hands... and voila, the Sea Turtle 24H 

I know, it needs some tweaking, but I think it has potential


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Makara said:


> And here we go. I took the Sea Turtle case added the Helgray GMT dial, fattened the hour indices, added a big fat GMT-style arrow hand for the 24-hour time, removed the second and 12-hour hands... and voila, the Sea Turtle 24H
> 
> I know, it needs some tweaking, but I think it has potential


Ouch, not liking that one at all.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Oh boy, even more ideas to toy with... like if I need any more
> 
> Doing a quick sketch of something these last few renders inspired before I forget ... be right back!


I'm chuffed you like them, the one I'm really proud of is the GMT with engraved bezel and dual lumes though no doubt such inclusion probably cost a pretty penny.

The 24hr version was a quick mock up as I've had little time to think about it but I will give it some thought tonight and see if I can tweak it better. No doubting its one of the trickiest to get right that's for sure.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooohhhhhh..... this is getting exciting! Could my first 24hr watch possibly be in the works?!?!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Oooohhhhhh..... this is getting exciting! Could my first 24hr watch possibly be in the works?!?!


Tweaked my earlier 24hr dial design and included a PVD version for good measure. This time I've positioned the hour markers to reflect day and night with noon at the 12 o'clock position.









With the PVD version I blackened the hands and tipped them in matching blue of the numbers, think it's quite sexy if I do say so myself. :-d


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I'd go California with it. Just for something different.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've added the arrow hour hand that Nadim gave his version of the 24hr. What do you think?








Here's a Stainless Steel version from those still wanting something more normal.







And a Bronze to complete the picture.








I must admit the more I look and this the more the whole 24hr thing appeals to me which is a surprise.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

View attachment 1406645

[/QUOTE]

I'd buy this 

Chris


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I've added the arrow hour hand that Nadim gave his version of the 24hr. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1406904
> 
> ...


I dont dig 24 hr thing at all


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

synaptyx said:


> Thought I'd go California with it. Just for something different.
> 
> View attachment 1406648
> View attachment 1406649
> View attachment 1406651


Ill take bronze version please


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Luminated said:


> View attachment 1406645


I like the direction this design is going. I just don't dig the black and blue tip on the second hand. Me personally, I like my second hand to sort of stand out a little and this blue tip blends in/hide with the background blue markers. Also I do love the hour and minute hands, just not the rounded tip.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> I like the direction this design is going. I just don't dig the black and blue tip on the second hand. Me personally, I like my second hand to sort of stand out a little and this blue tip blends in/hide with the background blue markers. Also I do love the hour and minute hands, just not the rounded tip.


Of course I can give you a more prominent second hand, I personally think orange goes very well with blue plus I'll do other hands in both square tip and arrow point tip.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Orange and blue is like salted caramel. Shouldn't work, but does. Every time. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Orange and blue is like salted caramel. Shouldn't work, but does. Every time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Yeah I know what you mean, sound wrong but looks so right... unlike red and blue which can kind of clash at times. I think if the designs are spot on this time Nadim could get away with offering one colour scheme for each design if he wanted(GMT, Chrono, Cali, etc), keep it simple yet striking.

For example all running with a black dial but detailed with colour, in the case of the 24hr this could be blue and maybe green on the California and probably gold on the Chrono is the case is bronze and grey if S/Steel or PVD. I think the word interior designers use is 'accessorize'. lol

I think I need to go over my previous designs to see if such an idea would work.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

e-mishka said:


> I dont dig 24 hr thing at all


Thats the beauty of watches, there's always another which will appeal to you.

I'd say the up take on a 24hr is far less than most other versions but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be offered and I reckon if you get the design right you may find ones who would never previously consider one actually think to themselves 'I quite fancy that'. I must admit I'm generally not a fan of them but I quite like the direction this design is going.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe try a yellow second hand, orange has been done to death lately
Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> I like the direction this design is going. I just don't dig the black and blue tip on the second hand. Me personally, I like my second hand to sort of stand out a little and this blue tip blends in/hide with the background blue markers. Also I do love the hour and minute hands, just not the rounded tip.





chirs1211 said:


> Maybe try a yellow second hand, orange has been done to death lately
> Chris


OK here's the PVD with square hands and the second hand in both orange and yellow for comparison.















And my customary lume shot. 







I've given the noon position C3 lumes instead of the BGW9 to make it easier to instantly read to time if the watch is sitting on the bedside table.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

The 24hr dial will take time getting used to; especially in the nite if none of the numbers on the dial have lume. Or perhaps lumed numbers on the bezel instead? I do wake up in the middle of the nite sometimes and I do rely on my watch to tell time.. In my state of grogginess I wonder if I will know what time it is. Haha!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Et209 said:


> The 24hr dial will take time getting used to; especially in the nite if none of the numbers on the dial have lume. Or perhaps lumed numbers on the bezel instead? I do wake up in the middle of the nite sometimes and I do rely on my watch to tell time.. In my state of grogginess I wonder if I will know what time it is. Haha!!


I know how you feel I once went into the wardrobe thinking it was the toilet, luckily I caught myself on before it got messy. LOL

Maybe both of us should rethink the idea of getting a 24hr.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I like 24hr dials, but the couple i have are old Russian's so lume's not an issue and midnight is at 12 o'clock position, so it will take a bit of getting used to.
Prefering the yellow sec hand over orange too, thanks for the mockup
I'd still buy it lol 

Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice |> I like where this is going. I've also never been a fan if 24H watches, but this is growing on me. I'd still tweak a few details, but well done, Luminated!

synaptyx, I like Cali dials, so you have my approval  I'm actually planning a Cali in the Sea Turtle case, but I will also totally consider it in the Octopus case, with a solid metal bezel. Bronze case, vintage lume, gold hands (not plongeur, though), ... I think it would be nice


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Stainless Steel 2 sub dial Chrono with red detailing.








And here's a California to start the ball rolling with vintage lumes and gold hands including the second hand.







I forgot got to move the date window to the 6 o'clock position but I think you get the idea.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> Nice |> I like where this is going. I've also never been a fan if 24H watches, but this is growing on me. I'd still tweak a few details, but well done, Luminated!


I'm the same, this has totally turned me around on 24hr watches. 


> synaptyx, I like Cali dials, so you have my approval  I'm actually planning a Cali in the Sea Turtle case, but I will also totally consider it in the Octopus case, with a solid metal bezel. Bronze case, vintage lume, gold hands (not plongeur, though), ... I think it would be nice


Awesome!  A Cali will look fantastic in either case. I'm really quite attached to the dive bezel and I think the solid look on a bronze dive Cali with vintage lume, as you say, and a tropical black dial would get my vote. ;-) |> Changed the font and hands on this one. 



















I don't have a bronze watch, yet. I need to fix that! lol


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

▲ how about ss case with bronze bezel?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

jopex said:


> ▲ how about ss case with bronze bezel?


Personally, I've never liked the bronze/ss - gold/silver mixture on any watch. Just my preference, tho!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've always admired Cali dials from a far, not entirely sure if its me but then again I've yet to see one in bronze with matching coloured hands and vintage lumes. Such a combination might win me over.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't even know they existed 'til a few weeks ago.  I'm very taken with how unusual and classy they are. It seems to just work perfectly on the bronze cases.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Nice |> I like where this is going. I've also never been a fan if 24H watches, but this is growing on me. I'd still tweak a few details, but well done, Luminated!


Likewise I've never been a huge 24hr dial fan so I'm doing something that appeals to me and hoping others feel the same. Glad to hear you think it has promise, fill your boots and tweak away as I'd love to see what you'd do with it.



Makara said:


> synaptyx, I like Cali dials, so you have my approval  I'm actually planning a Cali in the Sea Turtle case, but I will also totally consider it in the Octopus case, with a solid metal bezel. Bronze case, vintage lume, gold hands (not plongeur, though), ... I think it would be nice


Yeah plongeur hands is a no-no on such a design IMO.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> fill your boots and tweak away as I'd love to see what you'd do with it.


This! With regards to any of my scribbles, too. 


> Yeah plongeur hands is a no-no on such a design IMO.


That, I didn't realise, but it definitely works better with these hands.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Personally, I've never liked the bronze/ss - gold/silver mixture on any watch. Just my preference, tho!
> View attachment 1408067


Yeah I love my apollon with Ti and bronze mix but I don't it works here.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

It's killing me to be so busy that I can only check in here and there for a few minutes. I love seeing all these great renders and possible future models. I am really stoked with the 24hr renders as I have wanted one for a long time but have never been sold on any I have seen.

Again, thanks for all of the participation and input from everyone in this thread, you all rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> It's killing me to be so busy that I can only check in here and there for a few minutes. I love seeing all these great renders and possible future models. I am really stoked with the 24hr renders as I have wanted one for a long time but have never been sold on any I have seen.
> 
> Again, thanks for all of the participation and input from everyone in this thread, you all rock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Glad you like my 24hr design, to hear that make the effort all worth it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder has Nadim anymore news on the Octopus bezel fix?


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I wonder has Nadim anymore news on the Octopus bezel fix?


Agreed, haven't seem much lately


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Yeah curious too! He did say 2 months last February. I have bookmarked this thread, and though the renderings of future watches are making me drool (good job guys!!!!), an update would be nice


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> Yeah curious too! He did say 2 months last February. I have bookmarked this thread, and though the renderings of future watches are making me drool (good job guys!!!!), an update would be nice


Yeah we are already into March so in my opinion the guys that jumped ship were foolish as time flys, one month gone and we barely noticed.

Oh and thanks for thinking our renders are great much appreciated.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Yeah we are already into March so in my opinion the guys that jumped ship were foolish as time flys, one month gone and we barely noticed.
> 
> Oh and thanks for thinking our renders are great much appreciated.


True. Color me cautiously optimistic, though; time estimates are a tricky thing at best and a longer delay would not surprise me. It's not that I don't trust Nadim, it's simply that I'm preparing to wait longer as that seems to be the general rule with these things.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of update regarding the bezel fix. The reason why I haven't posted an estimated date yet, is because I don't really have one. I believe we're still on track regarding the 2-month delay but the manufacturer is being a little more cautious giving me timeframes so they are staying a little vague until they know for sure when the watches will be ready. I should have a more precise date when we get closer, but for now I'm sticking with the 2-month estimate as it corresponds more or less to what I understand from my discussions with the manufacturer.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Makara said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of update regarding the bezel fix. The reason why I haven't posted an estimated date yet, is because I don't really have one. I believe we're still on track regarding the 2-month delay but the manufacturer is being a little more cautious giving me timeframes so they are staying a little vague until they know for sure when the watches will be ready. I should have a more precise date when we get closer, but for now I'm sticking with the 2-month estimate as it corresponds more or less to what I understand from my discussions with the manufacturer.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


thanks Nadin! aprreciate the update! 
looking forward to the next one!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Makara said:


> but for now I'm sticking with the 2-month estimate as it corresponds more or less to what I understand from my discussions with the manufacturer.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


 I hope we can get our orders before the summer starts


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Matt Ngai (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey I'm kinda late to the party and just found out about this watch now. Is there anywhere I can still get it in bronze and a black face?


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

MATE, you're too late I think! But there might be a few people bailing out so PM Nadim!



Matt Ngai said:


> Hey I'm kinda late to the party and just found out about this watch now. Is there anywhere I can still get it in bronze and a black face?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of update regarding the bezel fix. The reason why I haven't posted an estimated date yet, is because I don't really have one. I believe we're still on track regarding the 2-month delay but the manufacturer is being a little more cautious giving me timeframes so they are staying a little vague until they know for sure when the watches will be ready. I should have a more precise date when we get closer, but for now I'm sticking with the 2-month estimate as it corresponds more or less to what I understand from my discussions with the manufacturer.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


Thanks for the reply, been down with viral flu for a fortnight so haven't been at work or even following things here for a while.

I'm sure you will have some news for us all very soon.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Thanks for the reply, been down with viral flu for a fortnight so haven't been at work or even following things here for a while.
> 
> I'm sure you will have some news for us all very soon.


Still patiently waiting, but still excited for the Octopus; probably more excited since I got my Magrette Moana Pacific Pro, since it's rocking the same movement. 

Hope you're feeling better mate.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Still patiently waiting, but still excited for the Octopus; probably more excited since I got my Magrette Moana Pacific Pro, since it's rocking the same movement.


Love that watch and if I'm correct Lumtec did the lumes on them.



synaptyx said:


> Hope you're feeling better mate.


All I can say is if anyone claimed to having the flu and are off for a couple of days they haven't had it because it's been awful, constantly sick to the point I got prescribed anti-sicken tablets and lost 18 lbs of weight in 10 days. On the mend but not the kind of weight lose program I'd recommend and hope to never experience it again.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe next year you will get the flu shot!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dpage said:


> Maybe next year you will get the flu shot!


I suffer asthma so I assumed I would be a perfect candidate for it but alas it wasn't offered but I will be pushing for it next year that's for sure.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got a little update from the factory: the stainless steel bezels are almost done, and they are still working on the bronze bezels. There is hope that they'll be done relatively soon 



Luminated said:


> All I can say is if anyone claimed to having the flu and are off for a couple of days they haven't had it because it's been awful, constantly sick to the point I got prescribed anti-sicken tablets and lost 18 lbs of weight in 10 days. On the mend but not the kind of weight lose program I'd recommend and hope to never experience it again.


Wow, sorry to hear that buddy! The real flu is indeed awful, not even comparable to a common cold. I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Just got a little update from the factory: the stainless steel bezels are almost done, and they are still working on the bronze bezels. There is hope that they'll be done relatively soon


Great to hear it mate, soon the Octopus will be dispatched and you'll be able to turn your attention to your next model.



Makara said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that buddy! The real flu is indeed awful, not even comparable to a common cold. I wish you a speedy recovery!


Yeah an experience I never want to repeat but it's all good now that I'm in the recovery period though again this is slower than I'd ever have expected, simply things like climbing the stairs at work have me fighting for breath.


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

On the webpage for ordering, what is the difference between "no date" and "with date." Does "with date" mean that it comes with a date window? I haven't seen a single picture of this watch with a date window...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

6_String_Slinger said:


> On the webpage for ordering, what is the difference between "no date" and "with date." Does "with date" mean that it comes with a date window? I haven't seen a single picture of this watch with a date window...


There has been pictures posted by Nadim here on the thread but I couldn't quickly find you the link so maybe you should drop Nadim a PM and he'll send the pics direct.


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Luminated said:


> There has been pictures posted by Nadim here on the thread but I couldn't quickly find you the link so maybe you should drop Nadim a PM and he'll send the pics direct.


Thanks for confirming the date window. I found a pic. Definitely prefer the watch without the date, but most of the "no date" versions are sold out...particularly the one I liked the most (stainless steel/black).


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Makara said:


> Just got a little update from the factory: the stainless steel bezels are almost done, and they are still working on the bronze bezels. There is hope that they'll be done relatively soon


YES!!!  Great news, Nadim! Thanks for the update.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Makara said:


> Just got a little update from the factory: the stainless steel bezels are almost done, and they are still working on the bronze bezels. There is hope that they'll be done relatively soon


Uh oh! Promised the wifey not to get any watches unless I unload some. Guess I have to start looking for a piece to flip!!!! 

@Luminated hoping worst is over! Gotta build up strength for jumping up and down when you get your Octopus!!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> @Luminated hoping worst is over! Gotta build up strength for jumping up and down when you get your Octopus!!!!


Thanks man and since I haven't been on form the whole photoshops have dried up so here's a couple to keep you all going.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Both of brown dialed Sea Turtles.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Very classy Cali...this would look great on a nice Brown leather strap! Great work my friend, another winner in my book.



Luminated said:


> Both of brown dialed Sea Turtles.
> 
> View attachment 1431192


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The sub dials make it very owl looking....hoot hoot.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I know that I'm getting a bit ahead of the arrival of my bronze/brown Octopus and I don't doubt that Nadim is going to have some great looking straps included with the watch but when I saw a photo of a strap similar to this made by Prasert at Scratchworks posted by another member I couldn't resist. 
I contacted Prasert and asked him to make this one up in 24mm with black stitching and in my length and just received it today. Lovely workmanship, excellent price, fast shipping and outstanding communication, what more could you ask for?
I'm thinking that the rustic style is gonna look fantastic on the Octopus!!


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Who here thinks this watch will actually ship before summer ends? :-x


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> I know that I'm getting a bit ahead of the arrival of my bronze/brown Octopus and I don't doubt that Nadim is going to have some great looking straps included with the watch but when I saw a photo of a strap similar to this made by Prasert at Scratchworks posted by another member I couldn't resist.
> I contacted Prasert and asked him to make this one up in 24mm with black stitching and in my length and just received it today. Lovely workmanship, excellent price, fast shipping and outstanding communication, what more could you ask for?
> I'm thinking that the rustic style is gonna look fantastic on the Octopus!!
> 
> View attachment 1432813


Lovely, sir, and great minds and all that. Was it the strap Prasert made for my Armida that you spotted?



I'm thinking of having one made for the Octopus as well, although I'm waiting until it's in my hands!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> Lovely, sir, and great minds and all that. Was it the strap Prasert made for my Armida that you spotted?
> 
> It sure was. Outstanding choice of colours for the leather and stitching.
> That combined with Prasert's design and workmanship made this strap a no brainer. I'm looking hard at some of his other work for a couple of other watches as well.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a beauty. Love the detail. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

marlowe55 said:


> I know that I'm getting a bit ahead of the arrival of my bronze/brown Octopus and I don't doubt that Nadim is going to have some great looking straps included with the watch but when I saw a photo of a strap similar to this made by Prasert at Scratchworks posted by another member I couldn't resist.
> I contacted Prasert and asked him to make this one up in 24mm with black stitching and in my length and just received it today. Lovely workmanship, excellent price, fast shipping and outstanding communication, what more could you ask for?
> I'm thinking that the rustic style is gonna look fantastic on the Octopus!!
> 
> View attachment 1432813


Class looking strap and should be a perfect match for the watch. I myself have tried to match the dial colour of my brown/bronze and got this one a while back.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the new renders Luminated! I'll have some things of my own to show soon 

Also, nice straps guys. Can't wait to see your pictures!

And talking about straps, I finally received the black mesh. I think it looks great on the bronze!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Daaaaaaamn that looks good.  


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Nadim, a little more shots from all angle please.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeap, that.....
would also like to see more mesh in focus



S.Nair said:


> Nadim, a little more shots from all angle please.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

e-mishka said:


> Any updates?


+2
it'll be april already in a few hours in my part of the world! hope those bezels are fixed already! 
i haven't followed this thread from start to finish but has anyone done a roll call on the numbers and the variants of the Octopus?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

e-mishka said:


> Any updates?





Deyn Man said:


> +2
> it'll be april already in a few hours in my part of the world! hope those bezels are fixed already!
> i haven't followed this thread from start to finish but has anyone done a roll call on the numbers and the variants of the Octopus?


Nadim did give an update 2 pages back

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-202.html#post7545754



> Just got a little update from the factory: the stainless steel bezels are almost done, and they are still working on the bronze bezels. There is hope that they'll be done relatively soon


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Nadim, a little more shots from all angle please.





Ruthless750 said:


> Yeap, that.....
> would also like to see more mesh in focus


Ok, I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow 



Luminated said:


> Nadim did give an update 2 pages back
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-202.html#post7545754


Thanks 

I'm expecting more news before the end of the week. Hopefully, it will be good news! I'll update you guys as soon as I hear anything back from the factory!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I leave for Halifax, NS in six weeks. Still hoping the Octopus will be my travelling companion. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

I Love the watch but I think only in your Dreams! I hope wearing the watch here in Germany on my wrist before Xmas!


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Man I just jumped on this. Hope I don't regret it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hicksmat said:


> Man I just jumped on this. Hope I don't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you will, few projects have had this amount of creative input from the community that has actually made it into it's design which in turn has crafted the watch into a beautiful looking piece.

Personally I think everyone is getting a bargain.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

This is probably a worst case scenario...


DMI007 said:


> I Love the watch but I think only in your Dreams! I hope wearing the watch here in Germany on my wrist before Xmas!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't get around to taking more pics of the black bracelet. Will do ASAP.

Also, I got some good news from the manufacturer. The new bezels are well underway, and they estimate they'll have everything complete in 3 weeks. If everything goes well, I'll start shipping right around the end of the month! Let's all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Sorry, I didn't get around to taking more pics of the black bracelet. Will do ASAP.
> 
> Also, I got some good news from the manufacturer. The new bezels are well underway, and they estimate they'll have everything complete in 3 weeks. If everything goes well, I'll start shipping right around the end of the month! Let's all keep our fingers crossed!


Thats great news Nadim.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh goody, I just might get it in time for my birthday, 5/9.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

bambam650 said:


> Oh goody, I just might get it in time for my birthday, 5/9.


I sure hope I will get mine by my birthday on 11/22.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hoping to be sporting mine by the summer, if we get one here But if not my BD be fine too then, 12 Nov

Chris


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Where is makara based? Which country will the watches be shipped from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Hicksmat said:


> Where is makara based? Which country will the watches be shipped from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Canada I suspect.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hicksmat said:


> Where is makara based? Which country will the watches be shipped from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Toronto Canada.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

bambam650 said:


> Oh goody, I just might get it in time for my birthday, 5/9.





e-mishka said:


> I sure hope I will get mine by my birthday on 11/22.





chirs1211 said:


> Hoping to be sporting mine by the summer, if we get one here But if not my BD be fine too then, 12 Nov
> 
> Chris


hahaha!!! mine is on 5/30... so hoping i do get it by then too.;-)

i'm one of those who benefited from those that backed out (did this start august of last year?) so i really admire the patience of MOST of you!!! :-!
though i can be patient too and the piece is well worth the amount i already paid for (literally -- already paid the Credit Card bill a month ago or was it the other month), but $390USD (including shipping) is still hard earned money and would really be painful if it got lost. it could have gone to something else like paying for other bills, etc |>

thanks Nadim for the update and hopefully no more hiccups! :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^A well established brand like Lumtec took more than a year to bring their bronze range to market so I have the utmost respect for Nadim to have got this watch to market as quick as he has.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

With the delivery date approaching, a few more people joined us with the remaining Stainless Steel watches. Thank you guys and welcome aboard!



Luminated said:


> Toronto Canada.


Close enough  It's actually Montreal, Canada


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Close enough  It's actually Montreal, Canada


I feel like a idiot because I told me. Oh well that's what it's like to have a head like a sieve.:-d


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Makara said:


> With the delivery date approaching, a few more people joined us with the remaining Stainless Steel watches. Thank you guys and welcome aboard!
> 
> Close enough  It's actually Montreal, Canada


Yes I was a late entry. But other peoples loss is my gain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copycat10 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hicksmat said:


> Yes I was a late entry. But other peoples loss is my gain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same bud 

Im pretty excited to get my Bronze.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

Makara said:


> With the delivery date approaching, a few more people joined us with the remaining Stainless Steel watches. Thank you guys and welcome aboard!
> 
> *Posted some pics over on another forum seems to have stirred up some interest best of luck with the finished product Nadim.*


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Having spent about an hour procrasturbating over online reviews of the 8L35 in the MM300 I'm wearing today, here I am making my daily drop-in at the Makara thread. Twiddles thumbs. Wishes he'd been early enough to order a black bronze, but concedes grateful for brown bronze and black stainless looming. Thinks, what's the lug-to-lug on the Octopus? Around 50? Given the rather flat back on the watch, I'm wondering how it will sit. Any thoughts?

P.S. The Miyota 9 in the Smiths 6105 I've worn pretty much 3 months solid remains at around 7 a day - slightly fast. I've been very happy with this movement and will be pleased to have a couple more of them in the house...when the Makara...sniffle....arrives.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

JohnA said:


> Having spent about an hour procrasturbating over online reviews of the 8L35 in the MM300 I'm wearing today, here I am making my daily drop-in at the Makara thread. Twiddles thumbs. Wishes he'd been early enough to order a black bronze, but concedes grateful for brown bronze and black stainless looming. Thinks, what's the lug-to-lug on the Octopus? Around 50? Given the rather flat back on the watch, I'm wondering how it will sit. Any thoughts?
> 
> P.S. The Miyota 9 in the Smiths 6105 I've worn pretty much 3 months solid remains at around 7 a day - slightly fast. I've been very happy with this movement and will be pleased to have a couple more of them in the house...when the Makara...sniffle....arrives.


"Procrasturbating", lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

RoadWarrior said:


> *Posted some pics over on another forum seems to have stirred up some interest best of luck with the finished product Nadim.*


Thanks for spreading the word! Really appreciated 



JohnA said:


> Having spent about an hour procrasturbating over online reviews of the 8L35 in the MM300 I'm wearing today, here I am making my daily drop-in at the Makara thread. Twiddles thumbs. Wishes he'd been early enough to order a black bronze, but concedes grateful for brown bronze and black stainless looming. Thinks, what's the lug-to-lug on the Octopus? Around 50? Given the rather flat back on the watch, I'm wondering how it will sit. Any thoughts?
> 
> P.S. The Miyota 9 in the Smiths 6105 I've worn pretty much 3 months solid remains at around 7 a day - slightly fast. I've been very happy with this movement and will be pleased to have a couple more of them in the house...when the Makara...sniffle....arrives.


lol

Lug-to-lug is exactly 52mm. What is nice with this case is that even if the caseback is large and flat, the shape of the case viewed from the side gives an illusion that the watch wraps around the wrist. This makes for a nice fit, while the bronze material is not constantly in contact with the skin to minimize the green oxidation being transfered to the skin.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Nadim for your explanation, what's the word on the watches, has the work been completed?


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! Haven't been active on WUS for far too long. Just to find out about all of the things that have been happening "behind my back" so to speak.  Just pinched the green-on-steel no-date Octopus and I can't wait to see what will become of the Sea Turtle.  

This is truly amazing work. From the case shape, to the selection of dial colors, to the selection of materials, to the sapphire bezel, to the very geometric yet functional and well balanced look. This is one of the REALLY interesting brands to watch. 

In my opinion finishing is one area that deserves more exploration. With that case, there are so many options and possibilities. Compared to many of the other micros, this is certainly one of the most unique and interesting. The Octopus stands out from the crowd in a very positive way. In my opinion it is one of the strongest design languages i have seen in a while. I can't wait to see what you'll bring us next, Nadim. (also I can't stop kicking myself for missing the brown-on-bronze ND..)  

Well done! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^keep saying the same thing, that case just deserve numerous variations which luckily Nadim agrees with since the SeaTurtle is only around the corner. But in my opinion this is only the start for the Octopus itself as I reckon we will see a Mk2 with new colours, bezels and hopefully Quartz as well as Automatic. 

A titanium version would be class, you hearing that Nadim. lol


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Yes, bead blasted Ti for me.

Did the hands change on the finished piece? They look different than the rendering on the first page of this thread. On the prototypes they look more similar in size compared to one another.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

im starting to get impatient :|


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



e-mishka said:


> im starting to get impatient :|


Take up yoga to chill you out and if that doesn't work just do what I do...... red wine in a pint glass. LOL


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hmmm, I wonder why I got an impression that Luminated is employed by Nadim...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



sorcer said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why I got an impression that Luminated is employed by Nadim...


If I am then I must be working from home because I'm over 3000 miles away from Montreal. lol

Lets say I'm enthusiastically behind this watch not because I work for Nadim or have shares but because of the way Nadim has approached this project, adding more and more spec as he felt the need.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I just want an idea if its gonna be matter of 2 weeks or 2 months?


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



e-mishka said:


> I just want an idea if its gonna be matter of 2 weeks or 2 months?


Ditto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Same here. We've hit the initial two month estimate, plus some, so I think it's time for another update. Are they en route back to Canada? Still at the factory? Maybe I'm oversimplifying things, but is it a major operation to swap the bezels on 400 watches, I mean the kind of thing that would take months on end?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Thanks Nadim for your explanation, what's the word on the watches, has the work been completed?


Nothing new really since last week's update. They should be done before the end of the month 



nakamoomin said:


> Wow! Haven't been active on WUS for far too long. Just to find out about all of the things that have been happening "behind my back" so to speak.  Just pinched the green-on-steel no-date Octopus and I can't wait to see what will become of the Sea Turtle.
> 
> This is truly amazing work. From the case shape, to the selection of dial colors, to the selection of materials, to the sapphire bezel, to the very geometric yet functional and well balanced look. This is one of the REALLY interesting brands to watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your order, and thanks so much for the kind words  With a lot of things sorted out now, I can tell you that there are a lot of really cool things coming up 



Luminated said:


> ^keep saying the same thing, that case just deserve numerous variations which luckily Nadim agrees with since the SeaTurtle is only around the corner. But in my opinion this is only the start for the Octopus itself as I reckon we will see a Mk2 with new colours, bezels and hopefully Quartz as well as Automatic.
> 
> A titanium version would be class, you hearing that Nadim. lol


In fact, Titanium is on my short list. I've been thinking about it a lot recently. You can expect a Ti variation on the Sea Turtle design to be released shortly after the first model!



Robotaz said:


> Yes, bead blasted Ti for me.
> 
> Did the hands change on the finished piece? They look different than the rendering on the first page of this thread. On the prototypes they look more similar in size compared to one another.


The hands changed from the initial prototype. But the rendering on the first page (which is the revised design) is pretty accurate.



e-mishka said:


> im starting to get impatient :|


The wait is coming to an end soon. The manufacturer confirmed the watches will be ready before the end of the month... along with the extra bonus I talked about before 



sorcer said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why I got an impression that Luminated is employed by Nadim...


LOL I wish! Although, with all the renders he did for different variations on the Octopus and the upcoming Sea Turtle, it feels like he is, and I already told him I'd have to hire him soon if he continues with the photoshops


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jmburgess said:


> Same here. We've hit the initial two month estimate, plus some, so I think it's time for another update. Are they en route back to Canada? Still at the factory? Maybe I'm oversimplifying things, but is it a major operation to swap the bezels on 400 watches, I mean the kind of thing that would take months on end?


I did post an update just last week :/

There are quite a lot of steps involved which makes the whole thing take almost as long as making the watches from scratch. Without even talking about shipping, they still had to: make new molds (different sets for both s/s and bronze), cast a few bezels to verify mold integrity, cast 200 s/s bezels, case 200 bronze bezels, inspect them for defects, finish on the machine, make 400 new sapphire inserts, print the black background, paint several layers of lume, remove the 400 bezels from the watch, inspect that nothing was damaged during removal, inspect the ring and spring for the click mechanism (and possibly replace a few, which means making new ones), install the new bezels on the watches, inspect again for correct function, then align, press, and glue the 400 inserts on the bezels. Finally, inspect everything again, clean, pack, and ship back.

And I'm sure I'm missing a few steps here!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Hold on guys, we're nearly there. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Without sounding like a broken record player; It's the home stretch guys.

With any new product there's bound to be delays and QC issues especially with micro brands in limited quantities. For those of us who have participated in such pre-launch activities, we have seen it all. Important-Never expect the launch to be on time. Haha...

If this is your first micro brand new watch purchase, just enjoy the ride as much as possible. More importantly, Nadim has been really upfront and that's key to the whole project. This is like a custom built car; give the factory time to do proper QC and installation. That way we won't get issues after getting our watches.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I just feel like if this watch ever actually gets delivered I won't have anything to forward to anymore... ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nadim! 
I have bookmarked this thread and will be checking it from time to time  
Have already talked to a resident strap maker in our local forum to make a custom strap for my black/bronze octopus  he already has my specs and just a PM away from making one  when there are deliveries already, I will send him a PM so my watch and strap will arrive at the same time


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Sorry if my post seemed impatient, Nadim, but the last update I had seen was from the 3rd of April. I was hoping to have the watch for a vacation the first week of May, so I was trying to better pinpoint the potential delivery window. I'm just excited to finally get this wait over with, as I'm sure you are too. Thanks for the additional information on the bezel swap process, I assumed this was pretty standard procedure for a watch factory, but I realize now there's perhaps a bit more to the process.



Makara said:


> I did post an update just last week :/
> 
> There are quite a lot of steps involved which makes the whole thing take almost as long as making the watches from scratch. Without even talking about shipping, they still had to: make new molds (different sets for both s/s and bronze), cast a few bezels to verify mold integrity, cast 200 s/s bezels, case 200 bronze bezels, inspect them for defects, finish on the machine, make 400 new sapphire inserts, print the black background, paint several layers of lume, remove the 400 bezels from the watch, inspect that nothing was damaged during removal, inspect the ring and spring for the click mechanism (and possibly replace a few, which means making new ones), install the new bezels on the watches, inspect again for correct function, then align, press, and glue the 400 inserts on the bezels. Finally, inspect everything again, clean, pack, and ship back.
> 
> And I'm sure I'm missing a few steps here!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> I just feel like if this watch ever actually gets delivered I won't have anything to forward to anymore... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! There's always the next watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Will_f said:


> LOL! There's always the next watch.


Yeah and I reckon it will be a beauty too. ;-)

Did this photoshop today as I had to go into work this morning.









It's got a dip in the dial which sketches round the hour markers. The things you do when bored. lol


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Wasn't that happy with my first effort above so tweaked it a little, I'm a sucker for a dial with different levels as it adds depth.

Not quite perfect but a possible direction that Nadim could take the SeaTurtle away from the tooly look of the Octopus and give it it's own identity as a separate model in it's own right.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Hi Nadim,
Was just looking again at some pics of the octopus for possible strap options. Would you have specs of the lug gap (ie. Edge of the lug and the edge of the case? --- Geez! Hope I made sense)? Seems straps should have spring bar holes closer to the edge? Also, most likely missed it, but would you be using fat spring bars (ala Seiko) or thin ones? 
Thanks again in advance


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Wasn't that happy with my first effort above so tweaked it a little, I'm a sucker for a dial with different levels as it adds depth.
> 
> Not quite perfect but a possible direction that Nadim could take the SeaTurtle away from the tooly look of the Octopus and give it it's own identity as a separate model in it's own right.


How about a set of hands kind of like the Tudor Snowflake style, except the hour hand is more octagon shaped like the case...too much?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> How about a set of hands kind of like the Tudor Snowflake style, except the hour hand is more octagon shaped like the case...too much?


If Nadim think this idea has potential I'll do it no problem.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Wasn't that happy with my first effort above so tweaked it a little, I'm a sucker for a dial with different levels as it adds depth.
> 
> Not quite perfect but a possible direction that Nadim could take the SeaTurtle away from the tooly look of the Octopus and give it it's own identity as a separate model in it's own right.


Beautiful!

Somewhere down the line I'd love to see something like this, maybe with a waffle dial in a slightly smaller case (39-41). This case shape has the potential to be about as iconic as the original Royal Oak... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked this layed dial design that much I did different coloured versions for you guys to compare.






























And this last one is completely left field as I've never seen a Bronze watch with a burnt orange dial before, I kind of like it.









P.S.
Nadim don't shot me for enjoying my passion of dial design.................pleeeeeeease. :-d


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh my! That grey dial! Magnifique!  


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great, but crown guards are a bit small.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

That burnt orange one! That deserves a free watch!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

scheersmarc said:


> Looks great, but crown guards are a bit small.


After seeing pic of the exact watch they look fine.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> That burnt orange one! That deserves a free watch!


It is a bit different and unusual but in a very good way.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Oh my! That grey dial! Magnifique!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I saw you have created a different thread for grey dial watches


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> I saw you have created a different thread for grey dial watches


Just checked that thread out and there is some stunning looking examples, especially like the Seiko ones.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah. I really love a grey dial, but I still don't own one! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I was going to say that the gray dial is my favorite, but I look at them and they're all very nice! The burnt orange is awesome in the sense that is looks great, and it is different from your usual bronze watch dial. This fits perfectly my vision for the brand  Hat's off to you, Luminated!



jmburgess said:


> Sorry if my post seemed impatient, Nadim, but the last update I had seen was from the 3rd of April. I was hoping to have the watch for a vacation the first week of May, so I was trying to better pinpoint the potential delivery window. I'm just excited to finally get this wait over with, as I'm sure you are too. Thanks for the additional information on the bezel swap process, I assumed this was pretty standard procedure for a watch factory, but I realize now there's perhaps a bit more to the process.


I guess we're all very excited to get the watches. First week of May is going to be very tight for you to receive the watch. But stay tuned, I'm expecting an update from the factory in a day or 2! Hopefully, the work will be done, and shipping will be imminent!



Deyn Man said:


> Hi Nadim,
> Was just looking again at some pics of the octopus for possible strap options. Would you have specs of the lug gap (ie. Edge of the lug and the edge of the case? --- Geez! Hope I made sense)? Seems straps should have spring bar holes closer to the edge? Also, most likely missed it, but would you be using fat spring bars (ala Seiko) or thin ones?
> Thanks again in advance


There's just a little over 2.0mm between the case and the spring bar, using a 1.5mm diameter spring bar. Not using the fat Seiko-style spring bars. I hope this help!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> How about a set of hands kind of like the Tudor Snowflake style, except the hour hand is more octagon shaped like the case...too much?


I thought about using the octagon shape on something to mirror the case shape. I thought it could be used on the second hand (but I dropped the idea thinking it would be too small, and just look like a circle), but never thought about the hour hand. It could be interesting... I'd have to sketch it, and I'm sure Luminated will beat me to it! The other idea was to replace the circles on the dials with octagons, but then another microbrand did exactly that on their diver's, so this is a no-go as well!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I was going to say that the gray dial is my favorite, but I look at them and they're all very nice! The burnt orange is awesome in the sense that is looks great, and it is different from your usual bronze watch dial. This fits perfectly my vision for the brand  Hat's off to you, Luminated!


I personally don't have a favourite but I do think the grey shows the layering on the dial quite well, as for the burnt orange I think its something that if you get the right hue could really be awesome and the very fact you think its a direction you might take means a lot thanks mate.



Makara said:


> I guess we're all very excited to get the watches. First week of May is going to be very tight for you to receive the watch. But stay tuned, I'm expecting an update from the factory in a day or 2! Hopefully, the work will be done, and shipping will be imminent!


I can't wait to see everyone's pictures.



Makara said:


> I thought about using the octagon shape on something to mirror the case shape. I thought it could be used on the second hand (but I dropped the idea thinking it would be too small, and just look like a circle), but never thought about the hour hand. It could be interesting... I'd have to sketch it, and I'm sure Luminated will beat me to it! The other idea was to replace the circles on the dials with octagons, but then another microbrand did exactly that on their diver's, so this is a no-go as well!


Not sure what an eight sided hour hand tip would look like, the snowflake works but I wonder is it the fact it's only four sides makes it more noticeable, I will give it a go tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Makara said:


> There's just a little over 2.0mm between the case and the spring bar, using a 1.5mm diameter spring bar. Not using the fat Seiko-style spring bars. I hope this help!


Thanks Nadim!  yup! this helped! seems my current straps would fit the watch!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Ummm Nadim.. Theres still the matter of showing us the next instalment in your beautiful line!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

OK, here's with an octagon shape on the hour hand a bit like the Tudor Snowflake plus a made the burst orange slightly deeper in colour.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> OK, here's with an octagon shape on the hour hand a bit like the Tudor Snowflake plus a made the burst orange slightly deeper in colour.
> 
> View attachment 1467202












That dial looks really nice!

The hands could work, I'd bevel the hands down the middle and put a square tip on the hour hand and widen it a little like the snowflake, but looks better than I thought it might...maybe play around a little with proportions...but not sure if it's be everyone's cup of tea...would be unique and match the case nicely.

Awesome mock up though Luminated!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> OK, here's with an octagon shape on the hour hand a bit like the Tudor Snowflake


 Huge snowflake fan here. Love love love it! 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I like the idea, but the rounded end on the hour hand makes it look, um... suspicious. I would agree, square or slightly tapered end would look better.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



SRBakker said:


> I like the idea, but the rounded end on the hour hand makes it look, um... suspicious. I would agree, square or slightly tapered end would look better.


I'd only time to square off the ends of the two hands and I made the octagon on the hour hand a little larger as well for good measure.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> I'd only time to square off the ends of the two hands and I made the octagon on the hour hand a little larger as well for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 1468539


Great work again Luminated!

That's definitely better...I think with a little more fine tuning it really could work! Squared off hour is much better...I know you said you didn't have time to do much more, but eventually I'd point the minute hand though...or people will complain its hard to gauge the exact minute. ;-)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I hope Lume doesn't mind me snaffling the Snowflake idea for this grey dial version of the Octopus Diver.  Cheers, mate, you're an inspiration.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Great work again Luminated!
> 
> That's definitely better...I think with a little more fine tuning it really could work! Squared off hour is much better...I know you said you didn't have time to do much more, but eventually I'd point the minute hand though...or people will complain its hard to gauge the exact minute. ;-)


OK changes made as per request. ;-)









Also took the liberty of adding an elongated octagon luminous dot on the second hand.

P.S.
With each tweak to this design the better it gets, super stoked by this. :-d


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

You guys are awesome... They look great, well done....these hands have got to be seriously considered to be used on the watch!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I hope Lume doesn't mind me snaffling the Snowflake idea for this grey dial version of the Octopus Diver.  Cheers, mate, you're an inspiration.
> View attachment 1468811


Looks class and you are more than welcome to pinch any idea I have because there might be something you do with that idea that works even better than mine.

No doubt Nadim has a huge list of images and ideas along with his own to help develop his future models.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> You guys are awesome... They look great, well done....these hands have got to be seriously considered to be used on the watch!


Glad you like them, the reason I think the Octopus looks so good is its constant tweaking from the input of the group.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I really like Luminated's latest grey dial mock up. Any chance we could see it in a steel case? How about going in a slightly different, dressier direction? I just came across the Limes Chyros and was thinking the effect on the dial could work...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



indecisive said:


> I really like Luminated's latest grey dial mock up. Any chance we could see it in a steel case? How about going in a slightly different, dressier direction? I just came across the Limes Chyros and was thinking the effect on the dial could work...
> View attachment 1469080


I could easily do it but I'm unsure if Nadim is going to do a the SeaTurtle in stainless steel. Maybe he'll bring out a new watch design at which point I'd love to offer up my services because I just love doing this.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> OK changes made as per request. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1468821
> 
> ...


let me first say that I've not been a fan of all these photoshops but this one looks very nice good work luminated

but please no more


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

^lol

Sorry you feel that way. Maybe you could just put Luminated and I on your ignore list.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> ^lol
> 
> Sorry you feel that way. Maybe you could just put Luminated and I on your ignore list.


Why don't both of you team up and bring out a new brand. After all the renderings are superb..:thumbup:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Monkeynuts said:


> let me first say that I've not been a fan of all these photoshops but this one looks very nice good work luminated
> 
> but please no more


OK I will try and stop my creative juices from flowing for the foreseeable future but it ain't easy. lol


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Looks class and you are more than welcome to pinch any idea I have because there might be something you do with that idea that works even better than mine.
> 
> No doubt Nadim has a huge list of images and ideas along with his own to help develop his future models.
> 
> Glad you like them, the reason I think the Octopus looks so good is its constant tweaking from the input of the group.


Wowah! I LOVE this variant!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> I hope Lume doesn't mind me snaffling the Snowflake idea for this grey dial version of the Octopus Diver.  Cheers, mate, you're an inspiration.
> View attachment 1468811


Awesome! Well done. 
I'd buy! Love the date wheel.. 

One objection : minute hand could be a little shorter (just touching the small minute indices) and a little thicker (lume and balance towards the "heavier" elements of the dial)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



nakamoomin said:


> Awesome! Well done.
> I'd buy! Love the date wheel..
> 
> One objection : minute hand could be a little shorter (just touching the small minute indices) and a little thicker (lume and balance towards the "heavier" elements of the dial)
> ...


Cheers!  and agreed on the needed tweaks.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

For what it's worth , allow me to remind that once patina is fully matured on the outside, SOLID color dials look off! Some kind of texture to mimic 'aging' ought be introduced on the dial. Laco are taking an interesting approach with the Used Look of their latest. Nixon's now extinct 'oxyde' effects were stunning. Somewhere between full oxyde and totally flat, is a realistic treatment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

S.Nair said:


> Why don't both of you team up and bring out a new brand. After all the renderings are superb..:thumbup:





zephyrnoid said:


> For what it's worth , allow me to remind that once patina is fully matured on the outside of any Bronze cases, SOLID color dials look off! Some kind of texture to mimic 'aging' ought be introduced on the dial. Laco are taking an interesting approach with the Used Look of their latest. Nixon's now extinct 'oxyde' effects were stunning. Somewhere between full oxyde and totally flat, is a realistic treatment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

A Makara Fifty Fathoms Homage?! I AM IN! my favorite Octopus mock up so far.


Luminated said:


> Looks class and you are more than welcome to pinch any idea I have because there might be something you do with that idea that works even better than mine.
> 
> No doubt Nadim has a huge list of images and ideas along with his own to help develop his future models.
> 
> Glad you like them, the reason I think the Octopus looks so good is its constant tweaking from the input of the group.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



S.Nair said:


> Why don't both of you team up and bring out a new brand. After all the renderings are superb..:thumbup:


Ive enough on my plate with my own business without jumping into another I know nothing about, I'm more than happy enough to offer ideas and hope others like them enough to incorporate them into their own.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I would nt pay too much attention to the comments of Mr Monkey-whateva. Obviously, his concerns are not about your watch hobby and having a bit of fun on the board. Not sure what his concerns might be nor do I care.

He has made this "no more renderings" please comments on other threads of other brands so I guess this is just "his thing" to chime in about for his own reasons.

Nadim certainly has made it clear that he has no objections to suggestions and renderings so I would take monkeydude with a grain of salt. I imagine his intentions are good but his comments are not necessary.

I enjoy your renderings and find them very creative.



Luminated said:


> OK I will try and stop my creative juices from flowing for the foreseeable future but it ain't easy. lol


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

The reason I have steered clear of doing an Octopus renders is that the Mk1 hasn't be delivered yet and I don't know what tweaks Nadim has considered for its replacement. The SeaTurtle is a completely different model and not in direct competition as it's not a diver since it doesn't have a rotating bezel.

I'm sure as soon as the Octopus are sent out to their respective owners we will see what ideas Nadim has for its replacement and you can bet your last dollar it will be great just like the first one.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Dragoon said:


> I would nt pay too much attention to the comments of Mr Monkey-whateva. Obviously, his concerns are not about your watch hobby and having a bit of fun on the board. Not sure what his concerns might be nor do I care.
> 
> He has made this "no more renderings" please comments on other threads of other brands so I guess this is just "his thing" to chime in about for his own reasons.
> 
> ...


mate it was tongue in cheek when I said please no more ,I said I like it and I couldn't care less if luminated wants to do a hundred more not a problem it wasn't a personal attack and I don't think anybody else felt this way either,
as for no more renderings on other brands being my thing what are you talking about? I have searched through my posts and the only other mention of photoshops is one I made on the halios tropik b new colors In which I said lets leave it to Jason no one had posted a photoshop so I'm not seeing where your coming from

surely it's easier to write monkeynuts instead of mr monkey-whateva which feels like a personal attack

sorry luminated if I caused any upset in my previous post but reading it again I can't see it can you?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> The reason I have steered clear of doing an Octopus renders is that the Mk1 hasn't be delivered yet and I don't know what tweaks Nadim has considered for its replacement. The SeaTurtle is a completely different model and not in direct competition as it's not a diver since it doesn't have a rotating bezel.
> 
> I'm sure as soon as the Octopus are sent out to their respective owners we will see what ideas Nadim has for its replacement and you can bet your last dollar it will be great just like the first one.


And me. Well I love the Original Octopus and I don't see my renders as taking away from that, or better than it, just different and a bit of fun to tide us over.  Personally, I'd love to be involved with a watch brand in a concept design capacity, but have neither the business skills, or the finances to back one and get it running up to a stable level.

That aside, here's a tweaked version of my latest. 









Shortened and widened the minute hand. Moved the second hand lume pip. Added sunburst to the grey dial. Reshuffled the text and logo. Fixed the bezel text curve.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

MEzz said:


> A Makara Fifty Fathoms Homage?! I AM IN! my favorite Octopus mock up so far.


I did a couple that were more 50-ish quite a number of pages ago.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

synaptyx said:


> I did a couple that were more 50-ish quite a number of pages ago.
> 
> View attachment 1471181
> View attachment 1471182


Bronze/blue is slick


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> I hope Lume doesn't mind me snaffling the Snowflake idea for this grey dial version of the Octopus Diver.  Cheers, mate, you're an inspiration.
> View attachment 1468811


Please make this one, grey dial and Ti case 

Chris


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Can we just see the darn watches already?!?! This thread is constantly bumped and I'm in here constantly looking for celebratory pics. I'm frustrated and I don't even have one coming.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Can we just see the darn watches already?!?! This thread is constantly bumped and I'm in here constantly looking for celebratory pics. I'm frustrated and I don't even have one coming.


What he said .......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> I did a couple that were more 50-ish quite a number of pages ago.
> 
> View attachment 1471181
> View attachment 1471182


I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grey or bronze!!!! I don't care!!!!! but I want makara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the price please not more from $350 because I am student and the budget is low!! but these watches are amazing!!!!!! When will it be ready? I gone mad!!!!!!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys finally know who is the second project for the makara octopus 2? Anyway the project from above is simple and incredible!! I wish to be this!!!!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Any news? I thought the bezels should be done by the end of April which is tomorrow.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Any news? I thought the bezels should be done by the end of April which is tomorrow.


Nadim just posted this on FB...

"Great news! I just got the confirmation from the manufacturer this morning that they will ship the watches to me next week. I should have them early the following week and I'll start shipping the same week.
Thanks for your patience everyone! The long wait is finally coming to an end!"


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, I finally got some great news from the factory! They're wrapping up and they confirmed they'll be shipping the watches to me next week. With transit and customs clearance, I should have the watches here the following week. I'll get on QC immediately and start shipping within 2 days of receiving the watches.

The long wait is finally coming to an end! Thanks again everyone for your patience!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Core Attitude beat me to it 

BTW, great renders as always Luminated and Synaptyx, thanks! The octagon hour hand came out much better than I expected! It might actually be usable  

I'm awaiting the final prototypes for the Sea Turtle (2 different versions) at the end of May. There will be downtime between shipping the Octopus and receiving the new prototypes, so that will be a good opportunity to design the next model. I'll start a different thread when the time comes!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> And me. Well I love the Original Octopus and I don't see my renders as taking away from that, or better than it, just different and a bit of fun to tide us over.  Personally, I'd love to be involved with a watch brand in a concept design capacity, but have neither the business skills, or the finances to back one and get it running up to a stable level.
> 
> That aside, here's a tweaked version of my latest.
> 
> ...


I would buy the everloving crap out of this watch if it had a blue face like the ones being made. Seriously, my credit card would break the speed of sound coming out of my wallet.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

WMC said:


> Time for an update, no?


Umm. Nadim just posted. O_____o

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## WMC (Jan 6, 2011)

Time for an update, no?


----------



## WMC (Jan 6, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Umm. Nadim just posted. O_____o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


You are right...not sure how I missed it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Makara said:


> Ok, I finally got some great news from the factory! They're wrapping up and they confirmed they'll be shipping the watches to me next week. With transit and customs clearance, I should have the watches here the following week. I'll get on QC immediately and start shipping within 2 days of receiving the watches.
> 
> The long wait is finally coming to an end! Thanks again everyone for your patience!


Very good news, the nightmare is almost over for you! Us too,


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> Ok, I finally got some great news from the factory! They're wrapping up and they confirmed they'll be shipping the watches to me next week. With transit and customs clearance, I should have the watches here the following week. I'll get on QC immediately and start shipping within 2 days of receiving the watches.
> 
> The long wait is finally coming to an end! Thanks again everyone for your patience!


I'm sure I'm not alone in celebrating this news!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

There you go guys, not long before the tentacles... I mean straps of those Octopus divers are wrapped around your wrists. Remember everyone plenty of pics and don't forget to say CHEESE. :-d

P.S.
Anyone checked out Crown & Buckle's wedsite as they've got a canvas look green strap which is stellar, I got one for another watch I have and reckon it would be a great match for the green dial Octopus.

Phalanx Long - 24mm OD Canvas - Leather - Long - Length - Crown and Buckle


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I know the Octopus is coming with extras, but I've ordered some grey 4mm leather, some nice hardware and will be making my own strap. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I know the Octopus is coming with extras, but I've ordered some grey 4mm leather, some nice hardware and will be making my own strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I'd love to have the skill to do something like make my own strap.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> I know the Octopus is coming with extras, but I've ordered some grey 4mm leather, some nice hardware and will be making my own strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I saw you are also trying your hand in strap making . Could you give me some inputs on which strap to go for my BlueBronze pls?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> I saw you are also trying your hand in strap making . Could you give me some inputs on which strap to go for my BlueBronze pls?


Maybe you should check this site out.

Brotherland Watch: Denim Style Straps


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Luminated said:


> There you go guys, not long before the tentacles... I mean straps of those Octopus divers are wrapped around your wrists. Remember everyone plenty of pics and don't forget to say CHEESE. :-d
> 
> P.S.
> Anyone checked out Crown & Buckle's wedsite as they've got a canvas look green strap which is stellar, I got one for another watch I have and reckon it would be a great match for the green dial Octopus.
> ...


Great heads up! I'm on it.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm really fancying a canvas strap too. Not too keen on the padded ones though

Chris


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> I saw you are also trying your hand in strap making . Could you give me some inputs on which strap to go for my BlueBronze pls?


I could but it'd just be my taste.  I like the look of a dark chocolate strap on bronze. Contrasting the blue and complementing the bronze. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'd love to have the skill to do something like make my own strap.


Ha! Me too.  I'm a strap n00b, just learning.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> I'm really fancying a canvas strap too. Not too keen on the padded ones though
> 
> Chris


I generally hate padded straps but this green one from C&B is very comfortable and not at all stiff.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nadim I want this watch but the first item of production!! When start the production octopus 2??? I gone mad with this watch...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

C&B straps are great i agree but I was thinking something more like this








Chris


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> C&B straps are great i agree but I was thinking something more like this
> View attachment 1476768
> 
> 
> Chris


I have a Martu strap like that (blue canvas though) and it was super supple right away. I was amazed at how comfortable it is, for the price.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

H2O's canvas straps are nice too, if a bit more expensive 








Chris


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i think the canvas straps would look cool!!!!
i currently have a khaki/brown canvase strap (made by a member from the local forum)... used it on a Cal 469 PVD piece... 
would most likely use it on my black/bronze octopus!!!!


or an olive canvas strap (but this one is in 22mm)....


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> I have a Martu strap like that (blue canvas though) and it was super supple right away. I was amazed at how comfortable it is, for the price.


Can you get these in custom (or at least short) sizes? These look great.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Can you get these in custom (or at least short) sizes? These look great.


Yup. He made mine to my size spec.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Going to hold off ordering a strap until the watch is here, want to check the size of the tongue on the bronze buckle first


Chris


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> View attachment 1471223


Not a fan of those hands at all. They ruin a great looking watch IMO. And I rarely say that.

For starters, I know you guys put some thought into that hour hand, but I think it's evolved into an abomination.

Both hands look to skinny, or maybe the minute is just too long. I don't know, but they just look wrong.

Other than the hands, I really like the design. It's cool.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I climbed down off of the fence and ordered no-date green dial #22. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Robotaz said:


> Not a fan of those hands at all. They ruin a great looking watch IMO. And I rarely say that.
> 
> For starters, I know you guys put some thought into that hour hand, but I think it's evolved into an abomination.
> 
> ...


At the moment this is all a bit of fun just messing around trying different ideas, though it was I who designed this version I still have reservations whether its necessary or maybe the design just needs further tweaking to get it near perfect.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Welp, I love 'em.  not saying they don't need a little tweaking, but essentially, that works for me. It's all just for fun anyway.  


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Makara said:


> Ok, I finally got some great news from the factory! They're wrapping up and they confirmed they'll be shipping the watches to me next week. With transit and customs clearance, I should have the watches here the following week. I'll get on QC immediately and start shipping within 2 days of receiving the watches.


Sweet the 24mm watchadoo was looking awful lonely in my box.

Come on lucky number 7 blue.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Makara said:


> *There will be downtime* between shipping the Octopus and receiving the new prototypes, so that will be a good opportunity to design the next model.


...says the man running not one, but two watch brands. I admire your optimism!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

It's a shame I missed this watch I really wanted it


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Big week this coming one, watches should be with Nadim again so hopefully he'll post some family photos before shipping them out.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Makara said:


> Ok, I finally got some great news from the factory! They're wrapping up and they confirmed they'll be shipping the watches to me next week. With transit and customs clearance, I should have the watches here the following week. I'll get on QC immediately and start shipping within 2 days of receiving the watches.
> 
> The long wait is finally coming to an end! Thanks again everyone for your patience!


please let it be true! keep us updated sir.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Will do!

I'm not expecting to receive the watches this coming week, but they'll certainly be on their way here. The following week will be intense, though, and I don't expect to get much sleep then!

BTW, the last few pages with all the awesome straps are not helping with my addiction  You're such enablers!

Oh, and I started working on a possible 40mm Octopus with solid metal bezel:









It will be hard to decide what's next after the Sea Turtle. So many possibilities...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Perfection my friend, perfection. Cue the claps.:-!

I can't think of a single thing I don't like, the arrow hour hand is brilliant, as is the bezel design and the lack of crown guard gives a clarity to the case shape that just works. Hopefully you'll match all this on the Mk2 44mm.

p.s. I've an idea for a dial design on the dress watch which I know you'll adore. Check your mailbox later on tomorrow.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

3 more weeks for me! Just in time for my bday at the end of the month!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Makara said:


> View attachment 1481404


I Tweeted your concept photo and received many reactions. Here are just a few:

















Then I hired a guy off the street and said he was Nadim. Here was the public's reaction.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Makara said:


> It will be hard to decide what's next after the Sea Turtle. So many possibilities...


I'm *pretty* sure now would be a *great* time to show us all more of that turtle from the sea..


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Which are the new makara watches? please foto...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Which are the new makara watches? please foto...


This thread can get alittle confusing 
first is the original octopus on page one in its various colours
second is the turtle I think this is still in the prototypes with not a completely finished model thou I could be wrong
third is the new 40mm octopus which is still on the drawing board as shown on the page before this

all the other photoshops are forum members suggestions


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ok thanks, because I lost... hahahahaha


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> This thread can get alittle confusing
> first is the original octopus on page one in its various colours
> second is the turtle I think this is still in the prototypes with not a completely finished model thou I could be wrong
> third is the new 40mm octopus which is still on the drawing board as shown on the page before this
> ...


Correct, Octopus is a done deal due to be shipped within the next week or two the SeaTurtle has been shown here but its dial and some of the finer details like crown are yet to be finalised, in fact there's a chance we might even see different variations of this watch be that a chrono or possibly a GMT. This new 40mm I reckon is something Nadim has only started working now but from what I see here its looking great already.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

the old octopus correct? Stainless stell black with no date again? because the site is sold out...


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

Really late to the party here. So the bronze watch with black dial is sold out. Is there a wait list one can get on or am i stuck waiting for one in f29?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

somethingshiny said:


> Really late to the party here. So the bronze watch with black dial is sold out. Is there a wait list one can get on or am i stuck waiting for one in f29?


The bronze with the black dial was the first to get sold out.


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> The bronze with the black dial was the first to get sold out.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

somethingshiny said:


> Really late to the party here. So the bronze watch with black dial is sold out. Is there a wait list one can get on or am i stuck waiting for one in f29?


try sending Nadim (Makara) a PM... or try sending an email (contact info at the Makara website). i too was late to the party but some backed out and was able to get a piece (bronze, black, with date --- my choice)... but this was a few months back... maybe there are some left? just try!


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> try sending Nadim (Makara) a PM... or try sending an email (contact info at the Makara website). i too was late to the party but some backed out and was able to get a piece (bronze, black, with date --- my choice)... but this was a few months back... maybe there are some left? just try!


Thanks, I hit him up via the FB, I'll hit up the other avenues as well


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

oh yes! a 40 mm "baby" makara would be nice


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

somethingshiny said:


> Thanks, I hit him up via the FB, I'll hit up the other avenues as well


I may have one up for sale. I usually know within two seconds from pulling it out of the box , whether or not I will wear it. Also, I bought a ss and bronze, because I couldn't decide.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

skeester said:


> I may have one up for sale. I usually know within two seconds from pulling it out of the box , whether or not I will wear it. Also, I bought a ss and bronze, because I couldn't decide.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


When are they due to ship?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

somethingshiny said:


> When are they due to ship?


According to Nadim the watches are due either the end of this week but most likely the start of next week so he'll have a couple of days doing QC after which point the watches will be shipped.


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Makara said:


> ^ Will do!
> Oh, and I started working on a possible 40mm Octopus with solid metal bezel:
> 
> View attachment 1481404
> ...


Oh My God!

THIS! 

I love it!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Perfection my friend, perfection. Cue the claps.:-!
> 
> I can't think of a single thing I don't like, the arrow hour hand is brilliant, as is the bezel design and the lack of crown guard gives a clarity to the case shape that just works. Hopefully you'll match all this on the Mk2 44mm.
> 
> p.s. I've an idea for a dial design on the dress watch which I know you'll adore. Check your mailbox later on tomorrow.


Thanks buddy! I'm very happy with how it is turning out. I was afraid that in 40mm it would look cluttered or weird. But I think the slim solid-metal bezel really helps in keeping it simple and clean. Now I'm wondering if I should stick with a basic diver dial, or if I should dress it up with applied indices, and polished metal hands...

You can be sure some of the design elements will make their way into the Octopus Mk2!



Robotaz said:


> I Tweeted your concept photo and received many reactions. Here are just a few:
> 
> View attachment 1481526


Haha! Awesome! Care to link to said tweet? I'm curious to read others' reactions 



jjolly said:


> I'm *pretty* sure now would be a *great* time to show us all more of that turtle from the sea..


It would if I had the final prototypes, but unfortunately, the initial prototype is too far from the final design. There are a few things that are just completely off, so, I'd rather not show it for now!



batman1345 said:


> the old octopus correct? Stainless stell black with no date again? because the site is sold out...


Correct. The SS/Black no date has been sold out for some time now. But there are still a few SS/Black with date available.



somethingshiny said:


> Thanks, I hit him up via the FB, I'll hit up the other avenues as well


I'm up to date with all the emails and messages, so I guess I replied to your message. If I didn't feel free to re-send by private message here on the forum, or by email: [email protected]



Luminated said:


> According to Nadim the watches are due either the end of this week but most likely the start of next week so he'll have a couple of days doing QC after which point the watches will be shipped.


Yes, most probably next week. I've not received the shipping notification yet, but you never know with this manufacturer. He's not very quick to update me, even when there is news!

Rest assured, I'll post here as soon as I get the good news! Should be any day now!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Thanks buddy! I'm very happy with how it is turning out. I was afraid that in 40mm it would look cluttered or weird. But I think the slim solid-metal bezel really helps in keeping it simple and clean. Now I'm wondering if I should stick with a basic diver dial, or if I should dress it up with applied indices, and polished metal hands...
> 
> You can be sure some of the design elements will make their way into the Octopus Mk2!


Yeah you hit a home run with this straight out of the blocks. Not sure if applied markings is necessary, maybe get a sample of each done and see how it turns out. Vintage lumes would look sweet with those dial colours you seen earlier.;-)



Makara said:


> It would if I had the final prototypes, but unfortunately, the initial prototype is too far from the final design. There are a few things that are just completely off, so, I'd rather not show it for now!


Can't wait to see the new prototype, as always these things are a working progress until it finally hits production. Always best to think things through and try different options as once the production starts it costs money to make changes even small ones.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Makara said:


> Haha! Awesome! Care to link to said tweet? I'm curious to read others' reactions


Just joking bro. If YOU tweet it though, I'm sure you'll get some good feedback.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The one I purchased has shown as still available for days. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> The one I purchased has shown as still available for days. I'm not sure why.


Available where? 
On a different but related note, is there a roll call for the watches?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

here.

Makara Watches



Deyn Man said:


> Available where?
> On a different but related note, is there a roll call for the watches?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Still no tracking number from the manufacturer... which doesn't necessarily mean the watches are not already on their way to me. Not knowing what's the current status is killing me!

I'll try to catch my guy on Skype tonight, but being halfway around the globe, with something like 12 time zones in between us doesn't make it easy 

I'll post here as soon as I hear from them.



Robotaz said:


> The one I purchased has shown as still available for days. I'm not sure why.


Oh, it's still listed, but not as available. If someone tries to purchase it, it will show as "SOLD OUT" and they won't be able to add it to their cart and checkout. That's how the shopping cart software I use works. I only clean up the inventory about once a week so that sold out watches are no longer listed.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying, sir.


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

applied indices and polished metal hands on the 40 mm "baby" Makara would surely put a smile on an avid desk diver like me


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

.. Or a styled up SeaTurtle in the smaller frame.  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> .. Or a styled up SeaTurtle in the smaller frame.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Since the Octopus and SeaTurtle share basic case design if Nadin offered a 40mm driver then there's nothing to stop offering a 40mm SeaTurtle.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Makara said:


> Still no tracking number from the manufacturer... which doesn't necessarily mean the watches are not already on their way to me. Not knowing what's the current status is killing me!
> 
> I'll try to catch my guy on Skype tonight, but being halfway around the globe, with something like 12 time zones in between us doesn't make it easy


any update? I really hope these go out soon :[


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

I want my watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sungjae1993 (May 12, 2014)

No news good news?

I am trying to be patient, but this one is really procrastinating.
Will these watches be delivered within May?

I want my Bronze, Green dial Octopus badly :-(


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a Skype call scheduled with the factory a little later today. Hopefully, I'll have some good news. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Nearly there, folks. I must say that after this journey my Octopi are keepers...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

dpage said:


> here.
> 
> Makara Watches


thanks! 

so basically we're waiting now for the shipment so Nadim can inspect the pieces... 
hope no more hiccups or back jobs as i won't be able to wait again for another couple or so months... :-(


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> I have a Skype call scheduled with the factory a little later today. Hopefully, I'll have some good news. Crossing my fingers...


All being well they are ready to ship or better still they are already on their way.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, here are the news: the factory is shipping out a part of the production tomorrow, and the remainder will follow next week.

I will perform QC and start shipping the first batch while waiting for the 2nd batch to arrive. I'm pretty sure, there won't be any downtime waiting for the 2nd batch because it is a lot of work. So, basically, what this means is that I should finally start shipping the watches starting next week and the whole thing will take about 2 weeks. 

Assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches, everyone should receive their watches, or have them on the way, before the end of the month!


----------



## sungjae1993 (May 12, 2014)

Your effort pays off, eventually. It is happy news that we could get our Octopus within May 

I am relieved and now I am going to bed peacefully.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Makara said:


> Assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches, everyone should receive their watches, or have them on the way, before the end of the month!


Thanks for the great news Nadim!!
There's going to be a whole bunch of happy people around the end of the month and I'm guessing that you'll be the happiest of us all when you get this one finished and start moving on to the next chapter in the Makara book. 
I'll be looking forward to seeing what's coming up next.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Yehey!!! :-!
Happy birthday to me!!!! 
Would the batches be random or based on serial number? 
Thanks for the update Nadim |>


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Fantastic! Congrats Nadim - it's got to feel good to get this one off the books!

(Well, mostly, anyway.)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Ok, here are the news: the factory is shipping out a part of the production tomorrow, and the remainder will follow next week.
> 
> I will perform QC and start shipping the first batch while waiting for the 2nd batch to arrive. I'm pretty sure, there won't be any downtime waiting for the 2nd batch because it is a lot of work. So, basically, what this means is that I should finally start shipping the watches starting next week and the whole thing will take about 2 weeks.
> 
> Assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches, everyone should receive their watches, or have them on the way, before the end of the month!


Great news mate, all the pain and hardship of undertaking such a project will soon be worth it once those pics of happy faces start to flood in and soon you'll be able to turn your attentions to your next great adventure. ;-)

And on the subject of new adventures, any love for a GMT Octopus.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Luminated said:


> And on the subject of new adventures, any love for a GMT Octopus.


Yes indeed, particularly the black and black/red bezel versions. Nicely done as always.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered mine! I'm really excited to see it in person!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Makara said:


> Ok, here are the news: the factory is shipping out a part of the production tomorrow, and the remainder will follow next week.
> 
> I will perform QC and start shipping the first batch while waiting for the 2nd batch to arrive. I'm pretty sure, there won't be any downtime waiting for the 2nd batch because it is a lot of work. So, basically, what this means is that I should finally start shipping the watches starting next week and the whole thing will take about 2 weeks.
> 
> Assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches, everyone should receive their watches, or have them on the way, before the end of the month!


Nadim, while I'm certainly happy to hear that the watches are being shipped, I just have to vent a little.

I placed my preorder on August 5, 2013. At that time, the promise was "Early December 2013" with a potential caveat that it might be Christmas. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...order-giveaway-thread-882685.html#post6492105

That deadline was delayed, I guess because of the factory and the factory's suppliers. We were behind you and understood.

You updated us January 19, saying that the watches were shipped, saying that they should be in your hands "by the end of the week, or early the following week." 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-139.html#post7261186

They weren't out for delivery until February 6, 18 days later.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-157.html#post7348401

Then, five days after that, you delivered the bad news that the bezels were 90-click. Despite the statements of some of your customers that 90-click bezels were just fine, you decided to send them all back to the factory. You said you didn't have a definitive timeframe, but "I'm estimating around 2 months (including transit time back and forth)."
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-168.html#post7374428

Two months came and went, and nothing.

Now you tell us that the factory is shipping out part of the production tomorrow, and the next next week. But your assessment is that everyone should "receive" their watches "or have them on the way, by the end of the month!"

That's 17 days to (a) have both batches shipped to you, (b) have the watches go through customs, (c) for you to do QC on all of them, (d) for you to ship them out, and (e) (maybe) for (some of) us to get them? It took more than 17 days for the first batch to arrive from the factory last time. What makes you think this will go twice as fast, so that you'll still somehow have at least 5 days' time to do QC checks and get them out the door? That's "assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches".... which is far from a 0 probability. And that assumes that the factory will stick to its goal of shipping the rest of the watches out "next week."

I've hung in there with you. I was disappointed, but understood, why you wanted to send all the watches back. I've been anxious; I subscribed to this thread and checked it immediately when I got notification that there was something new (which usually turned out to be another alternative design idea... cool, but disappointing). The delay is now about three times as long as was originally estimated from the time I made my preorder. It's been so long that I'd forgotten how much the preorder price was-- I had to go look it up.

I know you're doing your best, and I'm excited for the surprise strap + the other "delay surprise." And I'm sure your margins are razor thin on this project.

But please, please stop with the overly optimistic timelines. The cycle of delay and disappointment just hurts. Would we have been much more restless if you'd have said that the watches are in transit, etc., and they'll be in our hands, or certainly on the way, by July 1, barring any other mix-ups? And how awesome would it have been if they could have been shipped by June 10, and people would have them by June 15? We'd get an unexpected early surprise, instead of more broken promises.

I'm bad at being patient for these things, and I know patience is something you should have with preorders. And I'm not expecting anything (what else could I expect -- a well designed watch for cheap with 4(?) straps and an extra surprise and a [email protected]$$ wood box). Right now, I have no expectation that I'll get my Octopus before July 1. Maybe that change in expectations will help me with my impatience. But I would like us all to be a bit more realistic, and as I said before, I just had to vent.

Best of luck in the next month!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel your pain man..vent away.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

New strap inbound of the Makara, an Gas Gas Bones.


----------



## sungjae1993 (May 12, 2014)

Definitely, those renderings make me let down. I really want a sincere feedback from Nardim, but those things are messing up the thread.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Just an idea, but why not create a new thread for discussions of future mods / designs of the Octopus and other Makara watches, and keep this thread open for updates / discussions of the Octopus as currently produced / awaited? Would save the frustrations mentioned above...


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm relatively new to the pre-order game, but I must admit to being bemused by people's frustration. This project to me seems to be going pretty well. Delays were always going to happen, and I think they've been handled as well as can be expected.

Out of interest, can anyone name a similar startup project that has gone better? I hear a lot about hugely delayed or problematic ones (MKII, Olivier etc), but very little to the contrary (excepting established boutique brands like Obris Morgan, Gerlach, Armida etc, but you'd expect them to be well-practiced by now).

Not trying to light a fire, just curious...


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Great news mate, all the pain and hardship of undertaking such a project will soon be worth it once those pics of happy faces start to flood in and soon you'll be able to turn your attentions to your next great adventure. ;-)
> 
> And on the subject of new adventures, any love for a GMT Octopus.
> 
> View attachment 1492696


White Dial, Black outlined markers and hands, Steel Bezel and i'm in...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I completely understand the frustration with the numerous delays. Trust me, this has been extremely frustrating on my end. I've probably been too optimistic, maybe even naive, in trusting the timeframes and deadlines provided by the factory. I've simply been relaying the dates they gave me, which, in retrospect, has been a mistake. I guess I just really, really, wanted it to be true, and I was too excited to start shipping these out to assume that every timeline should be doubled.

Of course, I learned a great deal with this first project, and there are many hiccups that could have been avoided, and will be avoided with possible future releases. For example, I will not start taking payments until I have a final prototype and the design is locked and final. I'll also double the expected production time, and add a few weeks of buffer for the delivery date in case there is a problem with the production watches and there is work that needs to be done. Worst case, delivery will be on time, best case scenario, delivery will be early. 

I wish I was at a point where I could just design and produce watches in small batches, and only announce a new release when the watches are ready to ship. This is eventually the goal. But I'm not there yet, and so I have to rely on the crowdfunding/pre-order model, with all the risks of delays and problems that I have to be 100% transparent about. This is obviously not ideal, but it's a good compromise. And I'll try to make the best of it in the future, and hopefully things will run smoother and smoother with every iteration!

---

In other news, the first batch of watches is on its way here. The reason I'm expecting them early next week (much quicker than the initial shipment in January) is because this is a different carrier, which I have used in the past, and which is much quicker than the one used before. They also already have all my business information, importer number, etc... on file, which will make for a speedy clearance through customs. Also, last time, we were right around the Chinese New Year holiday, where the whole country is almost shut down for a month. This obviously didn't help at all until the packages actually left China, and even after that, when the shipment landed here and the customs needed information from the shipper, in China. 

I forgot that Monday is a holiday here, so the watches won't be here before Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Makara said:


> I completely understand the frustration with the numerous delays. Trust me, this has been extremely frustrating on my end. I've probably been too optimistic, maybe even naive, in trusting the timeframes and deadlines provided by the factory. I've simply been relaying the dates they gave me, which, in retrospect, has been a mistake. I guess I just really, really, wanted it to be true, and I was too excited to start shipping these out to assume that every timeline should be doubled.
> 
> Of course, I learned a great deal with this first project, and there are many hiccups that could have been avoided, and will be avoided with possible future releases. For example, I will not start taking payments until I have a final prototype and the design is locked and final. I'll also double the expected production time, and add a few weeks of buffer for the delivery date in case there is a problem with the production watches and there is work that needs to be done. Worst case, delivery will be on time, best case scenario, delivery will be early.
> 
> ...


Nadim I've been following this project from the beginning and through all of the delays and hiccups I believe you've handled it excellently with much transparency. 
Unfortunately there were never enough funds for me to hop on the Octopus train but I am definitely looking forward to future projects from a fellow Canadian  (Saves on customs fees lol) And you know maybe I'll be able to pick up an Octopus on f29 in the future.
Anyway, what I'm trying to say is well done Nadim and I am looking forward to all of the pictures from your soon to be satisfied customers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim I think I've got to know you a little through our many private chats and there is few who I'd trust more such has been your openness and transparency, it might be naive to take the factory at its word regarding timescales but what else can you do when you have no prior history working with these people. Mate you are doing a great job keeping everyone informed as always.

p.s.
Apologises to those that dislike the many renders that has been done throughout the thread, it's only a bit of fun to amused and give us all something to discuss and past the time while we wait. I personally think if all that was discussed here was the delays and the venting of frustrations the thread as a whole would have turned to negativity so hopefully this explains my reasons for doing them.;-)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Nadim I think I've got to know you a little through on many private chats and there is few who I'd trust more such has been your openness and transparency, it might be naive to take the factory at its word regarding timescales but what else can you do when you have no prior history working with these people. Mate you are doing a great job keeping everyone informed as always.
> 
> p.s.
> Apologises to those that dislike the many renders that has been done throughout the thread, it's only a bit of fun to amused and give us all something to discuss and past the time while we wait. I personally think if all that was discussed here was the delays and the venting of frustrations the thread as a whole would have turned to negativity so hopefully this explains my reasons for doing them.;-)


I don't think there is any reason to apologise 
This is a forum with many different opinions and ideas you can't like everybody's but that's what makes it interesting 
As long as people are not trolling or making personal attacks on people I think anything goes 
including your photoshops


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

I was one of the first who preordered the bronze/blue. I would like to say that I still have lots of patience. No problem here Nadim.

And I am using US mail forwarding service (Shipito) to resend the package to me. That means I will have to wait two to three more weeks while all fellow Americans have their watch on wrists already. 

I am doing it this way because it has some benefits for me like (hopefully) quick customs here in my country.

Last time I ordered something from Canada it took 2 weeks just from Canada to Shipito address in USA (California). I was told Canadian Post is one of the worst in the world. So you may add it to your equations.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't get to follow this thread as much lately because I have an extremely busy schedule for a few months but count me in as one of those who has nothing but great things to say about both Nadim and this pre-order. I try to keep some of the comments in perspective by remembering that many have not participated in this type of thing before, or been in one that has been in one that has really been ugly. Trust me when I tell you, if you think this is bad, pre-orders may not be for you. The amount of communication, transparency, added bonuses, and inclusion of customer feed back he has incorporated into this project is unprecedented.

I totally understand the way in which the time frames for events have been represented, and I honestly can't say I would have done it any other way. I believe it was done in the vain of transparency and goes along with the honesty in dealings that I have seen with everything Nadim does. The guy is solid, unfortunately he can't control every aspect of the project that is outsourced, and can only hope that the time frame estimates he is given are accurate. I myself would much rather continue with the blatant transparency and open communication as it makes me feel more connected to the project. I understand that ups, downs, surprises, and delays may be a part of any project, it's part of the journey and I try to embrace it as it often makes the destination that much more fulfilling when you get there.

As for the renderings, this as been discussed several times before, Nadin both blessed and encouraged them, there is no reason for any of the contributors to apologize.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

This thread is out of control anybody else notice how slow it is to load?


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Well said, core attitude. It's easy to forget that some haven't done a pre-order before. I've done a bunch; some through an established business (Lum-Tec, NFW) and also not so established (*gag* Olivier, Hexa), and delays are more common than not. That's generally the trade-off for getting a (sometimes substantially) lower price. As you pointed out; if someone's not ok to wait past an estimated delivery date due to unforseen circumstances, perhaps waiting until the seller has the item in stock is a better option. Every one seems to be a learning experience, for the buyers as well as the sellers.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

As someone who relies on many internal individuals, internal teams, sub-contractors, etc. in order to meet my deadlines, I can certainly empathize. I can also confirm that your comments about managing expectations and transparency is a learned art that you should focus on improving. I have no problem with how this project has gone because I know from experience that Makara is legit and will ultimately deliver a carefully planned and procured product.

The problem is that most of your customers are not going to understand. So you have to manage the pre-delivery CS model of your business. That's really the only thing that I think Makara did wrong.

That said, I'm thrilled with the progress and excited to see S/S green dial #22 in the metal.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

Makara said:


> *I forgot that Monday is a holiday here, so the watches won't be here before Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll keep you guys posted*.


*Whatever day they should arrive it will be declared a national Octopus holiday no worries Nadim, have two on the way one of each.
*


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's to hoping my watch is in the first batch! Thanks for the update Nadim!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Didimus said:


> Here's to hoping my watch is in the first batch! Thanks for the update Nadim!


+2
Hoping #22 black/bronze/date (hope I remember correctly) gets in the 1st batch! ;-)
Thanks for the update Nadim! ;-)


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Well Nadim, after BB modding my SKX007, I needed a nice simple all black tool watch for diving, and despite my best efforts to conserve my money, you pried it from my fingers with this incredibly sick looking watch with a great movement. My only hope now is that my SO doesn't notice the new thing on my wrist and take away my credit card. 

Here's hoping I have my black SS octopus soon! Thanks for such a crazy good looking watch for a crazy price. Hope for the best for your enterprise! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

I pray these watches go out asap!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A.Priori said:


> I pray these watches go out asap!


I think we all share that sentiment and I'm sure that's Nadim's desire too of which he'll be doing his utmost to achieve.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

From Makara Watches' Facebook, as of yesterday: "The first shipment of Makara Octopus, returning back from the bezel re-work, is already on American soil. Yesterday was a holiday here, so the shipment will only be delivered tomorrow. The rest of the production should follow next week. Stay tuned!"

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

SS Green Dial #29 coming my way!
Not sure why I waited so long but I'm glad the one I wanted was still available!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> From Makara Watches' Facebook, as of yesterday: "The first shipment of Makara Octopus, returning back from the bezel re-work, is already on American soil. Yesterday was a holiday here, so the shipment will only be delivered tomorrow. The rest of the production should follow next week. Stay tuned!"


Are you serious? You mean I might actually have my watch by the end of the week?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nadim! Post some pictures!!!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Nadim! Post some pictures!!!!!


Im sure he will once the watches arrive with him.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I know lol he just said tomorrow on Monday, super excited to see them


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I would rather he concentrate on QA so he can ship some of these out!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Watches are in Montreal, and going through customs right now. I've been reloading the tracking page every 5 minutes since this morning and while the status has been updated several times throughout the day, they're still not out  Hopefully, tomorrow's the day!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like I jumped the gun a little bit. When I saw someone say the watches were in the states a few posts back I thought that meant the watches were already received by Nadim, passed QC, and were on their way.

Thanks for the update Nadim. Certainly won't be long now.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like this project is coming into Fruition, great job Nadim. It's almost sad in a way cause although I'm just an observer I've looked forward weekly to this thread like a good Novel with twists and turns. I actually went back and read the first 15 pages and you've come far my friend.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

bambam650 said:


> Looks like I jumped the gun a little bit. When I saw someone say the watches were in the states a few posts back I thought that meant the watches were already received by Nadim, passed QC, and were on their way.
> 
> Thanks for the update Nadim. Certainly won't be long now.


Watches are shipping from Canada, not the US.
They would have passed through the US on their way to Nadim.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Arghh! Watches are still sitting in a warehouse somewhere in Montreal, waiting for clearance. Good thing I called yesterday to ask what was going on. The carrier was waiting for some info on my end... but never tried to contact me. :-| So, we wasted almost 2 full days, and now, the watches will probably not be delivered before the weekend. o|


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Arghh! Watches are still sitting in a warehouse somewhere in Montreal, waiting for clearance. Good thing I called yesterday to ask what was going on. The carrier was waiting for some info on my end... but never tried to contact me. :-| So, we wasted almost 2 full days, and now, the watches will probably not be delivered before the weekend. o|


I know how you feel if I had a pound for every time a third party didn't understand the important of keeping me informed and up to date I'd my a millionaire (that parts a lie but you get the point). Don't worry about it mate you are at least keeping everyone informed as to what is happening that's the important thing. ;-)


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Haha this is why supply chain and operations management is a highly technical and profitable career path. Without it, getting stuff like this done is a nightmare. Stay strong Nadim! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I could see it happening this weekend. An elite commando WUS squad , infiltrating the warehouse to execute "operation free squidy". As they stealthy open the makara box ... The operations start somewhat in a delayed fashion as the squads required 2 hours to synchronize their watches ( with a great debate around the virtues of hacking movements and the absolute need for cosc certification). " free squidy" ends when the night guard finds a bunch of guys huddled around an open container going through a bizzare ritual of taking pictures of each others wrists and blabbing about something they call patina...


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I could see it happening this weekend. An elite commando WUS squad , infiltrating the warehouse to execute "operation free squidy". As they stealthy open the makara box ... The operations start somewhat in a delayed fashion as the squads required 2 hours to synchronize their watches ( with a great debate around the virtues of hacking movements and the absolute need for cosc certification). " free squidy" ends when the night guard finds a bunch of guys huddled around an open container going through a bizzare ritual of taking pictures of each others wrists and blabbing about something they call patina...


Haha thats gold right there


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

MEzz said:


> I could see it happening this weekend. An elite commando WUS squad , infiltrating the warehouse to execute "operation free squidy". As they stealthy open the makara box ... The operations start somewhat in a delayed fashion as the squads required 2 hours to synchronize their watches ( with a great debate around the virtues of hacking movements and the absolute need for cosc certification). " free squidy" ends when the night guard finds a bunch of guys huddled around an open container going through a bizzare ritual of taking pictures of each others wrists and blabbing about something they call patina...


ROFL..hope they were carrying LOS and boiled eggs to speed up the process ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I could see it happening this weekend. An elite commando WUS squad , infiltrating the warehouse to execute "operation free squidy". As they stealthy open the makara box ... The operations start somewhat in a delayed fashion as the squads required 2 hours to synchronize their watches ( with a great debate around the virtues of hacking movements and the absolute need for cosc certification). " free squidy" ends when the night guard finds a bunch of guys huddled around an open container going through a bizzare ritual of taking pictures of each others wrists and blabbing about something they call patina...


What a clever and very entertaining post and really funny thing is that the scenario you suggest is spot on. The only thing you left out is the night guard was alerted due the strong eggy smell of LoS.

P.S.
S.Nair you bet me to it.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Couple of days (3-4) for custums clearing is nothing  For example in my country (Belarus) now all international mails, items and etc (exept EMS) stay in custums clearance for about 23-27 days  Postal services describe that they are too busy to check all parcels in time o| Stupid, when you order item from China for example, and it come to my country for about 5-7 days, but stay in postal custum clearanse for 1 month... That`s how we are living folks. Just imagine that your postal service will start delay parcels for month 

....So Canadian 2-4 days is not so bad.

Take care Nadim. All will be fine 

I hope all will be perfect that time.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Makara said:


> we wasted almost 2 full days, and now, the watches will probably not be delivered before the weekend. o|


Absolutely no surprise to me, I was expecting something like this.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

sorcer said:


> Absolutely no surprise to me, I was expecting something like this.


The man is a psychic. Tell me, sir, do you have a television spot or a hotline we can call?

(Just messing around.)


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Bureaucratic BS, gotta love it!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Nadim, while I'm certainly happy to hear that the watches are being shipped, I just have to vent a little.
> 
> I placed my preorder on August 5, 2013. At that time, the promise was "Early December 2013" with a potential caveat that it might be Christmas.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...order-giveaway-thread-882685.html#post6492105
> ...


_Wow I was thinking of getting one of these but will sit this one out on the bench after reading this. Oh He$$ I will get one anyway. Only ones left SS.

_


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Luminated said:


> What a clever and very entertaining post and really funny thing is that the scenario you suggest is spot on. The only thing you left out is the night guard was alerted due the strong eggy smell of LoS.
> 
> P.S.
> S.Nair you bet me to it.


I bought a bottle of LoS about 6 months ago in anticipation. I am glad I'm not the only nutter on this forum.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Wow I was thinking of getting one of these but will sit this one out on the bench after reading this. Oh He$$ I will get one anyway. Only ones left SS.
> 
> _


Welcome to the world of crowd sourcing. When it works you get a great watch at a great price, but usually months late. This is true whether it's Makara, a forum watch, or some other source. Setting up a business (and website) then producing a product that is well designed, well made and nicely packaged is a huge amount of work. I doubt I would ever willingly take something like that on.

If Nadim's only mistake is optimism, he's done a fantastic job because the most critical part is delivering a quality watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Too true Will, too true.


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Checking for updates every few hours... KEEEEEEEEEEN!


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Have two bracelets one for the SS and for the bronze.

*


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

RoadWarrior said:


> *Have two bracelets one for the SS and for the bronze.
> 
> *
> View attachment 1504643
> View attachment 1504647


Is that a 24mm resin bracelet? I've only ever seen them in 20mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> Is that a 24mm resin bracelet? I've only ever seen them in 20mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is ,I have both 24 mm and 22 mm sizes.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Nadim, while I'm certainly happy to hear that the watches are being shipped, I just have to vent a little.
> 
> I placed my preorder on August 5, 2013. At that time, the promise was "Early December 2013" with a potential caveat that it might be Christmas.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...order-giveaway-thread-882685.html#post6492105
> ...


Will_f :

I understand that delays based on quality control, funds and other issues are what come with the new frontier on start-ups but to be fair this guys comments above are based on an order back in Aug. 2013 and was told Dec. 2013 delivery, now we are in May 2014 and half and half releases maybe? Any normal individual would begin to get a little un-patient to say the least.

I am late to the party and it is to my benefit only downside for me is no bronze left but suits me fine to go SS just the same.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> Will_f :
> 
> I understand that delays based on quality control, funds and other issues are what come with the new frontier on start-ups but to be fair this guys comments above are based on an order back in Aug. 2013 and was told Dec. 2013 delivery, now we are in May 2014 and half and half releases maybe? Any normal individual would begin to get a little un-patient to say the least.
> 
> I am late to the party and it is to my benefit only downside for me is no bronze left but suits me fine to go SS just the same.


Sure delays are unfortunate but kind of go with the territory and I'm also sure no one is more annoyed by it than Nadin but I'd like someone to find me another watch offering this level of spec and individuality at the asking price because I can't.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



ApexWildCard said:


> Will_f :
> 
> I understand that delays based on quality control, funds and other issues are what come with the new frontier on start-ups but to be fair this guys comments above are based on an order back in Aug. 2013 and was told Dec. 2013 delivery, now we are in May 2014 and half and half releases maybe? Any normal individual would begin to get a little un-patient to say the least.
> 
> I am late to the party and it is to my benefit only downside for me is no bronze left but suits me fine to go SS just the same.


Perdendosi's and your viewpoint is valid and I didn't intend to imply it wasn't.

I gave away my brass watch last year in anticipation of the Makara and every time I see it on my friend's wrist I feel annoyed that I don't have my octopus yet. Six to eight months delay is a long time.

However, $400 for a bronze watch with a 90xx movement is a darn good deal and I'm more of a collector mindset which means the chase is as fun as owning if not better.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

ApexWildCard said:


> Will_f :
> 
> I understand that delays based on quality control, funds and other issues are what come with the new frontier on start-ups but to be fair this guys comments above are based on an order back in Aug. 2013 and was told Dec. 2013 delivery, now we are in May 2014 and half and half releases maybe? Any normal individual would begin to get a little un-patient to say the least.
> 
> I am late to the party and it is to my benefit only downside for me is no bronze left but suits me fine to go SS just the same.


In my world (product development and management) we have a saying: everything takes twice as long and costs twice as much as estimated. I'm also a late-comer to the party so maybe my opinion don't carry that much weight (my patience has not yet been tested), but every project is delayed and over budget to some extent.

That Nadim manages to get this off the ground singlehandedly and on budget is quite a feat in my opinion. Every time I see a delay, I think of the astonishing value of the proposition (movement, design, materials, features, etc) and the fact that Nadim has to put in even more work and see return on his investment later than he planned..

If anything I feel sorry for the guy. Putting in all those extra hours of QC, following up on manufacturers, shipping agents, customs and more. Without a single dime extra. And then he has to deal with impatient customers who have never seen the inside of a process like this.

Keep in mind, no one wants to conclude this project more than Nadim (most likely). I know he's got several other projects on the horizon that are waiting for the Octopus to be done. In addition every delay gives him a lower rate of turnover, essentially devaluating the time, money and effort he's put into this. Remember: For every delay, we all get more value for our money. More QC, more development follow-up. And even more stuff!! (bravo, Nadim)

Buying into a project is nothing like buying a retail product. And this is something that is not always communicated. If the expectation does not meet the experience, people are going to get annoyed and angry. Here I feel that all startups have something to learn! Nadim has handled this better than most, but still, I believe that we as a community and designers (Nadim inclued) need to recognise the challenges and risks and inform each other of these.

If someone is unhappy with the process and want to bail out, I will offer to buy out one (or several, depending on my liquidity) bronze Octopus at 5% markup. That's a 5% rate of interest on less than a year, which is good in this economy. If at a later stage you should realise that you want an Octopus anyway, it will be available at retail, at a slightly higher price, but without the risk, worries and waiting...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> In my world (product development and management) we have a saying: everything takes twice as long and costs twice as much as estimated. I'm also a late-comer to the party so maybe my opinion don't carry that much weight (my patience has not yet been tested), but every project is delayed and over budget to some extent.
> 
> That Nadim manages to get this off the ground singlehandedly and on budget is quite a feat in my opinion. Every time I see a delay, I think of the astonishing value of the proposition (movement, design, materials, features, etc) and the fact that Nadim has to put in even more work and see return on his investment later than he planned..
> 
> ...


Bravo, that kind of common sense deserves recognition in today's world.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> In my world (product development and management) we have a saying: everything takes twice as long and costs twice as much as estimated. I'm also a late-comer to the party so maybe my opinion don't carry that much weight (my patience has not yet been tested), but every project is delayed and over budget to some extent.
> 
> That Nadim manages to get this off the ground singlehandedly and on budget is quite a feat in my opinion. Every time I see a delay, I think of the astonishing value of the proposition (movement, design, materials, features, etc) and the fact that Nadim has to put in even more work and see return on his investment later than he planned..
> 
> ...


Hear, hear! Well said my friend.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> In my world (product development and management) we have a saying: everything takes twice as long and costs twice as much as estimated. I'm also a late-comer to the party so maybe my opinion don't carry that much weight (my patience has not yet been tested), but every project is delayed and over budget to some extent.
> 
> That Nadim manages to get this off the ground singlehandedly and on budget is quite a feat in my opinion. Every time I see a delay, I think of the astonishing value of the proposition (movement, design, materials, features, etc) and the fact that Nadim has to put in even more work and see return on his investment later than he planned..
> 
> ...


_Tom,

Fair enough and covers both ends of the story here.

Do not get me wrong as I am now a customer too.

I am rooting for this company as well and hope it all comes together and falls into place for them.

We shall see and keep our fingers crossed over the next month.

Chet_


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Tom,
> 
> Fair enough and covers both ends of the story here.
> 
> ...


It's going to start happening and real soon!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> It's going to start happening and real soon!


_Okay good I am ready too.

_


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

In the words of Bruce Buffer..... IT'S TIME!!!!!!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

There's a photo of a batch of the arrived Octopus watches on Makara Facebook. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Nadim just posted a picture on the FB.Octopus IS here finally! Picture of the bunch with the blue dial( I am sure it was random).That means mine soemwhere in that bunch!YES!!!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Now, that's a welcome sight!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Actually, Nadim is doing well with this project, another project that im in, not even done with the design yet, and i can see it will takes at least another 1-2 years to have it delivered. It got no timeline, no plan and no commitment for now.

But... i trust my judgement, buying into a project is not only buying a watch, we are paying mostly for the credibility. The watch is just the by product.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

*Eye candy.
*


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



RoadWarrior said:


> *Eye candy.
> *
> View attachment 1506303


Wow, looks like my blue bronze has landed .


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Wow, beautiful watches. Is it still available to buy on the website? 
I don't mind the SS version.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



djwhyse said:


> Wow, beautiful watches. Is it still available to buy on the website?
> I don't mind the SS version.


SS should still be available. Last time I checked there were SS in all colors.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



djwhyse said:


> Wow, beautiful watches. Is it still available to buy on the website?
> I don't mind the SS version.


SS versions are still available on the website, will probably sell out now that the wait is almost over.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thanks guys, i just ordered mine. SS blue dial. :-!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



RoadWarrior said:


> *Eye candy.
> *
> View attachment 1506303


Beautiful! I hope he got the green dial models as well


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome news.. can't wait to play with patina again! I'm bronzeless right now  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



fatalelement said:


> Look at the top left, unless my eyes fail me those are green.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I'm thinking you're right!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Will_f said:


> Beautiful! I hope he got the green dial models as well


Look at the top left, unless my eyes fail me those are green.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hope there's a few black dialled bronze in there too 

Chris


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Just ordered a Stainless Green. Would have preferred Bronze but procrastinated way too long.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'm a patient kind of a guy so as long as it's here on the 20th of June ahead of my holiday I'll be content because it's the only watch I want to take with me.

p.s. Nadim mate I'm properly stoked for you that the watches have arrived because its from this moment on that your dream can finally be realised... watches you've design on the wrists of strangers all over the world.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Great news!
I've been following this project since day 1 and all things considered Nadim has and continues to handle this the very best way possible. 
Cant' wait for mine to show up!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Are the SS version being delayed as well?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Are the SS version being delayed as well?


Here is his update from 5/13 to get you caught up...



Makara said:


> Ok, here are the news: the factory is shipping out a part of the production tomorrow, and the remainder will follow next week.
> 
> I will perform QC and start shipping the first batch while waiting for the 2nd batch to arrive. I'm pretty sure, there won't be any downtime waiting for the 2nd batch because it is a lot of work. So, basically, what this means is that I should finally start shipping the watches starting next week and the whole thing will take about 2 weeks.
> 
> Assuming there's no other mix-up or problem with the watches, everyone should receive their watches, or have them on the way, before the end of the month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

So stoked. I wish I had been quicker on picking up a bronze but that's the way it goes.

Sort of sad to see this come to an end because this thread is fun, but after reading the Worn & Wound preview (for the 5th time) I'm excited to get it on my wrist.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

When shall we get to see some snaps of the finished product. Hope Nadim is carrying on with the QC hence the delay in posting.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Finally, the Octopus has landed  Sorry for the lack of update since this morning's picture on FB. I've been doing QC all day, literally. It's been a very long day!

I'm happy to say that the watches are good this time! I'm using the word 'good' instead of 'perfect' because there is one detail that is not 100% up to my expectations. The "bezel action" is a little bit of a letdown because there is a little bit of play in the spring. This is one of the thing I've asked the manufacturer to improve since the first prototype, but it has not gotten much better.  i just wanted to put it out there so that it is not a surprise for anyone. If bezel action is a deal-breaker for you, please contact me about cancelling your order. Personally, it is not bad enough to bother me. And there's no way I'm sending them back to the manufacturer again when everything else is perfect!

Everything else I requested has been addressed perfectly, particularly the bezel lume which wasn't so great on the prototype, and the manufacturer told me it would be hard to improve, but it is now excellent (6 layers of lume!) Of course, the bezel is indeed 120-click now. The strap buckles are awesome. The bronze buckles, on their underside, show a little preview of what the patina will look like on the case. It looks promising 

So, overall, I'm happy and I will start shipping within a few days! I still have some QC to do, I'm also testing for accurate time-keeping. Meanwhile, I'm printing shipping labels, assembling boxes, etc...

Oh, and this first batch is completely random. All variations are represented, not just a couple of specific colors. Anyway, the rest should follow soon while I take care of this one.

I'll post more pictures tomorrow. Time to go to bed now, it's already 1am!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Finally, the Octopus has landed  Sorry for the lack of update since this morning's picture on FB. I've been doing QC all day, literally. It's been a very long day!
> 
> I'm happy to say that the watches are good this time! I'm using the word 'good' instead of 'perfect' because there is one detail that is not 100% up to my expectations. The "bezel action" is a little bit of a letdown because there is a little bit of play in the spring. This is one of the thing I've asked the manufacturer to improve since the first prototype, but it has not gotten much better.  i just wanted to put it out there so that it is not a surprise for anyone. If bezel action is a deal-breaker for you, please contact me about cancelling your order. Personally, it is not bad enough to bother me. And there's no way I'm sending them back to the manufacturer again when everything else is perfect!
> 
> ...


As us youngins out here in southern california would say: dope.

You're the best Nadim! Congrats on a successful project. You're about to make a bunch of people incredibly happy, because we're all losers and love watches too much.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Finally, the Octopus has landed  Sorry for the lack of update since this morning's picture on FB. I've been doing QC all day, literally. It's been a very long day!
> 
> I'm happy to say that the watches are good this time! I'm using the word 'good' instead of 'perfect' because there is one detail that is not 100% up to my expectations. The "bezel action" is a little bit of a letdown because there is a little bit of play in the spring. This is one of the thing I've asked the manufacturer to improve since the first prototype, but it has not gotten much better.  i just wanted to put it out there so that it is not a surprise for anyone. If bezel action is a deal-breaker for you, please contact me about cancelling your order. Personally, it is not bad enough to bother me. And there's no way I'm sending them back to the manufacturer again when everything else is perfect!
> 
> ...


No watch is perfect Nadim, carry on with your QC and ship once it satisfies your criteria.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Outstanding to read Nadim! Your hard work and innovative design is about to be enjoyed and realized by some very enthused recipients! Glad to see that outside of what you perceive to be a minor flaw that you will be happy with what you're putting out as your final product! Can't wait to see the big brown van dropping off your labor of design expertise and will look forward to your continued evolution as brand owner! IMHO you are off to great start! Congrats! And in anticipation of the end results of project Octopus, thanks again!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Finally, the Octopus has landed  Sorry for the lack of update since this morning's picture on FB. I've been doing QC all day, literally. It's been a very long day!
> 
> I'm happy to say that the watches are good this time! I'm using the word 'good' instead of 'perfect' because there is one detail that is not 100% up to my expectations. The "bezel action" is a little bit of a letdown because there is a little bit of play in the spring. This is one of the thing I've asked the manufacturer to improve since the first prototype, but it has not gotten much better.  i just wanted to put it out there so that it is not a surprise for anyone. If bezel action is a deal-breaker for you, please contact me about cancelling your order. Personally, it is not bad enough to bother me. And there's no way I'm sending them back to the manufacturer again when everything else is perfect!
> 
> ...


It's good that you are clearly so dedicated to quality that you're nitpicking things that honestly will probably not matter to anyone after 30 seconds.

Bezel play can be annoying, and sometimes a tight bezel is great, but I fully plan to take this watch into the Pacific Ocean and bezels with play become tight underwater, while tight bezels require huge efforts to accurately turn just one or two clicks rather than 10. My friends ask my why I'm setting my bezel when I have a dive computer, and I tell them to turn around so I can puncture their hoses. I'm confident this will inspire far more jealousy than my SKX.

You've produced a product that seemingly runs circles around the pricepoint competition. Ship em out and get a keg for yourself.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

woot woot!!!!! finally!!!! :-!
looking forward to updates Nadim! ;-)
looking forward too to wrist shots of the happy owners as soon as you get your Octopus!!!!!!!!|>


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Finally, the Octopus has landed  Sorry for the lack of update since this morning's picture on FB. I've been doing QC all day, literally. It's been a very long day! I'll post more pictures tomorrow. Time to go to bed now, it's already 1am!


Take all the time you need mate you've earned it.



Makara said:


> I'm happy to say that the watches are good this time! I'm using the word 'good' instead of 'perfect' because there is one detail that is not 100% up to my expectations. The "bezel action" is a little bit of a letdown because there is a little bit of play in the spring. This is one of the thing I've asked the manufacturer to improve since the first prototype, but it has not gotten much better.  i just wanted to put it out there so that it is not a surprise for anyone. If bezel action is a deal-breaker for you, please contact me about cancelling your order. Personally, it is not bad enough to bother me. And there's no way I'm sending them back to the manufacturer again when everything else is perfect!


I bet your good is probably perfect for 99% of us and since the vast majority are desk divers this function will rarely be used. The important thing is it's now got 120 clicks and will functional as you intended, my Moray has what I guess as the tightest bezel action in the industry to the point it hurts your finger tips to do much turning with so a little play with one you can turn easily is a godsend IMO.



Makara said:


> Everything else I requested has been addressed perfectly, particularly the bezel lume which wasn't so great on the prototype, and the manufacturer told me it would be hard to improve, but it is now excellent (6 layers of lume!) Of course, the bezel is indeed 120-click now. The strap buckles are awesome. The bronze buckles, on their underside, show a little preview of what the patina will look like on the case. It looks promising


For some myself included hense my handle the lume is an important part of owning a diver watch so this is great news to hear and of course to all you fellow Octopusers when posting those wrist shots don't forget the lume ones too. ;-)


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

So jealy right now. Hoping my funds will be liquid before July 1st so I have a shot at any bronze leftovers!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thank you very much for the update my friend. You've been a professional throughout this process! Good luck through the next steps.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Great news my friend, I'm excited to see the reactions when these are at their final destinations. I expect some very pleased new owners, and I myself am looking forward to receiving mine. I have nothing but the highest respect for how you have handled this process, I have appreciated your candor and vulnerability, and I admire your strength in character in regards to your decision to return all pieces for the retrofit, knowing full well many would not agree. You have gone far beyond what was needed to earn my support, and I look forward to wearing many more of your creations in the future.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Finally...seems like we might get the watches soon. Tell me, do you plan on sending notification or tracking info when our watch ships?

thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Good to see this saga coming to completion.
Congrats to Nadim and glad for him. Good luck for the future.
He has been stand up in the whole process but will probably puke if someone says it one more time.
I believe I have orderedone. So, look forward to it and more offerings from Nadim in future.
I think the process is easier for manufacturers based in Hong Kong or vicinity.
For some based in US or Canada, the distance and going back and forth with minor or not so minor issues makes the process much more protracted. 
Admire those who have patience to do this.Like Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



core attitude said:


> Great news my friend, I'm excited to see the reactions when these are at their final destinations. I expect some very pleased new owners, and I myself am looking forward to receiving mine. I have nothing but the highest respect for how you have handled this process, I have appreciated your candor and vulnerability, and I admire your strength in character in regards to your decision to return all pieces for the retrofit, knowing full well many would not agree.


Could not have put it better myself, it really take balls and strong conviction to say 'this isn't how I wanted it to be' and send the whole thing back knowing full well some will demand refunds and while others might suggest its Olivier all over again but it was the right thing to do because he has gained the respect of you and I and countless others.



core attitude said:


> You have gone far beyond what was needed to earn my support, and I look forward to wearing many more of your creations in the future.


I can't say too much but I reckon you will as will I. ;-)


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Well done! Post some pictures everyone! =p


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



bomba said:


> Well done! Post some pictures everyone! =p












new Pix on Facebook!!! I hope Bronze Black 07 is in the first Batch!

Ciao from Germany


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



DMI007 said:


>


There's my beautie.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> There's my beautie.


Mine too, looks great!!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

They look great! Can't wait to see some pics of the SS versions. How long will it be until the prices go up on these (from 'pre-order' to 'RRP')?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

This









has been waiting for this










Come to Poppa!!


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Tracking email received!!!!!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

The brown bronze is really one tasty looking watch. Awesome.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Shipping notification received... Booya!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Saw the posts, checked the email...mine's on it's way, too!! Tnx for the heads up, guys!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

no email for me...I am so jelly!come on green /bronze, come to pappa!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

No email confirmation for me. Can't complain really considering I only pre-ordered 2 days ago. I am more than happy to stand aside and let all of you that have been waiting months get yours first.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> No email confirmation for me. Can't complain really considering I only pre-ordered 2 days ago. I am more than happy to stand aside and let all of you that have been waiting months get yours first.


Yep 11 months for me


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Heilong said:


> Saw the posts, checked the email...mine's on it's way, too!! Tnx for the heads up, guys!


So dude here is not named Roland. Whew.


----------



## Pizzadog (Apr 21, 2014)

I pre-ordered several months ago -- no shipping notification for me. Hopefully one is coming soon! If I'm not in this first batch, I really want a notice that I'm not -- don't want any radio silence.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Ash211 said:


> No email confirmation for me. Can't complain really considering I only pre-ordered 2 days ago. I am more than happy to stand aside and let all of you that have been waiting months get yours first.


Same here mate. About 2 days ago. As long as QC is good, I don't mind the delay. Hopefully not dragging to months though.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

ukdabest said:


> Yep 11 months for me


Me too, hopefully not much longer, my kindergartners were asking me if I had any new watches and I had to say not yet. They keep track of my watches better than me. They also give me requests as which one to wear each day. Too bad they will not get to see this one school ended today. I guess they will have to come back and see me as first graders


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Ash211 said:


> No email confirmation for me. Can't complain really considering I only pre-ordered 2 days ago. I am more than happy to stand aside and let all of you that have been waiting months get yours first.


I'm with you. I only ordered about a week ago so I have no problem waiting a little longer. Hopefully the one's being shipped out now just so happen to be to those who have been waiting a long time.
That being said, I'm really looking forward to getting that e-mail notification myself!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Pizzadog said:


> If I'm not in this first batch, I really want a notice that I'm not -- don't want any radio silence.


That is a ridiculous request, if you've followed this thread at all, you know how much work still needs to be done to get all of these QC'd, packed, labeled, and shipped. And now you expect him to sit at the computer and notify you if you aren't in the first batch?!?! Here is your notice...if you don't get a shipping confirmation soon... you aren't in the first batch!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess mine will go out last (as it should be) since it was won at Nadim's generous giveaway. Nadim did let me choose what ever combo I want. Went with bronze/black with date. I'm really looking forward to it, got some straps and LOS bottle ready for it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim is no Roland, if anyone have bothered to follow this thread at all they would know this. So if you happen to not be in the first batch be rest assured you watch will only be a very short period behind those as per statement from Nadim.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy the Way Bronze Black 07 is on the Way to Germany yeahhh!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

core attitude said:


> That is a ridiculous request, if you've followed this thread at all, you know how much work still needs to be done to get all of these QC'd, packed, labeled, and shipped. And now you expect him to sit at the computer and notify you if you aren't in the first batch?!?! Here is your notice...if you don't get a shipping confirmation soon... you aren't in the first batch!


While Nadim indeed has no obligation to do this, posting what he has would take less than 15 minutes. A simple post saying if this shipment was all bronze (which seems to be the case) and which serials (since factories don't randomize which units they produce in order, it would be a simple range) would be easy to accomplish and would be hugely appeasing to people.

You're right that he has no actual obligation to do so, and I don't expect it because he's preoccupied, but it wouldn't exactly be a Herculean task.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

fatalelement said:


> While Nadim indeed has no obligation to do this, posting what he has would take less than 15 minutes. A simple post saying if this shipment was all bronze (which seems to be the case) and which serials (since factories don't randomize which units they produce in order, it would be a simple range) would be easy to accomplish and would be hugely appeasing to people.
> 
> You're right that he has no actual obligation to do so, and I don't expect it because he's preoccupied, but it wouldn't exactly be a Herculean task.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You get a shipping notice that's good enough for me. If you don't you just wait a few days or a week longer not a big deal.

I got mine and it might be perfect timing for my BD!!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nadim I want one bronze black dial no date... Have you for me?

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Nadim I want one bronze black dial no date... Have you for me?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


According to his site they're all sold out.

Makara Octopus (Bronze / Black) - Makara Watches

Sorry bro


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> While Nadim indeed has no obligation to do this, posting what he has would take less than 15 minutes. A simple post saying if this shipment was all bronze (which seems to be the case) and which serials (since factories don't randomize which units they produce in order, it would be a simple range) would be easy to accomplish and would be hugely appeasing to people.
> 
> You're right that he has no actual obligation to do so, and I don't expect it because he's preoccupied, but it wouldn't exactly be a Herculean task.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Agreed, but if there is any expectation that individual notification should be made, I think that is a bit of a stretch. The guy is pretty much a one man show, and he has a lot to do in order to get these out, I just don't think another few days of patience is undue considering we are almost certainly reaching the culmination of this event. Sometimes I think people lose sight of the fact that this has had to been pretty trying for the guy, he's had a lot of people with high expectations waiting on these, I know he as much as anyone wants to see these shipped and delivered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Individual notification is made via Canada Post's tracking email.


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

jopex said:


> I guess mine will go out last (as it should be) since it was won at Nadim's generous giveaway. Nadim did let me choose what ever combo I want. Went with bronze/black with date. I'm really looking forward to it, got some straps and LOS bottle ready for it.


Mine will probably be last considering I didn't notice I won until weeks after it was posted (I was on a self induced WUS ban to reduce spending). I'm still pumped to get my bronze/green octopus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzadog (Apr 21, 2014)

All I'm saying is that getting a notification (could be an email blast for everyone it applies to) that I'm not included in this first round is a BETTER customer experience than just waiting and not knowing what my status is. Knowing your order status is one of the most important components of customer satisfaction when shopping online, and I bet Nadim would appreciate some constructive feedback to learn from - as having an unclear status isn't the most scalable model. 

We're all friends here and it's all good since we're so excited about the watches, but a request for status/clarity is never ridiculous.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



marlowe55 said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 1508928
> 
> ...


Those straps are awesome! Source? :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Chaz said:


> Me too, hopefully not much longer, my kindergartners were asking me if I had any new watches and I had to say not yet. They keep track of my watches better than me. They also give me requests as which one to wear each day. Too bad they will not get to see this one school ended today. I guess they will have to come back and see me as first graders


If that's the case you need to get yourself a Helson Blackbeard and show them the lume skull dial....they would lose their [email protected]!!! Then again a bunch of 5 year olds losing their [email protected] is probably a teachers worst nightmare so maybe you shouldn't.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Pizzadog said:


> All I'm saying is that getting a notification (could be an email blast for everyone it applies to) that I'm not included in this first round is a BETTER customer experience than just waiting and not knowing what my status is. Knowing your order status is one of the most important components of customer satisfaction when shopping online, and I bet Nadim would appreciate some constructive feedback to learn from - as having an unclear status isn't the most scalable model.
> 
> We're all friends here and it's all good since we're so excited about the watches, but a request for status/clarity is never ridiculous.


I would think that not getting a shipping notification would be a clear indication that your watch hasn't shipped. When you get a notification that means it has shipped.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I think people are just wondering how many watches are in first batch and if they are all shipped?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notification for my black ss #3! 

If you guys want mobile access to tracking, try a free app for iOS called AfterShip. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Got my shipping notification for my black ss #3!
> 
> If you guys want mobile access to tracking, try a free app for iOS called AfterShip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Black SS on your home made straps?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Relax guys. Give him time to ship and take care of the important stuff.
Understand the impatience but as someone said, it is not shipped unless you get a shipping notification.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Notification of shipping received for Bronze Brown, can't remember my number though, it'll be a surprise!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have also receive notification on my e-mail.

But I will get my watches only at 5th -7 July, when my relative from Canada come to visit me


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Spent all night trying to decide on dial lol, finally gone for blue! Hopefully winging its way over to London soon


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Who thinks a new thread should be started for showing off? Might be better than trying to figure out on which page of THIS thread the pictures start... 237 pages and counting!


I've been watching this from the start* and even though I didn't buy one, I still feel some sort of emotional attachment to the Octopus b-)

EDIT: *Almost the start :-d


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

SS Black Dial.....done!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone received shipping notice on a green dialed bronze?


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Question to all of those whining about wanting a "not yet shipped" notification and lecturing about Customer Service: When you order an item from Amazon for example, do you expect and receive a "Not yet shipped" notification?

I'm sure if any of you are not happy with the service, there are a couple of dozen people waiting in line to buy your pre-order. Cut the guy some slack, you will get your toy soon enough!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

samer0214 said:


> Question to all of those whining about wanting a "not yet shipped" notification and lecturing about Customer Service: When you order an item from Amazon for example, do you expect and receive a "Not yet shipped" notification?
> 
> I'm sure if any of you are not happy with the service, there are a couple of dozen people waiting in line to buy your pre-order. Cut the guy some slack, you will get your toy soon enough!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not to be an ass, but you do actually get an order status of not yet shipped 

But you're right  I just would want to know if they were all bronze, which it appears they are. I'll live lol.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214 (Aug 11, 2013)

Then again only if you go online, login to your account, check status using Amazon's backend multi $$$$$$ piece of software. You don't get an individual personalized email from them. Nadim is not Amazon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Been waiting a while for my 2 Octopus's like a lot of us, but have over 300 watches to wear so I can wait in the meantime some lume.*
us's


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't wait for those first pics of the watch on its new owner'a wrist to start filtering in but I know it's going to add to the torture for the rest of us that are still waiting. A double edged sword. LOL


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

I know Woody was not happy unless he was played with by kids but I doubt these Watches who just went through a Pampering Chinese Watchicure will be happy about being slapped on to alls you sweaty wrist hairy men hehehe!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Black SS on your home made straps?


I just got some nice new leathers in. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I just got some nice new leathers in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Looking forward to see what you do with them.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Before I will get my 2 Makaras at July, I will waiting now for first wristshots  Also I suggest to Nadim at future make a little conquest for discount on next watches or other bonuses for best wristshots with Makara. Also I agree that we need new topic for wristshots and reviews  

P.S. And link to this topic must to be sticky at the up of main topics every page.

Good luck to everyone, waiting for yummy-yummy photos


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Looking forward to see what you do with them.


He will eat them 
I joking, can`t wait to see all new photos with user costum straps.

I also just have bought a new strap from my HK supplier for Octopus family


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm still an amateur strap maker. I learn a new lesson with every strap I make though.  I have a shape in mind for the Octopus strap, so will get to drawing it up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

DigVic said:


> Before I will get my 2 Makaras at July, I will waiting now for first wristshots  Also I suggest to Nadim at future make a little conquest for discount on next watches or other bonuses for best wristshots with Makara. Also I agree that we need new topic for wristshots and reviews
> 
> P.S. And link to this topic must to be sticky at the up of main topics every page.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, waiting for yummy-yummy photos


Photo contest would be a cool idea. I'd take a swing at that. In the meantime I'm hoping I'll be the first to post a shot of the green / bronze.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Will_f said:


> Photo contest would be a cool idea. I'd take a swing at that. In the meantime I'm hoping I'll be the first to post a shot of the green / bronze.


I'm looking forward to see a green/bronze with a green strap, the brother ordered a blue/bronze and I'm wanted to get a demin look strap but he's holding off until the watch arrives to see blue dial and gauge what will look right.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I'm looking forward to see a green/bronze with a green strap, the brother ordered a blue/bronze and I'm wanted to get a demin look strap but he's holding off until the watch arrives to see blue dial and gauge what will look right.


Same here. I want to see the green in person first.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if I'm slow to reply here. I received quite a few emails over the past few days. I started replying to a few already, and will try to answer everyone tomorrow.

Also, a few notes:

- This batch was a mix of every color combo, bronze and stainless, and date or no-date version. Completely random.

- I only have a limited number of rubber straps included in this shipment. Some watches will come with the rubber strap, some will be shipped without. Don't panic! Everyone will eventually get the rubber strap. If it's not included with your watch, it will be shipped separately very soon. No need to email me about it 

- The 3rd surprise strap was initially planned to be shipped with no buckle. Because of the delay caused by the bezel problem, i decided to add a 3rd buckle. This is the extra bonus! The extra buckles will only be ready in about 2 weeks, so the 3rd surprise strap will be shipped separately as well in a few weeks.

- Some of you ordered more than 1 watch. If I receive only part of your pre-order in this shipment, I will ship it right away. Again. Don't panic if you ordered 2 watches and only receive 1 from this first batch! No need to email me about it, the rest of the watches will be shipped as soon as I get them, and QC them.

- Some of you already received a tracking number. This means your watch is shipping very very soon. Those closest to Montreal will receive them before the end of this coming week. Please do post pictures and impressions  if there is anything wrong at all with the watch, please send me an email directly: [email protected]. It's easier for me to help you this way!

- The rest of the watches are now completed and will be shipped to me this coming week. I will try not to be too optimistic in expecting to receive them the following week.

I'll try to answer all other questions tomorrow!


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

If we did not receive an email then are we in the second batch? Just curious.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Rickyearl said:


> If we did not receive an email then are we in the second batch? Just curious.


I think that's the implication. Best to be patient! Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Didimus said:


> I think that's the implication. Best to be patient! Good things come to those who wait.


It's not implied. It's stated. Yes, you have to wait.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Nadim, I appreciate the update. I'm really excited to see the watch up close and personal!


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Oh no I ordered 2 watches and only received one!!*







*I never got my email letting me know mines did not ship? *


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

*Nadim why not just wait till the rubber straps and buckles are in and ship everything at once? No sense cutting into your very slim profit margin adding more shipping cost into it what is another month or two anyway?
We can all just take a deep breath.

*


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

RoadWarrior said:


> *Nadim why not just wait till the rubber straps and buckles are in and ship everything at once? No sense cutting into your very slim profit margin adding more shipping cost into it what is another month or two anyway?
> We can all just take a deep breath.
> 
> *
> View attachment 1512369


*Good point there would be a lot of cardiac arrest but might open up some bronze's for some who didn't get in on it early enough!
*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Great precise information that's what makes Nadim different than most others. Bravo mate bravo.:-!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I am back !!!!!!

After cancle my order in January, i am back again. Ordered brown/SS today.

Martin


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadim, please don't feel the need to send my group out as it comes in piece by piece. I much rather you save the money and just ship it all at once, I will live, I promise.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

^ plus one, well said , even am ready to accept the full package so that Nadim save's on the shipping cost.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Same here. I don't mind waiting for the full package in order to save Nadim some shipping costs.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Same here but looks like mine is enroute already. For whatever else there is just buffer it up and send in one shot to save on shipping costs. Seems like you are already loosing your shirt.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

krpster said:


> Same here but looks like mine is enroute already. For whatever else there is just buffer it up and send in one shot to save on shipping costs. Seems like you are already loosing your shirt.


Agreed. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd like to get mine before July. I'll be traveling for much of that month and it will be a problem getting it from the PO if it arrives later than July 2.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

As I watch from the sidelines and wave my Pom Poms I can't help but notice 2 characters that is a constant and a positive, if I were out on the battle field I'd take with me Luminated and Core attitude. Seems your friends are lucky to have you guys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Aquaaiea said:


> As I watch from the sidelines and wave my Pom Poms I can't help but notice 2 characters that is a constant and a positive, if I were out on the battle field I'd take with me Luminated and Core attitude. Seems your friends are lucky to have you guys.


Well I have had quite a few personal conversations through PM and e-mail with Nadim and we just hit it off as we each share a passion for design plus his transparency with how he has run this new business means I have huge respect for what he is trying to achieve here. The other really nice thing is Nadim isn't the kind of watch designer who isn't open to suggestion in fact he welcomes them which is why the Octopus is the beautie you see before you.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquaaiea said:


> As I watch from the sidelines and wave my Pom Poms I can't help but notice 2 characters that is a constant and a positive, if I were out on the battle field I'd take with me Luminated and Core attitude. Seems your friends are lucky to have you guys.


Wow, thank you, that is a very nice compliment. I must say that for me, my respect for Nadim and this project is not undue. I also have had the pleasure of communicating with him since first investing in this project, and he has from the very beginning communicated as a friend. I whole heartedly believe that he personalizes every individual transaction, seeing them as a personal exchange, not just professional, and that many may not realize this until they have an opportunity to communicate with him. Fortunately for me, this communication started early, and from that very first exchange, it was obvious that he was completely invested in this, and those who were willing to take a chance and come along for the ride.

I understand that many haven't had a personal exchange with him and have only been able to check in here and there as time permits, so some of us may have an unfair advantage, but I can assure you, if and when you have a conversation with him, you will see what I mean, and it's hard not to buy into that.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Nadim treats his customers like individuals, not faceless annoying masses of intertrolls. The man knows customer service. These days it's a super rare and beautiful thing. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Nadim treats his customers like individuals, not faceless annoying masses of intertrolls. The man knows customer service. These days it's a super rare and beautiful thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Absolutely my friend! In Hawaii there is a commercial that says " once a customer, always a friend". We call it the Aloha spirit. I myself in october verbally committed to Makara but finances forced me to renig much to my regret. Priorities of raising 2 teenagers right now but am delighted and looking forward to alls pics and enjoyment!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Nobody still didn`t get watches? When they will arrive? 
My parcel now still at status *Tracking Number: 4003328291871488*
2014/05/2821:41LAVALElectronic information submitted by shipper. 

And nothing new since 28th of May (it must be shipped to Ottawa)

When it will be approximately arrive?  Any suggestions?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

DigVic said:


> Nobody still didn`t get watches? When they will arrive?
> My parcel now still at status *Tracking Number: 4003328291871488*
> 2014/05/2821:41LAVALElectronic information submitted by shipper.
> 
> ...


I have the same notice, my guess is the postage label was created but the package has not gone to the post office yet.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> ^ plus one, well said , even am ready to accept the full package so that Nadim save's on the shipping cost.


Yep, same goes for me too. I've waited this long, a little longer can't do any harm if it saves some costs.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> Yep, same goes for me too. I've waited this long, a little longer can't do any harm if it saves some costs.


 I need my watches delivered before end of the June, because in 1-5 July my uncle from Canada will go to my country. And if it will not come before 25 June, I will lost extra money on shipping ($40-60) and on costums clearance ($126), so for me is very important to get delivery of watches to Ottawa before 25th June 2014.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DigVic said:


> I need my watches delivered before end of the June, because in 1-5 July my uncle from Canada will go to my country. And if it will not come before 25 June, I will lost extra money on shipping ($40-60) and on costums clearance ($126), so for me is very important to get delivery of watches to Ottawa before 25th June 2014.


You should PM or email Nadim as I am sure he will do his utmost to fulfill your request.


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

It's hard to believe this might all be coming to an end - that instead of docking with the Makara thread each day it might be Cracked.com or (sob) The Onion. I'm no longer sure what I paid for my Bronze Brown and Stainless Black. It was all so long ago. Given the expectation and entertainment we've enjoyed, including the moments of hysteria, it was probably not enough. I've been meaning to ask - what watch did The Great Makara Wait delay you from buying? As a one watch at a timer, me it was the Sinn 356. Anyone else? 

P.S. Dear Mr. Makara, please don't send me my watches for at least another 6 months. This is the most tension I have felt since high school.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

JohnA said:


> It's hard to believe this might all be coming to an end - that instead of docking with the Makara thread each day it might be Cracked.com or (sob) The Onion. I'm no longer sure what I paid for my Bronze Brown and Stainless Black. It was all so long ago. Given the expectation and entertainment we've enjoyed, including the moments of hysteria, it was probably not enough. I've been meaning to ask - what watch did The Great Makara Wait delay you from buying? As a one watch at a timer, me it was the Sinn 356. Anyone else?
> 
> P.S. Dear Mr. Makara, please don't send me my watches for at least another 6 months. This is the most tension I have felt since high school.


Well I bought a Maranez layan and a Ticino type B to keep me company.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Well I bought a Maranez layan and a Ticino type B to keep me company.


Just straps though quite a few which are currently hiding under my t-shirt drawer in case the wife spots them, otherwise you'd be looking at a dead man. :roll:


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Just straps though quite a few which are currently hiding under my t-shirt drawer in case the wife spots them, otherwise you'd be looking at a dead man. :roll:


True that, we are an endangered species and needs to be protected.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

did he send out shipping info to everyone yet? I havent gotten any info about my order being shipped....


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

A.Priori said:


> did he send out shipping info to everyone yet? I havent gotten any info about my order being shipped....


Makara is waiting on the second shipment to arrive in the next week or so.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine just hit the Post Office...WOOT!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine too!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine also!!


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen! 
All jokes aside, please post pics asap... Way to excited right now


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine has left Canada so is somewhere over the Atlantic on its way to the UK!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

One from 2 of my Makaras (Bronze one!) is now come to my uncle  Waiting for second one. Sorry I have no photo, if uncle will send me one, I will show you  But I will get my watches only at 1-7th of July  And there are will be many photos


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rodfarva said:


> Mine has left Canada so is somewhere over the Atlantic on its way to the UK!


Great to hear someone this side of the water is getting theirs soon, which version is it?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Great to hear someone this side of the water is getting theirs soon, which version is it?


I ask my uncle to make some photos of bronze Makara  Now waiting for them. I will try to upload they here.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Great to hear someone this side of the water is getting theirs soon, which version is it?


Bronze, brown with date.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

The world first user photo for Makara Octopus Bronze Blue Dial (thanks to my uncle for making them for us)  And I need to say, that I never think that photos from me will be world`s first from users. And also *big thanks to Nadim* for great watches previosly (because I will get watches at my hand on 3th of July). *Аnd the most interesting thing in this whole story waiting for Octopus is that I have my birthday at 4th of July * And watches come to me just like a birthday gift. So I very glad to be first, who show real photo from owners.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone (which was totally ruined by Apple with the last iOS upgrade) using Tapatalk


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

DigVic said:


> The world first user photo for Makara Octopus Bronze Blue Dial (thanks to my uncle for making them for us)  And I need to say, that I never think that photos from me will be world`s first from users. And also *big thanks to Nadim* for great watches previosly (because I will get watches at my hand on 3th of July).


Winner, winner, chicken dinner! Congrats.

Do tell us about the bezel and the 120-click.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to all  It will be great present for my birthday 


> Do tell us about the bezel and the 120-click.


 I will get them on my hands only at 3th of July (my uncle went to my country from Canada) ...  So somebody else will describe it later. Or if not, I will do that with pleasure after I will get them.


----------



## copycat10 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just picked up my watch from my mailbox right now which was there from this morning at 10:14 . I'm playing around with it now and let me tell you this is a "*Masterpiece*". I would like to thank Nadim for creating such a amazing watch that I can wear daily and can't wait to see my rubber strap + bonus strap in the near future.  P.S. this is my first automatic watch, woohoo!


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

To be honest, I'm kinda depressed that I missed out on the pre-ordered Makara Octopus Bronze/blue. It's a good looking watch. I think Nadim has a good eye for design. Looking at all these incoming Octopuses is going to make me more depressed :-(. 

Will there be a second offering of the bronze Octopus, or will we be going straight to the Sea Turtle, then Makara Octopus II ?


In my opinion, "Makara" is a very good sounding name/brand. It fits the watch. Makara Octopus, Makara Sea Turtle. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

copycat10 said:


> I just picked up my watch from my mailbox right now which was there from this morning at 10:14 . I'm playing around with it now and let me tell you this is a "*Masterpiece*". I would like to thank Nadim for creating such a amazing watch that I can wear daily and can't wait to see my rubber strap + bonus strap in the near future.  P.S. this is my first automatic watch, woohoo!


woot woot! :-!:-!:-!
congratulations! ;-)
may i ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

DigVic said:


> The world first user photo for Makara Octopus Bronze Blue Dial (thanks to my uncle for making them for us)  And I need to say, that I never think that photos from me will be world`s first from users. And also *big thanks to Nadim* for great watches previosly (because I will get watches at my hand on 3th of July). *Аnd the most interesting thing in this whole story waiting for Octopus is that I have my birthday at 4th of July * And watches come to me just like a birthday gift. So I very glad to be first, who show real photo from owners.


Thanks for sharing. Even I have ordered the bronze blue and awaiting .Maybe mine is in the next batch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see there are already a few deliveries! Thanks for sharing pics!

I've replied to all emails and messages up to last night. I don't think I missed anything, but in case I did, please send me an email directly at [email protected] this is the best way to reach me!

The rest of the watches are incoming, so I'll start sending out shipping notifications again as soon as I confirm the watches are good and ready to ship.

I'm happy that this saga is finally coming to an end, but I must admit I'm a little sad! This thread is like my home on WUS. However, with the new Sea Turtle coming up, I'm sure the fun will continue 

But for now, let's see some more pictures, and let's turn the anticipation level up a notch for those who are still waiting


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Makara said:


> Nice to see there are already a few deliveries! Thanks for sharing pics!
> 
> I've replied to all emails and messages up to last night. I don't think I missed anything, but in case I did, please send me an email directly at [email protected] this is the best way to reach me!
> 
> ...


Any renderings of the turtle yet? Or is it yet to be release?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> I've replied to all emails and messages up to last night. I don't think I missed anything, but in case I did, please send me an email directly at [email protected] this is the best way to reach me!
> 
> The rest of the watches are incoming, so I'll start sending out shipping notifications again as soon as I confirm the watches are good and ready to ship.


 Thanks for everything Nadim! I hope my SS black Octopus will also come to my uncle before 20-25th of June 

Also I am waiting for new photos from users.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> To be honest, I'm kinda depressed that I missed out on the pre-ordered Makara Octopus Bronze/blue. It's a good looking watch. I think Nadim has a good eye for design. Looking at all these incoming Octopuses is going to make me more depressed :-(.
> 
> Will there be a second offering of the bronze Octopus, or will we be going straight to the Sea Turtle, then Makara Octopus II ?
> 
> In my opinion, "Makara" is a very good sounding name/brand. It fits the watch. Makara Octopus, Makara Sea Turtle. It has a nice ring to it.


Unfortunately I don't think there will ever be a second run.

But not all hope is lost!!!

If I were you I would keep an eye on f29 or use watchrecon .com and search for some popping up on the used market.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there will ever be a second run.
> 
> But not all hope is lost!!!
> 
> If I were you I would keep an eye on f29 or use watchrecon .com and search for some popping up on the used market.


Why do you think there won't be a second run of the Octopus?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Why do you think there won't be a second run of the Octopus?


If I were Nadim I wouldnt. Keeping batches of watch models limited help in the end by keeping the price on the used market from dropping. The more he puts out the cheaper it will be in the future.

I'm not Nadim so maybe he will, maybe he won't. Personally I would leave the Octopus as is and move on to making new models and building the Makara brand.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> If I were Nadim I wouldnt. Keeping batches of watch models limited help in the end by keeping the price on the used market from dropping. The more he puts out the cheaper it will be in the future.
> 
> I'm not Nadim so maybe he will, maybe he won't. Personally I would leave the Octopus as is and move on to making new models and building the Makara brand.


I would agree if he didn't tweak the design but if he substituting the sapphire bezel for solid or something then it should be ok.


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

That bronze/blue looks so nice! I cannot wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

+2 on the limited run
Reason why I jumped on the makara octopus despite the uncertainty (albeit later than the others) is because of this... Otherwise I would have waited for others to get theirs, then put in my order (even if it meant it would be slightly more expensive).


----------



## copycat10 (Mar 13, 2014)

Deyn Man said:


> woot woot! :-!:-!:-!
> congratulations! ;-)
> may i ask what your wrist size is?


Thanks mate, really excited to wear it on my vacation late June  my wrist size is 7"


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

yep, I know a lot of folks are waiting for the second run of these to put in their orders for the desired combo. I did see that Nadim mentioned he would be making 400 pieces initially but I did not see him state that it would be limited edition or no further production of this model. With all the pages in the thread maybe this has been discussed in more detail. 

It seems only fair to have another run of 400 pieces so Nadim can recoup some of his expenses on the first release.

It is nice to see the completed pieces prior to ordering anyhow. 

Plus, with all the kinks ironed out it should be a relatively quick turnaround for Run 2 once Nadim decides if and when it will or may happen.\


Right now I am leaning towards a brown dial brass case cali dial piece. Not particular about the time frame or serial number. Just let us know when and where to send the deposits, if necessary.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Pics
Of
Stainless
ASAP!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

copycat10 said:


> Thanks mate, really excited to wear it on my vacation late June  my wrist size is 7"


Thanks man! 
I'm trying to imagine mine now (I'm part of the 2nd batch) on my 7.75inch wrist! 
Congrats again and enjoy the vacation with the octopus!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I would agree if he didn't tweak the design but if he substituting the sapphire bezel for solid or something then it should be ok.


That and the fact there are so many awesome ideas for a future Octopus.  but maybe I'm biased. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

copycat10 said:


> Thanks mate, really excited to wear it on my vacation late June  my wrist size is 7"


Bear in mind that selfy wrist shots distort the relative size of the watch compared to the wrist and always make the watch appear to wear larger than it really is. See this recent thread on the subject. You need to get a shot from about 20 or more inches away to get the proportions to photograph properly.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Got mine.Will try to post pics later.
Initial impressions:

There is unmistakable bezel play and the bezel turns too easily IMO.
But, the rest is all good.
Looks great.crown action is reassuring.
Black/bronze combo looks great.
No paperwork in the simple wooden box. Not that it matters.

Overall, very happy.
Would certainly follow future projects with interest.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys, just to say that my GasGas Bone nato strap arrived yesterday ahead of the Octopus and is currently on my other bronze. Man what a comfy strap, I'd highly recommend one of these to anyone and if you are considering adding a nato strap to your collection then seriously think about check them out.

Zero Zero ~~ for 20, 22, 24mm lug widths


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jealous 

Chris


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

More pics!!!!! Please lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


>


Looking good, congrats you lucky dog. :-d


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

245 pages of anticipation and only one lousy pick? Come on, post more pictures! We want wrist shots of you flaunting your goodies. Don't make us beg. Give us more eye candy.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Luminated said:


> Looking good, congrats you lucky dog. :-d


Just realized mine is 01/50!
No wonder I was one of the first ones to get it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Just realized mine is 01/50!
> No wonder I was one of the first ones to get it.


The only thing possibly better than that serial number is 00/50.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

rajenmaniar said:


>


Congrats!!! Also plan to put mine on Franes! Good to see that they fit at the lugs!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

bambam650 said:


> Bear in mind that selfy wrist shots distort the relative size of the watch compared to the wrist and always make the watch appear to wear larger than it really is. See this recent thread on the subject. You need to get a shot from about 20 or more inches away to get the proportions to photograph properly.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


Hey man! Thanks for sharing the link!!! 
Camera distance really does make a difference! 
I checked out Nadim's specs as well for the length and have similar watches that are more than 50mm in length... Just wanted a different perspective 
It would also depend on how round one's wrist is (ie. Same wrist size but some are "rounder" and others have "flatter" ones)...


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Annnd, another one lands. Pics or it didn't happen?
View attachment 1519203
View attachment 1519206
View attachment 1519208

6 3/4" wrist
Impressions: I agree the bezel movement is "light" but not enough for, say a shirt sleeve to move it (like my Lum Tec 500M). The matching buckle & crown are very nice touches, the watch comes off with a sense of continuity you don't get w/ a SS crown & non-matching buckle. The brown dial is rather light in shade, almost a tan. Not a bad thing, just an observation. I think it'll make a nice contrast once the patina gets going. Overall I'm MUCHO pleased. Bravo, Nadim! All your hard work shows in the final product.

My apologies for the humungous pic...Clearly, I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

At the risk of stating what many might have already stated in this mega-thread and consider the obvious, I think Nadim has more than stated his case for case design of the year in at the very least the SF-71 category! Love love that case design! Oh did I feel to mention I really like that case design ;-)! Can't wait to wrap my first bronzer (in green dial) around the wrist! Now please do resume the pict. roll call and back to your regular lauding!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

You guys are driving me freaking nuts! I refuse to look at this thread again until mine arrives. See y'all in a few weeks.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Heilong said:


> Annnd, another one lands. Pics or it didn't happen?
> View attachment 1519203
> View attachment 1519206
> View attachment 1519208
> ...


Any chance you can repost your pictures? I've tried a few devices, and only a super gigantic lume shot loads, the rest are errors. Tried it on my phone network too. Forum says invalid attachment.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Just unpacked my bronze/brown and I am very impressed! Overall watch is outstanding. Here are a few quick shots mounted on the rubber strap (which is awesome by the way) to tide the rest of you over until you get your own 







Only feedback items for me are the bezel mechanism, the allowable backlash amount is a bit excessive, and the case back engravings are a little "light". Aside from these minor minor things the Octopus is just awesome! Very substantial and well made piece. I am proud to have her in my collections. Thanks Nadim!!!!


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Not only do you have Nadims creation but also you have the creators DNA on every watch!( that's if he personally QCed each watch hehehe)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That lume shot is awesome, the kind of even coating of lumes from dial to bezel one comes to expect from the likes of Lumtec. I'm envious when I see these pics but guys please don't stop. lol


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

krpster said:


> Only feedback items for me are the bezel mechanism, the allowable backlash amount is a bit excessive, and the case back engravings are a little "light". Aside from these minor minor things the Octopus is just awesome! Very substantial and well made piece. I am proud to have her in my collections. Thanks Nadim!!!!


I'm glad this seems to be the consensus. This is a big plus for Nadim, since I have far more expensive watches whose bezels have been turned by my shirt sleeve and on one occasion, the light brush of my pressure gauge hose (almost flipped the bezel half a rotation around). It's not something he can really fix and he even tried. A lot of big names have this same problem anyway, but like I said before they all tighten up underwater so no harm no foul 

At this point I'm about to camp out by the regional mail distribution center and just bribe the employees to give me my watch.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice looking rubber, well done for doing something more custom rather than just throwing in a stock 3rd party rubber like most boutiques do. 


krpster said:


> Just unpacked my bronze/brown and I am very impressed! Overall watch is outstanding. Here are a few quick shots mounted on the rubber strap (which is awesome by the way) to tide the rest of you over until you get your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

krpster said:


>


I gotta say. Bezel play or not -- that bezel looks super sexy. Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Any chance you can repost your pictures? I've tried a few devices, and only a super gigantic lume shot loads, the rest are errors. Tried it on my phone network too. Forum says invalid attachment.


Yeah; sorry 'bout that, Chief


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Yeah; sorry 'bout that, Chief
> View attachment 1520284
> View attachment 1520286
> 
> View attachment 1520287


Man that side profile is mint and btw loving the strap, what is it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

BTW thanks to all the guys that have received and posted pics and reviews on the watch, the rest who are still eagerly waiting this is great news, I must admit it looks a thing of beauty and the way the dome of the crystal is matched in angle by the bezel is class and then there's the lumes which as Nadim said are properly top drawer with no noticeable difference between bezel and dial. Can't wait to see some SS pics appearing and of course the all important patina starting to appear on the bronzos which ultimately make each individual and unique.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Heilong said:


> Yeah; sorry 'bout that, Chief
> View attachment 1520284
> View attachment 1520286
> 
> View attachment 1520287


Wow! Thanks! Incredible looking watch 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I got one of my 2 overall happy with it. Shape takes a little getting used to but I do like that it's different from my other watches. Dial is a real beauty. A bit of reflection on the crystal. Overall good quality and a keeper for the collection. My biggest wish is that the strap was longer. It was just too short and didn't work for my wrist. Also have a great custom strap but a little too thick to fit between the spring bars and the case. Guess that's the danger of ordering a strap before receiving the eatch. So for now have it on a nylon Zulu with stainless steel hardware from nato strap company that I had in my strap box. May order one in black with bronze hardware to match the case. Hoping the rubber will be longer.










sent via mobile


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is my lume shot










sent via mobile


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> I got one of my 2 overall happy with it. Shape takes a little getting used to but I do like that it's different from my other watches. Dial is a real beauty. A bit of reflection on the crystal. Overall good quality and a keeper for the collection. My biggest wish is that the strap was longer. It was just too short and didn't work for my wrist. Also have a great custom strap but a little too thick to fit between the spring bars and the case. Guess that's the danger of ordering a strap before receiving the eatch. So for now have it on a nylon Zulu with stainless steel hardware from nato strap company that I had in my strap box. May order one in black with bronze hardware to match the case. Hoping the rubber will be longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand,some people received their watches with the robber straps and some with the leather,but not with two,is it right?


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

taramuh said:


> I don't understand,some people received their watches with the robber straps and some with the leather,but not with two,is it right?


I believe the straps were delayed so rubber will come later.

sent via mobile


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

taramuh said:


> I don't understand,some people received their watches with the robber straps and some with the leather,but not with two,is it right?


Some people took pictures with them on rubber but that's their own strap. Comes on leather for now, rubber is delayed.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I got both the rubber and the leather. Leather was installed. S/S blue 04 checking in.



Bezel has a little play but nothing that bothers me. Loving it, didn't expect it until Monday. Great surprise in the mail today!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Some people took pictures with them on rubber but that's their own strap. Comes on leather for now, rubber is delayed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Check the picture posted by *krpster*,his on the Makara rubber strap.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

That's correct. Mine came with both the leather (which was mounted) and the rubber. Each of them came with their own Bronze buckle too!!!! Which is just awesome! I think the delayed strap is the third surprise strap. 

I have the same problem as hikeNbike, the leather was a tad short for me. To wear it I had to put it on the last hole . The rubber however is quite a bit longer and fits me perfectly with room to spare. For those that might wish to compare my wrist is about 7.5".


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Well that's certainly different! Good job on delivery!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> I got both the rubber and the leather. Leather was installed. S/S blue 04 checking in.
> 
> Bezel has a little play but nothing that bothers me. Loving it, didn't expect it until Monday. Great surprise in the mail today!


That's the combo I'm looking at. If it's not too much trouble, could you take a pic further away from your wrist? Just want to see how it sits overall. Lovely watch


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine blue/bronze is on the way to me. DHL should delivery it in the middle of the week.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Well,I red a few posts back and Nadim said that there is less rubber straps received than watches in that first butch so not everyone will receive two straps at once.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Did anyone get anylind of paperwork?


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Well,I do not think that anyone needs a manual,but a warranty card would be great,don't you think?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Bronze Brown No.6 will be collected from the Post Office in the morning, so photos to follow tomorrow night.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

I also got the leather on the watch & the rubber included. No paperwork. One thing about the dial: it's most definitely light brown, but I can't for the life of me get a picture where it doesn't look green. :think:


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

krpster said:


> That's correct. Mine came with both the leather (which was mounted) and the rubber. Each of them came with their own Bronze buckle too!!!! Which is just awesome! I think the delayed strap is the third surprise strap.
> 
> I have the same problem as hikeNbike, the leather was a tad short for me. To wear it I had to put it on the last hole . The rubber however is quite a bit longer and fits me perfectly with room to spare. For those that might wish to compare my wrist is about 7.5".


I have a 7.75 wrist so last hole still a little short glad the rubber is longer hoping mine comes soon. I also have a stainless brown to come. Will probably flip the stainless and one of the two ch6 when they come in as I am hoping to set some money aside toward a glycine combat green bezel.

sent via mobile


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

hikeNbike said:


> I have a 7.75 wrist so last hole still a little short glad the rubber is longer hoping mine comes soon. I also have a stainless brown to come. Will probably flip the stainless and one of the two ch6 when they come in as I am hoping to set some money aside toward a glycine combat green bezel.
> 
> sent via mobile


Hope your CH6 are in bronze.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

djwhyse said:


> Hope your CH6 are in bronze.


Have 1 bronze blue and 1 ss black. Likely be selling the bronze unless I'm blown away by it. In which case will have to see what else is in the watch box that i can sell.

sent via mobile


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Just today happened on the fresh picture of the bronze CH6 on FB and man,it DOES look gorgeous with a slight patina setting on.I don't know how would I fight that urge of need to flip one


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

kayjf said:


> That's the combo I'm looking at. If it's not too much trouble, could you take a pic further away from your wrist? Just want to see how it sits overall. Lovely watch




My wrist is around 7.75 inches.

A PVD Octopus would be cool. Its got those F-117 angles.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

did you guys sell your cameras to finance your Makaras not impressed buy the number of pics so far


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> My wrist is around 7.75 inches.
> 
> A PVD Octopus would be cool. Its got those F-117 angles.


Thanks for that! My wrist is about the same. Looks really good mate.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

nisse said:


> did you guys sell your cameras to finance your Makaras not impressed buy the number of pics so far


Plus one to what you have said, there should have been an explosion of snaps by now, but the only thing am seeing is a little bit here and there , may be everyone is busy admiring .


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

So excite!!! Gimme a minute to calm down an ill get it opened and some pics up. Lol!

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> So excite!!! Gimme a minute to calm down an ill get it opened and some pics up. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


An unboxing video please ...


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Minute is over. Where are the pics? LOL


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

BTW: Could it be that the first bunch is only without date? Anyone get one with date?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Could be, but mine was no-date and was not in the first batch...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

msl_laubo said:


> BTW: Could it be that the first bunch is only without date? Anyone get one with date?


Nadim said it was a mix of all colors, metals, variations, and serial numbers. There was no method to the batch assignment, at least according to his posts.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I actually wanna know what are the designs for sea turtle and next proj nadim is coming out with.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> I actually wanna know what are the designs for sea turtle and next proj nadim is coming out with.


I think Nadim is probably wanting to give his full attention to the Octopus to get them out to their respective owners before posting anything about the SeaTurtle, all I know is it's a fixed bezel with domed crystal and the Miyota movement.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I think Nadim is probably wanting to give his full attention to the Octopus to get them out to their respective owners before posting anything about the SeaTurtle, all I know is it's a fixed bezel with domed crystal and the Miyota movement.


Hmmm, fixed bezel. Bronze casing? Hope he does another bronze.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay, here you go, you desperate lot. 

This was delivered to me in Fife, Scotland this morning about an hour ago and I was going to take some phone pics for your immediate gratification. Instead I decided to get the real camera out and provide some better pics. 

This is the SS Black #3/50 - I initially had a higher number with no date, thought I wanted the date, but Nadim convinced me otherwise and kindly let me change to a lower number with no date to boot. 

The bezel is easy to turn, and the play is dead on 1 minute for me, not a deal breaker at all.

For the record my wrist is 7"-7.25" depending on heat and climate and I'm not a skinny guy as is evidenced by my fat hand. LOL


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Hmmm, fixed bezel. Bronze casing? Hope he does another bronze.


The SeaTurtle is a fixed bezel and yes it will be bronze as far as I am aware because it was the version which sold out first in the Octopus but this doesn't mean that there won't be a S/S version either.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx old pal your Octopus looks stunning, even when paired with those short stumpy fingers. :-d That lume shot is a cracker, it just shows how even the lumes are between dial and bezel with little variation which isn't usually the case with a sapphire bezel.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> synaptyx old pal your Octopus looks stunning, even when paired with those short stumpy fingers. :-d


 Oi! 


> That lume shot is a cracker, it just shows how even the lumes are between dial and bezel with little variation which isn't usually the case with a sapphire bezel.


You're not wrong there, matey!

I just threw on the rubber strap, so here's some phone shots with that:










Dunno why that's upside down. Never mind!





















Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

It seems silver looks very cool too.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Okay, here you go, you desperate lot.
> 
> This was delivered to me in Fife, Scotland this morning about an hour ago and I was going to take some phone pics for your immediate gratification. Instead I decided to get the real camera out and provide some better pics.
> 
> ...


SOOOO jealous. Congrats though, sir


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The SeaTurtle is a fixed bezel and yes it will be bronze as far as I am aware because it was the version which sold out first in the Octopus but this doesn't mean that there won't be a S/S version either.


Thanks for the info. I'm gonna get 1 bronze when it's release. Missed out on Octopus bronze. Gutted.


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

synaptyx nice pics


----------



## copycat10 (Mar 13, 2014)

Went to a bbq yesterday and got a lot of compliments. People were asking where I got it and what was the material of the watch  One of the coolest purchases I made in awhile.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Blue/bronze/date #39 is suppose to arrive on my doorstep today, but I don't think anyone will be home to receive it! Bugger.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Those blue/bronzes all need a nice denim blue strap to highlight that sweet dial.

Handmade Stripe Blue Jeans Color Paint Leather Strap Band for Panerai or big watch from The Leather Project on Storenvy


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see actual pics of a bronze/green. I must be in the second batch, #09/50.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine just landed. My wrist is a touch over 7.5" and the strap is too short. If I keep it, I would prolly wear it on the rubber anyway. I like the bronze, it will patina well. The crown has a chunky, tools feel to it. Bezel action is ok. About the same as my Tourby Lawless. Sapphire is super reflective. Had trouble getting a good pic. Well see how long it takes to hit the sales forum. Now for the pics.


































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

There's only one watch I bought that's OEM straps fit me (7.75") and that's my Moray and both of them are unused, all others are on aftermarket straps but anyway buying a new strap is half the fun because you are personalizing it making it unique to you.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Who am I kidding...I won't wear it any more than I wore the Magrette Bronze. May as well sell it before I scratch it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

skeester said:


> May as well sell it before I scratch it.


And you are a man of your word, GLWS. Here is the first one to hit f29 if anyone was caught out in the cold and not able to pick up a Bronze / Black.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the free marketing. I think I have been spoiled by the high level of finishing with my Lawless and U1. I have been having a difficult time holding on to watches. Perpetual flipper......


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> BTW: Could it be that the first bunch is only without date? Anyone get one with date?


If you check my pic of the watch on the table, you'll see mine has the date ( post #2466, a few pages back).


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Bronze Brown 6 has landed in the UK.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

OK. I'll say it. Surely someone that doesn't have 7.5 wrists has gotten theirs!!?!??


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

my 7 inch wrist is hoping for a "baby" 40 mm Octupus model


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



nisse said:


> my 7 inch wrist is hoping for a "baby" 40 mm Octupus model


Honestly, my taste in size changed since I ordered and I'd really like to see a 40-42mm. It's nice to have a couple of 44s in the box for when the mood takes me. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Today's combo:

Dark grey steel.




























Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



> Today's combo:
> 
> Dark grey steel.


 Very good looking band for SS Octopus! But is there are any steel band with lugs cover option (like at factory native steel bands)?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



DigVic said:


> Very good looking band for SS Octopus! But is there are any steel band with lugs cover option (like at factory native steel bands)?


That could get pretty expensive, I think it'd have to be its own project. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Today's combo:
> 
> Dark grey steel.
> 
> ...


SS looks good too! i want one as well!!!!!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Quick strap change this afternoon:



















Maratac Zulu. Definitely my favourite so far. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

The Maratac Zulu fits perfect! It's a bomb!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Quick strap change this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a winner right there. :-!

I've this version on a Seiko Monster which would also work great.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I think the Armida A1 bracelet would look sweet. Also, a black leather strap with white stitching would be the best combo for the ss with black dial.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Another steel this evening. I put the dark steel on my Magrette, works with the charcoal bezel. This is perfect on the Octopus.




























Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I think your pics on the bracelet which I might add is stunning will give Nadim the motivation to produces his own complete with end links. Totally changes the look in my opinion.

You know this is one very good looking watch, Nadim really should give himself a pat on the back because unique designs which look this good are few and far between.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Do people get shipping notifications? I've had nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Where did you buy that steel bracelet? I've got an ss black on the way soon and that bracelet is a great match


----------



## collmehank (Dec 21, 2013)

Well damn, showed up very late to this party. If anyone is willing to part with their blue/bronze please let me know


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

indecisive said:


> ^ Where did you buy that steel bracelet? I've got an ss black on the way soon and that bracelet is a great match


eBay item : 301210759382

Super cheap, too. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> eBay item : 301210759382
> 
> Super cheap, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Thanks. Now I remember you sharing this a fair few pages ago. I should be ordering one this evening. I'd like to pick up a grey NATO from cheapestnatostraps too but I think I'll wait until the watch arrives then order that one.

Thanks for sharing so many photos by the way!


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks great on that steel bracelet, Synaptyx - and the Maratac. Glad I ordered a steel with black dial - it's my favourite look. Also have a bronze brown coming - am not sure how I am going to be with that. A bunch of the images show the dial looking darker but the most recent ones look almost milky. That blue bronze up-thread really looks great. Think my 7.5-inch wrist is going to be too much for the leather strap, sadly. There's no doubt about the case shape - it's a brutal architecture. I've ordered an 8-inch wrist just to keep up with it.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Wow, and at a significant mark-up. If anyone wants an Octopus with a WELL stretched strap (judging from pic 1 and 3), hit up F29! 33.3% markup and not even free shipping?? Come on!

Edited: And it apparently sold. God bless capitalism.



core attitude said:


> And you are a man of your word, GLWS. Here is the first one to hit f29 if anyone was caught out in the cold and not able to pick up a Bronze / Black.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw that. Quite ballsy if you ask me.

To each his own. Someone was asking $1500 for a Puck. LOL!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Bronze/Blue #39 got in yesterday.









Time to hit up some of my favorite strap makers!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

The blue looks very nice, I cannot wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Still awaiting mine, but am getting a little concerned at the apparently quite short length of the strap.
Can someone measure theirs for me please, my wrists hit about 7.75in )196mm)

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Stupid question but I thought I'd ask........ Has anyone been in contact with Nadim?Has he received the second batch yet?

I really like the custom rubber strap. What a great touch!
After seeing it a while back, I've had no real desire to grab other straps for it.
I hope it's not too short but I figure with my ~7.5" wrist I should be good.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Wow looks good.. How did i miss this one. 

Sent from my Redmi


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

a bit concerned about crystal glare in pics but to judge would really need a second diver from the same photo shoot to compare


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

jjolly said:


> OK. I'll say it. Surely someone that doesn't have 7.5 wrists has gotten theirs!!?!??


6.25" Wrist









I feel it sits rather comfortably.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

nisse said:


> a bit concerned about crystal glare in pics but to judge would really need a second diver from the same photo shoot to compare


The glare does seem to make it difficult to capture good pictures but as far as readability is concerned it does not affect it.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I was able to score a rarely used 24mm PVD mesh strap from our local forum!!! I think it would be great for my bronze/black piece (second batch)!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Didimus said:


> 6.25" Wrist. I feel it sits rather comfortably.


Thanks for the pic on a smaller wrist. Mine is 6.75" and I've been worried it may be too big after seeing all of the other user pics on larger wrists. I think I'll be okay. Still waiting for my bronze/green to show up.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

Blue bird said:


> I hope it's not too short but I figure with my ~7.5" wrist I should be good.


You should be fine. I am the same size and the rubber is perfect.


----------



## krpster (Jan 11, 2009)

synaptyx said:


> Another steel this evening. I put the dark steel on my Magrette, works with the charcoal bezel. This is perfect on the Octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm waiting for my steel / green Octopus. I appreciate the photos and comments. 

I'm thinking about a NATO strap for mine. Any insight or review of the leather strap that comes with it would be helpful. Also, how does the green dial look? Thanks.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

DTMwatch3 said:


> I'm waiting for my steel / green Octopus. I appreciate the photos and comments.
> 
> I'm thinking about a NATO strap for mine. Any insight or review of the leather strap that comes with it would be helpful. Also, how does the green dial look? Thanks.


I'm going to be brutally honest and say I personally don't rate the supplied leather. The colour is not to my taste. It's not long enough really for 7.25" and up. It might look better vintaged up.  The buckle, however is a beauty and will be going on my custom strap. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest and say I personally don't rate the supplied leather. The colour is not to my taste. It's not long enough really for 7.25" and up. It might look better vintaged up.  The buckle, however is a beauty and will be going on my custom strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


The reality is that enthusiasts like ourselves almost always replace the OEM straps with something of our own choosing so even if the strap was a cracker the chances are it would end up in the drawer. To me changing the strap is part of the fun and in fact I regularly swap out straps on the same watch over the course of a week as a strap can change the overall appearance as your pics have shown.

Now ow the rubber strap is a difference story, it looks brilliant as do the buckles which look to be top notch, the fact that Nadim has thrown in two bronze buckles with each watch is fantastic for us that are into the whole strap swapping.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The reality is that enthusiasts like ourselves almost always replace the OEM straps with something of our own choosing so even if the strap was a cracker the chances are it would end up in the drawer. To me changing the strap is part of the fun and in fact I regularly swap out straps on the same watch over the course of a week as a strap can change the overall appearance as your pics have shown.


Absolutely, matey. 


> Now ow the rubber strap is a difference story, it looks brilliant as do the buckles which look to be top notch, the fact that Nadim has thrown in two bronze buckles with each watch is fantastic for us that are into the whole strap swapping.


Agreed. The rubber strap is really nice. Comfy and doesn't stick to itself when you put it on. It totally kicks the arse off my Magrette rubber strap. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can someone tell me the length on the leather strap please

Chris


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Long end is 110mm / 4 15/16th"
Short end is 95mm / 3 3/4" including buckle. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Long end is 110mm / 4 15/16th"
> Short end is 95mm / 3 3/4" including buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


It sounds to be only 5mm shorter than a regular strap which is 115/75 without buckle.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep short end is 75mm / 2 7/8"

It does go around my wrist ok, but the tail is shorter than I prefer. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I suspect it's going to be a touch too short for my 7.75in wrist then 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> I suspect it's going to be a touch too short for my 7.75in wrist then
> 
> Chris


I'm 7.75" and when buying a strap my bare minimum requirement is 125/75.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds about right, i can scrap by with a 115/80 ,just. 
Looks like i'd better get strap hunting then 

Chris


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

The rubber strap is really nice, plenty of length and topped off with a wonderful bronze buckle!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Sounds about right, i can scrap by with a 115/80 ,just.
> Looks like i'd better get strap hunting then
> 
> Chris


Whats is it you've ordered?


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

DTMwatch3 said:


> I'm waiting for my steel / green Octopus. I appreciate the photos and comments.
> 
> I'm thinking about a NATO strap for mine. Any insight or review of the leather strap that comes with it would be helpful. Also, how does the green dial look? Thanks.


I don't think any green dials have hit the street yet. I'm really curious too.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nothing yet, just going on past experience. Had a C&B strap recently that measures up at 115/80, wearable but not much left to tuck into the keeper.
It never occured to me the strap on this would be that short, esp as the rubber seems to be much longer.
Looks like my watch is in the second batch so i'll have some time to source a nice strap  before it arrives and spends a week in customs.

Chris


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything recently regarding the 2nd batch? At this rate I'm wondering if I'll get my watch and all straps before the end of the summer! Kind of wishing I'd used the money for the Cobra de Calibre instead.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

jmburgess said:


> Has anyone heard anything recently regarding the 2nd batch? At this rate I'm wondering if I'll get my watch and all straps before the end of the summer! Kind of wishing I'd used the money for the Cobra de Calibre instead.


Relax, you will get it soon!


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Says the guy with his watch! "Soon" has become a very relative term in this process.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Patience Nadim posted this about a week ago.

- The rest of the watches are now completed and will be shipped to me this coming week. I will try not to be too optimistic in expecting to receive them the following week.

My guess is they are in Customs by now. I don't think you will get a blow by blow report on the second shipment, too many things totally out of Makara's control happen and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Thanks for the pic on a smaller wrist. Mine is 6.75" and I've been worried it may be too big after seeing all of the other user pics on larger wrists. I think I'll be okay. Still waiting for my bronze/green to show up.


Yeah. Thanks. I was hoping it would wear about like a Panarai and looks like it does


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Isn't the watch supposed to come with more than one strap? Mine only came withi a leather one... Nice watch though:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Rentacop said:


> Isn't the watch supposed to come with more than one strap? Mine only came withi a leather one... Nice watch though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some loose play there in the lugs makes it look like the leather strap is too small for the lug size.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

|>


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

bomba said:


> Some loose play there in the lugs makes it look like the leather strap is too small for the lug size.


Yeah, I just got it today. I've got a black Zulu with bronze hardware from natostrapco waiting to put on this bad boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

bomba said:


> Some loose play there in the lugs makes it look like the leather strap is too small for the lug size.


Yeah, I just got it today. I've got a black Zulu with bronze hardware from natostrapco waiting to put on this bad boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Isn't the watch supposed to come with more than one strap? Mine only came withi a leather one... Nice watch though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but they didn't all come in. Nadim will separately send it to you. Check the thread about 10 days back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone knows if Nadim is still allive?

Wrote him to mails and got no answer.

Martin


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

oh brave new world how long do we wait for answers on emails before declaring someone dead


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe he is too busy QAing the second batch!


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

My Bronze/Black arrived 2day in Germany. So am happy!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

DMI007 said:


> My Bronze/Black arrived 2day in Germany. So am happy!
> 
> View attachment 1525993
> 
> ...


Awesome combination...


----------



## Karlosek (Feb 22, 2013)

I got my Blue/Bronze yesterday.

I must confess I had it on my wrist yesterday afternoon and today I am back to my Crepas Cayman. Leather strap is too short for my wrist. I switched to the rubber one. That is long enough and very comfy. I love the buckles and the fact rubber strap has steel tubes for lugs. That is very nice attention to detail. The bronze buckles probably are what i like the most on the watch. But I cannot keep watch only because I like the strap buckle.

I may be selling my Octopus in few days. The thing that bothers me the most is the bezel play. Please, do not take me wrong. It does not move freely but it can be swung back easily 1 and half minute and I cannot stand it. Must be the perfectionist inside me and the fact that bezel on my Crepas is dead tight and shows no play and I probably got used to it.

Over all, the Octopus is good watch for the money. Only I was probably too enthusiastic and just expected more.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

No doubt about it when you get the strap right the overall look is credible and I have to say @*DMI007 *has this combination just right. BRAVO. :-!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Karlosek said:


> I got my Blue/Bronze yesterday.
> 
> I must confess I had it on my wrist yesterday afternoon and today I am back to my Crepas Cayman. Leather strap is too short for my wrist. I switched to the rubber one. That is long enough and very comfy. I love the buckles and the fact rubber strap has steel tubes for lugs. That is very nice attention to detail. The bronze buckles probably are what i like the most on the watch. But I cannot keep watch only because I like the strap buckle.
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried to adjust the bezel spring to make it more precise and maybe a bit harder to turn?
I would think a new bezel spring would solve this issue at very little cost, I would be willing to buy one to make the bezel action better.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

DMI007 said:


> My Bronze/Black arrived 2day in Germany. So am happy!
> 
> View attachment 1525993
> 
> ...


Excelent strap!Where did you got it?


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

msl_laubo said:


> Anyone knows if Nadim is still allive?
> 
> Wrote him to mails and got no answer.
> 
> Martin





nisse said:


> oh brave new world how long do we wait for answers on emails before declaring someone dead





dpage said:


> Maybe he is too busy QAing the second batch!


I'm sorry, but when some says "please send me an email" as he did here one week ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...er-giveaway-thread-882685-49.html#post7912643

Then at a minimum, they should answer emails.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Rickyearl said:


> I'm sorry, but when some says "please send me an email" as he did here one week ago:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...er-giveaway-thread-882685-49.html#post7912643
> 
> Then at a minimum, they should answer emails.


Take a guess at how many e-mails he's needing to answer in addition to QC on the second batch of watches that probably came in in the last couple days. Be patient. Last e-mail I sent him took him a couple days to reply. It's just one man doing all of this and he's been very forthcoming on the progress of the watches as well as making a point to answer every e-mail and forum comment. It's a lot of work.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

DMI007 said:


> My Bronze/Black arrived 2day in Germany. So am happy!
> 
> View attachment 1525998
> 
> ...


I demand to know where you got this strap!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Didimus said:


> I demand to know where you got this strap!


Isn't it a Strap Monster custom ??

Chris


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Didimus said:


> Take a guess at how many e-mails he's needing to answer in addition to QC on the second batch of watches that probably came in in the last couple days. Be patient. Last e-mail I sent him took him a couple days to reply. It's just one man doing all of this and he's been very forthcoming on the progress of the watches as well as making a point to answer every e-mail and forum comment. It's a lot of work.


Oh, I have a rough idea, trust me.

My only point was that Nadim solicited emails, so msl_laubo is justified in wondering why he's gotten no response to his.


----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Here at Ebay
Strap/Armband, 24mm,braun,Ammo,Taucherhelm,Krake,Octopus für Diver,neu | eBay

Or a member at the German UhrForum


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, you are right.

Just wondering, he did not answer to My first Mail which i send a week ago.
i know him answering asap.

martin



Rickyearl said:


> Oh, I have a rough idea, trust me.
> 
> My only point was that Nadim solicited emails, so msl_laubo is justified in wondering why he's gotten no response to his.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Noah, ich bin neidisch.

warte auf meine.

Martin



DMI007 said:


> My Bronze/Black arrived 2day in Germany. So am happy!
> 
> View attachment 1525993
> 
> ...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

msl_laubo said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> Just wondering, he did not answer to My first Mail which i send a week ago.
> i know him answering asap.
> ...


Yes he will.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Approximately 3 weeks ago I had corespondence with Nadim on a difference watch case design but I must admit nothing since, like what has been said above being a one man band I reckon he's been swamped but don't doubt he will reply to every email/PM in due time.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)




----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

DMI007 said:


> Here at Ebay
> Strap/Armband, 24mm,braun,Ammo,Taucherhelm,Krake,Octopus für Diver,neu | eBay
> 
> Or a member at the German UhrForum


Anyone know of an easy way to translate this ebay link into english?


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

bambam650 said:


> Anyone know of an easy way to translate this ebay link into english?


https://translate.google.com/

*Google Translate is your friend. I use it A LOT!!! It's not the best, but it's better than most - you get the gist of it.*

----------
----------

Strap / bracelet, 24mm, brown, Ammo, diving helmet, octopus, Octopus for Diver, new

New without tags

I offer here a brand new unworn Ammo, Vintagestrap brown Echleder rare diving helmet / Octopus stamping.
Ideal for Divers or vintage watches
super beautiful embossing and more than rarely get, plus in unworn condition

Returns uninsured within Germany included, if desired by registered post for 3.50 €

Ideal for rugged watches such as Panerai Parnis Marina Militare, etc. have been created for X Mas.

This is a handmade bracelet with a continuous ridge width of 24 mm.

The band is about 3mm thick and is very comfortable.
a matt brushed pre V buckle is mounted and included.
It can be any normal Schraubschliessen for 24mm tapes are used.

These are handcrafted leather. The tape is sewn through complete, stable and complicated with strong yarn.
The bracelet has a beautiful dark brown color.
approximately 130/75 mm
The length of the clasp part is around 75 mm, that of the long part into about 130mm.

The hole part is provided with four holes to make it fit on most wrists.

The band has 2 free keeper for flexible ambush a narrow and a broad slotted / hole in Ammo Style.

The leather is sturdy and durable.

It has not been worn!

Since I am a private seller, no warranty, guarantee or redemption

----------
----------

Strap/Armband, 24mm,braun,Ammo,Taucherhelm,Krake,Octopus für Diver,neu

Neu ohne Etikett

Ich biete hier ein nagelneues ungetragenes Ammo,Vintagestrap aus braunem Echleder mit seltener Taucherhelm/Octopus Prägung an.
Ideal für Diver oder Vintage Uhren
super schöne Prägung und mehr als selten zu bekommen,dazu noch in ungetragenem Zustand

Versandkosten unversichert innerhalb Deutschland inclusive,auf Wunsch als Einschreiben für 3,50 Euro

Ideal für große robuste Uhren wie z.b. Panerai,Parnis,Marina Militare etc. die für die X Mas geschaffen wurden.

Es handelt sich um ein handgefertigtes Armband mit einer durchgehenden Stegbreite von 24 mm.

Das Band ist ca. 3mm dick und trägt sich sehr angenehm.
eine matt gebürstete pre V Schliesse ist montiert und gehört zum Lieferumfang.
Es können jegliche normalen Schraubschliessen für 24mm Bänder verwendet werden.

Es handelt sich um handgearbeitetes Leder. Das Band ist mit starkem, Garn komplett, stabil und kompliziert durchgenäht.
Das Armband besitzt einen schönen dunklen braunen Farbton.
ca. 130/75 mm 
Die Länge des Schließenteils beträgt ca.75 mm, die des langen Teiles in etwa 130mm.

Das Lochteil ist mit 4 Löchern versehen, damit passt es an die meisten Handgelenke.

Das Band besitzt 2 freie Keeper für den flexiblen Hinterhalt einen schmalen und einen breiten mit Schlitz/Loch im Ammo Style.

Das Leder ist robust und widerstandsfähig.

Es wurde nicht getragen!!!

Da ich Privatanbieter bin,keine Garantie,Gewährleistung oder Rücknahme


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

As I wait for mine, how are those of you with the Octopus finding the quality of the watch itself? Besides the less than tight bezel, how well is it built and finished? How does Makara compare to other divers in the price range? Thanks for your insights.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

DTMwatch3 said:


> As I wait for mine, how are those of you with the Octopus finding the quality of the watch itself? Besides the less than tight bezel, how well is it built and finished? How does Makara compare to other divers in the price range? Thanks for your insights.


I have a Brown Bronze and find it is overall very nice, the bezel is looser and less precise than I like. It is keeping near perfect time over the past 5 days the leather band is a bit short for some and I really like the rubber strap and bronze buckles.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I really...REALLY...like the bronze/blue combo. I have a bronze/black in the "2nd batch" and I just hope I don't have remorse with the selection I've made. Decisions...decisions!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

pcirelli said:


> I really...REALLY...like the bronze/blue combo. I have a bronze/black in the "2nd batch" and I just hope I don't have remorse with the selection I've made. Decisions...decisions!


I am waiting on my blue/bronze in the second batch so if I will have any remorse we can switch


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

The wait for the 2nd batch is torture!
All these pics are making it so tough. Hopefully we get some news shortly.....


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Received the Brown Bronze, the leather strap looks nice / vintage, the buckle is cool.

The Leather strap a bit hard to wear on.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

no posted pics of the bronze green yet? can't wait for mine.


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I received an email from Nadim yesterday. He said my watch would ship in 1 - 2 weeks.. I hope that this info helps.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope mine's going out the same time too then 

Chris


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

chirs1211 said:


> Hope mine's going out the same time too then
> 
> Chris


My guess is that will be when the remainder of them are shipped.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

pcirelli said:


> I really...REALLY...like the bronze/blue combo. I have a bronze/black in the "2nd batch" and I just hope I don't have remorse with the selection I've made. Decisions...decisions!


Same here. I'm hoping my bronze/green is every bit as beautiful as the bronze/blue. I have not seen any forum member pics of the bronze/green combo yet.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Got one of my two watches today! Thanks Nadim, it looks great. Im so happy I have been part of this journey. So without further ado I will let the pictures talk for themselves.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nydde said:


> Got one of my two watches today! Thanks Nadim, it looks great. Im so happy I have been part of this journey. So without further ado I will let the pictures talk for themselves.


Best shots yet

what are them pretty pieces of metal? Don't know why but I want one


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

SS blue 05 on zulu...


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Best shots yet
> 
> what are them pretty pieces of metal? Don't know why but I want one


Thanks alot Monkeynuts, I will get some more pictures up when the Green/Bronze lands. I would want to say that the metal parts are from some cool mec armor suit but they just scraps from work.
They are parts from inside of a hugh sand blaster that we need to change from time to time. I took some home cos I thought they looked cool. Girlfriend hates them lol


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

nydde said:


> Got one of my two watches today! Thanks Nadim, it looks great. Im so happy I have been part of this journey. So without further ado I will let the pictures talk for themselves.


Those are simply awesome....don't know when am gonna receive mine..on a lighter note were those snaps filtered


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Those are simply awesome....don't know when am gonna receive mine..on a lighter note were those snaps filtered


Thanks Nair, if the snaps were filtered, I have no idea what that means but English is my second language  Im guesstimating thats a phone picture thing?
The photos were taken with an DSLR/raw and processed in lightroom


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nydde said:


> Thanks alot Monkeynuts, I will get some more pictures up when the Green/Bronze lands. I would want to say that the metal parts are from some cool mec armor suit but they just scraps from work.
> They are parts from inside of a hugh sand blaster that we need to change from time to time. I took some home cos I thought they looked cool. Girlfriend hates them lol


I guess it must be a man thing I can imagine the same reponse from the wife, that second one looks great I love the texture is that a result of the sand blasting causing wear on the metal?

anyway I think you should listen to you girlfriend and get rid of it I'll take it off your hands


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I guess it must be a man thing I can imagine the same reponse from the wife, that second one looks great I love the texture is that a result of the sand blasting causing wear on the metal?
> 
> anyway I think you should listen to you girlfriend and get rid of it I'll take it off your hands


Hehe yea its the sand wearing it down over time, I have like 5 of them, I just found out how to strike it big on the net lol send me a PM and ill send you one


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

My bronze/brown has been stuck in customs for a week now


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

farlig said:


> My bronze/brown has been stuck in customs for a week now


Mine was aswell but it worked out, good luck!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The last pics are truly awesome, especially that bronze/brown. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Luminated glad to share, im one of the lucky ones that got mine early


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

DTMwatch3 said:


> I received an email from Nadim yesterday. He said my watch would ship in 1 - 2 weeks.. I hope that this info helps.


Great news!
The more pics that get posted, the tougher the wait..........


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

What im now waiting for is the first to chrome polish the SS from flat to Mirror.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aquaaiea said:


> What im now waiting for is the first to chrome polish the SS from flat to Mirror.


But after two weeks of wear it will be brushed again.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a Bronze / Black going for $425 OBO on that other popular forum if anyone is looking to pick on up.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't think I'd care, but it's pretty annoying seeing the new ones and still not hearing anything about mine.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I didn't think I'd care, but it's pretty annoying seeing the new ones and still not hearing anything about mine.


Could not agree more. The very simple update would be great( I know I know,he is busy with QC and shipping),but I do not need an extended "forecast",just simply couple of lines like "the second batch is in customs" or on the way,that is all!That is all what I am asking for.It could be bulk emailed or it could be posted here and believe me it only takes two minutes of Nadim's precious time.I must say that I seriously will have second thoughts about buying from this company again.Nadim really needs to work on his customer relations.Common, the company which basically relays on the "word of mouth" needs to be more proficient when dealing with customers,and mind you customers who not paid a deposit but paid in full for the product and simply want a reassuring posting regarding whereabouts of their purchase.Believe me,it is NOT that much we asking of him.


----------



## Pizzadog (Apr 21, 2014)

taramuh said:


> Could not agree more. The very simple update would be great( I know I know,he is busy with QC and shipping),but I do not need an extended "forecast",just simply couple of lines like "the second batch is in customs" or on the way,that is all!That is all what I am asking for.It could be bulk emailed or it could be posted here and believe me it only takes two minutes of Nadim's precious time.I must say that I seriously will have second thoughts about buying from this company again.Nadim really needs to work on his customer relations.Common, the company which basically relays on the "word of mouth" needs to be more proficient when dealing with customers,and mind you customers who not paid a deposit but paid in full for the product and simply want a reassuring posting regarding whereabouts of their purchase.Believe me,it is NOT that much we asking of him.


Definitely agree with the above posters. I also am really not a fan of all the white-knighting that goes on in here every time someone makes a simple request for their order status and we get attacked with nonsense about how Nadim is just one guy handling this whole process - It's VERY EASY to send a mass order status update and ambiguity around order status creates a poor customer experience and leaves people with low levels of satisfaction. This is coming from a place of love, as I am a huge fan of Nadim's designs, he'll definitely want to be more high touch at this stage of the process moving forward though -- it's not a scalable model.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pizzadog said:


> Definitely agree with the above posters. I also am really not a fan of all the white-knighting that goes on in here every time someone makes a simple request for their order status and we get attacked with nonsense about how Nadim is just one guy handling this whole process - It's VERY EASY to send a mass order status update and ambiguity around order status creates a poor customer experience and leaves people with low levels of satisfaction. This is coming from a place of love, as I am a huge fan of Nadim's designs, he'll definitely want to be more high touch at this stage of the process moving forward though -- it's not a scalable model.


I have to assume that he doesn't know what's going on with the second batch. We heard update after update for months and now it drops off. Maybe another ship sunk making it's way from China. Who knows.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Nooooooooo!!!! No sinking ships please!!! I was able to get this already even without the watch to pair it with (black/bronze/date):


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wore the bronze brown for 2 days now, can see patina..... so far so good, love the bronze buckle.... but hate the leather strap, very hard to strap on and off.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Another week is behind and still no news


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates. I assumed the bits of updates that were relayed by those who emailed me directly were enough, but I guess I was wrong. Unfortunately, sending a mass email update is not as easy as it seems. The reason is everyone is not in the same situation, and sorting and dividing the email list into sub-lists would be very time-consuming. Also, when sending mass emails, there are always a lot of people who never receive the email because it is filtered as spam. I prefer to rely on public channels for updates, or if you want to ask about your specific order, you can always email me. I usually reply within 24h or if I'm particularly busy, within 48h. 

The 2nd batch is indeed incoming and I will proceed the same way I did with the first batch: sort through the boxes, inventory, QC, print shipping labels (at which time you'll receive an email notification with tracking number), pack, and drop off at the post office.

This 2nd batch is a little more complicated because I have to keep track of who had partial shipment, and then there is the strap situation where some received only the leather strap so I have to keep track of that too. That's what I'm preparing now while waiting for the 2nd shipment delivery.

Talking about straps, I read the comments about the leather strap being on the short side. I actually went with a standard length, but I guess I should have gone with a longer size. Those who think the leather strap is too short, do you find the rubber strap to be a good size? Those who find the leather strap fine, do you think the rubber strap is too long? I'm just trying to figure out if there is a consensus about strap length, or if it's 50/50. It will help for future projects.

Thanks for the feedback everyone, good or bad, it is always appreciated and always helpful in improving whatever is lacking. 

And of course, thanks for sharing pictures! There are some great shots, and amazing straps! Keep them coming


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Nadim for taking the time to update and explain the difficulty on mass e-mailing and the complicity on dealing with not only those that are waiting but those that are waiting additional watches, a strap and everything in between.

Regarding strap length maybe on future project to offer the ability to click strap length at time of placing order.:think:


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Regarding strap length maybe on future project to offer the ability to click strap length at time of placing order.:think:


That's what I was thinking, but it would make things complicated on the fulfillment side. It's still an option, but if it's possible to make everyone happy with a single strap length, then that would be an ideal solution!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> That's what I was thinking, but it would make things complicated on the fulfillment side. It's still an option, but if it's possible to make everyone happy with a single strap length, then that would be an ideal solution!


In that case I reckon 80/125 with one fixed and one floating keeper would cover 95% of people.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Makara said:


> That's what I was thinking, but it would make things complicated on the fulfillment side. It's still an option, but if it's possible to make everyone happy with a single strap length, then that would be an ideal solution!


There is no ideal solution on the strap length.I usually go with the standard length but most of the times I am in between the holes.You can't satisfy everyone with the length of strap.
Besides this I must say that even if a mass emails are the trouble,you can always post a quick update on the progress of the second batch(where it is,did it arrive,went through customs,arrived to you,going through QC, e.c.) right here on the forum and then same two lines on your FB,and THAT would be appreciated.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Regarding strap length, i think go with slightly longer. 125/80 is a good compromise 
After all a longer strap will actually be useable by those with smaller wrists, a shorter one will be useless to those with larger

Chris


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> In that case I reckon 80/125 with one fixed and one floating keeper would cover 95% of people.


+2
I would be in the other 5% though since I have 7.75in wrists... But regular length would have been the most logical if going for 1 stap size and I already expected this... So no worries from my end.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

I, for one, am quite happy with both straps. I feel that longer leather straps are more unwieldy than a long rubber strap which tends to be softer and more pliable. Of course having the ability to offer a longer strap option would be great for those with larger wrist sizes but this might not be feasible. I have 6.5" wrists (I think) so standard sizes fit me very well so I may be a bit biased but I can live with 125/80 too, it maybe shifts one hole. It'd be a good compromise for future endeavors but I think much longer would be an ill advised move.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> +2
> I would be in the other 5% though since I have 7.75in wrists... But regular length would have been the most logical if going for 1 stap size and I already expected this... So no worries from my end.


I'm actually between 7.75" and 8" depending on the heat and 80/125 fits me fine. 7.75" equals 195mm so 80/125 along with a 50-52mm lug to lug means a 2" overlap which is perfect.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't find it when I read back thru the thread, but is it just the rubber and leather we get or is there another one coming or is it just the two- can't remember


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Can't find it when I read back thru the thread, but is it just the rubber and leather we get or is there another one coming or is it just the two- can't remember


There is a third surprise strap that we will be receiving with this watch. I had the same thought and Nadim confirmed for me in an e-mail.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Hi Nadim-

What's the explanation for the significant time difference between the two "batches"? Production time on the replacement bezels? Shipping time? Just wondering what's driving the calendar here.

Thanks for bringing up the straps. What's the factor behind who gets a leather strap, rubber strap, or both (or all three, I guess)? I would have thought with a 6+ month delay on the original shipping date, that would leave plenty of time to source straps. Can you fill us in more on the expected timeline to source and ship the additional straps? Why are these also delayed?

Lastly, you mentioned some time ago having final bronze production models tested to ensure they were in fact CuSn8. I apologize if I missed it in this long thread, but what were the results of this test?

I hope this post doesn't come across as argumentative, that's certainly not my intention. I fall between genuine curiosity in how running a micro brand works, including the various difficulties in running a project of this scope, and disappointment in the multiple delays, incomplete shipments (not incomplete orders), and decreasing lack of information and updates to an information-starved 2nd batch of buyers.

-Justin



Nadim said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates. I assumed the bits of updates that were relayed by those who emailed me directly were enough, but I guess I was wrong. Unfortunately, sending a mass email update is not as easy as it seems. The reason is everyone is not in the same situation, and sorting and dividing the email list into sub-lists would be very time-consuming. Also, when sending mass emails, there are always a lot of people who never receive the email because it is filtered as spam. I prefer to rely on public channels for updates, or if you want to ask about your specific order, you can always email me. I usually reply within 24h or if I'm particularly busy, within 48h.
> 
> The 2nd batch is indeed incoming and I will proceed the same way I did with the first batch: sort through the boxes, inventory, QC, print shipping labels (at which time you'll receive an email notification with tracking number), pack, and drop off at the post office.
> 
> ...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

For the twitchy 2nd batchers.....


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I'm tired of being told to be patient. I have been patient. My money has been with Nadim for more than 10 months. I've waited through an expected Christmas delivery date, an expected February delivery date, a bezel re-fit that was supposed to take 2 months and has taken 4, and ever decreasing information along the way. My patience is simply wearing thin. I'm hopeful the end product will be worth it all.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I'm actually between 7.75" and 8" depending on the heat and 80/125 fits me fine. 7.75" equals 195mm so 80/125 along with a 50-52mm lug to lug means a 2" overlap which is perfect.


Yeah but normally I use a 190/140 or 185/145 strap since I want the end of the strap to be longer, resting at the outer side of my arm... Personal preference


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> Yeah but normally I use a 190/140 or 185/145 strap since I want the end of the strap to be longer, resting at the outer side of my arm... Personal preference


Of course that's a personal preference in which case no OEM strap would accommodate this but bases purely on size of wrist a 125/80 will cover the vast majority of people after which point they can make the decision to replace or stick with the original.


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

It has been a long wait. I'm a second batcherler myself, so I feel your pain. I remember at the time I ordered, which was quite early on in the process, some one posting that they hoped it would not be like such-and-such an experience they had previously had buying a bronzo from a startup micro-brand. I think this has probably been just like that person's experience. From my own point of view, getting a unique bronze watch case with a quality movement at under 400 will make it worth the wait. I went with a black SS as well because you can never go wrong with the classic look, the case is cool enough to be worth having 2 of, and the price was simply too good to resist. $275 or something - for a case no one else will have, a good movement and sapphire everything. The wait has been long. Would I do it again another time with another startup micro-brand? If the quality of the Octopi measures up to the images folks have posted, most definitely. People are entitled to have a grump but I think the hard yards have probably been done.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> I'm tired of being told to be patient. I have been patient. My money has been with Nadim for more than 10 months. I've waited through an expected Christmas delivery date, an expected February delivery date, a bezel re-fit that was supposed to take 2 months and has taken 4, and ever decreasing information along the way. My patience is simply wearing thin. I'm hopeful the end product will be worth it all.


It's unfortunate that some enter into this type of thing without the knowledge of what to expect, pre-orders usually take longer than expected regardless of whether it's a new start up brand like here or an established one, the sweeter is the price you pay for your patience.

I know this isn't the kind of answer you were expecting but it's the one that truthful.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd definately be happy with 125/80. I fear, once it arrives, the stock leather is going to remain on the watch for all of 10 seconds before deciding it's too short and swapping it.
And that's a shame really, committing it to the watch box forever, as it looks like a decent enough strap. Just seems like a waste for the sake of an extra 15mm or so.

Chris


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Luminated said:


> It's unfortunate that some enter into this type of thing without the knowledge of what to expect, pre-orders usually take longer than expected regardless of whether it's a new start up brand like here or an established one, the sweeter is the price you pay for your patience.
> 
> I know this isn't the kind of answer you were expecting but it's the one that truthful.


I don't think it's wise to paint with that same broad brush here, and even if it's true, what he is referring to is at least partially repairable.

Also, don't read this as a rant at you in particular! It's not, I promise.

Lots of preorders take extra time, sure, but in this case there's obviously a high amount of different things to keep track of and he is correct that the amount of disseminated information is decreasing sharply over time. I understand the possible reasons for this, but a lot of the white-knighting he complained about (rightfully so) generally seems to suggest what Nadim is doing is a Herculean, God-like task and to criticize is sin. It's a big undertaking with a lot of responsibility, and is very difficult to do correctly, but I echo the calls for more frequent communication. Lots of regular jobs require this amount of complicated project management, so it's wise to take constructive criticism at face value. I can wait, but I like to know why I'm waiting and it honestly isn't the world's biggest imposition to ask for that update.

For example, when he said 2nd batch watches would ship to him "next week", and then didn't follow up on that for quite some time, I understand people want to know what's up. I'm super happy I took part in this and the watch seems fabulous, but being patronizing is actually one of the most incredibly damaging things you can do to someone just starting up. Unless Nadim had some sort of bizarre accidental inspiration, this seems to be the first of many wonderful offerings from Makara so identifying through open communications about issues what steps of supply chain seem to be causing untimely delays provides an invaluable resource not only for Nadim but others hoping to follow in his footsteps.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> I don't think it's wise to paint with that same broad brush here, and even if it's true, what he is referring to is at least partially repairable.
> 
> Also, don't read this as a rant at you in particular! It's not, I promise.
> 
> ...


I've spoken to Nadim only the other day and yeah it appears he has given himself a monumental task which hasn't been made easier by the fact that they only had part of the shipment was ready with only part of the straps, ideally waiting until everything is ready to send to customers would have been the easiest solution for him but he obviously wanted to get the ball rolling so took what was ready.

If you look over the whole project Nadim has been super open and forthcoming with how things have been progressing and it's only since he has received the watches and tried to whole labor intensive part of QC, labelled, shipped, etc that this part has ground to a halt. Frankly I don't envy his task and doing all of that plus meet the daily requirements of keeping everyone informed but he is doing it admittedly less frequent than before.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Im one of the lucky ones that got one of my watches last week. But I have one question, the rubber strap has a metal tube in it. I usually dont use them with springbars cos they tend to be a hassel to get off (impossible) the watch. Any one tried? Or is it best to remove the tubes?


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

nydde said:


> Im one of the lucky ones that got one of my watches last week. But I have one question, the rubber strap has a metal tube in it. I usually dont use them with springbars cos they tend to be a hassel to get off (impossible) the watch. Any one tried? Or is it best to remove the tubes?


I've removed mine without any real hassle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nydde said:


> Im one of the lucky ones that got one of my watches last week. But I have one question, the rubber strap has a metal tube in it. I usually dont use them with springbars cos they tend to be a hassel to get off (impossible) the watch. Any one tried? Or is it best to remove the tubes?


If the tube is right to the outer edge of the strap on both sides I'd remove it for sure.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

You could also shorten it a bit to make removal easier.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I admit this is my first micro brand pre-order and for that reason, I waited a while before ordering. I thoroughly researched previous pre-order threads and had a pretty good idea of what to expect. It was that early communication and information that was what made me pull the trigger. I do have the knowledge of what to expect and took dates and timelines with a grain of salt. I've heard all the stories about those "other" pre-orders that went bad. I know that at the end of this I'll have a great watch and at a great price. So for that reason I'm still excited about the project, but the timing and lack of updates, even if just to say "the watches are in transit and tracking shows they'll be here the week of XX", are starting to sour my view of the brand and the whole process. Sorry to be blunt, but that's also truthful.

I don't think it's fair to misconstrue my frustration over the timing and lack of information as my not having the knowledge of what to expect. Go back to page 1, the first targeted delivery date was early December. I knew what to expect, so I was hopeful we'd have our watches by February, which is building in a pretty reasonable expectation for unforeseen delays, etc. Maybe I'm just not cut out for pre-orders because I expect the timeline not to exceed 200% of the original estimate. Also, I get Nadim has undertaken a "monumental task", but it would appear he's bitten off more than he can chew and while we can't do anything about that at the moment, I think it's perfectly reasonable to express some level of frustration with this fact.

I know this isn't the kind of statement you want to hear, but it too is truthful.



Luminated said:


> It's unfortunate that some enter into this type of thing without the knowledge of what to expect, pre-orders usually take longer than expected regardless of whether it's a new start up brand like here or an established one, the sweeter is the price you pay for your patience.
> 
> I know this isn't the kind of answer you were expecting but it's the one that truthful.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> I admit this is my first micro brand pre-order and for that reason, I waited a while before ordering. I thoroughly researched previous pre-order threads and had a pretty good idea of what to expect. It was that early communication and information that was what made me pull the trigger. I do have the knowledge of what to expect and took dates and timelines with a grain of salt. I've heard all the stories about those "other" pre-orders that went bad. I know that at the end of this I'll have a great watch and at a great price. So for that reason I'm still excited about the project, but the timing and lack of updates, even if just to say "the watches are in transit and tracking shows they'll be here the week of XX", are starting to sour my view of the brand and the whole process. Sorry to be blunt, but that's also truthful.


Sure it's unfortunate that Nadim hasn't been updating as often as he did previously and I'm sure he wished he had the time to do it. Pre-orders regardless of the brand is a waiting game because you are at the mercy of the manufacturer and their timescales, they tell you one thing and do another, all you can do is keep pressing them for updates which might not be as regular as you or your customers want.



jmburgess said:


> I don't think it's fair to misconstrue my frustration over the timing and lack of information as my not having the knowledge of what to expect. Go back to page 1, the first targeted delivery date was early December. I knew what to expect, so I was hopeful we'd have our watches by February, which is building in a pretty reasonable expectation for unforeseen delays, etc. Maybe I'm just not cut out for pre-orders because I expect the timeline not to exceed 200% of the original estimate. Also, I get Nadim has undertaken a "monumental task", but it would appear he's bitten off more than he can chew and while we can't do anything about that at the moment, I think it's perfectly reasonable to express some level of frustration with this fact.
> 
> I know this isn't the kind of statement you want to hear, but it too is truthful.


Mate I fully understand your frustration and I wasn't trying to mock you in any way, all I was meaning it's the way they (pre-orders) are. The only thing to soften this blow is the fact that you are getting a product way beyond what you would normally pay and with a case design unlike any other.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Sure it's unfortunate that Nadim hasn't been updating as often as he did previously and I'm sure he wished he had the time to do it. Pre-orders regardless of the brand is a waiting game because you are at the mercy of the manufacturer and their timescales, they tell you one thing and do another, all you can do is keep pressing them for updates which might not be as regular as you or your customers want.
> 
> Mate I fully understand your frustration and I wasn't trying to mock you in any way, all I was meaning it's the way they (pre-orders) are. The only thing to soften this blow is the fact that you are getting a product way beyond what you would normally pay and with a case design unlike any other.


Not to mention he has added 2 straps and buckles to help ease the pain of the delays.

If you want a true horror story with basically no communications check out Stolas and Oliver watches, where many lost all their payments and received no watches.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I recognize and appreciate the effort and time Nadim is putting in and it's definitely not my intention to belittle him or suggest anything shady is going on. It doesn't help much that the straps and buckles meant to ease the pain of delays are themselves going to be delayed. It will all be worth it when I get my bronze/blue. Now I'm hoping it will be in the next 3-4 weeks because I've got a beach trip towards the end of July and I want to get some good natural patina going!



dpage said:


> Not to mention he has added 2 straps and buckles to help ease the pain of the delays.
> 
> If you want a true horror story with basically no communications check out Stolas and Oliver watches, where many lost all their payments and received no watches.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I think there is an excellent chance you will get the watch for your vacation!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> If the tube is right to the outer edge of the strap on both sides I'd remove it for sure.


It's really easy to remove with the tubes intact, the diameter is quite generous. You can dip the whole tip of a springbar tool into the tube whilst compressing the springbar.  I've had narrower tubes be a right PITA before, though.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

jmburgess said:


> I admit this is my first micro brand pre-order and for that reason, I waited a while before ordering. I thoroughly researched previous pre-order threads and had a pretty good idea of what to expect. It was that early communication and information that was what made me pull the trigger. I do have the knowledge of what to expect and took dates and timelines with a grain of salt. I've heard all the stories about those "other" pre-orders that went bad. I know that at the end of this I'll have a great watch and at a great price. So for that reason I'm still excited about the project, but the timing and lack of updates, even if just to say "the watches are in transit and tracking shows they'll be here the week of XX", are starting to sour my view of the brand and the whole process. Sorry to be blunt, but that's also truthful.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to misconstrue my frustration over the timing and lack of information as my not having the knowledge of what to expect. Go back to page 1, the first targeted delivery date was early December. I knew what to expect, so I was hopeful we'd have our watches by February, which is building in a pretty reasonable expectation for unforeseen delays, etc. Maybe I'm just not cut out for pre-orders because I expect the timeline not to exceed 200% of the original estimate. Also, I get Nadim has undertaken a "monumental task", but it would appear he's bitten off more than he can chew and while we can't do anything about that at the moment, I think it's perfectly reasonable to express some level of frustration with this fact.
> 
> I know this isn't the kind of statement you want to hear, but it too is truthful.


If it bothers you that much get a refund. I have been in this from the beginning and paid for my blue bronze last June. I am eager to get my serial number 1 on my wrist, and it will not be too much longer. I would rank this as pretty low on my list of frustrating life experiences. Relax and just enjoy some of the pictures others have posted. Our watches will show up and when they do I am sure we will enjoy them and this waiting will be forgotten.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> SS blue 05 on zulu...
> 
> View attachment 1527455


If you like nato straps here a couple of blue ones to compliment the dial.

Nato Watch Strap G10 Military Nylon Divers Grey/Blue (5B) 24mm 03NG24AB34

NATO G10 Watch Strap Military Nylon Divers (3 rings) Navy Blue 24mm 03NG24AA03


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I've spoken to Nadim only the other day and yeah it appears he has given himself a monumental task which hasn't been made easier by the fact that they only had part of the shipment was ready with only part of the straps, ideally waiting until everything is ready to send to customers would have been the easiest solution for him but he obviously wanted to get the ball rolling so took what was ready.
> 
> If you look over the whole project Nadim has been super open and forthcoming with how things have been progressing and it's only since he has received the watches and tried to whole labor intensive part of QC, labelled, shipped, etc that this part has ground to a halt. Frankly I don't envy his task and doing all of that plus meet the daily requirements of keeping everyone informed but he is doing it admittedly less frequent than before.


Listen up guys!I see that Nadim has time to speak to someone on the Skype or via personal emails but he does NOT have enough time to send a short update???That is BS a huge BS, and PLEASE,stop telling people to be patient.We ARE patient,we are waiting and waiting and waiting,and we are not asking TOO MUCH of him. If there is another setback just be a man enough and give us an update,we can wait longer but we craving some information.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

It hasnt even been a year since the first prototype was produced. I waited close to three (3) years for my pre order MKII Kingston. Give the guy a break. These type of after production fixes just take time. And all the complaining and updating in the world is not gonna change that.

Accept that it is going to take some time and move on. Remeber, these are not hamburgers that Nadim is selling. It takes time. It is not quite time for everyone to meet at the town square with the pitch forks and garden implements and torches.

Watches have been shipped. More will be shipped when Nadim receives them . There is nothing more he would luv to do than ship you your watch. You know what is happening with your watches. They are being corrected with the bezel issue. The factory will finish them ASAP with their production capabilities. Watch production does not involve daily updates from manufacturer to customer. More like every few weeks to once a month I would imagine. That is part of the problem with doing pre orders and why it is becoming less and less common. Just too many delays for the end user who is not aware of the process and potential if not inevitable delays in the process.



taramuh said:


> Listen up guys!I see that Nadim has time to speak to someone on the Skype or via personal emails but he does NOT have enough time to send a short update???That is BS a huge BS, and PLEASE,stop telling people to be patient.We ARE patient,we are waiting and waiting and waiting,and we are not asking TOO MUCH of him. If there is another setback just be a man enough and give us an update,we can wait longer but we craving some information.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taramuh said:


> If there is another setback just be a man enough and give us an update,we can wait longer but we craving some information.


If it has got to the point of you feeling that you need to call out someone's manhood... which for most includes their integrity, conviction, fortitude, etc, maybe it would just be best for you to save yourself any further angst and just step away. I know from personal experience with a pre-order I did several years ago that once a person has such ill feelings during a project, it can be difficult to appreciate the watch once it is delivered. And since you decided to publicly challenge him like that on the forum, you may also save yourself some of the backlash that almost surely is coming.

I can tell you from living a fair amount of life, his lack of communication, updates, or whatever it is you desire from him almost certainly isn't due to the fact that he isn't "man enough". I get that you are upset, and I respect that, but I would bet that the majority here, including other second batch people like myself, don't feel that that type of challenge is warranted at this point. Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

If there is another setback just be a man enough and give us an update,we can wait longer but we craving some information.[/QUOTE]

While its expected to get updates and which I think Nadim has done in the previous post, these kind of references could be avoided. Moreover he has already given an option for refund to those who wants to back off..


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Please help
Should I go with SS black or SS brown?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

martinz said:


> Please help
> Should I go with SS black or SS brown?


Mate, its all subjective, but I will go with SS black .


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

One thing I would say is that telling people shut up or refund is a useless comment. 

It is in Nadim's, and frankly, the community's best interest for all dissatisfaction to be openly voiced here. You don't need to rush to Nadim's defense, except in cases of someone saying something ridiculous. I just think if something is making people upset (delays are not making most of the people I've heard from upset, it's communication issues), it's your responsibility to be vocal about it. Everyone's already heard "just be patient" or "WELL FINE THEN GET A REFUND IF YOU AREN'T WORSHIPPING HIM AT A SHRINE".

Similarly, being upset purely at delays itself is stupid. However, I think there are some legitimate operational concerns it is in everyone's best interest to discuss openly with Nadim so that when he or other people make this same choice, they have a 100% uncensored transcript of the process and what happens to customers. 

If there's a factory to avoid, shipping procedures that seem to cause delays, even things to ask the manufacturer for in advance (tighter bezel springs, for example), there is literally nothing to be gained by shushing regular upset people. Tell the nutjobs crying for the gallows to be quiet, I guess, but they aren't interested in our opinions.

I wish Nadim nothing but the best, again, and I obviously am not canceling my order, but if everyone experiences the same delays and everyone gets mad, that's not a "fact of life", it's called a series of mistakes that people should be informed about in order to avoid them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I dont believe anyone is asking for deification of Nadim. But, if a delay is caused by a factory screw up and the watches have been sent back to the factory for reparations then why the continued harping and carrying on about communication? It has been communicated already many times.

Perhaps what many customers new to pre order pieces do not understand is that watch manufacture operations and processes occur at what many might consider a very slow pace. There are multiple reasons for this but it appears to be the norm and not the exception. So, when an occurrence like a bezel mistake occurs and the watches need to be shipped to the factory for complete bezel replacements and there are both bronze and SS bezels then it is going to be a time consuming operation. As Nadim has explained previously, it is almost as time consuming to produce the new bezels as it was to create the watches initially. Please correct me if I am misquoting the message which Nadim conveyed at the time.

Obviously, Nadim was given incorrect information about the time period involved in remedying the situation. Again, everything takes longer than expected in a watch manufacture process. Why? It just does and you can count on it. I do not think the manufacture intentionally gave Nadim an optimistic forecast on reparations but even the best estimates can be incorrect.

Also, lets understand that this is the FIRST watch which Nadim has produced from what I understand. If the watch had been manufactured properly the first time, everyone would already have their watches a month and a half ago. It is NOT the fault of Nadim that the factory did NOT produce the watches correctly. Perhaps with the experience he gained from his initial watch project will prevent future problems like this. That is the best results anyone can hope occurs from this delay.

To beset Nadim with every sort of question and prediction of completion of repairs and manufacture updates from the factory is unjustified at this point in time.

There are plenty of threads on WUS about pre orders and what can happen. I dont think this production has been particularly delinquent. As far as I can see Nadim had one error from the factory and is still under 1 years from prototype production. While Nadim may not have met his origiinal predicted release date; he has been very communicative throughout the process and has communicated many times throughout the process of the bezel repairs. There are only some many words that can be stated about a repair process at a factory that produces watches. In the end, they will be delivered when the products are finished.

This is part of the pre order circumstances that can occur ( and usually does in one way or another) and some folks just do NOT have the patience for it. Others do.

But, it is not the responsibility of Nadim to, more or less, "Hold your hand" or submit to every request for every sort of communication on a daily basis from the forum and pre order participants until he receives the watches from the manufacture. It is not. We are adults and should understand that when the watches are ready they will be delivered. Nadim has communicated this many times. It is NOT a case of Nadim NOT communicating. He has.



fatalelement said:


> One thing I would say is that telling people shut up or refund is a useless comment.
> 
> It is in Nadim's, and frankly, the community's best interest for all dissatisfaction to be openly voiced here. You don't need to rush to Nadim's defense, except in cases of someone saying something ridiculous. I just think if something is making people upset (delays are not making most of the people I've heard from upset, it's communication issues), it's your responsibility to be vocal about it. Everyone's already heard "just be patient" or "WELL FINE THEN GET A REFUND IF YOU AREN'T WORSHIPPING HIM AT A SHRINE".
> 
> ...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

The issues you're addressing aren't the things I was talking about. I know they're getting fixed for a bezel issue, and I never ever expressed confusion over that nor did I blame Nadim for any manufacturing delays.

There's a lot of things that make me wonder that I am personally interested in, that his more infrequent communications don't answer. Everyone knows the watches got sent back. I am interested in casual, perhaps weekly updates of what's up with the two batches of watches. One is sent out. Okay. The second one is coming. Cool. That's not what I had questions about. When did the second batch leave? No one knows. Where does the second batch happen to be? No one knows. I'm not constantly harping. The only reason I've showed up in this thread more than once is because when I did point out that I hadn't heard anything and was wondering what was up, several people jumped on me for voicing discomfort, offering myself and others the option of canceling our orders or shutting up, which is really obnoxious as a response.

Why did the second batch take longer? From most of the info I have gathered, he did not have both batches with him for QC. One was still at the factory. Considering it was almost a month for the first batch to end back up at the factory, what was happening with the second batch the whole time? I'm going to cut off the people who say "WELL THE FACTORY DOES OTHER STUFF" or "IT WAS PROBABLY X", because I don't care, because you aren't a factory or Nadim, and therefore are not really answering my question. I'm a curious person, and I generally like to know what's up with something I invest in, which is what we have all done. Considering the wealth of hugely time consuming and difficult projects out there that are fast paced and offer daily updates from people who also work a second job, I just think there should be some sort of dissemination standardization here, and Nadim clearly took something away from people voicing confusion, which is that he should be posting that info here or Facebook. I don't expect anything from Nadim. I don't REQUIRE him to give me a watch and not run off to a resort with my money. I just asked for some more information, which is unarguably not a big request. It isn't.

For example, if it weren't for people saying they didn't know what was up here, Nadim would not have known no one was posting the info from their email conversations. I don't think it's his job to hold my hand at all, but the reality of the situation is people like to know what's going on. He hasn't communicated everything, which is evidenced by him literally pointing out he did not do that in his last post.

It is literally a case of him not communicating. I don't think that's a capital offense and he should be burnt at the stake, this is still a hugely positive business experience. But to other people, the continued discussion makes it seem like I and other people are making a big deal about it because instead of just going about their day they have to say, generally in a non-constructive and kind tone, "don't worry about it" or "get your money back", which then makes this into a discussion. I never posted twice asking for info from Nadim.

I was offering a business suggestion to someone who isn't anyone here except Nadim, and people are trying to tell myself and other people something that isn't directed at them should be kept to ourselves. Constructive criticism is the only way to be successful. Saying "great job!!!! so proud!!!" when you have 99% satisfaction is a nigh-criminal disservice to someone who cares about the job they do. Nadim clearly cares so much more than other people, which is why he is very on track. I don't think any one issue here is Nadim's fault. I'm glad he sent the watches back and explained why he did. If I feel he could be doing better at any point, I am obligated to let him know unless you don't think he actually cares how people feel. He is super on track, none of the production issues are his fault, but I think it would behoove him to create a scheduled update calendar because not once in my life have I ever seen a project with one be criticized for it but have seen almost every project without one become exactly what this thread is, and it causes stress for Nadim, stress for people who do care, and stress for people who don't care and feel obligated to step in and defend him over it.

Like I said in all my previous posts, when you say "Perhaps with the experience he gained from his initial watch project will prevent future problems like this. That is the best results anyone can hope occurs from this delay.", that's the entire function of the suggestions I made. Self-analysis is weak for almost every business in existence, which is why consulting is a real and very profitable job. The more people talk about things that they feel they don't understand or are unhappy about, and the more they can interface with Nadim on the issue, the closer he will get to a great distribution schedule for future projects, a goal he has already approached by blowing away plenty of his competitors' original timeframes.



Dragoon said:


> I dont believe anyone is asking for deification of Nadim. But, if a delay is caused by a factory screw up and the watches have been sent back to the factory for reparations then why the continued harping and carrying on about communication? It has been communicated already many times.
> 
> Perhaps what many customers new to pre order pieces do not understand is that watch manufacture operations and processes occur at what many might consider a very slow pace. There are multiple reasons for this but it appears to be the norm and not the exception. So, when an occurrence like a bezel mistake occurs and the watches need to be shipped to the factory for complete bezel replacements and there are both bronze and SS bezels then it is going to be a time consuming operation. As Nadim has explained previously, it is almost as time consuming to produce the new bezels as it was to create the watches initially. Please correct me if I am misquoting the message which Nadim conveyed at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

But honestly, this is an incredibly stupid thing to be debating. If you're Nadim and think this is unreasonable, sorry, I'm just trying to help as I have personal experience with rapid prototyping and development and keeping many groups of people happy, albeit with non-physical goods, but it is not too different. If you're not Nadim, you either agree or don't agree, but whatever, clearly my posts only elicit two reactions, which are likes or someone telling me I'm being unreasonable/wrong, so pursuing this further is nonproductive.

Long story short: 

All people would either appreciate more regular general informational updates, or apparently not care either way. If you've ever worked in several major production industries, these are standard and expected. I don't think he's Activision or Panerai or anything, but it would be nice. It's not an imposition. If that's too much for him, okey doke. I'm not canceling my preorder. I just think it would make people happier since people like knowing what's happening. 

The prince and princess lived happily ever after, and told time with their super dope watches with a sweet octopus on the back, the end.


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

> PLEASE,stop telling people to be patient.We ARE patient


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I didnt want to do a "copy reply" on your longer post but this sort of addresses both of your last two posts.

The information you are discussing as "wanting, requesting, and needing" to know are basically the business of Nadim and his Makara watch company. I dont know if this makes sense to you but Nadim does NOT owe you any explanation in the way his business operates, his decisions are made, or the communications between him and his manufactures. These are business related matters and very few manufactures/producers discusss these matters openly in a public format. You will rarely see this.

Nadim has probably been open to a fault with discussing many of the details of his production of these pieces in order to let everyone in on the experience and have a sense of transparency. Some of the participants in the pre order have taken his communications for granted and believe they are entitled to know every details of every communication and every decision he makes concerning this watch until they are delivered to their doorstep. HE DOES NOT have that responsibility. This is his Business. Any information he cares to share is at his discretion and NOT required.

The watch business is very very secretive. It is rare that someone is as open and transparent about their watch production as Nadim has been with the Octopus. Now, a very few forum and pre order participants are demanding all kinds of information and circumstances and explanations that Nadim is just NOT required to give. IT IS A Business. Not a hobby. Not a friend building a watch.

There does reach a point where business disclosures are not in the best interest of your business. And this is particularly true in the watch industry.

If you really want to know all the details and precipitous cliffs then go out and start a watch business and have 400 watches produced. Then post on watch forum as a pre order. And then watch a few of the watch forum participants act like 6 year olds and demand to know your every thought and decision about the watch, your decision making process, production dates, ect. and apologies and explanations for perceived or real mistakes and delays. Yeah, I dont want to do it either.

And, as far as working in production companies....no...never have. But, it sounds like you are talking about business to business transactions. Yes, business to business for major dollars is a different animal. And, it is not conducted in public on a major watch forum.



fatalelement said:


> But honestly, this is an incredibly stupid thing to be debating. If you're Nadim and think this is unreasonable, sorry, I'm just trying to help as I have personal experience with rapid prototyping and development and keeping many groups of people happy, albeit with non-physical goods, but it is not too different. If you're not Nadim, you either agree or don't agree, but whatever, clearly my posts only elicit two reactions, which are likes or someone telling me I'm being unreasonable/wrong, so pursuing this further is nonproductive.
> 
> Long story short:
> 
> ...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't feel like you read my response. I said he is a business, and it was advice. I did not require anything. I never ever used the word need in my requests. In fact, I literally made it crystal clear when I verbatim said I do not expect any of this from him because it's his perogative. Asking for something nicely is not a demand. 

Perhaps the watch business is unique but in my fairly decent experience providing rapid products for clients investors do like to know what's going on. Telling someone when something ships isn't a trade secret.

You clearly feel I am incorrect in this regard. That is noted. I am not acting like a 6 year old, and I don't think he has made mistakes. I, earlier, just wanted to know what's up. He can say no. You aren't Nadim.

You're telling me I'm acting like a child and demanding to know his every decision because I felt a weekly update would be, and I quote, "nice". Chill out. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

It feels like many people here have a lot of spare time.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I am stuck in an airport terminal and just had time to fill prior to my flight. It's going to be departing in about an hour. I think a few of u are being very childish about this situation and need to act like adults.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

sorcer said:


> It feels like many people here have a lot of spare time.


I don't, but I've clearly spent an inordinate amount of time here when it's clear Nadim responds quickly to emails and is a kind, reasonable person, so I'm just going to go ahead and share my personal suggestions with him, which come from very small scale rapid product development, the updates on which were public.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I am s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> I am stuck in an airport terminal and just had time to fill prior to my flight. It's going to be departing in about an hour. I think a few of u are being very childish about this situation and need to act like adults.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I said it would be nice to have more regular product updates and you said I'm "demanding all kinds of information and circumstances and explanations", "act[ing] like 6 year olds and demand[ing] to know [his] every thought and decision about the watch, [his] decision making process, production dates, ect. and apologies and explanations for perceived or real mistakes and delays". Sure, there were things I was interested in that were super specific, but I didn't say I needed that info. Just that it had me wondering, and I'd like to know. I'd also like a spaceship full of donuts, but I don't expect that either. I'm being perfectly mature about this. Suggestions can be ignored. I never once demanded anything from Nadim. I am not the people saying he needs to "man up" or "has to tell us something".

I feel like a lot of your vitriol is well-placed on certain people, but I am wholly confident I am not acting unreasonable. I have attacked no one. I've clearly set you off and I'm sorry because I think you have a bone to pick with people inarticulately saying "WHERE IZ WATCH NADIM HULK SMASH! HULK PAY MONEY! HULK WANT TELL TIME!", but I don't really feel like I'm that guy so I'm not trying to press your buttons.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Not necessarily responding to u in particular. U seem fairly reasonable. Sort of if the shoe fits type posting. Just seems like a few folks are being unreasonable. Not necessarily u.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Probably could of done without quoting your posts. Sorry if I offended u.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Haha, the internet is a cruel conversational mistress. You seem fairly reasonable too, especially in the light of the aforementioned "HULK SMASH" crowd. In a perfect world, Nadim would read me a bedtime story while we sail away on a boat crewed by unicorns, each wearing an Octopus on their horns, where we finally land in a giant ocean of Octopuses with bezels so tight it takes two hands to turn them.

Unfortunately, that ain't life. You're right, but I'm just obnoxiously curious. Sorry for this entirely unnecessary back and forth.

Somehow I know this thread will die the hardest death conversationally once everyone gets their watches, and it will be a flood of photos. So I guess we all need to just wait for that fateful day! Luckily, we seem to have killed a bit of time by arguing. Go get a drink at the airport, you deserve it.



Dragoon said:


> Probably could of done without quoting your posts. Sorry if I offended u.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

For a change of topic, has anyone been under the sea with an octopus? I really want to take mine diving but I feel like after this whole thing I won't even want to let another human being touch it. I guess replacing a Miyota movement isn't the end of the world, but I'm even scared to take my Armida.

If a case floods, it does so at a fairly shallow depth, correct?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The 2nd batch is on its way here. I now try to avoid posting estimates because there are so many things that are out of my control and I usually end up being wrong :/ 

The manufacturer promised to send the 2nd batch just 2 weeks after the 1st batch, but it ended up being a month. Why? I don't know. Maybe they were optimistic in their estimate. Maybe they put my production on hold while rushing a bigger client's order. I'm not at the factory so I'll never really know.

The reason the production was split up in 2 batches is because when we were starting to run late I asked the manufacturer to send me all the watches that were ready so that I could get the ball rolling and start shipping watches. I knew it would make things more complicated logistically and I would have to pay extra shipping for the split orders, and this is something I was ready to do to cut on the waiting time as much as possible.

As for not posting as many updates recently, being busy with the first batch, and answering a flood of emails, had me not participate in the discussion here as much as I did before. I feel like I shared all the relevant information regarding the delivery and how I'm proceeding. I was simply waiting for a confirmation from the manufacturer that the 2nd batch was shipped before posting an update, which I did. In the mean time I received a few emails from people asking for an update. I assumed those who absolutely needed an answer emailed me directly, and that the rest were patiently waiting for a real update. Would it have been better if I came here and posted a quick update saying "2nd batch still not shipped" every few days until it was shipped? This is a real question as I'm trying to gauge what frequency of update is generally wanted. This will help for future projects.

I'm happy to share all kinds of details related to the business of making watches and I try to answer all questions the best I can. If you have genuine questions or concerns, I'm happy to help. I'm being as transparent as I can be without revealing confidential information. I also appreciate constructive criticism very much. The only thing I don't appreciate is the name-calling or accusatory tone. And I think that if someone is frustrated with this pre-order, they should back out and move on to another purchase as it will make everyone happier.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm waiting for a watch...not a heart transplant. Thanks for the update Nadim...and I look forward to wearing my Octopus!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

pcirelli said:


> I'm waiting for a watch...not a heart transplant. Thanks for the update Nadim...and I look forward to wearing my Octopus!


Exactly. I talked my brother into one knowing full well he's one of the most impatient people I know yet he hasn't a problem with how Nadim has handled things because he knows what he'll get in the end far exceeds the cost involved.

@pcirelli, you think golf is an expensive hobby try Motorsport, even the lowest of levels which my son is in cost me an arm and a leg. lol


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Will there be a play in the bezels on the second batch too, or that feedback was conveyed to the factory for correction.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'm as bummed as a anyone that my watch hasn't shipped yet, but getting mad at Nadim is pretty pointless.

I spend most of my time managing projects and the only way they ever get done on time is if I have legally binding contracts with fixed deadlines and the means to enforce them. My guess is Nadim doesn't have those tools.

The reality is, you're dealing with a watch enthusiast who saw an opportunity to do something really neat and went for it, probably with no clue about what he was getting himself into. I'll bet at the end of the day, Nadim will have spent hundreds and hundreds of hours doing this for an hourly rate less than what he could have made working at McDonalds.

If you want a nice dive watch at a reasonable price, Seiko makes lots and Amazon can have it to you in 2 days. If you want to participate in somebody's dream, you have to expect lots of learning opportunities.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Ive followed this from the start right from the first thread makara did before this one 
I'm not a fanboy and I never ordered one but I feel I got to back makara up here

makara from day one has been more informative than any other micro band I have seen and I can't really see the problem some people have got here
As far as I can make out correct me if I'm wrong he has sent the first batch of watches out and he is waiting on the second batch to come in to send off whats the problem?
also he has instead of holding on and delivering the whole package as one which I think a lot of people would of done me included is having to send extra straps and such like at extra cost to himself

this watch means a lot to some of the members on this forum who have had a pretty big input on the design of the watch you are getting,I know luminated put up the suggestion for the fantastic caseback and I sure others have suggested other parts of the watch

Wil f hit the nail on the head when he said if you want a nice dive watch and you haven't got the patience for a pre order get a seiko

On one last completely separate note but to do with preorders I am still waiting as others for a bronze buckle for my halios tropik b it is completed now and they should be with us soon and I'm very much looking forward to it but the wait has been very very long time so I think makaras done very well all in all in such a short period of time and you will be getting this lovely watch for a steal 
whats to moan about you should be happy


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I could care less about the wait......The important issue for me is the bezel play. Little things like that annoy me and I am thinking about jumping this ship, and onto the Obris Morgan Pradata ship. Can anyone here maybe post a video review and show the play in the bezel? I think this would help out a lot of people. It also might tide us over till we all receive our watches too.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's unfortunate this thread has turned into a bunch of bickering. I wouldn't be surprised if the moderators shut this thread down. If you don't like the wait, back out and get your refund. It's that simple. Otherwise, wait patiently without making a big fuss. Nadim has his hands full as it is.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Well,I see that at this point discussion get pretty heated up here.So here are few thoughts.
First of all,thanks to Nadim for much needed update,though I already got one via email communication.I do,believe it or not, understand that this is a one man operation,but for future projects, and this is not scorn but a constructive criticism, Nadim you should be more consistent with an updates,there either a plenty or not at all.How often you should post?I think once a week would be enough.Nothing lengthy just a few words. Like "second batch is still at the factory" or "second batch has shipped to me".That is all what is needed.I do understand that starting a business always a hard task but first and foremost is a customer relation.Customers are your future bread and butter.I wish you all the luck with the forthcoming Sea Turtle project, and hope you will avoid all the bumps on the road now when you know what to expect,and surely I will back up that project as well just because I am a collector.
Second, people of the forum stop dividing us into two camps!We are in the same boat.Stop patronizing.Many of us been through preorder process with other companies and we are know what to expect.Some of us just want a simple and short update on the progress.When someone tells me "I can tell you from living a fair amount of life" what does it suppose to mean? Are you sure you had lived long enough to tell me such thing? Longer than me?ARE you sure?So,once again,drop patronizing tone.
Now regarding the preorders and other delays. Yes,I also awaiting for the bronze buckle from Halios.It's been a long time but I still waiting.Yes,I send them email once in a while just to check out they are still there,alive and kicking,and I have no problem with them,may be because they were not enthusiastic and stated from the beginning that buckles will ship when they will be ready,who knows when.
On other hand,while awaiting for Octopus, I have backed up another project on Kickstarter, Zelos Watches, and being also a one man operation that company posting regular updates on the delays,yes they too have delays due to manufacturing problems,but because all those updates I fill more comfortable and relaxed about the whole process.
Oh,and there was a question from someone not long ago about how many watches other bought while awaiting for Makara since the delay in February and the time it actually started to ship out first batch,so my answer is - I bought about ten watches but still want to have an Octopus just because I liked it from the beginning and may be because I have a "bronze" craving 
So,everything I said here on this thread was NOT about my impatience or wanting to back out(I know that I will get the watch sooner or later),NO,all of these was about a better customer relationship.And so we back to the beginning. A better customer relationship gives the company,especially new company,a better credibility and more return customers in the future.
And now I'll wait and be patient


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I really don't think there's been much, if any, bickering. There are obviously differences of opinion on the expected frequency of updates, which is fair. We're an information driven society, so I wouldn't expect otherwise. I like updates. When the 2nd batch was delayed, I would have appreciated a 10-second update to say "the original estimate I posted of receiving the 2nd batch a week or two after the first has come and gone, I'll post back when they are on their way". That would stave off 95% of the comments to date. That said, I don't feel entitled to such an update and I'm not suggesting Nadim owes us any update. I'm certainly not going to cancel my order because of this, especially at this point. However, if I'm Nadim and trying to start a watch brand, I would welcome this kind of constructive feedback, and to be clear, I think he has. We're a passionate community of collectors and fans that can serve as a great free market research panel. Polite feedback should be welcomed. On the flip side, responses to the effect of "sit down, shut up, and be happy you're going to get a nice watch at some point" add nothing to the discourse.

That's my $0.02. I'll sit down and shut up now, and can't wait to get my nice watch.



bambam650 said:


> It's unfortunate this thread has turned into a bunch of bickering. I wouldn't be surprised if the moderators shut this thread down. If you don't like the wait, back out and get your refund. It's that simple. Otherwise, wait patiently without making a big fuss. Nadim has his hands full as it is.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Monkeynuts said:


> On one last completely separate note but to do with preorders I am still waiting as others for a bronze buckle for my halios tropik b it is completed now and they should be with us soon and I'm very much looking forward to it but the wait has been very very long time so I think makaras done very well all in all in such a short period of time and you will be getting this lovely watch for a steal
> whats to moan about you should be happy


I am waiting on that buckle too. I am also waiting on the braclet for my other Tropik these delays are just the way it works.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Personally I feel there has been far more communications related to the Octopus than any other preorder I have been involved with. Enough said.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I'm not part of this project so I'm not a stakeholder here, but just wanted to leave a comment here, just to be a small part of this very notably long thread. The delay seems crazy long since the beginning of the project, but I think people should realize that they have participated from the very early stage of the project, which is pretty much the design stage. A lot of times, different micro brands will release their product design/prototype at different stage of product development. Some companies might start taking pre-orders half way into production already, or some might take pre-orders even before production like this case, and naturally take longer. On the next project, I'm pretty sure Nadim will start taking pre-orders in slightly later stage of production, rather than so early like this one. In this case, you are in for the entire production cycle right from the design stage - long wait should be expected. To compensate for such ridiculously long wait, I think Nadim is offering one of the best deals you can possibly get for CuSn8 with 9015, and more frequent updates than you can find anywhere else, with a lot of customer involvement/feedback on every front. Having read a few pages here, I'm sure Nadim will deliver soon.

Oh yes, I pre-ordered a Tropik B and I'm waiting on bronze buckles as well. I honestly don't even know how long I've waited, but I don't get bothered by my watch hobby, I have enough problems to deal in real life with already, watches collecting is where I enjoy/have fun. Pre-orders are kinda fun that way, the long wait & expectation, and the anticipation, of course the discount and logging in here and checking the progress, etc... I think it's all part of the fun, admit it, and relax. It's all good.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Ok now we have all got our points and opinions off our chest can we get back to posting wonderful pics of the watch, oh and a video or two would also be great.

p.s.
Thanks again Nadim for posting an update.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Ok now we have all got our points and opinions off our chest can we get back to posting wonderful pics of the watch, oh and a video or two would also be great.
> 
> p.s.
> Thanks again Nadim for posting an update.


Here here. And how about another Sea Turtle teaser 

P.S. -- surely there are more people out there from the first batch with some more pics!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taramuh said:


> When someone tells me "I can tell you from living a fair amount of life" what does it suppose to mean? Are you sure you had lived long enough to tell me such thing? Longer than me?ARE you sure?So,once again,drop patronizing tone.





taramuh said:


> Second, people of the forum stop dividing us into two camps!We are in the same boat.Stop patronizing


It was suppose to mean from the experiences I've lived, so yes I am perfectly sure that I can make that statement as it was self reflective, it wasn't meant to be patronizing and it has absolutely no bearing on how long you have lived. What is incredibly patronizing is coming on to someones thread and asserting that they be "_man enough ...". _The real thing that is "dividing us into two camps" is individual behaviors, while you are correct that "we are in the same boat", I do not harbor the same feelings and discontent as you seem to. Comments such as "Listen up guys! .... That is BS a huge BS" sound like a rallying cry for someone whom is trying to garner support for their position, again, in my opinion a patronizing action to have take place in this thread. And while as I stated before, I get that you are upset, and I respect that, there are many of us whom are not upset, and so our comments may seem somewhat defensive when we may perceive that the thread is taking a negative turn. Again, best of luck to you.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Ok now we have all got our points and opinions off our chest can we get back to posting wonderful pics of the watch, oh and a video or two would also be great.
> 
> p.s.
> Thanks again Nadim for posting an update.


Well, most of us. 
I've been silent through most of this process, but this is a forum, on the Internet, so every idiot gets a say. And I guess that includes me.

A month ago, I wrote this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-223.html#post7816099



Perdendosi said:


> Now you tell us that the factory is shipping out part of the production tomorrow, and the next next week. But your assessment is that everyone should "receive" their watches "or have them on the way, by the end of the month!"
> ...
> And that assumes that the factory will stick to its goal of shipping the rest of the watches out "next week."
> 
> ...


And here we are again. Broken promises. Or estimates. Or whatever. It's not the actual time; it's all the underestimates that's the problem. And when a deadline is blown, with no explanation, that makes us antsy, and maybe upset. And that's why we get like we've gotten in the past 5 pages.



Dragoon said:


> I dont believe anyone is asking for deification of Nadim. But, if a delay is caused by a factory screw up and the watches have been sent back to the factory for reparations then why the continued harping and carrying on about communication? It has been communicated already many times.
> 
> It is NOT the fault of Nadim that the factory did NOT produce the watches correctly. Perhaps with the experience he gained from his initial watch project will prevent future problems like this. That is the best results anyone can hope occurs from this delay.
> 
> ...


Well, except Nadim chose to send the watches back when they came with a 90-click bezel, instead of allowing those of us who didn't care to keep them. I understand Nadim's business decision, but he has to expect some pushback as the delays increased. I'm glad we get an extra strap and buckle, but when deadlines are blown without communication, the problems compound.



Makara said:


> The 2nd batch is on its way here. I now try to avoid posting estimates because there are so many things that are out of my control and I usually end up being wrong :/
> 
> I assumed those who absolutely needed an answer emailed me directly, and that the rest were patiently waiting for a real update. Would it have been better if I came here and posted a quick update saying "2nd batch still not shipped" every few days until it was shipped? This is a real question as I'm trying to gauge what frequency of update is generally wanted. This will help for future projects.


Thank you so much for the update, Nadim! I don't think you're correct to assume those who needed an answer e-mailed you. Why? Because we all have the same question, and I feel like it would be easier for your to send out one answer to the whole forum than answer 250 emails.

How often should you respond? Well, when you're blowing a deadline, or about to blow a deadline, immediately respond. As I said before, it's not the delay, it's the blown deadlines with no immediate responses that get me nervous. Simply: "I know I said it'd be two weeks, but the factory hasn't shipped yet. I don't know why but am trying to contact them. I'll post again when I have a definite deadline" works for me. In my business, you can ask for nearly infinite extensions of time, but you can get in serious trouble if you blow a deadline. If it's not going to happen by a promised date, letting us know that is just way better.



bambam650 said:


> If you don't like the wait, back out and get your refund. It's that simple. Otherwise, wait patiently without making a big fuss. Nadim has his hands full as it is.


Messages like these were the most troublesome to me. "Love it or leave it" messages never ring true, whether it's about a movie, a product, or a country. And where else are we going to bicker about things we don't even have yet, other than on a specialized forum on the internet! 

Nadim, we're all hoping for a speedy shipment (maybe I'll be right in my July 1 estimate!), and thanks for the update. It was sorely appreciated. 
The rest of our venting, just ignore.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Ok now we have all got our points and opinions off our chest can we get back to posting wonderful pics of the watch, oh and a video or two would also be great.
> 
> p.s.
> Thanks again Nadim for posting an update.


I have heard enough and won't read any more of this endless whining so you all might just keep it to yourself nothing new has come out of this in days what's done is done and the whole thing will be over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



dpage said:


> I have heard enough and won't read any more of this endless whining so you all might just keep it to yourself nothing new has come out of this in days what's done is done and the whole thing will be over in a couple of weeks.


Nice pics...but we need more! 1st batchers...we need a video with the bezel play! Anyone???
-Bueller


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



pcirelli said:


> Nice pics...but we need more! 1st batchers...we need a video with the bezel play! Anyone???
> -Bueller


Just to pi** off a few let me say I have had the watch for 10 days now and it is 2 seconds fast, that is with wearing it 75% of the time and letting it sit crown up for the rest. It has been going + or - 1 to 2 seconds a day, you can't complain about that! Please excuse the lint, finger prints, and out of focus shots from my old Nikon point and shoot.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

A couple more this is with 10days of natural patina development.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

That case back looks better than I was expecting. Thank you for posting the pictures!

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



dpage said:


> I have heard enough and won't read any more of this endless whining so you all might just keep it to yourself nothing new has come out of this in days what's done is done and the whole thing will be over in a couple of weeks.


If you stop posting Octoporn, I'll start whining...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

That's why I started!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Someone please dive and let me know how it goes! I want to be the envy of my boat lol. Alternately, take a picture of your arm in a bowl of water 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Someone please dive and let me know how it goes! I want to be the envy of my boat lol. Alternately, take a picture of your arm in a bowl of water
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It's got a 200M water rating but what the hell I'm sure someone will sprinkle some water over their to set your mind at ease.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Luminated said:


> It's got a 200M water rating but what the hell I'm sure someone will sprinkle some water over their to set your mind at ease.


I know and I have an engineering education so I completely understand there isn't much to go wrong in an appropriately gasketed case, but I don't like diving with my microbrand watches because I love them too much  I finally started swimming with my A7 in the ocean but I'm always checking it haha

Maybe I'll just put it on a NATO and glue it to my arm 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

While waiting maybe I could have a custom strap made already?

Can I too make a request from those that have gotten theirs? 
I've read somewhere that some aftermarket straps might not fit because of the gap between the spring bar and the end of the case is small. Can someone measure?  

Or as an alternative....

I've also seen one on Isofrane, so can I assume that if I have a strap made using the measurements of the gap from the spring bar hole and the end of an Isofrane strap, my custom strap would fit? 

Thanks in advance gentlemen!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> While waiting maybe I could have a custom strap made already?
> 
> Can I too make a request from those that have gotten theirs?
> I've read somewhere that some aftermarket straps might not fit because of the gap between the spring bar and the end of the case is small. Can someone measure?
> ...


I'd imagine that fitting the thick Seiko style springbar will be the one which will cause the most problems regarding to this.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



dpage said:


> A couple more this is with 10days of natural patina development.


Love the knurling on the bezel.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Makara said:


> The 2nd batch is on its way here. I now try to avoid posting estimates because there are so many things that are out of my control and I usually end up being wrong :/
> 
> The manufacturer promised to send the 2nd batch just 2 weeks after the 1st batch, but it ended up being a month. Why? I don't know. Maybe they were optimistic in their estimate. Maybe they put my production on hold while rushing a bigger client's order. I'm not at the factory so I'll never really know.
> 
> ...


Well Put, I Am waiting patiently.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I'd imagine that fitting the thick Seiko style springbar will be the one which will cause the most problems regarding to this.


asked Nadim about this already before and he did say that he used "regular" / thin bars on the Octopus. so will be using the stock spring bars or thin 24mm ones... 
fat spring bars are a pain to get out of Isofranes anyways... so i'm definitely keeping em out!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> asked Nadim about this already before and he did say that he used "regular" / thin bars on the Octopus. so will be using the stock spring bars or thin 24mm ones...
> fat spring bars are a pain to get out of Isofranes anyways... so i'm definitely keeping em out!


I'll admit I sometimes look at my bb mod 007 and wonder why its still on a nato, take the bars out, and realize again they won't fit in my other straps. Literally done that like six times since owning it lol. Glad we are getting regular bars.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



pcirelli said:


> Nice pics...but we need more! 1st batchers...we need a video with the bezel play! Anyone???
> -Bueller


Finally got my watch after being held by customs for 12 days. I made a short vid (sorry for the bad quality) of the bezel play and also one problem I had with loose bezel when I tap on it, at the end of the vid.






Sadly the worst problem is the hour hand not lining up properly with the indexes, pics below.















The watch is really beautiful and I'm positive Nadim will help me out with my problems, gonna send him an e-mail soon.

Cheers


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thanks for the video! I have never seen a bezel with that much play and snap back. At least it snaps back..... The bezel should be tighter though and the hands should line up, no excuse, he should have caught that. Let us know what Nadim says


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

What a shame. Can the bezel be popped off and the spring bent a little to help how easy it is to turn?


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Dont like that bezel tapping loose but the spring back is unique. Its adds to the first Makara ever produced and may even make it more valuable.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

not really knowledgeable on watch parts, would the bezel play be a quick fix (ie. pop it out, fix the springy mechanism thingy? --> i told i'm not knowledgeable about these :-d)?
hands alignment? would they be a quick fix too?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Deyn Man said:


> not really knowledgeable on watch parts, would the bezel play be a quick fix (ie. pop it out, fix the springy mechanism thingy? --> i told i'm not knowledgeable about these :-d)?
> hands alignment? would they be a quick fix too?


If you have basic watchmaking knowledge and $5 of tools hand alignment is the simplest of fixes. With a little experience it's something you can fix in less than 10 minutes altogether.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



fatalelement said:


> If you have basic watchmaking knowledge and $5 of tools hand alignment is the simplest of fixes. With a little experience it's something you can fix in less than 10 minutes altogether.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes it is if you have a steady hands,but then you need to open the case back and then it is a question of WR being intact after that.The bezel would be a harder fix.If it was an interchangeable bezel like Armidas have it would be easy to remove,but on Makara it was designed to stay,so you might need a special tool or go to visit a watchmaker at repair shop,after the bezel removed it should be very easy to tighten the spring,but then you need to re install the bezel back. Not an easy fix after all. Well, I am so looking forward to the Sea Turtle model - there is no bezel to play and there should be much less problems with manufacturing (sending back and forth for fixes).


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Ok thanks for the replies. We have competent watch techs locally so if the bezel bugs me, I might go that route instead of sending it back to Nadim


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Robotaz said:


> What a shame. Can the bezel be popped off and the spring bent a little to help how easy it is to turn?


My concern would be the bezel insert cracking when the bezel was popped off, or more likely when it was pressed back on in place


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Aquaaiea said:


> Dont like that bezel tapping loose but the spring back is unique. Its adds to the first Makara ever produced and may even make it more valuable.


Lol


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My concern would be the bezel insert cracking when the bezel was popped off, or more likely when it was pressed back on in place


Is the bezel insert plastic? If not, I've never heard of this happening or could imagine it doing so. Is this something you've ever had personally happen? I have quite a few watches I remove the bezels on to clean after long periods of diving or intense dusty hiking, made of metal, sapphire, and ceramic, and nothing's ever happened. All bezels I've personally seen on dive watches are not permanently fastened, even if they are not "swappable", like, for example, the skx007 (though aftermarkets are available, it wasn't manufactured to be removable) they all come on and off without incident.

Not trying to be passive aggressive, just honestly asking.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



taramuh said:


> Yes it is if you have a steady hands,but then you need to open the case back and then it is a question of WR being intact after that.The bezel would be a harder fix.If it was an interchangeable bezel like Armidas have it would be easy to remove,but on Makara it was designed to stay,so you might need a special tool or go to visit a watchmaker at repair shop,after the bezel removed it should be very easy to tighten the spring,but then you need to re install the bezel back. Not an easy fix after all. Well, I am so looking forward to the Sea Turtle model - there is no bezel to play and there should be much less problems with manufacturing (sending back and forth for fixes).


I was only referring to the hand fix being easy, I dunno anything about tightening a bezel spring.

If opening a watch compromises WR, it is faulty as all automatics must eventually be serviced. Opening a caseback yourself shouldn't affect WR at all if done reasonably well, if the gasket is seated and not cracked and the back is closed with the tool you took it off with to a reasonably secure tightness, you're perfectly fine. I've regulated and lubed my seiko movement and had it pressure tested to 200m and replaced a damaged movement on my deep blue and had it tested to 500m - no problems with either using a $3 case tool from Amazon.

I dunno bout the octopus bezel but I've never personally owned a dive watch with a bezel that didn't come on and off. The spring is something I'll admit I don't know much about, my bezels are pretty universally non spring type. Maybe if the diameter is the same as another watch, people could try ordering the replacement springs for the appropriate watch?

That being said if someone hasn't done any stuff like this I totally would send it in before I'd touch something potentially irreplaceable, and even in my case I'd tread very lightly. Maybe sending it in is the right call.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



fatalelement said:


> Is the bezel insert plastic? If not, I've never heard of this happening or could imagine it doing so. Is this something you've ever had personally happen? I have quite a few watches I remove the bezels on to clean after long periods of diving or intense dusty hiking, made of metal, sapphire, and ceramic, and nothing's ever happened. All bezels I've personally seen on dive watches are not permanently fastened, even if they are not "swappable", like, for example, the skx007 (though aftermarkets are available, it wasn't manufactured to be removable) they all come on and off without incident.
> 
> Not trying to be passive aggressive, just honestly asking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hey, no worries-I think the bezel is sapphire glass unless I'm mistaken?

The only experience I have with glass bezel inserts is with some aftermarket SKX and SNZH ones from Yobokies, which although looking awesome, were quite brittle when handling and I broke one refitting a bezel despite the greatest of care... (And I've seen others on here have similar issues on the Tsunami thread)

...If you can get the bezel off, remove the insert, tweak the bezel spring (if possible?) refit the bezel and then refit the insert, then maybe...but again, I suspect the insert would break on removal....maybe sapphire glass is less likely too than mineral glass?

If anyone's brave enough, then I'm interested to hear how they get on...or if Nadim offers spare bezel inserts at a reasonable price, I'd have a go as I'd have a spare to fit if it did break


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hey, no worries-I think the bezel is sapphire glass unless I'm mistaken?
> 
> The only experience I have with glass bezel inserts is with some aftermarket SKX and SNZH ones from Yobokies, which although looking awesome, were quite brittle when handling and I broke one refitting a bezel despite the greatest of care... (And I've seen others on here have similar issues on the Tsunami thread)
> 
> ...


Oh, in that case perhaps I spoke too soon! Good to know. The one sapphire insert I have was very thick so I didn't have any problems.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Nadim has offered to pay for fixing the misaligned hands or replace the watch for me, he's also working on a fix for the bezel play but I'll let him announce that when he's ready.
Great customer service from Nadim!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks farlig, and sorry again for the mix-up.

I'm working on an upgrade for the bezel with a different watch factory. It consists in having a completely new spring engineered and made with more precision. If we succeed, it should eliminate 99% of the play and backlash. Basically it would take the bezel from bad to excellent. It will take a while to do this and test it, but at least there is hope that it can be improved down the line. I will keep you guys informed about the development.

The 2nd batch is still in transit. I believe I'll have it this coming week. Of course, I'll update again when it's here.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



farlig said:


> Nadim has offered to pay for fixing the misaligned hands or replace the watch for me, he's also working on a fix for the bezel play but I'll let him announce that when he's ready.
> Great customer service from Nadim!


Well since mine is still in a waiting pattern it would be great if this issue would be addressed before the second batch go out! Hopefully Nadim is considering this as opposed to the back and forth of receiving and than having to turn it around and ship it back out? I'd much rather wait a little longer and know this issue will not be relevant!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Sorry if this was already addressed, but will the second batch contain the missing straps as well?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Makara said:


> I'm working on an upgrade for the bezel with a different watch factory. It consists in having a completely new spring engineered and made with more precision...It will take a while to do this and test it, but at least there is hope that it can be improved down the line.


I hope you will not send the watch back to factory once again.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh wow I've been gone for a while. Could I trouble anyone for some production pictures?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

don't want to speak for Nadim but I believe his is referring future offerings regarding the improved bezel, which means current bezel is what it is, maybe he can confirm this. Nonetheless I do appreciate his candor and addressing things going forward rather than sweeping it under the rug. 


sorcer said:


> I hope you will not send the watch back to factory once again.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> don't want to speak for Nadim but I believe his is referring future offerings regarding the improved bezel, which means current bezel is what it is, maybe he can confirm this. Nonetheless I do appreciate his candor and addressing things going forward rather than sweeping it under the rug.


Based on Nadim's wording it's my understanding he's referring to the current bezels.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Based on Nadim's wording it's my understanding he's referring to the current bezels.


+2
Although this won't make the 2nd batch I think, but yeah, the way I read it, he is talking about the bezels on the octopus and not about bezels from a new model.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Sorry if it wasn't clear. We're talking about a possible optional upgraded bezel spring for the current Octopus. It'd be a new spring that would replace the current spring. I'm not gonna send the watches back to the manufacturer again! I will have a batch of them made and then I will send these springs to anyone who's not happy with the current bezel play so they can fit it themselves or have it fitted by a professional. I will hopefully be able to offer this eventually, but there is a lot of work and testing that needs to be done first.

Of course, if it works and gives good results, I will collaborate with this new factory for future models as well. At least, the upcoming Sea Turtle doesn't have a rotating bezel 



SRBakker said:


> Sorry if this was already addressed, but will the second batch contain the missing straps as well?


It's supposed to... But then again, the first shipment was supposed to have enough straps for the watches it contained... I'll confirm when I receive this shipment!

Oh, and I just ordered a Timegrapher. It will make the job of testing time-keeping accuracy so much easier!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thanks Nadim! I wasn't sure if it had been mentioned (this thread is getting loo-oong).


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Nadim, I would trust you with my daughter. Your too good.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

All models are now sold out.


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

So can we get some more SS pics? My watches are in the second batch and would love to pass the time seeing some more pics. Any SS/green on rubber out there?


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



msl_laubo said:


> All models are now sold out.


I'd guess Nadim has temporarily made these unavailable due to the uncertainty surrounding the bezel fix. I might be wrong but it would make sense to hold new orders until Nadim is happy with a possible new stiffer bezel.


----------



## mrmaoz (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



msl_laubo said:


> All models are now sold out.


Good thing I just bought one last night! I saw maybe a total of 10 watches left.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Hopefully we (2nd batch) start getting our pieces in 2 weeks max! 
In the meantime, no more pics to keep us drooling?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Drool!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ thanks for sharing! Has anyone tried forced patina on a bronze yet?

I de-listed the few SS watches that were still available because the manufacturer informed me that they had kept a few that had defects and would only send those later. So, to make sure no one is stuck waiting a few more months I removed these watches and will only be putting them back up for sale when I actually receive them. 

The good news is the 2nd batch has landed in Canada and is going through customs. Also, the factory confirmed it includes all straps, and all extra buckles. So I'll be able to ship them as soon as they get here!

I also just ordered a couple of tools that will help in testing the new bezel spring. I'll post more details when I have more to share.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Makara said:


> ^^ thanks for sharing! Has anyone tried forced patina on a bronze yet?
> 
> I de-listed the few SS watches that were still available because the manufacturer informed me that they had kept a few that had defects and would only send those later. So, to make sure no one is stuck waiting a few more months I removed these watches and will only be putting them back up for sale when I actually receive them.
> 
> ...


Great news! Hopefully you can ship mine to arrive before July 4 so that it doesn't languish at the post office for 3 weeks while I'm out of town.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry got to this thread late so excuse the noob questions.

Were the bronze a limted deal or will there be more of those in the future?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

CMA22inc said:


> Sorry got to this thread late so excuse the noob questions.
> 
> Were the bronze a limted deal or will there be more of those in the future?


That is up to Makara, this was a limited run of 50 of each color. I know there is another bronze coming, not this design though. I am sure if there is enough interest he might make something similar.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Makara said:


> ^^ thanks for sharing! Has anyone tried forced patina on a bronze yet?
> I assure you,that I will try it as soon as I'll get mine  Main reason is that by looking on all those pictures posted I think I liked the prototype case more because of higher copper content,in fact I would gladly swipe cases for the prototype one. In a matter of fact,even though I haven't got mine yet,the production case looks a bit "blingy" and enforced patina will surely make it more "ruggish" looking.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> That is up to Makara, this was a limited run of 50 of each color. I know there is another bronze coming, not this design though. I am sure if there is enough interest he might make something similar.


As far as I am aware the next will be the fixed bezel SeaTurtle which uses the same case as the Octopus and shares a similar domed sapphire design, after this I am sure we'll see an other Octopus with possibly new variations. After this who knows....;-)

P.S.
I'm dying to get my hand on it to give it a bit of my LoS treatment.


----------



## Pizzadog (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys - do you know if the watch ships with a tool to change the watchband?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

No it does not.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Pizzadog said:


> Hey guys - do you know if the watch ships with a tool to change the watchband?


Five bucks from the likes of Amazon.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Any SS blue dials out there, as would love to see what mine will look like when I finally get it? "How many corners to go, dad???"


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> What a shame. Can the bezel be popped off and the spring bent a little to help how easy it is to turn?


SOUTH PAW, nice.



Rentacop said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hi jsj11

My ss blue 05 on leather...


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Hi jsj11
> 
> My ss blue 05 on leather...
> 
> View attachment 1541971


The dial looks awesome


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't even remember which dial color I ordered. I hope it looks nice.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Hi jsj11
> 
> My ss blue 05 on leather...
> 
> View attachment 1541971


 Nice one. Thanks for that. Has reinforced my thoughts that the blue dial seems to be the nicest IMO.

Still waiting patiently (sort of)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

This thread has really slowed down... I've bookmarked this thread to catch the updates and I remember to check everyday, otherwise, I would have a couple of pages at least to back-read... 
Anyways, hoping the 2nd batch gets QC-ed this week so I'll have mine by next week...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

It's been quiet lately.. Quiet before the storm (of wristshots) I hope.  

I'll try to get the ball rolling in the meantime with some strap talk.. 

I've just ordered a 24mm mesh, the 24mm bracelet (shown earlier) and an olive 5-ring for my SS green ND Octopus. 

What straps/bracelets have you guys got/incoming? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a new black and gray Zulu and a new Bond (black, green and red striped) Zulu waiting for my SS green dial Octopus. I bought these straps in anticipation of getting this watch. I'm patiently waiting its arrival.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Looking good. Keep the pics coming


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Nadim, Did you get the watches through Customs ok? Will us second batchers, be getting a lovely email with shipping information this week? Not that I am impatient or anything! Thanks do much in advance.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i have a few 24mm straps that i could most likely use on my makara Bronze/ black dial... would just have to get either a bronze buckle or a PVD buckle...

a custom brown strap on PVD buckle... 



i have a black 24mm Isofrane too on PVD buckle.... I'm excited to use that too as i've seen a Makara piece on Franes already! also got a pvd mesh!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sure Nadim will be posting a note here soon, but just saw this on Facebook:

The 2nd batch of watches is going through customs. Unfortunately, things have been really slow due in part to the public holidays here in Quebec / Canada. They should still be here this week, though! Sorry about the delay!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ Thanks, I was going to post that now.

Also, I just tried a quick mod on the leather strap. I painted the edge with black leather edge finisher. I think it adds a nice touch, and matches the black bezel. I'll try distressing it with sandpaper also for a more custom look.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Makara said:


> ^^ Thanks, I was going to post that now.
> 
> Also, I just tried a quick mod on the leather strap. I painted the edge with black leather edge finisher. I think it adds a nice touch, and matches the black bezel. I'll try distressing it with sandpaper also for a more custom look.
> 
> View attachment 1546498


Haha...I knew you'd post soon enough, but I know how keen everyone is to know any news.

Strap looks good, look forward to seeing it after you've finished distressing it!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> ^^ Thanks, I was going to post that now.
> 
> Also, I just tried a quick mod on the leather strap. I painted the edge with black leather edge finisher. I think it adds a nice touch, and matches the black bezel. I'll try distressing it with sandpaper also for a more custom look.
> 
> View attachment 1546498


looking mint mate, might be a trick of the light but that watch is starting to show some nice patina on it.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

DTMwatch3 said:


> I have a new black and gray Zulu and a new Bond (black, green and red striped) Zulu waiting for my SS green dial Octopus. I bought these straps in anticipation of getting this watch. I'm patiently waiting its arrival.


Oooh. That Bond Nato should really pop with the green dial and red hand. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Luminated said:


> looking mint mate, might be a trick of the light but that watch is starting to show some nice patina on it.


Mine is looking about the same with 2-3 weeks of natural patina!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

dpage said:


> Mine is looking about the same with 2-3 weeks of natural patina!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

And with an amateur attempt at distressing the leather...









I lightly sanded the whole surface to get rid of the slight shine, then took a black marker (but not a Sharpie!) over all the stitching and quickly wiped it so it wouldn't stain the leather too much. And, finally, I rubbed some oil around the edges. It's far from perfect, but I'm still happy with it!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

jjolly said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Old pic, new one tomorrow.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Makara said:


> And with an amateur attempt at distressing the leather...
> 
> View attachment 1546944
> 
> ...


This, I love this strap mod.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Makara said:


> And with an amateur attempt at distressing the leather...
> 
> View attachment 1546944
> 
> ...


What makes this pic even more cool is the reflection of the building in the Sapphire. As if your modding in an alley.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Makara said:


> View attachment 1546944


Love the burnt look of the strap. This would be the strap I want for my future Makara. And speaking of future Makara, can you wet my appetite with some delicious photos/drawings of Sea Turtles and/or Octopus II? I'm dying for some Makara bronze as I missed out in the first round.


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Nadim for the update.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I'm sure Nadim will be posting a note here soon, but just saw this on Facebook:
> 
> The 2nd batch of watches is going through customs. Unfortunately, things have been really slow due in part to the public holidays here in Quebec / Canada. They should still be here this week, though! Sorry about the delay!


does he mean the watches coming TO him or being sent out to US?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A.Priori said:


> does he mean the watches coming TO him or being sent out to US?


Based on the comment he's saying they are coming to him. "should still be here" wouldn't mean "should still be there", where you are. Right?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



A.Priori said:


> does he mean the watches coming TO him or being sent out to US?


To him....but won't be long before they're on their way to their new owners!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Here's a novel idea: a strap that fits! Suddenly, I have a whole new appreciation for this watch (now that I can, you know, wear it). This is an "Oiled Vintage Leather" strap from Andrea at Martu Straps, who turn out some really great straps for a very reasonable price (think C&B prices).







My other favorite hobby:


Now, if I just had my rubber strap, my bonus strap, the other custom strap I ordered for this watch, and a fix for the bezel, I'd be good to go. One step at a time!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hmmmm,as a matter of fact I have a very similar strap which I got with a Ancon Sea Shadow,but first I need to see what straps I'll get with the Octopus and only than decide which is better.For the Octopus I did not ordered any special strap yet,I do have a bunch of them at home so I can choose, besides I'd like to see the watch first and than decide about the strap option.Hope to get the watch soon,but than probably it would be like "it either none or all at once" since I am awaiting for the bronze Zellos Helmsman and Gruppo Gamma Ascent Supernova(ok,it is brass but still).


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

The more this watch develops a patina the more spectacular it looks, I mean seriously good looking watch and depending on the strap used seems to bring out different colour in metal.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Nadim, have the watches arrived from Customs yet?Everyone is talking about straps and new models and all I can think about is actually getting the watch finally. With all my other preorders in a holding pattern too, this is driving me nuts. 

Ps please no "be patient" posts from anyone else, they are annoying and do not help


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Has anyone out there received a green dial version yet that could post some pics? That's the only color I haven't seen any owner pics of. I'm thinking maybe all of the green dial ones are in the second batch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Good news! The watches have finally been released from customs! They might be here tomorrow, but more likely, I'll have them on Monday. I also just received my Timegrapher yesterday which will speed up the QC. So, I'll start dispatching them on Wednesday. Look out for the email notifications


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Makara said:


> Good news! The watches have finally been released from customs! They might be here tomorrow, but more likely, I'll have them on Monday. I also just received my Timegrapher yesterday which will speed up the QC. So, I'll start dispatching them on Wednesday. Look out for the email notifications


Yaaaaaay

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Makara said:


> Good news! The watches have finally been released from customs! They might be here tomorrow, but more likely, I'll have them on Monday. I also just received my Timegrapher yesterday which will speed up the QC. So, I'll start dispatching them on Wednesday. Look out for the email notifications


Yehey!!! Thanks for the heads up! 
Btw, what's included in the 2nd batch again? All straps already? 
Looking forward to that email Nadim!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Woohoo! Awesome! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That's great news Nadim, soon everyone will be sporting one of your fine time pieces on their wrists.;-)


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Finaly my Bronze Makara Octopus has arrive from Canada with my uncle right to my birthday|>... 

Today is my birthday (4th of July) and it`s one of the best presents for it! Thank you Nadim a lot, GREAT watches!!! 

All photo was made in the night. First impressions: Good quality besel, nice lume, perfect size for my 20cm hand, good but small strap for my hand (not a problem for me, because I have many 24mm size straps from PAM and etc.), good bronze buckley. Blue dial - I love it! Red seconds hand - love it so much. This watches worth every penny spended on them!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Makara, Nadim with bronze was only one short (M size) strap. Is that normal? There are wasn`t rubber strap with it and no bonus strap also. Only one. Is that ok? You will ship additional straps from bronze with my second SS black octopus #25?


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Nadim. Good luck with the QC.

What strap should the 2nd-batch folks expect? 

I'm looking forward to the arrival of a green octopus.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

As I understand it (which may be completely wrong) the second batch which is on its way to Nadim at the moment contains the remaining watches and all of the remaining straps - so once this is received and QC'd, everyone who hasn't had their other straps should be getting them, and everyone who hasn't had a watch yet should get their watch with all the relevant straps, buckles etc at the same time. 

If anyone thinks this is wrong, please feel free to correct me...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Finaly my Bronze Makara Octopus has arrive from Canada with my uncle right to my birthday|>...
> 
> Today is my birthday (4th of July) and it`s one of the best presents for it! Thank you Nadim a lot, GREAT watches!!!
> 
> All photo was made in the night. First impressions: Good quality besel, nice lume, perfect size for my 20cm hand, good but small strap for my hand (not a problem for me, because I have many 24mm size straps from PAM and etc.), good bronze buckley. Blue dial - I love it! Red seconds hand - love it so much. This watches worth every penny spended on them!


Congrats on receiving your watch on time for your birthday, I must say that lume shot is super impressive and puts the Octopus right up there with the very best lumed bezel divers. Will be interesting to comparison shots with the likes of an Armida A2.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, Luminated. Lume is really good in Octopus. I have spend first night with it and lume still shine at the early morning. It`s very simular to Seiko watches.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Thank you, Luminated. Lume is really good in Octopus. I have spend first night with it and lume still shine at the early morning. It`s very simular to Seiko watches.


Being quite similar in lume quality to a decent Seiko is saying a lot in my book and great to hear. It seems that Nadim has delivered on his promise of giving something that's unique to look at, have spec way beyond its price and lumes that's up there with the best of them. Certainly does point to a very promising future which I'm sure he'll be looking to build on.

i think when everyone has their watches a thread needs to be started for solely pics.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Have not been following this thread.
So who won the watch ?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The 2nd shipment has all the extra straps and buckles in it. So, 2nd-batchers will receive all straps together with the watches, and 1st-batchers will have their extra straps and buckles shipped this week. Those who were missing the rubber strap, don't worry, you'll get it as well!

Happy birthday Victor! Glad to hear your got the watch just in time. Great lume shot as well  Oh, and yes, I'll send all your extra straps together with your S/S watch!

xzqt, the winners were announced a while ago! Winners were 'Jopex' and 'Zac with no K'.

Ok, now going back to making more space for the imminent delivery of the 2nd shipment


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nadim: Thank you for the information about the straps, etc.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Nadim! I take it you haven't received the 2nd batch yet. Update like this is very much appreciated!  

Agree too about the lume! If it's as bright as a Seiko, then they must be bright and good!!!!!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

2nd batch is here!

I'll open all the boxes and sort everything out right away. I'll confirm everything is here including the extra straps.

I'll be back in a couple of hours


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Makara said:


> 2nd batch is here!
> 
> I'll open all the boxes and sort everything out right away. I'll confirm everything is here including the extra straps.
> 
> I'll be back in a couple of hours


Does anybody have a good direct email address for Nadim? Thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

zznalg said:


> Does anybody have a good direct email address for Nadim? Thanks!


Just drop Nadim a PM and I'm sure he'll sort your request.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Makara said:


> 2nd batch is here!
> 
> I'll open all the boxes and sort everything out right away. I'll confirm everything is here including the extra straps.
> 
> I'll be back in a couple of hours


woot woot!!!!! :-!:-!:-!
hopefully i get mine by next week!!!!! |>
thanks Nadim!!!!!!;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, everything seems in order! I got extra buckles, extra straps, and a lot of watches  I'll proceed with QC and begin shipping as early as Wednesday!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome! I'm sure you'll get to them but I sent you a pm and email! I'll respond as soon as I hear back! Thanks!

Congrats on the closure of the beginning of a great run!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yippee!!! Really looking forward to the watches. All these anticipation after seeing the pictures you guys have been posting!!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Makara said:


> Ok, everything seems in order! I got extra buckles, extra straps, and a lot of watches  I'll proceed with QC and begin shipping as early as Wednesday!


Good news! Thank you for birthday congratulation and info about straps.

For all:
At the second day of wearing my Makara Bronze Octopus watch one new funny thing appeared. Weather on the street these days is pretty hot and watches copper beginning to oxidized with sweat helping and my hand started painted in green color  At first time I didn`t expect that and was very amazed - what happened with my hand?!  Then I understand that it`s a cooper feature. So it`s another one funny thing about cooper watches at all. And of course patina slowly starting to grow at the watches. Especially at the back of them.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

DigVic said:


> Good news! Thank you for birthday congratulation and info about straps.
> 
> For all:
> At the second day of wearing my Makara Bronze Octopus watch one new funny thing appeared. Weather on the street these days is pretty hot and watches copper beginning to oxidized with sweat helping and my hand started painted in green color  At first time I didn`t expect that and was very amazed - what happened with my hand?!  Then I understand that it`s a cooper feature. So it`s another one funny thing about cooper watches at all. And of course patina slowly starting to grow at the watches. Especially at the back of them.


That is well known and expected thing with bronze (not copper,though it is possible to have a copper case) and it is due mostly to your personal skin chemical reaction to the bronze- some people have it all the time and some never.From all of my bronze watches,and I have more than 10,only two produce this reaction. For that reason alone case backs are made of still or titanium. If it becomes bothersome for you I suggest you put it on a Bund strap,that way the back of watch won't touch your skin.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

taramuh said:


> That is well known and expected thing with bronze (not copper,though it is possible to have a copper case) and it is due mostly to your personal skin chemical reaction to the bronze- some people have it all the time and some never.From all of my bronze watches,and I have more than 10,only two produce this reaction. For that reason alone case backs are made of still or titanium. If it becomes bothersome for you I suggest you put it on a Bund strap,that way the back of watch won't touch your skin.


Bronze is an alloy of mostly copper and some tin.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

yes,I know but DigVic was referring to the watch case if it was made of copper not bronze.I don't know if there are pure copper cased watches,that should be expensive,at least cost more than bronze,and much softer metal compared to alloy.Bottom line- bronze will color your skin when case got in contact.I do have it some times at the point where the lug connects to my skin,but it is not a big deal,wash away with soap and that is it,unless one have an allergic reaction and that is a completely different story.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If it did prove to be an issue for anyone then all they need do is coat the underside of their watch with a thin layer of wax..... problem solved.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Luminated said:


> If it did prove to be an issue for anyone then all they need do is coat the underside of their watch with a thin layer of wax..... problem solved.


Also, after patina accumulates it will slow and eventually stop the oxidation process and protect your wrist anyway

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> If it did prove to be an issue for anyone then all they need do is coat the underside of their watch with a thin layer of wax..... problem solved.


WARNING: stupid question about to be asked!!!:rodekaart
what wax could we use? as in the ones from the candle? neutral-color shoe wax? or is there a specific wax? 
see?!? told you that it's a stupid question!:-d thanks in advance for the info! ;-)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> WARNING: stupid question about to be asked!!!:rodekaart
> what wax could we use? as in the ones from the candle? neutral-color shoe wax? or is there a specific wax?
> see?!? told you that it's a stupid question!:-d thanks in advance for the info! ;-)


Renaissance wax is the ticket.

Renaissance Wax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

taramuh said:


> yes,I know but DigVic was referring to the watch case if it was made of copper not bronze.I don't know if there are pure copper cased watches,that should be expensive,at least cost more than bronze,and much softer metal compared to alloy.Bottom line- bronze will color your skin when case got in contact.I do have it some times at the point where the lug connects to my skin,but it is not a big deal,wash away with soap and that is it,unless one have an allergic reaction and that is a completely different story.


Sorry, of course I mean bronze, when I write copper  It was a literal error from my side. Bund strap - is a good solution, I already think about it. But coloration by bronze did not bother me. It`s funny for me. Another interesting schtick of bronze case. "where the lug connects to my skin" - same. And I love to joke people with that green mark - oh .... I have broke my hand  And people are - oh no, how did you do that? *.* xD

Wax is good solution for solving this problem too. I will try later wax or bund strap. Thanks for suggestions.

Anyway I love my Octopus Bronze so much  Didn`t change it to my other watches and wear it already 5 days.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Luminated, what wax do you use for leather straps?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Luminated, what wax do you use for leather straps?


Ive only tried the renaissance wax on one of my straps to see how it behaves, so far everything is fine but I believe there are better option for leather like Renapur Leather Balsam.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Ive only tried the renaissance wax on one of my straps to see how it behaves, so far everything is fine but I believe there are better option for leather like Renapur Leather Balsam.


Haha Luminated, be careful, Renaissance obsession is strong, you'll start contemplating where you can substitute is to decrease friction LOL

but I do also use it, great product and it's awesome to use on stainless steel


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Nadim. Hit us up with some pics of the 2nd batch!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Renaissance wax is the ticket.
> 
> Renaissance Wax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


got it! thanks man! 
will just wait for my octopus and see if i get bothered by the green on my skin... this will be my 1st broze/brass watch!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Nadim,

Where you able to start shipping on Wednesday as you mentioned or will it be Thursday? Any pics you have of the new watches and straps et al would be most welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Fairly sure Nadim said we'd be getting shipping notifications by email when the second batch was ready and shipping was booked...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

No, never mind wasting time taking pics, the real watch in ours hands will be much better

Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

QC is painful... and so is fitting hundreds of buckles on straps! My fingers are hurting lol

I did get a couple watches out yesterday already, and a couple more today. The bulk will be ready over the weekend to be picked up on Monday. All watches should be on their way by mid-week next week 

I'm taking pics while doing QC, will post a few tomorrow!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

OK, keep up the good work it's almost over! 

I can put my own buckles on.


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Nadim. It is greatly appreciated, as is your QA efforts.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

dpage said:


> I can put my own buckles on.


Same here.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

tka eyour time, no rush, just after you take of this green bronze one with my name on it....


Makara said:


> QC is painful... and so is fitting hundreds of buckles on straps! My fingers are hurting lol
> 
> I did get a couple watches out yesterday already, and a couple more today. The bulk will be ready over the weekend to be picked up on Monday. All watches should be on their way by mid-week next week
> 
> I'm taking pics while doing QC, will post a few tomorrow!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

MEzz said:


> tka eyour time, no rush, ....


Hmmmm, not sure I agree with that one


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nadim, how about just simply include the buckles and don't install them to the straps. I am sure many of us may want to use our own straps. That way you can save some time and we can also save time to remove them later!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Plus I don't think anyone would feel that put out having to fit a single buckle to supplied strap anyway, its a long way short of your few hundred and it will speed up your QC process.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

My hands are too fragile and valuable to be tasked with manual labor 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

+1 on not minding about fitting my own buckles. From what's been said so far I'm fairly sure already the leather strap will be too short for me so will need to source another strap and fit the buckle to that.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Et209 said:


> Nadim, how about just simply include the buckles and don't install them to the straps. I am sure many of us may want to use our own straps. That way you can save some time and we can also save time to remove them later!!


That has my vote. Perhaps Luminated can talk to Nadim and tell him not to worry about the buckles so he can focus on more important things. I don't think anyone would complain about that.

Edit: Sorry for the misspelling Luminated.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Et209 said:


> Nadim, how about just simply include the buckles and don't install them to the straps. I am sure many of us may want to use our own straps. That way you can save some time and we can also save time to remove them later!!


*Nadim*, it`s The best offer! I can`t even remove buckle form strap (lug is very tough sitting in buckley, I try already to remove it with: watch tool, different screwdriwers and etc, nothing helps). So don`t install buckle in the strap will be the best option! And will save valuable time to prepare for the delivery.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got no problem fitting my own strap and buckle to save Nadim some work
Chris


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to have buckles supplied by Nadim.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

sorcer said:


> I would like to have buckles supplied by Nadim.


And that's what you'll get. Pretty sure the discussion is just about whether he should bother attaching them to the straps or sending them along unattached.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> And that's what you'll get. Pretty sure the discussion is just about whether he should bother attaching them to the straps or sending them along unattached.


Thanks, I did not get it initially. I am happy to attached buckles myself then.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I would like Nadim to deliver my watches in person and attach one to each wrist and adjust them accordingly.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

You forgot the corresponding fanfare...


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

DigVic said:


> *Nadim*, it`s The best offer! I can`t even remove buckle form strap (lug is very tough sitting in buckley, I try already to remove it with: watch tool, different screwdriwers and etc, nothing helps). So don`t install buckle in the strap will be the best option! And will save valuable time to prepare for the delivery.


The problem is the spring bars for the buckles don't have shoulders. If you really work at it you can remove them (I did after a fair amount of effort on the leather, rubber is staying put)


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Didimus said:


> The problem is the spring bars for the buckles don't have shoulders. If you really work at it you can remove them (I did after a fair amount of effort on the leather, rubber is staying put)


I give it a couple of tries and if I cannot get it, I just cut it. I have a supply of spring bars and just replace it. Makes the job go very quickly.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Chaz said:


> I would like Nadim to deliver my watches in person and attach one to each wrist and adjust them accordingly.


I would also like a bedtime story

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Chaz said:


> I give it a couple of tries and if I cannot get it, I just cut it. I have a supply of spring bars and just replace it. Makes the job go very quickly.


Not to mention it's less of a pain to get out next time.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Nadim posted this on Facebook not long ago.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I think I see my black / bronze / date #22 in the bunch!!!! Yes!!!!! Hehehe looking forward to your email Nadim!


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Has there still been no bronze/green pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ready an' waiting








Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^That's one nice Stingray right there.


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Still waiting for my bronze....any update about when they will all go out? I'm actually moving 3000 miles away in 7 weeks...getting nervous I wont be here.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Luminated said:


> ^That's one nice Stingray right there.


Why thank you think it'll look cool with a bronze/black Octopus stuck between it 

Chris


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

A.Priori said:


> Still waiting for my bronze....any update about when they will all go out? I'm actually moving 3000 miles away in 7 weeks...getting nervous I wont be here.


As per Nadim's update on FB he is finishing QC and will be shipping all remaining pieces next week,and even promises that it all will be done by the end of the week.So your wait might be over as well as mine. Just wait for email next week.Hopefully it will end soon.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A.Priori said:


> Still waiting for my bronze....any update about when they will all go out? I'm actually moving 3000 miles away in 7 weeks...getting nervous I wont be here.


I think you are safe enough as according to Nadim the remainder going no later than mid this week so expect an e-mail soon.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Your stingray is awesome! I want something like this later for my watches too, maybe from genuine cobra also...


chirs1211 said:


> Ready an' waiting
> View attachment 1561075
> 
> 
> Chris


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



taramuh said:


> As per Nadim's update on FB he is finishing QC and will be shipping all remaining pieces next week,and even promises that it all will be done by the end of the week.So your wait might be over as well as mine. Just wait for email next week.Hopefully it will end soon.


"Hopefully it will end soon". Yep. Hopefully.

Count me into the group that will never, ever preorder again. It's like me deciding I want a new career and all of my clients preordering my services and waiting until I get it together and produce, and with issues I might add.

Watch preorders are charity.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Pre Orders are not for everyone. And not for the " hard driving, I paid for my watch and now I want it" crowd. Usually, there is a trade off which offers a discount for the customer with a freebie or two thrown in for exchange of pre payment with what amounts to a signt unseen product, many times. Most veterans of a few pre orders are well aware that delays are NOT uncommon and part of the process.

As far as Charity. Well, it depends with each pre order. Sometimes that may seem the case. Other times, like with the MKII Kingston and the Precista Dreadnought, the pre order folks saw the value of their watches double and triple in value. And I will be the first to agree that it is rare for this kind of outcome but it is not always a case of the vendors getting the best end of the bargain.

Usually, once the watches are delivered there is a pleasant reaction to the product.



Robotaz said:


> "Hopefully it will end soon". Yep. Hopefully.
> 
> Count me into the group that will never, ever preorder again. It's like me deciding I want a new career and all of my clients preordering my services and waiting until I get it together and produce, and with issues I might add.
> 
> Watch preorders are charity.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I'm curious if one of the as yet undelivered straps is a NATO/Zulu? I'm tempted to cut the buckle off of the bronze one I have on it to install the buckle from the leather strap that was installed?
PS, it's a great watch. I was fortunate enough to be one of the ones that had their watch in the first batch. I've been wearing it pretty much exclusively since I got it. I understand the frustration of the guys who are in the "2nd batch". Don't throw the baby out with the bath-water. At the end of the day (months, year...) you'll end up with a super watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Robotaz said:


> "Hopefully it will end soon". Yep. Hopefully.
> 
> Count me into the group that will never, ever preorder again. It's like me deciding I want a new career and all of my clients preordering my services and waiting until I get it together and produce, and with issues I might add.
> 
> Watch preorders are charity.


The difference next time if you chose to do it again is that you know to expect delays as it's the nature of the beast but always remember that going this route guarantees that you're getting more watch for your money's worth as is the case with this Octopus and at least you now know the caliber of the man you are dealing with and how open and honest he is and the constant communications your get along the way.

I always say never say never because more often than not you'll regret you'd ever said it.;-)


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Did anyone from the 2nd batch receive a shipping notification?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



sorcer said:


> Did anyone from the 2nd batch receive a shipping notification?


Had a PM message from Nadim yesterday on another subject ;-) and as far as I could make out some if not all of the next batch is ready for shipment tomorrow so those e-mail notifications will be arriving very soon.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I got my ship notification via email yesterday. Notice to gmail users: the email was flagged as spam as it contained non-english text.

Frank


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

DigVic said:


> Your stingray is awesome! I want something like this later for my watches too, maybe from genuine cobra also...


Thanks, was an ebay buy i've had a cobra off ebay too a couple years ago, though they're not too robust, cobra skin is quite thin and the buckle holes start to split after a while, so i would highly recommend, if you get one of those,using a deployment clasp if possible.

Chris


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have received my shipping info too, yay!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

OK it's my turn to whine, I didn't get my notice! Wah Wah Wah.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

There's a tremendous sense of irony in so many people waiting with baited breath to be able to tell the time...

I too am in the "still waiting" club...


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

No shipping email for me yet  I'll be checking my email every hour or so until I get it though


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Would someone please, please, please post some pics of a bronze/green as soon as you can.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am guessing that you have at least a week or so to wait before anyone gets their second batch watches, (probably much longer in my case) because they are sent by normal Canada post. I am still waiting for something sent from Canada and sent the same way that was posted at the end of June


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Still waiting for email notification on my bronze/brown. A friend of mine will get his second before I get my first, tell me that makes sense.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I have received no notifications either and I was one of the first buyers. I guess this is what happens when you purchase a specific serial number.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think we were able to order without picking a specific serial number, were we?



Chaz said:


> I have received no notifications either and I was one of the first buyers. I guess this is what happens when you purchase a specific serial number.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Would someone please, please, please post some pics of a bronze/green as soon as you can.


I hear unlike it's siblings the Bronze/Green is extremely camera shy and the only way to get a photo is to sneak up on it like a ninja.:-d


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Lummox said:


> I don't think we were able to order without picking a specific serial number, were we?


We were not allowed to, that is part of the reason that it might take longer for someone to get their watch. It is because you have to wait until that specific number is ready to ship. If we did not, he could ship out watches in order of purchase, so people who ordered first would reviece their watches first.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Makes sense. Fingers crossed the latest batch haven't thrown up too many QC issues...


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I hear unlike it's siblings the Bronze/Green is extremely camera shy and the only way to get a photo is to sneak up on it like a ninja.:-d


Actually I've read somewhere that Green Octupus has a Phantom mode that cannot be photographed directly. In another words it won't show up on Camera but there is one way, mirror reflections are fair play even in Phantom mode. Good luck.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally...I'm going to miss all this anticipation of receiving the email and the watch. Time to sign up for another micro watch!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

pcirelli said:


> Personally...I'm going to miss all this anticipation of receiving the email and the watch. Time to sign up for another micro watch!


Watch this space then.;-)


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I received my email notification from Canada Post two days ago, but when I track it I still get the message, "A shipping label has been created by the shipper. Once the shipment arrives in our facility, tracking status and the expected delivery date will be updated."

Is Canada Post usually slow to update status? I'm trying to figure out if I just have a printed shipping label or an actual package in transit. Anybody from the first batch care to share how long it took from receiving the initial Canada Post email to receiving a watch?



nhwoods said:


> Still waiting for email notification on my bronze/brown. A friend of mine will get his second before I get my first, tell me that makes sense.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

jmburgess said:


> I received my email notification from Canada Post two days ago, but when I track it I still get the message, "A shipping label has been created by the shipper. Once the shipment arrives in our facility, tracking status and the expected delivery date will be updated."
> 
> Is Canada Post usually slow to update status? I'm trying to figure out if I just have a printed shipping label or an actual package in transit. Anybody from the first batch care to share how long it took from receiving the initial Canada Post email to receiving a watch?


Same thing here...Not sure....


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just because postage is printed doesn't mean the Post Office has picked it up.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

jmburgess said:


> I received my email notification from Canada Post two days ago, but when I track it I still get the message, "A shipping label has been created by the shipper. Once the shipment arrives in our facility, tracking status and the expected delivery date will be updated."
> 
> Is Canada Post usually slow to update status? I'm trying to figure out if I just have a printed shipping label or an actual package in transit. Anybody from the first batch care to share how long it took from receiving the initial Canada Post email to receiving a watch?


That's usually means that only the label been created but package did not go through the facility yet.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

My guess is that Nadim using an internet mail option to generate mail labels and paying for the postage while packing watches for shipping,when he finish he then will bring them to Post Office or schedule the pick up,and when the package will be processed through the facility you will get different status info when tracking the package.I know because I use the same system on eBay to send packages.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Well, folks. I'm really sad it's come to this. After all the fun and photoshopping and anticipation, I've tried hard to get used to the size again and again and as much as I adore the design, it's just too damn big for me!  if it was a 40-42mm, it would be perfect. Looks like I'll have to sell this one on. 
Kinda heartbroken about this, tbh.  What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> I received my email notification from Canada Post two days ago, but when I track it I still get the message, "A shipping label has been created by the shipper. Once the shipment arrives in our facility, tracking status and the expected delivery date will be updated."
> 
> Is Canada Post usually slow to update status? I'm trying to figure out if I just have a printed shipping label or an actual package in transit. Anybody from the first batch care to share how long it took from receiving the initial Canada Post email to receiving a watch?


I wouldn't worry. CP is slow getting things moving.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chaz said:


> I have received no notifications either and I was one of the first buyers. I guess this is what happens when you purchase a specific serial number.


I'm also waiting for mine and similar to you, I was somewhere at the start rather than the end of ordering the watch


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Well, folks. I'm really sad it's come to this. After all the fun and photoshopping and anticipation, I've tried hard to get used to the size again and again and as much as I adore the design, it's just too damn big for me!  if it was a 40-42mm, it would be perfect. Looks like I'll have to sell this one on.
> Kinda heartbroken about this, tbh.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


i know it's more than just wrist size --- how "round" one's wrist is does affect how it will wear.... i know a lot of guys at the local forum with "smaller" wrists than mine (i have 7.75in wrists) but can pull off 44mm-up watches... For reference, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

"Already a good bunch of watches shipped this week. But still going on with QC. All watches should be out by the end of next week!"

Well, the end of next week (in reference to the above statement from Makara's Facebook page) is tomorrow... so still keeping my fingers crossed for a shipping notification today or tomorrow!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Lummox said:


> "Already a good bunch of watches shipped this week. But still going on with QC. All watches should be out by the end of next week!"
> 
> Well, the end of next week (in reference to the above statement from Makara's Facebook page) is tomorrow... so still keeping my fingers crossed for a shipping notification today or tomorrow!


This was roughly what was said in his PM to me earlier in the week so I reckon his still on target.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Well, folks. I'm really sad it's come to this. After all the fun and photoshopping and anticipation, I've tried hard to get used to the size again and again and as much as I adore the design, it's just too damn big for me!  if it was a 40-42mm, it would be perfect. Looks like I'll have to sell this one on.
> Kinda heartbroken about this, tbh.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


It would be a shame if you did flip it because I'm willing to bet it's a combination of things not just size that's got you questioning yourself, bronze is heavier than S/S and I reckon it this along with the slightly larger diameter that has you thinking this way. I felt this way when I got my Bronze Moray, also 44mm but now it's my most wore watch which the Octopus will soon be.....give it time.

P.S.
If you have a full length mirror put the watch on and look at yourself in the mirror because you'll get a different perspective on how it's wearing on you. ;-)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I got the ss/black and my wrist is 7.25". I'm not slim in the middle LOL. But I'll try the mirror thing. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Thanks guys. I got the ss/black and my wrist is 7.25". I'm not slim in the middle LOL. But I'll try the mirror thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Don't know for why but I was sure you had the bronze, oh well they say the first sign of old age is memory loss. lol

7.25" isn't that slim of a wrist and certainly not for being able to pull out wearing a 44mm watch, mine's 7.75" and my upper limit is my 47mm Nav-B.

BTW what strap have you on it?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Thanks guys. I got the ss/black and my wrist is 7.25". I'm not slim in the middle LOL. But I'll try the mirror thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


What did the mirror say!!!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



synaptyx said:


> Well, folks. I'm really sad it's come to this. After all the fun and photoshopping and anticipation, I've tried hard to get used to the size again and again and as much as I adore the design, it's just too damn big for me!  if it was a 40-42mm, it would be perfect. Looks like I'll have to sell this one on.
> Kinda heartbroken about this.


Yeah, I'm kind of worried about the size too. My wrist is 6.75 but is very flat. I can wear an Obris Morgan Branco and Seiko Ice Monster just fine which I think are also 44mm so I'm remaining optimistic.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Don't know for why but I was sure you had the bronze, oh well they say the first sign of old age is memory loss. lol


  Yeah, I love the bronze, but missed out on it. Got me ss/black #3 no-date.


> 7.25" isn't that slim of a wrist and certainly not for being able to pull out wearing a 44mm watch, mine's 7.75" and my upper limit is my 47mm Nav-B. BTW what strap have you on it?


I had is on a Stainless Steel bracelet and I think that's adding to the perception of massiveness. I swapped it out for the rubber strap (I still haven't got around to making my own leather for it) and that makes a huge difference. Just threw it on the grey, black and red Maratac Zulu and same.

Lesson learned: Not every watch needs to be on a bracelet.


S.Nair said:


> What did the mirror say!!!


 "What are you doing, you dumba**!? You'll regret selling the Octopus! You mark my words!"

Thanks guys, sorry about the blip, but I knew that asking in here would help.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone other than Nadim tried to force the patina on their bronze Octopus yet? Curious to see how it looks. 

Also wondering if anyone has tried blue straps on a blue-faced Octopus - I suspect this might be pushing the bold look a bit too far but again, if anyone has done it already I'd be interested to see the results.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Lummox said:


> Also wondering if anyone has tried blue straps on a blue-faced Octopus - I suspect this might be pushing the bold look a bit too far but again, if anyone has done it already I'd be interested to see the results.


If my Magrette MPP is anything to go by, it'll look great! Also, I think a blue-face would look the absolute bomb on a full orange, or yellow strap. 









(I know the Magrette is 44mm guys, but it never felt so big as the Octopus! Perception, right!? It's those curved sides. O_O lol  )


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Dunno if this will help ease peoples' worries. I have 6.5" wrists


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

And this maybe


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Has anyone other than Nadim tried to force the patina on their bronze Octopus yet? Curious to see how it looks.


First thing on the agenda when it arrives. ;-)



Lummox said:


> Also wondering if anyone has tried blue straps on a blue-faced Octopus - I suspect this might be pushing the bold look a bit too far but again, if anyone has done it already I'd be interested to see the results.


I think a nice demin blue coloured leather strap would look mint on a blue faced Octopus either in S/S or Bronze and as my brother's is a Blue/Bronze due any day I'm suggesting a few options for him.

Option 1 : Panatime Demin Blue Strap mainly because it's not that expensive if it doesn't suit but if it does then this will be his next port of call.







Option 2 : Panatime Dark Brown Pebble Grain Genuine Leather with Dark Blue Stitching that's not dissimilar to this image except it's got a nice grain to it's surface.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Still no email notification. Kinda frustation meanwhile.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

I told Nadim that my 21st birthday was today and on the 10th he told me he would send it priority shipping so it would get here in time. It's my birthday, and I have not so much as a tracking number. Nadim lies to his customers and gets their hopes up for nothing. I did not think this should go without being noticed because he needs to learn that his customers will not tolerate being treated this way, especially with all of the delays and empty promises. I will enjoy my first drink tonight at the bar but not with my new watch like I had expected to.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Bit harsh, bro. It's only a watch. Nadim has tried his damnedest to get these watches complete and out the door. So, you'll get it next week. Big deal. Why don't you worry about having fun tonight instead of acting like it's your 12th birthday, not your 21st. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

21 year old problems...


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

That's not the point. The point is that he told it would be shipped within the next day and it wasn't and still hasn't been. I don't care how harsh it is. Tough love, I'm borrowing my dad's seiko right now, this is going to be my only watch besides a g shock and a steinhart that I used to have that broke that I have.


synaptyx said:


> Bit harsh, bro. It's only a watch. Nadim has tried his damnedest to get these watches complete and out the door. So, you'll get it next week. Big deal. Why don't you worry about having fun tonight instead of acting like it's your 12th birthday, not your 21st.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

I've had so many worse problems in my life but the point is that he told me he would do something and he didn't which makes him a liar. I don't need to sugarcoat it. I think he should be responsible for his actions


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Wyatt Ellis said:


> I've had so many worse problems in my life but the point is that he told me he would do something and he didn't which makes him a liar. I don't need to sugarcoat it. I think he should be responsible for his actions


You are 21, time to grow up!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Wyatt Ellis said:


> I've had so many worse problems in my life but the point is that he told me he would do something and he didn't which makes him a liar. I don't need to sugarcoat it. I think he should be responsible for his actions


Wow someone got out of bed on the wrong side. I appreciate that expecting something on your birthday that doesn't appear is a bummer but it's only a watch for heaven sake and it's not like it won't appear soon so to seriously be calling out someone as a liar is bad form especially when you consider how active with info Nadim has been throughout this whole process, heck I know of other project where you were lucky to hear anything from month to month.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Generally the right way to handle this is to have a reasoned, adult conversation with the actual person in question, which usually would not include calling them a liar. Lying generally requires you to know you aren't going to do something. If he didn't follow through on something he promised, yeah that's his fault and no one here should be saying "LOOK HOW BAD OTHER PRODUCTS WERE YOU'RE LUCKY, LAST WATCH I PREORDERED THE GUY KILLED MY DOG BLAH BLAH BLAH" because that's a stupid response and everyone's tired of it. But seriously, talk to him. No one here is going to back you up, especially because you're coming off really poorly. If he emails you back and says "tough I don't care about you and I never intended to ship it on time" then yeah come back and yell about it. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

I understand why this has upset some people. I have emailed him twice in a friendly manner asking for information and gave him plenty of time to reply. Here is the email: 
"Hi Wyatt,

I'll ship your watch this week and use priority shipping, you should have it in time for your birthday!

Thanks, "

(P.S. this was on Thursday the 10th)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If it's not promise after promise, partly fulfilled bit by bit, it's the pathetic 21 year old crying about a cheap watch that didn't come on his birthday.

Word to the wise: don't ruin your hopes and dreams by drumming up money before your half-baked business plan is ready to be executed. This is what happens.


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

I must apologize for going too far in calling Nadim a liar. I believe he must have made a mistake. I got put over the edge after receiving a call from fed ex and when I looked up the tracking number it was a package coming from Canada and arriving today by noon. It wasn't the watch and it made me upset with Nadim but I took it too far. Sorry to Nadim and anyone else I upset.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

So it was FedEx's fault all along?


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Soo many whiners in this thread. I'm gonna stop checking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

My fault for getting upset and expecting Nadim to ship it. Not fed ex. Totally different package that was purely coincidental. I expected it to be shipped by the 11th because Nadim said it would


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Notification received as did my brother for his, now that I know it's coming the real agonizing waiting begins. LOL


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Notification received.


+1

It's lucky I received the tracking email last night, I was about to call Nadim a liar and kick a few toys around my playroom (sorry Wyatt, I couldn't resist).


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Wasn't worth breaking any toys over


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Still no notification for me


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Still no notification for me


Check spam just in case it's there as some others have found their software pushing it there.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Check spam just in case it's there as some others have found their software pushing it there.


Have been checking that too but no notification yet... But the week's not over yet!


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I received my tracking email late at night on July 17. It is merely a notice that a shipping label was created, but it's a step forward towards the arrival of my Octopus! 😀

I hope every other second batcher gets an email soon from Makara followed by a watch. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of Octopuses.


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

Done with this thread. Filtering through the bellyaching in here to find a meaningful update or pics has become a waste of time. 

I have 6 watches arriving at some point in the near future. They are gifts for family members. If they don't arrive in a week or two or 8, who cares. They are watches, not human organs. Yes, we would all like to have them by now but come on. The whining and complaining and accusations in this thread, presumably by grown men, is absurd. If the wait is too much to handle emotionally then cancel your order and move on with life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Still no sight of my notification.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be too fixated on the notification, I received mine 4 days ago, but tracking updates still only state that a shipping label has been printed. I'm guessing they're all going to go out at the same time, hopefully today!


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have got notification in my e-mail. Now waiting for steel Octopus.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I kinda feel sorry for Nadim. He has been very good previously with updates and since there are a stream of people posting on here saying they have got their notifications, it seems like he has just got his head down trying to plough through them. I imagine he won't be happy with some of the comments over the last couple of pages when he does get around to replying to this thread. 

Personally, despite the fact I'm still in the "waiting for notification" club, I'd rather Nadim takes his time with thorough quality control and makes sure the watch that I receive in due course is defect-free. I suspect there are plenty of others in the same position. It's a great looking piece at a decent price, and since I've waited 8 months for it already another week or two is less important to me than getting a spot-on watch.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Didimus said:


> Dunno if this will help ease peoples' worries. I have 6.5" wrists
> 
> View attachment 1565975


Damn that looks big... Just kidding


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Lummox said:


> I kinda feel sorry for Nadim. He has been very good previously with updates and since there are a stream of people posting on here saying they have got their notifications, it seems like he has just got his head down trying to plough through them. I imagine he won't be happy with some of the comments over the last couple of pages when he does get around to replying to this thread.
> 
> Personally, despite the fact I'm still in the "waiting for notification" club, I'd rather Nadim takes his time with thorough quality control and makes sure the watch that I receive in due course is defect-free. I suspect there are plenty of others in the same position. It's a great looking piece at a decent price, and since I've waited 8 months for it already another week or two is less important to me than getting a spot-on watch.


I have been in this for over a year now, just a bit sad to see that people who have waited far less time have already received their watch. I too want Nadim to take his time, but one begins to sour after this much time.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Chaz said:


> I have been in this for over a year now, just a bit sad to see that people who have waited far less time have already received their watch. I too want Nadim to take his time, but one begins to sour after this much time.


I get what you mean, but as far as the batch splits go, from what I recall I don't think Nadim had any choice / discretion over that. Similarly he doesn't have any discretion as to which watches have defects which need resolving. It's just bad luck that some of the people who ordered first, are still waiting. Fingers crossed we won't be waiting much longer.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> I kinda feel sorry for Nadim. He has been very good previously with updates and since there are a stream of people posting on here saying they have got their notifications, it seems like he has just got his head down trying to plough through them. I imagine he won't be happy with some of the comments over the last couple of pages when he does get around to replying to this thread.


I agree, for the most part the comments have been very positive and rightly so since Nadim has been very active with his posting and updates, the only time when a little negativity rises its ugly head is when he's too busy to post because he's knee deep in sorting the QC and stuff to be ready for shipping to their respective customers.

Guys he's doing the very thing that will get you your watch quicker so please don't ask him to reply with an update and drag him away for this most important of tasks. :-!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

But he could pick out the serial numbers of people who ordered (paid in full) a year ago and send them first. Like I said the problem is that people ordered specific serial numbers so he cannot just send out any watch to someone, unless of course he changed watch backs.
I have been very supportive until this week, I just expected better. I guess I was too hopeful.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

What a bummer to come back and read some of the comments posted in the last few handfuls of pages. It’s also a reminder to me why I have such a love / hate relationship with preorders. I understand the frustration that some people have, and I have gone through it before in the past myself, when I first started buying preorders, and before I understood the possible twists and turns the preorder process can take. What I don’t understand is how some of the frustration is being handled. Where this thread was once a place I found cathartic and a nice break from a busy schedule, I now find it somewhat unpleasant to read. I respect the right and freedom to express oneself, but I find the lack of decency and tact in some posts far below the level of the majority of members on this forum. I don’t find it coincidental that many of those posts come from those whom seem to have what I would consider to be lofty, if not unreasonable expectations in light of the path this process has taken from almost the very beginning.

I hope that some of those whom might be new to the preorder process, and are unhappy now, have a better understanding about how some of these can go, and it doesn’t sour them from participating in more in the future. It can be a fantastic way to get a great deal on a watch, but often takes some patience, and often a little bit of flexibility. In my experience, this is actually one of the better preorders I have participated in, and I will preorder from Nadim again in the future without hesitation. The truth is, without a little faith and trust; many of the great micro brands out today wouldn’t be here, as many of them started just this way, with a preorder. What a shame it would be if we didn’t get to see some of the creativity of those willing to take the risk, if we are unwilling to take the risk also.


----------



## DTMwatch3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I concur.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't mind waiting for however long it takes but would someone please post some photos of their bronze/green in the meantime.


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

And some bronze/black pics for me


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Hanging out on the beach with my bronze and blue


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice, I wish I could be doing that, with my bronze blue number 1, but no news yet.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Just checked my tracking number (received 4 days ago) and I finally have a change in status. Current status = Item Processed (Location - Montreal). Hopefully my watch, and all the rest of the 2nd batchers, are on the way!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Saturday morning in Germany and still no email.

Not in spam and no answer from Nadim to my email request 2 days ago.

Maybe i have to decline the deal.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



msl_laubo said:


> Saturday morning in Germany and still no email.
> 
> Not in spam and no answer from Nadim to my email request 2 days ago.
> 
> Maybe i have to decline the deal.


Hey mate, you're not on your own...I'm in the UK and no email either. I'm not sure when I'll get my email and ultimately my watch, but I do trust that Nadims busy working on it, and with a little more waiting my time will come.
If I were you, I'd just wait a little longer, I know I'm happy to (well maybe not happy to, but certainly willing to) ;-)


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Shure, i will wait.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in the UK too, just got my confirmation email, so I'm sure you guys won't have to wait much longer either.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine's 'In Transit' so I can only imagine its in this white van.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Mine's 'In Transit' so I can only imagine its in this white van.


Mines not but it's nice to see some movement!


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine shipped... Estimated delivery date is 7/25


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Still waiting for my email, it is nice that a few more got their notifications.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

My new lock screen. 










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Chaz said:


> Still waiting for my email, it is nice that a few more got their notifications.


Did you check your spam email folder? That's where my notification was.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes checked junk folder and the Makara website which says unfulfilled. I guess I am just one of the unlucky.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Still nothing for me neither in inbox nor in spam ;(


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , still no email . Hopefully will get one in the next few days , have been waiting over 9 months so a couple of days / a week more isn't the end of the world !


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Same here too... No email... None too at the junk folder... Hopefully I get one next week.. My birthday was last May so perhaps waiting for my octopus before Halloween then


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I skimmed a few of the most recent pages, so I could have missed it, but has anyone received a steel model yet?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

New strap for my Bronze / Green, it's not done yet but you get the idea. It's a Lyon & Coulson take down gun case that belonged to my buddy who was killed last year. Super stoked to have Dustin of N80 Leather doing it for me, he's another one of the really good guys in the watch hobby and his skills are amazing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about your buddy, this is an nice way to remember him. Something you can keep close. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Really sorry to hear about your buddy, this is an nice way to remember him. Something you can keep close.


Thanks, I am very fortunate that I am very close to his wife and sons also, they have given me some great things to remember him by. Normally I wouldn't do this to something of his but his family is 100% on board with me making it into a strap, and I know he would appreciate it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear, man. But, that's a very cool way of memorializing him.

Was he a soldier?



core attitude said:


> New strap for my Bronze / Green, it's not done yet but you get the idea. It's a Lyon & Coulson take down gun case that belonged to my buddy who was killed last year. Super stoked to have Dustin of N80 Leather doing it for me, he's another one of the really good guys in the watch hobby and his skills are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Very sorry to hear, man. But, that's a very cool way of memorializing him.
> 
> Was he a soldier?


Many, many years ago, but he was always an avid gun collector and had all types of cool old stuff. This is actually a case that had been passed down to him from his father, and they say originally owned by his grandfather. They have so many things of his that giving me something like this isn't destroying a memory or wrecking a collection. The only thing I wish I could do is get an approximate date of production, more for curiosity then anything else.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes a nice way to remember your friend, and looks like enough material to make several straps if you wanted.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

primerak said:


> Yes a nice way to remember your friend, and looks like enough material to make several straps if you wanted.


Yes, there is actually plenty of material. I'm pretty sure I will be asking him for a 22mm also for my A8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Yes, there is actually plenty of material. I'm pretty sure I will be asking him for a 22mm also for my A8.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


A wonderful way to keep a memory of someone, I'd say you have enough to make not only another strap but from the rest you could make a travel watch bag for a couple of watches.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> A wonderful way to keep a memory of someone, I'd say you have enough to make not only another strap but from the rest you could make a travel watch bag for a couple of watches.


I've been thinking about that. This pouch for the cleaning kit is stitched on from the inside and looks like it would come off without any issue. From there it should be just a matter of cleaning it up and making a roll insert or some pillows. There should also be a nice piece of canvas that hasn't seen the light of day in many a year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Monday evening in Germany and still no notification.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Likewise. I'm kinda curious what proportion of buyers have now had their watches or been notified of shipping, and how many are still waiting...


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing for me either.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

My bronze Makara Octopus, new expensive hand made (not China  ) costum leather strap + some new patina


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

DigVic said:


> My bronze Makara Octopus, new expensive hand made (not China  ) costum leather strap + some new patina


I love that strap, I am a big fan of thick but soft leather straps, and that looks like just the ticket.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I received my notification on July 14 and the tracking finally updated over the weekend. Expected Delivery is now showing as July 26...which is one day after I will leave for vacation. I'm hoping Canada Post is just extremely conservative in their estimates.

To contrast this, I ordered an Armida on Sunday morning (in the US), it shipped out Sunday night and will be delivered from Hong Kong to Texas on Tuesday morning. Now that's how you do fulfillment!



Lummox said:


> Likewise. I'm kinda curious what proportion of buyers have now had their watches or been notified of shipping, and how many are still waiting...


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Im enjoying the arrivals as much as the anticipation for incomings. If your n poo t sorrounded by ocean like I am then at least get into a pool and enjoy your new toy this hot summer.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> I received my notification on July 14 and the tracking finally updated over the weekend. Expected Delivery is now showing as July 26...which is one day after I will leave for vacation. I'm hoping Canada Post is just extremely conservative in their estimates.
> 
> To contrast this, I ordered an Armida on Sunday morning (in the US), it shipped out Sunday night and will be delivered from Hong Kong to Texas on Tuesday morning. Now that's how you do fulfillment!


You'll likely get it before the 26th. I got mine today and it was scheduled to arrive on the 25th. There were no tracking updates, once it arrived in the US, until it was delivered.

Frank


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

That's great, thanks for sharing your experience. My tracking information says it's entered the US, but stops there, so sounds like it's getting close.



fgriffith said:


> You'll likely get it before the 26th. I got mine today and it was scheduled to arrive on the 25th. There were no tracking updates, once it arrived in the US, until it was delivered.
> 
> Frank


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Shipping email received and it wasn't in the Spam folder. And why is it called a Spam folder? What did Spam ever do to anyone other than high cholesterol? Couldn't it have been called the Twinkies folder? Spam gets a bad rap.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

still no notification for me either, and I did check my spam folder.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates. There are quite a few more QC issues than I anticipated, mostly casebacks on the wrong watches (date vs no-date, or wrong dial color). So, it is slowing down the whole process tremendously, unfortunately, because I have to switch a lot of casebacks around. I'm still working hard at getting them out as quickly as possible. There are still about 75 watches to be shipped.

One thing is for sure though, this was the last time I let people reserve serial numbers in advance! It is just wayyy too complicated. I might not even do the whole serial number thing in the future, even if it's a limited edition. Speaking of which, I just got this picture this morning:


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Makara said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates. There are quite a few more QC issues than I anticipated, mostly casebacks on the wrong watches (date vs no-date, or wrong dial color). So, it is slowing down the whole process tremendously, unfortunately, because I have to switch a lot of casebacks around. I'm still working hard at getting them out as quickly as possible. There are still about 75 watches to be shipped.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, this was the last time I let people reserve serial numbers in advance! It is just wayyy too complicated. I might not even do the whole serial number thing in the future, even if it's a limited edition. Speaking of which, I just got this picture this morning:


Sorry your life is made harder at every turn by that factory 

The new caseback is awesome - do you make these designs yourself? They're amazing!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

pcirelli said:


> Shipping email received and it wasn't in the Spam folder. And why is it called a Spam folder? What did Spam ever do to anyone other than high cholesterol? Couldn't it have been called the Twinkies folder? Spam gets a bad rap.


this is is why


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Just thought about how great of a deal Nadim is giving us. Sapphire crystal(domed), sapphire bezel, miyota 9015 movement, c3 lume in ss or bronze. For all of his trouble he couldn't be making a great profit. Especially with the extras and more shipping costs. And now getting a new bezel spring. I appreciate the effort to put a watch out there without a superinflated price like it could have very easily been. Best diving watch for the money hands down


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Just read his latest post. Nadim has a lot of patience


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy belated Bday Wyatt Ellis!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

checked now and got a notification from Canada post. hope the octupussies get shipped within the week, or next week!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, notification today. Lable created.
Seems to come to an goode End.

Martin


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Arrived this morning! (no customs charge, thanks Nadim  ) On way to work so here's a few quick shots


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

That black strap looks interesting...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Notification received here too 

Chris


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Lummox said:


> That black strap looks interesting...


Yeah, I'm not that au fait with straps, but it seems to be slightly 'fluffy'. The rubber strap looks good, nicely branded. The leather the watch comes on is ok, but I'll probably just stick it on a bracelet when I get chance.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

How long is that black leather strap?
Is it longer than the brown one?

Chris


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Is the rubber strap longer than the leathers? And is the black leather the same length as the brown? 

Seems a bit odd to me that most people don't seem to be using the rubber strap - most seem to either stick with the supplied brown one (if it fits their wrists) or fit an aftermarket leather strap. Not many pics so far of the Octopus on rubber or textile straps. Does that mean most of the Octopi are going to be desk divers? Leather straps and water don't mix very well as a rule!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

I literally just opened the box to take the pics, chucked it on my wrist on the default brown leather and left for work - so can't answer any questions about the straps yet! When I'm home later I'll swap it to the rubber and take some pics and also check out the other straps more closely.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Lummox said:


> ... Does that mean most of the Octopi are going to be desk divers? Leather straps and water don't mix very well as a rule!


Erm, yes in my case. I don't live anywhere near water (well apart from London's River Thames and I'm staying out of that haha).

I bought it because for various reasons (looks, price etc) but I am planning to take it on holiday and ensure it gets some time in the Adriatic Sea


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

core attitude said:


> What a bummer to come back and read some of the comments posted in the last few handfuls of pages. It's also a reminder to me why I have such a love / hate relationship with preorders. I understand the frustration that some people have, and I have gone through it before in the past myself, when I first started buying preorders, and before I understood the possible twists and turns the preorder process can take. What I don't understand is how some of the frustration is being handled. Where this thread was once a place I found cathartic and a nice break from a busy schedule, I now find it somewhat unpleasant to read. I respect the right and freedom to express oneself, but I find the lack of decency and tact in some posts far below the level of the majority of members on this forum. I don't find it coincidental that many of those posts come from those whom seem to have what I would consider to be lofty, if not unreasonable expectations in light of the path this process has taken from almost the very beginning.
> 
> I hope that some of those whom might be new to the preorder process, and are unhappy now, have a better understanding about how some of these can go, and it doesn't sour them from participating in more in the future. It can be a fantastic way to get a great deal on a watch, but often takes some patience, and often a little bit of flexibility. In my experience, this is actually one of the better preorders I have participated in, and I will preorder from Nadim again in the future without hesitation. The truth is, without a little faith and trust; many of the great micro brands out today wouldn't be here, as many of them started just this way, with a preorder. What a shame it would be if we didn't get to see some of the creativity of those willing to take the risk, if we are unwilling to take the risk also.


The watch forums are relatively new to me, having been a veteran (since 2004) of the Bespoke flashlight forums before.
On preorders. Never! It's not the right way for newbies to start. I'll write more about it later but allow me to inform all of you, fellow bespoke/micro brand aficionados, that relatively speaking, we have it really 'good' here on WUS.
The preorder scams I've witnessed unfold on Candlepowerforums.com make these little wristwatch snafus seem trivial in comparison!
Get popcorn.⌚


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> The watch forums are relatively new to me, having been a veteran (since 2004) of the Bespoke flashlight forums before.
> On preorders. Never! It's not the right way for newbies to start. I'll write more about it later but allow me to inform all of you, fellow bespoke/micro brand aficionados, that relatively speaking, we have it really 'good' here on WUS.
> The preorder scams I've witnessed unfold on Candlepowerforums.com make these little wristwatch snafus seem trivial in comparison!
> Get popcorn.⌚


That supposed to make it better? I still think maybe an email explaining the issue might of helped. I still think that the people who waited the longest should get their watches firsr.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Received mine in the post this morning too but I already knew that the straps would be too short for me so waiting until I could change strap before posting a quick photo.










Loving the effect of the dome crystal and can't wait to giving it a bit of my LoS treatment. The lumes are great after just checking and the factory have done a wonderful job match the strength of the lumes on the bezel to those on the dial.... bravo.

p.s.
Thanks Nadim mate for everything, you're a star.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Chaz said:


> That supposed to make it better? I still think maybe an email explaining the issue might of helped. I still think that the people who waited the longest should get their watches firsr.


You do understand that not all of the watches were shipped to Nadim at the same time, correct? Should he have waited until he received the 2nd batch before shipping anything?

This thinking defies all logic...


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

One more thing...we're talking about watches...watches...not hearts...or lungs...or kidneys...we're talking about watches...


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

pcirelli said:


> You do understand that not all of the watches were shipped to Nadim at the same time, correct? Should he have waited until he received the 2nd batch before shipping anything?
> 
> This thinking defies all logic...


I did not say he should have waited until both batches were in before shipping the out. What is did say was he should have shipped the watches out in each batch to the people who ordered first. I guess that is too hard for you to comprehend, 
I think it is a bit of a rub to have someone who put up theory money in support of this project at the very beginning (over a year ago) be one of the last people to recieve their watch.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Chaz said:


> I did not say he should have waited until both batches were in before shipping the out. What is did say was he should have shipped the watches out in each batch to the people who ordered first. I guess that is too hard for you to comprehend,
> I think it is a bit of a rub to have someone who put up theory money in support of this project at the very beginning (over a year ago) be one of the last people to recieve their watch.


So, Nadim should have sorted through all of the watches then shipped based on order date? Sounds efficient to me

And you knew about the potential delay with micros, right? This is my first micro and I expected the worst. Maybe I'm just a wicked smaht dude.

The watches weren't built and sitting on a warehouse ready to ship. Nadim has done his best and gone above and beyond. What's done is done and can't be changed. 
-Quit the Belly Aching


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Why? I am just saying what I feel would have been the right way to do it. Nadim has to sort through the watches anyway. No, the watches are not sitting in a wharehouse they are right in front of him, so yes he could have just as easily picked out the ones that were going to the people who ordered first. It is how most of these other preorders worked.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Received mine in the post this morning too but I already knew that the straps would be too short for me so waiting until I could change strap before posting a quick photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The proportions look perfect on your wrist. May we ask what your wrist size is?📌


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> The proportions look perfect on your wrist. May we ask what your wrist size is?


Sure mate, my wrist varies from 7.75" up to almost 8" depending on time of the day. Despite having the same lug to lug size as my Benarus Moray this watch actually wears better which is a real surprise given that I rate the cushion case one of the most comfortable.

Nadim have produced a very comfortable watch first go which is exceptional.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> The watch forums are relatively new to me, having been a veteran (since 2004) of the Bespoke flashlight forums before.
> On preorders. Never! It's not the right way for newbies to start. I'll write more about it later but allow me to inform all of you, fellow bespoke/micro brand aficionados, that relatively speaking, we have it really 'good' here on WUS.
> The preorder scams I've witnessed unfold on Candlepowerforums.com make these little wristwatch snafus seem trivial in comparison!
> Get popcorn.⌚


I think you may have misread my words, I did not say that preorders were a good place for newbies to start, I acknowledged those whom might be new to the preorder process, and the hope that it would not sour them concerning future participation. I agree that the vast majority of preorders on here go very well... if you know what you may be in for in terms of possible delays, changes, etc. This in my mind is still probably the best value / $ preorder I have seen to date. I think some buyers may have lost sight of that when their what would normally be, reasonable expectations, didn't match up with the very common twists and turns of a preorder. I am not faulting anyone for that, just hoping that it gives them an understanding of the patience and flexibility that is sometime required to get through the process, without experiencing the angst that some seem to feel.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my notification as well , I think Nadim has answered the biggest problem in his last post - letting people reserve serial numbers ! If he hadn't done that then those who ordered first would likely have got the watches sent first. The fact that he is learning from this for the future is all we can ask really and I commend him on his patience as it must be a real pain in the arse to deal with.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I said that was the problem several days ago. I still do not understand how he is picking what watch to do next? Does he just randomly pick one? I ordered a very low serial number bronze watch is he picking ones that he does not have to fix if so it would be nice to get info that he is doing so.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Pictures on the included rubber. Its a nice soft strap, feels comfortable.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

All the problems relating to who gets their watch and in what order have come from reserving serial numbers , he won't be doing that in future so has learned his lesson . If he started saying sorry you can't now have a certain serial number there would be people kicking off way more , so I think he's doing his best - but next time things will be done differently.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Whichever way he is doing it, he is doing his best, do give him a break. I sympathise with those still waiting but lets not try to second guess what he is doing.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Doesn't really help this time around...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Chaz said:


> Doesn't really help this time around...


Oh well!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

MJ_London said:


> Pictures on the included rubber. Its a nice soft strap, feels comfortable.


Looks great and sounds decent!...How is it for picking up lint?...

...I've got this as a back up rubber strap:










It's a Bonetto Cinturini 321...have you seen the shape of the holes! ;-)

I'm hoping I get my notification soon, but I suppose each person that's get one means I'm one closer...and poor Nadims one closer to finishing!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Looks great and sounds decent!...How is it for picking up lint?...
> 
> ...I've got this as a back up rubber strap:
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny, literally only just put it on for the pictures, so not sure if its a lint magnet yet - although i don't see anything on it yet after a few hours.

Nice bonetto - Yeah good choice on the style too  I have a nice solid bonetto on my Ecozilla, I get weird looks from the other half as I can't help sniffing it lol.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Bummer, still no pics of a bronze/green yet.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Couple of quick lume shots


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^That's exactly how the lumes on mine look. Brilliant aren't they.:-!


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Makara said:


> Speaking of which, I just got this picture this morning:


Who's your artist? That's design/picture is awesome. Now flip that baby over so we can see the other side


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Received mine in the post this morning too but I already knew that the straps would be too short for me so waiting until I could change strap before posting a quick photo.


For some reason, that brown bronze Octopus looks perfect (matches) on your wrist. A little hairy though ;-) but the watch look great. The color bronze, the dial, the strap, etc., it look good on your skin tone.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> For some reason, that brown bronze Octopus looks perfect (matches) on your wrist. A little hairy though ;-) but the watch look great. The color bronze, the dial, the strap, etc., it look good on your skin tone.


The strap was purchased months ago and actually matches very well with the dial colour which again was chosen with the style of patina I'm looking at giving it, but since most of my other watches are 24mm I've a whole bunch to try before I settle on the right one. As for the hairy arms.... man you should see them on a full moon night. lol


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Lummox said:


> Does that mean most of the Octopi are going to be desk divers? Leather straps and water don't mix very well as a rule!


While I can't speak for anyone else, I plan to dive mine when I get a chance. I'm on travel without my gear and it's being shipped to my house, but the next time I get in the water and have an extra spot on my arm I will bring it along for the ride.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Received mine in the post this morning too but I already knew that the straps would be too short for me so waiting until I could change strap before posting a quick photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome combo with the leather strap you paired it with!!!! 
Looks good on your wrists too!!!!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

So I've bought some basic leathercraft tools and am going to have a crack at making myself a strap for the Octopus, as I expect the standard leather to be too short for me, based on what others have said. 

Some of the tools are coming from China / Hong Kong. Although the leather itself is coming from the UK. 

I wonder if I'll have all of the tools and materials before my Octopus arrives... I'm thinking my odds are good on that one!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Damn, just checked my tracking and it says it will get to me on August the 5th. The label was created on the 14th of this month. What do Canada Post use to send mail overseas? steamboats? It's not as though it was super cheap shipping either ($35 if memory serves).

Not blaming Nadim btw, before one of his followers comes to the rescue, am whining about Canada Post - and yes I am allowed to whine, I paid for the privilege.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

With only 75 watches left to ship, I sure thought I would wake up to a email notification.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



nhwoods said:


> With only 75 watches left to ship, I sure thought I would wake up to a email notification.


75 out of a total of 400 (I believe) is still quite a high proportion... but I too am waiting and crossing my fingers...


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Better not complain about not getting an email notification, people will say you are bitc*ing.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

They can say what they like, I am *****ing and I make no apologies for it


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I was in contract with Nadim the other day and he was still doing QC and shipping each and every day. I know its a pain being last to receive but he isn't sitting on his thumbs I can assure you.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> They can say what they like, I am *****ing and I make no apologies for it


haha, I'll get on this B!tching train also............LOL

with all of this anticipation it will be that much more exciting to get the watch


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Lummox said:


> So I've bought some basic leathercraft tools and am going to have a crack at making myself a strap for the Octopus, as I expect the standard leather to be too short for me, based on what others have said.
> 
> Some of the tools are coming from China / Hong Kong. Although the leather itself is coming from the UK.
> 
> I wonder if I'll have all of the tools and materials before my Octopus arrives... I'm thinking my odds are good on that one!


Well. Unless you have the skill already, you should buy your first custom strap and learn the process step by step. Takes no time at all to make your first grungy strap and a few months to get good. Bundmeisters we all respect, have been doing it for years. Check out the strapmaker list. There are about 50 out there?✊


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> Well. Unless you have the skill already, you should buy your first custom strap and learn the process step by step. Takes no time at all to make your first grungy strap and a few months to get good. Bundmeisters we all respect, have been doing it for years. Check out the strapmaker list. There are about 50 out there✊


I don't doubt it. I'd be very surprised if I could make anything half decent without a few attempts, and even then it'd probably be quite chunky rather than delicately detailed. But I figured the Octopus is a big chunky thing, and big chunky strap would probably suit it well 

And as it stands I have time to make a few attempts before I have a watch to fit them to!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jsj11 said:


> Damn, just checked my tracking and it says it will get to me on August the 5th. The label was created on the 14th of this month. What do Canada Post use to send mail overseas? steamboats? It's not as though it was super cheap shipping either ($35 if memory serves).
> 
> Not blaming Nadim btw, before one of his followers comes to the rescue, am whining about Canada Post - and yes I am allowed to whine, I paid for the privilege.


I'd wager Canada had it on a plane within a day or two. I've plenty of experience with both countries, and if things went any slower in Malaysia they'd be goin' in reverse! ROFL :-d


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



MJ_London said:


> Thanks Johnny, literally only just put it on for the pictures, so not sure if its a lint magnet yet - although i don't see anything on it yet after a few hours.
> 
> Nice bonetto - Yeah good choice on the style too  I have a nice solid bonetto on my Ecozilla, I get weird looks from the other half as I can't help sniffing it lol.


Love that strap, John! Do they still make 'em with that nice smell?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jsj11 said:


> Damn, just checked my tracking and it says it will get to me on August the 5th. The label was created on the 14th of this month. What do Canada Post use to send mail overseas? steamboats? It's not as though it was super cheap shipping either ($35 if memory serves).
> 
> Not blaming Nadim btw, before one of his followers comes to the rescue, am whining about Canada Post - and yes I am allowed to whine, I paid for the privilege.


I got my notification on the 18th of July and on the 19th it's status had changed to IN TRANSIT, my watch was sitting on my desk in Northern Ireland of the 22nd which is a total of 4 days even though it's estimated delivery date stated 29th of July.

Trust me they are being very conservative with their delivery dates.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



FOOGauzie said:


> I'd wager Canada had it on a plane within a day or two. I've plenty of experience with both countries, and if things went any slower in Malaysia they'd be goin' in reverse! ROFL :-d


True dat


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Trying a couple more straps on it to see how it looks.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



FOOGauzie said:


> Love that strap, John! Do they still make 'em with that nice smell?


Oh yes Jake...very vanilla!...one small problem-when I wear Bonetto Cinturini straps my dog Oscar always sniffs and licks at them! I buy a nice Dagaz sapphire with an AR coating to finish off a mod and look down to see a big nose print on it!! :-D


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Makara said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates. There are quite a few more QC issues than I anticipated, mostly casebacks on the wrong watches (date vs no-date, or wrong dial color). So, it is slowing down the whole process tremendously, unfortunately, because I have to switch a lot of casebacks around. I'm still working hard at getting them out as quickly as possible. There are still about 75 watches to be shipped.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, this was the last time I let people reserve serial numbers in advance! It is just wayyy too complicated. I might not even do the whole serial number thing in the future, even if it's a limited edition. Speaking of which, I just got this picture this morning:


Received my Very nice, S.S. Brown Dial, Correct Caseback .... Wrong Dial....Ordered no Date....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> Received mine in the post this morning too but I already knew that the straps would be too short for me so waiting until I could change strap before posting a quick photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow nice strap, Luminated  And nice brown dial!

I have finally put off buckley from OEM strap!!! Just cut the pin xD

And now I have finaly put it on the strap, that will be main for my blue dial Makara Octopus (it`s also costum hand made strap, I have bought it special for Octopus).
Sorry for evening photos, maybe I will update them tomorrow with daylight.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

That's not good, better email him, PM and contact him through his website immediately!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DigVic said:


> Wow nice strap, Luminated  And nice brown dial!
> 
> I have finally put off buckley from OEM strap!!! Just cut the pin xD
> 
> ...


Thats class looking, I reckon the whole demin theme is the way to go with those blue dialed ones. I've ordered this one for the brother's which is due any day now.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Oscar1 at least you got one.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

dpage said:


> That's not good, better email him, PM and contact him through his website immediately!


????


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

I must admit I am getting a little frustrated and annoyed about the delay for my watch and it's not easy seeing other people with this wonderful watch

I definitely support Nadim and understand why things have been delayed and all that. I appreciate his communication too

And I still am frustrated and annoyed... good will and patience can only carry me for so long. Especially when others have already received theirs and some have already flipped them! No one is doing the wrong thing, but at the end of the day I am still the one who is waiting


This is probably more annoying because

1. This whole preorder started in August 2013 and it is almost one year- I do not have delivery notification and I will be luck to see this watch this month- realistically August

2. In contrast, the WUS Challenger Rattrapante started in September and I received it yesterday- yes, only 75 watches, but a complicated movement and also fraught with difficulties. They did not have an easy time too

3. In contrast, the Zelos Bronze watch had a kickstarter campaign that ended on 31 March and I got a Fed Ex notification yesterday that it now in Australia- only 4 months from payment to delivery



So trying to stay positive and upbeat but slowly losing it


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Machine Head said:


> I must admit I am getting a little frustrated and annoyed about the delay for my watch and it's not easy seeing other people with this wonderful watch
> 
> I definitely support Nadim and understand why things have been delayed and all that. I appreciate his communication too
> 
> ...


I started this trip on 30june2013 and still have nothing meaning I paid in full for my first watch then. I think Nadim is sending out watches to people alphabetically, not by date purchased. I guess I have no one to blame but my father for not having a last name that begins with letter early in the alphabet. Heck if I did I would have both my watch's by now.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Chaz, one upbeat part remains the comments! But sorry to hear your wait has been longer then mine

Probably we should change our names to AAAAAAA1


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

DigVic said:


> Wow nice strap, Luminated  And nice brown dial!
> 
> I have finally put off buckley from OEM strap!!! Just cut the pin xD
> 
> ...


Looks goooooooood!!!!! 
Personally, though haven't seen much, this is the best combo so far for the blue octopus! I reckon this type of strap in a different color --- black, brown, green --- is the way to go!!!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> Trying a couple more straps on it to see how it looks.


Is the 1st strap a gunny? I think I have the same one! 
Liking the 1st pic better than the 2nd one... But both seem to work ok on your octopus. Like the 1 strap you put on it (2 pages ago?) the best still!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Machine Head said:


> I must admit I am getting a little frustrated and annoyed about the delay for my watch and it's not easy seeing other people with this wonderful watch
> 
> I definitely support Nadim and understand why things have been delayed and all that. I appreciate his communication too
> 
> ...


Second that comment regarding Zelos!I got my notification also.And Zelos had their set back also.The bronze had been redone from scratch when they found out they can't machine the cases so they cast them and machine them after all;and then the dials did not come up as expected,so there are some draw backs also,but they are almost done with deliveries.Hope to get my Octopus at approximately the same time so I compare two.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


>


 Looks great. What strap is this? Does it have Velcro for the keeper end?


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Facebook update... Another 30 or so watches shipping out tomorrow. Check your email inbox (and spam folder!) in the afternoon for the tracking number. This will leave less than 50 watches to complete the Octopus delivery! We're almost there!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Chaz said:


> I started this trip on 30june2013 and still have nothing meaning I paid in full for my first watch then. I think Nadim is sending out watches to people alphabetically, not by date purchased. I guess I have no one to blame but my father for not having a last name that begins with letter early in the alphabet. Heck if I did I would have both my watch's by now.


This is not the case, my last name is B so it must be random or something else. If only!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Maybe he is just picking them randomly then. Makara's Facebook page says 30 will be shipped tomorrow, so I guess we are just the lucky ones who will be last. My summer will be over by the time mine shows up, I will be back at school.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

No change in status since 3!! days. Just lable printed.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



jjolly said:


> Looks great. What strap is this? Does it have Velcro for the keeper end?


This is a GasGasBones strap and yes its Velcro, far more comfortable than a regular Zulu.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

dunno if this is much help...

- so i get a notification from Canada Post last July 22 saying "Shipment Status: Label created by shipper on July 21, 2014"...

- i sent this to my forwarder in the US saying "this is the tracking info the seller sent me, sending this to you as a heads up... blah blah blah..."

- forwarder replied to my email today (July 24) confirming receipt of the email i sent and then saying "thanks for the tracking number, the item is currently in transit to our US store... blah blah blah"...

- went to Canada post's web tracking to check the status and it still said "A shipping labelhas been created by the shipper. Once the shipment arrives in our facility, tracking status and the expected delivery date will be updated.... blah blah blah"

maybe i'll get it sooner than expected and my forwarder has "inside" info we don't know about? or my forwarder is an optimistic SOB and would most likely apoligize when my watch arrives 3 weeks from now!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> No change in status since 3!! days. Just lable printed.


Mine said the same for a couple of days before changing to IN TRANSIT


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

My SS black Octopus status "in transit" maybe it will arrive in 1-3 weeks (depend on our postal local service, they like to delay items for 7-20 days  )


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

FWIW, I was one of the early preorders and my last name begins with a B and still no notice for me, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys! You've lucked into a really pretty watch! However your wrist shots do neither your wrists nor your watch justice! Not sure what it is but allow me to share more if you want me to!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

DigVic said:


> My SS black Octopus status "in transit" maybe it will arrive in 1-3 weeks (depend on our postal local service, they like to delay items for 7-20 days  )


The strap looks great, care to share the source please. Me too waiting for my Blonze..


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

DigVic said:


> My SS black Octopus status "in transit" maybe it will arrive in 1-3 weeks (depend on our postal local service, they like to delay items for 7-20 days  )


Where you buy the strap? It look fantastic...


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have bought several straps like that from same local supplier "Jeka Straps". I don`t know how to buy it international. My watchmaster sell them for me in Minsk. But all straps made in Kiev, Ukraine. Try to google for Jeka Straps, maybe you will find way how to buy it from him (I can`t find it, only local supplier sell for me this kind of straps).


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

DigVic said:


> I have bought several straps like that from same local supplier "Jeka Straps". I don`t know how to buy it international. My watchmaster sell them for me in Minsk. But all straps made in Kiev, Ukraine. Try to google for Jeka Straps, maybe you will find way how to buy it from him (I can`t find it, only local supplier sell for me it).


Where are you from? Belarus?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

DigVic said:


> Wow nice strap, Luminated  And nice brown dial!
> 
> I have finally put off buckley from OEM strap!!! Just cut the pin xD
> 
> ...


That watch along with that strap & those jeans? Fuggeddabouddit! Some things are just meant to be |>


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Well since no one else has posted that they've given their Octopus the LoS treatment I decided to go ahead and do it.










Turned among black in a matter of seconds so I reckon it was a combination of a little too much LoS gel and a little warmer water than when I did the Benarus Moray but the results are the same nonetheless.


























There's still a bit of polishing to the patina to make it more even across the surfaces but I reckon it's looking very well, pure genius doing a case with multiple edges and sides because this works to my advantage with the patina effect.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

My Twins....


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

ukdabest said:


> My Twins....


That's the first green dial I've seen. I really like it. Great looking pair you've got there.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

> Where are you from? Belarus?


 Yeep.


FOOGauzie said:


> That watch along with that strap & those jeans? Fuggeddabouddit! Some things are just meant to be |>


 |> I love that combination.


> Well since no one else has posted that they've given their Octopus the LoS treatment I decided to go ahead and do it.


Good work. But I like to watch how patina grow on my timepiece by itself 


> My Twins....


 Nice!!! I don`t understand why I take black dial, not green or brown on steel Makara  But black will be good with any strap, that`s a ticket.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally got my notification that the shipping label was made. Now the real wait begins...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

ecv64 said:


> Finally got my notification that the shipping label was made. Now the real wait begins...


Nothing yet for me


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

I still yet to get anything. Shucks.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

My Label was created 4 days ago. No Progress until today. Either canadian Post is slow or Nadim just creats labels to keep us in action but did not sent it.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm curious about the watches that didn't pass QC. Nadim mentioned the dispatching was taking longer than he had hoped, as he had identified a number of QC issues with the second batch. I wonder if some of those had to be sent back to the factory?


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

just cancelled my Blue SS no date #12 - fed up waiting now - combined with some quality issues that have been reported - was enough to push me out and ask for a refund.

I've had many watches from projects that started after this, so how can they turn them around faster than this project?


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I will wait until Monday. When no Progress in shipping i will cancle too.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> I will wait until Monday. When no Progress in shipping i will cancle too.


Would it not be simpler to check with Nadim to see if it's actually been shipped rather than cancelling your order?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hicksmat said:


> just cancelled my Blue SS no date #12 - fed up waiting now - combined with some quality issues that have been reported - was enough to push me out and ask for a refund.
> 
> I've had many watches from projects that started after this, so how can they turn them around faster than this project?


I think Nadim will be the first to admit the complicity of the Octopus has lead to the unfortunate delays, four dial colours along with two different case materials would be enough to make it a total nightmare but to throw in a 'with' or 'without' date option compounded things further.

I sincerely feel your frustration but you have miss out of a cracking watch and I'm sure if you were to ask the question to those which actually have their watches if it's outstanding value for money I bet all will reply YES.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Hicksmat said:


> just cancelled my Blue SS no date #12 - fed up waiting now - combined with some quality issues that have been reported - was enough to push me out and ask for a refund.
> 
> I've had many watches from projects that started after this, so how can they turn them around faster than this project?


That is up to you, but to wait all this time and give up days before it ships makes no sense to me. I was lucky enough to get one in the first shipment and it is a great watch an outstanding value.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

@ Luminated: Mailed Nadim 2 times and no answer. So what else shall i do?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

msl_laubo said:


> @ Luminated: Mailed Nadim 2 times and no answer. So what else shall i do?


If you got notification that a shipping label was created it likely means your watch is packed, with a postage label attached ready for the Canadian Post to pick it up.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hicksmat said:


> just cancelled my Blue SS no date #12 - fed up waiting now - combined with some quality issues that have been reported - was enough to push me out and ask for a refund.
> 
> I've had many watches from projects that started after this, so how can they turn them around faster than this project?


BACK OFF *****ES :-|...I'm calling FIRST DIB on Hicksmat's Octopus #12 Stainless Steel Blue, No Date.

Nadim, PM me on how I can transfer the $295 to your account +$15 shipping.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> @ Luminated: Mailed Nadim 2 times and no answer. So what else shall i do?


I've been in contact with Nadim over almost all of this project and the only times he hasn't been prompt with his reply is the the watches arrived (both batches) and he's knee deep in QC and shipment. Truth me he will reply but if you have received notification then its on it way.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I know, but 4 days?


dpage said:


> If you got notification that a shipping label was created it likely means your watch is packed, with a postage label attached ready for the Canadian Post to pick it up.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

msl_laubo said:


> I know, but 4 days?


Yes mine was 6 or 7 days and you need to remember the postal system may not immediately scan them in to their system.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

ok, Keep waiting.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I am about to cancel my two watches of I do not here something soon. If my watches are both fuc*ed up Nadim should send me an email and tell me instead of just leaving me in the dark. Like I said before, I was one of the first people to order a watch and is now am one of the last people without one. This has put me off both the Makara and Helgray brands forever.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> This has put me off both the Makara and Helgray brands forever.


That would be a real shame because you'd be turning your back on a brilliant watch and with some nice designs coming out in the very near future. I can understand your frustration but until you actually hear back from Nadim you are only guessing that there's something wrong.

You say you are almost one year in with this project are you seriously going to pull the plug this close to completion when there's only a matter of days left?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Count me also in the list, who have not received the watch, but, am not cancelling ..


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> That would be a real shame because you'd be turning your back on a brilliant watch and with some nice designs coming out in the very near future. I can understand your frustration but until you actually hear back from Nadim you are only guessing that there's something wrong.
> 
> You say you are almost one year in with this project are you seriously going to pull the plug this close to completion when there's only a matter of days left?


It has been over a year on one watch, that is why I am not too happy that others who have waited far less time are wearing their watches while I am still waiting for mine to be shipped. Like I said in the past the first orders should have been fulfilled first. You can say I am bitc*ing but I think it is just good business practice of taking care of your customers.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Chaz said:


> It has been over a year on one watch, that is why I am not too happy that others who have waited far less time are wearing their watches while I am still waiting for mine to be shipped. Like I said in the past the first orders should have been fulfilled first. You can say I am bitc*ing but I think it is just good business practice of taking care of your customers.


But why cancel now, when you have waited for so long..why think about what others have got?..everything will be all right. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

CANCELING? CONTACT ME. ISO black or brown dial bronze.✊


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in for the long haul, but to those that say "it's only a matter of days now" - how do you know that? 

There's a very real prospect that any watches that failed QC checks because of manufacturing defects will need to be sent back to the factory, or at least Nadim will have to wait for replacements to be shipped from the factory to him. In those cases, it won't be days - it's likely to be much longer, maybe another month or more before those people receive their watches. 

Not meaning to be the voice of gloom but I can understand people getting frustrated at the radio silence at this point, and starting to assume the worst. It probably would be of benefit to Nadim as much as to those still waiting if he could give us an update, however brief, as to the current position. As we've seen over the last few posts, the lack of info is causing people to get cold feet.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nadim was so good at communication at the start of the project and was rightfully praised for it. However, there has been a marked decrease in that in recent months that is making people antsy particularly given the longer than expected delays. Hence why we have a few people wanting to drop out which I believe could have been prevented if Nadim had kept up the same communication that he started with.

Communication is the key. Even bad news is accepted if we are told about it, but when we are all left to our own devices we speculate and moan and eventually want to pull out particularly as we all have money invested in the project.

Please Nadim, do what you did at the start and keep us all informed (I am actually lucky as I have shipping info, but I am thinking of all the others that don't). Full and frank communication is so much better than being kept in the dark.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree communication is the key, the last we heard was that case backs were being changed to fix issues from the factory. Who is to say the watch with my specific s/n was not switch so he could send out someone else's watch or that my watch(es) did not pass QC and are now languishing on the sideline.
All you people saying I should stick it out my question for you is how long a week, 2 weeks. A month. I have already waited over a year, with many false promises as to when the delivery date would be. Then I was lucky enough to be in the second batch of watches. Now I am in the last 50 of that batch. What are the odds that my 2 watches would be in the last 50? I guess you could say it is 100% because that is what happened.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I still have no notification either, the hard part is knowing its so close, but still no word. This thread isnt good on the psyche, it causes more frustration. I waited 20 months on a MoVas pre-order a few years ago, so I can wait.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

I am ready to buy any cancelled watches from Nadim. Because I love my Makara very much  Don`t understand why people you cancel your orders. Just wait.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

,


DigVic said:


> I am ready to buy any cancelled watches from Nadim. Because I love my Makara very much  Don`t understand why people you cancel your orders. Just wait.


That coming from someone who already has theirs


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Excuse me if this has been addressed already but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread very well due to my schedule, but I have seen a few posts scattered around where people don't understand why they are not getting their watch in the order in which they ordered them. I seem to remember this being addressed before, but maybe some have missed the explanation since the thread is so long. My understanding is that Nadim has / had no control over what order the factory shipped the watches to him, so he was just processing them in the order he received them. So it really is just luck (or unuck) of draw as to who gets their watch in what order.

I also think that it would be a shame if people dropped out at this point. I know the wait has been longer for some then others, but I really do believe that it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Excuse me if this has been addressed already but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread very well due to my schedule, but I have seen a few posts scattered around where people don't understand why they are not getting their watch in the order in which they ordered them. I seem to remember this being addressed before, but maybe some have missed the explanation since the thread is so long. My understanding is that Nadim has / had no control over what order the factory shipped the watches to him, so he was just processing them in the order he received them. So it really is just luck (or unuck) of draw as to who gets their watch in what order.
> 
> I also think that it would be a shame if people dropped out at this point. I know the wait has been longer for some then others, but I really do believe that it will be worth it in the end.


What do you mean he has no control of what order he ships the watches out? He received the second batch all at the same time correct? From there you are telling me he has no control as to which watch he sends out from the batch? He has total control. He said he was switching case backs to fulfill the right combination of s/n and date or do date so he has proven he has control.


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

I just felt like it was being rubbed in my face when people said they received their shipping notifications. In my opinion though the longer you wait the more spectacular the moment will be when you finally receive the watch. That's part of what makes traditional/annual events more fun. Waiting all year to go. And I finally received my shipping notification also


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Wyatt Ellis said:


> I just felt like it was being rubbed in my face when people said they received their shipping notifications. In my opinion though the longer you wait the more spectacular the moment will be when you finally receive the watch. That's part of what makes traditional/annual events more fun. Waiting all year to go. And I finally received my shipping notification also


Not so much


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Excuse me if this has been addressed already but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread very well due to my schedule, but I have seen a few posts scattered around where people don't understand why they are not getting their watch in the order in which they ordered them. I seem to remember this being addressed before, but maybe some have missed the explanation since the thread is so long. My understanding is that Nadim has / had no control over what order the factory shipped the watches to him, so he was just processing them in the order he received them. So it really is just luck (or unuck) of draw as to who gets their watch in what order.
> 
> I also think that it would be a shame if people dropped out at this point. I know the wait has been longer for some then others, but I really do believe that it will be worth it in the end.





Chaz said:


> What do you mean he has no control of what order he ships the watches out?


Nowhere in my post did I ever say that.



Chaz said:


> He received the second batch all at the same time correct?


Yes, to the best of my understanding, that is correct.



Chaz said:


> From there you are telling me he has no control as to which watch he sends out from the batch?


Again, I never said that either. What I was alluding to is people who may have ordered / paid early, and have not received their watches yet because they were not in the first batch. I was merely trying to clarify my understanding of part of the fulfillment process as I understand it incase it benefited anyone else.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

You did say he has no control, I am not complaining about not getting my watch in the first batch. What I am saying is that he did not ship the watches out from this batch in the order that they purchased. I do not know what method he is using to decide who gets their watch shipped out. For all I know he closes his eyes and picks one. 
I am done posting so you can now return to your hero worship unabated.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow this thread has gone off the rails........I am waiting it out as I sent Nadim an Email. I hope to hear from him by monday or tues......If there are more QC problems then I will have to reconsider. I almost cancelled before but decided to wait till I have it. Remember guys, you can return it within 10 days of receiving it if I remember correctly. 

How come nobody is posting there SS?!? The perfect combo is the SS with black leather and white stitching IMO...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Chaz said:


> You did say he has no control


Correct, over what order the factory shipped the watches to him, not over "what order he ships the watches out" as you said I did.



Chaz said:


> I am not complaining about not getting my watch in the first batch.


And my original post was not directed at any specific person, your decision to personalize it was your own, you could have easily ignored it since it didn't pertain to you. My apologies if for some reason something in my post made it seem like a personal attack, it certainly wasn't. As I stated before, I was simply trying to lend clarity to part of the process in the event their was anyone who may have missed the explanation since it was so long ago.



Chaz said:


> I am done posting so you can now return to your hero worship unabated.


I'm sorry if you took my post as "hero worship". The fact that I am OK with the way things have gone with my order is no more right or wrong with the fact that you are upset with the way yours has gone. I stated in my post a few days ago that I understood the frustrations of those whom have not received their watches yet and are obviously bothered by it. We are all different people, with different levels of patience, flexibility, etc. I just think it is a shame that some buyers are thinking of dropping out after waiting, and then potentially regretting it later. I'm not sure if you were thinking of dropping or not (I haven't read back through the thread), but I really believe that the frustration will be mostly forgotten once the watches are in their owner's hands.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

I have finally received my shipping notice and it has been shipped.... anticipated arrival early to mid August!

I am one of the frustrated ones, but I am sure it will be tempered when I finally get it


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

To lighten the mood I finally got round to giving the buckle a bit of patina and I must say I'm very pleased with the result.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

As for the lock... I don't think that is going to be happening. It seems like a simple misunderstanding or misinterpretation of words due to frustration. That happens at times and is to be expected when things go another way then one is expecting. And in defense of Chaz, I don't take him venting his frustration in my direction personally, sometimes we just need to vent.

Here is to hoping that those waiting get their notifications soon.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Luminated said:


> To lighten the mood I finally got round to giving the buckle a bit of patina and I must say I'm very pleased with the result.


Looks great.

Definitely going to be having a cracking at patinating mine when it gets here.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Here's my quick review.

Is it worth the money? Yes.

The watch has some really good qualities. Overall, it's a good watch.

The case brushing is even, and the steel appears to have a thin clear coating, similar to a Steinhart in appearance. If not, the brush finishing is that much better. I would rate that alone as excellent at the price.

The crown is well-made, with a very positive and smooth action, both winding and screwing down. It is most excellent at this price.

The bezel is actually very nice. The bezel itself is very well finished. It is a solid piece. The bezel insert is sapphire and is slightly non-flat. It's higher in the back towards the crystal. It appears that the bezel surface where the insert sits is flat. The insert matches up well with the crystal in profile.

The bezel unfortunately has terrible action. Luckily the pros outweigh the cons on this watch.

The crystal is domed and doesn't appear to have AR. Glares are pretty bad. The edge adjacent to the bezel seems to be rounded a bit. It doesn't sit flush enough with the bezel to keep the crazy distortion under control. Overall, it's good for the price though. It's not bad.

The dial is nice. The markers are nice for this price. Same with the hands. The print seems to match colors well. The lume, while bright enough, is uneven in it's application. However, overall the part you look at the most is great. Excellent for the money.

The straps seem overall in line with cost. The leather is not so hot IMO. The rubber and fabric are good quality. The buckles are very good. Overall, in line with cost. I'd like to see maybe drop the fabric for better leather, but they get a thumbs up.

Presentation: I think in line with cost, but creative. I give the packaging and selection of accessories as pretty good actually.

I think when you look at this watch, and hold it, that you see and feel a good watch. Overall it looks of quality considerably over it's price. The movement does feel good and it's not loud. So far I'm within 10 s/d after checking only two hours. I expect it to exceed the price point in performance. For the cost I'm very happy with a 9015.

EDIT - it's running about +6-8 s/d and will slow down a little over time, so running great!

It's a good watch. It needs bezel work, and I'd like to see the bezel insert and crystal interface have a tighter fit. The lume is sloppy, but good in intensity. Most other features are very good to excellent for the price.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Well,great review *Robotaz *!Thank you for that!Well,for that price point I do not expect to get Montres Militaire or VDB quality.It is what it is.I still waiting for mine so I can see for myself,also I am waiting for my Zelos bronze which should be here on Monday so I can compare both when finally Makara arrives (they are not too far in price point,about $100 difference).Once again,great review,too bad you are already flipping yours.But then I can already see people flipping their Helbergs CH6 which they just got and that is pretty good watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

For the past few years, no way would I would flip it. But, I've learned my habits and know I won't wear it hardly ever. I just sold 10+ so...



taramuh said:


> Well,great review *Robotaz *!Thank you for that!Well,for that price point I do not expect to get Montres Militaire or VDB quality.It is what it is.I still waiting for mine so I can see for myself,also I am waiting for my Zelos bronze which should be here on Monday so I can compare both when finally Makara arrives (they are not too far in price point,about $100 difference).Once again,great review,too bad you are already flipping yours.But then I can already see people flipping their Helbergs CH6 which they just got and that is pretty good watch.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Here's the latest update: there are still about 50 watches that need to be shipped. It looks like I *might* be short on a few watches, but this is not confirmed yet. I don't want to alarm anyone just yet, but it is a possibility. I'll make a final sorting over the weekend, and I'll email anyone that might be affected and will offer different solutions. *IF* there are any, it won't be more than a handful. For the others, I ask for your patience one last time, as I'm planning to wrap up fulfillment this coming week.

I haven't been able to keep up with this thread, emails, PM's, and Facebook, while shipping, but I'll try to catch up ASAP. I do read my emails and deal right away with anything that is time-sensitive (ex. a change of shipping address after the label has been printed), other questions I'll reply to as soon as possible. I apologize for the delay.

Of course, I've learned a lot with this 1st pre-order and you can expect things to go much, MUCH, smoother for future pre-orders. I think it is a little unfair when this pre-order is being compared to others who started with a final prototype and say that they are delivering much quicker. If you remember, when we started, it was all based on renders. We went through 2 sets of prototypes, with not-so-minor changes in the middle. We could have easily cut a few months off if we had started with a final prototype. Obviously, this is something I'll do in the future. BTW, I'm expecting the final Sea Turtle prototypes in approximately 2 weeks.

Starting with such a complicated model as a first offering was also not the best idea. Bronze is a challenge by itself, but then I added a rotating bezel, and a lumed sapphire bezel insert. All potential sources of problems during production.

As for fulfillment, I've made 4 problematic decisions: I allowed people to reserved serial numbers, I decided to offer 8 variants (2 case material + 4 dial colors), and then agreed to the crazy idea of offering a date window option, and finally, I made the whole inventory available for grabs and didn't keep any stock to replace defective watches. Luckily, I realized this could be a huge mistake, and I later decided to hold on to all canceled orders watches. Of course, this all came to bite me in the *ss came fulfillment time.

That's why I'm going back to basics with the Sea Turtle. A simple fixed bezel 3-hander. Limited edition, but no serial numbers. And I'll be keeping a good chunk of the inventory to cover possible defects. I'm not doing the same mistakes again!

As for the Octopus, I obviously feel bad for those who've supported this venture and who've been so patient during this hectic ride. Even more so, when the bezel is not as good as I wanted it to be. I'm thinking about ways to make it up to all of you guys. If you have suggestions, I'm listening. If you think I'm crazy and I don't owe anyone anything besides the watch as-is, let me know. What about a sizable discount on the Sea Turtle (or any future offering)?

I'm still working on the bezel fix (new spring), but I tried removing the bezel and it is not easy at all, even with proper tools. I'm thinking about having a new batch of cases made, with a bezel with proper action, and that can easily be swapped. I know myself, and I know I won't stop thinking about it until I'm 100% satisfied with the watch, and this might be the only solution... And I want to hear what you guys think.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Nadim, If it helps any, I am willing to sacrifice a few of my watches from this order and trade them for future models. I would hate to see anyone who only has one watch coming to them get shorted. Just shoot me an email or message if this is something that might work to get an Octopus into someone's hands who might otherwise not get one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

I don't have the expertise to voice an opinion on bezel fixes.

I wouldn't try to bring out new case or bezel designs just to make the Octopus perfect.

If possible, the spring fix is the way to go. If you miraculously pulled off a spring fix, then it would speak volumes on the ability to use what's out there with your supply connections. I'd like to see if you can find something.

I'd be OK with replacing the spring myself to make the watch even better.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Core attitude is a team player! Stand up guy! I'm humbled and impressed!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Here's the latest update: there are still about 50 watches that need to be shipped. It looks like I *might* be short on a few watches, but this is not confirmed yet. I don't want to alarm anyone just yet, but it is a possibility. I'll make a final sorting over the weekend, and I'll email anyone that might be affected and will offer different solutions. *IF* there are any, it won't be more than a handful.


How can he not know if he is short a few watches? I guess this has turned into a bigger cluster fu*k than I thought. I guess I might not being getting a watch anytime soon. 
As far as what he can do to get me to purchase another watch from him at this point not much.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Chaz said:


> How can he not know if he is short a few watches? I guess this has turned into a bigger cluster fu*k than I thought. I guess I might not being getting a watch anytime soon.
> As far as what he can do to get me to purchase another watch from him at this point not much.


What do you mean how can he not know? It's pretty elementary, he got a bigass box with what was it 800 watches? Don't know why you'd blame a 1-person operation that's under some pretty serious customer pressure for trying to ship fast. I mean, is it good practice? Maybe not, but basically every small business is run by the seat of their pants.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> Here's the latest update: there are still about 50 watches that need to be shipped. It looks like I *might* be short on a few watches, but this is not confirmed yet. I don't want to alarm anyone just yet, but it is a possibility. I'll make a final sorting over the weekend, and I'll email anyone that might be affected and will offer different solutions. *IF* there are any, it won't be more than a handful. For the others, I ask for your patience one last time, as I'm planning to wrap up fulfillment this coming week.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with this thread, emails, PM's, and Facebook, while shipping, but I'll try to catch up ASAP. I do read my emails and deal right away with anything that is time-sensitive (ex. a change of shipping address after the label has been printed), other questions I'll reply to as soon as possible. I apologize for the delay.
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW!!!Nadim,how that could happened????It is a simple math.You know how many pieces there supposed to be.You mean you did not count watches when you received them from manufacturer?THAT is a major f....k up!!!That means that any of us in the last 50 o so waiting might not get anything at all!!!???That makes me upset to say the least.Future discount on future production?Yes,it sounds great but I would prefer to have the one I ordered a year ago!If that is the case and I am the one left with nothing then I would love to get one of bronze prototypes(since I do like the fact that the case on them has more copper content in bronze).I still want the Octopus and I do not want to resort to buying one on WUS.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

It still does not change the facts that this has turned into a disaster. Maybe he should have finished this before venturing into another watch company.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



LeopardBear said:


> What do you mean how can he not know? It's pretty elementary, he got a bigass box with what was it 800 watches? Don't know why you'd blame a 1-person operation that's under some pretty serious customer pressure for trying to ship fast. I mean, is it good practice? Maybe not, but basically every small business is run by the seat of their pants.


Stop it,just stop!It is very simple and logical step - got a big box?Fine, just start with counting what is in the box!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe I've not expressed myself clearly :/ I'm not short on watches, I *may* be short on the number of watches that pass QC. Things like a badly scratched caseback. But in this case I can offer to send the watch as-is and send a replacement caseback at a later time. Not a big deal, but I need to tell this to the customer before shipping. Most other defects, I can fix myself. I do have extra parts.

The only problem is with damaged cases, and no, I have not done the final count of those yet. This is what I'm doing tomorrow. At the moment the watches that did not pass QC are not sorted by type of defect (wrong casebacks are on the same table as damaged cases). If there are too many bad cases then, and only then, I may be short on watches to ship. And I'll have to wait to receive replacement cases before I can ship them. Of course, priority will be given to early pre-orders.

There is no disaster at all. Fulfillment of this complicated pre-order is a long process, that has been made even more complicated because of some mixups from the manufacturer.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Makara said:


> Maybe I've not expressed myself clearly :/ I'm not short on watches, I *may* be short on the number of watches that pass QC. Things like a badly scratched caseback. But in this case I can offer to send the watch as-is and send a replacement caseback at a later time. Not a big deal, but I need to tell this to the customer before shipping. Most other defects, I can fix myself. I do have extra parts.
> 
> The only problem is with damaged cases, and no, I have not done the final count of those yet. This is what I'm doing tomorrow. At the moment the watches that did not pass QC are not sorted by type of defect (wrong casebacks are on the same table as damaged cases). If there are too many bad cases then, and only then, I may be short on watches to ship. And I'll have to wait to receive replacement cases before I can ship them. Of course, priority will be given to early pre-orders.
> 
> There is no disaster at all. Fulfillment of this complicated pre-order is a long process, that has been made even more complicated because of some mixups from the manufacturer.


Oh,that is a different story completely.QC is what it is.Glad to hear that all the watches accounted for by number.QC problems could be fixed one way or another.In that case the long wait IS worthwhile.


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

Things are just going from bad to worse on this. If anyone is on the fence about canceling all I can say is... Please cancel! Maybe then the preorders will be filled for those crazy enough to wait until the oh so bitter end!


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

So after all this time some of us will be told sorry we ran out of watches and your getting.. nothing? Unbelievable..


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it s**** but give Nadim a break. He has been forthright and transparent admitting his mistakes along the way - more so than any other boutique start up that I can remember. It's hardly a disaster and seems like most if not all will get your watches with some options if it did not pass his stringent QC. The package is still one of the best bargains out there and final shipments are in sight.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

primerak said:


> I know it s**** but give Nadim a break. He has been forthright and transparent admitting his mistakes along the way - more so than any other than any other boutique start up that I can remember. It's hardly a disaster and seems like most if not all will get your watches with some options it it did not pass his stringent QC. The package is still one of the best bargains out there and final shipments are in sight.


I will believe it when it happens until the it is just talk. I also think the only reason Nadim updated us today is becuase he heard the sh*t hit the fan on this forum.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rjaybass said:


> So after all this time some of us will be told sorry we ran out of watches and your getting.. nothing? Unbelievable..


Seriously only two posts and such outrage?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Chaz said:


> I guess I might not being getting a watch anytime soon.





taramuh said:


> That means that any of us in the last 50 o so waiting might not get anything at all!!!???





rjaybass said:


> So after all this time some of us will be told sorry we ran out of watches and your getting.. nothing?


If it works with Nadim, I am willing to part with 3 of my watches and have my funds put towards a future model or purchase, or even just wait for a later delivery of my original order. That would make 1 SS / Blue, 1 Bronze / Brown, and 1 Bronze / Green available for parts or delivery to another buyer. Any of you three are welcome to one of these if it happens to match your order (or not) and there is an issue with your watch being delivered, and Nadim is able to make it happen.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys I am no fan boy too. In fact I am waiting for 3 watches and no notification either. I am also one of the first few to sign up for this project. So I have waited quite a while too. However, as much as I want the watches, waiting is part of the process especially if this is a startup brand. Perhaps more good will and support for Nadim is required. As such, I am also willing to let go one of my watches, a bronze (the other two SS I am going to wait out) if Nadim can't fulfill to those who urgently needs it. It's just a watch after all guys. Have a good day.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

core attitude said:


> If it works with Nadim, I am willing to part with 3 of my watches and have my funds put towards a future model or purchase, or even just wait for a later delivery of my original order. That would make 1 SS / Blue, 1 Bronze / Brown, and 1 Bronze / Green available for parts or delivery to another buyer. Any of you three are welcome to one of these if it happens to match your order (or not) and there is an issue with your watch being delivered, and Nadim is able to make it happen.


Thanks for the offer but none of your watches match the 2 that I ordered.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> Core attitude is a team player! Stand up guy! I'm humbled and impressed!


Thank you zephyrnoid, but in the grand scheme of things for me, it is really not a big deal, I was very fortunate in that I was able to order 4 watches. It isn't in my nature, and would feel very selfish to accept my complete order, when potentially I can help a few others who may not receive theirs in a timely fashion, or at all. I have complete faith that in the end I will be made whole, so waiting a little longer to see how that would happen just adds to the journey for me, something that I have learned to enjoy... the journey.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Chaz said:


> Thanks for the offer but none of your watches match the 2 that I ordered.


Then here is to hoping that yours are two that come through soon. With Nadim's approval, the offer still stand for anyone it may help.


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't think I'd go so far as to say I'm outraged. But certainly frustrated by now. I'm willing to hang in there but you have to admit that for Nadim to order barely enough watches to complete his pre orders was a little silly. I do understand that this is his first offering and he's learning as he goes. That's fine. But I'm a watch enthusiast and maybe I'm making a bigger deal of this than I probably should. And finally if this all works out believe me I'll sing Nadim's praises along with everyone else..


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I am willing to receive my watch asap. If there are defects - well, let it be with defects as long as the watch works and keep good time. Clearly, it would be nice to have those defects fixed later.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Clearly I see passion on all fronts and understandably so. The first Born is always the most difficult and it doesn't come with an instruction manual so yes it is a roller coaster that needs buckling up. The Octopus is an amazing creature which is highly intelligent and a respected sea creature. As a weekend fisherman we catch local octopus and cut off 2 legs at the half way point to use as bait but release the Octopus to regrow and become whole again. It's makes for best bait catching Papio and Ulua ( jack trevally).

Dont give up on her because she's a great Symbol for a Dive Watch!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine is now picked up after 5 days. Estimated to be in Germany 6th of August. Semms to come to an good end.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Nadim, I'm not fussed about serial numbers if there is an issue with my caseback. I ordered blue/bronze 46 but the number was arbitrary, any number will do.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> I will believe it when it happens until the it is just talk. I also think the only reason Nadim updated us today is becuase he heard the sh*t hit the fan on this forum.


Frankly some of you guys are unbelievable, you are acting like spoilt children. Only if you actually don't receive your watch have you the right to complain the way you are.

If Nadim has done anything wrong it's opening up the pre-order prior to completing the finished design but to counter this we wouldn't have a watch with all these added goodies either like sapphire bezel, lumed bezel, the hand design it have, etc, etc. I have complete faith that future projects will run much smoother simply because this has been a massive learning curve, its not easy stepping into the unknown and expecting it to run like clockwork.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Frankly some of you guys are unbelievable, you are acting like spoilt children. Only if you actually don't receive your watch have you the right to complain the way you are.
> 
> If Nadim has done anything wrong it's opening up the pre-order prior to completing the finished design but to counter this we wouldn't have a watch with all these added goodies either like sapphire bezel, lumed bezel, the hand design it have, etc, etc. I have complete faith that future projects will run much smoother simply because this has been a massive learning curve, its not easy stepping into the unknown and expecting it to run like clockwork.


Frankly, some of the people on here defending everything Nadim does is unbelievable!!

It goes both ways 

It's good for people to have their voices. A forum is a place to discuss opinions and everyone should have their say if they have invested money into this project. Whether we agree is moot, but the people who are complaining have to be heard too as do the people who say that we should be grateful and shouldn't complain.

Everyone's voice is valid - though obviously mine is most valid to me as yours is to you


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed. Still waiting for the notification.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Makara said:


> Maybe I've not expressed myself clearly :/ I'm not short on watches, I *may* be short on the number of watches that pass QC. Things like a badly scratched caseback. But in this case I can offer to send the watch as-is and send a replacement caseback at a later time.


Hmmm, I had been wondering about my caseback, just doesn't seem to look or feel right, but wasn't sure if it was just me....?


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

As a relevant 'aside' , I've parsed this thread from the point of view of one that has extensive supply chain management as well as Process improvement experience.
For the future...
_ one person build outs or fulfillments, QC etc must be replaced with a team.
_ selecting reliable trusted fabrication partners is critical
_employing a person with sound experience in CRM and PR is critical too. Even a communications student intern.
But all this is the future. 
Nadim is aware of the challenges and pitfalls of this story, now he needs to quickly and effectively reformat his CRM and communications protocol.
I'm swamped with work (made double thanks to my own delayed schedules ) or I would gladly jump in and help out.
Patience is the key at this stage. If you felt it was worth waiting a year, then a little extra wait shan't kill you!
Namaste !


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

core attitude said:


> If it works with Nadim, I am willing to part with 3 of my watches and have my funds put towards a future model or purchase, or even just wait for a later delivery of my original order. That would make 1 SS / Blue, 1 Bronze / Brown, and 1 Bronze / Green available for parts or delivery to another buyer. Any of you three are welcome to one of these if it happens to match your order (or not) and there is an issue with your watch being delivered, and Nadim is able to make it happen.


Most generous of you!Yes,if that is the case and I am one without the watch then I'll be glad to take over one of the bronze,either one as long as it is bronze.And thank you again for your generous offer!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If require Nadim need only ask and I'd return mine so another would have their watch.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> For the future...
> _ one person build outs or fulfillments, QC etc must be replaced with a team.
> _ selecting reliable trusted fabrication partners is critical
> _employing a person with sound experience in CRM and PR is critical too. Even a communications student intern.


Aham!!! And for example, bronze Sea Turtle cost will up from $400 (for example) to $600-650 imidiately after this update.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Frankly some of you guys are unbelievable and acting like a pro bono lawyer. Still no notification for me.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

sorcer said:


> Frankly some of you guys are unbelievable and acting like a pro bono lawyer. Still no notification for me.


That is funny because I was thinking more like 6 year olds!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Frankly some of you guys are unbelievable, you are acting like spoilt children. Only if you actually don't receive your watch have you the right to complain the way you are.
> 
> If Nadim has done anything wrong it's opening up the pre-order prior to completing the finished design but to counter this we wouldn't have a watch with all these added goodies either like sapphire bezel, lumed bezel, the hand design it have, etc, etc. I have complete faith that future projects will run much smoother simply because this has been a massive learning curve, its not easy stepping into the unknown and expecting it to run like clockwork.


You can have your opion, what I see is a good project turned to sh*t, because of piss poor communications when things got rough. Nadim could have fixed this with a simple update that some watches did not pass QC and sent out notification to those people. An informed customer base is a happy one. Instead nothing, then he comes out with the statement " I might be short a few watches". So, my suspicions were true, there is a problem.

As for not receiving a watch I have not as of yet, not even a notification of shipping. I preordered on day 2 of this project. My questions are legitimate. Why did others recieve watches in the same batch that ordered much later? How are the watch orders being fulfilled alphabetically or just randomly? Then the answer of he has no control as to what order he fulfills orders is ridiculous, this is a one man operation he has total control. If you call that acting like a spoilt child then so be it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Most generous of you!Yes,if that is the case and I am one without the watch then I'll be glad to take over one of the bronze,either one as long as it is bronze.And thank you again for your generous offer!


Noted, let's see how your order turns out and we can / will make arrangements as needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

No notification for me either, but I'm sure it will pop up in my inbox soon.  Sweet bageez it's hot right now. Guess it's time for a Pina Colada and a swim.  have an awesome weekend everyone!


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I received my watch a couple of days ago and it has exceeded all my expectations. It has been a long nine months waiting for it to arrive but worth the wait. |>


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my first 2 notifications on my Octopi - arrival date of August 11, at which time I'll be in China, but what the hey. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

T-Mak said:


> I received my watch a couple of days ago and it has exceeded all my expectations. It has been a long nine months waiting for it to arrive but worth the wait. |>


Post some pics. Let's liven this thread up!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jjolly said:


> Post some pics. Let's liven this thread up!!


There's another thread on pics. Check it out.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> There's another thread on pics. Check it out.


Am I missing something? Is it the bronze watch thread or is there one that I missing somewhere dedicated to Makara?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

jjolly said:


> Am I missing something? Is it the bronze watch thread or is there one that I missing somewhere dedicated to Makara?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1062423


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1062423


Ah. The dive watches forum!! Thank y'all. Think I'll go spend some time over here -- not sure I can take all of the fussing and fighting over a watch


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Noted, let's see how your order turns out and we can / will make arrangements as needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


All right!Have to wait a bit to see if there is going to be a notification for me this week,or next,or may be Nadim will let us know what is going on in the next update.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Still nothing here for a black ss...ordered aug 2013...


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm starting to get annoyed as well. I understand that we can have delays, but communication has been terrible these past weeks/months. I went through my emails, and the last email I received dated from febr 13, notifying me about the bezel problems and an expected delay of 2 extra months. Right now, we're almost 6 moths down the line and I still have no news about my watch. I see some appearing here on the forums, but I mainly see people posting that they have no mail notification. Nadim tells us only 50 watches need qc, but for all we know, this could be 350. Anyway, I keep waiting and looking forward, but it would have been better to just send out all the watches at the same time, to avoid all these discussions, and provide a few more updates in this thread. 

All the posts by the "buddy's" of Nadim are also quite annoying in my opinion.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I received notification on my bronze watch and canceled my SS watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> I received notification on my bronze watch and canceled my SS watch.


I take it you didn't receive notification on the SS watch and that's the reason you cancelled?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Question on the bezel... Not really techie (I just love watches and sometimes would want to tinker with some but I'm too clumsy for that LOL), would it be possible later on to just replace the entire bezel with a non-rotating one? Or it won't fit the case? 
Just thought about it when I remembered Nadim was asking for suggestions....


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

No, I canceled the SS one because I am not as enthusiastic about it anymore.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> Question on the bezel... Not really techie (I just love watches and sometimes would want to tinker with some but I'm too clumsy for that LOL), would it be possible later on to just replace the entire bezel with a non-rotating one? Or it won't fit the case?
> Just thought about it when I remembered Nadim was asking for suggestions....


Very shortly Nadim will be introducing the SeaTurtle which is basically the same case but with the fixed bezel you are looking.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

So octopus-turtle conversion is a possibility? That would be cool (if possible)! 
Wasn't able to read each and every post on this thread but was under the impression that the turtle was smaller?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> So octopus-turtle conversion is a possibility? That would be cool (if possible)!
> Wasn't able to read each and every post on this thread but was under the impression that the turtle was smaller?


It could very well be smaller, I think the early example Nadim showed us was based on the Octopus case but he has talking about making the next Octopus a 42mm so maybe the SeaTurtle will be based on this case instead. Until the prototypes arrive I believe very shortly your guess is as good as mine.

Sorry I can't give a definitive answer.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> No, I canceled the SS one because I am not as enthusiastic about it anymore.


Hopefully it builds again when your bronze arrives, I'm loving mine but then again I'm just mad about bronzos.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

My bronze/green came in today! The bezel does have a good amount of play but i dont think it will move on its own and it wont bother me. The only other thing ive found a little annoying is the spring bars seem pretty sloppy. Otherwise i love the watch and am glad i waited it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ecv64 said:


> My bronze/green came in today! The bezel does have a good amount of play but i dont think it will move on its own and it wont bother me. The only other thing ive found a little annoying is the spring bars seem pretty sloppy. Otherwise i love the watch and am glad i waited it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bronze/Green looks great and glad to have you on board, btw I swapped out the spring bars for fat seiko ones as I do where ever possible on all my watches.


----------



## Bafanafa (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my bronze/green today too! It really is a great solid watch. I'm also diggin' the bonus felt strap!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Bafanafa said:


> Got my bronze/green today too! It really is a great solid watch. I'm also diggin' the bonus felt strap!


That looks awesome, and great look at that strap, I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

...still waiting


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

ecv64 said:


> My bronze/green came in today! The bezel does have a good amount of play but i dont think it will move on its own and it wont bother me. The only other thing ive found a little annoying is the spring bars seem pretty sloppy. Otherwise i love the watch and am glad i waited it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bronze and green is such a great combo! I had the same two complaints with mine, the bezel play, and the spring bars are ridiculous lol.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Luminated said:


> The Bronze/Green looks great and glad to have you on board, btw I swapped out the spring bars for fat seiko ones as I do where ever possible on all my watches.


Where do you get 24mm Seiko bars? I've only seen them in 20 and 22 mm..


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> Where do you get 24mm Seiko bars? I've only seen them in 20 and 22 mm..


New 4PC 24mm Stainless Fat Spring Bars Fit SEIKO PROSPEX ZULU Band Strap | eBay


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> Where do you get 24mm Seiko bars? I've only seen them in 20 and 22 mm..


I think it was Strapcode at the time I bought a metal bracalet from them, bought about 8 pairs.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> Thanks guys! Much appreciated.


I hope those are genuine as I've just ordered some.

One of these days I'll have a watch to fit them to.........


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just received my shipping info...I was kinda surprised. I thought it would be another week or two till I would receive it. Can't wait.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> Just received my shipping info...I was kinda surprised. I thought it would be another week or two till I would receive it. Can't wait.


I wonder if Nadim is waiting until he has shipped all of the watches that passed QC, before contacting the buyers of those that didn't. I haven't seen anyone on here yet saying that they have been notified of a problem with their watch.

If this is the case, just my 2c, it's not the best way to go about it - it would be a lot better to update the people whose watches haven't passed QC as soon as possible, just so they know where they stand.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

FORMULa said:


> Just received my shipping info...I was kinda surprised. I thought it would be another week or two till I would receive it. Can't wait.


Still waiting here.


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Received this watch in my mailbox today.

Woohoo finally arrived... but upon opening I was a bit disappointed with the finish on the bronze casing, there seem to be this "fingerprint marks" across the grains and some coarse markings against the grains. At one lug, there seem to be some discoloration and "fingerprint marks" smudge and it look as if the shiny part is painted one or some sort of coating is applied to the case.

Further more there are 4 mini dings on the bezel, on the inner ring before the sapphire bezel. Was wondering if guys who received the watch facing the same problems on the finishing of this watch? 

The good point is the nice blue dial, the lume and the hands... But I am still a bit disappointed with the finishing.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hong Jia said:


> Received this watch in my mailbox today.
> 
> Woohoo finally arrived... but upon opening I was a bit disappointed with the finish on the bronze casing, there seem to be this "fingerprint marks" across the grains and some coarse markings against the grains. At one lug, there seem to be some discoloration and "fingerprint marks" smudge and it look as if the shiny part is painted one or some sort of coating is applied to the case.
> 
> ...


The good news is that bronze is a very forgiving metal, just get some ketchup and a toothbrush and the smudge and finger marks will be removed, anything else like a scrap get a bit of wire wool and very lightly rub it of course it will be shinny on this surface but within a week it will have started to patina and within a month you will never know there was anything a miss before at all. You could always force the patina with Liver of Sulphur gel which not only instant cures all your problems but gives the surface a years of service look in seconds.

Anything else wrong I'm sure Nadim will see you right.


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Some quick photos to illustrated. My camera has no macro function, hence the effect on the photos might be less prominent than real life





































Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my mail notice too. Now let's hope the postmen from Canada to singapore will cooperate and deliver them efficiently!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hong Jia said:


> Some quick photos to illustrated. My camera has no macro function, hence the effect on the photos might be less prominent than real life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just finger marks which are effect the natural patina, ketchup and quick brush then wash and dry everything will be good. The small marks at the inner edge of the bezel aren't a quick fix but I'm sure with patina they will all but disappear from view, my Benarus Moray bronze had a scratch on the bezel which can't be seen anymore.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Got my Zelos Helmsman today but nothing yet from Makara  Mind you,Zelos also had set backs,especially with the bronze casing- they found out in the process that the case due to its intricate design could not be machined from the billet but has to be cast and only then machined completing small details,and that is the more time consuming than making new bezels,and Zelos as far as I know is also a one man operation. Then there a was a set back with grey dials which came out as silver ( I was one of the customers ordering grey dial) so customers were offered to pick up different color;however, the number picked was no longer an option which is OK with me. So,all in all - project was successfully funded on March 31 and by July 31 I got my bronze (SS were delivered a month ago to their customers). There were regular update through Kickstarter and emails during the whole process.
Now,I am NOT saying anything against Nadim here,don't get me wrong,I am simply comparing two pre- order experiences. I am sure I will compare two watches as well as soon as Octopus arrives.


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

Lummox said:


> I wonder if Nadim is waiting until he has shipped all of the watches that passed QC, before contacting the buyers of those that didn't. I haven't seen anyone on here yet saying that they have been notified of a problem with their watch.
> 
> If this is the case, just my 2c, it's not the best way to go about it - it would be a lot better to update the people whose watches haven't passed QC as soon as possible, just so they know where they stand.


Agreed.. I've been checking this thread for so long. Everyday in fact. Nadim please let us last customers know where we stand on this.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I noticed the same problem with the spring bars on my watch. They are 24mm bars and they should be longer, spring bars are ordered by their compressed length, the bars that came with the Octopus are 24mm which is too short for a 24 mm lug I ordered 25 and 26mm to see which will fit the best.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

My Black/Bronze Octopus arrived yesterday but I didn't get to open it until a few hours ago. I am very happy with the watch overall and it's currently sporting a Crown & Buckle 24mm Ballistic Nylon 3 ring bronze strap. More thoughts below. Cheers!~

LIKE:
- The box is very simple yet unique and pretty cool.
- The shape of the watch is great and sits very nicely on my 7.75" wrist.
- The dial and hands are very easy to read with great lume. 
- There is some play in the bezel but that's not the end of the world.
- The movement is REALLY quiet, which I'm not accustomed to with my Tudor Black Bay and Omega Speedmaster Pro 861.

DON'T LIKE:
- The watch straps are really nice but super short. I don't expect the rubber to be an issue, but it's just too bad because I really like the extra strap.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

- The watch straps are really nice but super short. I don't expect the rubber to be an issue, but it's just too bad because I really like the extra strap.[/QUOTE]

This was what i was afraid of. My wrists are 7.75in also but i was hoping the straps would be just long enough to get away with

Chris


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Makara said:


> The only problem is with damaged cases, and no, I have not done the final count of those yet. This is what I'm doing tomorrow.


So that quote was from 4 days ago. And the forum says Nadim was active yesterday. But no updates yet as to whether anyone has been notified of a problem with their watches.

This is starting to get a little frustrating. Nadim stated on his Facebook page on 13/07/14 that all of the watches should be shipped by the end of the following week. We're 10 days past that estimate now, and as far as I can tell, a number of people are still waiting, and some of those people are likely to have defective watches and will need to wait considerably longer for replacement parts. And for those still waiting, there's no way of knowing how much longer we'll have to twiddle our thumbs before we find out what's going on.

Isn't it about time we had an update? Please?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Brother got his today, well technically it arrived yesterday but he was late to the post office to collect so.... anyway here's a pic on his Bronze/Blue with date.










The blue dial is stunning and really compliments the bronze beautifully.

P.S. Date and time still need set plus the strap is too short for his wrist so I'll take it home and fit one of my strap to it for him.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

At the risk of inflaming the thread, I received my notification yesterday. According to CanadaPost they have not yet actually received the package - anyone in the UK received theirs yet and can give me an idea how long it may take?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Label for mine was created 21st July but wasn't sent until 25th July, Canada post states expected delivery 8th August
Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Yehey! The dates are out! Mine arrived at NJ already at my forwarder's address. Should be with me by next week!!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MadeOfCheese said:


> At the risk of inflaming the thread, I received my notification yesterday. According to CanadaPost they have not yet actually received the package - anyone in the UK received theirs yet and can give me an idea how long it may take?


Including delivery to the UK and customs you should have your watch within 9-10 days. The estimated time that Canada Post gives seems to be quite accurate which was actually the time the brother's arrived but it really depends on how busy customs are as my Benarus was with them for 6 days before it arrived with me.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

My delivery date here in the States said 8.1.14 but the watch arrived on 7.28.14.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

My #9 bronze/green with date arrived yesterday...........and loving it.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Still waiting for the shipping info.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

My info still only says a shipping label has been printed with no other information.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hong Jia said:


> Some quick photos to illustrated. My camera has no macro function, hence the effect on the photos might be less prominent than real life


I think you're really nit picking there Hong. The marks and dings are miniscule and won't even be noticeble once the watch starts to develop some patina and are all part of the character of a bronze watch. If you wanted something that would stay shiny and uniform then you should have bought the SS version.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> My info still only says a shipping label has been printed with no other information.


Don't worry about it, the brother's said the same for a few days before changing to IN TRANSIT.

Have patience it will arrive and when it does you will love it.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Don't worry about it, the brother's said the same for a few days before changing to IN TRANSIT.
> 
> Have patience it will arrive and when it does you will love it.


i dont know know about that, I think that the experience of the last few weeks will put a negative feel to it. I will have to wait and see. It's been 13 months to the day since I paid for the watch my enthusiasm has waited.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> i dont know know about that, I think that the experience of the last few weeks will put a negative feel to it. I will have to wait and see. It's been 13 months to the day since I paid for the watch my enthusiasm has waited.


I've never met anyone who looks at everything as negatively as you do, I understand your frustration that you had been one of the first in and hadn't received notification but now you have you still have a downer on everything.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I've never met anyone who looks at everything as negatively as you do, I understand your frustration that you had been one of the first in and hadn't received notification but now you have you still have a downer on everything.


I don't look at everything negatively, you do not know me at all. This is the only thing I am souring on. Like I said before others who have waited far less time already have got their watch. My guess is the watch will show up in 10-14 days. I will have to wait until Saturday after it arrives to pick it up because I do not get off work in time to make it to the post office after work. 
I was very positive about this project, it was only in the last few weeks that my pessimism began. I find it hard to enjoy something once you feel this way.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was one of the first few to preorder. I just took the attitude that it will show up eventually and didn't dwell on it. Sure enough, mine showed up last night and I didn't even get a shipping notice. I'm happy as a clam now. I would advise those that are still waiting and are having trouble dealing with that to either adopt the same attitude or cancel your order and move on.

PS - if you decide to cancel you will be missing out on a rare opportunity to aquire a fantastic watch. It is worth every penny I paid and every minute I had to wait.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz said:


> I don't look at everything negatively, you do not know me at all. This is the only thing I am souring on. Like I said before others who have waited far less time already have got their watch. My guess is the watch will show up in 10-14 days. I will have to wait until Saturday after it arrives to pick it up because I do not get off work in time to make it to the post office after work.
> I was very positive about this project, it was only in the last few weeks that my pessimism began. I find it hard to enjoy something once you feel this way.


But you seem to be hung up on the fact that you ordered ahead of others and feel its your right to get it before them, circumstance will dictate the order these will be shipped out and unfortunately most of these will have been out of Nadim's control. The only occasions where updates became less frequent was either when Nadim had nothing to add as he too was waiting further updates from the factory and when a few hundred watches arrived to him and he's swamped doing the QC in order to get them shipped out as quickly as one man can do.

I sincerely hope that once it arrives you get enjoyment from it and eventually look back on this as an adventure with ups and downs but ultimately the outcome was a pleasant one.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

How can you say it is out of his control and then on the other hand say he is a 1 man operation? You cannot have it both ways. I understand he had no control over what watches were in the first or second batch sent from the factory. Once the second batch showed up he had total control. 
As for not communicating with this thread he could have explained how he was going to fulfill the orders. He also said last week he would over the weekend take inventory and get back to us. He has yet to.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaz I think we view things completely differently here you feel paying in full entitles you to be first in the queue so to speak followed by those that part paid and so on, the reality is your paying in full entitled you to getting your watch cheaper than those who didn't take this up after that everyone is in the same boat and no one has more right than the next to getting their watch first. I fully understand its annoying to be near the end of those being shipped but almost all others are quietly and patiently waiting with no fuss in the knowledge that their watch will appear soon.

I just think its sad to have such a downer when your 98% of way there.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Chaz I think we view things completely differently here you feel paying in full entitles you to be first in the queue so to speak followed by those that part paid and so on, the reality is your paying in full entitled you to getting your watch cheaper than those who didn't take this up after that everyone is in the same boat and no one has more right than the next to getting their watch first. I fully understand its annoying to be near the end of those being shipped but almost all others are quietly and patiently waiting with no fuss in the knowledge that their watch will appear soon.
> 
> I just think its sad to have such a downer when your 98% of way there.


I did not say paying in full gave me the "right" to get a watch before some else. What I did say is that in most business I have dealt with is that they fulfill orders according to when they were placed. I also know I am not the only one here that thinks this way. Others do not want to say anything because they do not want to be labeled as *****ing. 
This problem could have been solved by better communication. On how the watches were to be shipped out and people could have been notified if their watch did not pass QC. People still waiting do not even know if there are enough watches that pass QC to fulfill all the orders.
if you do not like what I have to say do not read my posts. You also do not have a right to tell me how I should feel or what I can say.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Chaz said:


> I did not say paying in full gave me the "right" to get a watch before some else. What I did say is that in most business I have dealt with is that they fulfill orders according to when they were placed. I also know I am not the only one here that thinks this way. Others do not want to say anything because they do not want to be labeled as *****ing.
> This problem could have been solved by better communication. On how the watches were to be shipped out and people could have been notified if their watch did not pass QC. People still waiting do not even know if there are enough watches that pass QC to fulfill all the orders.
> if you do not like what I have to say do not read my posts. You also do not have a right to tell me how I should feel or what I can say.


This argument is futile he is right and everyone else is wrong!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

@Chaz I'm not stopping you say anything but I am voicing my opinion on your remarks, you say paying in full has no bearing on things but you've brought it up on almost every occasion which is why I remarked on it but since you've made it plain it's not that important I won't remark on it again but I just feel you have the wrong mindset for preordering, don't know if this has been your first but seldom do they run smoothly even from well established brands so I reckon you've been a bit harsh on what is Nadim's first experience of producing a watch and dealing with an unknown manufacturer from halfway around the world, it would be better to judge on his second or third project because I am sure lessons have been learned but with this project he has acknowledge his failings and given bonus straps complete with additional buckles as a compromise. Now think about that for a moment, bronze buckles aren't cheap especially ones made of CuSn8 and Halios have only just supplied their bronze buckles to all the guys that bought their Tropik Bronze so in my opinion Nadim has exceeded all expectations and in the process delivered a cracking watch to boot.

I just don't think we will ever see eye to eye on this but I do hope we will see eye to eye on the actual product. :-!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, I'll be damned...I just got my email notification,can't believe it is actually happening.So,another week probably...and I'll have it.My hands are itching.......


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I got my shipping notification also.....can't believe it either.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

At least this isn't the Typhoon preorder, that was a long wait


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> At least this isn't the Typhoon preorder, that was a long wait


At least it wasn't the Red Sox waiting for a World Series, that was a long wait!!

It also doesn't help for those of us who are waiting


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Got my shipping notification too now.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone care to disclose what models they received shipping confirmation on lately? Are there any SS Green NDs going out by any chance?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> Anyone care to disclose what models they received shipping confirmation on lately? Are there any SS Green NDs going out by any chance?


Mine's blue/bronze no date.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Mine's blue/bronze no date.


The brother's Bronze/blue is stunning you'll be well impressed.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Seems quite a few of these are showing up on the sales forum, at least one bronze and four or five SS


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The brother's Bronze/blue is stunning you'll be well impressed.


Certainly hope so. I've got most of the stuff needed to make the strap for it so I should have one ready by the time I receive it


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Luminated said:


> The brother's Bronze/blue is stunning you'll be well impressed.


It must be, Sold at $500 for an originally $375 watch? That is some easy money.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> It must be, Sold at $500 for an originally $375 watch? That is some easy money.


Yeah,its look this way,but I don't think that people flipping their watches intentionally at this point.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine is Bronze/Brown no date


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Mines SS black date. Hoping for an update, last time I talked with nadim he said my watch would probably ship on the weekend before last so it's been a while. Hope everything's ok 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine is Bronze blue date.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my bronze/black/no date today in the Uk , the tracking said delivery 6th August - still does in fact !
It is a quality watch for the money , leather strap's too short though and for some reason it's got a load of patina on already (not a problem as I like it that way , but all the other bronze watches I've had have all been shiney when received)
Overall very impressed.


----------



## indecisive (Nov 1, 2013)

My SS black with date is held in customs at the moment (delivery estimate was 29th and it arrived in the UK on that day but no delivery yet because of customs). The Royal Mail have told me I can't do anything to clear it/pay duties/collect it until I receive a card in the post - has anyone else in the UK had to go through the same process? 

I'm hoping I receive the magic card tomorrow morning so that I can pay the duty and collect it before the weekend. I'll post a few photos when it's here.

On another note, I understand why it might be easy for the unlucky few who are still awaiting an update to get frustrated, but it's worth remembering that most brands (even small) will have a team of people to deal with QC, customer service, shipping etc. Nadim is a brave guy to take this all on pretty much single handedly and we are fortunate enough to end up with a nice looking watch at a really low price. I'm sure Nadim will recruit in the near future if he hasn't already, but every member of staff will be an extra overhead and likely increase the cost of future models. The hardest job Nadim will probably have is managing growth without risking this (and his other) brand's future by under or over doing it.

I think it's fair to say that at the start of this project Nadim's communication (amongst other things) exceeded expectations and set the bar high. Now that he's been dealing with the nitty gritty work of QC and shipping, communication is bound to tail off. I'm sure Nadim will have the necessary plans in place to counter this for his next releases, the obvious and likely option will be to recruit a customer service/sales person.

Going back to this project, I'm more than satisfied with the frequency of updates we've all received. Sure, it's frustrating to wait seven months longer than expected for a watch, but the watch we receive after that seven months is still the one we got excited about when we placed our orders over the last 12 months. If there are issues with a few remaining watches I don't think it would be fair to either blame or criticise Nadim for the way he has handled this. The last thing he will want to do is let down a customer, which is why he's offered refunds from day one and included bonuses too. I'm sure Nadim will update any outstanding orders as soon as he is confident that he cannot rectify any issues to a high enough standard, and then work out the best way forward. But remember that he'll be doing all that on his own, as well as spending time on safeguarding his future and moving the brand forward.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

indecisive said:


> My SS black with date is held in customs at the moment (delivery estimate was 29th and it arrived in the UK on that day but no delivery yet because of customs). The Royal Mail have told me I can't do anything to clear it/pay duties/collect it until I receive a card in the post - has anyone else in the UK had to go through the same process?
> 
> I'm hoping I receive the magic card tomorrow morning so that I can pay the duty and collect it before the weekend. I'll post a few photos when it's here.
> 
> ...


Mine was delivered today in the Uk , strangely it had a label on saying vat and duty etc ( came to about £20 I think) and not to be sent out for delivery until these charges have been paid . I have not paid a penny and didn't even know it would be delivered today as Canada posts tracking still says estimated 6th August , yet the postman just delivered it today !
Maybe I just got lucky - hopefully you will too as mine was in the Uk from 27th July according to Canada post , yet never heard from customs.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Here's a picture of my blue/bronze/no date that came in the first batch. I can certainly understand the frustration of people who haven't received their watches yet... I was a bit underwhelmed when I got mine (long wait, bezel not perfect, blue not quite as "blue" as I had expected, missing straps...) but over time I've come to really appreciate this watch for the incredible value and unique watch that it is. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water and just wait and see how you feel when you get the watch. This was my first foray into the whole pre order thing and I wasn't prepared for the long wait either, now I'm glad I stuck it out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> Here's a picture of my blue/bronze/no date that came in the first batch. I can certainly understand the frustration of people who haven't received their watches yet... I was a bit underwhelmed when I got mine (long wait, bezel not perfect, blue not quite as "blue" as I had expected, missing straps...) but over time I've come to really appreciate this watch for the incredible value and unique watch that it is. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water and just wait and see how you feel when you get the watch. This was my first foray into the whole pre order thing and I wasn't prepared for the long wait either, now I'm glad I stuck it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great patina! Is it LOS?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking great, I would be glad to keep it also if it looked like this. Great job on that aged look!



Rentacop said:


> Here's a picture of my blue/bronze/no date that came in the first batch. I can certainly understand the frustration of people who haven't received their watches yet... I was a bit underwhelmed when I got mine (long wait, bezel not perfect, blue not quite as "blue" as I had expected, missing straps...) but over time I've come to really appreciate this watch for the incredible value and unique watch that it is. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water and just wait and see how you feel when you get the watch. This was my first foray into the whole pre order thing and I wasn't prepared for the long wait either, now I'm glad I stuck it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Looking great, eat, I would be glad to keep it also if it looked like this. Great job on that aged look!


Using LoS isn't rocket science and can produce brilliant results plus the beauty of it is *you are in control *of the level of patina. BTW looking great Rentacop.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Yup that's liver of sulpher! I've had the watch for a while now and didn't mess around trying to force the patina, I just wore it lots. The other day I broke down and applied some LoS to the entire case using a qtip dipped in some water and LoS. The oxidization gradually wore off on the edges giving it a pretty decent look. I think I'll clean it and try it again though to see if I can get it more even.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Yup that's liver of sulpher! I've had the watch for a while now and didn't mess around trying to force the patina, I just wore it lots. The other day I broke down and applied some LoS to the entire case using a qtip dipped in some water and LoS. The oxidization gradually wore off on the edges giving it a pretty decent look. I think I'll clean it and try it again though to see if I can get it more even.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this basic tutorial for those who wanted to give it a go, but in all honesty your finish is how I have mine in that it's uneven and that's basically how it would be in the real world after years of use.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/patina-process-explained-step-step-912027.html


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

My second Makara has landed! This time green/bronze. Thanks Nadim!


----------



## jmng (Oct 22, 2013)

O man... Where's mine?? Being waiting for close to a year. We need an update!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Or have a roll call or something... Like who got #1 black / bronze, # 2, etc... But maybe that wouldn't help either... Sorry for the useless suggestion...


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

A question to the people who have already had their watches... in terms of tracking the status, what comes first on the Canadapost website - "Accepted" or "Label Printed"? 

I only ask because since I received the notification on Weds night, it's only said "Accepted" - so I'm not sure if that means the watch is already in transit or waiting to be sent...

That said the Canadapost tracking system seems a little shonky - if I click the link from my tracking email, it works. If I search the same tracking site for the tracking number in my email, the Canadapost website says it can't be found. Weird!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Lummox said:


> A question to the people who have already had their watches... in terms of tracking the status, what comes first on the Canadapost website - "Accepted" or "Label Printed"?
> 
> I only ask because since I received the notification on Weds night, it's only said "Accepted" - so I'm not sure if that means the watch is already in transit or waiting to be sent...
> 
> That said the Canadapost tracking system seems a little shonky - if I click the link from my tracking email, it works. If I search the same tracking site for the tracking number in my email, the Canadapost website says it can't be found. Weird!


Most likely the label has been created but the package has not been accepted by Canada Post.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> Or have a roll call or something... Like who got #1 black / bronze, # 2, etc... But maybe that wouldn't help either... Sorry for the useless suggestion...


Unfortunately this couldn't possibly work because not everyone who purchased one will be on this forum.



Lummox said:


> A question to the people who have already had their watches... in terms of tracking the status, what comes first on the Canadapost website - "Accepted" or "Label Printed"?
> 
> I only ask because since I received the notification on Weds night, it's only said "Accepted" - so I'm not sure if that means the watch is already in transit or waiting to be sent...
> 
> That said the Canadapost tracking system seems a little shonky - if I click the link from my tracking email, it works. If I search the same tracking site for the tracking number in my email, the Canadapost website says it can't be found. Weird!


All I know is when I received the notification it was during the night and by the time I checked it read 'Label Printed' and the next time I looked which was a couple of days later it said 'In Transit'. You could e-mail Canadapost with your tracking number and see if you get a reply.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine SS brown Octopus is landed in Germany. Yesterday was my birthday, today arrived. Thanks Nadim.
Two straps too short, black Gummi strap is great. Long enough, feels great, lo












oks great.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Nadim, received the shipping notification


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldn't pay too much attention to Canada post dates.
I got mine this morning, Canada post stated 8th Aug.
Haven't had a chance to have a good look yet as had to go to work, so I'll check it out properly later tonight.

Chris


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Shipping confirmation on one SS Green ND received!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Technically I've now had 3 shipping notifications for the same watch. One from Shopify, saying order accepted by Canada post. Another from Canada post saying label printed. And a 3rd saying that they have the package. So that answers my question from a few posts ago, if anyone else is in the same boat...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Technically I've now had 3 shipping notifications for the same watch. One from Shopify, saying order accepted by Canada post. Another from Canada post saying label printed. And a 3rd saying that they have the package. So that answers my question from a few posts ago, if anyone else is in the same boat...


What arrival date has CanadaPost estimated?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

13th August is the estimate


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> 13th August is the estimate


Thats a further 11 days from now, I'd be surprised if it wasn't on your wrist before that date.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you guys' bezels rotating backwards a few notches? I'm able to rotate mine back easily a few minutes off position.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes mine goes backwards a bit too 

Chris


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

#1/50 SS black just showed up at my house.....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't forget to post your pics on the Makara Octopus photo gallery. :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/makara-octopus-picture-gallery-1062423.html


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

this thread should be compulsory reading for anyone thinking about starting a Micro business..... it has it all.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

sixtysix said:


> #1/50 SS black just showed up at my house.....


Thats why 66 is a moderator, never heard a peep from him till no. 1 arrived. Now that's what I call patience is a virtue.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Aquaaiea said:


> Thats why 66 is a moderator, never heard a peep from him till no. 1 arrived. Now that's what I call patience is a virtue.


Somebody gave up No. 1.....I was in at about #5, so I lucked out there. Pre-Orders are a shot in the dark anyway. I was not too worried about getting my watch, we were kept well informed (well until the last week or two), so that went a long way in keeping me quiet. It's fairly obvious that these are being QC'ed and shipped as fast as can be expected. Price was cheap and with the extras, there was certainly no, or at least, not much profit on these. Sure, I wish we had them 6 months ago, but complaining won't help. I hope the few guys who are still waiting get theirs soon. It is a cool watch!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sixtysix said:


> Somebody gave up No. 1.....I was in at about #5, so I lucked out there. Pre-Orders are a shot in the dark anyway. I was not too worried about getting my watch, we were kept well informed (well until the last week or two), so that went a long way in keeping me quiet. It's fairly obvious that these are being QC'ed and shipped as fast as can be expected. Price was cheap and with the extras, there was certainly no, or at least, not much profit on these. Sure, I wish we had them 6 months ago, but complaining won't help. I hope the few guys who are still waiting get theirs soon. It is a cool watch!!


+1, Nadim has pared cost to the bone which is probably why he's doing everything himself so I wish some members considered this before complaining about lack of updates and the likes. Despite that slightly slack bezel action this is a very well finished watch and then you factor in the price complete with three straps one of which is a very soft rubber with 3 full sized bronze buckles the it all becomes more remarkable.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

#12 bronze /black reporting in





















My first bronze, so hadn't realised there was such a difference between bronze and brass







Oddly the buckle on the left claims to be bronze on ebay listing







The inclusion of 3 buckles by Nadim is, i think, worth a lot more than any extra straps, a real bonus there.

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> #12 bronze /black reporting in
> View attachment 1584426
> 
> View attachment 1584427
> ...


Looking good and great to hear another has reached its owner, regarding the buckle difference I started a thread on this very subject, even CuSn8 bronze can vary which in turn greatly changes the colour. Not sure what tin contain in the Makara but its similar in appearance to those of Lumtec and I know Chris the owner of Lumtec was very particular about the type of CuSn8 bronze he wanted and turned down a few samples delaying the production of the M53/4.

One thing I will say is the Octopus develops a beautiful patina, as does its buckles.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the rubber! Anyone else reverse them? Like the look alot inside out and have been running them that way.

Tip from nydde


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

nydde said:


> Love the rubber! Anyone else reverse them? Like the look alot inside out and have been running them that way.
> 
> Tip from nydde


Cool idea, I will have to give that a shot when I get mine. Thanks for the tip, I probably never would have thought of doing that.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Cool idea, I will have to give that a shot when I get mine. Thanks for the tip, I probably never would have thought of doing that.


Mate hopefully it won't be too long before your baby will be on your wrist.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Mate hopefully it won't be too long before your baby will be on your wrist.


Yes, it is getting exciting as I know this is all winding down and I still am absolutely in love with this watch. I'm enjoying seeing all the pics being posted and watching what each owner is doing to personalize their selection. I imagine in a month or so there are going to be some really gorgeous pics popping up showing some nice patina... I hope to be one of them soon too.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Double trouble!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys

Mine has arrived- thank you Nadim

I am trying to remove the buckle to move it to a longer strap- I am having real trouble removing the spring bars. Am I having a really bad day or is there a trick to it?

Thanks


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Just to those who are wondering about postage - mine was marked as dispatched by Canada Post on 01/08/14. They are estimating delivery 13/08/14. But their online tracking seems to be suggesting that it arrived in the UK yesterday so should be with me hopefully in the next couple of days...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Just to those who are wondering about postage - mine was marked as dispatched by Canada Post on 01/08/14. They are estimating delivery 13/08/14. But their online tracking seems to be suggesting that it arrived in the UK yesterday so should be with me hopefully in the next couple of days...


It all depends on customs from this point in.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Woohoo! Cleared customs and on the way to the PO. Probably in my hands tomorrow! SS Green ND #21. B)


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Luminated said:


> It all depends on customs from this point in.


True, fingers crossed they don't drag their heels / knuckles...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Mine has arrived- thank you Nadim
> 
> ...


To be perfectly honest I couldn't do it either and ended up cutting it with a pair of wire cutters.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy to report that Bronze blue/date #10 is on my wrist as of 1PM today,arrived safe and sound to NY with projected delivery date 08/08/14.Great watch out of the box.For my tiny wrist stock strap is no problem size wise,different story that I am not fond of stock straps at all.Three bronze buckles though a great bonus!!!Besides bezel play it would be a nit picking on this great watch.Nice bronze coppery color with some lite patina already forming.Pictures later on.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I am still waiting for the tracking no...horribly slow


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

And here are a couple of quick pictures on Heroic18 strap













though I have already switched to Helson strap because on the Heroic I am in between the holes and I prefer a snug fitting straps,yes Helson is a stock but color is similar to Heroic and it is better match for the Makara,it should do for now.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

taramuh said:


> Most generous of you!Yes,if that is the case and I am one without the watch then I'll be glad to take over one of the bronze,either one as long as it is bronze.And thank you again for your generous offer!


Once again, thank you *core attitude *foryour generous offer,as you can see I've got mine already,so if there some unlucky customers in need of the watch you can pass that offer to them!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Luminated said:


> To be perfectly honest I couldn't do it either and ended up cutting it with a pair of wire cutters.


OUCH! Thanks for that! Anyone have a solution before I too resort to such extreme measures


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Once again, thank you *core attitude *foryour generous offer,as you can see I've got mine already,so if there some unlucky customers in need of the watch you can pass that offer to them!


Not a problem at all, and of course the offer is still open if there is anyone who will not be receiving their watch for some reason. Enjoy your watch and keep updating pics with your changes, it's fun to see the progression as things move along.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> OUCH! Thanks for that! Anyone have a solution before I too resort to such extreme measures


I know this might sound extreme but these pins holding the buckle are without the shoulders of normal springbars so you'll not want to use them again anyway.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Fair point- thanks. How do you get these things on in the first place- and why use ones with no shoulders? Especially given the short strap, it's just goign to annoy even more people!


----------



## Watchmehunt (May 15, 2014)

Bronze and blue and black stainless reporting. Thank you Nadim, I couldn't be happier with these watches!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello again!Well I wanted to do a brief review/comparison of two new bronze watches Makara Octopus and Zelos Helmsman back to back.These two were a pre-order both,though one- Zelos a Kickstarter project.Both are in the same price category- roughly $400.Both projects had their set backs but I will not discuss it here.
Just a general info: Zelos comes in the box but this box is an extra because some goal was unlocked on Kickstarter and it would not be standard if not for that goal.
Well,lets start with some pictures(sorry for the poor quality but I do not own a camera)













As you can see they look different but close enough to be compared. Both made of CuSn Bronze alloy (my Zelos comes pre treated with LOS - it was a free option). Makara has a bronze crown, Zelos steel crown,in fact two of them, the second one rotates an internal bezel). Size is the same 44 X 52mm,due to the different details of the cases they do look different. Bezel on both is 120 clicks- Makara has external and Zelos has internal one. The case back on Makara is SS and on Zelos is the see through sapphire glass. Both uses Miyota 9015 (Zelos has a decorated rotor which was another goal reached during fund rising).Both models have a date window(that was my choice because I DO use date function frequently).



















Now about straps and buckles.Zelos comes with only one buckle but it is well executed and somewhat reminds me of the Helberg CH1 buckles. Makara comes with THREE bronze buckles an option I can use on the number of my other watches.Zelos has a 22mm lugs width and Makara has 24mm lug width,both are pretty standard.As I have mentioned before in this thread I am not really fond of stock straps and usually change them to aftermarket ones,with rare exceptions.At the point of writing my Zelos is mounted on the stock,yes stock, Horween leather strap which comes with Halios Tropik B,and my Makara on the stock,again it is a stock one, shark strap which comes with Montres Militaire.
Now,Makara comes with three straps: reddish brown leather which is nothing spectacular, the black grey felt or is it tweed? one(interesting one but does not complement the type of Makara watches) and a rubber one(well,I personally almost never use rubber straps unless I am planning to take a swim,and I am not a diver,I am desk diver for sure) which is good and might become useful in the future, all of them are 24mm.
On the other hand Zelos comes also with the three straps: all of them 22mm,and they are- as promised a brown vintage leather of Crazy Horse type with matching stitching and it is a great one,it is just that in my opinion it is not for this watch in particular;second one is simple black leather of eBay variety and is not as promised(the smooth black leather was promised as a bonus), and a cheapo black NATO strap with what looks like brass hardware.But once again,I did not expected anything spectacular with all these straps so it is OK with me.



















Now about packaging.Makara comes in plain but well executed wooden box.On other hand Zelos comes in a gorgeous Crazy Horse leather watch roll and it is alone worth the price of admission!I think if Worn and Wound would do something like that it would cost you easily 300 bucks!The box,once again it was extra not a standard,while looked great on the pictures as a prototype comes as a really sloppy made wooden box with uneven finish and a lopsided lock- I would never put this one on display but as a storage for various small things like nuts and bolts it could proudly sit on the bottom of my closet.



















In conclusion I would say that both watches have their merrits,both are great watches.Makara is a tool diver watch while Zelos is more of a dressy diver not unlike Halios Tropik.So for me Makara would be an everyday watch while Zelos is for ocasions so to speak,even though I change my watches every day so all of them are going through rotation.
P.S. I forgot to mention dials.My Makara is a blue dial with date- the color is like lite watery blue hues,looks good and besides I don't have many watches with blue dials. Zelos has a brown dial of coppery hues which looks great and really makes it more dressy (originally I ordered a grey color dial- on the pictures it was dark grey almost grafite but as it turned out the dials received from manufacturer were almost silver in color so I opted for available brown and don't regret it).In process of changing the dial color I have lost my number 10 and got #35 in brown.Oh yes,both are numbered limited editions of 50 of each variety so they are similar in that respect too.My Makara is #10 and my Zelos would be #10 also if not for the dial color mishap.
Thats about it guys,enjoy your watches!


----------



## cheong_cheong (Jun 30, 2013)

I have no luck and still waiting for my bronze / green and SS / green ...........


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Super speedy UK customs, no charges, I now have my watch tucked away under my desk ready to be pawed over at lunchtime. Result! Not bad at all considering it was only picked up by Canada Post 4 days ago!

So it took 20 mins for my willpower to crack. First impressions: 

- it's a tank. Makes the Black Monster I just took off my wrist feel featherweight and small. In a good way though. Really chunky. 
- the leather is too short. Straight swap onto black rubber. I actually prefer the rubber in look anyway, it suits the watch better than the standard leather IMO. But is very silicone-y and looks like it will attract dust. No matter, I have a black/bronze Zulu waiting at home for it, and some leathers on the way to make a longer strap. Plus a blue BOB Marino Firenze on its way to me which should be longer than the OE strap and should (hopefully) suit the watch. 
- My caseback says BB50/50 - I ordered 46/50 but emailed Nadim about 2 weeks ago saying it was an arbitrary choice of numbers and if there was an issue with the caseback then I was happy to have a different number. I didn't get a reply at the time but I am guessing that my caseback did have an issue, hence receiving a different number. I don't mind though - would rather have 50/50 on my wrist than 46/50 still missing in action...
- The bezel on mine sits flush (I know some people complained it didn't) but the spring in the bezel does have approx 2 mins of backwards movement. Not a big deal for me, doubt I will use the bezel for actual diving! 
- Case has a few light surface scratches on the side opposite the crown - very light and I expect they will disappear with a bit of patina.
- Speaking of which, the patina is already coming along nicely on the watch and the extra straps. But I'm sure the LoS will help it along a bit...

That's it for now, will post some pics when I have them on the different straps...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Machine Head said:


> OUCH! Thanks for that! Anyone have a solution before I too resort to such extreme measures


Yes it seems that on the buckles anyway they have used shoulderless bars really only reserved for buckles, or cases, with drilled holes.
Fortunately 2 of mine came out without incident the third i had to cut.
Now replaced with standard bars
The bars on the case didn't look too good either so replaced those as well,luckily, as one broke on removal.
So I would recommend to all to replace these asap.

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry double post

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Yes it seems that on the buckles anyway they have used shoulderless bars really only reserved for buckles, or cases, with drilled holes.
> Fortunately 2 of mine came out without incident the third i had to cut.
> Now replaced with standard bars
> The bars on the case didn't look too good either so replaced those as well,luckily, as one broke on removal.
> ...


Replacing with either fat (2.5mm) springbars or the hi-specced 1.78mm springbars is something I do regardless of the make and have done since I became a serious collector. Also worth mentioning is that the rubber strap has almost full length tubes which makes removing the strap a bit of a pain so I've ordered up some 22mm tubes to allow a bit of movement whilst still offering the same support of the strap.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Thanks for the heads up.^^
I hadn't fitted the rubber strap yet so was unaware it had tubes fitted. 
Removed them now and fitted 2.5mm fat bars, note to anyone thinking of using the fat bars, make sure you get the ones with 0.8mm ends not the 1.0mm ones as these don't fit in the lug holes 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lummox said:


> Super speedy UK customs, no charges
> 
> How did you escape with no charges?
> 
> Chris


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Lummox said:
> 
> 
> > Super speedy UK customs, no charges
> ...


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Sailed through customs (only a fee of about 15 USD.  thank you Nadim!  on my wrist right now!

Enjoy some pics:


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine was marked up at $50 CAD yet still ended up with charges.
Luck of the draw i guess

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> Enjoy some pics:


Loving the mesh, really do suit the watch well plus that nato looks to be a very good match for the dial especially those highlights where the light hits it, either that was a good call on your part or pure luck... either way it's perfect. |>


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! Together with the Felt Makara, the Nato is my current favorite. Mainly because of the uniqueness and comfort. The rubber is really nice as well. I'll have to cut the mesh down, so that's quite some work.. The leather has a nice colour that matches the green dial nicely. It's still a bit stiff, so I'll have to work it over with some saddle wax. I also got the bracelet (from 100 pages ago) but I haven't fitted it yet.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice, makes me almost wish i'd bought the steel 
May pick one up one day, depends on what offerings Nadim comes out with next

Chris


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

My SS Blue showed up yesterday. Nice watch...straps are too short. Rubber is good.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Actually received an email from Nadim. Said my watch will ship Thursday. Yay! He also said he will post an update here soon.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Shortened the mesh...




























Wow, this is comfy!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice looking, where did you get it?



nakamoomin said:


> Shortened the mesh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*









Couldn't wait!! Rushed to the courier's office 

Quick shot:








22/50 bronze-black date chiming in!!!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> ^^Thanks for the heads up.^^
> I hadn't fitted the rubber strap yet so was unaware it had tubes fitted.
> Removed them now and fitted 2.5mm fat bars, note to anyone thinking of using the fat bars, make sure you get the ones with 0.8mm ends not the 1.0mm ones as these don't fit in the lug holes
> 
> Chris


Oddly I ordered the 2.5mm fat bars which I linked to earlier in the thread, which allegedly were 1.1mm at the ends, and these fit in the lugs on my Octopus just fine... not sure if that means the pins aren't the size they were advertised as, or the lug holes differ in size on some of the watches. But it seems they fit on mine! I did have to remove the tubes from the rubber strap in order to fit the 2.5mm bars though.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a dirk strap now that I got ages ago for my Panerai ....natural patina coming along nicely.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Makara "clone" on Ebay (item 111426696637)


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Found the right strap for my green/bronze


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lummox said:


> Oddly I ordered the 2.5mm fat bars which I linked to earlier in the thread, which allegedly were 1.1mm at the ends, and these fit in the lugs on my Octopus just fine... not sure if that means the pins aren't the size they were advertised as, or the lug holes differ in size on some of the watches. But it seems they fit on mine! I did have to remove the tubes from the rubber strap in order to fit the 2.5mm bars though.


That is odd, i tried the 1.0mm end 2.5mm bars and while they hold under light pressure the end of the spring bar definately doesn't sit in the lug holes properly, the 0.8mm ones do. So i guess there must be a tiny difference in the lug hole sizes. It does only need to be a fraction difference though.

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Makara "clone" on Ebay (item 111426696637)
> 
> View attachment 1587905


Mmm now that's a looker LOL

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

They to imitate is the highest form of flattery but in this case I say... *NO!*:-x


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes it´s bad - and it underlines the beauty of the Octopus. The more i use my SS blue the more i like the tough elegance of the design - get a lot of compliments.

Look forward to the Seaturtle...


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

nydde said:


> Found the right strap for my green/bronze


Very nice! Can you share the strap information and source with us.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Very nice! Can you share the strap information and source with us.


Thanks! Its a Lum-tec zulu strap for the SCB3


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nydde said:


> Thanks! Its a Lum-tec zulu strap for the SCB3


Lum Tec, LLC


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Yes it´s bad - and it underlines the beauty of the Octopus. The more i use my SS blue the more i like the tough elegance of the design - get a lot of compliments.
> 
> Look forward to the Seaturtle...


How long do you think it will be before the Sea Turtle is out?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

number 10 out of 50 bronze/green dial arrived to day ! woohooo. Well worth the wait and an amazing value. pics to follow.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

nydde said:


>


What is your "staging prop" for this set of pictures? It seems industrial but I can't place it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems mine is stuck in customs. If Nadim has declared USD 100 for the watch , there is a remote possibility that they may call me up with the invoice . hope everything works out smoothly.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> What is your "staging prop" for this set of pictures? It seems industrial but I can't place it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Your correct sir, it is an industrial "wear part" from inside a big sandblaster/bomber


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> ^^Thanks for the heads up.^^
> I hadn't fitted the rubber strap yet so was unaware it had tubes fitted.
> Removed them now and fitted 2.5mm fat bars, note to anyone thinking of using the fat bars, make sure you get the ones with 0.8mm ends not the 1.0mm ones as these don't fit in the lug holes
> 
> Chris


Where can I buy 2.5mm fat bars with regular 0.8mm ends? I've been looking for this for a long time now. And the reverse - regular thickness spring bars with seiko divers ends?


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> Are you guys' bezels rotating backwards a few notches? I'm able to rotate mine back easily a few minutes off position.





chirs1211 said:


> Yes mine goes backwards a bit too
> 
> Chris


Is there a quick fix for this already? It's a bit annoying.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Is there a quick fix for this already? It's a bit annoying.


Not at the moment, at least I haven't heard about it from Nadim if there is but maybe some are more effected by this that others because whilst mine can be moved by about 2 minutes it doesn't accidentally do it itself so it doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

rsimpsss said:


> Where can I buy 2.5mm fat bars with regular 0.8mm ends? I've been looking for this for a long time now. And the reverse - regular thickness spring bars with seiko divers ends?


Ebay seller twente(o) usually sells them, but seems to be offline at the moment, possibly holidays or something
jaysandkays have some listed though $8 plus shipping

Chris


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

rsimpsss said:


> Is there a quick fix for this already? It's a bit annoying.


I believe all the watches do this to some extent or another. My bezel will rotate backwards between one to one and a half the distance on the minute markers, but as Luminated pointed out it doesn't do it own its own because it is somewhat spring loaded and will return to its original position (or close to it) when I let go. It's a minor issue to me. Also wish the clicks in the counterclockwise direction felt more solid.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Ebay seller twente(o) usually sells them, but seems to be offline at the moment, possibly holidays or something
> jaysandkays have some listed though $8 plus shipping
> 
> Chris


I've also ordered from him before and will probably do so again soon.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

My bezel goes back 2 "minutes"... I adjusted my bezel to be at 2 clicks to the left then move it to the right so it's dead center. Wore it the whole day though and didn't seem to move...


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't really like the bezel action at first, but now I just don't think about it and overall I'm really happy with the watch. It did come in really handy a couple of weeks ago at the beach, sand was stuck and in it was nice to have the back play to help free it up in the shower.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

kpfeifle said:


> How long do you think it will be before the Sea Turtle is out?


Hopefully soon! I planned the Seaturtle to be my first bronze, but in the waiting time i have bought the Helberg CH6 bronze and preordered the destro bronze Bangla from Bronze watch Bros/Maranez.

I think Nadim has a new prototype (he mentioned it in a mail to me some time ago) - time will show. In the meantime I will enjoy my SS blue


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I think he has the prototype(s) already but probably hasn't chosen to show it/them until all the Octopus are shipped.


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

I still havent recieved a postage email yet, but I remain hopeful. Keep at it Nadim!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

My watch was finally collected by Canada post today.


----------



## Pizzadog (Apr 21, 2014)

Got notification my watch was collected by Canada post today. ....ing psyched!!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watches arrived safe and sound yesterday much earlier than the estimated 13/8. The bronze/black looks gorgeous. Overall, the watches are generally well made; considering the price we are paying, there's really not much to complain about; what we are getting is really worth more than what we paid for.

If I need to be really really really picky, then spring bars were loose and bend so please check your spring bars before wearing them; the bezel issue, uneven lume applied on bezel insert, and perhaps those straps are not of my taste.

Otherwise, a big round of applause for a good first watch for Makara and Nadim.

Next, photos!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Apologies in advance if I raise anyone's blood pressure, but I am frankly pretty surprised at the unabated enthusiasm being maintained in the face of all the product shortcomings being revealed. 

Is everyone just so relieved at having finally received a watch, that all the defects pale in comparison? Is everyone going along to get along? 

I'll be the bad guy here. 

The bezel is an unacceptably sloppy mess, embarrassingly defective. There are no two ways about it. I would frankly prefer a bidirectional friction bezel to what we have here. For those who think this is the best to be expected at this price bracket, I unfortunately have to contradict you. Never seen this from much cheaper Seikos and Orients, even Seikos with over 30 years of wear. Among micros, Dagaz gets it right everytime. I've honestly seen tighter bezel action from "diver-style" fashion watches. 

I am literally shaking my head at the continued support people are showing for the brand. 

No offense to those who genuinely love what they've bought into. Just my honest thoughts on the matter.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taike said:


> The bezel is an unacceptably sloppy mess, embarrassingly defective.


I believe that some of those whom you are referring to are ok with the bezel for now because Nadim has said he was proposing a fix for them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

taike said:


> Apologies in advance if I raise anyone's blood pressure, but I am frankly pretty surprised at the unabated enthusiasm being maintained in the face of all the product shortcomings being revealed.





core attitude said:


> I believe that some of those whom you are referring to are ok with the bezel for now because Nadim has said he was proposing a fix for them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


I agreed with taike, bezel is a mess but add to the fact this is a bronze watch so maybe not a bad deal. However definitely not a GREAT DEAL at all.

Also my bezel insert is 0.5mm higher at 15 and just hard for me to ignore.

Question: has anyone successfully remove the bezel without scratching the case? I study the watch throughly and can not figure out a safe way to do so. I am not going to wait for the solution, just want to fix it myself or let it go.

I sure like the look of it alot. I wish it was $200 more and invest the money on the build quiality.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

core attitude said:


> I believe that some of those whom you are referring to are ok with the bezel for now because Nadim has said he was proposing a fix for them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


Gosh, I really hope you are right. My casual read on it was he was looking for people's thoughts on the matter, and I was unfortunately seeing too many posts reassuring him that the mission was accomplished.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> ...
> 
> I sure like the look of it alot.


That I agree with. It is a sharp looking piece.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


> Gosh, I really hope you are right. My casual read on it was he was looking for people's thoughts on the matter, and I was unfortunately seeing too many posts reassuring him that the mission was accomplished.


Nadim has mentioned working on a fix quite a few times so I don't believe he will dismiss this pursuit despite assurances that from most including myself it doesn't bother us.

I know personally I won't be trying to remove my bezel as there's zero gap I can see between it and the case to get something thin enough in there to lift it up.


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving it, the wait was worth it.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Quick review to complement the pictures I posted:

Case:
Love it. Never had a 44mm case hug my wrist like the Octopus. It doesn't look out of place like other 44mm watches (6.75" wrist). Unique looks and well finished.

Straps:
I particularly like the bonus felt strap. The rubber is very nice as well. The leather complements the green dial nicely, but needs to be broken in to become comfortable (a little stiff still). 
I purchased a steel mesh from Strapcode (i think) which is my favorite choice. It is super comfy (even more than the Zulu/rubber/felt) and it suits the watch IMO.

Dial:
Lovely pale green color. Very unique. Applied indices are nice. Lume is slightly uneven; the round indices outshine the others a little.

Hands:
Red hand complements the green dial very nicely. I find the choice of hands a little "unbalanced". Minute hand is huge and dominates the face. Hour hand is a little "light" in comparison and this hurts readability a little. Lume on the hands is even and nice and matches the rectangular/triangular markers.

Bezel:
This is the weakest part of the watch. There is slop in the dial (up/down) as well as the issue mentioned earlier (backlash). The sapphire insert is very cool, but unfortunately the Lume is uneven.










The knurling is very good and the finish matches the case. The sapphire insert is centered an perfectly sized, with minimal gaps. The curve of the insert blends nicely with the crystal.

Overall a very well executed watch with one Achilles heel: the bezel. I hope that there will be an upgrade of the bezel available in the future. Hopefully this will also address the strange, uneven lume.

It's in heavy rotation right now and I'm very happy with it. Looking forward to the Sea Turtle.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, can't help thinking we may have been better off with the original 90 click bezel, anyone else?

Chris


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

If it's a 90click bezel, how can that align properly over 60 minutes? Wouldn't that be harder to align? Honest question here....


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> If it's a 90click bezel, how can that align properly over 60 minutes? Wouldn't that be harder to align? Honest question here....


Well unless my math is off a 90-click bezel would line up with the main 0, 15, 30, and 45 minute markers, but none of the others. Which would have been okay with me.

PS - I forgot that the bezel insert is sapphire. Another big plus for this watch.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I know personally I won't be trying to remove my bezel as there's zero gap I can see between it and the case to get something thin enough in there to lift it up.


I would only use one of these to remove the bezel.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well with the fairly slack action and the 'springback' feature i doubt the 120 click we have now is any more accurate than a 90 click would have been.
Don't get me wrong i love my Octopus, the bezel action is the only negative for me, and i will probably not use it for anything more than timing my dinner, but i know some would have.
I do genuinely hope a quick fix can be found for this 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nakamoomin said:


> Quick review to complement the pictures I posted:
> 
> Case:
> Love it. Never had a 44mm case hug my wrist like the Octopus. It doesn't look out of place like other 44mm watches (6.75" wrist). Unique looks and well finished.
> ...


The failings you are finding with your bezel aren't present with mine, yes you can move it to the right a little (about the 2 minute mark) but it doesn't move on its own. My bezel has zero gap between it and the case and there's no slop (up/down) at all and as for the lumes well I think pictures speak better than an words can.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I agree with a lot of your points. I'm not unhappy with the watch, but I'm not as blown away as others seem. All in all, the ~$400 for a bronze with a 9015 is an OK deal. I don't feel as if I've been duped and I don't feel like I won the lottery. Maybe you call that a fair transaction. Any way, my thoughts-

-The bezel: I know Nadim can't be happy with the bezel, but I imagine it was a compromise to avoid delaying delivery by another 2-3 months. I really hope an easy fix is released at some point, and not just for future production runs. This will go a long way toward improving my overall view of the watch and build quality. Love the sapphire insert though, great choice on that and the knurling is excellent.

-Straps: The leather strap is garbage. Too short for a large portion of buyers and the leather doesn't seem that great any way. The tweed strap is OK, but a bit odd for a dive watch. Rubber is the only usable strap for me. I'd prefer one quality leather or rubber strap to 3 so-so ones. Three buckles though is a great deal, props on that aspect.

-Case: I think all of us can agree the design is great and with a few QC improvements, will be a great flagship style for Makara. This was my largest watch to date and I'm really pleased with how the size wears for me. It's unique and it's really well thought out. The major selling point for me.

-Lume: Mine is OK, slightly uneven, but doesn't bother me. Certainly readable and acceptable.

This was my first pre-order. It was an interesting experience and I'm glad to have been a part, but I don't know that I'll be up for any more 1st offerings from a new micro. Don't get me wrong, I think Nadim is off to a solid start and if the QC issues are addressed in future offerings, I'll give the brand another chance, but I doubt it will be on a pre-order.

TL;DR Some good, some bad - great watch for the pre-order price.



taike said:


> Apologies in advance if I raise anyone's blood pressure, but I am frankly pretty surprised at the unabated enthusiasm being maintained in the face of all the product shortcomings being revealed.
> 
> Is everyone just so relieved at having finally received a watch, that all the defects pale in comparison? Is everyone going along to get along?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

taike said:


> I am frankly pretty surprised at the unabated enthusiasm


I agree with that. I thought more of you would be freaking out.

Here's my take on the bezel and all bezels in general. I never move them. Its job is to look good and not mess up the rest of the watch. The Makara bezel has surpassed my needs for it. The markings are very clean and the sapphire is remarkable.

It has some play when rotating it (maybe the worst I've seen) but it's not sliding around on its own. Acceptable by my standards. I do understand why any WIS would be bothered by this though.

That's my take. Hope there is a bezel fix for everyone that's not satisfied yet.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Not speaking for Nadim but would think bezel fix is impractical. More so if needs the watch to be sent back.
The play is not ideal but all things considered it is a great deal and VFM. More than a fair deal,IMO.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Luminated said:


> The failings you are finding with your bezel aren't present with mine, yes you can move it to the right a little (about the 2 minute mark) but it doesn't move on its own. My bezel has zero gap between it and the case and there's no slop (up/down) at all and as for the lumes well I think pictures speak better than an words can.


Good to hear! My slop is really not that bad. I can move it back about one minute, although it doesn't snap back.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> Good to hear! My slop is really not that bad. I can move it back about one minute, although it doesn't snap back.


I'm wearing mine today so I just checked the bezel again. Mine moves back about 1.5 minutes and doesn't spring back either. I thought before that it did. It feels like there's a little spring action when I move the bezel backwards, but it's not enough to move the bezel forward again to where it was.

Edit: But I'm okay with that. I find myself loving this watch more and more each time I wear it. I am absolutely blown away by the dial color on my bronze/green and the case is starting to darken and take on some patina naturally.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

_"I agree with a lot of your points. I'm not unhappy with the watch, but I'm not as blown away as others seem. All in all, the ~$400 for a bronze with a 9015 is an OK deal. I don't feel as if I've been duped and I don't feel like I won the lottery. Maybe you call that a fair transaction."_
I totally agree with this one! By now I own about 15 bronze/brass watches,all different not only by movement,alloy content but the price point as well,and Makara is *exactly* what I paid for price wise.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> I totally agree with this one! By now I own about 15 bronze/brass watches,all different not only by movement,alloy content but the price point as well,and Makara is *exactly* what I paid for price wise.


I've only one other bronze so obviously don't have the vast knowledge as yourself but when I take your view that the Octopus is at the right price then my other bronze is way over priced. With the single and dare I say minor issue of the bezel action my watch is perfect and the shocker is out of the ten plus watches I still own it's the one getting almost all the wrist time, I think a lot of the reason for this is its unique case design, its unusual dial colour and its sapphire bezel with knurled edging.

Like others have already said about theirs I'm in love


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , into the second week straight wearing it which for me is unheard of. I have had a few bronze watches and this one definitely punches above its cost by quite a way in my opinion. Ok the bezel isn't the greatest but mine doesn't move on its own and the play is only 1 1/2 minute markers , not a reason to dismiss the value on the rest of the watch. I once had a £1400 Longines with at least 3 separate specs of dust under the crystal and a Rolex 14060m that had a slight scratch mark on the glossy dial ( only visible at a certain angle but there non the less ) so not even much more expensive watches are immune to slight defects !


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention its accuracy which again punches above its weight right out of the box, got it on either the 22nd or 23rd of July and it's now the 8th of August yet it's only fast by 4 seconds. On mine I've found that placing it on its side crown up during the night makes it lose the couple of seconds it's gaining during the day so along with my recently calibrated Benarus Moray it's my most accurate watch.

That Miyota might be a bit noisier than an ETA but it sure has it licked on accuracy.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Oh I forgot to mention its accuracy which again punches above its weight right out of the box, got it on either the 22nd or 23rd of July and it's now the 8th of August yet it's only fast by 4 seconds. On mine I've found that placing it on its side crown up during the night makes it lose the couple of seconds it's gaining during the day so along with my recently calibrated Benarus Moray it's my most accurate watch.
> 
> That Miyota might be a bit noisier than an ETA but it sure has it licked on accuracy.


I have never once had an urge to own any Swiss movement in the lower end of the ETA lines. Maybe some sort of complicated Valjoux, or an in house Swiss, but I have zero problems with my Miyota, Seiko, and Orient movements. Careful regulation keeps them all under 10s a day on average, save my 7s26 which is at -12. It's a $40 movement. I admire more mechanically complex movements, but for a basic 3 hander I can't say I've ever felt it even remotely necessary to pay for a Swiss movement. It's not like the Swiss know some terrible secret that Japan, one of the more technologically forward countries, could never glean.

I'm sure I'll rub some people the wrong way with that, but unless it has several fancy complications or is co-axial, etc., Swiss hands and machines are the same as Japanese hands and machines to me.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> If it's a 90click bezel, how can that align properly over 60 minutes? Wouldn't that be harder to align? Honest question here....





bambam650 said:


> Well unless my math is off a 90-click bezel would line up with the main 0, 15, 30, and 45 minute markers, but none of the others. Which would have been okay with me.
> 
> PS - I forgot that the bezel insert is sapphire. Another big plus for this watch.


Same thoughts... I mean some would line up but others would not. And I'm thinking that the precision to line em up should be harder than a 120 or 60 click bezel. I again maybe wrong.

So I can't see how a 90click bezel would be better (did Nadim source the 90 and 120 click bezel from the same company?) than any other bezel?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Over all I'm quite happy with my makara!  but I agree with others that I too am not that overly enthused... Happy but not "fanatic"-happy (if that makes sense LOL).
In my case, here are my + and - for the octopus:

CONS:
1. Bezel play -- I think this has the worst bezel play in my stash of 20+ watches (mostly divers). Mine moves 2 clicks to the right (and stays there, no spring action);
2. Lume --- haven't noticed if they were evenly applied, but those from the 1st batch mentioned they were close to brightness to Seiko lumes. THEY ARE NOT! Perhaps I expected much. It usually takes me 30-45 minutes going to work. When I reach the office, I park at the basement. My Seikos (and Orient Sat Diver) would torch up when I get to the basement. Was looking forward to the Makara but was disappointed. Even my Steinhart Aviation (and they are not known for their lume) is brighter!!!! Have not checked how long they last though.
3. Straps are nothing great. Even if they were longer, I still would have changed them. 
4. Domed crystal -- well I find that it's hard for me to tell the time at some angles. Haven't experienced any so perhaps these are quirks of domed crystals? 
5. Engraved octopus caseback could have been deeper. Although I know it won't, but I feel that over time, because of how "light" it has been engraved, it would be erased! 
6. Collarless spring bars on 2 of my 3 buckles --- makes em so difficult to remove!!!! 
7. Waiting time. This was my 1st pre order piece. I was lucky enough to get in the program (last Feb / March) as someone backed out I think. But the wait was terrible to be honest 

PROS:
1. I mentioned about bezel play being a downer... But the bezel is sweet!!!! Though it does have enough bezel play, at least it stays in place and doesn't get knocked out of position. The knurled edges, the clicking sound when operated, the sapphire insert --- all just so sweet!! 
2. Miyota 9015 -- this is my second Miyota 9015 (1st is in my Smiths Everest) and I am a fan! Ok, a fanatic!!!! Whirring sound is no longer new to me so not an issue. I haven't tested it for accuracy (as I did on my Smiths) but I am confident it can be accurate. If not, I know it can be tuned by any competent watch tech to be accurate. 
3. Lumed bezel makes the watch even bigger! My 1st time to have a lumed bezel watch and was a pleasantly surprised when I saw it. 
4. Case is very unique! Although I think someone already posted a pic of watch being sold on eBay having the same case (?), I like the uniqueness of the case over the usual round or squarish cases offered by other micro brands. 
5. Bronze --- my first bronze watch and just loving how the patina is developing (I think mine has more patina because of the humidity in the Philippines? Does humidity affect patina?).
6. Bronze buckles --- the straps are crappy, but having 3 bronze buckles more than makes up for them! But you must change the spring bars to collared ones for easier transfer of buckles to other straps. 
7. The PRICE!!!! This piece cost me around $410USD total ($375 + $15 shipping from Canada to New Jersey + $20 from NJ to Manila). Pros definitely trumps the cons!

My (more than) 2cents


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Received mine today .. Loving it. Thanks Nadim.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine arrived at the office yesterday while I was working from home - now I have to wait all weekend before I can get at it !!!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

loving the green dial /bronze number 10. Well worth the wait for me. Can't wait for the patina to develop


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I am guessing the factory did not re-make the bezel but re-machined the old 90 clicks bezel into 120 clicks. Causing space got bigger between case, spring and bezel, so spring click got lifted when turning bezel clockwise, allow bezel to move backward a bit.

I will try removing the bezel this weekend to see if I am corrct. If I do, I think finding a proper spacer to put under the spring should fix this problem.



Deyn Man said:


> Same thoughts... I mean some would line up but others would not. And I'm thinking that the precision to line em up should be harder than a 120 or 60 click bezel. I again maybe wrong.
> 
> So I can't see how a 90click bezel would be better (did Nadim source the 90 and 120 click bezel from the same company?) than any other bezel?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> loving the green dial /bronze number 10. Well worth the wait for me. Can't wait for the patina to develop
> 
> View attachment 1590772


There isn't a bad dial colour it seems because all compliment the bronze case beautifully.

p.s.
That said its those green dials that suit the OEM brown strap best, its reddish brown colour goes so well with that minty green.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Deyn Man said:


> Over all I'm quite happy with my makara!  but I agree with others that I too am not that overly enthused... Happy but not "fanatic"-happy (if that makes sense LOL).
> In my case, here are my + and - for the octopus:
> 
> CONS:
> 2. Lume --- haven't noticed if they were evenly applied, but those from the 1st batch mentioned they were close to brightness to Seiko lumes. THEY ARE NOT! Perhaps I expected much. It usually takes me 30-45 minutes going to work. When I reach the office, I park at the basement. My Seikos (and Orient Sat Diver) would torch up when I get to the basement. Was looking forward to the Makara but was disappointed. Even my Steinhart Aviation (and they are not known for their lume) is brighter!!!! Have not checked how long they last though.


I wanted to share how mine compares against some leading stars in the lume world. Benarus Moray which I find to be first rate and last all night long and the Seiko Monster, plenty has been said about the Monster and in this and other communities it's lumes are legendary. So enough said here's a picture of each getting hit with a black light.










As as you can see the actual brightest are both the Benarus and the Makara with the Seiko not a kick in the arse off them. By my handle lumes are important to me so I have already tested the over night readability of each of my watches including the Octopus and whilst it's not as bright as either the Benarus or Seiko after several hours it's closer than you'd think and easily readable with adjusted to the dark eyes. I rate it an A on instant brightest when charged and a very decent B+ on longevity.


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Heya all! 
First of all I just have to say that I really love the watch, and the only con is obviously the bezel. however I came across an easy fix on how to tighten the bezel and after I tried it on my watch the bezel went from being somewhat loose and wobbly to almost perfect. Cut a ~20 inch long dental floss, slide it under the bezel and go around the bezel until you've tightened it to your satisfaction. You can take a new piece of floss to help tuck the ends under the bezel and when done just throw the extra floss away. Hopefully this will help.

Oh and here is my Bronze/Green date #15 with forced patina:


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> How long do you think it will be before the Sea Turtle is out?


This was just posted on face book...

"Only a handful of watches left to ship to wrap up delivery of the Octopus. Stay tuned for the Sea Turtle announcement!"


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hey guys, I hope you're having a great weekend!

Here's an update on the current status of all things Makara-related:

1. I've been experiencing problems with email recently. I've now implemented a ticketing system to ensure everyone receives a timely reply to their inquiry.

If you've sent an email in the past few weeks and did not receive a reply, it means I either didn't receive it, or that my reply didn't go through. So, please send it again to [email protected]. It will automatically open a new ticket in the system, and I will make sure you get a response within 24 hours.

2. There are only a handful of watches left to ship to wrap up delivery of the Octopus. I've emailed everyone for whom there is a specific issue with their pre-order (damaged caseback mostly), and offered different alternatives besides waiting for a new caseback to be made. Everyone else will receive their watches very, very soon! Thanks again for your patience, you've all really been awesome and understanding with the delays. I appreciate it a lot!

3. Besides a few isolated defects, the bezel play is obviously the main issue with the watch. Of course, it is my plan to address it and offer a fix. I'm still working on the replacement spring solution and we'll see how it goes. I will keep you updated about its development. If it doesn't work out, there are other alternatives. So, enjoy your watch as-is for now, and know that there will eventually be a fix!

4. I've received pictures of the final Sea Turtle prototypes this morning. The pictures are really bad, but it seems like the small tweaks to the design are just what was needed  I'll probably get them late next week and I can't wait! I'll reveal them as soon as I wrap up delivery of the Octopus, which will be right around when I receive the new prototypes.

If you have any issue at all with your watch when you receive it, I'm happy to help in resolving any problem. The best way to reach me is to send an email to [email protected]. The new ticketing system will make it much easier for me to follow up with you than if you send me a PM or post here in the thread where replies get buried in the huge thread!

Oh, and please, keep posting pictures, I'm enjoying seeing all the different strap combinations. It's great to see all the different looks that can be achieved just by swapping the strap!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> I wanted to share how mine compares against some leading stars in the lume world. Benarus Moray which I find to be first rate and last all night long and the Seiko Monster, plenty has been said about the Monster and in this and other communities it's lumes are legendary. So enough said here's a picture of each getting hit with a black light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then mine has a defect on the lume dept... Even under the sun (which I was this afternoon), lume was pffffttt at the most :-( 
Yours light up like a torch! And with that, I can see why it was mentioned before that it had awesome lume... 
Will try to snap pics soonest and try to be objective as possible...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Deyn Man said:


> Then mine has a defect on the lume dept... Even under the sun (which I was this afternoon), lume was pffffttt at the most :-(
> Yours light up like a torch! And with that, I can see why it was mentioned before that it had awesome lume...
> Will try to snap pics soonest and try to be objective as possible...


I'm lucky enough to have my brother's one to gauge my own against and his too is just as good, maybe yours isn't as good as mine or some of the others that have posted here previously. Please post either a pic along side something else or better still a video.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> I am guessing the factory did not re-make the bezel but re-machined the old 90 clicks bezel into 120 clicks. Causing space got bigger between case, spring and bezel, so spring click got lifted when turning bezel clockwise, allow bezel to move backward a bit.
> 
> I will try removing the bezel this weekend to see if I am corrct. If I do, I think finding a proper spacer to put under the spring should fix this problem.


I removed the bezel on my watch today (after some difficulty and a cut thumb!) and it is very apparent that the 90-click bezel was just re-machined to the 120. The 90-click was a ramp type while the 120 is just a straight groove - these are not the technical terms just my description. I included an image, it isn't easy to see what I am talking about because everything is so small. I needed an 10x loupe to see the details. It is apparent that all the extra room created by the rework is leaving the stop spring too much space. The inside diameter is too big and it allows the spring to move back quite a bit before the slack is taken up and it stops. 
Unfortunate that the factory would try to pull fast one rather than just admit their error and replace the incorrect bezel. I can understand why, after almost a year, that the watches were shipped to customers rather than returned to the factory an second time. 
I am tempted to re-install the bezel with a silicone adhesive and be done with it, but I think will wait for the fix to see how it works first.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sad to see such a negative atmosphere placed on this watch because of manufacturer mistakes. :'(


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Have we heard anything about strap shipping yet? I know the emphasis is on folks waiting for their watches (and it should be) but for those of us that ordered one and got them, can I assume the extra two straps will get shipped soonish?


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Probably be interesting to know if they are planing to use the same factory for the Sea Turtle...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a continuing source of wonderment to me that many believe Nadim should get a free pass, with blame being placed only with the factory or manufacturer. 

Is he not running a for-profit business venture? Does he not have responsibility for managing his suppliers and delivering a defect-free product? 

Since when did people feel there is more to this than a merchant-to-consumer relationship? I get the impression that all the Nadim-apologists believe they have some kind of moral capital invested in his startup.

Bizarre.


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I have zero invested in this watch brand but I'm sorry if I love my watch. Been on my wrist a lot since I received it and it's fantastic. The bezel play is there but I ain't diving for no stinking Santa Maria. Once again, I apologize for enjoying my watch.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

taike said:


> It's a continuing source of wonderment to me that many believe Nadim should get a free pass, with blame being placed only with the factory or manufacturer.
> 
> Is he not running a for-profit business venture? Does he not have responsibility for managing his suppliers and delivering a defect-free product?
> 
> ...


So its his fault the manufacturer created 90 click bezels when he specified 120?
And also his fault that because of their mistake the bezels were remachined by the manufacturer in a substandard way that allowed so much play?

I'm not seeing your logic here.

Edit: If the manufacturer didn't make the mistake and made 120 click bezels in the first place there would have been no bezel play, no delays, no problems.

All of the troubles that plagued this watch come down to that mistake from the manufacturer. If there was no mistake there would be no complaints.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> So its his fault the manufacturer created 90 click bezels when he specified 120?
> And also his fault that because of their mistake the bezels were remachined by the manufacturer in a substandard way that allowed so much play?
> 
> I'm not seeing your logic here.


Yes and yes. Their mistakes are his. It's plain and simple. He isn't some volunteer coordinator of a forum project watch. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

taike said:


> Yes and yes. Their mistakes are his. It's plain and simple. He isn't some volunteer coordinator of a forum project watch. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


How in the world could he have stopped the manufacturer from incorrectly creating a 90 click bezel?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> How in the world could he have stopped the manufacturer from incorrectly creating a 90 click bezel?


Your guess is as good as mine. Without speculating about what he did or didn't do, the fact remains that he has ultimate responsibility for the finished product. I don't think that's hard to understand.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

taike said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Without speculating about what he did or didn't do, the fact remains that he has ultimate responsibility for the finished product. I don't think that's hard to understand.





Makara said:


> Hey guys, I hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> 3. Besides a few isolated defects, the bezel play is obviously the main issue with the watch. Of course, it is my plan to address it and offer a fix. I'm still working on the replacement spring solution and we'll see how it goes. I will keep you updated about its development. If it doesn't work out, there are other alternatives. So, enjoy your watch as-is for now, and know that there will eventually be a fix!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

taike said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Without speculating about what he did or didn't do, the fact remains that he has ultimate responsibility for the finished product. I don't think that's hard to understand.


There's no guessing. It was impossible to stop the manufacturer from making the mistake. Nadim did everything in his power to make it right and the reason there is bezel play is because the manufacturer messed up again. People received the watches with bezel play because he didn't want to make his customers wait any more time.

You need to recognize that he has done everything in his power to make things right, he should be faulted for things such as manufacture mistake which are out of his control. All a part of what a preorder is.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

taike said:


> It's a continuing source of wonderment to me that many believe Nadim should get a free pass, with blame being placed only with the factory or manufacturer.
> 
> Is he not running a for-profit business venture? Does he not have responsibility for managing his suppliers and delivering a defect-free product?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where people are giving him a free pass? He has already include (upgraded) extra straps and buckles, and has said that he is pursuing a solution for the bezel issue. People have been free to voice their displeasure in this thread, even making it personal at times... no free pass there either. What more should be done? If correcting the issues with the product, throwing in more swag, and being flogged in your own thread isn't enough... what is?

To use your terms... It's a continuing source of wonderment to me that many believe Nadim isn't human, and something like this couldn't / wouldn't ever happen. I agree that he does have the responsibility of managing his suppliers and delivering a defect-free product, but unfortunately for him, there were hiccups along the way. It sucks, but sometimes even with the best of planning, **** just happens, and since he hasn't come out and said you can all pound sand I'm done... then I'm not throwing in the towel either.

When did this world get so crazy that we so easily give up on each other? That is what is bizarre to me.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Also Nadim has to take into consideration that he is as of now a small fish compared to established brands that may use this particular manufacturer that demand front of the line due to their clout and capital power. Nadim seems like a perfectionist and wanted a near perfect product to satisfaction.

Rock and a hard place, return the Watch to his specifications but be delayed once again at the China Manufacturers time frame. Or Leave it at 90 click and get complaints from weekend Divers who want perfectly lined bezel so they can pretend to be Jaque'sCoustes. He probably never thought they could further screw up the bezel by cutting corners. So far I see a person with integrity.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

taike said:


> It's a continuing source of wonderment to me that many believe Nadim should get a free pass, with blame being placed only with the factory or manufacturer.
> 
> Is he not running a for-profit business venture? Does he not have responsibility for managing his suppliers and delivering a defect-free product?
> 
> ...


I am not offering a free pass to anyone. I merely posted an image with some details suggesting what the problem might be with the loose bezel. 
I have to say that reading the posts on this form I am perplexed by all the negativity directed at this endeavor, the product and Nadim??? (apologies for mentioning his name, I know that rubs a lot of people the wrong way unless there is a complaint attached - I won't do it again in this post) There are a handful of people who are constantly challenging every aspect of this project from the very beginning. I wonder if any of the many whiners have purchased a watch of their own, and if they have, I would strongly suggest that they accept one of the several offers of a refund and get on with their lives. How difficult is that? It is as though they are hanging around so they can continue to complain in an attempt to create a toxic environment. There are hundreds of places where a person could buy a watch and receive it immediately. 
As strange as it might sound there are some people who would like to see a venture like this succeed, as difficult as that might be to comprehend. If someone who has spent their own money to buy a something without seeing more than a few pictures of it and is willing to be patient and while it is being made and again while some problems that exist are being fixed it is really their own choice. I will not make any apologies for that.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

T-MAK, thanks for the photo, just exactly what I was wondering. Can you post a photo of the click spring? Maybe shorten it a bit might reduce the backward action? 

As for people jumped out and said "stop attack Nadim!". I ask you to go back to T-MAK's post and find the word "Nadim" anywhere?? Just a post with picture that explain why the bezel move backward. 

A simple truth about the watch and the watch only but you turn it into another name calling event. This is SAD and STOP OVERREACTING!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

T-Mak said:


> I am not offering a free pass to anyone. I merely posted an image with some details suggesting what the problem might be with the loose bezel.
> I have to say that reading the posts on this form I am perplexed by all the negativity directed at this endeavor, the product and Nadim??? (apologies for mentioning his name, I know that rubs a lot of people the wrong way unless there is a complaint attached - I won't do it again in this post) There are a handful of people who are constantly challenging every aspect of this project from the very beginning. I wonder if any of the many whiners have purchased a watch of their own, and if they have, I would strongly suggest that they accept one of the several offers of a refund and get on with their lives. How difficult is that? It is as though they are hanging around so they can continue to complain in an attempt to create a toxic environment. There are hundreds of places where a person could buy a watch and receive it immediately.
> As strange as it might sound there are some people who would like to see a venture like this succeed, as difficult as that might be to comprehend. If someone who has spent their own money to buy a something without seeing more than a few pictures of it and is willing to be patient and while it is being made and again while some problems that exist are being fixed it is really their own choice. I will not make any apologies for that.


I'm with you. I picked mine up this morning and I have to say, it's a nice watch for the money. Is it perfect? No, but the last watch I bought in this price range wasn't either (a Orient and a Tissot). Anyway, some eye candy for those who like pics. The strap is one I had on another watch that I thought I would try on it. I tarnished it with a little LOS:


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice pics, remember to post them on the Octopus Pictures thread when you can.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

T-Mak said:


> Nice pics, remember to post them on the Octopus Pictures thread when you can.


Didn't know there was one. Will do


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Nadim is a nice guy that's why people are treating him nicely. If he were an a*****e like the O*****r brand then this whole thread would've been different. See how both threads turned out differently?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I agreed! I like him and the watch. That is why I am still waiting my last one to be fixed and shipped, instead of returning the 2 I have a have all 3 refunded.

But for some not allow people to share their thoughts about the watch is just not right. When did F74 become Doxa forum?



rsimpsss said:


> Nadim is a nice guy that's why people are treating him nicely. If he were an a*****e like the o*****r brand then this whole thread would've been different. See how both threads turned out differently?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Ok so first off, no watches were harmed in this little experiment LOL

It was sunny today so figured, heck let's test the lumes! I brought our my prospex monster (as mentioned, lots of "awesome lume" posts already) , my orient sat diver, and the black octopus!

I just used my iPhone 4 (yes I am cheap and won't upgrade yet  ). No editing too aside from cropping the pics.

Set them out on a kiddie table outside: 









Left them there after a little over 5mins I think: 









Went inside the house and went to the darkest place I could think of which was the bathroom:









Makara:









Monster:









Sat diver:









So clearly, mine has lume issues :-( Am I disappointed? Yeah... Since others seem to be showing awesome lumes... Will I return it to Nadim? Naaaah, not worth the hassle and wait. Will probably let Nadim know about it (and maybe work out something? Discount on the turtle? Ahem ahem LOL). Again, I did post about the + and - of the watch. And the pros, for me, outweigh the cons!  
Have a restful weekend gents!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Without speculating about what he did or didn't do, the fact remains that he has ultimate responsibility for the finished product. I don't think that's hard to understand.


Yes he is ultimately responsible which is why is working on a fix for the play in the bezel. You need to look at it from Nadim's perspective and from the vast majority of his customers firstly the watches were delivered with an incorrect 90 click bezel which is no use to anyone and I agree as most sensible people would that he send it back, clearly the manufacturer acknowledged their mistake and promised to fix it but on their return after weeks of further delays the bezel movement was correct but it had a minor issue of slackness at which point Nadin had to make the decision of whether to send back a further time that might cause a large percentage to lose interest in this project and demand a refund or explain the problem and ship them with the understanding a fix is in the pipeline.

With the exception of a handful the vast majority are extremely happy with their watches and of those a large percentage don't even care about the fix because they don't use this function anyway. I've been in the micro brand scene from a while but this watch is my brother's first venture into it and he owns nothing cheap having only a Rolex, a TAG and a couple of Breitlings yet he is over the moon with its quality and frankly can't understand how it could be done so cheap.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

^^ Nice little science experiment there, Deyn Man. Maybe Nadim can send you a replacement dial and hands with better applied lume which you can just have installed. Simpler solution.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

One thing I forgot to add that Nadim got right and other better established micros failed first time out is to get the right bronze for his watches and when you look at all those wonderful pictures with their patina developing nicely its a wonderful sight.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Lawyers are not asleep  My watch has landed in UK yesterday, so hopefully I will receive it next week.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



rsimpsss said:


> ^^ Nice little science experiment there, Deyn Man. Maybe Nadim can send you a replacement dial and hands with better applied lume which you can just have installed. Simpler solution.


Thanks rsimpsss! And since bezel doesn't light up as well, dial and bezel replacements?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Deyn Man said:


> Thanks rsimpsss! And since bezel doesn't light up as well, dial and bezel replacements?


Does it not glow well to begin with and then fade quickly or is there no glow at all?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

It glows a bit but very unlike my monster and sat diver... Intensity is waaaay below the other two. Then it would fade as well...


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the same issue with the lume, on the bezel almost non existent and the dial being slightly better.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Deyn Man, that is weird because I tested the lume on every single watch. I must have made a mistake and placed a bad watch on the 'good' side of the table. I'm really sorry about that. I'm happy to send you a replacement bezel insert, and if necessary a replacement dial and hands. Just let me know. A discount on the Sea Turtle is also indeed a possibility 


On the other topic, about the bezel, I agree that I have responsibility to ship a defect-free product. The problem with sending the watches back a second time to the manufacturer is that it would have added another long delay (months), plus many risks and added costs. Also, there were no guarantees that the bezel action would be so much better that it would be worth it. This manufacturer has not proven to me yet that he could make a bezel with great action (that is why I'm working with a different manufacturer for the fix). By the way, the 90-click bezel wasn't any better. The biggest problem is with the spring, not the bezel itself. 

That is why I decided to ship it with the 120-click bezel with a little bit of play. But I didn't just ship it like that trying to pass a fast one. I informed everyone about the problem and offered to refund anyone who thought it might be a deal breaker. A few guys did cancel. The rest still has a chance to return it if they don't like it. And on top of that, I'm working on a fix.

I really don't see what more I could have done, or could do, to make it right.

A pre-order can be full of surprises. There are so many things out of my control that I never know exactly how the watch will turn out when production is complete. Some things may not be exactly as planned. I have to adapt to the circumstances and make decisions along the way. I understand that the final product may not be exactly what was planned. That is why I have a policy of offering cancellations and refunds, without question, at any time. You guys always have the choice to stay on board, or to back out, even after the watch is shipped. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is as fair as it gets.

This is how I plan to run future pre-orders as well, minus the couple of mistakes I did of course. So if you don't like my way of doing things, you're welcome to not participate. I prefer to have people who understand what they're getting into. It makes the whole thing much more enjoyable for everyone involved!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> It glows a bit but very unlike my monster and sat diver... Intensity is waaaay below the other two. Then it would fade as well...


It does appear to be different than both mine and the brothers which glow with great intensity but fade to a level slightly below either my Monster or Moray and seems to stay at this level for quite some time, I definitely don't have any problems reading the time in the early hours that's for sure.

p.s.

Nadim there will always be a few who will never be satisfied no matter how much you try but most normal people reckon the way you have dealt with this situation has been exemplary.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Will_f said:


> I'm with you. I picked mine up this morning and I have to say, it's a nice watch for the money. Is it perfect? No, but the last watch I bought in this price range wasn't either (a Orient and a Tissot). Anyway, some eye candy for those who like pics. The strap is one I had on another watch that I thought I would try on it. I tarnished it with a little LOS:
> 
> View attachment 1591694
> 
> ...


WOW, great pictures! Love the patina you made and the strap is really complementing the color of patina!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Nadim,you did great after all! Some things you can't control being thousand of miles from manufacturer. Bezel play? It doesn't bother me, the only time I use it when I am sitting thinking about something and playing with the bezel absentmindedly .
The next project- Sea Turtle has a fixed bezel so it should not have this problem, and if this manufacturer uses this great and proper bronze alloy you should stay with them instead of finding different factory and risking getting different alloy. Yes, by looking on the pictures of lucky first receivers of the watch,I was concerned that alloy is too light colored compared with the prototype pictures,but it turned out that alloy is just right! Another thing I would like to suggest is to limit straps to only one but of greater quality and proper length for majority of wearers,my wrists are fine with the current length, so I would say 130/80 should be good almost for everyone. I would prefer at least one extra buckle though


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Will_f said:


> I'm with you. I picked mine up this morning and I have to say, it's a nice watch for the money. Is it perfect? No, but the last watch I bought in this price range wasn't either (a Orient and a Tissot). Anyway, some eye candy for those who like pics. The strap is one I had on another watch that I thought I would try on it. I tarnished it with a little LOS:
> 
> View attachment 1591694
> 
> ...


Hey Will_f, I also have the similar setup as what you have except I am probably going to let it develop patina naturally. Mine is a panatime strap. Oops forgot to add; my crappy iphone pix is not comparable to yours of course!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Makara said:


> <snip> I'm happy to send you a replacement bezel insert, and if necessary a replacement dial and hands. Just let me know. <snip>


There you go Deyn Man! Just as I suggested. Don't forget the bezel when you say yes.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Makara said:


> I really don't see what more I could have done, or could do, to make it right.
> 
> A pre-order can be full of surprises. There are so many things out of my control that I never know exactly how the watch will turn out when production is complete.


Well said Nadim, most here can see the effort you've put in and what you've done to make this right.

A few others just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Well said Nadim, most here can see the effort you've put in and what you've done to make this right.


Ditto, Nadim has always been upfront throughout the process and has managed the process with the utmost professionalism.

At this stage, I would suggest that the moderators close this thread as its purpose has been served. Most all of the watches have been shipped and the few remaining issues can be handled directly with Nadim. Let's focus on the new thread started by Liminated and show off our wonderful new watches.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Et209 said:


> Hey Will_f, I also have the similar setup as what you have except I am probably going to let it develop patina naturally. Mine is a panatime strap. Oops forgot to add; my crappy iphone pix is not comparable to yours of course!


Funny thing- I got into photography so I could take decent pictures of my watches  however, I have discovered that my photography budget is eating into my watch budget.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> At this stage, I would suggest that the moderators close this thread as its purpose has been served. Most all of the watches have been shipped and the few remaining issues can be handled directly with Nadim. Let's focus on the new thread started by Liminated and show off our wonderful new watches.


I for one don't think that this thread should or needs to be closed at this point. As long as there are still watches from this order outstanding, or questions about watches already delivered, it provides a place to discuss and address questions, etc. If the concern for some is that at times this thread turns a bit negative, it is better that it happens here, then in the new thread which is specifically aimed at enjoying the Octopus. I don't see the advantage of people sending a message / email directly to Nadim when they have a question that can be answered here. It just adds one more thing to his already full plate, and many Octopus owners in this thread have great feedback that I and hopefully others find useful.

Everyone has a right to express their opinion, good or bad, and for the most part this thread has done a good job at self moderating. I think that as long as the opinions expressed remain respectful, we should continue to allow this thread to run its course. I have a pretty good feeling that it will naturally really slow down in a few weeks when the Sea Turtle thread pops up.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> T-MAK, thanks for the photo, just exactly what I was wondering. Can you post a photo of the click spring? Maybe shorten it a bit might reduce the backward action?
> 
> As for people jumped out and said "stop attack Nadim!". I ask you to go back to T-MAK's post and find the word "Nadim" anywhere?? Just a post with picture that explain why the bezel move backward.
> 
> A simple truth about the watch and the watch only but you turn it into another name calling event. This is SAD and STOP OVERREACTING!


I like your idea of a shorter spring, that may be the answer. I don't think it would have any effect on the forward action of the bezel and being shorter it would not have as much slack to be taken up when turned back. Good thinking.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T-Mak said:


> I like your idea of a shorter spring, that may be the answer. I don't think it would have any effect on the forward action of the bezel and being shorter it would not have as much slack to be taken up when turned back. Good thinking.


This is what makes this place so special, it's this input and problem solving that is great.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> This is what makes this place so special, it's this input and problem solving that is great.


I agree....and exactly why I think it would be detrimental to have this thread locked down. I think the good far outweighs the bad in this thread, there is a wealth of information here, let's just keep it going forward respectfully and we all can continue to benefit from it.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Reporting in on the accuracy of mine- The 9015 appears to be a nice movement for the money. I haven't done a particularly careful measurement, but it's running within 2 secs per day, probably close to one spd


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

T-Mak said:


> Nice pics, remember to post them on the Octopus Pictures thread when you can.


Can't find that new thread,can you direct me to it?Thanks


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

taramuh said:


> Can't find that new thread,can you direct me to it?Thanks


Here's a link;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/makara-octopus-picture-gallery-1062423.html


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have to admit that overall Nadim has done a decent job, other than the radio silence for a few crucial weeks he has kept everyone informed. I got the watch last week but sent it straight back as I couldn't live with the bezel play as well as some dust on the lume. I asked Nadim for a refund and he replied straight away agreeing to give one. Can't argue with that customer service and the sort of thing that will ultimately make his Makara venture a success in the long run.

I do think that everyone is entitled to air their thoughts good or bad, that's what makes the world go round - both points of view need to be heard. Thus let's not close the thread just yet. 

The only thing I can complain about was the longer than expected delay and the radio silence for a few weeks but other than that, I would say Nadim has done well with his 1st project and I wish him well for his future endeavours.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine was ok last week but gain 2 minutes a day these few days, need to find a demagnetizer and see if it returns to normal.



Will_f said:


> Reporting in on the accuracy of mine- The 9015 appears to be a nice movement for the money. I haven't done a particularly careful measurement, but it's running within 2 secs per day, probably close to one spd


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Mine was ok last week but gain 2 minutes a day these few days, need to find a demagnetizer and see if it returns to normal.


Yeah that sounds like you've got it magnetized.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

The are always delays with pre-orders. It is the nature of the beast. But overall I think we all got a really nice watch that is a great value. I am onboard with the next Makara project, seaturtle, sea breeze, seafoam, all good.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> The are always delays with pre-orders. It is the nature of the beast. But overall I think we all got a really nice watch that is a great value. I am onboard with the next Makara project, seaturtle, sea breeze, seafoam, all good.


You forgot to include SeaWeed. :-d


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Seasick? Lol!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Seasick? Lol!


Hi synaptyx, did you customise any strap for your Octopus?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Seasick? Lol!


That's just wrong, kind of leaves a bad taste in my mouth now. ;-)


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Got my watch, looks fine with the exception of the following:

1. Crappy leather strap;
2. Bent spring bars, had to change;
3. Loose bezel;
4. Bad quality caseback engraving.

Otherwise I am satisfied with the watch.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Hi synaptyx, did you customise any strap for your Octopus?


I have one in the Octopus photo thread and I'm half-way through another.


----------



## MK92242 (Apr 8, 2009)

M26 said:


> I have the same issue with the lume, on the bezel almost non existent and the dial being slightly better.


Me too... SS/Brown 01/50.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems like mine is too lacking in the lume department.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Makara said:


> Deyn Man, that is weird because I tested the lume on every single watch. I must have made a mistake and placed a bad watch on the 'good' side of the table. I'm really sorry about that. I'm happy to send you a replacement bezel insert, and if necessary a replacement dial and hands. Just let me know. A discount on the Sea Turtle is also indeed a possibility


I'd certainly be interested in a bezel insert replacement. Between that and the fix for the spring, my Octopus would be perfect.  where do we sign up?


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

nakamoomin said:


> I'd certainly be interested in a bezel insert replacement. Between that and the fix for the spring, my Octopus would be perfect.  where do we sign up?


True. Once these issues are addressed this could be a blockbuster, coz the watch is definitely a looker.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Seems the lack of lume is not a one-off... I'm counting 2-3 others? 
Do send Nadim an email (he posted his email add a few pages ago). He would have a fix for it...


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

Well after waiting these many months for the Makara Octopus I have to say....It's one awesome watch! The cuts on the case are stealthy,The knurling on the bezel..very cool. The crown is knurled a little tighter adding contrast to the bezel knurling and easy to grip. Very funtional. And I know some have complained about the caseback etching. Is this not an etching? I don't believe it's an engraving which would be much deeper. I think it looks fine. Very cool in fact. It's a shame that two out three of the straps are so darn short! I have options to fix this however and placing a cool strap on a good diver is part of the fun of it. The bezel play and snap back is a problem for me. This is my only gripe and I'm sure Nadim will come up with a fix on this. Was it worth the wait? Yes I think so and it has been fun being a part of this new company.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Deyn Man said:


> Seems the lack of lume is not a one-off... I'm counting 2-3 others?
> Do send Nadim an email (he posted his email add a few pages ago). He would have a fix for it...


Thanks for the tip. I tried a PM, but I guess his inbox is full already.  Other than the bezel I am super happy. Good accuracy, presence and that unique minty green dial


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rjaybass said:


> Well after waiting these many months for the Makara Octopus I have to say....It's one awesome watch! The cuts on the case are stealthy,The knurling on the bezel..very cool. The crown is knurled a little tighter adding contrast to the bezel knurling and easy to grip. Very funtional. And I know some have complained about the caseback etching. Is this not an etching? I don't believe it's an engraving which would be much deeper. I think it looks fine. Very cool in fact. It's a shame that two out three of the straps are so darn short! I have options to fix this however and placing a cool strap on a good diver is part of the fun of it. The bezel play and snap back is a problem for me. This is my only gripe and I'm sure Nadim will come up with a fix on this. Was it worth the wait? Yes I think so and it has been fun being a part of this new company.


Well said and to my astonishment my brother who is the fussiest person I know is head over heels with his, so much so that his other most recent purchase of a Breitling Aerospace hasn't been on his wrist since his appeared though he has stole one of my favourite strap for it.... the git. LOL

As for me well I think everyone knows how I feel about my old 8 legged friend.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Since the Octopuses are all but delivered now it will be interesting to discuss the SeaTurtle and future projects as I miss the whole evolving of an idea into reality. I hope that somewhere down the line Nadim introduces a GMT version and especially in a bronze with solid bronze bezel and engraved numbers as there's nothing that looks more splendid than when the patina develops and those engraved numbers change appearance to the rest of the bezel.


----------



## PMY (Oct 20, 2011)

Guess mine is last on the list. Haven't gotten a notice. Haven't gotten an email. Certainly haven't gotten a watch. Nine and a half months and counting since my money and I parted ways.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

PMY said:


> Guess mine is last on the list. Haven't gotten a notice. Haven't gotten an email. Certainly haven't gotten a watch. Nine and a half months and counting since my money and I parted ways.


Hey man, try sending him an email. I did and he explained what the delay was, and it was perfectly logical. he had some qc issues with mine (bad lume) but left the ones with major issues for last so he could churn out the ones that were good to go first to address the maximum amount of people. I ended up backing out because I dive and the bezel action bothers me but he was super responsive to emails with the new ticket system.

I feel for you particularly because in our last conversation he said my watch would ship on that following weekend, but then a month later I had no notice so I was kinda wondering what the deal was.

I wished I had known too without having to ask, but if you email him I guarantee he'll get back to you pretty fast. There's at least that.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine has not been delivered either, Nadim said it would ship this week but no notice yet.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

fntms said:


> Mine has not been delivered either, Nadim said it would ship this week but no notice yet.


Me too... Hopefully our wait is almost over! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Me too... Hopefully our wait is almost over! Can't wait to get mine!


Oh the wait is definitely worth it, if you don't instantly love it *it will definitely *grow on you to the point that's you'll love it. Personally it's the only watch I'm truly wearing at the moment and the more the patina develops the more I appreciate the design of the case, I always knew it was a cracking idea to have all these edges but now I know it as fact.


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have just got my SS version of Makara Octopus, with all additional straps. Now I don`t know what watches I love better, bronze one, or steel... I just want to wear both watches same time  All aditional straps are perfect, exept leather one (it`s short). Wool and rubber straps just perfect! First time I got them I wear 2 days SS with wool strap... Then I try to out from package my rubber strap and I was amazed by it`s quality. It`s really very soft and comfortable strap, probably exactly the same as PAM origin straps (don`t use it it`s just my supposition). So both models of Makara Octopus are perfect watches for me. Yes there are problem with besel, but at all other parts this watches are amaizing for this price. It`s worth every penny!


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

I definitely not happy. Haven't received nor the watch nor the email nor answer to my email nor to the ticket. Really, really not happy. 

I been patient with the delay, but haven't received not a single word about my paid watch make think that my order got lost somewhere and I'll never going to see my watch nor my money.

Really shameful.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous. What happened to the Nadim of the first few months of this project? To run into issues and not be able to ship every single watch is understandable, some things are beyond control. To treat your paying customers this way is unacceptable and an extremely poor way to launch a business.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

I feel sorry for the guys who didn't get their watches yet and left in the dark.And at the same time someone flipping 4 (four!!!) SS Makaras on the watcherecon.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Posted on his fb page:



> Sorry if I've been slow to reply to emails over the past few days. Today is moving day, and I'm putting the final Sea Turtle prototype to the test.
> 
> I'll catch up with email tomorrow, and all outstanding Octopus pre-orders will be fulfilled this week. This is the last batch, and it includes all the remaining problematic orders. This is the last stretch, promised!


https://www.facebook.com/makarawatches


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

Not funny waiting for a reply to the email. Don't bother using his ticket system! He didn't answer that neither!

Again, really shameful.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Antrax said:


> Not funny waiting for a reply to the email. Don't bother using his ticket system! He didn't answer that neither!
> 
> Again, really shameful.


I got a pretty fast response using the [email protected],
though see the FB post above.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

Same here, still nothing. No feedback either, no activity on the forums,... If i havent heard anything by next weekend I'm backing out.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

Seriously, on the 23rd of July there was an update that less then 50 watches are remaining. It's been another month... Does QC take a whole day for each watch? This is bullsh*t


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Seriously. I have my watch, but I feel for the people who are still waiting. It's a nice watch, don't get me wrong, but it's clear that Makara bit off quite a bit more than it could chew (or perhaps had too many irons in the fire?) with this one. I won't be buying another watch until they address the QC issues and show that their CS improves greatly. A rough start to what seemed to be a promising brand. I can't help but wonder how starting 2 other micro brands at the same time impacted the time line for the Octopus.



Strakkejakke said:


> Seriously, on the 23rd of July there was an update that less then 50 watches are remaining. It's been another month... Does QC take a whole day for each watch? This is bullsh*t


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> Seriously. I have my watch, but I feel for the people who are still waiting. It's a nice watch, don't get me wrong, but it's clear that Makara bit off quite a bit more than it could chew (or perhaps had too many irons in the fire?) with this one. I won't be buying another watch until they address the QC issues and show that their CS improves greatly. A rough start to what seemed to be a promising brand. I can't help but wonder how starting 2 other micro brands at the same time impacted the time line for the Octopus.


The problem wasn't Nadim's doing but the manufacturer machining the bezel wrong otherwise the watches would have been in the hands of their owners long ago. But let's look at things seriously here, ideally everyone would love to pay their money and receive their watch in a few days but the reality is that doing a pre-order scheme allows the likes of Nadim to run this operation on a show string in turn giving those willing to wait a cracking deal on a watch which would otherwise cost considerably more, like tell me who else is offering a CuSn8 bronze case and crown watch with lumed sapphire bezel for this amount because I'm yet to see it.

It better to judge Nadim's effort from this point on because he now knows the processes involved, the pitfalls and realistic timescales but I've said this before and will continue to repeat it since it doesn't see to be sinking in... better established brands have taken long than what Makara have done first time out.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

It's not the wait bothering me, it's the feeling that I'm being fed ********. Communication was perfect in the beginning, these past weeks have been horrible. All I keep reading are people like yourself who keep speaking for the brand. If you have any affiliation, that would be great, but right now it's just annoying. I wish I wouldn't need to beg for updates or explanations why it's taking another month for the qc of 50 watches


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Strakkejakke said:


> It's not the wait bothering me, it's the feeling that I'm being fed ********. Communication was perfect in the beginning, these past weeks have been horrible.


I this this has been discussed to death and everyone has there opinions as to why communication became less frequent personally I reckon there's no point in posting until you have something to report and if you followed Makara's facebook feed lately you will see that Nadim has continued to give a steady pace of info.



Facebook 24th July said:


> Another 30 or so watches shipping out tomorrow. Check your email inbox (and spam folder!) in the afternoon for the tracking number. This will leave less than 50 watches to complete the Octopus delivery! We're almost there!





Facebook 9th Aug said:


> I've been experiencing problems with email recently. I've now implemented a ticketing system to ensure everyone receives a timely reply to their inquiry.
> 
> If you've sent an email in the past few weeks and did not receive a reply, please send it again to [email protected] and I will make sure you get a response within 24 hours.
> 
> ...





Facebook 16th Aug said:


> Sorry if I've been slow to reply to emails over the past few days. Today is moving day, and I'm putting the final Sea Turtle prototype to the test.
> 
> I'll catch up with email tomorrow, and all outstanding Octopus pre-orders will be fulfilled this week. This is the last batch, and it includes all the remaining problematic orders. This is the last stretch, promised!


Don't really so the point in posting everyday if you don't have anything to add but maybe that's just my thinking on this.



Strakkejakke said:


> All I keep reading are people like yourself who keep speaking for the brand. If you have any affiliation, that would be great, but right now it's just annoying.


No one is speaking for the brand just giving our opinion on how we see things just as you are doing here.



Strakkejakke said:


> I wish I wouldn't need to beg for updates or explanations why it's taking another month for the qc of 50 watches


I don't think it does take a month to do QC checks on 50 watches but it might take this long to fix the issues that these inspections turned up and get them ready for shipment, but again this is only my opinion.

P.S.

We are all friends here so no need to become aggressive/defensive by a difference in opinion. :-!


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

He posted an update on facebook 2 days ago....."Sorry if I've been slow to reply to emails over the past few days. Today is moving day, and I'm putting the final Sea Turtle prototype to the test. 

I'll catch up with email tomorrow, and all outstanding Octopus pre-orders will be fulfilled this week. This is the last batch, and it includes all the remaining problematic orders. This is the last stretch, promised!"

He also had a problem with the wrong casebacks on watches, which takes time to fix.....

I emailed and got my watch last week. A day earlier than was expected. You will get it.


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

my take is customer service should be treated as part of and given the same attention as marketing


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nisse said:


> my take is customer service should be treated as part of and given the same attention as marketing


I don't think anyone can question Nadim's customer service since he included additional buckles and straps at no extra cost because of the extra waiting time.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I don't think anyone can question Nadim's customer service since he included additional buckles and straps at no extra cost because of the extra waiting time.


Which was a very charitable, but I think people are not being unfair when they're saying that there was a definite drop in the quality of communication.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Luminated said:


> The problem wasn't Nadim's doing but the manufacturer machining the bezel wrong otherwise the watches would have been in the hands of their owners long ago.


Sorry Mr. Lawyer but the bezels did not appeared out of the blue. Initially Nadim was not happy with 90 clicks but now with supposedly fixed 120 click bezels it looks even worse. Plus a couple of months lost in waiting for a 'better' bezel. Hopefully Nadim will come out with a proper fix but now it looks like a very hard start.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Sorry Mr. Lawyer but the bezels did not appeared out of the blue. Initially Nadim was not happy with 90 clicks but now with supposedly fixed 120 click bezels it looks even worse. Plus a couple of months lost in waiting for a 'better' bezel. Hopefully Nadim will come out with a proper fix but now it looks like a very hard start.


How many watch companies have falsely advertised one thing and delivered something else? Quite a few brands have had egg on their faces claiming their cases were CuSn8 and weren't so I admire Nadim's integrity to send back the watches and have the bezels fixed to the correct number of clicks *as advertised* knowing full well some would demand refunds.

But in any case how did this become his fault, was it he who machined them incorrectly or the manufacturer?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks like everything is going to wrap up this week. From FB...

"This week will conclude the Octopus chapter. It will soon be time to move on to the Sea Turtle chapter."

Very excited to see what is coming next.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm dive watch obsessed, so looking forward to more Makara divers around the 40-42mm mark pls! 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone fitted a 24mm rubber strap which isn't an isofrane or the original Makara item? 

I'd like a rubber strap for mine which is PU/rubber rather than silicone, but struggling to find a non-tapered 24mm PU rubber strap. I like the Isofrane style but very reluctant to spend Isofrane money on a rubber strap, so trying to find alternatives...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Has anyone fitted a 24mm rubber strap which isn't an isofrane or the original Makara item?
> 
> I'd like a rubber strap for mine which is PU/rubber rather than silicone, but struggling to find a non-tapered 24mm PU rubber strap. I like the Isofrane style but very reluctant to spend Isofrane money on a rubber strap, so trying to find alternatives...


I think you will be looking for a Bonetto Cinturini Strap and they don't appear to taper.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

^^ +2


Not sure if Hirsch's pure rubber straps are straight or if they taper from 24 to 22? Heard quality is good too though haven't tried em yet..


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

24/22 blue rubber strap


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you use the stainless buckle that came with that strap? 

I'd like to get a 24/24 strap if I can to retain the Makara buckle. I assume using the 24mm buckle on a 22mm strap would look sloppy.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Still on original SS buckle but I will tourch it to match the watch.



Lummox said:


> Did you use the stainless buckle that came with that strap?
> 
> I'd like to get a 24/24 strap if I can to retain the Makara buckle. I assume using the 24mm buckle on a 22mm strap would look sloppy.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

On rechecking the Bonetto does taper so it is ruled out for you if you want to retain the buckle but after doing a search I found this and though it doesn't say it's non tapering I can't see any taper. Only issue I have with it is the overall length but they might offer an XL version.

24mm Panatime Black Waterproof PU Ballistic Watch Strap with Black Stitching 120/80


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

PAM style! This strap is much better than the one came with the watch.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Has anyone fitted a 24mm rubber strap which isn't an isofrane or the original Makara item?
> 
> I'd like a rubber strap for mine which is PU/rubber rather than silicone, but struggling to find a non-tapered 24mm PU rubber strap. I like the Isofrane style but very reluctant to spend Isofrane money on a rubber strap, so trying to find alternatives...


Although it tapers, next best to isofrane for me is the SAS rubber strap. Cheaper but just a little stiff than I prefer it to be. Comes in steel or PVD buckles so bronze watches can use the latter. It fits well on the octopus. 


Deyn Man said:


> ^^ +2
> 
> Not sure if Hirsch's pure rubber straps are straight or if they taper from 24 to 22? Heard quality is good too though haven't tried em yet..


They do taper but this is another great rubber strap. A little thin in terms of thickness and buckle options difficult cause of the small tongue holes but soft overall.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I also have the SAS rubber strap that I got for my Benarus before they started offering their own rubber one, having worn both it and the Makara I actually prefer the one that comes on the Octopus being softer and in turn more comfortable on the wrist. Another thing i found about the SAS one is it made me sweat under it something awful which hasn't been the case with the Makara.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE July 25th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Bronze, Green.

Thanks Al.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Here is my SS Blue with a blue isofrane. I am pretty happy with the combo.


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hi folks - having spent some time with the Octopi my impressions are generally positive. I love the case design - it's a good square footprint and the size of the base makes the watch very stable on the wrist. The crown is actually a bit of a gem. It's the easiest crown to drive in my entire collection. When I take off my black stainless, which is currently in a complicated rotation, all the other crowns are a fiddle.

The bezel looks nice but it's squidgy and can be turned back a minute or 2 from whichever point it happens to be. I also get a sort of metal-on-metal wet-stone sound from mine when turned. Even so, the bezel function is still usable and I have rationalised this issue away without any drama.

Dial and hands are very legible and the lume is brilliant in the first instance tho not sure of longevity. Crystal - yeah - a non-reflective coating would have been good. Accuracy - mine are 12 up and 9 up, which I'm very happy with. They'll both settle over the next couple of years. Case back. Yeah, the engraving is light. But it's ok. My date window is fine, too. Numbers seem to be dead centre. Handset is pleasing. Springbars have too much movement and I'll be changing them out. Love the rubber strap and the nice leather strap just fits - I wear watches tight on my 7.5 wrist, happily. The other strap I've not tried yet.

Buckles are beaut tho my bronze buckle seems to have some sharp corners. And speaking of sharp edges, I think the inner shoulders of the lugs on both should have had the edges taken off them. The design could have handled another angle here and possibly been improved by it. As it is, those inner lug shoulders feel unfinished to my fingers and in the future I might have them shaped a little.

In conclusion, I think the Octopi are all about the case. It's a great case and I've had positive comments already. I'm happy with my purchases. It was a long wait but I'll never forget it and that's worth a few hundreds bucks to me.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

As per the specification, the crystals have an AR coating, then why is it that the glare is not taken care of or is it that the manufacturer blundered..


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> As per the specification, the crystals have an AR coating, then why is it that the glare is not taken care of or is it that the manufacturer blundered..


I believe the AR coating is on the inside and the glare you're seeing is from the outside...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> I believe the AR coating is on the inside and the glare you're seeing is from the outside...


Owning a Lumtec and knowing just how easy its outside AR coating is to scratch I'd be very much against putting AR on the outside in the future, especially with a domed crystal.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I've only got one outside AR coated watch (made by Breil) and its AR coating scratched within a couple of weeks of getting it. So I'd be inclined to agree!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A small review of the Makara Octopus Bronze.

_*First let me mention the two very minor (IMO) negatives I have found living with it.*_

The Bezel - everyone knows about this and to the vast majority myself included this is a none issue as in my case the bezel won't move accidentally whether due to it's continued development of the patina or mine is quite stiff on the backward motion.

Straps - again length is the only issue for those of us with manly arms. lol

_*Now to the positives which there is many.*_

The case - at first when you see it you think it's unusual especially if like me all your others are more traditional in shape but after living with it for a while it's by far the most interesting to look at and I love the knurling on both the bezel and crown as again it's different from the norm and compliments it's rugged looks perfectly. Comfort is something that should be high on anyone's wishes and the Octopus doesn't disappoint as it's my most comfortable watch in my collection, whether this is due to it's shape or the shallow case back I haven't a clue but I appreciate the results that's for sure.










Bezel - we've discussed the negatives about it's action but other than that it's a thing of beauty, the sapphire crystal insert is class and perfectly flush with the rest as is the main glass so the quality is of a high standard.










Lumes - Very very good and definitely worthy of mention, I'd rate them well above average and only slight below the likes of Seiko's Monster and the Benarus Moray in longevity but even then it lasts all night and with adjusted eyes you will have no problem telling the time in the wee small hours.










The bronze - many have an opinion on the mixture of bronze and what makes for the best when it comes to the patina on offer, personally I reckon CuSn8 is the way to go and the Makara delivers on this BIG TIME. The patina on my Octopus has developed to a level well beyond my Moray and is so rich in colour it's incredible Nadim did it at the price.


















The Crystal - the way the dial changes shape from different angles is cool and very new to me, sure there a bit of reflection but that's the price you probably pay for having a domed instead of flat crystal.










Buckles - Three bronze CuSn8 buckles..... nothing more to say other than respect for giving us the bargain of the century.










_SeaTurtle here we come._ :-d


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Luminated said:


> A small review of the Makara Octopus Bronze.
> 
> _*First let me mention the two very minor (IMO) negatives I have found living with it.*_
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review. I have to say that I'm just as pleased with my stainless steel model.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

For what it's worth, I feel like I should jump in since its a point several people have brought up. Domed crystals are functional underwater, and that's really the only point. The properties of water as a medium for light mean that against a flat surface (flat crystal) at an angle, light reflects off the surface more readily than it would in a medium of air, meaning instead of passing through the crystal and letting you see the dial, it bounces off and shows you something else. 

Its called critical angle, and the idea is that underwater a domed crystal makes the angle of incidence of less than the critical angle. It's why in a lot of photos of watches while diving with flat crystals you see a weird, magnified version of the chapter ring or just a reflection of the blue ocean or something else instead of the dial. That's because the angle of incidence of the light was above the critical angle in that case, meaning rather than passing through the border of the crystal into that second medium, it was reflected back into the first (the water).

Out of water, it serves no practical function, much like a HEV. At least in my case, my flat crystals are much more readable at extreme angles above water. 

Enjoy this random nugget of knowledge my optics professor imparted upon me! It's the only time this has come in handy in real life haha. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> For what it's worth, I feel like I should jump in since its a point several people have brought up. Domed crystals are functional underwater, and that's really the only point. The properties of water as a medium for light mean that against a flat surface (flat crystal) at an angle, light reflects off the surface more readily than it would in a medium of air, meaning instead of passing through the crystal and letting you see the dial, it bounces off and shows you something else.
> 
> Its called critical angle, and the idea is that underwater a domed crystal makes the angle of incidence of less than the critical angle. It's why in a lot of photos of watches while diving with flat crystals you see a weird, magnified version of the chapter ring or just a reflection of the blue ocean or something else instead of the dial. That's because the angle of incidence of the light was above the critical angle in that case, meaning rather than passing through the border of the crystal into that second medium, it was reflected back into the first (the water).
> 
> ...


I honestly want to send this to my old professor and be like "you were right I someday would use this knowledge, sorry for only getting a B".


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Loving all those pictures with different straps!

As promised in my last Facebook update, all remaining Octopus will be shipped today! Tracking numbers will be sent a little later tonight. This will officially wrap up the delivery (finally!) and we can finally move on to the Sea Turtle and more future releases 

As for the bezel fix, I'm working on it and I think I have found the solution. It needs a little more testing before I make the announcement, but at least there is hope, and it shouldn't take too long (still a couple of months for the mass production).

I'll post here again tonight after the last few watches are shipped, and I might post another teaser of the Sea Turtle


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Makara said:


> Loving all those pictures with different straps!
> 
> As promised in my last Facebook update, all remaining Octopus will be shipped today! Tracking numbers will be sent a little later tonight. This will officially wrap up the delivery (finally!) and we can finally move on to the Sea Turtle and more future releases
> 
> ...


My Octopus on its way, with a possible bezel fix on the horizon, and the sea turtle around the corner....you've made my weekend Nadim! ;-)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara said:


> Loving all those pictures with different straps!
> 
> As promised in my last Facebook update, all remaining Octopus will be shipped today! Tracking numbers will be sent a little later tonight. This will officially wrap up the delivery (finally!) and we can finally move on to the Sea Turtle and more future releases
> 
> ...


Great news to hear the Octopus is finally wrapped up, also super stoke for those which are eagerly waiting the next installment of the Makara saga that the SeaTurtle is close to its unveiling but the best news is it will continue using the CuSn8 bronze that gives the Octopus its magnificent patina and reddish tones. Good movement choice as its a workhouse that gives no trouble and can be made to be very accurate as my Monster continues to average between 6-8s per day.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My Octopus on its way, with a possible bezel fix on the horizon, and the sea turtle around the corner....you've made my weekend Nadim! ;-)


I think the SeaTurtle will be and interesting addition to those of us that already have the Octopus because its fixed beveled bezel, lack of crown guard and different style crown will change the look of the watch. Also did anyone else notice the lack of the mention of a Stainless Steel version, does this mean all will be bronze?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I think the SeaTurtle will be and interesting addition to those of us that already have the Octopus because its fixed beveled bezel, lack of crown guard and different style crown will change the look of the watch. Also did anyone else notice the lack of the mention of a Stainless Steel version, does this mean all will be bronze?


Well I missed out on the bronze Octopuses, but I'm sure I'll love my stainless steel one when it arrives...but at least it gives me a good excuse to jump on a SeaTurtle!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Facebook.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Any idea when the release will be for the Sea Turtle? Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm hoping for some different dial colors this time from most of the other bronze watches. I think other colors would work as well as the greens, browns and blues we see. How about a nice pumpkin orange? Or a deep red?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> Any idea when the release will be for the Sea Turtle? Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm hoping for some different dial colors this time from most of the other bronze watches. I think other colors would work as well as the greens, browns and blues we see. How about a nice pumpkin orange? Or a deep red?


I suppose it will be up to Nadim as to what dial choices will be offered, definitely black is a given as I believe it was the option which sold out first on the Octopus but once the finalised dial design is revealed I'd be more than happy to knock up some different colours of the finished design to give you all some ideas as to how different colours options would look.

Personally I love colours like 'Petrol Blue' and 'Ruby Claret' as both would compliment bronze as does a deep green, orange though is much trickier as you need to get the shade right for it to work.


----------



## Steve_Mox (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice email, stoked!


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Also got the shipping label notice.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Steve_Mox said:


> Just got my shipping notice email, stoked!





fntms said:


> Also got the shipping label notice.


So have I!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

New photo of SeaTurtle added to Facebook.










Looks to have a deeper dished dome crystal compared to the Octopus.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool. Would love that with a dive bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ yes, time for some renderings, don't you think?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

S.Nair said:


> ^^ yes, time for some renderings, don't you think?


And a new thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> ^^ yes, time for some renderings, don't you think?


I think we need the prototype first.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Found this whilst doing a google search.









Now I am totally in love with the SeaTurtle, the change of the bezel has made a huge difference to the overall profile of the watch and this will be something that will fit quite easily under a shirt.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! I'm getting really excited about the Sea Turtle. The things that will effect me actually buying one are (at this stage), Dial Color/Design, WR Rating, Cost. Looking forward to the official release...hope it's soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> Nice! I'm getting really excited about the Sea Turtle. The things that will effect me actually buying one are (at this stage), Dial Color/Design, WR Rating, Cost. Looking forward to the official release...hope it's soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Im almost 100% certain its 300M rating. Nadim confirmed to me that black is going to be there but I don't know if he is considering any other colours, personally I think with a fixed bronze bezel you are see more of the bronze material so the dial colour becomes more important and with that in mind I would love to see blue and green at some point if not now at least in the future.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I mentioned in the Facebook post that I might pass up on the sea turtle since I already have a bronze piece (as the turtle will only be in bronze). I just might eat my words and end up ordering a turtle


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> I mentioned in the Facebook post that I might pass up on the sea turtle since I already have a bronze piece (as the turtle will only be in bronze). I just might eat my words and end up ordering a turtle


LOL, you'll get the bug that's already caught me, I can't get enough of bronze now.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

...it will have a Seiko NH35 movement ...

Makara Sea Turtle | Makara Watches


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Found this whilst doing a google search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!it is definitely in the same category as Halios Tropik which I consider a dress diver watch,easily fitting under the sleeve.Love that crown on Turtle.Would prefer Miyota movement though,but I think NH35 will keep the cost down considerably.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Yeah!it is definitely in the same category as Halios Tropik which I consider a dress diver watch,easily fitting under the sleeve.Love that crown on Turtle.Would prefer Miyota movement though,but I think NH35 will keep the cost down considerably.


Yeah I hear the price of the Miyota has jumped quite a bit recently and in turn will push up the RRP, the Miyota is a great movement but I'm equally happy with my Seiko Monster.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm good with the Seiko movement. 300M is more then enough for me, I could deal with "basic black", but was really thinking an interesting blue or a claret red would be the way to go. It would also be nice if the case back was engraved a little deeper then the Octopus...I love the case back design for the Turtle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> I'm good with the Seiko movement. 300M is more then enough for me, I could deal with "basic black", but was really thinking an interesting blue or a claret red would be the way to go. It would also be nice if the case back was engraved a little deeper then the Octopus...I love the case back design for the Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah deeper engraving would be nice though only ever so slightly deeper which it looks to be.

P.S. I also love the turtle design.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Turtle looks nice. I signed up for the pre-order email so I don't miss out on this baby.


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

fatalelement said:


> For what it's worth, I feel like I should jump in since its a point several people have brought up. Domed crystals are functional underwater, and that's really the only point. The properties of water as a medium for light mean that against a flat surface (flat crystal) at an angle, light reflects off the surface more readily than it would in a medium of air, meaning instead of passing through the crystal and letting you see the dial, it bounces off and shows you something else.
> 
> Its called critical angle, and the idea is that underwater a domed crystal makes the angle of incidence of less than the critical angle. It's why in a lot of photos of watches while diving with flat crystals you see a weird, magnified version of the chapter ring or just a reflection of the blue ocean or something else instead of the dial. That's because the angle of incidence of the light was above the critical angle in that case, meaning rather than passing through the border of the crystal into that second medium, it was reflected back into the first (the water).
> 
> ...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I have a question to the divers out here. I'm not a diver, and deepest I've gone would be in between two feet (if you know what I mean LOL). Would one go on diving with a watch that has no elapsed time/rotating bezel? As a secondary watch? Was doing some back-reading and came across a post about wanting a deeper depth rating for the sea turtle.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> I have a question to the divers out here. I'm not a diver, and deepest I've gone would be in between two feet (if you know what I mean LOL). Would one go on diving with a watch that has no elapsed time/rotating bezel? As a secondary watch? Was doing some back-reading and came across a post about wanting a deeper depth rating for the sea turtle.


(not a diver)

It would probably be nice, but I believe the real utility in the bezel when it was first introduces was for decompression stops, and I doubt that most divers in 2014 have decompression tables memorized. So if your dive computer fails, buddy is telling you when to move anyways.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures. Sea Turtle and Hawksbill.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

wow they look great!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

They do look amazing, make sure you all sign up here >>> Makara Sea Turtle | Makara Watches so you know when the preorder starts.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> View attachment 1608961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608962
> ...












Both are indeed very pretty and since you all know me (LOL) I couldn't resist doing a mockup of the SeaTurtle with the Hawksbill's hands.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Since it's a bank holiday here and things at work are slack I decided to do a few colours just for fun and as I can't resist I ever so slightly tweaked the dial. lol









With have here on the left a petrol blue which should change colour depending on the available light and with it a added the 5 segment markers you often see on dials. On the right it's the standard dial design with a rich ruby claret red.










Now Moss Green and as someone earlier asked about orange I've included an orange though I'm not convinced its a colour which works with bronze.

Oh and if petrol blue isn't your thing here's Royal Blue.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Isn't the crown a bit small to operates?



sorcer said:


> View attachment 1608961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608962
> ...


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Since it's a bank holiday here and things at work are slack I decided to do a few colours just for fun and as I can't resist I ever so slightly tweaked the dial. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, not sure the orange works (I was the one who suggested it. I would buy the Petrol Blue with no problems and the Royal Blue is quite nice as well. I like your dial change and think that the date wheel should be black for all watches (as you have in the mock ups).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

I think that arrow head hands look much better on the Hawksbill's dial.And yes,the black date disc would be much better.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> I agree, not sure the orange works (I was the one who suggested it. I would buy the Petrol Blue with no problems and the Royal Blue is quite nice as well. I like your dial change and think that the date wheel should be black for all watches (as you have in the mock ups).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also like the changes I did but to honest I don't think it adds anything to the already clean design just that it gives a difference flavour. Being a Seiko movement I know you can get it with a black date wheel and I'm of the opinion the date should only be barely visible or in other words blend into the background unless it's your intent to make a feature of it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> I think that arrow head hands look much better on the Hawksbill's dial.And yes,the black date disc would be much better.


You are probably right, I just liked them too and thought what the heck and did a mockup to see.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Like the 5 segment markers, kind of comletes that dial.



Luminated said:


> Since it's a bank holiday here and things at work are slack I decided to do a few colours just for fun and as I can't resist I ever so slightly tweaked the dial. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Like the 5 segment markers, kind of comletes that dial.


Thanks for your kind words though after seeing the finished article in these photos from Nadim I reckon either look class.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I couldn't resist doing a mockup of the SeaTurtle with the Hawksbill's hands.


Steel version with those hands and please with a white date wheel for the aesthetics of the dial.
Thanks you. ;-)


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried making the watch destro? I can not find any real photo of the removent to check dial feet position. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



ttsugar said:


> Has anyone tried making the watch destro? I can not find any real photo of the removent to check dial feet position. Thanks!


It wouldn't be hard, but the dial feet won't line up, you'd have to remove the dial feet off the dial and use sticky dial dots to attach the dial back to the movement holder. 180 degrees rotated around to flip it to a lefty/destro...then replace the hands...plus I doubt the date will line up perfect (it might if you're lucky)...a no date dial obviously wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Let's try and keep the Sea Turtle discussion in the other thread that was started yesterday. This thread is already such a whale 



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> It wouldn't be hard, but the dial feet won't line up, you'd have to remove the dial feet off the dial and use sticky dial dots to attach the dial back to the movement holder. 180 degrees rotated around to flip it to a lefty/destro...then replace the hands...plus I doubt the date will line up perfect (it might if you're lucky)...a no date dial obviously wouldn't be a problem.


Exactly. The dial feet are asymmetrical on the 9015 so it can't just be reversed unfortunately. I don't think it'd be very hard to align the date window though.

For the bezel play, we're working on the final solution right now with the manufacturer. I've received the latest engineering drawings and it looks like a really good solution. I think you guys will like it.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Nadim for the update!  looking forward to the bezel fix  will wait for the official sea turtle thread as well!


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Replacing with either fat (2.5mm) springbars or the hi-specced 1.78mm springbars is something I do regardless of the make and have done since I became a serious collector. Also worth mentioning is that the rubber strap has almost full length tubes which makes removing the strap a bit of a pain so I've ordered up some 22mm tubes to allow a bit of movement whilst still offering the same support of the strap.


I was playing football and had my watched ripped off. In the process I lost a springbar, can someone tell me what exact size I'm looking for as far as a replacement?

thanks so much


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

A.Priori said:


> I was playing football and had my watched ripped off. In the process I lost a springbar, can someone tell me what exact size I'm looking for as far as a replacement?
> 
> thanks so much


I fitted these:

New 4PC 24mm Stainless Fat Spring Bars Fit SEIKO PROSPEX ZULU Band Strap | eBay


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A.Priori said:


> I was playing football and had my watched ripped off. In the process I lost a springbar, can someone tell me what exact size I'm looking for as far as a replacement?
> 
> thanks so much


There are 24mm and here's are the different types on eBay.

4 x Stainless Steel Watch Strap Spring Bar Pins 6 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 - 40mm | eBay

Spring Bar Watch Watch Pins Telescopic Pins Watch Spring Bars 1 Pair (Ø) 1,78mm | eBay


----------



## A.Priori (Jan 22, 2013)

Luminated and Lummox, thanks for the replies!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Makara said:


> For the bezel play, we're working on the final solution right now with the manufacturer. I've received the latest engineering drawings and it looks like a really good solution. I think you guys will like it.


Thank you Nadim. I love my Octopus with the exception of the bezel play. If you can get us a fix for it I would really appreciate it.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Anyone hear anything about straps shipping? I'm still short two.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Straps are shipped in padded envelope by regular mail so they take a little more time to arrive than the watches did. I still have a few more to ship this week. If you still haven't received them in 2-3 weeks, let me know and I'll re-send.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

While waiting for the Sea Turtle pre-order - Octopus SS on vintage US-military rubber strap (+ strap keeper in leather)


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm now part of the club. 

These just arrived and I haven't had a chance to go through them yet, as soon as I do I will come back and check in.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eatDV (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that a bit of PVD action? LOVE IT!!!(hopefully my eyes aren't deceiving me)


Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Please tell us more about the all black model! That looks awesome.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

eatDV said:


> Is that a bit of PVD action? LOVE IT!!!(hopefully my eyes aren't deceiving me)
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk





CMA22inc said:


> Please tell us more about the all black model! That looks awesome.


Ok, I don't even know where to start... this is in my opinion the most bad ass watch I own... if I got robbed I would give up the other 3 and die for this one... when I opened up the box MY panties dropped... I just redid my burial arrangements and requested to be buried in this watch instead of my Omega... I just agreed to have another child with my wife so I can trade it for another octopus just like this.

I had made arrangements to have a SS/Black DLC'd, I new it would look cool, but I am absolutely blown away by how awesome it came out. This case looks great in other finishes, but the DLC gives it a very cool SR71 Blackbird vibe / covert feel since it isn't very reflective and at certain angles or in certain lighting conditions different parts of it somewhat disappear. If you notice, the hands are outlined Black also, it works great, and is the most legible of the 4. I don't have a camera, but I will try to get some better pics that do it justice.

As much as I would like to be unique, I really hope that enough people see it and like it so maybe Nadim will do a limited edition run so others can get one like it, it would raise the price a bit, but it would be worth every cent for those who want one.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a few more, sorry its so dirty... I've been wearing it since it came in and the box, paper and packing materials are all over me.  None of that stuff is visible to the naked eye when I am wearing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Shock is the only word I can think of, this thing is stunning... seriously. Do you remember when we were toying around with the different dial designs for the Octopus and later on the SeaTurtle I did a PVD version which at the time I thought would look badass but this is incredible.

Nadim make it happen.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It does look awesome! Now if you were to coat a bronze case with DLC and the inevitable wear on the sharp edges shows up bronze.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Shock is the only word I can think of, this thing is stunning... seriously. Do you remember when we were toying around with the different dial designs for the Octopus and later on the SeaTurtle I did a PVD version which at the time I thought would look badass but this is incredible.
> 
> Nadim make it happen.


I am trying to talk him into doing a limited edition run somewhere down the line, it wouldn't hurt it there was a little coaxing from the crowd. While I think it would be cool to be one of only a few to have one, it's just to cool not to want others here to have the opportunity to have one also. I just hope that in time I can get some pictures that show how really cool this piece is.



dpage said:


> It does look awesome! Now if you were to coat a bronze case with DLC and the inevitable wear on the sharp edges shows up bronze.


I was thinking the same thing! that would be sweet, or maybe even leaving just the bezel and crown in bronze for contrast? Luminated, maybe a mock up of this is possible?


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

core attitude said:


>


Your black DLC Octopus looks great! It reminds me of the F-117 Nighthawk and the black coating is very fitting for this case design. Very stealth.











dpage said:


> It does look awesome! Now if you were to coat a bronze case with DLC and the inevitable wear on the sharp edges shows up bronze.


+1 . Maybe Nadim will give us a special black DLC over bronze option for the Makara Octopus II. Can't wait. I missed out of the first edition Octopus, but I will be ready for the second coming.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Core attitude sports unique all black
Octopussy is the leader of the pack
007 feature releases ink from sack
turns silver to night stealth mode ala hack.

Actually I just meant to say Cooooooool Watch!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquaaiea said:


> Core attitude sports unique all black
> Octopussy is the leader of the pack
> 007 feature releases ink from sack
> turns silver to night stealth mode ala hack.
> ...


Thanks! I'm super happy with it myself.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Busy at work at the mo but quickly switched the Hawksbill case to PVD and left the bezel bronze, looks mint if I do say so myself and might be a possible option in the future I'm sure.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I'll add my voice to the masses asking for a LE DLC Octopus. Maybe with different hands? The sword hands don't quite work with that gorgeous DLC.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Busy at work at the mo but quickly switched the Hawksbill case to PVD and left the bezel bronze, looks mint if I do say so myself and might be a possible option in the future I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 1629478


I think that looks mint...maybe when you get a chance you could add a bronze crown for comparison? Either way it sure would have a cool look once it starts to develop some patina.

Thanks for the mock up, I always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## hungrydrunk (Sep 12, 2014)

any word on the octopus bezel fix? I know Nadim said he had a solution. I would love if it was a new full bronze bezel to replace the old one. (i wouldn't mind paying extra for this option)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I think that looks mint...maybe when you get a chance you could add a bronze crown for comparison? Either way it sure would have a cool look once it starts to develop some patina.
> 
> Thanks for the mock up, I always enjoy seeing your work.


Sorry mate I've been busy working on another watch project but I'll try and change the crown to bronze on Sunday as I'm into work on the morning.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Sorry mate I've been busy working on another watch project but I'll try and change the crown to bronze on Sunday as I'm into work on the morning.


No worries, I'm busy too, it will just be interesting to see how it looks when you get a chance, no rush what so ever.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ha! Yeah, that DLC is sooo badass! When I received it I couldn't take my eyes off of it, and I didn't want to ship it away. I'll definitely have to make a small LE run.

So many watches to make, so little time!

BTW, thanks for the pics, Pete!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

That is so awesome to hear Nadim, I'm stoked others here will get a chance to have a DLC Makara also. Having held it yourself I think you can attest that pictures don't do justice to how awesome it is in person, but I will keep posting them anyways. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

May I said as a request to Nadim, if you do offer a limited run of PVD Octopus please change something from the one 'core attitude' has as it's only fair his should be unique.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> May I said as a request to Nadim, if you do offer a limited run of PVD Octopus please change something from the one 'core attitude' has as it's only fair his should be unique.


While I appreciate the gesture, I have no problem with replications of the one I own. The most successful thing for me would be if those who want one, got exactly what they want, and if that is a watch that looks exactly like mine, and it works for Nadim, then it works for me. I see no reason to be selfish with such a killer piece, I rather celebrate it with others who own one.

If designs are going to be played with, I do think that the Octopus might look cool with everything the same as mine but the Hawksbill indicies at 1 - 11. It might be worth a look when Nadim decides to move forward with the LE.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Luminated said:


> May I said as a request to Nadim, if you do offer a limited run of PVD Octopus please change something from the one 'core attitude' has as it's only fair his should be unique.


Make the seconds hand blue!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

To be honest and straightforward, I didn't order a sea turtle / hawksbill as I already have a bronze Octopus. I feel (just my own opinio) that they will compete for wrist time and I will have a "redundant" watch. 
I will pre order though for a friend (and his opinion, on dial color, etc is what I used when voting was done prior o Nadim producing both teal and maroon for the dials). 
BUT, if there's an LE hawksbill like the mock-up/photoshop render of Luminated will push thru (with bronze crown as what core attitude suggested), then I will order one!!!!! :-!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm still hoping for something in 40-42 in a similar dive style from Nadim. No more 44s for me atm, but a DLC Stealth Octopus could be a serious consideration and I don't like DLC, generally! Blue hands would look killer! 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Busy at work at the mo but quickly switched the Hawksbill case to PVD and left the bezel bronze, looks mint if I do say so myself and might be a possible option in the future I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 1629478


I'd run the bronze as the case as well and then black pvd over top the case and do hand wear on the edges so the bronze peeks through. As shown I would do 18k gold on the bezel and that solid black case.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Pvd bronze would be fairly unique if i'm not mistaken 
I for one wouldn't be as careful with a pvd watch knowing it would just be simply steel showing through 'if' i do scratch it or when it eventually wears through 

Chris


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok,... now that I've almost recovered from seeing the DLC Octopus (OMG is that amazing - genius idea core attitude), I wanted to send a shout out to Nadim about his customer service. 
I had a small issue with the crown on my bronze/brownOctopus so after trading a couple of Emails I mailed my watch off to him in Montreal.
I received my watch back from Nadim today after only a couple of weeks (pretty darned fast shipping and repair time), along with a very nice strap and Makara bronze buckle.
Thanks Nadim for backing your product so well, it's re-assuring to see that quality after the sale is as important to you as it is to your customers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Let's set the pulses a racing with this beautie.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I used a laser engraver to add the new Makara logo to the box that my Octopus diver came in;


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought I'd share this render on how an Octopus Mk2 might look with a matching coloured sapphire bezel. This one was quickly done so apologizes for the roughness of the rendering.









It's just a low res image from a fellow member who posted their wrist shot on the forum but it does give an idea as to how such an addition could look.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Too much blue for men. The ladies love excess color😁


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Good job as always Luminated! 
PVD hawksbill first for me!!! :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Btw, any word on the bezel fix?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I was wondering that myself...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Me too...


Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally got a small update regarding the bezel fix. The factory just finished what should be the final prototype for the new bezel construction. They say it is *MUCH* better than the current bezel. They'll send it over soon so I can test it myself. If everything's fine, we'll go to production immediately so we can get this done ASAP.

Here's a picture of the prototype in brass. Nothing much to see in terms of the actual bezel construction, but it looks pretty cool in brass! Hm... maybe we'll have a run in brass...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Nadim!


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Brass is fine - if you cover it with a matt black PVD coating


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Brass is far more acceptable now than previously before and now that some of the guys have experimented with different substances and getting decent patina results I would now consider one myself.


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

Good news on the bezel, mine just suicided itself today


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeow Jen Hwa said:


> Good news on the bezel, mine just suicided itself today


"Suicided itself"? Judging by the trauma at 30 and 50 looks like you helped it along bud... good luck with that.


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

No scratches on the body dude, the bezel popped off hit the ground and bounced.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> "Suicided itself"? Judging by the trauma at 30 and 50 looks like you helped it along bud... good luck with that.


Now that model looks something in between makara octopus and sea turtle.


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Nadim, dropped you an email at [email protected] but din got any response. It is about the blue bronze being sent back. Thanks.

~~~Delivered personally by the minions~~~


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim, are we going to get the new bezel or will we have to send the watch back for bezel replacement?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, I received the new case with the revised bezel mechanism. The new bezel makes a world of a difference. There's minimal play, maybe 1/5th of a second. And it feels much more solid. It is a little rough but I think this can be improved during production. We just need to tweak the angle of the notches that make the actual 'clicks'. Overall, I'm happy with this new bezel.

So, we'll go ahead with production. And I'll make a proper announcement in the near future. You'll have the choice to swap the case yourself, or to send the watch back to me so that I can do it.


----------



## tielec (Sep 26, 2014)

Nadim can I take the opportunity to commend you on following up on the bezel fix.

With a tighter bezel the watch will be the best value bronze diver on the market by miles.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tielec said:


> Nadim can I take the opportunity to commend you on following up on the bezel fix.
> 
> With a tighter bezel the watch will be the best value bronze diver on the market by miles.


I'd go further and say it's the best value bronzo of all time, well that is until it's replacement arrives.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Have we had confirmation yet as to whether there will be a charge for the bevel fix?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Have we had confirmation yet as to whether there will be a charge for the bevel fix?


I've asked a local repair guy to hear how much he would charge because it might not be much dearer than the cost of shipping with insurance stateside.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I meant whether there would be a cost associated with the replacement parts to fix the defective bezel design. I appreciate that postage and actual fitting might attract a charge, but I'm hoping that the parts themselves won't be charged for. I too have a local jeweler / watchmaker who I believe would swap the case over cheaper than the cost of insured return postage x2.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Really pleased to hear this, Nadim. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Really pleased to hear this, Nadim.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here! Thanks for the heads up! :-!
Bezel, insert, dial, and hands replacement for me


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> Same here! Thanks for the heads up! :-!
> Bezel, insert, dial, and hands replacement for me


Same here


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello fellow Octopus owners,

Is anyone else still waiting for the extra starps that were not delivered with the watch? I'm still waiting...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Why do people think they are getting _Bezel, insert, dial, and hands replacement?

_


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Ok, I received the new case with the revised bezel mechanism. The new bezel makes a world of a difference. There's minimal play, maybe 1/5th of a second. And it feels much more solid. It is a little rough but I think this can be improved during production. We just need to tweak the angle of the notches that make the actual 'clicks'. Overall, I'm happy with this new bezel.
> 
> So, we'll go ahead with production. And I'll make a proper announcement in the near future. You'll have the choice to swap the case yourself, or to send the watch back to me so that I can do it.


Thanks Nadim, this is excellent news. I have a SS and the bezel play is bearable but my OCD would love to get this replaced and fixed.
Looking forward to more details on how to get it replaced.

Thanks again, customer service at it's best!


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

dpage said:


> Why do people think they are getting _Bezel, insert, dial, and hands replacement?
> 
> _


There were only a couple of us who had lume issues, the replacement is for the inlay, dial, hands and bezel spring, not the bezel itself.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can the bronze be re-used, if so then maybe it's best to return them to Nadim so he can re-used the old cases and turn them into another gem of a watch.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Nadim,

I just got a second hand Octopus and am wondering how this is going to work, the bezel play is significant and I'd love to have it fixed.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Juant said:


> Hello fellow Octopus owners,
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for the extra starps that were not delivered with the watch? I'm still waiting...


Hey, I haven't received the other 2 straps as well. I emailed Nadim but haven't heard back yet. I was hoping to sell my octopus so I was going to wait until they showed up...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Anonimo79 said:


> There were only a couple of us who had lume issues, the replacement is for the inlay, dial, hands and bezel spring, not the bezel itself.


+2
Did an experiment with the octopus, monster, and orient sat diver to show the lumes...might as well have Nadim send em all together as soon as there's a bezel fix...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The extra straps were sent a while ago (without tracking since it's just a small padded envelope). I got a couple of guys who emailed me saying they didn't receive them. If you didn't get them yet, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll open a claim with Canada Post and send the straps again.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Deyn Man said:


> +2
> Did an experiment with the octopus, monster, and orient sat diver to show the lumes...might as well have Nadim send em all together as soon as there's a bezel fix...


That's what I'm waiting for so i can have it all fixed at the same, I don't want to mess with the watch myself other than forcing a patina


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Nadim said:


> The extra straps were sent a while ago (without tracking since it's just a small padded envelope). I got a couple of guys who emailed me saying they didn't receive them. If you didn't get them yet, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll open a claim with Canada Post and send the straps again.


I received a leather strap and a rubber strap with the watch in one of the earlier shipments. Was there a third strap as well?


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Anonimo79 said:


> There were only a couple of us who had lume issues, the replacement is for the inlay, dial, hands and bezel spring, not the bezel itself.


FWIW the lume on mine is pretty poor - I reckon it's probably right in between my Vostok Amphibia and my Orient Mako (if the Amhpibia is almost no lume, and the Mako is average). It isn't even half as bright or as long lasting as a Seiko Monster, the lume fades completely in under an hour.

BUT, since I don't tend to find myself peering at my watch in pitch black very often, it's not a big deal for me. This isn't a $1,000 watch so can't expect every aspect of it to be perfect. Would love to get the bezel sorted though...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've nothing but praise for the quality and duration of the lumes on my Octopus, it might be not quite as bright as my Monster but it close and definitely lasts all night long.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Lume on mine is great, definitely up there with some of my best. 

As an aside, managed to take off all the patina by dunking in a glass of coke for a couple of hours. 

Mine had some serious sea water forced patina, all sorts of green and brown, and it is nice and shiny again


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Luminated said:


> I've nothing but praise for the quality and duration of the lumes on my Octopus, it might be not quite as bright as my Monster but it close and definitely lasts all night long.


Yes Luminated, I've seen pics of your lume and must say it seems to be great, however mine is a far cry from that. I do love my Makara which I do find to have great overall quality and it is the watch that gets most wrist time in my collection which includes, Anonimo Polluce bronze, Seiko Landmaster SBDB005 and Lum-Tec M26. The only issues I have is with the lume and the bezel play so why not fix the lume at the same time as the bezel when you know that this will take away from the overall experience? That's just my honest opinion.

P.s. Just to be clear, what I meant was that if I was still going to fix the bezel play, I contacted Nadim regarding the lume issue and he immediately offered to send me replacement for hands, dial and bezel insert or if I wanted I could send the watch to him so he could replace it. I think that I will choose the later when the bezel fix is ready. I must say that Nadims service thus far has been superb!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Just bumping the thread to see if anyone has heard anything about the bezel fix?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

The bezel fix is in production right now. It'll be ready in early 2015. I'll send an email to all Octopus owners in January with all the details. Sorry for the wait guys, but I think you'll all be very happy with the upgrade


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nadim! Looking forward to rocking the new bezel as well as the matching lumed hands, dial, and insert! :-!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Thought I'd write an update on my bronze / green Makara.

To summarize, I know it's not the greatest watch since the Submariner, but it's become the watch I wear the most. Why? Because the bronze case soaks up bumps and doesn't care, the watch is remarkably comfortable to wear, and I really like the 9015 miyota movement.

Sure, there's are fair amount of play in the bezel, but seriously, it doesn't take away from the functionality at all and it never jams.

Nice watch Nadim,


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Saturday experiment...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



Will_f said:


> Thought I'd write an update on my bronze / green Makara.
> 
> To summarize, I know it's not the greatest watch since the Submariner, but it's become the watch I wear the most. Why? Because the bronze case soaks up bumps and doesn't care, the watch is remarkably comfortable to wear, and I really like the 9015 miyota movement.
> 
> ...


Great write up and a great watch, I concur with your opinion it is by far my most comfortable watch and it's the one which gets the most wrist time despite a Rolex, TAG and Breitling sitting in my drawer. After the SeaTurtle I'm dying to see what Nadim has in store for us, the only thing I do know is it will be continue with the bronze look and the angular shape.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Any updates on the bezel fix? Can't wait to have it installed together with the other parts!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also have the green/bronze which has become my favorite watch and I have a lot of other watches. Nadim hit a home run with this one.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Will_f said:


> Thought I'd write an update on my bronze / green Makara.
> 
> To summarize, I know it's not the greatest watch since the Submariner, but it's become the watch I wear the most. Why? Because the bronze case soaks up bumps and doesn't care, the watch is remarkably comfortable to wear, and I really like the 9015 miyota movement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write up! I'm glad to hear you like it, and I feel exactly the same about it. I know it's not a watch for everyone, and bumps and scratches just give the bronze case more personality and a unique patina.



Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Saturday experiment...
> 
> View attachment 2575394
> 
> ...


Ha! Nice one. That's a very good match. Would you happen to have pictures of the other combo (the Makara case with the OB dial)?



Deyn Man said:


> Any updates on the bezel fix? Can't wait to have it installed together with the other parts!


It's in production, I should have an update a little later this month.



bambam650 said:


> I also have the green/bronze which has become my favorite watch and I have a lot of other watches. Nadim hit a home run with this one.


Thanks!


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is the other combo 



















Nadim said:


> Thanks for the write up! I'm glad to hear you like it, and I feel exactly the same about it. I know it's not a watch for everyone, and bumps and scratches just give the bronze case more personality and a unique patina.
> 
> Ha! Nice one. That's a very good match. Would you happen to have pictures of the other combo (the Makara case with the OB dial)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Here is the other combo
> 
> View attachment 2635898
> 
> ...


Dont take this the wrong way but I don't think it looks as good in the Octopus case.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree - the Octopus is already put back together again with it´s original dial. Just having some fun 



Luminated said:


> Dont take this the wrong way but I don't thing it looks as good in the Octopus case.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Short review of my Octopus (photo heavy)










Can't remember exactly the date that my Octopus arrived but let's say it's several months ago and it continues to be my go to watch mainly due to its incredible comfort and its bronze case which soaks up bumps and scratches that add to its character something only a bronze watch can do.


















Some might turn their nose up at a pale brown dial but the fact is its remarkable easy on the eye, very eligible and constantly changes colour depending on the light. I also love the sapphire bezel, it's such a unique thing at the price point and fully lumed that when fully charged glow like a touch.










Being bronze the case is ever changing but to my surprise my brother's Octopus looks almost identical to mine yet we achieved these results completely differently as I forced the patina and his the natural way. So despite forcing mine its finish continued to change with its environment so in my opinion it's 1 to LoS and 0 to natural as I got to enjoy its patina months before my brother.

Pre LoS forcing









Right after LoS treatment









Just After buffing









And how it looks now









This was my first experience of the Miyota 9015 and frankly this movement has proved to be first rate, accuracy is well within COSC spec, in fact it's better than any of my ETAs and my Soprod powered watches.

summary:

Nadim came up with a unique looking watch that has more bells and whistles than any watch at this price point deserves and has proved to be one of if not the most comfortable watch in my collection and still one of my favourites, definitely a keeper.

Can't wait to see what future surprise Makaras will pop up but no doubt they'll be as much of a winner as this one has been.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the mini review!!!! Now I can't wait for my lumed bits!!!!!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

I get lume-envy whenever I see Luminated's pics... might post some of my Octopus alongside my Monster for comparison of what mine looks like...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

The lume on mine seems pretty decent, it's just the bezel action that really sucks. I can actually turn it backwards


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

I love luminated's photos.

Mine is the exact same watch (brown dial) with date. Anyway, I got a Tuvalu 50 cent octopus coin and had N80 make this. This is shown on his strap as well. I can't mount it yet on the watch due to L2L until I punch a hole or two....


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

N80 FTW!!!!!! haven't ordered from him yet but very pleased with his lightning fast replies to my queries!!!!!! :-!
looking forward to making a custom strap with him soon!!!!


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Finally punched two holes and mounted. Looks nice. Some photos.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

atwoodt said:


> Finally punched two holes and mounted. Looks nice. Some photos.


Sweeeeeet....... a really lovely looking strap, though not sure I could live with the metal keeper as I even struggle with a floating one.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

atwoodt said:


> Finally punched two holes and mounted. Looks nice. Some photos.


Very unique and Hot for sure, like it!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the write up Luminated! Great pictures too!

atwoodt, that has to be the coolest strap I've seen! wow!


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

I stopped in here to see if there's been anything from Nadim regarding a bezel fix on the Makara Octopus. I've had mine for almost a year and I love the watch. Hopefully we'll hear something soon as Nadim stated he would have some info by the end of January..


----------



## Hong Jia (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Interested to see how the bezel fix i coming along too 

Chris


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Couldn't take it anymore, I had to wear my Octopus today despite my chipped bezel.










Can't wait for the bezel fix to get this fixed too!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Any update on the bezel fix?

Chris


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

atwoodt said:


> Finally punched two holes and mounted. Looks nice. Some photos.


That strap is friggin awesome!! That combo is so on point, I have to look into one of these for sure.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

smatrixt said:


> Couldn't take it anymore, I had to wear my Octopus today despite my chipped bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email Nadim. He has replacement bezel inserts available. I think I mentioned this before, but you can't leave that piece cooped up in a drawer!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Any update on the bezel fix?

Chris


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

Today my Octopus fall from my hands and hit the floor. The bezel chipped in two places! Now I'm depressed. It's any way of getting a bezel replacement?


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

Sad pictures here.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

We will all (hopefully) get a new bezel.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

skeester said:


> Email Nadim. He has replacement bezel inserts available. I think I mentioned this before, but you can't leave that piece cooped up in a drawer!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have, I just decided to wait for the bezel fix instead of sending it in twice. But that was when I thought the fix was coming sooner! It's not too noticeable, and there's not a ton of room in my rotation anyway so no big deal.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

b-):-!


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

smatrixt said:


> I have, I just decided to wait for the bezel fix instead of sending it in twice. But that was when I thought the fix was coming sooner! It's not too noticeable, and there's not a ton of room in my rotation anyway so no big deal.


He will mail you a bezel and you put it on yourself. They are held on pith double sided rate......easy. I broke mine and fixed it myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antrax (Mar 6, 2009)

Haven't received any answers to my email. Don't know if I got the right email address. What is the contact email to get a bezel replacement?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally just caught up with email. Sorry if it took a while to get back to some of you.

If you crack your bezel insert, shoot me an email, I'll send you a replacement. It's quite easy to replace.

As for the bezel fix, I'm actually having entirely new cases made. The new bezel mechanism is completely different from the previous one. The new cases should be ready later this Spring. It will be a free upgrade. It took a while to get it right, but I think it is worth it in the end. It's literally night and day when you compare both.

I'll keep you all posted when they're ready. Don't worry about it!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Nadim said:


> Finally just caught up with email. Sorry if it took a while to get back to some of you.
> 
> If you crack your bezel insert, shoot me an email, I'll send you a replacement. It's quite easy to replace.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the new case! I guess I mis-read the email you had sent me so long ago, I just replied to it for a new insert. Thanks!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that replacing the entire case for the bezel fix is a little drastic; not to mention how much money this must be costing Nadim. I assume that he's talking about a whole new watch case, right? I for one, would prefer that Nadim not have to go to that extreme. I can live with the bezel being a little loose if that's what it takes to fix it. This is still my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that replacing the entire case for the bezel fix is a little drastic; not to mention how much money this must be costing Nadim. I assume that he's talking about a whole new wtach case, right? I for one, would prefer that Nadim not have to go to that extreme. I can live with the bezel being a little loose if that's what it takes to fix it. This is still my favorite watch in my collection.


I agree it's an extreme measure but does show the level of commitment to his customers that he feels this is the best solution....how many other micros would offer such a deal, me thinks not many.

Oh and +1 on being your favorite in your collection as it's mine too, easily the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

He is smart, it is an investment in building a brand known for quality and service.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome Nadim, looking forward to the fix and also my new Turtel!


----------



## poseido (Feb 11, 2015)

well, I just want to present myself as an very proud Octopus BZ/BK Owner; unfortunately when I came across this watches they were al ready sold out, so I had to get it preowned.
I have to say that it's my most (almos everyday) used watch, so Well done Nadim!

greeting from spain!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I love the Octopus but my OCD won't let me wear it. Patiently waiting for the fix! Such a perfect size and case shape!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

^ this +1
Hope the fix is ready soon so I can start wearing it more 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

You guys who aren't wearing theirs because the bezel movement are missing out on what is a cracking watch, out of all of my watches it's had more wrist time since it arrived than all of the others combined.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I had to let mine go. I lost weight and it started to dig into my wrist. I'd buy it again at 42mm in a heartbeat. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I had to let mine go. I lost weight and it started to dig into my wrist. I'd buy it again at 42mm in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


You mightn't have to wait that long then. BTW good to hear from you, it's been a while hope things are good your end.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> You mightn't have to wait that long then.


OMG! I just got an excite on! O________O Tell me more! lol 



> BTW good to hear from you, it's been a while hope things are good your end.


Yeah, good to hear from you, too.  I got adopted by the BSHT (Best Submariner Homage Thread) guys and I've been farting around there ever since.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> OMG! I just got an excite on! O________O Tell me more! lol


I'm sure you'll hear something from Nadim in the coming weeks but they do look v.good in fact perfect for a smaller wrist.



> Yeah, good to hear from you, too.  I got adopted by the BSHT (Best Submariner Homage Thread) guys and I've been farting around there ever since.


I had heard your been *farting* around there, I believe the stink is unbearable. lol


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I got a major complaint here.... who said Sea Turtle strap fits Octopus since base case is the same? Money wasted...   














































And my lume paint under bezel is starting to show bubbles and peeling off


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

My understanding is that we will all get a new case and I suspect it would be a sea turtle case, so the strap will fit it just fine. Mr Lawyer, I am sure, knows everything about it.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought I'd share some photos of my puss with a new Strap Code black leather and canvas strap. It's made for the Bell & Ross BR01 so I had to modify it slightly to fit my watch. The width of the strap at the case was too wide so I ground down the edges on my bench grinder. I think it looks pretty good now. The case also has developed a nice natural patina. BTW, my wrist size is 6.75".


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone successfully remove Octopus bezel without scratching its case? Any tips appreciated, thx!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Just got my replacement bezel insert from Nadim on Friday or Saturda and replaced it last night. Super easy and Nadim even sent some new double stick tape to attach it. Happily wearing it again with a non-cracked bezel insert!

Phone is dead right now so no picture.

<insert bronze/black Octopus w/ black rubber strap on pasty, fat wrist>


----------



## HoraFugit (Oct 21, 2013)

Nadim was gracious enough to send me a replacement bezel insert as well. Did you use a hairdryer to heat up the old one to loosen the adhesive? I'm wondering what the best way to make the swap is, so any tips on replacing the insert are appreciated! I also wonder if I should wait for the future bezel replacement that has been planned for some time now - will that be a whole new bezel (with insert), in which case maybe I should just keep this one as a spare?

Thanks!



smatrixt said:


> Just got my replacement bezel insert from Nadim on Friday or Saturda and replaced it last night. Super easy and Nadim even sent some new double stick tape to attach it. Happily wearing it again with a non-cracked bezel insert!
> 
> Phone is dead right now so no picture.
> 
> <insert bronze/black Octopus w/ black rubber strap on pasty, fat wrist>


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

HoraFugit said:


> Nadim was gracious enough to send me a replacement bezel insert as well. Did you use a hairdryer to heat up the old one to loosen the adhesive? I'm wondering what the best way to make the swap is, so any tips on replacing the insert are appreciated! I also wonder if I should wait for the future bezel replacement that has been planned for some time now - will that be a whole new bezel (with insert), in which case maybe I should just keep this one as a spare?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine had a big enough chip taken out that I was able to jam a pocket knife through it and get under the edge. I then just rotated the knife all the way around and it popped out. Didn't even think about heating it up first, oh well.


----------



## poseido (Feb 11, 2015)

still no news about bezel fix?

thanks


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Whoa! So instead of the bezel fix, Nadim will send us cases and bezels instead?! Wow! 
Lume on mine is ****ty at best and Nadim said he would send me new dial, hands set, and bezel insert. I decided to wait for the bezel fix. 
But now, he will be sending new cases as well?! 
Hope to get updates soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Nadim, just wondering if there was any update on what we will actually be receiving for our Octopus fix, seems to be a lot of speculation but no confirmation, and also any news on a time line as we've been in possession of our Octopi for some time now.
Many thanks mate

Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, so here's an update regarding the bezel fix. 

First, a quick recap: since we shipped the Octopus with the less-than-perfect bezel, we tried to find the easiest and quickest-to-produce fix possible and went through many iterations from a simple replacement bezel spring to a complete new bezel. Unfortunately, the results were not good enough to warrant all the trouble. 

So, I decided to re-engineer the bezel mechanism from the ground up. We prototyped the new case, and I was very happy with the new bezel action. We went straight to production, making new replacement cases for everyone. While we were starting production, I got a couple of emails from customers who had cracked their bezel inserts either by accidentally dropping their watch on the floor, or by banging it on a hard surface. 

This got me worried that it would happen to more customers over time, so I decided to take another look at the bezel design and put production on hold. 

I figured out a way to make the bezel much stronger. And I also re-engineered it to make it easy to remove (and to swap it with another bezel - hint hint!) 

This final bezel is currently in prototyping and should be ready for a final test pretty soon. We'll then go straight to production. 

So, here's how it's going to work:

All current Octopus owners will be offered a free replacement case (just the case+bezel assembly - all other components will be swapped from the old case). 

You'll have 2 options:

1. You send me your watch. I take care of the swap and send you back your watch with the new case.

2. I send you the replacement case, you or your favorite watchmaker takes care of the swap. The swap is very straightforward: unscrew the caseback, release the crown, take the movement+dial assembly and put it in the new case, insert the crown, screw down the caseback, done. When you're done, you send me the old case back. 

As for a timeline, everything should be ready at some point later in the summer, or early in the fall at the latest. 

If there are any other issues with your watch, I'm happy to take care of them at the same time. 

I might produce a small batch of Octopus at the same time, since there has been interest since they were sold out a long time ago. Probably with other dial colors, though. If you're interested, let me know so I can make sure I make enough of them. 

I'll most probably be producing a small quantity of extra bezels at the same time: color-matching sapphire bezels, and solid metal bezels. Again, if you're interested, let me know. It's always hard to gauge how many to make!

I hope this answers all the questions regarding the long awaited bezel fix!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nadim
I am glad this is going to happen soon. Will the new case also include an already installed crystal?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## hungrydrunk (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks Nadim, i emailed you regarding my bezel insert cracking on my Octopus Bronze. I will gladly send you my watch when the time comes and i would really like the option of a bronze bezel or just replace my cracked insert. Whatever the case, i look forward to some updates.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice, new octopus run! 

This isn't going to be good for my attempt to downsize collection!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Ok, so here's an update regarding the bezel fix.
> 
> First, a quick recap: since we shipped the Octopus with the less-than-perfect bezel, we tried to find the easiest and quickest-to-produce fix possible and went through many iterations from a simple replacement bezel spring to a complete new bezel. Unfortunately, the results were not good enough to warrant all the trouble.
> 
> ...


Hey Nadim,

Thank you for the good news.

Option 1 doesnt appeal to me since im across the globe.

I would prefer option 2 off course. Maybe u can finalize the extra bezel, so we can have it order and so you can mail them together.

Ps: i assume the changing bezel will be something like the proposed Helberg 10?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nadim said:


> Ok, so here's an update regarding the bezel fix.
> 
> First, a quick recap: since we shipped the Octopus with the less-than-perfect bezel, we tried to find the easiest and quickest-to-produce fix possible and went through many iterations from a simple replacement bezel spring to a complete new bezel. Unfortunately, the results were not good enough to warrant all the trouble.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nadim!
Will be standing by for follow up info. :-! !


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Nadim, you have done mich much beyond SUPER. 

May I suggest you take a refundable deposit upon the return of the old case, just to protect the business.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Nadim, as i am also several thousand miles from you i'll take the case option and get it change here, i think i'll go with the all bronze bezel too 

Fantastic 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Thanks Nadim, as i am also several thousand miles from you i'll take the case option and get it change here, i think i'll go with the all bronze bezel too
> 
> Fantastic
> 
> Chris


If any were doubting Nadim's business ethics or commitment to customer service I think those fears have just vanished, not only that but I love the way he concerns of possible sapphire damage in the bezel has lead to a re-engineering to make it stronger all signs he is committed to producing a quality product and then to make it easier to swap out to future bezel options..... nice one mate. *BIG THUMBS UP*

I'm looking forward to these good options along with the second run, the different colours on the dial along with matching bezels and solid bezels too though like you Chris I'm a sucker for the solid bronze bezel but at the same time having one with a matching colour one is very appealing at it will give the watch a completely different look not and only that possibly different strap combinations too.

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Nadim,

Awesome update. I am a second hand owner, I hope this offer will extend to someone like me as well. I'm willing to send it in!


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update Nadim. Still one of my favorites for daily wear.

I like the idea of a solid bronze bezel, so I vote for that. I love my current color (brown) but would consider another without date....


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

The solid bezel sounds cool. Would definitely have to see pictures (or render) to decide for sure, but it definitely has potential!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> The solid bezel sounds cool. Would definitely have to see pictures (or render) to decide for sure, but it definitely has potential!


I'd gladly do the render if Nadim gives me the details, in fact I could go one further and photoshop it on to my Octopus on a wrist shot.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nadim said:


> I might produce a small batch of Octopus at the same time, since there has been interest since they were sold out a long time ago. Probably with other dial colors, though. If you're interested, let me know so I can make sure I make enough of them.
> 
> I'll most probably be producing a small quantity of extra bezels at the same time: color-matching sapphire bezels, and solid metal bezels. Again, if you're interested, let me know. It's always hard to gauge how many to make!
> 
> I hope this answers all the questions regarding the long awaited bezel fix!


Now you have piqued my interest. Depending on prices and new colors, I might be in on this new batch of Octopi. Was disappointed when I missed the pre-order the first time around.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

I am SO excited for this! This is how you get repeat customers! Looking forward to the fix AND the next model 

Other dial colors do interest me, as does a solid bezel!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm basing my render on everything remaining the same in the bezel design from that of the original.










And to get your juices REALLY flowing here's a render of a maroon dialed Octopus with matching coloured bezel and fitted rubber strap.


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm basing my render on everything remaining the same in the bezel design from that of the original.


Solid Bronze bezel looks killer, that would be very nice indeed!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Like the solid bezel but it makes the dial look sooo small!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^^ this, is the proportions exactly the same as the original? it really makes the dial look small.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Like the solid bezel but it makes the dial look sooo small!





AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^^ this, is the proportions exactly the same as the original? it really makes the dial look small.


Guys if you both have the current one you will know that it will still look grand on a solid bezel and the face isn't as small as it appears in this render.

Maybe if I photoshopped a solid bezel on a real life photo on an Octopus things might appear different.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Very quickly knocked this up and I know it's nowhere near perfect but I think it shows that the solid bezel doesn't make the dial small look and actually looks rather well.


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Very quickly knocked this up and I know it's nowhere near perfect but I think it shows that the solid bezel doesn't make the dial small look and actually looks rather well.


+1


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Definitely better in the "real life" shot. The straight on render with the contrast of the black dial just makes it look tiny.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The solid bezel looks cool, but I'm not sure if I will pick it over a lumed sapphire one....................hm.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome Nadim, solid bezel sounds great. hmmm decisions decisions...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> The solid bezel looks cool, but I'm not sure if I will pick it over a lumed sapphire one....................hm.


Nadim says the new case makes bezel changing a doodle so maybe getting a solid and coloured bezel is the way to go, best of both worlds and the cheapest way to effectively have two watches in one.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

nice, now we need some photoshop patina...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder what the pricing will be, I'm still on the fence about getting a Brass SD, maybe I will hold out and wait for this.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

atwoodt said:


> nice, now we need some photoshop patina...


I will get round to it but at the moment it will have to wait.



AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder what the pricing will be, I'm still on the fence about getting a Brass SD, maybe I will hold out and wait for this.


Not only price but what colour options will be offered with the second run.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nadim! 
While you're fixing the new case/bezel thingy, I might as well find the best way to send you back the old case (as I live in the Philippines). 
Looking forward to more updates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Deyn Man said:


> Thanks for the update Nadim!
> While you're fixing the new case/bezel thingy, I might as well find the best way to send you back the old case (as I live in the Philippines).
> Looking forward to more updates!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Deyn Man, I to am in the Philippines, maybe we can send the cases back together, thats saving on logistics at least.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

WOW! This is a huge solution to a small problem, I hope that your manufacturing partner (who's entirely to blame here) is going to work with you on this. |>
I haven't been on the forum much lately and was very surprised to see this. 
Been busy working on a project of my own, The Vesta Titan will be available on Kickstarter any day now.
It is a solid titanium military style watch with a sapphire crystal and a Miyota 9015 caliber. Stay tuned for the launch.


----------



## tielec (Sep 26, 2014)

Any further news on the bezels?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

dpage said:


> Nadim
> I am glad this is going to happen soon. Will the new case also include an already installed crystal?
> Thanks
> Dan


I think it's time for an update to the bezel fix that was supposed to happen 7 months ago, it has been nearly 3 months since the last one and my question has yet to be answered. I bought 4 of these watches and feel left out on a limb right about now!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

sakura said:


> Hi Deyn Man, I to am in the Philippines, maybe we can send the cases back together, thats saving on logistics at least.


Sure! Send me a PM and let's hook up on logistics. 
I'm also at the Philippine Watch Club (same username). 
Btw, how did you get yours? I had to use Johnny Air Cargo. Maybe we could hook up too for the shipping to the Philippines?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

Still no news on the bezel fix?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Juant said:


> Still no news on the bezel fix?


Yes, we are all waiting. It will come, it will come....


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Yes, we are all waiting. It will come, it will come....


Would like to hear an update on this?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpage said:


> Would like to hear an update on this?


Indeed I would!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's not stopping me enjoying mine.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

still waiting for the bezel fix update too.... as mentioned in previous posts (buried in this thread), i have a lume issue too on the bezel and on the hands and indices. and instead of opting for nadim to send me a new set (hands, bezel insert, dial), i decided to just wait for the bezel fix (ie. swap case).... but it has been too long and have not enjoyed my makara as much as i've wanted to.... :-(


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Think we definitely need an update now, even if it'll just be say it's going to be longer, any contact from Nadim will be appreciated at this point.

Chris


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

My last correspondence with Nadim was a couple of months ago. Then he mentioned the bezel fix will be available only later this year in the Fall. Hopes this helps.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Et209 said:


> My last correspondence with Nadim was a couple of months ago. Then he mentioned the bezel fix will be available only later this year in the Fall. Hopes this helps.


Well it's now Fall!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Just a personal opinion. I like Makara and Nadim is a great person.



However, Makara is basically an internet based brand and people relying on communication over the internet. This is also how he build up his reputation.



His last post is 4 months ago and has been a total blank since. Because he said there is a solution so people are waiting for updates.



Is it really that hard to just drop a few words?? Or it is because there is no progress so he does not know what to say?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I for one would prefer an update even if it simply says things are in hand and ongoing especially to total silence.
I have no doubt Nadim will get this sorted he does seem to be a good guy, but unfortunately silence does unnerve folk.

Chris


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Lets keep in mind this is a very small company (basically a 1-man show). He is expanding rapidly and has new projects that are currently or will soon generate revenue to fuel continued growth. This fix is actually a loss for Nadim. While it is important for the brand's reputation(marginally important as a few complaints on a 374 page thread are basically never going to see the light of day), selling 1000 of his newer watches must be a primary focus to enable hiring new employees (potentially to handle customer service), and to fund the fix you are waiting for. 

I have personally received communications from Nadim on a new order so I know he is around and is attending to that new business. 

In summary patience and an understanding of context is important as you are all getting a free upgrade to a watch that is still quite functional.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree^ 
But i think the main issue here is the silence. Just some contact from Nadim will cure the restless here 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've complete faith the fix is coming though it's also understanding to be unnerved by the lack of communication. I agree trying to expand three brands and handle everything that comes with that would result in spreading yourself pretty thin, I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It doesn't take much time to post an update on a regular basis to his original customers. He is on the site regularly!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Personally I dont think there will ever be a replacement case, it doesnt make economical sense. 

Although it is Nadim who suggested the replacement case solution, A more sensible solution is to give a discount code to Octopus owner for next purchase.

Im an owner myself, to be frank I dont like how the bezel works. But ya, thats how it works. I just hope Nadim can finally close the case here and move on to the next project.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I sorta feel the same as much as I want to support nadim. I mean look at all the hype or buzz he is doing with helgray. just seems like this shows the bad side of him.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> Personally I dont think there will ever be a replacement case, it doesnt make economical sense.
> 
> Although it is Nadim who suggested the replacement case solution, A more sensible solution is to give a discount code to Octopus owner for next purchase.
> 
> Im an owner myself, to be frank I dont like how the bezel works. But ya, thats how it works. I just hope Nadim can finally close the case here and move on to the next project.


I agree for the most part the bezel action has little overall effect on the day to day wearing of the watch so to actually suggest replacing the case and bezel as the only solution does on the surface appear extreme but clearly Nadim feels strongly enough to think that is the right way forward.



AVS_Racing said:


> I sorta feel the same as much as I want to support nadim. I mean look at all the hype or buzz he is doing with helgray. just seems like this shows the bad side of him.


I've always been a strong defender of Nadim and continue to be, I had contact with Nad very recently regarding the Hornet's Kickstarter launch and he mentioned the very soon Octopus case fix so it *is* top of his agenda and before any release of a future Makara this will take place first.

I sincerely hope along with the fix he introduces a mk2 version of the Octopus as it was a popular watch and too limited first time round, who knows we might see a whole new range of colours etc.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to see a slightly smaller Octopus, while i have the wrists(7.75in) to easily wear the original, i do think a smaller version would wear easier and a tad lighter.

Chris


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, if Mr Lawyer said the fix will be delivered - we should all have faith


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Excuse the ignorance 
All these makara threads that keep popping up to the top there seems to be a lot of complaints about the owner not updating on the threads including this one on a fix 

does he have a Facebook page? Does he not update on there also? Is the watch covered by any PayPal protection? Does he reply to emails?

Also just a thought maybe if the threads where not continually bumped he might feel he needs to update alittle more to keep his products in the limelight


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

"I've always been a strong defender of Nadim and continue to be, I had contact with Nad very recently regarding the Hornet's Kickstarter launch and he mentioned the very soon Octopus case fix so it *is top of his agenda and before any release of a future Makara this will take place first.

I sincerely hope along with the fix he introduces a mk2 version of the Octopus as it was a popular watch and too limited first time round, who knows we might see a whole new range of colours etc."

Luminated
I hope you are right, up until now I don't think the "Fix" has been a priority for Makara. Maybe going forward it will be, the issue has been discussed now for over a year now.*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^It might appear that little has been done over the last year but the problem is none of us know the discussions that may have been going on behind the scenes between Nadim and the manufacturer.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Email just received from Nadim;

Hey,

As you probably know, I've been working hard on finding a way to fix the subpar bezel mechanism on the Octopus. Together with my manufacturing partner, we went through several ideas and iterations, from a simple spring replacement, to a new bezel, to an entirely newly-engineered case.

After several months of work, we prototyped a case with a new bezel mechanism that worked great. Although a very costly and complicated "fix", I knew this was the way to go because I believe it is the proper way to fix the problem and to go on with my business.

Over the past several months, we ran into many problems trying to manufacture the new cases. It turns out it is not as easy as expected to "mass" produce this new case.

At this point, unfortunately, I still cannot give you a definitive date when the new cases will be ready. However, please, know that I am working hard at getting the new cases out to you as soon as possible, without ever compromising on quality.

I know it's been a very long wait, and I hope you're still enjoying your current Octopus as much as possible. Trust me, the upgrade will be worth it in the end.

If you have any question, don't hesitate to contact me.

Thanks for your patience.

Sincerely,

- Nad


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Luminated said:


> ^It might appear that little has been done over the last year but the problem is none of us know the discussions that may have been going on behind the scenes between Nadim and the manufacturer.


I'm not saying little or nothing has been done and I know the case replacement idea was only proposed 4 months ago, what most would like is regular updates without dredging up this huge post every few months. I am glad he has responded and hope he keeps communicating. We don't ask for details just assurance that things are moving along and will eventually be resolved.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Glad to have received that email too from Nadim!  not to be pessimistic but I think we can expect an upgrade by next year....

Since my last post, I have worn the Octopus more than half the time  I just don't fiddle much with the bezel and try not to notice the lack of lume (and try not to look at the crack at 9-10 o'clock either hehehe). Still sure is a sweet piece!

Wearing it now on NATO with bronze hardware 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad to have received that email too from Nadim!  not to be pessimistic but I think we can expect an upgrade by next year....

Since my last post, I have worn the Octopus more than half the time  I just don't fiddle much with the bezel and try not to notice the lack of lume (and try not to look at the crack at 9-10 o'clock either hehehe). Still sure is a sweet piece!

Wearing it now on NATO with bronze hardware 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE

I think this is the best dial version of the Octopus! Mine is no date.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys get yourself a vintage leather nato and you'd be amazing just how well it suits the Octopus.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr Lawyer, we are more willing to get a new case rather than a leather nato.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Now it is official TO ME, Makara is just another Olivier.

Need after sale service for Octopus, not bezel alignment problem. Sent tons of email and through FB, 1.5 month went by, NOT A SINGLE REPLY.

I helped 4 friends bought their Octopus, now praying other 3 will just stay healthy because they are ORPHAN watches!



Really Pissed!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

If its about the bezel issue then, maybe u want to refer to nadim's post a few page back (cant recall). He insist solution still in the pipeline.

If its about other thing, then ya I agree, its gone beyond unbearable from what I read. He really need to bulk up. Or just hired someone to help.

Actually right, I wouldnt mind helping replying for him.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Now it is official TO ME, Makara is just another Olivier.
> 
> Really Pissed!


I wouldn't go that far....for the select few who actually received a Oliver watch it's a dam fine watch with no issues with that one how long have you guys been waiting for a bezel fix?

l hope you guys get this sorted from following the threads I've had my doubts communications have been very little and also on the sea turtle thread a couple of people saying the turtle has stopped and no replys on email and this is not good 
l do hope you guys finally get a bezel fix but a new case replacement? That's major
maybe luminated could have a word with him in regards to unreplyed emails


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hate to say it, but if Helson / Armida, or Borealis/ Prometheus pulled something like this a lot of people will be much more angry. I feel Makara fans including myself has been more than patient with lack of any update, what makes this worse is the fact that it is after sales support for something defective and under warranty period.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

hidden830726 said:


> If its about the bezel issue then, maybe u want to refer to nadim's post a few page back (cant recall). He insist solution still in the pipeline.
> 
> If its about other thing, then ya I agree, its gone beyond unbearable from what I read. He really need to bulk up. Or just hired someone to help.
> 
> ...


Thanks but not the bezel align problem. This is my msg to him. Simply wants to buy parts and do the repair myself

"Nadim, i have an octopus, spring rusted and bezel does not stay on case. It is very loose and easily lifted with fingers.

Can i get replacement parts from you?"

I will survive with a loose bezel click but now I am deciding I should wear the watch without bezel or glue the freaking thing on case.

Or maybe the trash bin is its final destiny?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> I wouldn't go that far....for the select few who actually received a Oliver watch it's a dam fine watch with no issues with that one how long have you guys been waiting for a bezel fix?
> 
> l hope you guys get this sorted from following the threads I've had my doubts communications have been very little and also on the sea turtle thread a couple of people saying the turtle has stopped and no replys on email and this is not good
> l do hope you guys finally get a bezel fix but a new case replacement? That's major
> maybe luminated could have a word with him in regards to unreplyed emails


I can wait for the bezel fix, not a perfectionism so no complain here.

But I will not wait this long for after sale service!!

Just want to wear the watch not worrying about bezel went MIA, too much to ask?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> I can wait for the bezel fix, not a perfectionism so no complain here.
> 
> But I will not wait this long for after sale service!!
> 
> Just want to wear the watch not worrying about bezel went MIA, too much to ask?


No it's not to much to ask

I always think you can judge how good a company is when you have a problem I own two brands of watch and have had excellent customer support with both when I've had a issue

I hate to say you get what you pay for but you get what you pay for


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr. Lawyer, would you like to update us on the progress?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Having no news from Mr Lawyer is a bad sign


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> View attachment 6121434
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


You removed your bezel? Any spare parts received?

S.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone else given up on getting this sorted :-(

Chris


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

smille76 said:


> You removed your bezel? Any spare parts received?
> 
> S.


Looks way cooler without the bezel

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Anyone else given up on getting this sorted :-(
> 
> Chris


Not yet, never give up. Be patient, young padawan

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope hasn't completely faded, not just yet at least 

Chris


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, i have give up, because i think i like it without the bezel as it is now, so im not sure what the fix will fix now.

I'll move on.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yet another week passes with no news or even any contact from Nadim something to say he's still working on it will do.
I sorely getting tempted to cut my loses and sell the thing.
And as much as i like the new Makara dressy bronze piece i'm afraid confidence is now somewhat dented.

Chris


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Yet another week passes with no news or even any contact from Nadim something to say he's still working on it will do.
> I sorely getting tempted to cut my loses and sell the thing.
> And as much as i like the new Makara dressy bronze piece i'm afraid confidence is now somewhat dented.
> 
> Chris


MY ugly Octopus


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Yet another week passes with no news or even any contact from Nadim something to say he's still working on it will do.
> I sorely getting tempted to cut my loses and sell the thing.
> And as much as i like the new Makara dressy bronze piece i'm afraid confidence is now somewhat dented.
> 
> Chris


I think at this point even bad news is even better than no news.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Tsk Tsk. At this rate if I were Nadim, I'd offer half price on a future project for Octopus owners and just say the truth. Bezel warranties are a pain in the arse.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Aquaaiea said:


> Tsk Tsk. At this rate if I were Nadim, I'd offer half price on a future project for Octopus owners and just say the truth. Bezel warranties are a pain in the arse.


Nah, half price is not sustainable. 10% discount for Makara Octopus owner is good enough.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

He needs to man up and do what he said he would do. I'm not interested in buying from anyone who won't follow through on his word!



hidden830726 said:


> Nah, half price is not sustainable. 10% discount for Makara Octopus owner is good enough.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

dpage said:


> He needs to man up and do what he said he would do. I'm not interested in buying from anyone who won't follow through on his word!


Well said. Actually I really dont understand what the problem here. He promised something, then give us update, if couldnt make it, then update us and offer other compensation. Why the need to avoid?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think silence is the worst possible course of action here, just makes people suspicious. If there's a problem just let people know, that's really all we're asking isn't it.
I'd also agree offering half price to guys isn't sustainable and a bit unrealistic, though i think currently, as things stand, i'm not sure 10% will encourage me either.
I do really like the last designs Nadim posted here though

Chris


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Im not folloing with the Helgray thread, but I read at other thread about the helgray debacle, what it is?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I did say that I was pessimistic about this and that I'd most likely get an answer by 2016.... Well it's already 2016 and no word at all about the bezel fix / case-swap.... Although my bezel is also ****ty, lume on the dial, hands, and existing bezel are non existent. Nadim offered to send me those parts but opted to just wait for the bezel fix and have him send them all together.... 
Guess I should have gotten the other parts instead.... 
I am still hopeful though... Maybe by March 2016.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nadim has responded in another thread,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/makara-nadim-please-upgrade-your-cs-level-2481746-10.html

It's close to the bottom of the page, i posted a link instead of the actual response so you could follow the responses.

Chris


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah, great, another 6-8 months to wait for the fix...I guess it is much easier to sell the watch as is. Well, at least our Mr Lawyer is very active in another topic.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, there is hope that we'll finally see the Octopus 2 soon! And of course, the Octopus replacement cases are the priority.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nadim said:


> Yes, there is hope that we'll finally see the Octopus 2 soon! And of course, the Octopus replacement cases are the priority.


Thanks for the pictures, this is encouraging! Will there be an insert available for the bezel?


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Nice, I'd replace my insert in a heartbeat with a solid bezel if that would be an option!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, we'll have both options for the bezel: solid or sapphire insert.

The fitted rubber strap from the Sea Turtle is a direct fit as well.


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Does this include replacement cases as well?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Yes, there is hope that we'll finally see the Octopus 2 soon! And of course, the Octopus replacement cases are the priority.


When I knocked up those renders of the solid bezel I could only imagine just how good it would actually end up. Class Nad and can't wait to see the Mk2 in all its versions.

Now all we need is to see a new range of colour option.... hint, hint.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh great, Mr Lawyer is in the action again, this is certainly encouraging. Hope to see the new case in the nearest future.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Anonimo79 said:


> Does this include replacement cases as well?


Of course!



Luminated said:


> When I knocked up those renders of the solid bezel I could imagine just how good it would actually end up. Class Nad and can't wait to see the Mk2 in all its versions.


I admit I was a little worried that the wide solid bezel would overpower the rest of the watch. It's always hard to tell from 2D renders. But it's very nice in 3D and it works really well, just as I hoped!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nadim said:


> Yes, there is hope that we'll finally see the Octopus 2 soon! And of course, the Octopus replacement cases are the priority.


WOW. The new bezel completely changed the whole vibe of the Octopus. If the O2 looks like this, I will be jumping in.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Knocked up some renders, ones with a teal and maroon dial that were popular on the SeaTurtle and a couple of new ones.


































I'll get some renders of the Stainless Steel one soon and probably throw in a few funky colour options, who knows Nadim might be already considering spicing things up.


----------



## tielec (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, this looks great. Very excited to see this in person.


----------



## poseido (Feb 11, 2015)

well, even octopus v1 is not the best due the bezel, I'm willing to purchase octopus 2. Steel finish looks fantastic!


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope the Makara Nautilus is still in the pipeline.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Good work, Mr Lawyer


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Good work, Mr Lawyer


Thanks, I'd love to see Nad do something bright and funky with the S/S version because such a thing wouldn't work with bronze in my opinion. Roll on the summer.


----------



## tielec (Sep 26, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Thanks, I'd love to see Nad do something bright and funky with the S/S version because such a thing wouldn't work with bronze in my opinion. Roll on the summer.


I totally agree, the bronze lends itself to muted tones, but the SS looks great in bright colours. Only problem is that final orange render washes out the red text almost completely.

This news has got me very excited about my Octopus again, I'd be willing to pay to have the new bezel installed.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tielec said:


> I totally agree, the bronze lends itself to muted tones, but the SS looks great in bright colours. Only problem is that final orange render washes out the red text almost completely.
> 
> This news has got me very excited about my Octopus again, I'd be willing to pay to have the new bezel installed.


I completely forgot to change the colour of the text but changing the colour of this and the second hand is a minor tweak.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luminated said:


>


wow, that SS orange looks...... *ORANGE! *

LOVE IT!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> wow, that SS orange looks...... *ORANGE! *
> 
> LOVE IT!


I did a lime green one but never posted it because it's seriously limey. LOL


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I did a render of a S/Steel version with the SeaTurtle hands and a matching coloured sapphire bezel, this is seriously sexy looking.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Would love Nadim to give the Octopus V2 a bezel design similar to one he did for the Helgray Titanium, with so many angles and areas for a patina to develop it would be incredible looking.


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Already posted this in please upgrade your cs level Nadim forum but figured I'd post here too:
Nadim told me back in November that he'd send a replacement bezel after I sent him my address. I did and no reply or bezel since. Opened up two support tickets since then and been posting replies on them all occasionally. Don't know what else to do but make it public. I'm trying to be patient but this has just been a frustrating experience for me. I know he's busy and whatnot but he needs to have better customer service. The only reason I'm sticking around is because I'm not super wealthy and because it'll be a great watch for a great price when it's all finished but for the time being....o|


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Lamest. Deal. Ever. 

I only bought the watch because a fix was promised, and this has to be the lamest and most irresponsible move by a craftsman/businessman I've ever seen. To explicitly promise things only to let us sit limbo for well over a year is not only a bad move, it's also incredibly disrespectful towards us a community to be treated this way despite our patience and (obviously misplaced) loyalty. We're stuck with a defective watch we can't sell even if we want to. 

Nadim, if you're watching, you owe us better. Full stop.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Just sent my third email to Nadim. I have no reason to believe he will reply, but here's what I wrote-



> Nadim,
> 
> 
> This is my third attempt at finding out what's going on with the Octopus. It's been well over a year since the fixes were promised, and while some delays are expected, the utter silence is completely inappropriate in this situation.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And the sad thing is he continues peddling his watches under several brands. 

How did he go so bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nadim have mentioned in previous reply that he is waiting for new octopus with new case. If I understand it correctly, he will be able to send us the old makara octopus owner a case for us to swap. The problem is more about communication and committing dateline. There has been no tentative so far. I bet people wouldnt mind to wait another 3-6months, caveat, as long as everything is well communicated.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim talking about the replacement case being ready this summer.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Nadim talking about the replacement case being ready this summer.


That's what was said last winter.

Can't even get rid of this thing, I've tried selling mine with no luck.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Who is he talking about it to?

Not us. 

The he fact that some people are privy to information the rest of us aren't only adds to the "Fly By Night" feel this entire operation has.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bako said:


> Who is he talking about it to?
> 
> Not us.
> 
> The he fact that some people are privy to information the rest of us aren't only adds to the "Fly By Night" feel this entire operation has.


If you check out the Helgray Titanium thread you will see that those who had issues got sorted super quick. The problem with the Octopus was the need for a complete case replacement and from what I have read this involved a new supplier, I can only assume that this means Nadim is picking up the tab for this which is a hell of a commitment for a startup business.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Nadim only speaks through The Prophet Luminated.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Plot twist reddit style: Nadim and Luminated is the same person. Nadim is here all this while.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> Nadim only speaks through The Prophet Luminated.


I've been called many things but a prophet. LOL



hidden830726 said:


> Plot twist reddit style: Nadim and Luminated is the same person. Nadim is here all this while.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Are you serious, I live in Northern Ireland and Nadim lives in Canada. No we are not one in the same person.

You need to go to the very beginning of this thread to see how my involvement with Makara and Nadim which turned into a friendship which resulted later on in a collaboration in the Helgray Gosport for an RAF Squadron.

I just have more faith in him as a result of all of this.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Faith being belief absent evidence.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I've been called many things but a prophet. LOL
> 
> Are you serious, I live in Northern Ireland and Nadim lives in Canada. No we are not one in the same person.
> 
> ...


Relax luminated, im just joking, its a reddit meme. Anyway, I apologize if I offended you, im aware of you and nadim a different person, I follow makara since octopus preorder time.

I miss Nadim....

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> Relax luminated, im just joking, its a reddit meme. Anyway, I apologize if I offended you, im aware of you and nadim a different person, I follow makara since octopus preorder time.
> 
> I miss Nadim....
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


It's OK, I just feel that I am suppose to know everything and somehow speak directly for Nadim. Sure we are in contact from time to time and yes we have spoke about the Octopus v2 and the replacement cases, but Nadim has already posted this on here so there's nothing I can add to this.

Nad has already posted prototypes of the new case complete with a solid bezel which shows things are progressing but I fully understand that this process is painfully slow for those that might have an issue with their watch which is stopping them wear it.

Be patient it will get sorted.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Does Nadim not get it, that there's a angry mob with pitchforks and torches assembling in the town square?

He could take his lumps like a man and show up here with an explanation, but it seems like he'd prefer this to follow him around and be brought up whenever he pops up with a new design or a new brand. And it most assuredly will follow him. 

Theres no excuse for his behavior. Perhaps the best solution is for him to take a personal loan, and buy back the 200 defective watches he sold.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order &amp; GIVEAWAY Thread*

To be fair to Nadim. Defective is part of the risk of microwatch. Nadim could have just throw the towel and give 5% off for second watch for makara buyer, but he chose a different route, which I respect his decision, but the communication is what let the town folks down. I don't want nad to buy back my watch, its already part of me. I want the brand to grow and end this fiasco, so I can proudly enjoy my makara regardless of the defective. Then I can finally tell my friend on my happy makara watch journey.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Such a shame. His designs are really great, but I just can't support a company that has absolutely no customer service. I feel Nadim is better suited to be a designer and not the head of a company. I owned an original octopus and hawksbill sea turtle. The Octopus was great, save for the terrible bezel. The sea turtle quality was a cut below. The case wasn't symmetrical or even at all. I've wanted to love the brand since the beginning, but I just can't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I agree, I really wanted to try an Octopus but with this CS level I don't even know if I will support him even if he comes out with an Octopus 2


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> Such a shame. His designs are really great, but I just can't support a company that has absolutely no customer service. I feel Nadim is better suited to be a designer and not the head of a company. I owned an original octopus and hawksbill sea turtle. The Octopus was great, save for the terrible bezel. The sea turtle quality was a cut below. The case wasn't symmetrical or even at all. I've wanted to love the brand since the beginning, but I just can't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I agree, I really wanted to try an Octopus but with this CS level I don't even know if I will support him even if he comes out with an Octopus 2


Design wise the Octopus and SeaTurtle are first rate, I myself can be more forgiving regarding the execution because this was a new business dealing with a manufacturer half way across the world giving all the assurances they were capable of the job, the Helgray Titanium is a totally different manufacturer and its quality is leagues above that of the Octopus and SeaTurtle and as far as I'm aware its this manufacturer who will be doing the new versions and replacement cases.

Also you need to check out the Helgray Titanium Driver thread, the minor issues that were posted on it were dealt with by Nadim swiftly and very satisfyingly, the difference is the Octopus isn't just a quick fix and by all accounts I think it's Nadim who will be coughing up to fix this, so be patient and before writing him off completely give him a chance to put this right.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

He's a deadbeat. 

Thats the the inescapable conclusion. 

Anyone who just goes to ground and hides deserves being called that- a deadbeat.


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

For me it speaks volumes that Nadim will not get involved with our problems on a more regular basis.
I see he has posted updates, but not frequently enough.
His products are appealing, but until this issue is sorted out, I would not buy or recommend any watch that Nadim is in any way involved with.
I make sure to tell my watch buddies, that we were just left hanging.
Hoping Nadim sorts this out ASAP, as his designs are good, but the CS is is non existent.


----------



## poseido (Feb 11, 2015)

Nadim said:


> Yes, there is hope that we'll finally see the Octopus 2 soon! And of course, the Octopus replacement cases are the priority.


so, being a priority, why no updates ? :-x


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

poseido said:


> so, being a priority, why no updates ? :-x


Because there are other projects, which bring money in.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

So, still nothing from the deadbeat?


----------



## poseido (Feb 11, 2015)

sorcer said:


> Because there are other projects, which bring money in.


so.. concentrating his job on new projects, and letting current customers complain about the service of previous projets it's a good idea? isn't that a bad strategy in the mid run?
maybe we are not making enough noise to let everyone know that we are being left on the dark.....


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

So, would it be warranted at this point, to publicly warn others away from any products associated with Nadim?


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bako said:


> So, would it be warranted at this point, to publicly warn others away from any products associated with Nadim?


Well i wouldnt touch one. zero CS.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm going to warn everyone in the watch groups I participate in that you do business with Nadim at your own peril.


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

Bako said:


> I'm going to warn everyone in the watch groups I participate in that you do business with Nadim at your own peril.


Makara watch has no customer support whatsover. I recieved a repair ticket with no shipping information. The ticket states that a representative will contact you shortly. Of course this never happened. And they're still selling watches. Sad. Now I have a watch with a cracked saphire bezel that is pretty much worthless to me...


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Does Nadim post here anymore?

Does he advertise his other brands on WUS? Did he just stop posting? Pretty telling.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

His surrogate is here.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> I did say that I was pessimistic about this and that I'd most likely get an answer by 2016.... Well it's already 2016 and no word at all about the bezel fix / case-swap.... Although my bezel is also ****ty, lume on the dial, hands, and existing bezel are non existent. Nadim offered to send me those parts but opted to just wait for the bezel fix and have him send them all together....
> Guess I should have gotten the other parts instead....
> I am still hopeful though... Maybe by March 2016....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I posted last January 2, 2016.... it's June and still no answer.... hoping we get everything sorted out by 2017!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Deyn Man said:


> This is what I posted last January 2, 2016.... it's June and still no answer.... hoping we get everything sorted out by 2017!


Lol. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

taike said:


> His surrogate is here.


Nadim is here too, or at least was 8 hours ago, according to his profile page:
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=158868


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

just realized that i received mine last August 2014... in a few more months, it'll be 2yrs already.... still no fix :-(


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Avo said:


> Nadim is here too, or at least was 8 hours ago, according to his profile page:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=158868


Looks like we've got a skulker


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe it's been almost a year since we were promise the fix too.

Chris


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

chirs1211 said:


> I believe it's been almost a year since we were promise the fix too.
> 
> Chris


It has been a year and a half!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

So even more ridiculous than i thought 

Chris


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, I suggest we should sell our watches as is and forget forever about this brand.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

I am glad I read this as I considered buying one of these used and now have been put off by the service warranty side of the brand. 

Hope some of you guys with issues get a fair shake here down the road.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

CB750 said:


> I am glad I read this as I considered buying one of these used and now have been put off by the service warranty side of the brand.
> 
> Hope some of you guys with issues get a fair shake here down the road.


Everybody that bought one has an issue, Nadim gave his word he was going to take care the bezel issue and so far it's all empty lip service!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

CB750 said:


> I am glad I read this as I considered buying one of these used and now have been put off by the service warranty side of the brand.
> 
> Hope some of you guys with issues get a fair shake here down the road.


1st time to go the pre-production/kickstarter route... and admittedly, it did leave a bad taste... 
it's a nice watch though, especially with its price.... unfortunately it had some issues which have yet to be resolved... lame and sad considering he has been working on other projects while this whole issue has not yet been resolved.... :-(



dpage said:


> Everybody that bought one has an issue, Nadim gave his word he was going to take care the bezel issue and so far it's all empty lip service!


wow!!!! surprised it's been 5hrs since this post and "no one" has refuted it


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

If you buy one used there is no warranty anyway,it has expired long time ago,so...I would buy used one bearing in mind that there is a problem with the bezel and if price is right.But I would stay away from buying directly knowing that there is zero CS,zilch,none,nada....As much as I liked the new and upcoming(only God knows when it will be realized since Nadim is busy with other projects for which he probably has the same zero CS,poor guys...) design,I would definitely stay away from buying another watch from Nadim,this lack of CS is simply unacceptable.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Shouldn't he- and his brands- be banned from WUS as punishment for being a deadbeat?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bako said:


> Shouldn't he- and his brands- be banned from WUS as punishment for being a deadbeat?


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but from a total of 16 posts almost everyone of them has been to bash Nadim and his brand/s.

I can't speak for Nadim neither do I know at which stage the replacement/Mk2 is at but I do know there are quite a few here that regularly use and enjoy their watches which apart from a bit of slack in the bezel movement work faultlessly.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I can't speak for Nadim neither do I know at which stage the replacement/Mk2 is


Great to hear from Mr Lawyer that he does not know but he is sure that everyone is entitled to something. There is a problem with the watch. Full stop. This project was delayed because Nadim wanted to fix it but he actually made it worse. Also, he promised to fix it but instead he is busy with other projects, which bring money in and not out (as this project). Not extremely fair to customers.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

how do you pop the bezel out? might as well try it....
will it be easy to put it back on again?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Deyn Man said:


> how do you pop the bezel out? might as well try it....
> will it be easy to put it back on again?


Why?


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

I pop back to this thread periodically to see if Nadim has re-emerged with a magical solution. 

I should probably stop wasting my time. I'm pretty sure that guy has completely abandoned this brand. The Makara Facebook hasn't had activity since January.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I posted in a different makara thread that he has a new range of helgray watches coming out, which annoyed me to be honest.
I tend to agree with Mobil1Mach, that Nadim has abandoned the brand, and it's customers. 

Chris


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys, the Makara Octopus was probably the worst micro to live a life on WUS. I owned one. It was awful. Just let it go. There are so many awesome watches. Why dwell on Makara?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Guys, the Makara Octopus was probably the worst micro to live a life on WUS. I owned one. It was awful. Just let it go. There are so many awesome watches. Why dwell on Makara?


Agreed. Those looking for something similar to an Octopus with hopefully a better track record should check out the preorder on the Zelos Hammerhead. Their past offerings were quite good so this gives a bit more confidence

S.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm doing just this, Zelos make some very fine pieces and Elshan is a great guy to deal with.

What's annoying is Nadim made promises but then has abandoned all those who put their money and trust in his product, and has simply moved on to concentrate on his other brand.
I gave up hope of seeing this 'fix' long ago. I'll likely be selling mine soon, if it's still worth anything, and drawing a line under this shambles. 

Chris


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

I think a one man show eventually gets burned out. The Big Guys number in the thousands so they churn out and CS 24/7. Before anyone decides to dream about their own brand they need to think about the attachment to the Watch they create for many years to come. Long after the profits have stopped.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Nadim learned long ago that WUS members are too demanding, and that he can make better profits from the hipster masses on kickstarter with his disposable brand names.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with burning out if he is making other watches 

a dedicated one man team can have a better cs than thousands throwing your complaint around to the next person look at halios watches best cs than any big brands by a long long way 

I think the problem here is it just doesn't make financial sense to fix it better to brush it under the carpet and learn from it terrible I know , I cannot remember how much this watch cost but it was very cheap and the profit margin must of been tight 
I think the best way forward would be to be honest and come right out and say 
sorry guys I can't fix your watches it will cost more than I made in profit please except my apology but if you want to buy v2 I will sell you it at a very reduced price


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

Is my spring broken? Any suggestions where to get a replacement spring?









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with burning out if he is making other watches
> 
> a dedicated one man team can have a better cs than thousands throwing your complaint around to the next person look at halios watches best cs than any big brands by a long long way
> 
> ...


You are right, Halios is Jason and one of the best CS around. However, he seems to be pretty much dedicated to watch making and I don't know if he has another "real" job; his CS is really something.

On the other side, Nadim Elgarhy looks like a "serial" entrepreneur, the guy is involved in multiple ventures if you google his name; watch making under a few brands, video camera stabilizers, hair perfumes and possibly other investments.

If you check their KS campaign pages for their video stabilizers (Superflux) and read the comments, you'll notice the same thing happening as here: zero CS.

Shameful because they are from my hometown and I gladly would have bought a few of their offerings if they only upped their game a bit.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys, I may have a solution for the situation. I want to know if you think it is fair and reasonable. 

At this point I've not been able to mass produce a good enough Octopus with a proper bezel. And trust me, I have tried! I've been prototyping and re-engineering the watch for, what, 2 years now? I have a box filled with something like 2 dozens prototypes of all sorts. 4 differents manufacturers have had a go at it. And while some prototypes are good, even very very good, they haven't been able to reproduce it properly.

I've put so much time and energy into this and it's starting to take its toll. I'm running out of ideas, and everyday without a solution is a day where my reputation is taking a hit. 

I don't know when, and at this point and I don't even know IF, I'll be able to mass produce an Octopus with a bezel worth mass producing. 

What I want to do is to offer all you original Octopus owners to keep your Octopus, and I'll send you a Sea Turtle of your choice at no charge. All I'll need is a proof that you still have your Octopus.

Do you think this is an acceptable resolution?

I'll still service the Octopus if needed. I still have spare parts on hand. 

PS: I'm aware of the customer service issues and I'm implementing a new system to make it fully reliable and much quicker. In the coming weeks I'll have someone dedicated solely to CS and my goal is to decrease response time to a maximum of 12 hours.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

That would be acceptable to me, please advise how to proceed.
Thanks
Dan



Nadim said:


> Guys, I may have a solution for the situation. I want to know if you think it is fair and reasonable.
> 
> At this point I've not been able to mass produce a good enough Octopus with a proper bezel. And trust me, I have tried! I've been prototyping and re-engineering the watch for, what, 2 years now? I have a box filled with something like 2 dozens prototypes of all sorts. 4 differents manufacturers have had a go at it. And while some prototypes are good, even very very good, they haven't been able to reproduce it properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for this! 
I am good with that. 
Let us know how to go about it.

PS. Hawksbill in Maroon for me (if we can choose the variant)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad to hear it guys. Let's wait to hear from a few more peeps and then we can decide to go forward with it. I can start shipping as soon as next week. I'll send details and instructions later this week.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Glad to hear it guys. Let's wait to hear from a few more peeps and then we can decide to go forward with it. I can start shipping as soon as next week. I'll send details and instructions later this week.


So if I understand correctly this is only for the day one owners, right?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

heady91 said:


> So if I understand correctly this is only for the day one owners, right?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Well, I hope not. I bought second hand two years ago with promise of a fix.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

taike said:


> Well, I hope not. I bought second hand two years ago with promise of a fix.


I'm with you. I do live mine but that bezel tho...

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation it is appreciated, I'd be happy to accept this offer as well. 

Chris


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

If I understand correctly, the Octopus still needs to be in your possession to get the Sea Turtle.

This is really nice and unexpected at this point and if he is able to pull this off, I'll definitely change my mind about them!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Guys, I may have a solution for the situation. I want to know if you think it is fair and reasonable.
> 
> At this point I've not been able to mass produce a good enough Octopus with a proper bezel. And trust me, I have tried! I've been prototyping and re-engineering the watch for, what, 2 years now? I have a box filled with something like 2 dozens prototypes of all sorts. 4 differents manufacturers have had a go at it. And while some prototypes are good, even very very good, they haven't been able to reproduce it properly.
> 
> ...


Seems like a great solution to me, I'm up for that!


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm more than happy to pay a fair amount for the additional watch. This was not intentional and don't need you to front the entire cost for a new watch. Thx. 
-Pete

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

That's a generous offer - good on you Nadim for standing behind yr product/brand and more importantly yr reputation. Also, great to hear your getting help and response times will be faster. GL.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, very generous indeed!

I bought mine second hand as well and already have a maroon Turtle but, that is awesome some folks might get a resolution.



primerak said:


> That's a generous offer - good on you Nadim for standing behind yr product/brand and more importantly yr reputation. Also, great to hear your getting help and response times will be faster. GL.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

This would be acceptable, if it comes to pass.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

it is a very generous offer. I would think something like a significant % of a sea turtle would be a very fair solution.


pcirelli said:


> I'm more than happy to pay a fair amount for the additional watch. This was not intentional and don't need you to front the entire cost for a new watch. Thx.
> -Pete
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MEzz said:


> it is a very generous offer. I would think something like a significant % of a sea turtle would be a very fair solution.


Not sure what you guys are rattling on about as he has already proposed to send sea turtle at no charge. What remains to be clarified is if second-hand owners will also be included. Some of us have been waiting for the promised fix for nearly as long as original buyers.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, seems like everyone is on board so far, so I let's move forward. 

I have to figure out what to do with second-hand owners. Any suggestion for a fair offer?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Nadim said:


> Ok, seems like everyone is on board so far, so I let's move forward.
> 
> I have to figure out what to do with second-hand owners. Any suggestion for a fair offer?


Same as what you're proposing for original owners. Honestly, you promised as much when I inquired by support ticket in 2014. You told me to keep an eye on the forum to know when the fix was ready, otherwise I would have sent it right back to the seller.

Anyways, your warranty is stated as transferrable.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Wow!!! Nadim is the man! Above and beyond what is expected. I now wish I bought one. If anything Luminated deserves 2 Watches hehehe. The guy had your back when the chips were down. Still your taking the financial hit to make the masses happy. Also is there a flip on that? Like buy a Turtle at you regular price and Receive a Gen1 Octopus you still have in stock?( definitely jump all over that )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> Wow!!! Nadim is the man! Above and beyond what is expected. I now wish I bought one. If anything Luminated deserves 2 Watches hehehe. The guy had your back when the chips were down. Still your taking the financial hit to make the masses happy. Also is there a flip on that? Like buy a Turtle at you regular price and Receive a Gen1 Octopus you still have in stock?( definitely jump all over that )


Absolutely not, my Octopus is 100% just like the day it arrived and still takes pride of place either in the watch drawer or on my wrist more often than not. I just hope the doubters on here can see that Nadim is a man of his word just like he has shown in my dealing with him.

My real concern is that Nadim might kill off the Makara brand in favour of his Helgray, etc brands because in my opinion the angular look of the original was exciting and no doubt future models could develop and refine this look, the 40mm dress watch was a stunner.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Absolutely not, my Octopus is 100% just like the day it arrived and still takes pride of place either in the watch drawer or on my wrist more often than not. I just hope the doubters on here can see that Nadim is a man of his word just like he has shown in my dealing with him.
> 
> My real concern is that Nadim might kill off the Makara brand in favour of his Helgray, etc brands because in my opinion the angular look of the original was exciting and no doubt future models could develop and refine this look, the 40mm dress watch was a stunner.


Hi,

I don't hope that he kills this brand.

If he gets things sorted out with his CS issues and his solution to offer a free Sea Turtle to those who feel that their Octopus was not up to par, I think he will have a 2nd life here and he will have the ball rolling for him. The watch he offers with rough angular cases on the Makara brand are quite original and they are unique in looks. I hope he releases his Octopus 2.0 with his new supplier with improved quality.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> Wow!!! Nadim is the man! Above and beyond what is expected. I now wish I bought one. If anything Luminated deserves 2 Watches hehehe. The guy had your back when the chips were down. Still your taking the financial hit to make the masses happy. Also is there a flip on that? Like buy a Turtle at you regular price and Receive a Gen1 Octopus you still have in stock?( definitely jump all over that )


I fully agree, this is a very generous offer from Nadim and kudos to Luminated for sticking up for him all this time. Can't imagine how frustrating this must have been, hopefully this will be sorted out now once and for all.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



taike said:


> Same as what you're proposing for original owners. Honestly, you promised as much when I inquired by support ticket in 2014. You told me to keep an eye on the forum to know when the fix was ready, otherwise I would have sent it right back to the seller.
> 
> Anyways, your warranty is stated as transferrable.


I think maybe second-hand owners will be treated on a case-by-case basis. Of course if I personally promised you a fix you're eligible for the Sea Turtle offer, don't worry about it. Same goes for anyone who was following or participating in this thread.

But I'm not sure what to do with others... Maybe set a cut-off date, for example if you bought it second hand within 6 months of release you're in; within 1 year you get a substantial discount/gift card; and everyone else a lower value discount/gift card?



Luminated said:


> My real concern is that Nadim might kill off the Makara brand in favour of his Helgray, etc brands because in my opinion the angular look of the original was exciting and no doubt future models could develop and refine this look, the 40mm dress watch was a stunner.


Honestly, I don't know what the future of Makara is. Helgray has experienced a lot of growth in the past year, and logically I should focus all my energy on it, but at the same time, I am starting to get outside help (customer service, order fulfillement, and marketing) to reduce the work load. So, I will find myself in a position where I can certainly continue developping new Makara models, and grow this brand together with Helgray.

Makara has always been very interesting creatively for me. It is the brand I can have fun with, doing bold and unusual stuff.

Together with Luminated, we experimented with a lot of different designs and there are so many things I'd like to do. The whole Octopus bezel thing put a hold on everything for a long time. And there is still the challenge of finding a quality and reliable manufacturing partner for these unusual designs. I'm building promising relationships at the moment, but until it's done, I won't get overly excited!

But first things first, let's get the ball rolling with the Sea Turtle offer. I'll post the instructions to claim your Sea Turtle(s) shortly. It's going to be pretty simple anyway.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Agreed the Helgray is growing from strength to strength and the introduction of the new case and an auto version can only build on its success but the Makara design struck accord with many here who got excited by its unique looks.... the sheer pace that this thread built at the beginning is proof, sure the bezel issue was unfortunate but IMO didn't detract from my enjoyment of wearing it and to this day gets more wrist time than anything else.

I for one would like to vote that this brand doesn't fall by the wayside.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Agreed the Helgray is growing from strength to strength and the introduction of the new case and an auto version can only build on its success but the Makara design struck accord with many here who got excited by its unique looks the sheer pace that this thread built at the beginning is proof, sure the bezel issue was unfortunate but IMO didn't detract from my enjoyment of wearing it and to this day gets more wrist time than anything else.
> 
> I for one would like to vote that this brand doesn't fall by the wayside.


I second that!


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I only purchased the watch due to the promised fix- otherwise I'd have skipped it, as much as it appealed to me.

I've also been trying to get a bezel insert, but none of my emails have been replied to over the years.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Bako said:


> I only purchased the watch due to the promised fix- otherwise I'd have skipped it, as much as it appealed to me.
> 
> I've also been trying to get a bezel insert, but none of my emails have been replied to over the years.


The guy basically said he can't fix it after trying many many avenues. Getting and equal in value watch is more than generous. I'm also sure he has parts laying around for your bezel. He also mentioned getting help for CS and will try replying within 12-24 hours.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Duplicate


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Aquaaiea said:


> The guy basically said he can't fix it after trying many many avenues. Getting and equal in value watch is more than generous. I'm also sure he has parts laying around for your bezel. He also mentioned getting help for CS and will try replying within 12-24 hours.


I read that.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

While he did propose a no charge additional watch, I don't think he owes that for a loose rotating bezel. he is being overly generous. I want what is fair for me and for the microbrand.


taike said:


> Not sure what you guys are rattling on about as he has already proposed to send sea turtle at no charge. What remains to be clarified is if second-hand owners will also be included. Some of us have been waiting for the promised fix for nearly as long as original buyers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> While he did propose a no charge additional watch, I don't think he owes that for a loose rotating bezel. he is being overly generous. I want what is fair for me and for the microbrand.


I'd love to see one of those Octopus with the solid bronze in person, I reckon it will elevate its appearance to a whole other level.... especially with engraved numbers.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Ok, seems like everyone is on board so far, so I let's move forward.
> 
> I have to figure out what to do with second-hand owners. Any suggestion for a fair offer?


Great solution I would say.What if I have sold mine and then couple of month later chnged my mind and bought another one second hand,will it count as an "original owner"?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taramuh said:


> Great solution I would say.What if I have sold mine and then couple of month later chnged my mind and bought another one second hand,will it count as an "original owner"?


If Nadim goes with the 6 month cutoff, you'd be in


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Being someone who owned and still owned 2 makara watches (both model), I think Nadim is being over generous here. While I'm not sure how it will bump him financially, I just hope it can be properly plan to have a balance of compensation for both first hand and subsequent buyer.

I think free watch is over generous. I would suggest something like 90% discount on Seaturtle for first hand octopus owner if they still owned the watch and maybe 70% discount for subsequent octopus current owner who still owned the watch.

I don't have the statistic. But I think this will let people who really want another watch to pay for it.

Validation process must be well thought of to validate whether it is a first hand or sub owner. There also need to be a way to avoid the same watch being claim twice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I too own and still own both Makara watches
I still love the octopus and would much prefer to have this fixed than another watch (my bezel simply rotates no clicks nothing).
Does anyone has any hints or tips on;-


why does my bezel spin freely with not even a click (not talking about a loose action - there is no action)

how to remove the bezel 

exactly what is wrong with the octopus bezel mech

can I do anything?
 
Re the proposal for providing a new watch - this issue has been ongoing for a long time with long periods of no communication, I simply hope this allows everyone to draw a line under this and move on.


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

I too own and still own both Makara watches
I still love the octopus and would much prefer to have this fixed than another watch (my bezel simply rotates no clicks nothing).
Does anyone has any hints or tips on;-


why does my bezel spin freely with not even a click (not talking about a loose action - there is no action)
how to remove the bezel  
exactly what is wrong with the octopus bezel mech 
can I do anything? 

Re the proposal for providing a new watch - this issue has been ongoing for a long time with long periods of no communication, I simply hope this allows everyone to draw a line under this and move on.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> I too own and still own both Makara watches
> I still love the octopus and would much prefer to have this fixed than another watch (my bezel simply rotates no clicks nothing).
> Does anyone has any hints or tips on;-
> 
> ...


Maybe Nadim could supply a spring from one of his own collection so your Octopus can be back up to working order, maybe I'm lucky but my bezel action is no different than the day it arrived with a very smooth click and a slight bit of play.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



Luminated said:


> Maybe Nadim could supply a spring from one of his own collection so your Octopus can be back up to working order, maybe I'm lucky but my bezel action is no different than the day it arrived with a very smooth click and a slight bit of play.


When I got mine it only has a slight play in the bezel as well, I was pleasantly surprised. 
Sadly now it kinda stuck and it's really, I mean really hard to rotate it at all 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



funkybrassmonkey said:


> I too own and still own both Makara watches
> I still love the octopus and would much prefer to have this fixed than another watch (my bezel simply rotates no clicks nothing).
> Does anyone has any hints or tips on;-
> 
> ...


Probably something wrong with the spring, a new spring from Nadim would probably fix this however I never managed to remove the bezel even though I tried numerous times. If I recall it correctly someone in this thread managed to remove it so you might want to look it up, think it was somewhere around delivery date if that helps.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



heady91 said:


> When I got mine it only has a slight play in the bezel as well, I was pleasantly surprised.
> Sadly now it kinda stuck and it's really, I mean really hard to rotate it at all
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I had quite a play in mine but now it's completely stuck due to heavy patina. I should be able to release it with the right amount of force I guess but to tell you the truth I like it more with no rotation than the play it had from the start.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim, thats a great offer. I still have one octopus and I rly like it. To bad to hear about all the work going in to the fix and its still not an option, im hurting for you. And for me. I would be happy to take the deal and move on. I will check back for instructions.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Any news about the proposal? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll get moving this week. Instructions are coming soon, just want to make sure everything is well organized so that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nadim said:


> We'll get moving this week. Instructions are coming soon, just want to make sure everything is well organized so that everything goes smoothly.


Great news!


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Nadim, as I cannot seem yo be able to send you a PM, I hope you can give me some clarification.
I have been subscribed to your threads sine the design stge.
We have PM'ed in the past about the bezel mod.

I have a fellow watch collector here in the Philippines purchased the Octopus, knowing full well it was too big for him. I purchased it off him 7 days later.
I have held onto it ever since, even after the bezel spring broke, s now it is bi-directional, not uni-directional.

Will I be eligible for the offer or not?


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

It's been ages since I visited WUS and then I found this gem in the f74:



Nadim said:


> Guys, I may have a solution for the situation. I want to know if you think it is fair and reasonable.
> What I want to do is to offer all you original Octopus owners to keep your Octopus, and I'll send you a Sea Turtle of your choice at no charge. All I'll need is a proof that you still have your Octopus.
> 
> Do you think this is an acceptable resolution?


Yes! Absolutely!



Nadim said:


> I'll still service the Octopus if needed. I still have spare parts on hand.


I have to agree with numerous others: this is far above any expectation! 

I know you had a rough time with the issues in the wake of the Octopus, Nadim, and there has been a lot of flak (some justified) on these forums..
I would understand if you decided to throw in the towel on MAKARA altogether, but I really hope you don't.

I'll stand by my comments from seeing the Octopus protos: That case is truly a powerful design statement, enough to carry a brand. In my humble opinion it is as iconic and strong in its expression as any Luminor or RoyalOak or PloProf. It may lack some refinement and finesse the ergonomics are good, but not perfect, and it's a bit on the large side.. But if you choose to continue, I will be looking forward to seeing what you can do with the design. I'd LOVE a 39-40mm version, maybe double chamfered (over AND under), maybe some refinement/skeletonizing on the lugs, a Titanium version, I digress...

If you decide to cut your losses and focus 100% on Helgray, that is completely understandable. It is probably the best decision business-wise. I just hope you don't completely abandon the case and design. 

Also a big thanks to Luminated for calming the waters and bringing a cool head into this thread.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Thanks for your kind words, I truly hope Nad doesn't throw in the towel with the Makara brand because some of the case designs we have toyed with are really exciting.... can't say anything more than that.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Still wearing and yes except for the bezel, no problems whatsoever.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Nadim said:


> We'll get moving this week. Instructions are coming soon, just want to make sure everything is well organized so that everything goes smoothly.


sweet!!!!! eagerly waiting for instructions sir!


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Im really glad to see this will be resolved. This brand has some neat designs. I hope Nadim is able to get the brand moving again.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, let's do this!

I'll keep it as simple as possible for you guys. Here's what you need to do to claim your Sea Turtle:

1. Take a picture of the caseback of your Octopus, clearly showing the serial number. Next to the watch, have a piece of paper with 2 things written on it: 
a) your email address
b) "SEA TURTLE"

2. Send me an email at [email protected]. In the email, make sure to include:
a) the picture showing the Octopus serial number
b) your name
c) your full shipping address and phone number (required for shipping)
d) your choice of watch (Sea Turtle, or Hawksbill Sea Turtle) and color (black, maroon, teal)
e) if you purchased second-hand, any relevant information about the purchase that can help determine what you're eligible for (proof of date of purchase, communication with me promising the bezel fix, etc...)

If you have any question, or any special situations, just email me and we'll take it from there.

To avoid an overflow of emails, we'll start with whoever is following this thread and in about 2 weeks, I'll start emailing those who haven't claimed their Sea Turtle yet.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here we go! :-!:-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Like I said, a man of his word.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Like I said, a man of his word.


Indeed he is!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks again Nadim, email sent with requested information. I also received a follow up email immediately after my request was sent.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Like I said, a man of his word.


Indeed! Good show Nadim, never any doubt from me either.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The emails are starting to come in. If I need anything else from you, I'll reply to your email. If not, you can expect a shipping notification email from Canada Post in the next couple of days.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Nadim. Have send a mail.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Have also sent an email this afternoon! Hope to receive shipping notice soon too! Thank you Nadim!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Received a bunch more emails and I started packing. Most watches will go out tomorrow afternoon. Check your inbox for an email from Canada Post


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Received a bunch more emails and I started packing. Most watches will go out tomorrow afternoon. Check your inbox for an email from Canada Post


Yay! Shipping notice received, very much obliged Nadim!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually missed the drop off deadline by about half an hour today, so the parcels will only be picked up tomorrow. At least Canada Post seems to be much quicker recently. They usually deliver way ahead of the estimated delivery date


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Shipping notification received. Excited.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> Shipping notification received. Excited.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


You will be, the double dome is some else.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

Got my canada post email too! Can't wait! Very generous of you Nadim!


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Saw the post from Nadim a few days ago. I sent him an email, was a little sceptical, as I was the second owner. I answered all teh questions, attached the phopto, and "hey presto!!" the next day I got the Canada Post confirmation.
Appreciated and super excite - Thanks Nadim for coming through with more than expected.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

I sent in the required email, and got nothing but a support ticket. 

No Canada post, no nothing.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sakura said:


> Hi Guys,
> Saw the post from Nadim a few days ago. I sent him an email, was a little sceptical, as I was the second owner. I answered all teh questions, attached the phopto, and "hey presto!!" the next day I got the Canada Post confirmation.
> Appreciated and super excite - Thanks Nadim for coming through with more than expected.


He's a really decent bloke, I worked with Nad on a watch especially designed for an RAF squadron and every change requested no matter how small he delivered... so I have a unique experience working with the guy to know he's a man of his word.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

Three more days. 

No response to my inquiry, and no reply here from Nadim. 

What gives?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bako said:


> Three more days.
> 
> No response to my inquiry, and no reply here from Nadim.
> 
> What gives?


I'm not sure exactly what u asked. But like others, I don't think Nadim replied. I sent in my pics and Nadim directly sent a watch.

If you do ask something, it's best u be patient. He is often not the most responsive here. He probably received over hundred emails for this exercise.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Bako said:


> Three more days.
> 
> No response to my inquiry, and no reply here from Nadim.
> 
> What gives?


What's your ticket number?


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order &amp; GIVEAWAY Thread*

I sent my email to Makara Support on August 15th and the Sea Turtle arrived here in New England today.

The watch wears smaller than the Octopus and the dome crystal is super cool. Also, the rubber strap is very nice touch!

Although, the case is fine and the leather strap is adequate.

Overall, it's a fine watch and will be great at the beach!

This has been a long journey but I do appreciate Nadim dealing with this situation as best as he could. Thanks, Nadim!


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order &amp; GIVEAWAY Thread*

Nadim,

it arrived today. I guess I thought I'd be getting a shipping notice.

Thanks.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order &amp; GIVEAWAY Thread*

received an email from Canada Post too! Thank you Nadim! 



pcirelli said:


> I sent my email to Makara Support on August 15th and the Sea Turtle arrived here in New England today.
> 
> The watch wears smaller than the Octopus and the dome crystal is super cool. Also, the rubber strap is very nice touch!
> 
> ...


congrats!!! requested for the same piece!!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*



pcirelli said:


> I sent my email to Makara Support on August 15th and the Sea Turtle arrived here in New England today.
> 
> The watch wears smaller than the Octopus and the dome crystal is super cool. Also, the rubber strap is very nice touch!
> 
> ...


The Maroon looks super cool on the matching rubber strap, especially with a patina.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Kinda late to this party but I've been following this thread since the early days. Hope I get my ticket answered soon and can't wait to see what Makara has in store next!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I really hope there is another Makara soon, it is a winning design. I would love to see a dual crown, bronze next.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I really hope there is another Makara soon, it is a winning design. I would love to see a dual crown, bronze next.


Yeah a dual crown internal bezel bronze would be super cool in the Makara angular case, I know he did mention it in the past.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread*

Btw i received the sea turtle today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Yeah a dual crown internal bezel bronze would be super cool in the Makara angular case, I know he did mention it in the past.


I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what the future has in store for this brand. I'll almost certainly back the next project.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Didimus said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what the future has in store for this brand. I'll almost certainly back the next project.


If he doesn't do the internal next I do hope it's a turn to a proper diver watch and hopefully with a solid bronze bezel with lots of character. You'll have seen the 12 sided dress watch on the other thread and the dive versions we toyed with, well there's another case design which none of you have seen yet that's equally exciting and not like anything else I've seen before.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Bronze case, black dial


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm still hoping for that 40mm bronze dress watch 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> I'm still hoping for that 40mm bronze dress watch
> 
> Chris


I'd bet it will happen.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I do hope so, that was something you just don't see, bronze divers are everywhere these days, but a dressier bronze watch not so much 

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah it's a rare thing, especially in this 40mm size plus that 12 sided design gave it a delicate appearance necessary for a true dress watch.


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Got my Sea Turtle today - went with the maroon.
What a nice piece, the rubber strap is great and it fits comfy on my wrist.
This really makes up for any hassles endured with the Octopus.
Thanks Nadim for going the extra mile.
Now lets see whats in the pipeline for Makara.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Still waiting for the confirmation email from Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Still waiting for the confirmation email from Nadim.


With others receiving their SeaTurtles it's only a matter of time before you'll get word.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Come on you SeaTurtle newbies let's see your patinas.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Received mine today. Excellent timepiece and that domed sapphire is just wow. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Had mine a few days, patina will take a while in this climate 

Chris


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

replacement watch is for bronze model or SS too? anyone know? thanks!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Have not heard from Nadim for three weeks now. Is it normal?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> replacement watch is for bronze model or SS too? anyone know? thanks!


SS too. Got your email, will ship this coming week 



sorcer said:


> Have not heard from Nadim for three weeks now. Is it normal?


That's not normal. What's your ticket number? Your watch might already be on your way or waiting for you somewhere. If you can't find your ticket number, send me a PM with your email address. I'll get you sorted out!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Nadim said:


> SS too. Got your email, will ship this coming week


Pls note there are 2 emails, ticket #948504 and ticket #228290, thanks!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim said:


> What's your ticket number? Your watch might already be on your way or waiting for you somewhere. If you can't find your ticket number, send me a PM with your email address. I'll get you sorted out!


My ticket no is 517209. I have emailed you the pictures of my Octopus on 26th August. Thanks!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Got a reply from Nadim but no tracking no from Canada post even though Nadim promised to ship 'this week'...


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

And finally the tracking no has arrived


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I sent 3 photos, 2 weeks ago, no tracking still


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> And finally the tracking no has arrived


Look forward to seeing your SeaTurtle. Which version/colour did you go with?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Look forward to seeing your SeaTurtle. Which version/colour did you go with?


Hawksbill Teal.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Hawksbill Teal.


Perfect choice but I'm biased.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Perfect choice but I'm biased.


Love the Teal, not quite my favorite teams color but reminds me of the Dolphins! Also is you granite counter called Uba Tuba?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> And finally the tracking no has arrived


Has your Hawkbill arrived?

If might it might be stuck in customs.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Hawksbill Teal.


Has it arrived yet or is it stuck in customs?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Hawksbill Teal.


Has it arrived yet or is it stuck in customs?


----------



## sluggah316 (Sep 27, 2016)

Just adding my ticket # here for reference. I'm sure you have a backlog of tickets to deal with.

Thank you for your email. We have created a ticket, #693720 on your behalf, with the following details and summary:


----------



## ESA 9154 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello Watch U Seek community this is my first post on this form. I have been learning and reading from a distance for a while now.I really enjoy all of the valuable insights and information that is freely available here on this blog.I have a slight problem with my Makara watch that I bought new and if anyone can offer some advice that would be greatly appreciated.
Six months and eight days ago I contacted Makara Customer support to request information regarding the bezel fix for the Makara Octopus. I have not been contacted by the company nor have been able to resolve my issue. Can anybody on this form please give me some information regarding customer service or watch repair.Below is the e-mail that I sent to customer service. Part of the problem with my watch is a defective case that allows the wrist band to detach. I have included pictures of the defect.

Hello Nadim,

 It is my understanding you have started a new batch of Octopus cases that have been designed to repair the loose fitting bezel. I am interested to know if these are now available to your customers that have purchased their watches new from you when they were originally released.I noticed on the blog watchuseek.com that I have the option of sending you my watch and your company will transfer my movement and bezel from the old case to the new case without a charge.I am curious to know if you would consider throwing in a spring bar as one of mine has twice come out of place.I noticed upon inspection of the watch a slight defect on the bottom left lug that I suspect is the reason I have lost the spring bar on two separate occasions.I have photographed this defect and have included it in this e-mail for you to view.Also, I have read that your company has released a line of designer bezels specifically for the Makara Octopus case.Would you please include a list of your new bezels as well as prices? 
I have enjoyed wearing the watch and look forward to your response regarding the loose fitting bezel and the spring bar.
Thanks,
Ticket, #449761
Order Number - 1224
Watch Bronze Blue Dial Date serial# 49


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*



sluggah316 said:


> Just adding my ticket # here for reference. I'm sure you have a backlog of tickets to deal with.
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have created a ticket, #693720 on your behalf, with the following details and summary:


Got your email this weekend, shipping your Hawksbill this week ?



ESA 9154 said:


> Hello Watch U Seek community this is my first post on this form. I have been learning and reading from a distance for a while now.I really enjoy all of the valuable insights and information that is freely available here on this blog.I have a slight problem with my Makara watch that I bought new and if anyone can offer some advice that would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry, I don't seem to have received your email. Maybe it is because of the attachment? Could you please resend your message without the picture?


----------



## sluggah316 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Awesome, thank you!



Nadim said:


> Got your email this weekend, shipping your Hawksbill this week 


----------



## ESA 9154 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & G...*

Hello Nadim,

As requested I have sent the e-mail without the picture attached. The new ticket number is 442913.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nadim, I have sent you numerous emails to your various emails and has opened a few ticket numbers. Pls respond. Thx.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Eddie, my apologies for the delay. Completely my fault, sorry. I just replied to your email. 

I got a couple more more complicated cases I'm taking care of asap. Thanks for your patience guys.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Nadim,

noted. I have replied your email. Thanks for your update.



Nadim said:


> Eddie, my apologies for the delay. Completely my fault, sorry. I just replied to your email.
> 
> I got a couple more more complicated cases I'm taking care of asap. Thanks for your patience guys.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Got my watch today, many thanks to Nadim! I must admit that applied indices look much nicer comparable to printed indices!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Photo please, always nice to see another teal out in the open.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Received Nadim's email and Canadian Post updates. Hopefully delivery will be end next week.


----------



## sluggah316 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you Nadim! Received my Maroon Sea Turtle. And its awesome! Will post pictures over the weekend if i get time.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I got mine in last week, looks great.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's the clarity of the crystal that's the real beauty of this one.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

I was able to check out one of Nadim's prototypes of the Octopus MK2. I put it on a Diaboliq French 1951-1952 DeGaulle-era Sahara ammo strap (MAS stamped) for some photos with the original.

I'm really hoping this will be produced some day. He says he is _still working on making an Octopus MK2 with a promising partner but there is a long way to go. Still there is hope!

_Enjoy the photos_





























_


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm still hoping that the 40mm bronze dress watch will get made one day 

Chris


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Octopus MK2 looks amazing .. ETA?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nad is still working on getting the Octopus Mk2 to production along with a few others. So yes you need to watch this space.... another thing the supplier he's in current talks with is a very good one, can't say any more than most here will have sampled their work and probably still own something/s of theirs.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I hesitate to ask but here goes; Is there a repair for the loose bezel on these watches yet? 
It's only been two years now, I think I've been patient but this is getting ridiculous. I keep getting notices about more junk with different brand names being offered on kickstarter but still no answer for a problem on the very first offering.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I hesitate to ask but here goes; Is there a repair for the loose bezel on these watches yet? 
It's only been two years now, I think I've been patient but this is getting ridiculous. I keep getting notices about more junk with different brand names being offered on kickstarter but still no answer for a problem on the very first offering.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

T-Mak said:


> I hesitate to ask but here goes; Is there a repair for the loose bezel on these watches yet?
> It's only been two years now, I think I've been patient but this is getting ridiculous. I keep getting notices about more junk with different brand names being offered on kickstarter but still no answer for a problem on the very first offering.


Hi,

Bad news, Nadim said that he tried everything he could to fix the Octopus but without success.

Good news however for you if you happen to have bought your Octopus when it was released; Nadim will send you a Sea Turtle for free as a compensation for your trouble.

This has to be one of the best threads in recent times; he might lose $$ now with this mess, but it will surely pay back later.

S.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T-Mak said:


> I hesitate to ask but here goes; Is there a repair for the loose bezel on these watches yet?
> It's only been two years now, I think I've been patient but this is getting ridiculous. I keep getting notices about more junk with different brand names being offered on kickstarter but still no answer for a problem on the very first offering.


Shame you haven't been following this thread more closely as you would have already got your SeaTurtle in your hands. All of us has the Octopus with a loose bezel, can't say it detracts from my enjoyment of wearing the watch as it gets regular wrist time at least twice a week but as @smile76 said despite all efforts the fix was impossible to achieve so as a good will gesture Nadim offered everyone with a Octopus one of the SeaTurtles which is an exceptional deal if you think about it.

So get in contact with Nadim and in no time at all you'll have one of those SeaTurtles to enjoy.


----------



## Oralia (Nov 6, 2016)

I want one.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Got a few more claims for the Sea Turtle which I'll get to very shortly. 

Also, I have a question for everyone... I still have a few units of the original Octopus, with the not-so-great bezel, that I was holding onto for warranty purposes, some are with minor cosmetic defects, or they're returns. I was thinking about letting them go in an as-is sale.

Would anyone be interested in grabbing an original Octopus in 'refurbished' condition at a discount?


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Nadim said:


> Got a few more claims for the Sea Turtle which I'll get to very shortly.
> 
> Also, I have a question for everyone... I still have a few units of the original Octopus, with the not-so-great bezel, that I was holding onto for warranty purposes, some are with minor cosmetic defects, or they're returns. I was thinking about letting them go in an as-is sale.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in grabbing an original Octopus in 'refurbished' condition at a discount?


I'd be interested in one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Nadim I might want one how do I contact you? Can't pm you


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Got a few more claims for the Sea Turtle which I'll get to very shortly.
> 
> Also, I have a question for everyone... I still have a few units of the original Octopus, with the not-so-great bezel, that I was holding onto for warranty purposes, some are with minor cosmetic defects, or they're returns. I was thinking about letting them go in an as-is sale.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in grabbing an original Octopus in 'refurbished' condition at a discount?


Hi Nadim,

Do you still have the teal/blue colored dial available?!

Tried to pm you, looks like it won't work.

Cheers!

S.


----------

